# 5 GHz 24/7 OC Club



## Minotaurtoo

​ 
Thanks to Benjiw for the logo.

The purpose behind me creating this club is to share info and tips for those wishing to run such high clocks 24/7.... and to brag a bit lol
Since this isn't just a "fun run" OC club I have to ask for a bit more than just a 5ghz validation link to prove that your OC is in fact useable, however stability isn't going to be the main focus of the rules mostly due to how hard it can be to get 5ghz fully stable for some and there are many who use 5+ghz daily and have never tested it. That being said, here are the rules:

1. Must be running 5ghz or higher for base clock on all cores, not boost on single core (all core boost is ok as long as it maintains through the test).

2. Must provided proof of viability of overclock

To prove your OC can be ran 24/7 stable is technically impossible since any OC'd or even stock system can lose stability at any time for a variety of reasons ranging from bad software to failing hardware. Therefore, I have had to make a determination of what can give a reasonable amount of proof without requiring a ridiculous amount of time. This is what I've decided on:
*Download OCCT if you haven't already: http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download

Install and run with the following options:

-Select CPU linpack tabe

-Select Automatic button and set time to 10 mins

-Set Memory to 50%

-Check 64 bit and AVX capable options

Now run the stress test.... after it runs it will open a fold with a bunch of graphs in it. Open the cpu usage graph

Now take a screen shot showing the OCCT software, the cpu usage graph, and some other temp monitoring software showing the package temp of the cpu (open hardware, core temp, hwinfo, etc)**

**Please include your OCN username somewhere in the screenshot to keep others from using your screenshot later to fake entry***​ 
It should look like mine here with the exception that I haven't included my OCN username







:


*For entry to be valid, core temps must be within safe limits for your particular cpu for the entire time and the results must not show any errors.
*

***For those using speed stepping AKA power saving features please include the graph that shows your clock speeds stayed at or above 5ghz during the test,* Thanks

For those interested below is the old entry method:
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)*INTEL users: This is only for Intel users, no AMD user may use this method at this time and all Intel users who enter by this method will be put on a separate list. All Rules apply accept that you may use OCCT linepack for 10 mins as your test. I still want a screenshot showing all cores at 100% during test with core temperature clearly visible and a post shot showing that core temps never went over max on any monitoring software of your choice. Included in screenshots must be proof of passing.
*

1. Must use 5.0ghz or above 24/7 On All cores.... that's it...

As a "means of proof" I ask for a bit more than just showing a cpuz image and validation link. Please read carefully the requirements below:

A. You must show *two* screenshots, *one of IBT AVX running* at standard and one *showing the success window* after running 10 runs on standard. *It should be noted that negative results are unstable, and therefore even if a success window is obtained, they will not be accepted... it should be 3.xxx if its stable.* Link to IBT AVX

B. In those screenshots you must also have in an *open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software* showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test.

C. The screenshots must also show some monitoring software showing your cpu usage at 100% during the test and a max usuage of 100% in the screenshot after the test. Please make sure this is clearly visable

D. The cpu speed doesn't have stay at 5ghz after the stress, just during the test all cores must be at 5ghz.... this means you can still use power saving states...

If at all possible please follow the layout in the examples below.

exception: if your hardware monitoring program shows that the clock never dropped below 5 ghz and 100% I'll take just one screenshot after the run... but it must show min clocks and max clocks Due to a possible work around a friend pointed out, I'm removing this exception to prevent fraudulent entries... sorry.

examples, and my qualifications (update)..... gflops stink on mine lol because I was running the test while writing this among other things...




here is one proving my stability though... just because I can... not that this is absolute proof, but it does show better than 10 runs of standard does.



1. Pyounpy-2 5.4GHZ!!! 1.39 vcore max Intel Core I7-7740X ASUS ROG Rampage VI Apex <-- delided cpu!

2. Dragonsyph 5.3ghz 1.36vcore Intel Core I7- 8700k ASROCK Z370 Taichi

3. scracy 5.205 GHZ 1.405vcore Intel Core I7-7700K ASUS Maximus VIII Formula


4. broodro0ster 5.2 ghz 1.46 vcore Intel core I7-8700K Asus Rog Maximus X Hero


5. Kuresu 5.149ghz 1.296vcore Intel Core I7-8700k ASUS ROG Maximus X Apex

6. MaKeN 5.110 GHZ 1.344 vcore Intel Core I7-7700 MSI Z270 Gaming M7 (MS-7A57)


7. gammagoat 5.104ghz 1.52 Intel Core I7-8700K Asus Rog Maximus Hero X


8. KnightLion 5.012 1.421 vcore Intel Core I7- 7700K MSI Z270 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM MS-7A58

9. Yetyhunter 5.009 1.34vcore Intel Core I7- 8700k Asus Rog Strix Z370-E gaming

10. SMK 5.005 GHZ 1.35vcore Intel Core I7- 7700K Gigabyte Z270X gaming K5

11. Pyounpy-2 5.005GHZ 1.35 vcore max Intel Core I9 7900X ASUS ROG Rampage VI Apex <--delided

12. cjm 5.002 GHZ 1.37 vcore Intel Core I7-7700K ASUS Maximus IX Formula

13. cdnGhost 5.000GHZ 1.3 vcore Intel i5-7600k MSI Z270 Krait Gaming

14. LittleMeezers 5.000Ghz 1.4 vcore max Intel I7-4790K Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H-CF

15. l Nuke l 5.000 Ghz 1.318 vcore Intel I7 8700K ASUS ROG MAXIMUS X APEX


16. infinitypoint 5.000 Ghz 1.335 vcore Intel I7 8086k Asrock Gaming K6 board delided with custom IHS




Old Grandfathered in Member List:



1. DeScheep 5.418 ghz 1.572 vcore AMD 8370E ASUS CHV-Z <=== Phase Change cooling!

2. AsusJunkie 5.359 1.788 vcore Intel I5 6600K Gigabyte Gaming 7 <== I wouldn't put that voltage on AMD!

3. mus1mus 5.310ghz 1.620 vcore AMD FX 8370E Sabertooth 990FX R2

4. inedenimadam 5.227ghz 1.424 vcore Intel I5 3570K ASUS P8Z77-V.

5. minotaurtoo 5.217 ghz 1.548 vcore AMD FX9590 Sabertooth 990FX R2

6. PolRoger 5.217ghz 1.500 vcore (load) AMD FX8370 ASUS CHV-Z

7. The Sandman 5.217ghz 1.524 vcore (load) AMD FX9590 ASUS CHV-Z

8. scracy 5.201ghz 1.38 vcore Intel 7700k Asus Maximus VIII Formula

9. PolRoger 5.126ghz 1.472 vcore Intel 2500K Asus Maximus V

10. cssorkinman 5.117ghz 1.524 (load) vcore AMD FX8370E ASUS CHV-Z

11. 033Y5 5.116 ghz 1.500 vcore AMD FX 8350 CHV- Z

12. mirzet1976 5.109 ghz 1.548 vcore AMD FX 8320 Sabertooth 990FX R2 *stated 1.584vcore max

13. fat4l 5.100 1.348vcore Intel I7 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Hero

14. scracy 5.087ghz 1.440 vcore Intel 4790K Gigabyte Z87X UD4H-CF

15. Avidean 5.049ghz 1.551 vcore Intel I7 4770K Sabertooth Z87

16. cssorkinman 5.042ghz 1.596 (load) vcore AMD FX9370 CHV-Z

17. ku4jb 5.037ghz 1.500vcore AMD FX6300 M5A99FX

18. miklkit 5.037ghz 1.512vcore AMD FX8370 Sabertooth 990FX R2 <---- on AIR COOLING









19. NonXistant 5.031 1.596 vcore AMD FX 8370 Saberthooth 990FX R3

20. Chris635 5.028ghz 1.608 vcore AMD FX8350 ASUS CHV-Z

21. cssorkinman 5.024 ghz 1.63 vcore AMD 8370e MSI 990 GAMING

22. alex4069 5.022ghz 1.572 vcore AMD FX6300 Gigabyte 990FX UD5

23. Tasm 5.022 ghz 1.488 vcore AMD FX 8350 UD7... and H110 cooling<-- thought this was interesting.

24. cssorkinman 5.022ghz 1.608 vcore (load) AMD FX 9370 Gigabyte UD5

25. Kalistoval 5.017ghz 1.56vcore (load) AMD FX 8370 ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2

26. ShrimpBrime 5.017ghz 1.524 vcore AMD FX 8370E Asus Crosshair Formula-Z

27. agung79 5.016ghz 1.548 vcore AMD FX9370 ASUS CHV-Z

28. rickcooperjr 5.016ghz 1.536 vcore AMD FX9590 Sabertooth 990FX R2

29. JourneymanMike 5.016ghz 1.57 vcore AMD FX8350 ASUS CHV-Z

30. RWS JEREMY 5.011ghz 1.524 load AMD FX8350 Sabertooth 990FX R2

31. gordesky1 5.009 1.572 load AMD FX8370E Sabertooth 990FX R2

32. Iwamotto Tetsuz 5.008 1.456vcore load AMD FX 9370 Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7

33. GTRtank 5.006 1.392 vcore Intel I7 3770K Asus P8Z77-V, Air cooled! Noctua NH-D15 (delidded w/CLU)

34. white owl 5.004 1.441 Intel 4690K Asus Sabertooth Z97 MkII 2

35. hcn 5.004ghz 1.472vcore Intel I7 3930K Asus Rampage 4 Extreme

36. JourneymanMike 1.464 vcore Intel I7 4790K Asus Maximus VII Formula Z97

37. Benjiw 5.003 1.548 vcore AMD FX8350 Sabertooth 990FX R2

38. Alastair 5.003 1.476 vcore AMD FX8370 ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0

39. DirektEffekt 1.39 vcore Intel 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Gene

40. Bal3Wolf 5.000 1.536 vcore Intel 2600K ASUS SABERTOOTH P67

41. ASO7 5.000 1.488 vcore Intel I5 2500K Asus P8P67 Deluxe

42. supermi 5.000 1.448 vcore Intel I7 4930K Asus Rampage Extreme IV

43. Orthello 5.000 1.48 vcore Intel I7 4820K Asus RIVE.

44. bakemono 5.000 ghz 1.328 vcore load Intel I7 7700K ASUS Maximus VIII Extreme


Useful Info on temps for AMD FX:

https://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701073

https://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701117

club banner:







*| 5ghz 24/7 club|*







(hit quote and copy this to use in sig)


----------



## cssorkinman

8370E 5016mhz 1.5v


----------



## Minotaurtoo

added... I didn't see the type of motherboard you have listed, its not required, but if you want it added in the list just let me know what kind it is and I'll add it in...

Thanks for joining


----------



## cssorkinman

Asus CHV-Z on that one.
Thanks


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Asus CHV-Z on that one.
> Thanks


thanks to you too, I'm hoping to do a "proper" list style later, but my web skills are nothing... basically I haven't been seriously involved in web pages/forums since the mid 90's so I'm trying to catch up a bit... also looking for a proper logo too... I think I my crack out my old graphics software and try to make my own.. .last design I made on my own is my desktop lol... and its partially plagiarized


----------



## Benjiw

Im a design student, tell me what you want and i'll throw something together.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

for the logo?... hmmm something with a big 5 small GHZ with 24/7 there too and maybe something flamy lol... or lightening strike... not too picky, just something to give the hint of risk involved with pushing this hard... and thanks btw


----------



## supermi

Be nice to use stress test of choice. IBT, AIDA 64 (my choice), PRIME 95, OCCT ETC.









unofficial 4930k 5.1ghz daily 1.45(6)v daily , sub zero evap at -40c to -45c daily


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Be nice to use stress test of choice. IBT, AIDA 64 (my choice), PRIME 95, OCCT ETC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unofficial 4930k 5.1ghz daily 1.45(6)v daily , sub zero evap at -40c to -45c daily


I thought about letting any short run of stress test do, but for maintaining a level playing field I chose the shortest test I could think of.... nice clock







especially on intel its hard to do.

I would love to add you to the list... especially since its an intel chip... I bet it scores big on cinebench..


----------



## Benjiw

Hows this?
Just a quick idea, nothing special I guess.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hows this?
> Just a quick idea, nothing special I guess.


looks good... +rep how about putting a small 24 on the left of the fire and a small 7 on the right? if you think it will look ok... I'm not that great at design... but even as is its great.


----------



## Benjiw

Here are some "Finals", let me know what you think.


----------



## RedGreenGeek

That logo is nice. Hope I can join one day..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Here are some "Finals", let me know what you think.


think I like this one... nice job.. If you want I'll put a link to your profile (or whatever) for credit to you... and of coarse you can put your signature on the logo somewhere.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedGreenGeek*
> 
> That logo is nice. Hope I can join one day..


yes it is a nice one... its nice of him to design it for the club... and I'm sure one day you'll make it if you want to... its hard, but can be done with the right cooling... especially on AMD's vishera chips.. almost easy on them if you get lucky...


----------



## Benjiw

I'll upload it to my behance and stuff so people will know it's mine, if you give me a few mins I'll shrink it down etc and make a few versions for badges etc. Do you have any sizes in mind?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'll upload it to my behance and stuff so people will know it's mine, if you give me a few mins I'll shrink it down etc and make a few versions for badges etc. Do you have any sizes in mind?


for the header on the club page 500 x 500 would seem to be a good size... not sure on badges and stuff just, honestly I had only thought it out to the point of having a graphic for the header lol, so best to go with what you think is best there.... I could use some education on how/where all it could be used too... still on the re-learning curve on forums lol... been just repairing / building PC's for so long now and ignoring the web and such.


----------



## Benjiw

Do you have any idea on what you want the header to look like because it wouldn't take me long to make it for you, a simple sketch of your rough ideas and some notes and i'll just drop it together like I did with your logo.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I was just going to use the graphic as the header like this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## Benjiw

Could you PM me your email so I can send you the 500x500px image you want for the header, I think the forum compresses images slightly.


----------



## Benjiw

I got your PM, logo should be with you tomorrow. I cant get my CPU temp down by a mere 2c to qualify for the club, I'm at 4.95ghz at the moment at 1.560v under load, my reading while testing seems to sit at 64c on high stress test with IBT AVX. It's now winter here so I could maybe cheat a little by sitting my PC outside (it was 6c tonight! THINK OF THE COLD AIR!)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I got your PM, logo should be with you tomorrow. I cant get my CPU temp down by a mere 2c to qualify for the club, I'm at 4.95ghz at the moment at 1.560v under load, my reading while testing seems to sit at 64c on high stress test with IBT AVX. It's now winter here so I could maybe cheat a little by sitting my PC outside (it was 6c tonight! THINK OF THE COLD AIR!)


Thanks again for the work on the logo... was actually thinking of using it as my avatar too.. if you don't mind.....

and yeah a little cheat here or there never hurt, I waited on a cool day to test my 5.1 out... passed 10 runs on very high, but I have had issues in one game... I'll have to run prime on it to see what it is... just random freezes that require a hard power off reset... sounds like memory... but same mem speeds with lower clock is fine... IDK.. but I'll figure it out.... maybe lol...

do remember though, 5ghz for 10 runs on standard under 70C is all you need







well, that and the screen shots lol


----------



## Benjiw

I can't keep the temp under 70c because it spikes upto 72c










I can't make the pc crash while using it normally either.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

maybe one cold morning you can make it... sooo close... possibly too you could lower the volts a bit and still pass that... but tis real close...

I would like your opinion on this club slogan: "Many will try, few will succeed" The reason I ask, is that I'm considering making a T-shirt that members could buy at cost only that would consist of your logo, "Member of the elite 5ghz 24/7 club" with that slogan under it and under that would be the OCN website address.... of coarse I'll have to ask the mods for approval before doing that... at this point its just an idea.... also I need your permission to use your logo of coarse...


----------



## Benjiw

As far as I'm concerned that logo is yours and you have the rights to it for non-profit usage as well as me having rights to pop it in a portfolio etc for future employment and so forth haha, I'll email over a little agreement you can sign so it's all legal if you wish? I like the t-shirt idea, if you get permissions shout me and i'll mock it up for you.









I know! so close! It's running at 5.01GHz right now, but the temp hits 62c during normal use and I'm not sure I like it, is package temp the actual temp within the cpu? My rads don't exactly get hot or anything and I highly doubt my coolant temp reaches anything above 40c?

My plans for right now are to upgrade all my fans to either SP or AF corsairs, buy a mesh side panel for the 500R to put on the back (the mesh has fittings for fans and the panels are interchangeable), NB block and mosfet block mod for the sabretooth board as my VRM get hot and I dislike them going over 60c to 70c, swap out my ram config to either some higher rated or matching sets, and a new gpu before donating it all to my lovely gf to then build an intel rig.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> As far as I'm concerned that logo is yours and you have the rights to it for non-profit usage as well as me having rights to pop it in a portfolio etc for future employment and so forth haha, I'll email over a little agreement you can sign so it's all legal if you wish? I like the t-shirt idea, if you get permissions shout me and i'll mock it up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! so close! It's running at 5.01GHz right now, but the temp hits 62c during normal use and I'm not sure I like it, is package temp the actual temp within the cpu? My rads don't exactly get hot or anything and I highly doubt my coolant temp reaches anything above 40c?
> 
> My plans for right now are to upgrade all my fans to either SP or AF corsairs, buy a mesh side panel for the 500R to put on the back (the mesh has fittings for fans and the panels are interchangeable), NB block and mosfet block mod for the sabretooth board as my VRM get hot and I dislike them going over 60c to 70c, swap out my ram config to either some higher rated or matching sets, and a new gpu before donating it all to my lovely gf to then build an intel rig.


so long as you're ok with me using it, I don't need legal documents... I'll pm one of the mods soon to try to get permission, but I don't know how long it'll take lol... package temps....

hmm.. If I remember right that's the actual core temps... my monitoring software says "core" and "socket" so I never really had to think about it lol... really, if your coolant hits 40C at those volts cores can get pretty hot still... my coolant stays around 30C most of the time under loads.. with ambient room temps around 22C normal.. and under stressing conditions it usually levels out around 35C on the exit of the rad at high volts/clocks with core temps pushing 58C.... my socket temps are my big limiter... hitting 70+C at 5.1 during IBT AVX test at very high.


----------



## Benjiw

AMD cpus don't give a true thermal reading with software because they use an algorythm I believe which can give a false reading upto 20c either way, I think my coolant temp never goes high at all, I have a 240mm rad and a 120mm all for the CPU on it's own and they both exhaust. Due to it being winter my room/ambient is quite high so I can try a cold morning/night but I pretty much think the temp on the cpu won't be affected by this. My temps tend to jump around like crazy even at idle they bounce by about 15c -/+.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> AMD cpus don't give a true thermal reading with software because they use an algorythm I believe which can give a false reading upto 20c either way, I think my coolant temp never goes high at all, I have a 240mm rad and a 120mm all for the CPU on it's own and they both exhaust. Due to it being winter my room/ambient is quite high so I can try a cold morning/night but I pretty much think the temp on the cpu won't be affected by this. My temps tend to jump around like crazy even at idle they bounce by about 15c -/+.


usually though the temp is psuedoacurate at high loads... idle its waaay off... I use a 120mm x 360mm all for the cpu with 6 fans in push pull setup completely outside the case : ) that last bit made a big difference... looks wonky, but it works. At idle mine usually shows 0-15C lol... waaay below ambient room temps.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> usually though the temp is psuedoacurate at high loads... idle its waaay off... I use a 120mm x 360mm all for the cpu with 6 fans in push pull setup completely outside the case : ) that last bit made a big difference... looks wonky, but it works. At idle mine usually shows 0-15C lol... waaay below ambient room temps.


Under load the temps are stable kind of but under 100% load they go weird again, i highly doubt my core temp changes 10c (62c-72c) within 1 sec of each other though, the temp does rise by 2c at the start of a new run, then down 2c then bang up 10c and down again at the end of the run lmao.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Under load the temps are stable kind of but under 100% load they go weird again, i highly doubt my core temp changes 10c (62c-72c) within 1 sec of each other though, the temp does rise by 2c at the start of a new run, then down 2c then bang up 10c and down again at the end of the run lmao.


yeah lol... that's probably a glitched reading... infact... I'm considering going by the temps during the run and not max for AMD because of that.... would be an easy rule change...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah lol... that's probably a glitched reading... infact... I'm considering going by the temps during the run and not max for AMD because of that.... would be an easy rule change...


I honestly think the true reading is the socket temp which is usually a few degrees above what the cpu is? because my idle sits at mid 20's and my socket is 30 ish at idle. I've not had a BSOD from heat or overvolting just memory lock ups but since I worked out my RAM was the issue, tightened the timings and gave them more volts everythings been great.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I honestly think the true reading is the socket temp which is usually a few degrees above what the cpu is? because my idle sits at mid 20's and my socket is 30 ish at idle. I've not had a BSOD from heat or overvolting just memory lock ups but since I worked out my RAM was the issue, tightened the timings and gave them more volts everythings been great.


ASUS AI suite goes by socket temps... but socket temps are definitely not the core temps... they can be very representative in certain situations... but cores are usually a bit more erratic... having an intel chip or two around here that do actually have sensors in the chip I can tell you core temps and socket temps are not always close even... sometimes off by 15C or more... but only for a while... usually the socket temp lags behind a bit as the heat takes time to reach the sensor... and it also takes longer to cool off. Because of my case's poor ventilation behind the cpu socket on the board I have higher than usual socket temps.... and because I have good water cooling my core temps are almost always lower than my socket... but I don't trust amd's algorithm either... so generally I only trust it if its holding somewhat stable loads and showing stable temps... so if it jumps to 50 suddenly after being 29 for a long time I ignore it... unless the load jumped up ridiculously too....but I don't see 50 hardly ever unless I'm stress testing... mostly in the 20's and 30's in game... socket temps will hit mid 40's in game.

check out core temp... IMO its the best temp program for AMD.... and it still varys a lot... but it does at least try to control itself lol and it has some handy thermal limiting features.

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## Benjiw

Ok so here's the deal, I chased 5GHz for 3 days now, and I don't know how I just managed it but here it is!




Pop me in the roster!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Congratulations!! you made it!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Congratulations!! you made it!


I would like to thank my mum for having me, and my girlfriend for putting up with my head scratching, I'd also like to thank my CPU and Sabrekitty for not blowing up and of course the community here for helping me out! XD *****


----------



## Minotaurtoo

it's a pretty tough club to get in lol... maybe a bit too tough judging from the lack of attempts.... I know there is a couple more that can make it... I've seen them in the other threads maybe they'll join soon...


----------



## bigc

would it count if i did the test with the case panels off?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> would it count if i did the test with the case panels off?


If it helps but tbh, that's not really stable for you 24/7 is it.







It's best to get your overclock so it runs without special precautions like that.


----------



## bigc

It would be fine for 24/7 use since i only use it for gaming and even the most cpu intensive games i have wont break 55c


----------



## Minotaurtoo

the rules don't exclude bizarre cooling methods... in fact I kinda assumed most people would be using extreme methods of cooling... even case panels off and such... I have over a dozen fans running to keep air flowing for example.


----------



## Benjiw

Fair enough haha, I just thought that if the club is a 24/7 deal that it would be best to get the best clock at something that is manageable all of the time?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Fair enough haha, I just thought that if the club is a 24/7 deal that it would be best to get the best clock at something that is manageable all of the time?


I think any of my 5, 8 core Vishera's could pass the criteria for the club on the 480 mm loop, with the possible exception of the 8320. I've ran the 2 8350's for months at a time for daily use at 5ghz on 240mm clc's. But that's different than stress testing. The 9370 runs too hot for anything but the 480 and the 8370E seems to be the coolest of the bunch, but I haven't had it long enough to really test it out.

Is the club open to the blue team as well?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think any of my 5, 8 core Vishera's could pass the criteria for the club on the 480 mm loop, with the possible exception of the 8320. I've ran the 2 8350's for months at a time for daily use at 5ghz on 240mm clc's. But that's different than stress testing. The 9370 runs too hot for anything but the 480 and the 8370E seems to be the coolest of the bunch, but I haven't had it long enough to really test it out.
> 
> Is the club open to the blue team as well?


oh yeah its open to the blue... I've seen one or two on that team that could pass..... its a bit of an extreme club for anyone to get into... and as such its a by any means possible club... that's why I didn't limit it to normal means... I mean some people might run phase change cooling 24/7 use... its possible... just proving that you can maintain temps and enough stability to run is all I ask... all else is open







I'm even thinking of adding a rad to my loop


----------



## MasterGamma12

Dude could I join.
http://valid.x86.fr/k4nk1h


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> Dude could I join.
> http://valid.x86.fr/k4nk1h


absolutely!, but first you need to submit the required proof : ) well... its not really proof, that you run 5ghz 24/7, but its proof you can...

[copied from first post]

As a "means of proof" I ask for a bit more than just showing a cpuz image and validation link.

A. You must show two screenshots, one of IBT AVX running at standard and one showing the success window after running 10 runs on standard. Link to IBT AVX

B. In those screenshots you must also have in those screenshots an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test.

C. The screenshots must also show some monitoring software showing your cpu usage at 100% during the test and a max usuage of 100% in the screenshot after the test.

D. The cpu speed doesn't have stay at 5ghz after the stress, just during the test all cores must be at 5ghz.... this means you can still use power saving states...


----------



## 033Y5

can i join


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> can i join


well... by the rules... you are supposed to provide two screenshots...

one during the run, and one after

However since your hwinfo window shows that your multiplier never dropped below 25.5 nor went over it, I'll accept the one shot as the only reason I asked for the two was to prove that the system was actually running the stress test at 5+ ghz.... so yeah, you're in









if you want your motherboard info included in the list, let me know what it is and I'll add it later... also to get the club banner, go to the first post, click quote and copy the text for the banner out of there then of coarse you know what to do from there









Thanks for joining up ... nice clocks/volts btw

edit: I just changed the rules to add this exception to the second screenshot.... honestly when I made that rule I didn't think about hwinfo showing min and max...


----------



## 033Y5

my mobo is crosshair 5 formula z (main1 in sig)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> my mobo is crosshair 5 formula z (main1 in sig)


dumb me... lol.. I didn't even look.... been a long week... work busy, and my home shop got busy at the same time.

I sent you a steam friend request btw... feel free to turn it down if you like...


----------



## smex

OP look at a thread i tried to make.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1499911/the-5-ghz-experience-thread#post_22524979
Tell the people tu use the form to fill
in their raw data and experience.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> OP look at a thread i tried to make.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1499911/the-5-ghz-experience-thread#post_22524979
> Tell the people tu use the form to fill
> in their raw data and experience.


I popped a link up there in the OP for you... but I didn't "tell" them to fill out the form... more like politely asked









most of the information you asked for in the form is in the screenshots I ask for... other bits usually are in the rigs in there sig...

I will say that my experience with 5 ghz + has been easy... no degradation, no heat issues, no problems... as far as stability tests... I get bored with prime fairly quickly... but.. I did run IBT AVX on very high for 10 runs... passed with flying colors, also I've been running this speed for a couple months now I think at first temps were wild until my TIM cured properly... then temps fell down a lot... staying under 40C during almost all normal tasks... only benches, gaming and stress testing pushed it higher... ... I can get to 5.1 without passing my thermal comfort zone... but beyond that it gets toasty.....


----------



## rickcooperjr

http://valid.x86.fr/chxwy4 this my 100% stable OC been stable for around 3 months zero issues or BSOD's


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/chxwy4 this my 100% stable OC been stable for around 3 months zero issues or BSOD's


I know stability at those volts is nearly guaranteed with a 9590...my volts are much lower lol.. but if you would be kind enough to provide the screenshots mentioned in the OP, I'd love to add you to the list.


----------



## rickcooperjr

does that work out look at those temps 1.525v 50c max temp ( LLC spikes to near 1.54v but CPU reads 1.512v likely the voltage droop effect ) 5ghz x8 FX 9590 and full IBT AVX run ( finished in 199.15 seconds ) I don't think that is to bad of temps do you 50c is where it topped out at and keep in mind my overkill cooling setup V8 5core copper / brass car radiator and cummins trans cooler I call my torture rack and my PC is frank for frankenstein. Take a look in my pics can see old pics of my cooling setup I call my torture rack it has been changed drastically since then.

There you go hope this works keep in mind I ran the IBT AVX run like 5 times found out dont have MSI afterburner running while doing the run or it goes wonky and will cause a failure Might be a AMD beta driver issue or a AMD gaming evolved app issue don't know either way I shut all of them down tested then fired afterburner up to take screenshots.

My initial max temps topped out at 47c no issues then I remembered I didn't have MSI afterburner on and acidenty shutdown hwinfo so had to rerun it had MSI afterburner on and it caused a failure a few times minute I shut it down all was good for next 2-3 runs to be sure.

I am sure I can provide video if that is prefered of the run and entire temps and such.



here is another run got it down to 181.59 seconds to run it and at full 5ghz [email protected] and max temp of 52c ( coolant was warmed up 15 or so runs in and ambients were a bit warmer also )


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> can i join


why for gods sake did it take 402.86 seconds to finish that run somethings seems off here at 5ghz x8 on my 9590 I get under 200 seconds to run it 181 sec and 199 sec for both runs in my validation to be included in the club


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> can i join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why for gods sake did it take 402.86 seconds to finish that run somethings seems off here at 5ghz x8 on my 9590 I get under 200 seconds to run it 181 sec and 199 sec for both runs in my validation to be included in the club
Click to expand...

You ran it at the standard setting, he was on high.


----------



## rickcooperjr

ah ok NP hell I guess I need to add the high setting run lol

Here is a run on VERY HIGH settings max temp of 55c I was going to do maximum but that took 495 seconds per run got to 4 runs and decided I needed to change that so I get some sleep tonight lol.

I want to also say my temps would be bit lower 2c-3c atleast but I recently took my loop apart for flush and change O rings and such and in doing so used arctic cooling MX-4 TIM on CPU instead of my usual cool laboratories liquid metal ultra / pro I use both liquid metal TIM's either performs nearly identical out of experience.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> ah ok NP hell I guess I need to add the high setting run lol
> 
> Here is a run on VERY HIGH settings max temp of 55c I was going to do maximum but that took 495 seconds per run got to 4 runs and decided I needed to change that so I get some sleep tonight lol.
> 
> I want to also say my temps would be bit lower 2c-3c atleast but I recently took my loop apart for flush and change O rings and such and in doing so used arctic cooling MX-4 TIM on CPU instead of my usual cool laboratories liquid metal ultra / pro I use both liquid metal TIM's either performs nearly identical out of experience.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2262095/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> [IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2262094/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> [IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2262092/width/500/height/1000[/IMG
> 
> ]


Urm, your results are unstable, your results should be a multiple of 3 it its above or below it is unstable, so that 5ghz you have hit needs way more volts.


----------



## Benjiw

Here is how it should look.


----------



## Benjiw

Revolted and tested on high.
Temp spikes over shoot the max temp threshold but as far as i'm concerned the true max temp was 69c (socket temp was higher than my cpu during runs)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> ah ok NP hell I guess I need to add the high setting run lol
> 
> Here is a run on VERY HIGH settings max temp of 55c I was going to do maximum but that took 495 seconds per run got to 4 runs and decided I needed to change that so I get some sleep tonight lol.
> 
> I want to also say my temps would be bit lower 2c-3c atleast but I recently took my loop apart for flush and change O rings and such and in doing so used arctic cooling MX-4 TIM on CPU instead of my usual cool laboratories liquid metal ultra / pro I use both liquid metal TIM's either performs nearly identical out of experience.


very high/ high not needed for this club... it is fine if you want to run on high or very high, but all that's asked is standard so that was fine.... however, your results show its unstable... maybe not be noticeable for daily normal usage, non the less its not stable, and this is a sorta stability based club... I say sorta, in the sense that passing IBT AVX on standard is pretty easy actually... Now why its not stable, I don't know... a 9590 at those volts I would have thought for sure would have been stable since its supposed to be a highly binned vishera chip and I've seen some 8350's that would pass standard at 1.5v' or so... maybe something else is causing it... ram, cpu/nb etc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Here is how it should look.


Thanks Benjiw, saved me having to repost mine, lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> very high/ high not needed for this club... it is fine if you want to run on high or very high, but all that's asked is standard so that was fine.... however, your results show its unstable... maybe not be noticeable for daily normal usage, non the less its not stable, and this is a sorta stability based club... I say sorta, in the sense that passing IBT AVX on standard is pretty easy actually... Now why its not stable, I don't know... a 9590 at those volts I would have thought for sure would have been stable since its supposed to be a highly binned vishera chip and I've seen some 8350's that would pass standard at 1.5v' or so... maybe something else is causing it... ram, cpu/nb etc
> Thanks Benjiw, saved me having to repost mine, lol


I'd just like to add what sandman taught me when I was fresh to overclocking and I did the exact same thing as @rickcooperjr did, I thought mine was stable and it had -1 results. Sandman then told me if I continued to use that overclock at that state it would then corrupt my data etc and given that the temp folder on windows is prone to corruption and I've had many problems with it in the past (possible due to overclocking) I didn't want to repeat all that hassle again.

I've learned so much from overclocking these past few months and I might throw together a noob to noob guide then publish it on here and collect more data to not only learn from it but help others simply because there is no real how to guide that is easy to follow, there is the old asus how to on this forum but it lacks information in my opinion.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Sorry I misunderstood what was being said or requested had to read back a page to find what was being explained I guess you were right but honestly have not had a Blue screen or lockup or anything in over 3 months and can run prime 95 and any other test 100% stable no problems but I guess i was on that fine line of 100% and 98% stable.

Regardless my cooling solution easily handles the voltage increase it shrugs it off with ease I once took this 9590 to 5.3ghz x8 and it was 90% stable it is a beast.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Ok here you go I bumped my LLC up 1 more notch it gets the numbers you requested and tops out at like 52c to boot with 1.567v according to ASUS AI suite


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Ok here you go I bumped my LLC up 1 more notch it gets the numbers you requested and tops out at like 52c to boot with 1.567v according to ASUS AI suite


Don't use AI suite, it's garbage and you might not blue screen because when my system isn't stable and blue screens, it is due to memory issues not cpu instability. I won't run an overclock unless high is stable as a minimum as that tests some memory but not all. There is no point overclocking unless it's stable and writing correct data as the linpack test suggests.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Ok here you go I bumped my LLC up 1 more notch it gets the numbers you requested and tops out at like 52c to boot with 1.567v according to ASUS AI suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use AI suite, it's garbage and you might not blue screen because when my system isn't stable and blue screens, it is due to memory issues not cpu instability. I won't run an overclock unless high is stable as a minimum as that tests some memory but not all. There is no point overclocking unless it's stable and writing correct data as the linpack test suggests.
Click to expand...

regardless last run was 100% sucessfull and to your standards right Oh I use AI suite for the fan controls / other area of mobo temps and nothing else I overclock from the BIOS of course and I bumped my LLC up 1 more notch and it is all good now I use CPU temp and gadget for my CPU temps I use Hwinfo for my ingame onscreen display if you watch this video 



 I made you can see the OSD I am refering to.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> regardless last run was 100% sucessfull and to your standards right


It isn't my club I was merely pointing out to you that your system was unstable is all.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> regardless last run was 100% sucessfull and to your standards right Oh I use AI suite for the fan controls / other area of mobo temps and nothing else I overclock from the BIOS of course and I bumped my LLC up 1 more notch and it is all good now I use CPU temp and gadget for my CPU temps I use Hwinfo for my ingame onscreen display if you watch this video
> 
> 
> 
> I made you can see the OSD I am refering to.


yeah, to be "sure" running on standard isn't enough really, but that's all I ask for in this club... I'm not going to ask anyone to run prime overnight, or IBT on very high... because for the most part if it will pass standard, its good enough to use and standard is quick and easy... and your in









now, if you want to run on very high that's good... I did, and even posted a screenshot in the OP, but standard is the minimum required to join the club.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://valid.x86.fr/l5xauj crazy...but this is the "auto OC" that my saberkitty generated.... not quite as strong as I've managed to get stable... and all but the LLC settings were good on auto... I did have to adjust LLC to ultra high, but other than that it generated a perfectly good OC... I would have posted screenshots of my stress testing....but I didn't think of taking one... geeze this head cold... but anyway, I was very surprised that it even generated an OC that was working, much less one so high on this chip... actually thinking of modifying my ram speeds and timings to near as I can get to their stock settings and re-testing for stability then if it works keeping it since it does run cooler than my other 5.1ghz OC and is only a few mhz below it... Opinions???


----------



## inedenimadam

Intel is massively under represented here. Lets change that.

Probably wont see many Haswell chips show up because of the IBT requirement.

5Ghz 24/7 for ~1 1/2 years.

Sorry about the huge images


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Intel is massively under represented here. Lets change that.
> 
> Probably wont see many Haswell chips show up because of the IBT requirement.
> 
> 5Ghz 24/7 for ~1 1/2 years.
> 
> Sorry about the huge images
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet our first intel candidate... congrats and added!


----------



## supermi

Just cause there are SOOO few intel chips. I actually run 5.1 but here is 5.0 ...
Also for the record this is under SS phase, but I had a 3930k and a 3820 both at 5ghz with water so in my experience not so hard to do.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








screen captured from 3k so might be large when expanded


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Just cause there are SOOO few intel chips. I actually run 5.1 but here is 5.0 ...
> Also for the record this is under SS phase, but I had a 3930k and a 3820 both at 5ghz with water so in my experience not so hard to do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screen captured from 3k so might be large when expanded


That's some great gflops there, Intel chips at 5ghz really rock it out, awesome job there







Glad to have Intel people joining the club, was getting concerned there for a bit that I might have made it too hard to join up. Unless AMD releases something useful for AM3+ socket again, I'll probably be going for something Intel next... I don't know, really depends on $$$ lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Just cause there are SOOO few intel chips. I actually run 5.1 but here is 5.0 ...
> Also for the record this is under SS phase, but I had a 3930k and a 3820 both at 5ghz with water so in my experience not so hard to do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screen captured from 3k so might be large when expanded


another intel 3k user







no bezel compensation though?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> another intel 3k user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no bezel compensation though?


Ha!

Hello brother!!!

Sometimes run custom res right now I actually did not notice whether or not I was ...

46 inch 3k equivalent at 144hz is nice!!! Just want gsync lol!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Sweet our first intel candidate... congrats and added!


Oh yeah, I am actually not on the ASRock ext4 anymore. its an ASUS P8Z77-V.
Guess I need to update the rig in the sig.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh yeah, I am actually not on the ASRock ext4 anymore. its an ASUS P8Z77-V.
> Guess I need to update the rig in the sig.


no problem, updated the list now... .thanks for letting me know... I'm hoping that the list will help others know what hardware works best for these high clocks. Especially on the Intel side it could be helpful.. I thought about adding info on the cooling and such to the list as well.. but don't want to over crowd it.


----------



## supermi

Well just about 3 hrs of BF4 and titanfal at 5.1ghz and evap was at -45c when the room was 25c and usually if I keep the window open that turns into -53 , SO FUN!

I really want to push a 5960x or a better clocking 4930k and go for 5.3 or so daily (4930k) I know the 5960x would not do that, maybe a really really good chip might yield 4.8 to 5 under phase if lucky!

Have a good weekend guys and gals! and of course silicon


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Ok, my father in law's PSU bit the dust after 5 years of near constant use.... well... that meant he needed a new one... my sons pc had one just like it but newer version... I had a new HX850 under the tree for Christmas... my son wanted my PSU when I pulled it out.... sooo, I played swaps with them and now I have a nice new HX850 in mine... meaning now I have the power to push a little farther... still testing this one out though... some teething issues here and there, but good enough for here


----------



## Benjiw

Sigh, I'm back down to 4.9ghz, the temperature on my socket and VRM is far too much for my system at the moment, I've asked a member for his old VRM heatsink (water) and I've sourced a NB heatsink that will fit for realitvely cheap too so once they're under water and I've more rad space I can bring down my temps and apply more voltage to get stable 5ghz but it takes over 1.6v so you can imagine the heat!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Ok here you go I bumped my LLC up 1 more notch it gets the numbers you requested and tops out at like 52c to boot with 1.567v according to ASUS AI suite


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sigh, I'm back down to 4.9ghz, the temperature on my socket and VRM is far too much for my system at the moment, I've asked a member for his old VRM heatsink (water) and I've sourced a NB heatsink that will fit for realitvely cheap too so once they're under water and I've more rad space I can bring down my temps and apply more voltage to get stable 5ghz but it takes over 1.6v so you can imagine the heat!


Do my advice make a duct off back fan off back of tower to pull air across the VRM's don't blow air on the VRM if you blow on it the heat is pushed to the mobo and heat soaks the socket/mobo. That is how I keep my VRM's nice and cool on the same motherboard as you my VRM's never go over 55c-60c max I have ever seen with this method if I blew air on them the socket temps went up drastically and so did the VRM's temps.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Do my advice make a duct off back fan off back of tower to pull air across the VRM's don't blow air on the VRM if you blow on it the heat is pushed to the mobo and heat soaks the socket/mobo. That is how I keep my VRM's nice and cool on the same motherboard as you my VRM's never go over 55c-60c max I have ever seen with this method if I blew air on them the socket temps went up drastically and so did the VRM's temps.


I don't have space to do that in the 500R, I'm going to get some really thin fans for the mesh panel and put that behind the socket, and as I said move the VRM and NB to water because when this gets given to my girlfriend the overclock will be turned down slightly and it will be made to be fairly silent for gaming and video rendering on water.

I agree with you on that one, the VRM heatsink is designed to push heat to the back of the case, and the NB down (this is done with the stock and aftermarket air coolers through air pretty much leaking out the side of the heat sink) so while blowing air down onto them does work, the side effect is increased socket temps. However if you look at the design of the motherboard, the VRM is close to the socket so even with air there moving the heat disserpating from the heatsinks surrounding the socket they will still heat it up a little.

How do I know this? After doing quite a bit of research into how other people cool things down I can see patterns in results etc, my biggest reason for moving the VRM and NB from air to water is to move the heat quicker and try and contain it more through other people netting good results through the conversion. Also the duct idea sounds cool but I honestly couldn't be bothered doing all that work on the 500R when I can just undo 4 screws and then hook up 4 barbs. Could you show us how you have done yours? I'm intrigued!


----------



## rickcooperjr

here are a few of the basics of my cooling setup not pretty but as you have seen with my temps very functional / effective keep in mind I took these pics with my crap smart phone camera and it is very dark in the room. Benji if you ask reasonably I have no issues doing stuff like this but keep in mind benching and such at sec is out doing some heavy gaming recently and don't have the spare time to do them I currently have been playing with professional gaming Team named Team Rush alot recently.http://rush-zone.com/

my duct pulling air across and sucking the heat off VRM's directly out the back of case VIA 140mm yate loon highspeed fan the duct nearly sets level with CPU socket so draws air directly across CPU socket and mobo and pulls cool air hitting lowest point of VRM heatsink closest to mobo on the VRM / CPU socket wicking heat away very efficiently while also giving a chilling effect to rest of the VRM heatsink making the transfer of heat that much more efficient.

PLZ keep in mind the other section of the heatsink which is not the NB is connected VIA heat pipe which uses a liquid to gas transfer of something like acetone inside it the gas rises being cooled then turns back to liquid and falls so the gasses rise to the VRM heatsink which is already very cool then the gas turns liquid and falls down to lowest point of the heat pipe where it makes contact with the other chipset being cooled then it rinses and repeats. My method doubles or triples or more than that the cooling efficiency of the heat pipe cooling setup used on my board keep in mind nearly all high end aircoolers are heat pipe design so my method only strengthens / increases the efficiency already included on the ASUS sabertooth 990FX heat pipe cooling system.

This is also why the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX and many other motherboards with heat pipe cooling when laid flat don't cool properly it is because laying these flat the way a heat pipe functions can't work properly which is why test bench setups and towers that lay motherboards flat with heat pipe cooling have issues with temps and such on the things being cooled VIA heat pipe. PLZ future / present readers keep this in mind motherboards with heatpipe cooling lose a massive amount of efficiency at cooling when laid flat due to the way heat pipes work.


cummins transcooler with fans on it which I use to cool my coolant between GPU's and CPU

car radiator backside + front side


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> here are a few of the basics of my cooling setup not pretty but as you have seen with my temps very functional keep in mind I took these pics with my crap phone and it is very dark in the room. Benji if you ask reasonably I have no issues doing stuff like this but keep in mind benching and such at sec is out doing some heavy gaming recently and don't have the spare time to do them I currently have been playing with professional gaming Team Team Rush team alot recently.http://rush-zone.com/
> 
> my duct pulling air across and sucking the heat off VRM's directly out the back of case VIA 140mm yate loon highspeed fan the duct nearly sets level with socket so draws air directly across socket and mobo and pulls cool air hitting lowest to mobo on the VRM socket wicking heat away very efficiently.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cummins transcooler with fans on it which I use to cool my coolant between GPU and CPU
> 
> car radiator backside + front side


Sorry I don't understand what you mean, you're a pro gamer or something? I don't know what you're trying to say? Is that duct sealed around the VRM or is the back open? I'd rather just stick my VRM under water tbh.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> here are a few of the basics of my cooling setup not pretty but as you have seen with my temps very functional keep in mind I took these pics with my crap phone and it is very dark in the room. Benji if you ask reasonably I have no issues doing stuff like this but keep in mind benching and such at sec is out doing some heavy gaming recently and don't have the spare time to do them I currently have been playing with professional gaming Team Team Rush team alot recently.http://rush-zone.com/
> 
> my duct pulling air across and sucking the heat off VRM's directly out the back of case VIA 140mm yate loon highspeed fan the duct nearly sets level with socket so draws air directly across socket and mobo and pulls cool air hitting lowest to mobo on the VRM socket wicking heat away very efficiently.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cummins transcooler with fans on it which I use to cool my coolant between GPU and CPU
> 
> car radiator backside + front side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't understand what you mean, you're a pro gamer or something? I don't know what you're trying to say? Is that duct sealed around the VRM or is the back open? I'd rather just stick my VRM under water tbh.
Click to expand...

No I am not a pro gamer but I have recently been playing alot of games with them and have become friends with several of them and often play with them I have recently started playing alot more games and gaming much more recently and have gotten much more competitive at doing so.

Oh and as for the not understanding the last post I was heavily multitasking and got sidetracked while typing due to alot of people wanting me to jump on DayZ I edited it to where you should understand it a bit better sorry about that.

I made that duct out of the clear plastic cover from the box my ASUS sabertooth 990FX r2.0 had that covered the motherboard and it is open in the back just slightly but it draws 70% or more of the airflow directly across the CPU socket / motherboard / VRM's and the VRM's get the air almost at lowest point closest to the motherboard making the rest of the heatsink get chilled to room temp making it wick the heat away even faster from the VRM's.

To be short where the air hits the VRM heatsink is closest to the heat source making rest of the heatsink like a cooler / double whammy cooling effect stopping the VRM heatsink / motherboard and CPU socket from getting heat soaked as for the back I have my airflow from front fan in case 230mm channeled directly behind the motherboard almost directly at the backside of VRM / CPU socket and back of motherboard has constant airflow across entire back of board.

PLZ look at my motherboard temps they are all very well in the cool side even when ran at 5ghz x8 and pushed 100% load for long periods I believe my cooling method is very effective / efficient and adequate wouldn't you not to mention super cheap my cooling setup cost me like $250-$350 for everything waterblocks / pumps radiators you name it if attempted to do this with regular PC watercooling stuff looking at around $800-$1200 or more to reach the amount of cooling I got according to my math my liquid cooling can handle 5000w-7500w+ of thermal heat and effectively dissipate it.

I am currently dumping around 1500w-1700w of thermal heat into the cooling system with it being ran on silent mode and coolant temps only change 2c-5c when ran for hours at 100% load keep in mind room temps will rise over time so room cooling is required to keep that part in check if I run the cooling system on high mode ( which is nearly whisper silent by the way ) well coolant temps will not change at all unless I let room temps climb which my computer room has its own climate control so that is not an issue unless I let it be.

I want to also say keep in mind I have 2 of these in my tower http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703012 2x 1200w server grade power supplies.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

nice idea there actually... I like it... might try that one myself next time I open up my box. + rep


----------



## Benjiw

I have a 120mm rad there not an exhaust fan so wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Benjiw for the logo.
> 
> interesting form that requests information that would be nice to share in this group... feel free to share either here or there... or not lol.


9590 According to your pictures it seems to prove that its certian that the worst condition of the CPU clock is 1.44V at 5GHZ and if you get the golden bin then it will be 1.33V at 5GHZ or even lower or 1.44V 5GHZ and higher


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 9590 According to your pictures it seems to prove that its certian that the worst condition of the CPU clock is 1.44V at 5GHZ and if you get the golden bin then it will be 1.33V at 5GHZ or even lower or 1.44V 5GHZ and higher


I'm not sure how you came to that conclusion really.... most vishera cpu's take way more than 1.44 to stabilize 5ghz usually around 1.55 or so, so far I've never seen one pass 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high with less than 1.40vcore @ 5ghz. I looked through my photos and all mine were 1.44v or higher volts for 5ghz, maybe there is one that I missed but even if I did, it'd be the energy saving features that dropped it when not under load.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm not sure how you came to that conclusion really.... most vishera cpu's take way more than 1.44 to stabilize 5ghz usually around 1.55 or so, so far I've never seen one pass 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high with less than 1.40vcore @ 5ghz. I looked through my photos and all mine were 1.44v or higher volts for 5ghz, maybe there is one that I missed but even if I did, it'd be the energy saving features that dropped it when not under load.


Diffrent cpu bins since it takes more than 1.6v to do 5ghz on some of the worst bins out there like 8350 8320etc and the worst case sernario should the turbo core frequency on stock voltage on stress no failure


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm not sure how you came to that conclusion really.... most vishera cpu's take way more than 1.44 to stabilize 5ghz usually around 1.55 or so, so far I've never seen one pass 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high with less than 1.40vcore @ 5ghz. I looked through my photos and all mine were 1.44v or higher volts for 5ghz, maybe there is one that I missed but even if I did, it'd be the energy saving features that dropped it when not under load.
> 
> 
> 
> Diffrent cpu bins since it takes more than 1.6v to do 5ghz on some of the worst bins out there like 8350 8320etc and the worst case sernario should the turbo core frequency on stock voltage on stress no failure
Click to expand...

Dude not even AMD best binned cherry picked by hand for world record overclocking do 5ghz at such low voltage you must be confusing Intel required voltage not AMD I think you might be confused or something OEM voltage on the 9590 for 4.7ghz is higher than you are saying is required to get 5ghz stable so in short either you are smoking something or are very misinformed or something.

OEM factory voltage for my 9590 for 4.7ghz is around 1.45v-1.475v and that is not even turbo turbo is factory over 1.5v so you must be lost and confused seriously something in your math is very off.

Oh also turbo only does 5ghz upto 50% load then it will back down to 4.8ghz for your info so it won't hold a stable 5ghz on stock turbo voltage again I know your math is off and I am starting to think you might seriously have no clue as to what you are talking about saying turbo stable 5ghz at 100% load on stock voltage is stable you are out of your mind turbo won't do 5ghz under more than 50% load.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm not sure how you came to that conclusion really.... most vishera cpu's take way more than 1.44 to stabilize 5ghz usually around 1.55 or so, so far I've never seen one pass 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high with less than 1.40vcore @ 5ghz. I looked through my photos and all mine were 1.44v or higher volts for 5ghz, maybe there is one that I missed but even if I did, it'd be the energy saving features that dropped it when not under load.
> 
> 
> 
> Diffrent cpu bins since it takes more than 1.6v to do 5ghz on some of the worst bins out there like 8350 8320etc and the worst case sernario should the turbo core frequency on stock voltage on stress no failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude not even AMD best binned cherry picked by hand for world record overclocking do 5ghz at such low voltage you must be confusing Intel required voltage not AMD I think you might be confused or something OEM voltage on the 9590 for 4.7ghz is higher than you are saying is required to get 5ghz stable so in short either you are smoking something or are very misinformed or something.
> 
> OEM factory voltage for my 9590 for 4.7ghz is around 1.45v-1.475v and that is not even turbo turbo is factory over 1.5v so you must be lost and confused seriously something in your math is very off.
> 
> Oh also turbo only does 5ghz upto 50% load then it will back down to 4.8ghz for your info so it won't hold a stable 5ghz on stock turbo voltage again I know your math is off and I am starting to think you might seriously have no clue as to what you are talking about saying turbo stable 5ghz at 100% load on stock voltage is stable you are out of your mind turbo won't do 5ghz under more than 50% load.
Click to expand...

The 8370E I have comes pretty close, running 4.96 ghz on 1.44 volts, but the other 8 core vishera's are over 1.5 volts for stress testing over 5ghz.


----------



## Obyboby

Is anyone here running 5 GHz on air?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Is anyone here running 5 GHz on air?


You could be the one if you buy a tower cooler and a 9590 it only takes 1.44V for 5 ghz stress and if your getting the golden bin it will be 5+GHZ on 1.44V or 1.28V 5ghz


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> You could be the one if you buy a tower cooler and a 9590 it only takes 1.44V for 5 ghz stress and if your getting the golden bin it will be 5+GHZ on 1.44V or 1.28V 5ghz


Guess it's not my case then as I'm not even stable at 1.35v 4.8 GHz


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> You could be the one if you buy a tower cooler and a 9590 it only takes 1.44V for 5 ghz stress and if your getting the golden bin it will be 5+GHZ on 1.44V or 1.28V 5ghz


Please provide proof of your claims... I provided proof of mine...


----------



## FreeElectron

Waiting for someone with LGA2011 v3 to join


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> The kid has repeatedly spouted off stuff that is borderline crazy / unreal and has yet to provide any proof of such claims he has been making such claims on this thread for over 1 month so I gave him a proper push to provide proof to his claims just as you did with me so how is my response any different than yours towards me and you wanting proof I provided such proof fast yet this kid has been saying such things for quite some time with 0 proof to his claims.
> 
> Oh and to set the story straight he specified a AMD FX 8 core ( not Intel ) doing 5ghz x8 @1.28v and being 100% stress stable he also claimed the same chip will do 5+ghz x8 @1.44v and be 100% stress stable ( all on air cooling by the way ) these are obscene low voltages yet he claims it and apparently has proof of such but won't let anyone see it so I simply called him out on it.
> 
> I believe in the put out or shutup rule and he has yet to put out the proof so I put the call out to shut him up till he shows proof to such claims someone needed to otherwise it will only confuse and cause issues in the thread with misunderstanding and people falsely following his advice and thinking theyre chips are faulty.


He isn't claiming they are his clocks, he might have seen these clocks elsewhere... I'll bring back up your clocks and your results in the put up and shut up, stock going on the attack with everyone and sit back, chill the **** out and politely ask him where he gets these figures from rather than being hostile towards him. You've been an arse to me, Johan, and now him, give it up already and pipe down! I've no ill words against you and I certainly wouldn't wish anything on you other than good luck and possibly kittens, but you need to chill out, seriously.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> The kid has repeatedly spouted off stuff that is borderline crazy / unreal and has yet to provide any proof of such claims he has been making such claims on this thread for over 1 month so I gave him a proper push to provide proof to his claims just as you did with me so how is my response any different than yours towards me and you wanting proof I provided such proof fast yet this kid has been saying such things for quite some time with 0 proof to his claims.
> 
> Oh and to set the story straight he specified a AMD FX 8 core ( not Intel ) doing 5ghz x8 @1.28v and being 100% stress stable he also claimed the same chip will do 5+ghz x8 @1.44v and be 100% stress stable ( all on air cooling by the way ) these are obscene low voltages yet he claims it and apparently has proof of such but won't let anyone see it so I simply called him out on it.
> 
> I believe in the put out or shutup rule and he has yet to put out the proof so I put the call out to shut him up till he shows proof to such claims someone needed to otherwise it will only confuse and cause issues in the thread with misunderstanding and people falsely following his advice and thinking theyre chips are faulty.
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't claiming they are his clocks, he might have seen these clocks elsewhere... I'll bring back up your clocks and your results in the put up and shut up, stock going on the attack with everyone and sit back, chill the **** out and politely ask him where he gets these figures from rather than being hostile towards him. You've been an arse to me, Johan, and now him, give it up already and pipe down! I've no ill words against you and I certainly wouldn't wish anything on you other than good luck and possibly kittens, but you need to chill out, seriously.
Click to expand...

I have been asking Iwamotto Tetsuz nicely for proof to such claims for around a month and so has others yet the Iwamotto Tetsuz has yet to provide any and just keeps spitting more and more obscene voltages out each time the voltage requirements seem to keep going down PLZ read his posts and others requests to proof to such claims he has yet to show any and everytime as I said they keep getting crazier and crazier on his claims.

So technically I am in the right for calling him out on them with the putout or shutup rule he needs to learn to show proof before he throws such claims out repeatedly he needs to show proof when requested or atleast show some response that is logical so far there has been nearly 0 response to any requests on his claims as if he is blowing smoke.

I WILL SHOW WHAT I MEEN THESE ARE HIS WORDS I WILL DO LINKS

9590 According to your pictures it seems to prove that its certian that the worst condition of the CPU clock is 1.44V at 5GHZ and if you get the golden bin then it will be 1.33V at 5GHZ or even lower or 1.44V 5GHZ and higher http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23279927

HE RECENTLY CHANGED THE VOLTAGES TO 1.28V FOR 5GHZ STABLE AND 1.44v FOR 5+GHZ STABLE ON AMD FX 9590 ON AIR COOLING IN THE LAST CLAIM SO I CALLED HIM OUT ON IT.

HERE IS ADVICE HE GAVE TO GET AMD FX 8 CORE 5GHZ STABLE

Try under volting to 1.4V and 1.44V it should do 5ghz on that voltage http://www.overclock.net/t/1411009/5-ghz-overclocks-vishera/140#post_23231483

DO YOU NOT SEE THE ISSUE I AM TRYING TO NIP IN THE BUD


----------



## rickcooperjr

The truth is the kid has been making some very crazy claims for a longtime for multiple things and shows 0 proof ever and well it is really getting old him ignoring requests on proof to his claims not just on this thread but many others he does same and then goes to giving advice with 0 proof or any sensible knowledge / experience with the things he is giving advice on.

He rubs off as a 13yr old know it all kid that is giving advice way outside of his realm of comfort / knowledge zone and this is a problem because if anyone takes his advice / claims well you know the outcome.

I want to point out even Minotaurtoo has said stuff to him about these claims and asked for proof yet he has just shrugged it off with almost no response and 0 proof.

I have a question do you feel it was wrong to try to attack this issue he has only been with overclock.net for 7 months and has already given alot of very crazy claims with no proof and a huge lack of knowledge yet still is giving advice on overclocking on GPU's and CPU's with very crazy advice some of it is very risky yet he claims it isn't when it clearly isn't safe and read his stuff in his sig so it tells it all he is a kid he is around 13-14 yrs old so how much experience and knowledge do you think he has or the ability to give advice on such matters.

I have been overclocking since the early pentium days so around 15-20 yrs of overclocking I would say that gives me a bit of ability to see when someone is giving very iffy info especially when I am running the hardware that he is giving advice for when the advice he is giving is so far off the mark as it is here with such advice as him telling me to undervolt my processor when it needed more volts he even told pretty much everyone in the club theyre doing something wrong because the voltages don't meet the norm or his version of what it should be.

I also want to say unless his daddy is a millionaire and he has a monthly allowance of a few thousand $ a month and he spends it all on PC parts how would he have such experience in these matters with such a wide range of hardware as he claims to.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

That's part of the reason why I ask for the proof I did on this thread... its quick, its easy, and there are no excuses... it doesn't prove 100% stable, but it does at least show it isn't complete BS... soo until he shows proof, I'll just call shenanigans.


----------



## nleksan

Here's some older shots, benching:


----------



## nleksan

I run anywhere from 4.8 to 5.2 daily, depending on my needs, and all profiles stable for 2yrs.

I have been benching/overclocking a long time, on countless builds, and my experience is that IBT et al, are perfect for exactly one thing: ttelling you that your system is able to run whatever program for 24 hours.
Passing some arbitrary period of time in a CPU Abuse Test, doesn't make it stable, it just causes unnecessary wear and degradation to the processor. I used to keep track, but going by memory, w over 100 processors I found that something like 30 percent that were "P95/IBT 24/7" "stable" weren'tstable at all uunder actual use.

I'm not the only person who has experienced this, head over to the Asus ROG Forums and you will be told the sametthingby ppeople with more "cred" than myself...

Every single screen shot I posted is of benches run @ my 24/7 clocks, I save the serious overclocking for aub-ambient cooling, whether it's my 3x Hailea HC-series chillers, DICE, Phase, or LN2, but none of those are shown above.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Here's some older shots, benching:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I run anywhere from 4.8 to 5.2 daily, depending on my needs, and all profiles stable for 2yrs.
> 
> I have been benching/overclocking a long time, on countless builds, and my experience is that IBT et al, are perfect for exactly one thing: ttelling you that your system is able to run whatever program for 24 hours.
> Passing some arbitrary period of time in a CPU Abuse Test, doesn't make it stable, it just causes unnecessary wear and degradation to the processor. I used to keep track, but going by memory, w over 100 processors I found that something like 30 percent that were "P95/IBT 24/7" "stable" weren'tstable at all uunder actual use.
> 
> I'm not the only person who has experienced this, head over to the Asus ROG Forums and you will be told the sametthingby ppeople with more "cred" than myself...
> 
> Every single screen shot I posted is of benches run @ my 24/7 clocks, I save the serious overclocking for aub-ambient cooling, whether it's my 3x Hailea HC-series chillers, DICE, Phase, or LN2, but none of those are shown above.


nice clocks!







... I would love to add you if you would provide the requested screenshots, I know you didn't mean those screenshots to be in place of that, but I seriously would love to add more intel people to the list, but very few even try....


----------



## PhilWrir

Cleaned

I want to remind everyone that OCN is a professional and friendly environment and petty bickering isnt going to be tolerated

If you dont have something nice to post, and if its not on topic AND constructive to the thread, dont bother posting.

Now, lets get back on topic going forward, I don't want to be back in here to clean up again anytime soon


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Cleaned
> 
> I want to remind everyone that OCN is a professional and friendly environment and petty bickering isnt going to be tolerated
> 
> If you dont have something nice to post, and if its not on topic AND constructive to the thread, dont bother posting.
> 
> Now, lets get back on topic going forward, I don't want to be back in here to clean up again anytime soon


Lol we can try Mr mod sir!









NOW ON TOPIC:

Still stuck to 4.9 till after xmas when I start converting things, adding better fans and another rad.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Yeah I just want to point out AMD FX 9000 series and 8000 series are not cake to get to 5ghz stable for daily use or IBT AVX stable unlike some people think AMD FX series CPU's have a very low thermal limit on them 60c or so they will throttle not including socket temp throttling and socket is always warmer than the CPU and with the amount of power draw theyre heat output is very substantial at 5ghz unlike other lineups like Intel and such with 100c thermal limits and alot lower wattage draw the AMD's are much harder to tame and to keep within theyre relatively low thermal parameters.

I want to say in general Intel CPU's at around 5ghz only draw around 150w-200w or so while the AMD FX at 5ghz can draw 250w-275w+ that makes the heat output difference very substantial and the Intel has a thermal ceiling at around 100C while AMD FX has a thermal ceiling around 62c and a max around 70c where the CPU can altogether shutdown unlike the Intels. So things are still very difficult on AMD's FX even though they have higher clocks to start with on average AMD's FX have less wiggle room than Intel by a significant amount when it comes to thermal overhead.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Yeah I just want to point out AMD FX 9000 series and 8000 series are not cake to get to 5ghz stable for daily use or IBT AVX stable unlike some people think AMD FX series CPU's have a very low thermal limit on them 60c or so they will throttle not including socket temp throttling and socket is always warmer than the CPU and with the amount of power draw theyre heat output is very substantial at 5ghz unlike other lineups like Intel and such with 100c thermal limits and alot lower wattage draw the AMD's are much harder to tame and to keep within theyre relatively low thermal parameters.
> 
> I want to say in general Intel CPU's at around 5ghz only draw around 150w-200w or so while the AMD FX at 5ghz can draw 250w-275w+ that makes the heat output difference very substantial and the Intel has a thermal ceiling at around 100C while AMD FX has a thermal ceiling around 62c and a max around 70c where the CPU can altogether shutdown unlike the Intels. So things are still very difficult on AMD's FX even though they have higher clocks to start with on average AMD's FX have less wiggle room than Intel by a significant amount when it comes to thermal overhead.


Very interesting, could you provide some evidence to go with what you have gotten this info from, I'd love to read it so I can better my knowledge on these chips (still very much a noob tbh) as I'm not sure on the 60c throttling? I've had my cpu at near 72c (socket was less at roughly 68c IIRC) because I have HPC mode enabled I don't get the socket thermal limit (I do when I have it disabled though) so just wanted to learn more based on the info you have supplied here.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Yeah I just want to point out AMD FX 9000 series and 8000 series are not cake to get to 5ghz stable for daily use or IBT AVX stable unlike some people think AMD FX series CPU's have a very low thermal limit on them 60c or so they will throttle not including socket temp throttling and socket is always warmer than the CPU and with the amount of power draw theyre heat output is very substantial at 5ghz unlike other lineups like Intel and such with 100c thermal limits and alot lower wattage draw the AMD's are much harder to tame and to keep within theyre relatively low thermal parameters.
> 
> I want to say in general Intel CPU's at around 5ghz only draw around 150w-200w or so while the AMD FX at 5ghz can draw 250w-275w+ that makes the heat output difference very substantial and the Intel has a thermal ceiling at around 100C while AMD FX has a thermal ceiling around 62c and a max around 70c where the CPU can altogether shutdown unlike the Intels. So things are still very difficult on AMD's FX even though they have higher clocks to start with on average AMD's FX have less wiggle room than Intel by a significant amount when it comes to thermal overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting, could you provide some evidence to go with what you have gotten this info from, I'd love to read it so I can better my knowledge on these chips (still very much a noob tbh) as I'm not sure on the 60c throttling? I've had my cpu at near 72c (socket was less at roughly 68c IIRC) because I have HPC mode enabled I don't get the socket thermal limit (I do when I have it disabled though) so just wanted to learn more based on the info you have supplied here.
Click to expand...

HPC bypasses thermal throttling disable it and run it it will throttle like hell when it gets to like 62c or less running HPC allows thermal throttling to no longer function also with HPC on your eco features won't function.

A descent read on the thermal throttling on the AMD FX the 8cores throttled earlier with lower temps than the 4/6 cores they did this for safety of their chips http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1722394/amd-8350-maximum-safe-temp.html http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731238-FX-Thermal-limit these are all second hand but alot of good info there about the subject and I will get exacts soon.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> HPC bypasses thermal throttling disable it and run it it will throttle like hell when it gets to like 62c or less running HPC allows thermal throttling to no longer function also with HPC on your eco features won't function.
> 
> A descent read on the thermal throttling on the AMD FX the 8cores throttled earlier with lower temps than the 4/6 cores they did this for safety of their chips http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1722394/amd-8350-maximum-safe-temp.html http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731238-FX-Thermal-limit these are all second hand but alot of good info there about the subject and I will get exacts soon.


Ah I see, okay, but I don't completely agree with you on "your eco features won't function" I have a few enabled and this drops my volts slightly reducing cpu temps but it doesn't lower my clock speeds so some do still function but I agree not all do. I can't really push my PC further until I buy a few more things like 2x 15mm thick 120mm fans for the back of my socket, a NB waterblock and I'm buying a used VRM heatsink from a member on here, I've been thinking more and more bout watercooling my RAM and removing my mismatched setup as I think it's limiting me.

Thanks for the info I'll dive into them and have a look see.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> HPC bypasses thermal throttling disable it and run it it will throttle like hell when it gets to like 62c or less running HPC allows thermal throttling to no longer function also with HPC on your eco features won't function.
> 
> A descent read on the thermal throttling on the AMD FX the 8cores throttled earlier with lower temps than the 4/6 cores they did this for safety of their chips http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1722394/amd-8350-maximum-safe-temp.html http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731238-FX-Thermal-limit these are all second hand but alot of good info there about the subject and I will get exacts soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, okay, but I don't completely agree with you on "your eco features won't function" I have a few enabled and this drops my volts slightly reducing cpu temps but it doesn't lower my clock speeds so some do still function but I agree not all do. I can't really push my PC further until I buy a few more things like 2x 15mm thick 120mm fans for the back of my socket, a NB waterblock and I'm buying a used VRM heatsink from a member on here, I've been thinking more and more bout watercooling my RAM and removing my mismatched setup as I think it's limiting me.
> 
> Thanks for the info I'll dive into them and have a look see.
Click to expand...

PLZ also keep in mind the way bulldozer / piledriver have the internal voltage leak in the silicon that increases the way it does as heat increases makes them ideal for LN2 and such also as you raise the temperature of the FX CXPU's in question they need more voltage so keep in mind if you get temps down around 10c-15c lower than your current you might be able to reduce voltage some. These chips as they get cooler require less voltage the reason from my understanding is the molecules or whatever in the silicon in the die compress packing tighter making less voltage leak as heat but instead as usable power.

I have heard that is why people doing LN2 and such look for chips with a mildly high voltage overclocking chip to put under LN2 due to these chips will be nearly immune to the cold bug and almost all the FX series in question have enough voltage leak to be awesome under LN2.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> PLZ also keep in mind he way bulldozer / piledriver have the internal voltage leak in the silicon that increases the way it does as heat increases makes them ideal for LN2 and such also as you raise the temperature of the FX CXPU's in question they need more voltage so keep in mind if you get temps down around 10c-15c you might be able to reduce voltage some these chips as they get cooler require less voltage. The reason from my understanding is the molecules in the silicon in the die compress packing tighter making less voltage leak.
> 
> I have heard that is why people doing LN2 and such look for chips with a mildly high voltage overclocking chip to put under LN2 due to these chips will be nearly immune to the cold bug and almost all the FX series in question have enough voltage leak to be awesome under LN2.


Well after reading those threads you posted I didn't really learn much other than what you stated there about voltage leaking with higher temps, IF this is true that would suggest why my overclock @ 5ghz is struggling to get stability due to temps dropping off the deep end when I pump more juice into it to try and find stability. What gives me conflict is this, these CPU's require a lot of juice, this creates heat, heat means voltage leak, leaking voltage means you need to apply more, more means more heat, leak gets more out of control lol, so basically unless someone starts using massive RAD boxes or what have you for rad space, overclocking these chips is a massive head scratching experience.

Given this info, I now understand why the hell my 5ghz goes from stable to unstable as I add more vcore, I'M CURRENTLY TRAPPED IN A VOLTAGE LEAK LOOP!!!!!







If given what you and those others is saying is actually true but I couldn't see any like, scientific tests there? Have you seen some that you could post? I'm very intrigued indeed, possible to say you've relatively blown my mind!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> PLZ also keep in mind he way bulldozer / piledriver have the internal voltage leak in the silicon that increases the way it does as heat increases makes them ideal for LN2 and such also as you raise the temperature of the FX CXPU's in question they need more voltage so keep in mind if you get temps down around 10c-15c you might be able to reduce voltage some these chips as they get cooler require less voltage. The reason from my understanding is the molecules in the silicon in the die compress packing tighter making less voltage leak.
> 
> I have heard that is why people doing LN2 and such look for chips with a mildly high voltage overclocking chip to put under LN2 due to these chips will be nearly immune to the cold bug and almost all the FX series in question have enough voltage leak to be awesome under LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> Well after reading those threads you posted I didn't really learn much other than what you stated there about voltage leaking with higher temps, IF this is true that would suggest why my overclock @ 5ghz is struggling to get stability due to temps dropping off the deep end when I pump more juice into it to try and find stability. What gives me conflict is this, these CPU's require a lot of juice, this creates heat, heat means voltage leak, leaking voltage means you need to apply more, more means more heat, leak gets more out of control lol, so basically unless someone starts using massive RAD boxes or what have you for rad space, overclocking these chips is a massive head scratching experience.
> 
> Given this info, I now understand why the hell my 5ghz goes from stable to unstable as I add more vcore, I'M CURRENTLY TRAPPED IN A VOLTAGE LEAK LOOP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If given what you and those others is saying is actually true but I couldn't see any like, scientific tests there? Have you seen some that you could post? I'm very intrigued indeed, possible to say you've relatively blown my mind!
Click to expand...

I will get solid proof soon but searching was rough with my 17 month old daughter on my lap and she didn't take a nap today she wasn't having it now she is irritable and crabby because she is tired but I have to keep her up for atleast 1 more hour she has a routine if I deviate it it gets tough I swear my daughter has the begginings of OCD sad part her mother is borderline herself and sister is also they have theyre routines and if deviated well things get complicating nothing major though thankfully. I also want to point out they all have strawberry blonde hair my daughters is more on the red side so they all got tempers like no other.

I tried to tell you before I am no noob overclocker but that IBT AVX incident threw me off and was first time I ever had a bench test fail also first false positive in a very longtime so I got a new benchmark to run added to my list for stability when overclocking. I have been overclocking for 15-20 yrs as I said I am sorry for the confusion and the issue we had.

Yeah now you see why I have my massive cooling setup I built I never have to worry about not having enough rad to cool anything I want to cool all I do is change mobo and add new blocks and hook up prime system and away I go again.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I will get solid proof soon but searching was rough with my 17 month old daughter on my lap and she didn't take a nap today she wasn't having it now she is irritable and crabby because she is tired but I have to keep her up for atleast 1 more hour she has a routine if I deviate it it gets tough I swear my daughter has the begginings of OCD sad part her mother is borderline herself and sister is also they have theyre routines and if deviated well things get complicating nothing major though thankfully. I also want to point out they all have strawberry blonde hair my daughters is more on the red side so they all got tempers like no other.
> 
> I tried to tell you before I am no noob overclocker but that IBT AVX incident threw me off and was first time I ever had a bench test fail also first false positive in a very longtime so I got a new benchmark to run added to my list for stability when overclocking. I have been overclocking for 15-20 yrs as I said I am sorry for the confusion and the issue we had.
> 
> Yeah now you see why I have my massive cooling setup I built I never have to worry about not having enough rad to cool anything I want to cool all I do is change mobo and add new blocks and hook up prime system and away I go again.


Sweet, look forward to learning more, can't thank you enough for shedding light on the leaking voltage so to speak, you've probably ironed out where a lot of my headaches have been coming from! Sorry to hear about the OCD in the family, that condition is a very difficult thing to deal with and as someone with mental illness I can sympathise completely. As for the little spat we had, seriously don't worry about it but you need to understand how you were coming across for people looking in lol, honestly I have no ill wishes or feelings towards you, life is far far far too short to dislike someone over a little bit of text and misunderstanding haha.









Rep has been added for the info you've given me, I knew I was missing something!


----------



## rickcooperjr

I just want to point out they have a very mild case of OCD just enough to be noticeable so it isn't to much of an issue sometimes it has its perks you know like organizing the shop / tools as for the voltage leak issue I will find more info in a few daughter is asleep now http://www.overclockers.com/amd-fx-8350-piledriver-cpu-review look under pushing the envelope they show how as temps go down less voltage is needed granted we are talking super cold here but still it shows how as temps hit theyre upper threshhold the issue gets worse on the required voltage I will find more in a sec and add it to this one to avoid adding more posts.

here is a fun read also

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1808c0/i_run_overclockerscom_and_im_a_liquid_nitrogen/%5B/URL
 http://www.overclock.net/t/1496284/huge-issues-with-9590-and-stability#post_22430012 he talks about the thermal limit and wattage/ voltage limits and how they corilate with each other and such. I advise reading that thread start to finish it will explain anything you have questions on and is only 2 pages.

here are some of stilts achievements http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/news/hardware/cpu/27226-new-world-record-amd-a10-6800k-reaches-82-ghz.html
http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/unannounced-amd-fx-8370-nearly-breaks-worlds-clock-rate-record-at-8-7ghz/

The reason why 9000 series have the higher leak is this allows more current to bleed thru directly to the DIE / Modules kind of like a pencil volt mod on graphics cards this will slightly give an advantage to hitting higher clocks because it allows more amperage to flow thru as long as the side product heat can be kept in check the issue from my understanding with bulldozer / piledriver is as the heat / temps increases the voltage bleeds more outside of desired route so actually less amperage / voltage meets targeted spot and is just released as heat so keeping the temps in check make sure more of that increased amperage / voltage flow makes it to targeted area the modules and such.

Keep in mind STILT met the world record clocks on all 8 cores all 4 modules unlike what AMD did using only 2 cores or 1 module so STILT has the expertise.

THIS IS STILTS WORDS ON IT::: The continuous thermal design current (TDC) for FX-8K series is 110A while the FX-9K series has 140A.
Thats pretty much the actual real world difference too.

A proper low leakage speciment can do the FX-9590 clocks with power consumption of 150-170W while the actual FX-9590 on average consumes 205-220W due the high leakage characteristics.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm glad to see this thread taking off, its doing just what I wanted now.. sharing info on the difficulties of running such high clocks... Benjiw, that voltage leak loop you described, is what many in the overclocking world call the voltage wall... the point at which it takes exponentially more voltage to get only mild returns, each chip is different... my last chip hit that wall at 4.8ghz... this one at 5.1ghz... same cooling setup... now if I were to build a cooper style cooler, I might be able to push 5.2ghz at the same volts as 5.1 now... who knows really, but the old saying is true with these chips, if you can cool it; you can clock it... even the IBT AVX fail dialog makes reference to increasing cooling... think it says "check your cooling" or something.

edit: I just read up on those links... seems I may have a golden 9590 then... no wonder people were not believing it when I said it stabilized at only 1.45ish for 5ghz... during stressing due to LLC settings I think my posted screenshots saw max volts of 1.474, but since then I've managed to drop them down a bit... due to cleaner power from my new power supply and a bit of modding of my fan placements on my vrm's and socket area... now 1.44 in bios and 1.46 peak under load... needless to say... I'm keeping this chip lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> PLZ also keep in mind he way bulldozer / piledriver have the internal voltage leak in the silicon that increases the way it does as heat increases makes them ideal for LN2 and such also as you raise the temperature of the FX CXPU's in question they need more voltage so keep in mind if you get temps down around 10c-15c you might be able to reduce voltage some these chips as they get cooler require less voltage. The reason from my understanding is the molecules in the silicon in the die compress packing tighter making less voltage leak.
> 
> I have heard that is why people doing LN2 and such look for chips with a mildly high voltage overclocking chip to put under LN2 due to these chips will be nearly immune to the cold bug and almost all the FX series in question have enough voltage leak to be awesome under LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> Well after reading those threads you posted I didn't really learn much other than what you stated there about voltage leaking with higher temps, IF this is true that would suggest why my overclock @ 5ghz is struggling to get stability due to temps dropping off the deep end when I pump more juice into it to try and find stability. What gives me conflict is this, these CPU's require a lot of juice, this creates heat, heat means voltage leak, leaking voltage means you need to apply more, more means more heat, leak gets more out of control lol, so basically unless someone starts using massive RAD boxes or what have you for rad space, overclocking these chips is a massive head scratching experience.
> 
> Given this info, I now understand why the hell my 5ghz goes from stable to unstable as I add more vcore, I'M CURRENTLY TRAPPED IN A VOLTAGE LEAK LOOP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If given what you and those others is saying is actually true but I couldn't see any like, scientific tests there? Have you seen some that you could post? I'm very intrigued indeed, possible to say you've relatively blown my mind!
Click to expand...

Well actual scientific posts I have not been able to find but STILT is one of the most experienced people involved with Vishera / AMD FX bulldozer and piledriver so his info is closest to scientific I can find at sec.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm glad to see this thread taking off, its doing just what I wanted now.. sharing info on the difficulties of running such high clocks... Benjiw, that voltage leak loop you described, is what many in the overclocking world call the voltage wall... the point at which it takes exponentially more voltage to get only mild returns, each chip is different... my last chip hit that wall at 4.8ghz... this one at 5.1ghz... same cooling setup... now if I were to build a cooper style cooler, I might be able to push 5.2ghz at the same volts as 5.1 now... who knows really, but the old saying is true with these chips, if you can cool it; you can clock it... even the IBT AVX fail dialog makes reference to increasing cooling... think it says "check your cooling" or something.
> 
> edit: I just read up on those links... seems I may have a golden 9590 then... no wonder people were not believing it when I said it stabilized at only 1.45ish for 5ghz... during stressing due to LLC settings I think my posted screenshots saw max volts of 1.474, but since then I've managed to drop them down a bit... due to cleaner power from my new power supply and a bit of modding of my fan placements on my vrm's and socket area... now 1.44 in bios and 1.46 peak under load... needless to say... I'm keeping this chip lol


Yeah get those VRM's cool and theyre efficiency and cleaner output make a difference I forgot to mention before what I also did I changed the CPU socket backplate that the heatsink / waterblock mounts to with a metal one I used a super thin high heat conductivity thermal pad on it this drops CPU socket temps drastically.

I want to also point out if you are one of the lucky ones that had a metal backplate take it apart and change the plastic they put on the bottom of the part that makes contact with mobo put a thin thermal pad there and cut to size this will increase heat transfer more than 5x the plastic spacer has a horrible heat transfer ability to get the socket heat to the metal plate. You can get 4inch x 4inch square sheets of thermal pad off ebay very cheap like $2-$3 a piece they are much better than the OEM route with the large thick plastic shim.

I can't remember exacts but just changing the plastic shim / sheet / spacer seperating the mobo and metal backplate to thermal pad got 5c-8c off the CPU socket temps or more so it is very substantial and that was before I was doing my duct system or forcing airflow behind my mobo these made even more drop.

Here is 4 sheets of thermal pad I have an entire box full of it in various thicknesses I buy it in bulk and use it alot for all kinds of projects I get mine direct from the producer so I get it for around $1-$2 a sheet and if I buy rolls get it super cheap but rolls are large and hard to move around I do have a roll here but will have to go out to shop later and snap a pic of it it is around 50lb roll of it.

I use the big roll of thick thermal pad for special instances like mounting computer brains / custom ignition units to custom projects in vehicles and such to get heat out of the unit and into the body / metal of the vehicle it also adds a vibration limiting factor and it is designed for high heat so won't melt this is why I got the large roll I use alot cheaper than what they sell specifically for this and actually functions better than the specific stuff supposedly for this.





That backplate is from an older motherboard when I retire a board I gut them heatsinks and all never know when may need such parts. The OEM socket / heatsink retainer is plastic which won't get heat away from the socket so I figured why not do this and it works great the retainer works like a heatsink for the CPU socket I also have direct airflow behind my mobo so this helps also.

I also don't have to worry near as much about mobo warpage due to the waterblock contact pressure so this is a win win the factory plastic one would allow mobo and such to flex under my waterblocks contact pressure now that is not an issue and it works as a CPU socket heatsink to boot so a very highly advised mod.


----------



## rickcooperjr

I want to point out I keep extras of those metal backplates around and install them on all my boards I will be stressing like for instance my spare MSI 990FXA GD80 which is a spare new never used.

I have like 4 spare boards here just on the 990fx platform I also got some Intel haswell boards here and such I do do some hardware testing but it has gotten far and few between recently the companies aren't giving up hardware much for testing for some reason ask others that do hardware testing or reviews Nvidia / AMD / Intel have gotten very skimpy on giving out hardware for testing which is why alot of reviewers and such have had to resort to purchasing out of pocket and using it as a tax deductable I don't have this luxury I got a kid and don't have the funds to do so.

I want to point out I don't run MSI boards myself anymore I had to many bad experiences with theyre BS RMA and theyre tech support is horrible. I use ASUS for nearly everything including network switches / routers / motherboards and so on this 990FXA was a RMA replacement that took almost 2 months to recieve due to theyre losing the board somewhere in the factory / testing facility and keep in mind I paid extra to have overnight replacement so almost 2 months was a bit extreme and they had the gall to refuse to refund my money I paid for overnight replacement which was around full purchase price of a new board. They eventually did refund it but it took alot of chewing butt.

here is its backside with metal backplate installed


here are a few of an extra metal backplate I have like 10 of them around here I have salvaged / kept


----------



## rickcooperjr

Oh Benjiw here is the thread you want to read to get exacts for watercooling the asus sabertooth 990fx http://www.overclock.net/t/1468642/how-to-watercool-the-asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev2-0-vrms-and-nb I was thinking about doing it but never seen the point my temps are very acceptable as it is.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm glad to see this thread taking off, its doing just what I wanted now.. sharing info on the difficulties of running such high clocks... Benjiw, that voltage leak loop you described, is what many in the overclocking world call the voltage wall... the point at which it takes exponentially more voltage to get only mild returns, each chip is different... my last chip hit that wall at 4.8ghz... this one at 5.1ghz... same cooling setup... now if I were to build a cooper style cooler, I might be able to push 5.2ghz at the same volts as 5.1 now... who knows really, but the old saying is true with these chips, if you can cool it; you can clock it... even the IBT AVX fail dialog makes reference to increasing cooling... think it says "check your cooling" or something.
> 
> edit: I just read up on those links... seems I may have a golden 9590 then... no wonder people were not believing it when I said it stabilized at only 1.45ish for 5ghz... during stressing due to LLC settings I think my posted screenshots saw max volts of 1.474, but since then I've managed to drop them down a bit... due to cleaner power from my new power supply and a bit of modding of my fan placements on my vrm's and socket area... now 1.44 in bios and 1.46 peak under load... needless to say... I'm keeping this chip lol


yes you got a good chip but keep in mind a chip needing more voltage around 1.5v would be optimal to put under phase or LN2 because there is enough voltage leak if it was super cooled there could be massive amperage increase to allow for much higher clocks look at my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23297430 with the links on the info you read I added my experience and understanding to it.

I have a phase change unit here I built but don't like to use such cooling options they are not particularly suitable for my use the sweating is a constant issue even if you seal the socket and such so longterm it is not optimal for me so I use my crazy liquid cooling setup which I don't have to worry about sweating or anything hit power button and have fun no having to constantly check board or change rags that are absorbing sweat and so on phase is a headache that you constantly have to mess with as for LN2 no thank you that is outside of my comfort zone lol.


----------



## rickcooperjr

PLZ If you have questions or anything to add feel free I will add them or respond to them or whatever understand I do have alot of experience with many setups on both Intel and AMD along with Nvidia part of doing hardware testing on the side as a hobby which also gets me discounts on hardware I purchase from said companies. I don't get paid to test hardware but get the perk of discounts and as I stated before currently my finances and lack of companies sending me hardware to test don't allow for much testing and such.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Oh Benjiw here is the thread you want to read to get exacts for watercooling the asus sabertooth 990fx http://www.overclock.net/t/1468642/how-to-watercool-the-asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev2-0-vrms-and-nb I was thinking about doing it but never seen the point my temps are very acceptable as it is.


Yep that's the one I always point people too who ask about waterblocks for the Kitty, in conjunction to you saying swap the cpu socket backplate for a metal one, the 990fx kitty comes with a metal one doesn't it? or atleast mines metal? I would use some thermal pad on it but because my case has mesh on one of my panels I can just fit 2 thin fans to cool the motherboard tray and cpu socket/rear VRM backplate.

My VRM do get pretty hot too so I guess the voltage to my CPU isn't as "clean"? Could I ask for advice on how to cool mine better before moving to water? I have 2 80mm fans blowing down onto the VRM and 2x 140mm fans intaking fresh air and blowing it towards the cpu, ram, nb and vrm? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tasm

FX 8350 5022mhz 1.488v + UD7 + H110:





49º...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> FX 8350 5022mhz 1.488v + UD7 + H110:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49º...


I never get jealous, but holy **** I am as green as grass right now! How are you keeping it so cool? How are you cooling your VRM? What settings do you have in bios? Tell us more so we can learn from your rig and cpu setup.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> PLZ If you have questions or anything to add feel free I will add them or respond to them or whatever understand I do have alot of experience with many setups on both Intel and AMD along with Nvidia part of doing hardware testing on the side as a hobby which also gets me discounts on hardware I purchase from said companies. I don't get paid to test hardware but get the perk of discounts and as I stated before currently my finances and lack of companies sending me hardware to test don't allow for much testing and such.


Thanks for the pics.. next time plan an upgrade I'll change out that plastic bit... I do have the metal backplate at least so it'll be easy I would think.


----------



## Tasm

I bought a new H110, but i couldnt manage to install it inside the case (as i knew already...but had to see it with my eyes).

So i mounted it outside the case, making a drill at the case back fan grill to pass the pump + tubes inside the case.

That way Cpu cooling is a cooling zone by itself, inside the case, another zone.

Fans used:

2x Aerocool Dead Silence 1200rpm on top;

2x Noctua Redux 1500rpm pulling air.

The cooler is about 2cm high on the top to allow a good airflow and the case top grill´s are closed so no air enter the case.

That´s really all...


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I never get jealous, but holy **** I am as green as grass right now! How are you keeping it so cool? How are you cooling your VRM? What settings do you have in bios? Tell us more so we can learn from your rig and cpu setup.


I bought a new H110, but i couldnt manage to install it inside the case (as i knew already...but had to see it with my eyes).

So i mounted it outside the case, making a drill at the case back fan grill to pass the pump + tubes inside the case.

That way Cpu cooling is a cooling zone by itself, inside the case, another zone.

Fans used:

2x Aerocool Dead Silence 1200rpm on top;

2x Noctua Redux 1500rpm pulling air.

The cooler is about 2cm high on the top to allow a good airflow and the case top grill´s are closed so no air enter the case.

Other than that, the result´s are real am i am stunned, i used to have one Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 and the temps were no near this thing, plus, yesterday with one Corsair A70 i was getting 60º load on BF4 4.6mhz...

That´s really all...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> FX 8350 5022mhz 1.488v + UD7 + H110:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49º...


nice job!







added to the list now. normally I'd expect two screenshots, one showing it during the run and one after, but since your monitoring software shows the min speeds was still over 5ghz its all good. Feel free to add the club banner to your signature, although its not required lol...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I bought a new H110, but i couldnt manage to install it inside the case (as i knew already...but had to see it with my eyes).
> 
> So i mounted it outside the case, making a drill at the case back fan grill to pass the pump + tubes inside the case.
> 
> That way Cpu cooling is a cooling zone by itself, inside the case, another zone.
> 
> Fans used:
> 
> 2x Aerocool Dead Silence 1200rpm on top;
> 
> 2x Noctua Redux 1500rpm pulling air.
> 
> The cooler is about 2cm high on the top to allow a good airflow and the case top grill´s are closed so no air enter the case.
> 
> Other than that, the result´s are real am i am stunned, i used to have one Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 and the temps were no near this thing, plus, yesterday with one Corsair A70 i was getting 60º load on BF4 4.6mhz...
> 
> That´s really all...


What are your bios settings and what fans are you using to cool the VRM?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What are your bios settings and what fans are you using to cool the VRM?


For the MB vrm´s i am using 2x this Gelid´s:

http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=5&id=87

Bios settings are V-core 1.5v; cpu Pll; 1.525v; Nbcore + 0.025v.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Oh Benjiw here is the thread you want to read to get exacts for watercooling the asus sabertooth 990fx http://www.overclock.net/t/1468642/how-to-watercool-the-asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev2-0-vrms-and-nb I was thinking about doing it but never seen the point my temps are very acceptable as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's the one I always point people too who ask about waterblocks for the Kitty, in conjunction to you saying swap the cpu socket backplate for a metal one, the 990fx kitty comes with a metal one doesn't it? or atleast mines metal? I would use some thermal pad on it but because my case has mesh on one of my panels I can just fit 2 thin fans to cool the motherboard tray and cpu socket/rear VRM backplate.
> 
> My VRM do get pretty hot too so I guess the voltage to my CPU isn't as "clean"? Could I ask for advice on how to cool mine better before moving to water? I have 2 80mm fans blowing down onto the VRM and 2x 140mm fans intaking fresh air and blowing it towards the cpu, ram, nb and vrm? Thanks in advance!
Click to expand...

There are some saber kitties with metal and plastic backplates but all of the ones with the metal back plates have a thick plastic sheet between the backplate and the back of socket this almost stops heat from making it to the metal backplate ( plastic is a very poor heat conductor ) to disippate the socket heat putting a heat conducting thermal pad where that thick plastic sheet is drastically increases the heat transfer from socket / mobo around the CPU socket to the metal backplate lowering these temps drastically.

Here is a link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silicone-Pad-security-100mmx100mmx0-5mm-GPU-CPU-Cooling-Thermal-Conductive-SU-/201210030780?pt=US_Thermal_Compounds_Supplies&hash=item2ed90d6abc to such thermal pad 0.5mm ( it will compress some once things get tightened making it around same as spacer was ) it is a cheap one but is much better than solid plastic at heat transfer and is plenty thick to protect / isolate the backplate from mobo unless you are cranking the waterblock / heatsink down with vice grips.

The issue with putting fans there to blow air on this metal backplate if you have not done this mod is no air will reach over 70% of the socket area so in otherwards fans there without this mod are almost useless because the heat isn't making it to the metal backplate to start with because of the thick plastic sheet between it and socket / mobo and backplate but you need something here to keep the metal plate from shorting the mobo out hince the the heat transferring thermal pad.

I think I have one of these backplates I have not yet modded removing this plastic sheet I will try to get pics of it it is pretty thick about 5-8 sheets of paper thick or more of plastic film which is isolating heat from making it to the metal backplate.

I will tell you a cheat to make the thermal pad fit the backplate for cutting it out to size first after you remove the plastic spacer / shim uncover the side of the thermal pad with the thin film press that back plate against it laying flat on a desk / table. Then once it cuts its mounting holes all the way to thick clear protective side on all the mounting stubs evenly get a empty clean laminated cereal box and force the mounting stubs of back plate thru box to hold all four corners. Then apply the thermal pad you pressed the stubs thru till it met the thick clear side of the thermal pad onto the backplate. Then remove the thick clear protective layer of thermal pad then add the backplate with thermal pad back onto the cereal box and commence your trimming with a razor or exacto knife that is best method I have found.

Yes as the VRM's heat up theyre efficiency drops and well they feed dirtier power due to this so keep them cool they will become more efficient and give much cleaner power. This is just like a overloaded power supply they send dirty power when overloaded or overheated remove this issue they send much cleaner power out this is the reason I never run a power supply over 80% load and prefer the 70% load rule.

Now as far as VRM fan cooling blow air if can't do as I explained before with the duct system I showed and use blow air at an angle towards back of mobo from over the CPU socket blowing onto VRM's and feed those fans with fresh cool air not already heated up air that will drop VRM temps I found the VRM's / Drivers on back of board don't usually heat up much unless the front ones get hot.

Now PLZ don't mount fans on the VRM's directly they add vibration because the heatsinks on the VRM's directly contact the VRM DIE's no IHS between them like are on CPU's causing a rubbing effect overtime because of vibration the thermal pads they use can break down and can cause damage to the VRM's themself which is bad. PLZ remember only 2 screws hold the VRM heatsink down and attaches to back VRM Driver cooling plate not attached directly to mobo both sides are floating on thermal pad material heat rubbing and vibration meen eventual issues.

I will say using thermal pad on the back plate for CPU socket wont suffer this because it gets even wide pressure / contact foot print and pressure evenly from 4 corners unlike the VRM's heatsink which makes very long narrow contact with only 2 points of pressure with uneven contact pressure which is why it is a bad idea to mount a fan on the VRM heatsink directly.


----------



## rickcooperjr

This is around 0.02 of an inch thick ( about as thick as a photo ID ) of solid plastic this is what they put between the metal backplate and the CPU socket / motherboard a thermal pad replacing this allows much better heat transfer to the metal backplate from CPU socket / motherboard allowing this area to run much cooler.

Oh and the thing to the left of it is a small pocket knife backside of the blade to show reference as to how thick the plastic spacer / shim they use is.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Rick, I just noticed your steam window open in the background of that picture... feel free to add me as friend... same name as on here... actually anyone feel free to add me... lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Rick, I just noticed your steam window open in the background of that picture... feel free to add me as friend... same name as on here... actually anyone feel free to add me... lol


I added you I mainly have been doing alot of DayZ arma 2 mod recently was doing alot of DayZ standalone other than that haven't found many games to hold my interest as of late so you know.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Oh boy, this is a club I MUST be a part of... time to work towards it


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes you got a good chip but keep in mind a chip needing more voltage around 1.5v would be optimal to put under phase or LN2 because there is enough voltage leak if it was super cooled there could be massive amperage increase to allow for much higher clocks look at my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23297430 with the links on the info you read I added my experience and understanding to it.
> 
> I have a phase change unit here I built but don't like to use such cooling options they are not particularly suitable for my use the sweating is a constant issue even if you seal the socket and such so longterm it is not optimal for me so I use my crazy liquid cooling setup which I don't have to worry about sweating or anything hit power button and have fun no having to constantly check board or change rags that are absorbing sweat and so on phase is a headache that you constantly have to mess with as for LN2 no thank you that is outside of my comfort zone lol.


I myself and others on OCN, seal with dielectric grease in the socket, liquid electric tape on MB, then kneeded eraser and armaflex and run SS phase for our daily 24/7 rigs with no sweating... And I have some moist air here in Seattle this time of the year ... 2 hrs or 10hrs doesn't seem to matter. All mounted in a reverse atx case (oh yeah some paper towel between layers of eraser and armaflex as well) but to paper or cloth towels getting wet. -50c evap does not chill enough to get through that insulation


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes you got a good chip but keep in mind a chip needing more voltage around 1.5v would be optimal to put under phase or LN2 because there is enough voltage leak if it was super cooled there could be massive amperage increase to allow for much higher clocks look at my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23297430 with the links on the info you read I added my experience and understanding to it.
> 
> I have a phase change unit here I built but don't like to use such cooling options they are not particularly suitable for my use the sweating is a constant issue even if you seal the socket and such so longterm it is not optimal for me so I use my crazy liquid cooling setup which I don't have to worry about sweating or anything hit power button and have fun no having to constantly check board or change rags that are absorbing sweat and so on phase is a headache that you constantly have to mess with as for LN2 no thank you that is outside of my comfort zone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I myself and others on OCN, seal with dielectric grease in the socket, liquid electric tape on MB, then kneeded eraser and armaflex and run SS phase for our daily 24/7 rigs with no sweating... And I have some moist air here in Seattle this time of the year ... 2 hrs or 10hrs doesn't seem to matter. All mounted in a reverse atx case (oh yeah some paper towel between layers of eraser and armaflex as well) but to paper or cloth towels getting wet. -50c evap does not chill enough to get through that insulation
Click to expand...

I want to point out as for me it is not suitable for me all my stuff is actually still under warranty including my mobo which has another 2yrs of warranty on it and CPU has 1yr left ram is lifetime anything else is not to much of a biggie I have a bunch of spares of almost everything in my rig including CPU and mobo.

To be put simple phase just was not for me and well I have no interest in such exotic cooling nor a need for it my overkill liquid cooling system works just fine and runs dead silent and is super efficient my CPU puts out insane heat compared to most Intels and uses more power at 5ghz x8 but mysteriosly I have no need to resort to phase or LN2 to keep it in the safe for 24/7 running that is what puzzles me why Intel users would have to resort to this.

I say this because first thing a Intel person says is well the AMD FX CPU's overclocked draw so much more power and produce so much more heat yet mysteriously we don't have to resort to phase or LN2. This was not meant to be an insult more kind of a question and looking for as to why this is a issue given Intel CPU's can handle 100c yet AMD FX's run 62c-70c for redline limit yet the FX's draw more power and produce more heat than the Intels and also have more limitation on theyre max temp.

The jist of it is you would think that the AMD FX 8 core users would have to resort to these types of cooling ( Phase / LN2 ) not Intel users because Intels have a much higher thermal limit on heat than AMD FX's and draw less power and produce less heat than the AMD FX's when overclocked.

PLZ guys I want to see more Intels making it into this club I know they can do it I do not hate Intel I actually own several Intel machines and such and most are overclocked granted not to far. I have no bias really but each side has theyre plus's and minus's I truly like bang for buck and prefer doing things within a set budget and often choose AMD for this . I have a family now and well my play budget is not as high as it used to be so I don't get to run $1000 processors and $400 motherboards and such anymore.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes you got a good chip but keep in mind a chip needing more voltage around 1.5v would be optimal to put under phase or LN2 because there is enough voltage leak if it was super cooled there could be massive amperage increase to allow for much higher clocks look at my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23297430 with the links on the info you read I added my experience and understanding to it.
> 
> I have a phase change unit here I built but don't like to use such cooling options they are not particularly suitable for my use the sweating is a constant issue even if you seal the socket and such so longterm it is not optimal for me so I use my crazy liquid cooling setup which I don't have to worry about sweating or anything hit power button and have fun no having to constantly check board or change rags that are absorbing sweat and so on phase is a headache that you constantly have to mess with as for LN2 no thank you that is outside of my comfort zone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I myself and others on OCN, seal with dielectric grease in the socket, liquid electric tape on MB, then kneeded eraser and armaflex and run SS phase for our daily 24/7 rigs with no sweating... And I have some moist air here in Seattle this time of the year ... 2 hrs or 10hrs doesn't seem to matter. All mounted in a reverse atx case (oh yeah some paper towel between layers of eraser and armaflex as well) but to paper or cloth towels getting wet. -50c evap does not chill enough to get through that insulation
Click to expand...

I really want to see someone try cosmoline as a insulator on a MB. Not for the socket, but as a moisture barrier around the rest of the PCB.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes you got a good chip but keep in mind a chip needing more voltage around 1.5v would be optimal to put under phase or LN2 because there is enough voltage leak if it was super cooled there could be massive amperage increase to allow for much higher clocks look at my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23297430 with the links on the info you read I added my experience and understanding to it.
> 
> I have a phase change unit here I built but don't like to use such cooling options they are not particularly suitable for my use the sweating is a constant issue even if you seal the socket and such so longterm it is not optimal for me so I use my crazy liquid cooling setup which I don't have to worry about sweating or anything hit power button and have fun no having to constantly check board or change rags that are absorbing sweat and so on phase is a headache that you constantly have to mess with as for LN2 no thank you that is outside of my comfort zone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I myself and others on OCN, seal with dielectric grease in the socket, liquid electric tape on MB, then kneeded eraser and armaflex and run SS phase for our daily 24/7 rigs with no sweating... And I have some moist air here in Seattle this time of the year ... 2 hrs or 10hrs doesn't seem to matter. All mounted in a reverse atx case (oh yeah some paper towel between layers of eraser and armaflex as well) but to paper or cloth towels getting wet. -50c evap does not chill enough to get through that insulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really want to see someone try cosmoline as a insulator on a MB. Not for the socket, but as a moisture barrier around the rest of the PCB.
Click to expand...

That stuff ( cosmoline ) is a real nasty carcinogenic it causes cancer I don't advise using it add the chance to vaporize it or make it turn gaseous that is really bad alot of areas it is illegal to use and can't get it because of legal reasons.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I really want to see someone try cosmoline as a insulator on a MB. Not for the socket, but as a moisture barrier around the rest of the PCB.
> 
> 
> 
> That stuff is a real nasty carcinogenic it causes cancer I don't advise using it add the chance to vaporize it or make it turn gaseous that is really bad alot of areas it is illegal to use and can't get it because of legal reasons.
Click to expand...

I dont know where you heard that, but that is a bucket of misinformation There was a solvent used to *remove* coswoline that was a known carcinogen, but the stuff itself is essentially paraffin wax with very little mixed in. The MSDS is pretty mild outside of prolonged exposure of application vapors, but that is from the propellant (same as a spray paint).


----------



## Benjiw

Ah this thread is starting to take off now a little with more people contributing information, LOVE IT!







Keep it coming!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I really want to see someone try cosmoline as a insulator on a MB. Not for the socket, but as a moisture barrier around the rest of the PCB.
> 
> 
> 
> That stuff is a real nasty carcinogenic it causes cancer I don't advise using it add the chance to vaporize it or make it turn gaseous that is really bad alot of areas it is illegal to use and can't get it because of legal reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know where you heard that, but that is a bucket of misinformation There was a solvent used to *remove* coswoline that was a known carcinogen, but the stuff itself is essentially paraffin wax with very little mixed in. The MSDS is pretty mild outside of prolonged exposure of application vapors, but that is from the propellant (same as a spray paint).
Click to expand...

here is a MSDS on it http://www.jmnspecialties.com/921-cosmoline-msds/file http://www.cosmolinedirect.com/msds-library/ I guess you are right I was always told it was dangerous even my old job had it and required face mask and all kinds of protective clothing to use it / apply it


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> here is a MSDS on it http://www.jmnspecialties.com/921-cosmoline-msds/file http://www.cosmolinedirect.com/msds-library/ I guess you are right I was always told it was dangerous even my old job had it and required face mask and all kinds of protective clothing to use it / apply it


Yeah, the application is the "dangerous part", but reads much like a rattle can of rustoleum. I was in charge of managing MSDS and providing safety equipment for the maintenance department at Georgia Southern University. Crappy job with not allot pay, dealing with a hodge podge of chemicals and no budget to do it right.

That one you linked has a remarkably low flash point. There are mixtures that will take more abuse, although I cant recall which one.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Oh boy, this is a club I MUST be a part of... time to work towards it


We are here to help you if you need it, just ask... all the members here have experience in it and are glad to give advice as needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah this thread is starting to take off now a little with more people contributing information, LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it coming!


I'm glad as well... I was told that it wasn't likely a stability based thread would take off, but so far so good







just need more members lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

I am trying to get a few very distinguished overclockers to join this club and one is very famous and is up in the world record territory for overclocking but it is all about if he responds and chooses to be included.


----------



## cdoublejj

any one with Intel chip under phase cooling or a chiller yet?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> any one with Intel chip under phase cooling or a chiller yet?


So far we only have 2 Intels to make it into the club so far we are hoping for others to join the cooling method doesn't matter just the other requirements need to be met which in my eyes are not that bad of requirements if someone is pushing a chip hard enough to require such cooling and can pass the IBT AVX requirement and such it is all good.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes you got a good chip but keep in mind a chip needing more voltage around 1.5v would be optimal to put under phase or LN2 because there is enough voltage leak if it was super cooled there could be massive amperage increase to allow for much higher clocks look at my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23297430 with the links on the info you read I added my experience and understanding to it.
> 
> I have a phase change unit here I built but don't like to use such cooling options they are not particularly suitable for my use the sweating is a constant issue even if you seal the socket and such so longterm it is not optimal for me so I use my crazy liquid cooling setup which I don't have to worry about sweating or anything hit power button and have fun no having to constantly check board or change rags that are absorbing sweat and so on phase is a headache that you constantly have to mess with as for LN2 no thank you that is outside of my comfort zone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I myself and others on OCN, seal with dielectric grease in the socket, liquid electric tape on MB, then kneeded eraser and armaflex and run SS phase for our daily 24/7 rigs with no sweating... And I have some moist air here in Seattle this time of the year ... 2 hrs or 10hrs doesn't seem to matter. All mounted in a reverse atx case (oh yeah some paper towel between layers of eraser and armaflex as well) but to paper or cloth towels getting wet. -50c evap does not chill enough to get through that insulation
Click to expand...

Well apparently your method isn't as safe as you say it is http://www.overclock.net/t/1526237/the-downside-of-using-a-phase-change-and-or-extreme-cooling#post_23183983 this guy followed almost exactly what you just described.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Well apparently your method isn't as safe as you say it is http://www.overclock.net/t/1526237/the-downside-of-using-a-phase-change-and-or-extreme-cooling#post_23183983 this guy followed almost exactly what you just described.


No he didn't, we figured out his problem in later pages, he didn't use enough diaelectric grease. He wasn't liberal enough and ended up being to conservative in use. Also air bubbles under the chip, in the socket.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Well apparently your method isn't as safe as you say it is http://www.overclock.net/t/1526237/the-downside-of-using-a-phase-change-and-or-extreme-cooling#post_23183983 this guy followed almost exactly what you just described.
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, we figured out his problem in later pages, he didn't use enough diaelectric grease. He wasn't liberal enough and ended up being to conservative in use. Also air bubbles under the chip, in the socket.
Click to expand...

OK kool well I was checking into it and seeing what I was in for if I did setup a rig to flat out torture the snot out of I already have phase change setup I built a while back out of a 15K-20K BTU 220v window AC unit ( OLD R12 unit converted over to RS24 / R426A ) that thing flat out turns the top of mobo around the socket to ice it runs a bit to cold not sure exact temps but it gets stupid cold.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> OK kool well I was checking into it and seeing what I was in for if I did setup a rig to flat out torture the snot out of I already have phase change setup I built a while back out of a 15K-20K BTU 220v window AC unit that thing flat out turns the top of mobo around the socket to ice it runs a bit to cold not sure exact temps but it gets stupid cold.


i may be over thinking but, if there is as even better way to apply the grease (never spread it) be sides ling strings, like maybe several thick dots or blobs or strings. basically you want it spread like the dot methods in this video,






Basically just displacing all the air. Almost makes want to research what it would take to make a vacuum cabinet big enough to house the mobo while the grease is applied inside.














probably not doable. but, if we knew 100% or 99.9% of all the air in the socket is removed you'd REALLY be good to go.


----------



## AKA1

Is their anyway we could get a guide for 5ghz amd/intel cpus. Most overclock guides say dont go above 1.3v for haswell. Well Ive pushed 1.45v @ 5ghz but crashes under load. I dont know what setting I should change going that high. Ive changed input voltage,cache and all that stuff. Would love to run 24/7 5ghz with h/t off or on


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKA1*
> 
> Is their anyway we could get a guide for 5ghz amd/intel cpus. Most overclock guides say dont go above 1.3v for haswell. Well Ive pushed 1.45v @ 5ghz but crashes under load. I dont know what setting I should change going that high. Ive changed input voltage,cache and all that stuff. Would love to run 24/7 5ghz with h/t off or on


I doubt it 5ghz over clocking is bit extreme specialized, you either have a really good chip or really good cooling that allows you step your voltage bounds a little bit further. and standard "SAFE" voltages sort of go out the window.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> OK kool well I was checking into it and seeing what I was in for if I did setup a rig to flat out torture the snot out of I already have phase change setup I built a while back out of a 15K-20K BTU 220v window AC unit that thing flat out turns the top of mobo around the socket to ice it runs a bit to cold not sure exact temps but it gets stupid cold.
> 
> 
> 
> i may be over thinking but, if there is as even better way to apply the grease (never spread it) be sides ling strings, like maybe several thick dots or blobs or strings. basically you want it spread like the dot methods in this video,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically just displacing all the air. Almost makes want to research what it would take to make a vacuum cabinet big enough to house the mobo while the grease is applied inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably not doable. but, if we knew 100% or 99.9% of all the air in the socket is removed you'd REALLY be good to go.
Click to expand...

That application is to CPU IHS not the socket itself or am I misunderstanding something lasttime I messed with such I filled the socket itself with dieelectric grease and then used flex seal spray all around the CPU socket with CPU in it with CPU top being protected then I built a silicone ridge all around the socket to catch moisture was this method wrong I didn't have issues but it was ugly as hell which was fine.

That was a while back on a POS setup I was bored and decided to try phase atleast once in my life. Simply I wanted to have the experience and well that experience wasn't any fun and was really a headache that ended up with alot of failure aka the CPU didn't like it to much lol


----------



## AKA1

I am delidded. When I run 1.45v and 4.9ghz with HT off the temps stay around 75c on adia64. So cooling is not really a problem. I think I would be happy with 4.9ghz also. Is their any kind of guide for high clock/voltage overclocks? Im just looking for some ranges, max limits of haswell and how long it will last at what voltage/settings. I dont want to kill my chip, but last another year or two. IF it breaks, reason to upgrade!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKA1*
> 
> Is their anyway we could get a guide for 5ghz amd/intel cpus. Most overclock guides say dont go above 1.3v for haswell. Well Ive pushed 1.45v @ 5ghz but crashes under load. I dont know what setting I should change going that high. Ive changed input voltage,cache and all that stuff. Would love to run 24/7 5ghz with h/t off or on


The AMD side has pretty much already been laid out to be read but the Intel side we are waiting on further members to join or become members of the club to prove such knowledge AKA ones that make it thru the required requirements to enter club.

I myself have a haswell I7 4790k here I use for rendering videos overclocked to 4.5ghz and that was farthest it would go and it is delidded most haswells have to be I never could get it above this no matter how hard I tried it never would be stable enough the thing would run fine for days then hickup and BSOD or lockup so I had to settle at 4.5ghz.

Haswell is known for theyre very poor silicon lottery which is actually worse than IB was which is saying something so if you got a gem overclocking haswell you had some damn good luck most didn't get ones to overclock more than a few 100mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKA1*
> 
> I am delidded. When I run 1.45v and 4.9ghz with HT off the temps stay around 75c on adia64. So cooling is not really a problem. I think I would be happy with 4.9ghz also. Is their any kind of guide for high clock/voltage overclocks? Im just looking for some ranges, max limits of haswell and how long it will last at what voltage/settings. I dont want to kill my chip, but last another year or two. IF it breaks, reason to upgrade!


as for theyre expected lifespan overclocked this is unknown haswell is a odd beast with the VRM's built onto the CPU die / chip so who knows it is pretty much anyones guess according to info I found a while back.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKA1*
> 
> I am delidded. When I run 1.45v and 4.9ghz with HT off the temps stay around 75c on adia64. So cooling is not really a problem. I think I would be happy with 4.9ghz also. Is their any kind of guide for high clock/voltage overclocks? Im just looking for some ranges, max limits of haswell and how long it will last at what voltage/settings. I dont want to kill my chip, but last another year or two. IF it breaks, reason to upgrade!


I am not sure that 5.0/24/7is worth loosing H/T.

Haswell is hard to tame at higher clocks. I wish you good luck in your venture, I have a Haswell Pentium that I could not stabilize past 48x, and that is but a fraction of your die.


----------



## Orthello

Hey guys, let me know if i need more to join .. think i have done it right. Running a 24/7 chilled liquid rig for over 15 months now.

Heres the build thread :
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=24

Yeah HT is off on this 4820k @ 5.0 (on a asus rive) but i could enable it and it would just drop the gflops and this is how i run it 24/7 anyhow . I notice most games due to low cpu loading drop the cpu to 4.625 ghz (speedstep enabled) anyway so it seems most games struggle to max the cpu anyhow , so because of this HT would be of little use to my setup in that its mainly used for fast gaming. Running 1440p 100-120 HZ 3d vision - so i'm well GPU bound lol.

Wasn't an exclusive run .. ie didn't shut down steam or anything as its downloading (steam sale lol). Gflops vary a bit but you get the idea.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I want to point out as for me it is not suitable for me all my stuff is actually still under warranty including my mobo which has another 2yrs of warranty on it and CPU has 1yr left ram is lifetime anything else is not to much of a biggie I have a bunch of spares of almost everything in my rig including CPU and mobo.
> 
> To be put simple phase just was not for me and well I have no interest in such exotic cooling nor a need for it my overkill liquid cooling system works just fine and runs dead silent and is super efficient my CPU puts out insane heat compared to most Intels and uses more power at 5ghz x8 but mysteriosly I have no need to resort to phase or LN2 to keep it in the safe for 24/7 running that is what puzzles me why Intel users would have to resort to this.
> 
> I say this because first thing a Intel person says is well the AMD FX CPU's overclocked draw so much more power and produce so much more heat yet mysteriously we don't have to resort to phase or LN2. This was not meant to be an insult more kind of a question and looking for as to why this is a issue given Intel CPU's can handle 100c yet AMD FX's run 62c-70c for redline limit yet the FX's draw more power and produce more heat than the Intels and also have more limitation on theyre max temp.
> 
> The jist of it is you would think that the AMD FX 8 core users would have to resort to these types of cooling ( Phase / LN2 ) not Intel users because Intels have a much higher thermal limit on heat than AMD FX's and draw less power and produce less heat than the AMD FX's when overclocked.
> 
> PLZ guys I want to see more Intels making it into this club I know they can do it I do not hate Intel I actually own several Intel machines and such and most are overclocked granted not to far. I have no bias really but each side has theyre plus's and minus's I truly like bang for buck and prefer doing things within a set budget and often choose AMD for this . I have a family now and well my play budget is not as high as it used to be so I don't get to run $1000 processors and $400 motherboards and such anymore.


you mentioned not suitble due to sweating problems and I wanted people to know that is because of not insulating ... there for it is a problem one chooses to have.

As for not fitting with your uses well SURE depending on electricity costs, noise needs, the SS units wattage capacity etc some might find it perfect or totally wrong, I was not implying you should find it useful ....

As for intel cpu's well you have no need to say why you buy what you buy in a reply to my post ... AS for the use of phase on intel chips , thermal max limits are not the concern directly .... take Ivy for example as the temp decreases its ability to overclock goes up so every 10c you can bring it down is a GOOD thing, not as much for sandy thus I could do 5ghz all day on Sandy E quad and hex cores on plain water.... my 4930k well would likely crap out at 4.4ghz or so on water and SS gets me another .6 .... on top of that I am pushing voltage which would be very BAD for this chip on water ... I push 1.45v give or take and would be limited to about 1.35v on water if I wanted to be safe .... it has little to do with the MAX temp but what that temp means for damage from voltage/current as well as overclockability in general.

not an intel thing as it really did not apply as much for Sandy or Sandy E but Ivy does and haswell I am honestly not sure ....


----------



## Avidean

The IBT test won't work on my system?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> The IBT test won't work on my system?[


Delete the whole folder, re download from different source, right click--->run as admin.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I want to point out as for me it is not suitable for me all my stuff is actually still under warranty including my mobo which has another 2yrs of warranty on it and CPU has 1yr left ram is lifetime anything else is not to much of a biggie I have a bunch of spares of almost everything in my rig including CPU and mobo.
> 
> To be put simple phase just was not for me and well I have no interest in such exotic cooling nor a need for it my overkill liquid cooling system works just fine and runs dead silent and is super efficient my CPU puts out insane heat compared to most Intels and uses more power at 5ghz x8 but mysteriosly I have no need to resort to phase or LN2 to keep it in the safe for 24/7 running that is what puzzles me why Intel users would have to resort to this.
> 
> I say this because first thing a Intel person says is well the AMD FX CPU's overclocked draw so much more power and produce so much more heat yet mysteriously we don't have to resort to phase or LN2. This was not meant to be an insult more kind of a question and looking for as to why this is a issue given Intel CPU's can handle 100c yet AMD FX's run 62c-70c for redline limit yet the FX's draw more power and produce more heat than the Intels and also have more limitation on theyre max temp.
> 
> The jist of it is you would think that the AMD FX 8 core users would have to resort to these types of cooling ( Phase / LN2 ) not Intel users because Intels have a much higher thermal limit on heat than AMD FX's and draw less power and produce less heat than the AMD FX's when overclocked.
> 
> PLZ guys I want to see more Intels making it into this club I know they can do it I do not hate Intel I actually own several Intel machines and such and most are overclocked granted not to far. I have no bias really but each side has theyre plus's and minus's I truly like bang for buck and prefer doing things within a set budget and often choose AMD for this . I have a family now and well my play budget is not as high as it used to be so I don't get to run $1000 processors and $400 motherboards and such anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> you mentioned not suitble due to sweating problems and I wanted people to know that is because of not insulating ... there for it is a problem one chooses to have.
> 
> As for not fitting with your uses well SURE depending on electricity costs, noise needs, the SS units wattage capacity etc some might find it perfect or totally wrong, I was not implying you should find it useful ....
> 
> As for intel cpu's well you have no need to say why you buy what you buy in a reply to my post ... AS for the use of phase on intel chips , thermal max limits are not the concern directly .... take Ivy for example as the temp decreases its ability to overclock goes up so every 10c you can bring it down is a GOOD thing, not as much for sandy thus I could do 5ghz all day on Sandy E quad and hex cores on plain water.... my 4930k well would likely crap out at 4.4ghz or so on water and SS gets me another .6 .... on top of that I am pushing voltage which would be very BAD for this chip on water ... I push 1.45v give or take and would be limited to about 1.35v on water if I wanted to be safe .... it has little to do with the MAX temp but what that temp means for damage from voltage/current as well as overclockability in general.
> 
> not an intel thing as it really did not apply as much for Sandy or Sandy E but Ivy does and haswell I am honestly not sure ....
Click to expand...

Yeah the same thing the cooler can get the AMD FX vishera / zambezi chips the less voltage they take and at higher than 60c the voltage bleed issue becomes a very big issue. So keeping them around 50c or below the voltage bleed issue isn't to bad but above this it becomes very hard to manage.

I can manage it with my custom liquid cooling if have questions about my cooling setup look at my past posts in this thread. I run 5ghz x8 24/7 at 1.53v or so and never go over 52c under 100% load on IBT AVX with ambients around 23c-25c. I often have my 17 month old daughter back here with me on my lap or in her playpen ( I don't let her free roam around back here for obvious reasons ) and I don't want her to be cold even though I like 18c or 65f for my comfortable ambient temps.

So my cooling is more than adequate if need temps even lower I can open the sliding glass door beside me it is winter here and near freezing outside or lower my ambient temps VIA my seperate climate control for my computer room.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Yeah the same thing the cooler can get the AMD FX vishera / zambezi chips the less voltage they take and at higher than 60c the voltage bleed issue becomes a very big issue. So keeping them around 50c or below the voltage bleed issue isn't to bad but above this it becomes very hard to manage.
> 
> I can manage it with my custom liquid cooling if have questions about my cooling setup look at my past posts in this thread. I run 5ghz x8 24/7 at 1.53v or so and never go over 52c under 100% load on IBT AVX with ambients around 23c-25c. I often have my 17 month old daughter back here with me on my lap or in her playpen ( I don't let her free roam around back here for obvious reasons ) and I don't want her to be cold even though I like 18c or 65f for my comfortable ambient temps.
> 
> So my cooling is more than adequate if need temps even lower I can open the sliding glass door beside me it is winter here and near freezing outside or lower my ambient temps VIA my seperate climate control for my computer room.


Haha yea but you have a massive car radiator! That's kinda cheating







I have contemplated of making a little rad box after you taught me about the cooler the chips the more stable and less voltage needed before hitting the volt leakage loop, seriously, I wish someone would of told me this sooner because now I get it, people did say looking back on it to reduce my temps but never really went into detail as to why and as a complete noob I sat there like, naaaah it's fiiiiiiine it's only a few degrees hotter! but given that I CAN hit 5ghz with kinda low temps and voltages sometimes but after repeated tests I really struggle to tame it and then sometimes wonder why my results are failing me. Honestly mate, you blew my mind!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> The IBT test won't work on my system?


you don't have to delete the folder... just right click the ibt exe file, click compatibility, set to windows seven compatibility and run as admin... will work fine then... I'm am assuming you are trying to run it in windows 8.1...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey guys, let me know if i need more to join .. think i have done it right. Running a 24/7 chilled liquid rig for over 15 months now.
> 
> Heres the build thread :
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=24
> 
> Yeah HT is off on this 4820k @ 5.0 (on a asus rive) but i could enable it and it would just drop the gflops and this is how i run it 24/7 anyhow . I notice most games due to low cpu loading drop the cpu to 4.625 ghz (speedstep enabled) anyway so it seems most games struggle to max the cpu anyhow , so because of this HT would be of little use to my setup in that its mainly used for fast gaming. Running 1440p 100-120 HZ 3d vision - so i'm well GPU bound lol.
> 
> Wasn't an exclusive run .. ie didn't shut down steam or anything as its downloading (steam sale lol). Gflops vary a bit but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added







good to have another Intel build in the list... I didn't think I'd get that many in here...not that it matters, but I didn't see in there what mainboard you are using... didn't have time to do more than scan though... Christmas stuff driving me mad at the moment... if you want it added just leave a note on here and I will add it later.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to have another Intel build in the list... I didn't think I'd get that many in here...not that it matters, but I didn't see in there what mainboard you are using... didn't have time to do more than scan though... Christmas stuff driving me mad at the moment... if you want it added just leave a note on here and I will add it later.


The mainboard is an Asus RIVE. Thanks for adding me and have a good xmas


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> The mainboard is an Asus RIVE. Thanks for adding me and have a good xmas


Chilled liquid? How do you do that?


----------



## Avidean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> you don't have to delete the folder... just right click the ibt exe file, click compatibility, set to windows seven compatibility and run as admin... will work fine then... I'm am assuming you are trying to run it in windows 8.1...


No, that's not it. I am on Windows 7 Ultimate and I am Running it as administrator. I get that error immediately.
No problems with OCCT Linpac with AVX enabled so I know I am very close to stable.
I even deleted it and redownloaded it from a different link. Same error. Any other ideas?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Chilled liquid? How do you do that?


See here : Post 259 has some pics which will give you an idea. The link below is the build thread , right from when it was just a crazy idea.
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=13

See Post 300 : 3D Mark 2011 Extreme World Record (at the time).
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=15

Been running now for about 15 months and its my daily driver


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> No, that's not it. I am on Windows 7 Ultimate and I am Running it as administrator. I get that error immediately.
> No problems with OCCT Linpac with AVX enabled so I know I am very close to stable.
> I even deleted it and redownloaded it from a different link. Same error. Any other ideas?


Legal version or nah? Check to see if your temp folder is locked down, failing that give me more screenshots of where your IBT AVX is located please.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> See here : Post 259 has some pics which will give you an idea. The link below is the build thread , right from when it was just a crazy idea.
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=13
> 
> See Post 300 : 3D Mark 2011 Extreme World Record (at the time).
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=15
> 
> Been running now for about 15 months and its my daily driver


Sweet thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That application is to CPU IHS not the socket itself or am I misunderstanding something lasttime I messed with such I filled the socket itself with dieelectric grease and then used flex seal spray all around the CPU socket with CPU in it with CPU top being protected then I built a silicone ridge all around the socket to catch moisture was this method wrong I didn't have issues but it was ugly as hell which was fine.
> 
> That was a while back on a POS setup I was bored and decided to try phase atleast once in my life. Simply I wanted to have the experience and well that experience wasn't any fun and was really a headache that ended up with alot of failure aka the CPU didn't like it to much lol


in the thread when we found the issue the other guy who has experience in this stuff showed a picture of him filling the socket up with grease. then sealing that up. good point under the IHS need to be displaced with grease too.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> The mainboard is an Asus RIVE. Thanks for adding me and have a good xmas
> 
> 
> 
> Chilled liquid? How do you do that?
Click to expand...

I did it for a while and well it was also a issue I don't like the sweating it causes to get benefit I used a aquarium chiller like this http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponic-Chiller-Refrigeration-250-1200-110-120/dp/B000TMC2CI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419212653&sr=8-1&keywords=1%2F2+aquarium+chiller inline of my coolant flow going into PC from my current cooling system it worked well but i had issues with sweating if I had set more than 5c-8c difference from ambient.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I did it for a while and well it was also a issue I don't like the sweating it causes to get benefit I used a aquarium chiller like this http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponic-Chiller-Refrigeration-250-1200-110-120/dp/B000TMC2CI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419212653&sr=8-1&keywords=1%2F2+aquarium+chiller inline of my coolant flow going into PC from my current cooling system it worked well but i had issues with sweating if I had set more than 5c-8c difference from ambient.


Hi Rick

I don't get any sweating (condensation) issues as i use a chillbox. If i was not using a chillbox i would not bother chilling the liquid .. the insulation you have to do to ensure 100% longterm running is hard to get right and its very difficult to change hardware afterwards (without a chillbox). I got sick of doing this sort of insulation so i built the chillbox and havn't looked back.

The chillbox is insulated and air tight , everything is inside that eg mobo / GPUs etc. The first component for the liquid is a radiator which chills the air down into the -20 to -30c range. There is no 5-8c difference you are talking about as the air is as cold as the water blocks and gpu blocks and hence no condensation.

See the link below, look at post 166 , picture # 8. There is no ice or condensation there at nearly -18c (and it gets colder than this too). Notice the humdity sensor reads -- (its below its minimum reading and displays --) so humidity is extremely low in chillbox whilst running. It takes about 2 mins from bootup to take humidity from 60 % to -- inside the chamber.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=9


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> No, that's not it. I am on Windows 7 Ultimate and I am Running it as administrator. I get that error immediately.
> No problems with OCCT Linpac with AVX enabled so I know I am very close to stable.
> I even deleted it and redownloaded it from a different link. Same error. Any other ideas?


wierd... first I've heard of that error... in the ibt folder, make sure all the files are present... I can't help but to wonder if maybe one is missing... like the linData folder or a file in it or maybe are marked read only or something... no idea really, just something to check. I do know that the ibt exe and the lindata folder have to be in the same root folder together or you get issues. sorry I can't be more help


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> you don't have to delete the folder... just right click the ibt exe file, click compatibility, set to windows seven compatibility and run as admin... will work fine then... I'm am assuming you are trying to run it in windows 8.1...
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not it. I am on Windows 7 Ultimate and I am Running it as administrator. I get that error immediately.
> No problems with OCCT Linpac with AVX enabled so I know I am very close to stable.
> I even deleted it and redownloaded it from a different link. Same error. Any other ideas?
Click to expand...

Try running it in compatability mode some software is buggy with specific hardware another thing to try is see if maybe your antivirus is blocking part of the program from running I have had this issue before also it is caused from some antiviruses taking this kind of action as malicious when it uses to many resources norton 360 for instance and many others also do this.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Try running it in compatability mode some software is buggy with specific hardware another thing to try is see if maybe your antivirus is blocking part of the program from running I have had this issue before also it is caused from some antiviruses taking this kind of action as malicious when it uses to many resources norton 360 for instance and many others also do this.


If I may interject, you should close down all programs and then using task manager close all the unnesicarry processes running on your machine. This will stop other programs interfering with your IBT AVX.


----------



## Avidean

Thanks for the suggestions. I have discovered that the download link in the 1st post in the thread appears to be the culprit. I downloaded it from here instead and it works fine:
http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4965-intelburntest.html

However, I crashed on the third pass!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I have discovered that the download link in the 1st post in the thread appears to be the culprit. I downloaded it from here instead and it works fine:
> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4965-intelburntest.html
> 
> However, I crashed on the third pass!


Ah well done! Glad it was that simple in the end for you but unlucky on the 3rd pass failure, I'm not up on my intel overclocking as of yet so I'm not qualified to help you, do intel have Load Line Calibration? Try upping that to see if it helps? Keep a close eye on your voltage.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> The IBT test won't work on my system?[
> 
> 
> 
> Delete the whole folder, _*re download from different source*_, right click--->run as admin.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I have discovered that the download link in the 1st post in the thread appears to be the culprit. I downloaded it from here instead and it works fine:
> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4965-intelburntest.html
> 
> However, I crashed on the third pass!


----------



## Avidean

I am sure that I will get it stable soon. Its very close. I just need the weather to get a little colder.
I like to keep the CPU below 70C under AVX load but I need an ambient temp of zero or below
for that at 1.54v. It will be mild for the next few days but A stretch of goods sub zero days are coming
next week


----------



## Avidean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Delete the whole folder, re download from different source, right click--->run as admin.


Thanks you of course!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

one thing I will point out... if your gflops are lower than normal, then it isn't the avx edition... not sure if that link you posted actually gives the avx edition or not.. .just mentioning it... the avx edition is much harder on newer cpu's, but then at the moment I can't recall what cpu you are testing, if you were using the avx edition in the OP on a non avx cpu it would crash I think.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> one thing I will point out... if your gflops are lower than normal, then it isn't the avx edition... not sure if that link you posted actually gives the avx edition or not.. .just mentioning it... the avx edition is much harder on newer cpu's, but then at the moment I can't recall what cpu you are testing, if you were using the avx edition in the OP on a non avx cpu it would crash I think.


In his rig builder he is using a 4770k so if he isn't using a AVX he should be.


----------



## Avidean

Both the one that I downloaded from the 1st post in the thread and the one I downloaded from the link I posted above are version 2.54 and the GUI's are identical so I believe they are the same. Otherwise why would they have the same version number? The one from download on the 1st post doesn't work but the one from the link I posted does! Anyway, I will try to get ten successful passes at 5ghz and post the required images.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> Both the one that I downloaded from the 1st post in the thread and the one I downloaded from the link I posted above are version 2.54 and the GUI's are identical so I believe they are the same. Otherwise why would they have the same version number? The one from download on the 1st post doesn't work but the one from the link I posted does! Anyway, I will try to get ten successful passes at 5ghz and post the required images.


Good luck! Rooting for some more intel in here.


----------



## Said Nobody

Is 5Ghz hard to hit? Its 2014. Got my 4770K 5ghz (it does get hot at times but need better fans).


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Said Nobody*
> 
> Is 5Ghz hard to hit? Its 2014. Got my 4770K 5ghz (it does get hot at times but need better fans).


The question is is it stable enough to make it into this club by passing the clubs requirements that is the question it is kind of difficult to get AMD or Intel stable at these clocks on IBT AVX don't let people fool you by saying it is easy on AMD it is not and AMD chips put out much more heat and have a much higher wattage draw with a lower temperature overhead when we go for these OC's on AMD's.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Said Nobody*
> 
> Is 5Ghz hard to hit? Its 2014. Got my 4770K 5ghz (it does get hot at times but need better fans).


Fire up IBT AVX and join us!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Said Nobody*
> 
> Is 5Ghz hard to hit? Its 2014. Got my 4770K 5ghz (it does get hot at times but need better fans).


Rick's right, its very hard... unless you get lucky... even the 9590, amd's top binned chip with 5ghz turbo speeds, has a hard time hitting 5ghz on all 8 cores stable... although, I got lucky... real lucky... I still needed a custom loop cooler to run 5ghz within the thermal limits.


----------



## Said Nobody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> The question is is it stable enough to make it into this club by passing the clubs requirements that is the question it is kind of difficult to get AMD or Intel stable at these clocks on IBT AVX don't let people fool you by saying it is easy on AMD it is not and AMD chips put out much more heat and have a much higher wattage draw with a lower temperature overhead when we go for these OC's on AMD's.


Thats true. I still have an 8350 around which is pretty good and the only issue was getting to 5.2ghz at 1.62v that was due to head issues. It has a pre-build h100i (its crap(changed the stock fans with NZXT for better temps and less noise).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Fire up IBT AVX and join us!


Will do







Havent use IBT but it would be nice to try it out. I used to use prime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Rick's right, its very hard... unless you get lucky... even the 9590, amd's top binned chip with 5ghz turbo speeds, has a hard time hitting 5ghz on all 8 cores stable... although, I got lucky... real lucky... I still needed a custom loop cooler to run 5ghz within the thermal limits.


Thats true. Its been so long and I get a bit cocky at time. Never got to use a 9590







It all depends on the chip aswell. I guess I was that lucky one.

I'm going to post 5.0ghz on a 8350 and see how stable it gets (its been a year). How long do I have to run IBT to join you guys? Also I know its stable for daily use and gaming lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Said Nobody*
> 
> Thats true. I still have an 8350 around which is pretty good and the only issue was getting to 5.2ghz at 1.62v that was due to head issues. It has a pre-build h100i (its crap(changed the stock fans with NZXT for better temps and less noise).
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent use IBT but it would be nice to try it out. I used to use prime.
> Thats true. Its been so long and I get a bit cocky at time. Never got to use a 9590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on the chip aswell. I guess I was that lucky one.
> 
> I'm going to post 5.0ghz on a 8350 and see how stable it gets (its been a year). How long do I have to run IBT to join you guys? Also I know its stable for daily use and gaming lol


Run standard for 10 passes and take one screenshot while testing and another when it has finished. You should keep your temps down to about 62c but the max temp for these is 72c.


----------



## Avidean

So the screen shoots must show CPU temps no higher than 72C after 10 passes to qualify?
Haswell monitor is acceptable right?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> So the screen shoots must show CPU temps no higher than 72C after 10 passes to qualify?
> Haswell monitor is acceptable right?


Intel craps out at 105, amd at 72


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> So the screen shoots must show CPU temps no higher than 72C after 10 passes to qualify?
> Haswell monitor is acceptable right?


No sorry I forgot you are on the blue team, 105 is your max temp I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## Avidean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No sorry I forgot you are on the blue team, 105 is your max temp I apologize for the confusion.


No problem. Although there is now way I would allow my CPU to get anywhere near 105C. I have my pointer on the stop button once it goes over 70
and pull the trigger before it hits 75C. LOL!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No sorry I forgot you are on the blue team, 105 is your max temp I apologize for the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. Although there is now way I would allow my CPU to get anywhere near 105C. I have my pointer on the stop button once it goes over 70
> and pull the trigger before it hits 75C. LOL!
Click to expand...

Count yourself lucky you got that option us AMD FX users which run higher voltage / wattage / heat have to deal with a top redline of 62c-72c max for our safe and our FX cpu's start exibiting the voltage bleed issue around 55c and above and once it hits 60c or so it really becomes a force to be reckoned with and our CPU's heat will climb to that point fairly easy because there isn't much between that and ambients unlike you Intel overclockers you can hit the stop button around 90c-105c us AMD FX users don't have that luxury things get dicey for us around 60c and above for some of us FX users it starts getting dicey before 60c.

The AMD FX CPU's are much more sensitive to heat and once heat starts climbing we get a massive voltage leak barrier which is very hard to overcome and tame.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

mine gets dicey when temps pass 58C on the cores... if it hits that... all bets are off... but for me that don't happen till about 1.53v or so which nets me 5.1 stable under full load...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> mine gets dicey when temps pass 58C on the cores... if it hits that... all bets are off... but for me that don't happen till about 1.53v or so which nets me 5.1 stable under full load...


That is exactly what I am trying to point out it is a major issue for us AMD FX guys and you got a very golden chip others have much more trouble fighting the temps / volts barrier caused for the voltage bleed around 50c-60c.

The reason I am saying this is that issue is very major it causes problems for us much earlier on than it does for Intel and for us it is not very far from ambient temp and our AMD FX chips require more voltage / watts and produce significantly more heat from the start so once we start overclocking it is much more of an issue for us.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is exactly what I am trying to point out it is a major issue for us AMD FX guys and you got a very golden chip others have much more trouble fighting the temps / volts barrier caused for the voltage bleed around 50c-60c.
> 
> The reason I am saying this is that issue is very major it causes problems for us much earlier on than it does for Intel and for us it is not very far from ambient temp and our AMD FX chips require more voltage / watts and produce significantly more heat from the start so once we start overclocking it is much more of an issue for us.


Very much this, it takes serious rad space for us to keep them tamed, I think my FX8350 is a bit of a pig but i've worked out that putting my LLC to extreme helps lower my temps a bit. I need to do more testing but I can't until I get money for thin fans and a NB cooler (sourced a VRM cooler), I seriously think my little EK DCP 2.2 can't deal with much more than the one CPU block and rad?


----------



## rickcooperjr

That pump is just fine what waterblock you using and what type of rads this is where the issue could arise with such a pump remember if coolant moves to fast the rads won't get enough time to get rid of the heat being dumped into the coolant key thing to find is optimal speed at which the pump moves plenty coolant and isn't moving it to fast and set it static at that RPM when PC is at max load for testing. To be put easily basically 80% of PC liquid cooling only needs around 150lph-300lph of flow but the question is can rest of system handle that flow rate and accept and get rid of heat efficiently at that rate so if going up in flow rate need much more rad to have the coolant setting in the rads long enough to get that heat out of the coolant otherwise it will become heat saturated.

I made my own adjustable custom fan speed controller to handle my MCP 655 variable speed pump in tower to adjust the speed as needed and I only need like 1/2 the speed of the lowest setting on the pump in otherwards if I ran it on the pumps regular low speed setting coolant would move to fast causing heat saturation keep in mind my setup has very low restriction because of the car radiator and such so my coolant pretty much free flows.

This is not to mention if I ran it on pumps regular low speed setting it makes alot of churning and such in my reservior which meens alot of bubbles which work thru system with my method I get none of this and get optimal cooling and literally dead silence.

My machine other than lights and such you would not know was on even when benching and running games and such this is the perk of my cooling method and it is super low maintenance also.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> if coolant moves to fast the rads won't get enough time to get rid of the heat being dumped into the coolant


no

no

and

no


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> if coolant moves to fast the rads won't get enough time to get rid of the heat being dumped into the coolant
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> no
> 
> and
> 
> no
Click to expand...

yes yes and yes coolant if it passes thru the radiator faster than the radiator can disippate the heat that heat builds up I have done thorough testing on this you need to find optimal speed at which the coolant flow and your rads can efficiently disippate the heat otherwise things become heat saturated.

Simply a setup can only get rid of heat so fast and if you are cycling it faster than the radiator system can get rid of it well quess what thermal dynamics says the heat will increase it is physics in action. So if cycling it to fast you add more radiator to give more area for that heat to be dispersed into the air. basically there has to be enough time and cooling capacity to get rid of the heat being introduced so that heat is not just added too the incoming precycled / heated coolant going into the waterblock adding even more heat to the coolant.

There is a fine line where you have enough radiator for a specific flow rate of pump I did testing with a 3x 120mm dual pass radiator with 6x yate loon high speeds push / pull on it and adjusted the pump speeds on MCP 655 pump and cranked it higher and higher using a Dtek fusion v2 CPU waterblock and scientific adjustable ceramic heater system for set dump load for college and effectively proved this theory. The point is there is a point where at set input temperature the pump speed will affect things because of to high of a flow rate thru radiators and when dialed down coolant / waterblock temps dropped so this proved it. Simply pump flow rates to high can effectively lower efficiency on your cooling due to over cycling the coolant faster than the rads can get rid of it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> no
> 
> no
> 
> and
> 
> no


Coolant speed makes no difference to how well a loop can effectively dump it's heat as it has no influence on the physical ability the radiator itself has to dissipate heat.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That pump is just fine what waterblock you using and what type of rads this is where the issue could arise with such a pump remember if coolant moves to fast the rads won't get enough time to get rid of the heat being dumped into the coolant key thing to find is optimal speed at which the pump moves plenty coolant and isn't moving it to fast and set it static at that RPM when PC is at max load for testing. To be put easily basically 80% of PC liquid cooling only needs around 150lph-300lph of flow but the question is can rest of system handle that flow rate and accept and get rid of heat efficiently at that rate so if going up in flow rate need much more rad to have the coolant setting in the rads long enough to get that heat out of the coolant otherwise it will become heat saturated.
> 
> I made my own adjustable custom fan speed controller to handle my MCP 655 variable speed pump in tower to adjust the speed as needed and I only need like 1/2 the speed of the lowest setting on the pump in otherwards if I ran it on the pumps regular low speed setting coolant would move to fast causing heat saturation keep in mind my setup has very low restriction because of the car radiator and such so my coolant pretty much free flows.
> 
> This is not to mention if I ran it on pumps regular low speed setting it makes alot of churning and such in my reservior which meens alot of bubbles which work thru system with my method I get none of this and get optimal cooling and literally dead silence.
> 
> My machine other than lights and such you would not know was on even when benching and running games and such this is the perk of my cooling method and it is super low maintenance also.


My DCP 2.2 is only 300l/ph I think it is a low number, once complete my coolant will be running through a VRM waterblock, a NB waterblock, 2x 240mm rads, 1x 120mm rad, CPU waterblock and a GPU waterblock. Given how weak this pump is already I don't have much faith in it with all those added on later down the line. Could you point me to some reading material on how to work out flow rates etc?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That pump is just fine what waterblock you using and what type of rads this is where the issue could arise with such a pump remember if coolant moves to fast the rads won't get enough time to get rid of the heat being dumped into the coolant key thing to find is optimal speed at which the pump moves plenty coolant and isn't moving it to fast and set it static at that RPM when PC is at max load for testing. To be put easily basically 80% of PC liquid cooling only needs around 150lph-300lph of flow but the question is can rest of system handle that flow rate and accept and get rid of heat efficiently at that rate so if going up in flow rate need much more rad to have the coolant setting in the rads long enough to get that heat out of the coolant otherwise it will become heat saturated.
> 
> I made my own adjustable custom fan speed controller to handle my MCP 655 variable speed pump in tower to adjust the speed as needed and I only need like 1/2 the speed of the lowest setting on the pump in otherwards if I ran it on the pumps regular low speed setting coolant would move to fast causing heat saturation keep in mind my setup has very low restriction because of the car radiator and such so my coolant pretty much free flows.
> 
> This is not to mention if I ran it on pumps regular low speed setting it makes alot of churning and such in my reservior which meens alot of bubbles which work thru system with my method I get none of this and get optimal cooling and literally dead silence.
> 
> My machine other than lights and such you would not know was on even when benching and running games and such this is the perk of my cooling method and it is super low maintenance also.
> 
> 
> 
> My DCP 2.2 is only 300l/ph I think it is a low number, once complete my coolant will be running through a VRM waterblock, a NB waterblock, 2x 240mm rads, 1x 120mm rad, CPU waterblock and a GPU waterblock. Given how weak this pump is already I don't have much faith in it with all those added on later down the line. Could you point me to some reading material on how to work out flow rates etc?
Click to expand...

Ok I didn't realize you were dealing with GPU/CPU and VRM / NB and 3 radiators for this I suggest around 500lph-600lph as a minimum and max of around 800lph I thought Nb was on the CPU on our rigs.

The adjustable MCP 655 pump is very good or the koolance pmp500 is very nice also as for the flowrate that is all depending all setups are different line size amount of line and then you got each type of radiator has different restriction / flowrates add to it waterblocks are same way some waterblocks like high flow rates some don't.

I advise doing research and buying your parts with all the same style of flow characteristics for waterblocks and radiators otherwise if a radiator likes high flow rate but your waterblocks are very restrictive or vice versa well there can be issues.

I want to also state as you add restriction your chances of leaks increases due to higher pressures involved yes it isn't alot but tell that to a Oring when it fails or cracks or whatever if there is alot of restriction at point of leak it will have alot more outflow / leak rate. Simply lowering restriction lowers chances of leaks and if there is a leak it has less chance of becoming a spray and instead is a dribble if you get my point at 5 to 10 psi the spray effect is pretty significant and a large pump running 800lph can build upto around 15-25 psi of pressure depending on the amount of restriction in the loop.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Ok I didn't realize you were dealing with GPU/CPU and VRM / NB and 3 radiators for this I suggest around 500lph-600lph as a minimum and max of around 800lph I thought Nb was on the CPU on our rigs.
> 
> The adjustable MCP 655 pump is very good or the koolance pmp500 is very nice also as for the flowrate that is all depending all setups are different line size amount of line and then you got each type of radiator has different restriction add to it waterblocks are same way some waterblocks like high flow rates some don't.


I honestly couldn't say, but the VRM and NB heat sink is one unit, even with 2x 80mm fans on the VRM part, my NB heatsink gets really really hot and as they are both so close to the socket I have a theory that it is soaking into the socket. I could be wrong, but I want to move more towards water than air.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I have a D5 Vario pump... and I have noticed that it cools best on high... also by some strange coincident its quietest on max...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes yes and yes coolant if it passes thru the radiator faster than the radiator can disippate the heat that heat builds up


I dare you to go post this in the water cooling thread.

There is diminishing returns for increased pump speed, but you will not end up with negative performance because you are moving "too fast".










On a personal note:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes yes and yes coolant if it passes thru the radiator faster than the radiator can disippate the heat that heat builds up
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you to go post this in the water cooling thread.
> 
> There is diminishing returns for increased pump speed, but you will not end up with negative performance because you are moving "too fast".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a personal note:
Click to expand...

I really don't know if it applies to the water as it does with air, but there is a point at which air moving too fast through a medium becomes less efficient at removing heat and humidity. The additional volume gained by increasing the speed of airflow may make up for that difference however. This has been thoroughly studied as it applies to the business I work in , but the main focus for us is to be efficient, not just to remove heat and humidity more quickly.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really don't know if it applies to the water as it does with air, but there is a point at which air moving too fast through a medium becomes less efficient at removing heat and humidity. The additional volume gained by increasing the speed of airflow may make up for that difference however. This has been thoroughly studied as it applies to the business I work in , but the main focus for us is to be efficient, not just to remove heat and humidity more quickly.


There are many things to consider, or worry about, when putting together a cooling solution. However, temperature rising because the water is moving too fast through the radiator, is not on that list.

Diminishing returns? certainly.

Negative returns? certainly not.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There are many things to consider, or worry about, when putting together a cooling solution. However, temperature rising because the water is moving too fast through the radiator, is not on that list.
> 
> Diminishing returns? certainly.
> 
> Negative returns? certainly not.


In theory it's the fins on the radiator that do the cooling not how quickly the pump moves the coolant, that's why the pump's impellers or propellers are so small even in cars and motorcycles. You could ramp up the speed and move it faster etc. I didn't know about this until I watched JayzTwoCents talk about it in one of his mythbusting videos.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There are many things to consider, or worry about, when putting together a cooling solution. However, temperature rising because the water is moving too fast through the radiator, is not on that list.
> 
> Diminishing returns? certainly.
> 
> Negative returns? certainly not.
> 
> 
> 
> In theory it's the fins on the radiator that do the cooling not how quickly the pump moves the coolant, that's why the pump's impellers or propellers are so small even in cars and motorcycles. You could ramp up the speed and move it faster etc. I didn't know about this until I watched JayzTwoCents talk about it in one of his mythbusting videos.
Click to expand...

I don't understand the purpose of this post. Yes, air moving across the fins does the cooling. There is still not a point that water moves too fast to be cooled in a loop.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really don't know if it applies to the water as it does with air, but there is a point at which air moving too fast through a medium becomes less efficient at removing heat and humidity. The additional volume gained by increasing the speed of airflow may make up for that difference however. This has been thoroughly studied as it applies to the business I work in , but the main focus for us is to be efficient, not just to remove heat and humidity more quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many things to consider, or worry about, when putting together a cooling solution. However, temperature rising because the water is moving too fast through the radiator, is not on that list.
> 
> Diminishing returns? certainly.
> 
> Negative returns? certainly not.
Click to expand...

I'm not absolutely confident about your last point , but I've already well established my ability to be mistaken







.

In the application I am referencing , the fellows that study our process identified a target airflow that allows the air being moved to achieve a saturation level that is best at removing heat and humidity. Humidity is the wildcard in this case , because it obviously doesn't apply to what we are talking about in this forum.

At any rate on the scale we are discussing the differences are probably so small that it would be inconsequential. By contrast , the application I am involved with deals with millions of pounds of material, 1.5 million cfm and over 2000 hp pushing the fans.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I don't understand the purpose of this post. Yes, air moving across the fins does the cooling. There is still not a point that water moves too fast to be cooled in a loop.


I'll see if I can find some data to prove my point but speeds on pumps are to help move the coolant in highly restrictive loops, according to 



, pump speed isn't realtive to cooling performance as the pump doesn't cool anything, in actual fact it is a heat producing component and needs coolant to pass through it in order to cool.

*The Science& Maths Behind Pump Rates*

That's one of the first things I read when looking into it. I must say however I need to research it more but as a general consensus once you push the coolant too fast it cannot dissipate the heat correctly and you gain degrees as a direct result.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> but as a general consensus once you push the coolant too fast it cannot dissipate the heat correctly and you gain degrees as a direct result.


nope.

wrong.

You can run a pump water through a rad too slow, but never too fast. Radiators will not dissipate less heat from the loop because the water is moving too fast. The delta from the in and out ports is less, but you are cooling the same volume of water quicker. You can easily get to a point that faster flow will not provide any more noticeable reduction in temp, but it will never increase it.

Edit to add: pumps adding heat to a loop is a different issue than what was being discussed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> if coolant moves to fast the rads won't get enough time to get rid of the heat being dumped into the coolant


.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> nope.
> 
> wrong.
> 
> You can run a pump water through a rad too slow, but never too fast. Radiators will not dissipate less heat from the loop because the water is moving too fast. The delta from the in and out ports is less, but you are cooling the same volume of water quicker. You can easily get to a point that faster flow will not provide any more noticeable reduction in temp, but it will never increase it.
> 
> Edit to add: pumps adding heat to a loop is a different issue than what was being discussed
> .


Could you provide me with evidence to back up what you're saying as I have please? The discussion will help others if there is proof to back it up other than word of mouth from Jim down the pub with 3 kids and a missing toe.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Could you provide me with evidence to back up what you're saying as I have please? The discussion will help others if there is proof to back it up other than word of mouth from Jim down the pub with 3 kids and a missing toe.


From the video : "increasing your pump speed will not increase your cooling capacity"
That is not what I am arguing against in the least. And I am _*not*_ advocating you run your pumps full bore for more cooling from the radiators.

These two statements by you and Rickey are wrong, which your "evidence" does not corroborate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> once you push the coolant too fast it cannot dissipate the heat correctly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> if coolant moves to fast the rads won't get enough time to get rid of the heat


Here, read this:
Quote:


> Myth: Water must slow down to fully absorb heat.
> 
> Reality: In a closed loop, a given water molecule actually spends
> the same amount of time in the radiator, no matter how fast it is
> moving, as long as the water is indeed moving.
> 
> If this is a
> difficult concept to understand, think about a race car on a track.
> If the track is one mile (5280 ft) long and the car is driving at 60
> mph, the car will spend about one second in a 100 ft stretch. Think
> of the 100 ft stretch as the radiator.
> 
> If the speed is
> doubled, the car only spends ½ a second in the 100 ft section, but
> it passes through that same section twice a minute, so it spends a
> total of one second in the 100 ft section per minute.


http://www.overclockers.com/watercooling-myths-exposed/


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> From the video : "increasing your pump speed will not increase your cooling capacity"
> That is not what I am arguing against in the least. And I am _*not*_ advocating you run your pumps full bore for more cooling from the radiators.
> 
> These two statements by you and Rickey are wrong, which your "evidence" does not corroborate.
> 
> Here, read this:
> http://www.overclockers.com/watercooling-myths-exposed/


Ah I see, so in actual fact I confused myself there! Thank you for the reading material, I'll have a good read to correct myself for future reference.

Rep added! Thanks!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> but as a general consensus once you push the coolant too fast it cannot dissipate the heat correctly and you gain degrees as a direct result.
> 
> 
> 
> nope.
> 
> wrong.
> 
> You can run a pump water through a rad too slow, but never too fast. Radiators will not dissipate less heat from the loop because the water is moving too fast. The delta from the in and out ports is less, but you are cooling the same volume of water quicker. You can easily get to a point that faster flow will not provide any more noticeable reduction in temp, but it will never increase it.
> 
> Edit to add: pumps adding heat to a loop is a different issue than what was being discussed
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> if coolant moves to fast the rads won't get enough time to get rid of the heat being dumped into the coolant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thermal dynamics flat out say that temps are relevant to flow especially in liquid and if it flows to fast thru a heat exchanger said heat exchanger will lose efficiency and that is applied physics / thermal dynamics so I would say both of these would apply to PC liquid cooling if flow rate is to high efficiency is lost and not only that more heat is dumped into the coolant from said pump pushing that massive flow rate.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> From the video : "increasing your pump speed will not increase your cooling capacity"
> That is not what I am arguing against in the least. And I am _*not*_ advocating you run your pumps full bore for more cooling from the radiators.
> 
> These two statements by you and Rickey are wrong, which your "evidence" does not corroborate.
> 
> Here, read this:
> http://www.overclockers.com/watercooling-myths-exposed/


Hmm having read the whole thread you posted there seems to be no evidence and they even claim at the top to not believe everything? Also I'd like to point out that post is from 2004 back to the old age methods we used to use but in 10 years not only has the physical parts we use changed, so has the theories. While I won't take away the Rep I gave that post is far too old in my opinion to be used with today's standards. I know water is self regulating and the temp will level out once it gets to a point so maybe that is accurate I'm not sure.

The post I supplied is from 2011 and it could be argued that even that is out dated but in the 3 years from then and now, on the broad spectrum of things it hasn't changed that much. I wish I had a D5 vario to do some testing with and supply results because I think there would be no difference other than 1 or 2c even with the D5 on a slow setting as my DCP is very weak in my loop. Surely someone on here has done a lot of testing to try and dispel pump speed being relative to how well a system can cool including too fast can't cool as well as a well set up pump?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Thermal dynamics flat out say that temps are relevant to flow especially in liquid and if it flows to fast thru a heat exchanger said heat exchanger will lose efficiency and that is applied physics / thermal dynamics so I would say both of these would apply to PC liquid cooling if flow rate is to high efficiency is lost and not only that more heat is dumped into the coolant from said pump pushing that massive flow rate.


Do you have some reading material to corroborate with this?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> if it flows to fast thru a heat exchanger said heat exchanger will lose efficiency




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> more heat is dumped into the coolant from said pump pushing that massive flow rate.


This was *NOT* your original statement, but we agree on this. However, increased flow in a block will improve core temps.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> From the video : "increasing your pump speed will not increase your cooling capacity"
> That is not what I am arguing against in the least. And I am _*not*_ advocating you run your pumps full bore for more cooling from the radiators.
> 
> These two statements by you and Rickey are wrong, which your "evidence" does not corroborate.
> 
> Here, read this:
> http://www.overclockers.com/watercooling-myths-exposed/
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm having read the whole thread you posted there seems to be no evidence and they even claim at the top to not believe everything? Also I'd like to point out that post is from 2004 back to the old age methods we used to use but in 10 years not only has the physical parts we use changed, so has the theories. While I won't take away the Rep I gave that post is far too old in my opinion to be used with today's standards. I know water is self regulating and the temp will level out once it gets to a point so maybe that is accurate I'm not sure.
> 
> The post I supplied is from 2011 and it could be argued that even that is out dated but in the 3 years from then and now, on the broad spectrum of things it hasn't changed that much. I wish I had a D5 vario to do some testing with and supply results because I think there would be no difference other than 1 or 2c even with the D5 on a slow setting as my DCP is very weak in my loop. Surely someone on here has done a lot of testing to try and dispel pump speed being relative to how well a system can cool including too fast can't cool as well as a well set up pump?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Thermal dynamics flat out say that temps are relevant to flow especially in liquid and if it flows to fast thru a heat exchanger said heat exchanger will lose efficiency and that is applied physics / thermal dynamics so I would say both of these would apply to PC liquid cooling if flow rate is to high efficiency is lost and not only that more heat is dumped into the coolant from said pump pushing that massive flow rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have some reading material to corroborate with this?
Click to expand...

I currently don't but will work on going thru my stuff from when was in college my professor was in agreement with this and even did alot of the math involving thermal dynamics and heat coefficients and such long story short since then my brain cells are not as active as they used to be part of having a kid and well worked my butt off and I was not major with physics and such but my professor found physics and such fun.


----------



## inedenimadam

Admittedly lazy on x-mas eve, and generally frustrated.

I will point to this post because I asked for help in a more appropriate thread.

Going to sign off for the night and hang out with the pregnant wife, kids, and the in-laws.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

MERRY CHRISTMAS... or whatever Holiday you may be celebrating...< failed attempt to be politically correct... mostly because I don't know that many holidays and don't want to leave one out lol.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Ty and merry christmas to you also and everyone else here or whatever holiday you are celebrating as Minotaurtoo said.


----------



## ASO7

Almost 4 years old CPU...

*2500K @ 5Ghz ~1.48v (24/7 of course)
Asus P8P67 Deluxe*





Temperatures after this test (radiator fans @ ~800rpms) :


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Almost 4 years old CPU...
> 
> *2500K @ 5Ghz ~1.48v (24/7 of course)
> Asus P8P67 Deluxe*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temperatures after this test (radiator fans @ ~800rpms) :


nice!! added!









and before anyone else says anything, the temps are visible in the lower right of the screenshots... normally of coarse I'd expect the temp monitoring window to be in the two screenshots, but I'm not that picky.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well Ill sub here those that know my rig know I have been running..







ill get the proof when I get the chance


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well Ill sub here those that know my rig know I have been running..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get the proof when I get the chance


I wondered how long it'd be before you joined in... for those who don't know.. I found a "reason" to clock these beasts to 5ghz+ I recently bought The Crew, and every time I start the game it pegs out the cpu for just a bit, also seems to help with the fps a bit in LA


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well Ill sub here those that know my rig know I have been running..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get the proof when I get the chance
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it'd be before you joined in... for those who don't know.. I found a "reason" to clock these beasts to 5ghz+ I recently bought The Crew, and every time I start the game it pegs out the cpu for just a bit, also seems to help with the fps a bit in LA
Click to expand...

Ironic isn't it, loading the maps is often more cpu demanding than playing the game....lol ( BF4 )


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I wondered how long it'd be before you joined in... for those who don't know.. I found a "reason" to clock these beasts to 5ghz+ I recently bought The Crew, and every time I start the game it pegs out the cpu for just a bit, also seems to help with the fps a bit in LA


yeah, if you haven't noticed I went AWOL for a wile.. kinda feel special now


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ironic isn't it, loading the maps is often more cpu demanding than playing the game....lol ( BF4 )


yes and it's getting worse I've noticed, not that I mind, just something I noticed in the newer free roam games. I love the details they put into the game... I'm a big fan of free roam driving games, TDU2 had been my favorite for years, but the graphics left a bit to be desired... The Crew, while not perfect, is by far better... not to mention you get to drive a scaled version of the entire US out... kinda wish it hadn't been scaled so much, but still the big stuff is there... but (back on topic) I noticed the in the larger cities I was having a cpu bottleneck, gpu usage would drop and frame rate would stutter a bit at stock cpu speeds... sooo I bumped back to my 5ghz profile.. and all was good... scary though that it takes so much... I could have turned the details down... but why lol I had actually bumped back down to stock just for energy savings... but now with that game I have a good reason to leave it turned up...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yes and it's getting worse I've noticed, not that I mind, just something I noticed in the newer free roam games. I love the details they put into the game... I'm a big fan of free roam driving games, TDU2 had been my favorite for years, but the graphics left a bit to be desired... The Crew, while not perfect, is by far better... not to mention you get to drive a scaled version of the entire US out... kinda wish it hadn't been scaled so much, but still the big stuff is there... but (back on topic) I noticed the in the larger cities I was having a cpu bottleneck, gpu usage would drop and frame rate would stutter a bit at stock cpu speeds... sooo I bumped back to my 5ghz profile.. and all was good... scary though that it takes so much... I could have turned the details down... but why lol I had actually bumped back down to stock just for energy savings... but now with that game I have a good reason to leave it turned up...


Ill have to test this out with Dragon Age Inquisition, I have just kept my computer chugging along at 5.1 so not sure if I will see a difference however that is a very good point to bring up,

I noticed that the loads on my 1100T back a few years was similar like this., however in most cased the 8350 I haven't seen it go over 70% unless I am encoding


----------



## Benjiw

I lost my 5ghz settings and i'm struggling to get it stable again, it's causing me massive head aches! I have a fan behind my motherboard again with the side panel on, idle temps have dropped by a full 10c, moderate usage such as browsing the web etc 5c drop and under load has dropped tremendously again upto 10c as I normally stop the test at the 80c mark.

I'm incredibly impressed with my SP120 HP fans, they're a tad loud I must admit but my case temps have plummeted even my GPU temps have dropped by about 8c idle but the way my fan curve is set up on it, the temps can peak a little to 86c but then again I did change a setting as it usually doesn't get past 72c.

Overall I'm a happy bunny!









Here's a shot of the fan, it moves 50 or so cfm and is quite silent, don't get me wrong it will produce some noise but no where near as much as the little 80mm one I had on a while back.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Obligatory cable management [PG RATING]showing off[/PG RATING]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## electro2u

Dying to join this club with a Devil's Canyon... might be a bit but I've put myself on the list with SiliconLottery for a 5.0+ chip.


----------



## Avidean

Yeah!!!! I think I did it! LOL Here is my CPU-Z validation http://valid.x86.fr/4pkaz6 and here are my screen shoots. I think I meet all the requirements. What a way to start the new year:
During intel AVX Burn test:

After intel AVX Burn Test


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> Yeah!!!! I think I did it! LOL Here is my CPU-Z validation http://valid.x86.fr/4pkaz6 and here are my screen shoots. I think I meet all the requirements. What a way to start the new year:
> During intel AVX Burn test:
> 
> After intel AVX Burn Test


Nicely done









What cooling were you using? delidded?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling were you using? delidded?


RigBuilder says Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme, but might be outdated? Welcome to the club dude!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling were you using? delidded?
> 
> 
> 
> RigBuilder says Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme, but might be outdated? Welcome to the club dude!
Click to expand...

I see that , but unless has it outside someplace up north, I cant see how it could keep it from overheating.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see that , but unless has it outside someplace up north, I cant see how it could keep it from overheating.


Haha yeah I get you, that's why I said could be outdated though.


----------



## Avidean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see that , but unless has it outside someplace up north, I cant see how it could keep it from overheating.


http://s832.photobucket.com/user/Avidean/media/FSX i7 4770K build/IMG_20130911_032613.jpg.html

You nailed it

Ambient temp in Garage is 3c up here in Canada! LOL

Yes the CPU is delided too.
Replaced TIM with liquid metal


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> http://s832.photobucket.com/user/Avidean/media/FSX i7 4770K build/IMG_20130911_032613.jpg.html
> 
> You nailed it
> 
> Ambient temp in Garage is 3c up here in Canada! LOL
> 
> Yes the CPU is delided too.
> Replaced TIM with liquid metal


I added you to the list! and its a near tie now between Intel and AMD on the list... WOW I was told by a very respectable source on this site that this club would end up being pretty much AMD vishera only members, but thanks to you and the other extreme Intel users it's not!

Nicely done









now I'm just hoping that someday I'll get permission to add [Official] to the club title


----------



## Avidean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I added you to the list! and its a near tie now between Intel and AMD on the list... WOW I was told by a very respectable source on this site that this club would end up being pretty much AMD vishera only members, but thanks to you and the other extreme Intel users it's not!
> 
> Nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I'm just hoping that someday I'll get permission to add [Official] to the club title


Thanks and Wow number 3 on the list

If it get cold enough I will try 5.2Ghz LOL

I really can't take any credit. I got a very good chip and followed an excellent guide here:
http://www.simforums.com/forums/haswell-48ghz-on-air-building-a-haswell-system_topic46180.html

I will take credit for putting the system outside. I leave it out there so long as the temp outside is colder than inside.
Get quite hot and humid in the summer so it comes inside but at least 6 months outside. I can't run it a 5ghz all the
time. But I expect that it will at 5ghz for the next couple of months.

It has a practical use also because I am a flight Sim enthusiast and Overclocking makes a big difference to Flight
Sim programs.


----------



## Benjiw

I can't get 5ghz stable again, my VRM are getting pretty damn hot so I think I'll have to wait until the VRM and NB are under water before re-trying.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

my son loves to fly... he's training at Gunterville airport in Alabama... he'd love a good flight sim... but all he has is MS flight.... anything good under $60 out there that his computer could play... he has AMD 3870k @ 3ghz with dual graphics ( the 6550D in the apu + 6670 discrete card)


----------



## Lord Xeb

I use to have a 2500k that ran at 5GHz @ 1.325v 24/7 stable till my board died and took it with it


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I use to have a 2500k that ran at 5GHz @ 1.325v 24/7 stable till my board died and took it with it


ouch that hurt... sounds like it was a golden chip...


----------



## Lord Xeb

It was. D: Things worked out in the end. I got a 3570k which I ended up trading for a 3770k >.>


----------



## Avidean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> my son loves to fly... he's training at Gunterville airport in Alabama... he'd love a good flight sim... but all he has is MS flight.... anything good under $60 out there that his computer could play... he has AMD 3870k @ 3ghz with dual graphics ( the 6550D in the apu + 6670 discrete card)


Its hard for me to make a specific recommendation based on the hardware. The best desktop Flight Sims have a reputation for bringing even the fastest systems to their knees. I use a Flight Sim called Prepar3d V2 and that on its highest setting at low altitude in built up urban areas with bad weather can even bring my 5ghz system to below 20 FPS on occasion. Having said that it is still the one that I would recommend. Here is an example of it running on my system at 4.8ghz: 



The Academic EULA is $59.99 and the video shows what you get at that price. It covers the entire world, can generate almost any kind of weather. Includes a good number of aircraft of different kinds accurately modeled with reasonably accurate flight dynamics. It includes thousands real world airports with accurate SIDS and STARS. Its an incredible program. It is the successor to the commercial version of Microsoft Flight Simulator X which was know as ESP. There are hundreds of payware upgrades but you really don't need any. Here is the website: http://www.prepar3d.com/


----------



## mirzet1976

Counts Is this as evidence for the stability of 24/7


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Counts Is this as evidence for the stability of 24/7


those results are negatives so your system isn't really stable, the results should be a multiple of 3.xxxxxxx like this:


----------



## mirzet1976

ok I did not know this'll try again, see you again


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> ok I did not know this'll try again, see you again


Good luck, see you in a few mins!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> ok I did not know this'll try again, see you again


I need to make a note of that on the OP if I didn't, I didn't know there was so many out there that were unaware of the "false" positive reports of IBT... but yeah, if you get negative results even it it says pass, its a fail... just managed to repeat the same error over and over again lol... 3.xxxxx is the general rule as Benjiw stated.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> ok I did not know this'll try again, see you again
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make a note of that on the OP if I didn't, I didn't know there was so many out there that were unaware of the "false" positive reports of IBT... but yeah, if you get negative results even it it says pass, its a fail... just managed to repeat the same error over and over again lol... 3.xxxxx is the general rule as Benjiw stated.
Click to expand...

you also need to be sure they post a during 1/2 way thru test and after pic with Hwinfo and such running entire time for proof as is in the requirements for entry to the club otherwise they can falsely do the test at 4ghz or whatever then have the finished and then lock the CPU at the unstable 5ghz and then run the Hwinfo / CPUz and snap screenshot and it would show a false 5ghz test run when it was actually done at a lower clock and they could trick the club by doing as I explained to get entry.

PLZ stand by the club entry requirements any deviation as I explained could get alot of false entries that tricked the system by using only half the requirements to gain entry the during and after pics need to be required and forced to be required don't deviate from requirements regardless if it is Intel or AMD requirements are just that requirements.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> you also need to be sure they post a during 1/2 way thru test and after pic with Hwinfo and such running entire time for proof as is in the requirements for entry to the club otherwise they can falsely do the test at 4ghz or whatever then have the finished and then lock the CPU at the unstable 5ghz and then run the Hwinfo and snap screenshot and it would show a false 5ghz test run when it was actually done at a lower clock and they could trick the club by doing as I explained to get entry.
> 
> PLZ stand by the club entry requirements any deviation as I explained could get alot of false entries that tricked the system by using only half the requirements to gain entry the during and after pics need to be required and forced to be required don't deviate from requirements regardless if it is Intel or AMD requirements are just that requirements.


there have only been a couple entries that I let slide, but only because they monitoring software clearly showed that it had maintained 5ghz+ the entire time and had been at 100%usage level... ie charts... and I did mention in each case that there was a requirement for the two screenshots, one being during the test... I think I'll bold it on the OP to make it more noticable... although I did have an exception notation posted about that instance btw...forget when I added that bit


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> you also need to be sure they post a during 1/2 way thru test and after pic with Hwinfo and such running entire time for proof as is in the requirements for entry to the club otherwise they can falsely do the test at 4ghz or whatever then have the finished and then lock the CPU at the unstable 5ghz and then run the Hwinfo and snap screenshot and it would show a false 5ghz test run when it was actually done at a lower clock and they could trick the club by doing as I explained to get entry.
> 
> PLZ stand by the club entry requirements any deviation as I explained could get alot of false entries that tricked the system by using only half the requirements to gain entry the during and after pics need to be required and forced to be required don't deviate from requirements regardless if it is Intel or AMD requirements are just that requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> there have only been a couple entries that I let slide, but only because they monitoring software clearly showed that it had maintained 5ghz+ the entire time and had been at 100%usage level... ie charts... and I did mention in each case that there was a requirement for the two screenshots, one being during the test.. I think I'll bold it on the OP to make it more noticable...
Click to expand...

and by doing the single pic they still could have tricked the system as I explained by actually running it once with lower clocks then getting the full positive run and dragging it over to another screen then simply rerunning the test unstable getting the false positive and they just move the false positive out of the screen move the full positive over take screenshot and whalla they get entry to the club it wouldn't be hard to do so PLZ require during 1/2 way thru and after also don't deviate from the requirements you set to get entry for anyone I am sorry to have to say this this way but PLZ it only dawned on me recently this could occur and could be used to trick the requirments to gain entry falsely.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> and by doing the single pic they still could have tricked the system as I explained by actually running it once with lower clocks then getting the full positive run and dragging it over to another screen then simply rerunning the test unstable getting the false positive and they just move the false positive out of the screen move the full positive over take screenshot and whalla they get entry to the club it wouldn't be hard to do so PLZ require during 1/2 way thru and after also don't deviate from the requirements you set to get entry for anyone I am sorry to have to say this this way but PLZ it only dawned on me recently this could occur and could be used to trick the requirments to gain entry falsely.


or they could just photoshop it... that would be easier


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Just so you know, I did take out the exception though.. just because you're right... wish there was a absolute way of proof, but without literally being there during the test there is no 100% positive way to do it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Just so you know, I did take out the exception though.. just because you're right... wish there was a absolute way of proof, but without literally being there during the test there is no 100% positive way to do it.


and video recording is just way too messy LOL


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> and video recording is just way too messy LOL


yeah, and with video editing these days even that is easy to fake... I don't have the software to do it or I'd post a faker of it too... just to "prove" I can clock at 7.117ghz stable rofl


----------



## Chris635

Can I join? I use aida64 for monitoring and process lasso for cpu utilization.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Can I join? I use aida64 for monitoring and process lasso for cpu utilization.


The only thing I see showing clocks during run is the CPUz also where is the temp monitoring software during run and clock monitoring also during run Hwinfo is what is best for showing temps and clocks during and after test. I believe those are all part of the requirement for the club if I remember correctly and only temps is supplied in your screenshots on finished and nowhere is any clock monitoring software used other than CPUz.

PLZ look at the other passed submissions that gained entry to maybe understand the requirements and what is expected to get entry into the club I am not trying to be an ass or anything just trying to make sure things are done in the best manor to keep things as legit as possible to help keep people from falsely getting into the club and such using false information.


----------



## Chris635

Temps are in the second pic. I can rerun it with hwmonitor if that what is preferd?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Temps are in the second pic. I can rerun it with hwmonitor if that what is preferd?


suppose to have temps in both pics along with something proving the clocks during the run CPUz is a widely used software that can easily be manipulated as I explained earlier the amount of manipulation that could easily be done to get entry to the club I am trying to make sure as many variables are covered to make that issue as irrelevant as possible if you get my point.

I was not trying to attack you or anything but am pushing to get better methods of proof enabled to remedy some of the false entries that could occur.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Temps are in the second pic. I can rerun it with hwmonitor if that what is preferd?


It's not up to him if you are allowed to join, the club belongs to Minotaurtoo and he will decide. I can understand Rick's opinion on the matter but the basic requirement is a screen shot of IBT AVX running on any setting in progress then another when the test has completed. In the screen shots we need to see temps but I can see yours there so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## rickcooperjr

No I am not the one running the club but gave my opinoin and was only referring as to what I have been talking about that even Minotaurtoo agreed and added a change to requirements to remedy the issue I pointed out earlier and I only thought that this also would be implimented also given I have messaged him about this exact issue also. So I imagine that that will officially be added to requirements as it should very well be relevant to address the possibilities of false entry and manipulation we were just talking about earlier that he implimmented a partial remedy to as I suggested.


----------



## Chris635

I ran it again anyway. Just to make sure there is no confusion. Here it is with different monitoring software.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> No I am not the one running the club but gave my opinoin and was only referring as to what I have been talking about that even Minotaurtoo agreed and added a change to requirements to remedy the issue I pointed out and I only thought that this also would be implimented also given I have messaged him about this exact issue also. So I imagine that that will officially be added to requirements as it should very well be relevant to address the possibilities of false entry and manipulation we were just talking about earlier that he implimmented partial remedy to as I suggested.


We'll never stop people making fakes, even if we go off CPU validations, people can post into windows at that clock validate and reboot. The only way we can make it harder is to take notes from other threads and clubs on the forum.

May I suggest a CPUz validation, then with CPUz and a temp monitor program or even just HWInfo open with CPUz in shot as a base line submission? I think it's extremely unnecessary tbh but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I ran it again anyway. Just to make sure there is no confusion. Here it is with different monitoring software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seems ok to me, although in the background that CPU load percentage is a bit spikey, are you sure you're not getting throttled there? Like when you test and have CPUz open do your clock speeds drop with your voltages?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> No I am not the one running the club but gave my opinoin and was only referring as to what I have been talking about that even Minotaurtoo agreed and added a change to requirements to remedy the issue I pointed out and I only thought that this also would be implimented also given I have messaged him about this exact issue also. So I imagine that that will officially be added to requirements as it should very well be relevant to address the possibilities of false entry and manipulation we were just talking about earlier that he implimmented partial remedy to as I suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll never stop people making fakes, even if we go off CPU validations, people can post into windows at that clock validate and reboot. The only way we can make it harder is to take notes from other threads and clubs on the forum.
> 
> May I suggest a CPUz validation, then with CPUz and a temp monitor program or even just HWInfo open with CPUz in shot as a base line submission? I think it's extremely unnecessary tbh but that's just my opinion.
Click to expand...

and that is where my suggestions are coming from is other threads / forums and such something showing clocks on the fly like Hwinfo ( not easily faked due to it is on the fly not a 1 time scan to validate like CPUz ) which if scroll Hwinfo properly will show CPU temps and clocks on CPU along with voltage of CPU. Then a CPUz and the IBT AVX running all on same screen with screenshots of all of the above mentioned with 1/2 way thru run and after finished this would cover the best amount of ground to validate it is a true run without manipulation.

I want to point out this method is most efficient and economical / easy solution I can think of to remedy the issues we are talking about as far as requirements can go.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> No I am not the one running the club but gave my opinoin and was only referring as to what I have been talking about that even Minotaurtoo agreed and added a change to requirements to remedy the issue I pointed out earlier and I only thought that this also would be implimented also given I have messaged him about this exact issue also. So I imagine that that will officially be added to requirements as it should very well be relevant to address the possibilities of false entry and manipulation we were just talking about earlier that he implimmented a partial remedy to as I suggested.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> We'll never stop people making fakes, even if we go off CPU validations, people can post into windows at that clock validate and reboot. The only way we can make it harder is to take notes from other threads and clubs on the forum.
> 
> May I suggest a CPUz validation, then with CPUz and a temp monitor program or even just HWInfo open with CPUz in shot as a base line submission? I think it's extremely unnecessary tbh but that's just my opinion.


If people will read, it says and has said since day one in the original post that temp monitoring software is required in both screen shots... petty bickering over.

edit:... just so people know... I look it over fairly close for anomalies... like volts being no where proper... or strange temps... you know the sort... also looking for obvious signs of forgers... and if any one sees something that indicates such, I'll give it a look... I did for Rick, and he was right... I tested his theory, proved it and implemented his solution...


----------



## Chris635

That's processlasso running in the background set to 500 ms polling. yours would do the same thing. I use it to automatically set high performance and balanced mode depending on the program running. Balanced is set up with core parking (automated for energy efficiency) and unparks (automatically) for high performance. I use also use it to keep an eye on process running. It will throttle back a process (unless I tell it not to which it doesn't for intel burn test). It can help keep a system responsive under heavy load if needed.


----------



## Chris635

Sorry guys. I should have read it a little more thoroughly. I just jumped right in for it. My apologizes.

Chris


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I ran it again anyway. Just to make sure there is no confusion. Here it is with different monitoring software.


not sure on the spikey bits either... I do know that mine drops cpu usage for a bit between each run..., but never the less the clock speeds I saw all indicated 5+ghz the entire time so congrats your in...









I just can't figure how you got those low temps in during the test... that's a bit bizarre at those volts.....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> If people will read, it says and has said since day one in the original post that temp monitoring software is required in both screen shots... petty bickering over.


No bickering, just discussions, you can tell because I didn't swear or call him a wallnut, me and Rick get along well now as you can tell with his text tone with me is actually mild. I know it says for the temps I was just adding to the discussion, sorry if this came across wrong as text on a screen is hard to convey what is actually meant.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Sorry guys. I should have read it a little more thoroughly. I just jumped right in for it. My apologizes.
> 
> Chris


one thing I'm proud of you for... you ran it on high instead of just standard.... that was brave as it's less likely to pass


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> not sure on the spikey bits either... I do know that mine drops cpu usage for a bit between each run..., but never the less the clock speeds I saw all indicated 5+ghz the entire time so congrats your in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't figure how you got those low temps in during the test... that's a bit bizarre at those volts.....


Yea he has some pretty baddas cooling in his sig but 62c and those spikes are making me wonder if he's getting throttled.

Do you have HPC mode enabled Chris?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> not sure on the spikey bits either... I do know that mine drops cpu usage for a bit between each run..., but never the less the clock speeds I saw all indicated 5+ghz the entire time so congrats your in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't figure how you got those low temps in during the test... that's a bit bizarre at those volts.....


Yeah the volts are ridiculous. But I do have 4 sticks of ram (16gb) at 2429 mhz cl10 and north bridge at 2505. So to get stable thats what was needed. I do run cool n quite.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yea he has some pretty baddas cooling in his sig but 62c and those spikes are making me wonder if he's getting throttled.
> 
> Do you have HPC mode enabled Chris?


Just cool n quite bud









I refuse to go any higher. I want my temps under control. I also use nothing but noctua nff12 fans.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> not sure on the spikey bits either... I do know that mine drops cpu usage for a bit between each run..., but never the less the clock speeds I saw all indicated 5+ghz the entire time so congrats your in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't figure how you got those low temps in during the test... that's a bit bizarre at those volts.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he has some pretty baddas cooling in his sig but 62c and those spikes are making me wonder if he's getting throttled.
> 
> Do you have HPC mode enabled Chris?
Click to expand...

That is where the requirement of clocks during and after run in the screenshots using Hwinfo in my suggested method could resolve if was implimented as a requirement.

If the suggestion I made in this post was implimented we could catch such things and also help remedy false entries http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/270#post_23355420

I to think he was being throttled and the CPU was downclocking so that doesn't look right at all to me I didn't go so far into detail about why I suggested the way I did to him in previous posts on this thread I didn't want to come off as attacking him but instead wanted to see if my theory was correct rather than head on attack him.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Yeah the volts are ridiculous. But I do have 4 sticks of ram (16gb) at 2429 mhz cl10 and north bridge at 2505. So to get stable thats what was needed. I do run cool n quite.
> Just cool n quite bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to go any higher. I want my temps under control. I also use nothing but noctua nff12 fans.


Ahh well... You might be getting throttled then!







Go into your Bios and enable HPC (high performance computing mode) You temps will go up slightly but don't worry you have more than enough rad space. I have ALL power saving features on too plus HPC mode.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is where the requirement of clocks during and after run in the screenshots using Hwinfo in my suggested method could resolve if was implimented as a requirement.
> 
> If the suggestion I made in this post was implimented we could catch such things and also help remedy false entries http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/270#post_23355420


I took the clock speed and voltage from the during run... I usually do as its load volts/clocks that count.. not to mention I also look at the gflops... and his are consistent with a full on 5ghz run...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is where the requirement of clocks during and after run in the screenshots using Hwinfo in my suggested method could resolve if was implimented as a requirement.
> 
> If the suggestion I made in this post was implimented we could catch such things and also help remedy false entries http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/270#post_23355420


Ahh yes I get you now sorry buddy! That's why I use HWinfo myself I find the graphs more useful for monitoring things, so I concur, but I think Minotaurtoo wants us to stop talking about fight club!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I took the clock speed and voltage from the during run... I usually do as its load volts/clocks that count.. not to mention I also look at the gflops... and his are consistent with a full on 5ghz run...


They drop by a bit towards the end which is when my OC would normally fail on high due to heat unless I'm throttled or my cpu just fails. The drop in the middle is consistent thought, I agree there, I would like to see his settings, he only has about 240mm more rad space than me so if I fit my 240mm rad I have hear I might see a 10c drop too. Only curious is all not meaning to cause issues.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ahh well... You might be getting throttled then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go into your Bios and enable HPC (high performance computing mode) You temps will go up slightly but don't worry you have more than enough rad space. I have ALL power saving features on too plus HPC mode.


I just double checked and hpc is enabled. All good..I assure you. No throttling.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Yeah the volts are ridiculous. But I do have 4 sticks of ram (16gb) at 2429 mhz cl10 and north bridge at 2505. So to get stable thats what was needed. I do run cool n quite.
> Just cool n quite bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to go any higher. I want my temps under control. I also use nothing but noctua nff12 fans.


I have 4 sticks of Corsair vengeance ram... overclocked at that... and still my volts are considered on the very low side for 5ghz stable... 1.45ish (1.44 in bios up to 1.46 under full load) and my cpu/nb is right around 2600mhz .... but I will allow for your ram being much higher clock speeds than mine... but... imo, I'd loose the ram speeds, tighten the timings a bit and see what happens... you may already have tried, but if you haven't, I'd sure give it a old college try.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I just double checked and hpc is enabled. All good..I assure you. No throttling.


Ahhh I see! I wonder what other settings you have set, basically I just want to copy you!


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I have 4 sticks of Corsair vengeance ram... overclocked at that... and still my volts are considered on the very low side for 5ghz stable... 1.45ish (1.44 in bios up to 1.46 under full load) and my cpu/nb is right around 2600mhz .... but I will allow for your ram being much higher clock speeds than mine... but... imo, I'd loose the ram speeds, tighten the timings a bit and see what happens... you may already have tried, but if you haven't, I'd sure give it a old college try.


I tried cl9. Sucker will not even boot


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> They drop by a bit towards the end which is when my OC would normally fail on high due to heat unless I'm throttled or my cpu just fails. The drop in the middle is consistent thought, I agree there, I would like to see his settings, he only has about 240mm more rad space than me so if I fit my 240mm rad I have hear I might see a 10c drop too. Only curious is all not meaning to cause issues.


uh, actually that's not much of a drop... and looking at what all he has running... any given process can cause drops like that... I have a severe drop in gflops if just leave firefox open with flash player bits going..
so, I'll give it a pass... remember... as stated in the OP... stability is part of the club... but not the main part... if it was... I'd ask for 10 runs on very high... he at least ran on high.. .which is much harder than standard.... as for the hwinfo... while nice in theory, I've seen it have problems with systems before... my own systems... even at stock settings.. I've seen it crash them... also it tends to eat into gflops and make it harder for me to decipher if they are consistent or not... I've even once matched one mans clocks on my own system.. opened hwinfo and ran ibt just to see if his gflops were proper.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I tried cl9. Sucker will not even boot


wow... that's what I use... 9 9 9 24 actually... can go down a tic more... but gets a bit squiggly and won't run well past 1333mhz lol on 1600mhz ram... so I went for the OC and on tic up on timings.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Yeah the volts are ridiculous. But I do have 4 sticks of ram (16gb) at 2429 mhz cl10 and north bridge at 2505. So to get stable thats what was needed. I do run cool n quite.
> Just cool n quite bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to go any higher. I want my temps under control. I also use nothing but noctua nff12 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 sticks of Corsair vengeance ram... overclocked at that... and still my volts are considered on the very low side for 5ghz stable... 1.45ish (1.44 in bios up to 1.46 under full load) and my cpu/nb is right around 2600mhz .... but I will allow for your ram being much higher clock speeds than mine... but... imo, I'd loose the ram speeds, tighten the timings a bit and see what happens... you may already have tried, but if you haven't, I'd sure give it a old college try.
Click to expand...

Yeah all the research I have found anything above 2000mhz on ram is in general useless to vishera / zambezie CPU's due to the increased latencies required and our not so great IMC on our CPU's. The NB overclock is a substantial increase on the other hand upto around 2400mhz-2600mhz mainly on the performance of raid array setups hooked to the sata ports and it has also been said to somehow increase bandwidth on the PCIe or something for crossfire / SLI setups with 3-4 cards increasing the performance by a substantial amount but generally 1866mhz ram with tight timings is the sweetspot for our CPU's.

Supposedly this is how the guy got in the top numbers for a while with quadfire 7970's and a FX 8350 I can't seem to find that thread or anything presently but the guy was up there with the big dogs playing in unheard of territory for AMD CPU's if you get my point.

The guys name was red1776 and it was on heaven 3.0 benchmark


----------



## Chris635

I just ran this again. You can see the 12th one down was done a few months back with much less cooling and got throttled...lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I just ran this again. You can see the 12th one down was done a few months back with much less cooling and got throttled...lol


LOL, maybe I should require that too.... nice score though .... I'm off to bed now.... late for me... thanks again for joining up. feel free to use the club banner in the OP


----------



## Chris635

Thanks for having me guys...later


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> not sure on the spikey bits either... I do know that mine drops cpu usage for a bit between each run..., but never the less the clock speeds I saw all indicated 5+ghz the entire time so congrats your in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't figure how you got those low temps in during the test... that's a bit bizarre at those volts.....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yea he has some pretty baddas cooling in his sig but 62c and those spikes are making me wonder if he's getting throttled.
> Do you have HPC mode enabled Chris?
Click to expand...

He did it on High, not very high, that is why his temps where much cooler, In addition it takes less volts any way to achieve high pass.. .so I call this not stable, especially when it comes down to running intensive games and programs, it will BSOD or APP crash if actually used for something like BF4 etc etc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Yeah all the research I have found anything above 2000mhz on ram is in general useless to vishera / zambezie CPU's due to the increased latencies required and our not so great IMC on our CPU's. The NB overclock is a substantial increase on the other hand upto around 2400mhz-2600mhz mainly on the performance of raid array setups hooked to the sata ports and it has also been said to somehow increase bandwidth on the PCIe or something for crossfire / SLI setups with 3-4 cards increasing the performance by a substantial amount but generally 1866mhz ram with tight timings is the sweetspot for our CPU's.
> 
> Supposedly this is how the guy got in the top numbers for a while with quadfire 7970's and a FX 8350 I can't seem to find that thread or anything presently but the guy was up there with the big dogs playing in unheard of territory for AMD CPU's if you get my point.
> 
> The guys name was red1776 and it was on heaven 3.0 benchmark


Idk I saw a noticable difference between 1866 cas 8 to 2133 cas 8 to 2400 cas 10

2133 cas 8 = the same bandwidth as 2400 cas 10 iirc ill have to check my submitted photos for that.. but yeah its still a fine balance, so if you can get > 2400 on cas 8 or 9 then you still would be gold,


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> He did it on High, not very high, that is why his temps where much cooler, In addition it takes less volts any way to achieve high pass.. .so I call this not stable, especially when it comes down to running intensive games and programs, it will BSOD or APP crash if actually used for something like BF4 etc etc
> I
> 
> It would take more volts for very high..you are right. However I do play BF4, Crysis3 etc and daily uses with no problems at all and leaving my system on 24/7 with a weekly reboot. Now I do recognize there could be a crash...yes. I haven't had one yet. I have been running this for a while now...weeks really.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> He did it on High, not very high, that is why his temps where much cooler, In addition it takes less volts any way to achieve high pass.. .so I call this not stable, especially when it comes down to running intensive games and programs, it will BSOD or APP crash if actually used for something like BF4 etc etc
> Idk I saw a noticable difference between 1866 cas 8 to 2133 cas 8 to 2400 cas 10
> 
> 2133 cas 8 = the same bandwidth as 2400 cas 10 iirc ill have to check my submitted photos for that.. but yeah its still a fine balance, so if you can get > 2400 on cas 8 or 9 then you still would be gold,


guess you missed it, but I already acknowledged that he ran it on high, most peoples standard runs go well past that temp... even mine does at those volts.... supposed to be done only on standard for admission, I was impressed he went beyond the req. most people only do the minimum... for stability testing.. I now always recommend a min of 10 runs on very high.. if it will do that, its pretty well passing the min requirements for stock stability on most equipment anyway because most stock machines would have already been throttling by then... of coarse if one intends on bitcoining or folding I highly recommend about a weeks worth of various tests ranging from amd's very own test to prime 95 run constantly for the duration of the week only pausing to switch tests... because both bitcoining and folding depend on perfect results.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> guess you missed it, but I already acknowledged that he ran it on high, most peoples standard runs go well past that temp... even mine does at those volts.... supposed to be done only on standard for admission, I was impressed he went beyond the req. most people only do the minimum... for stability testing.. I now always recommend a min of 10 runs on very high.. if it will do that, its pretty well passing the min requirements for stock stability on most equipment anyway because most stock machines would have already been throttling by then... of coarse if one intends on bitcoining or folding I highly recommend about a weeks worth of various tests ranging from amd's very own test to prime 95 run constantly for the duration of the week only pausing to switch tests... because both bitcoining and folding depend on perfect results.


i guess I did miss that,


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> not sure on the spikey bits either... I do know that mine drops cpu usage for a bit between each run..., but never the less the clock speeds I saw all indicated 5+ghz the entire time so congrats your in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't figure how you got those low temps in during the test... that's a bit bizarre at those volts.....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yea he has some pretty baddas cooling in his sig but 62c and those spikes are making me wonder if he's getting throttled.
> Do you have HPC mode enabled Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did it on High, not very high, that is why his temps where much cooler, In addition it takes less volts any way to achieve high pass.. .so I call this not stable, especially when it comes down to running intensive games and programs, it will BSOD or APP crash if actually used for something like BF4 etc etc
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Yeah all the research I have found anything above 2000mhz on ram is in general useless to vishera / zambezie CPU's due to the increased latencies required and our not so great IMC on our CPU's. The NB overclock is a substantial increase on the other hand upto around 2400mhz-2600mhz mainly on the performance of raid array setups hooked to the sata ports and it has also been said to somehow increase bandwidth on the PCIe or something for crossfire / SLI setups with 3-4 cards increasing the performance by a substantial amount but generally 1866mhz ram with tight timings is the sweetspot for our CPU's.
> 
> Supposedly this is how the guy got in the top numbers for a while with quadfire 7970's and a FX 8350 I can't seem to find that thread or anything presently but the guy was up there with the big dogs playing in unheard of territory for AMD CPU's if you get my point.
> 
> The guys name was red1776 and it was on heaven 3.0 benchmark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk I saw a noticable difference between 1866 cas 8 to 2133 cas 8 to 2400 cas 10
> 
> 2133 cas 8 = the same bandwidth as 2400 cas 10 iirc ill have to check my submitted photos for that.. but yeah its still a fine balance, so if you can get > 2400 on cas 8 or 9 then you still would be gold,
Click to expand...

again I will state around 2000mhz is where the performance tops for our AMD FX vishera CPU's AKA your example of 2133mhz ram with cas8 being equal to 2400mhz confirms what I said our CPU's love tight timings this is where our main benefit comes in for using higher speed ram is if we can get tight timings otherwise highspeed ram is pretty much useless for us for gaming and such now for some workloads it is good to run high frequency ram but usually in those situations people would be using 8gb sticks which have really loose timings which would cripple our performance rather than benefit it.

From my testing and experience 1866mhz ram yeilds the best timing to frequency benefit for gaming and such for our Vishera CPU's infact when running 2000mhz and above we actually are known to lose stability and FPS due to the looser timings and weaker IMC issue but for workloads the looser timings don't cause much issue for say video rendering and such.

A good set of 1866mhz ram can easily hit cas 8 or cas 7 timings and at that point the performance of 1866mhz ram really gets a huge boost and I did testing on it cas 9 to cas 7 yeilded on BF4 around 3-6 FPS increase on my FX [email protected] and 1866mhz ram. I did that testing for nearly a entire week to come to that conclusion my ram is 2400mhz corsair dominator platinums so they were underclocked to run the 1866mhz with all timings manually set. I ran it also at higher frequency with tightest timings I could get stable which yeilded almost no benefit past 2133mhz and past that upto 2400mhz the FPS actually dropped. I spent alot of time doing that testing and did so very thoroughly multiple times across board nearly a entire month of hands on hardcore testing.

I want to point out at the time of testing I brought NB upto around 2600mhz so I was getting the required NB frequency to push the ram properly I also did that testing for personal understanding 1600mhz I also tested it yeilded on BF4 around 2-4 FPS lowwer than 1866mhz and well even did 1333mhz it yeilded around 4-7 fps lowwer than 1866mhz and in general 1866mhz ram with tight timings was the sweetspot for gaming and workload productivity for the average user / gamer currently for AMD's Vishera.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> again I will state around 2000mhz is where the performance tops for our AMD FX vishera CPU's AKA your example of 2133mhz ram with cas8 being equal to 2400mhz confirms what I said our CPU's love tight timings this is where our main benefit comes in for using higher speed ram is if we can get tight timings otherwise highspeed ram is pretty much useless for us for gaming and such now for some workloads it is good to run high frequency ram but usually in those situations people would be using 8gb sticks which have really loose timings which would cripple our performance rather than benefit it.


You missed what I said.

2133 CAS 8 VS 2400 CAS 9

The latency makes a big difference there.. 2400 CAS 8 would woop the socks off of 2133 cas 8, the issue is if the IMC in the chip can actually handle that speed. (and finding RAM that would do cas 8 2400) but none the less its not the CHIP itself, but if you can get them stable. then you DO see the difference,

how do I know this.. I did it.. and many others have as well.. including running over 2500mhz at a low cas,


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> again I will state around 2000mhz is where the performance tops for our AMD FX vishera CPU's AKA your example of 2133mhz ram with cas8 being equal to 2400mhz confirms what I said our CPU's love tight timings this is where our main benefit comes in for using higher speed ram is if we can get tight timings otherwise highspeed ram is pretty much useless for us for gaming and such now for some workloads it is good to run high frequency ram but usually in those situations people would be using 8gb sticks which have really loose timings which would cripple our performance rather than benefit it.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed what I said.
> 
> 2133 CAS 8 VS 2400 CAS 9
> 
> The latency makes a big difference there.. 2400 CAS 8 would woop the socks off of 2133 cas 8, the issue is if the IMC in the chip can actually handle that speed. (and finding RAM that would do cas 8 2400) but none the less its not the CHIP itself, but if you can get them stable. then you DO see the difference,
> 
> how do I know this.. I did it.. and many others have as well.. including running over 2500mhz at a low cas,
Click to expand...

I am not disagreeing with you just stating my experience and conclusion I found 1866mhz with tight timings the sweet spot and past 2000mhz often became troublesome and a headache to deal with due to way our IMC is on the AMD Vishera I even added what my results to testing concluded on the wide scale of frequencies to that same post you are quoting.

I will say this as plainly as I can our AMD FX Visheras love tight timings and at 1866mhz that seems to be the sweetspot between frequency and timings along with stability for gaming and such that is easiest way I can explain it yes we can get benefit from higher frequency ram but that becomes very hard to do and often unstable / unreliable in the long run.

I will take a solid reliable speed for ram and timings over a speed that is unreliable or can cause issues especially when it only yeilds 2-3 FPS gain over my suggested sweet spot of tight timing 1866mhz to run the unreliable frequency / timings and the headache that follows. That is where my sweetspot theory comes in and claims 1866mhz tight timing as the sweetspot if you get my point.

I wasn't trying to start a issue or a fight I am stating my theory / conclusion and sweet spot I found and you are blowwing things out of proportion PLZ understand I was only trying to pass my experience / knowledge I learned on a nearly 1 month of hardcore testing daily experience of various speeds and such. I tested gaming and daily usage / workload on my testing on a hands on rig that ran nearly 24/7 and was used 12+hrs a day and then posted my conclusion about what I found and somehow it exploded into what it has now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I am not disagreeing with you just stating my experience and conclusion I found 1866mhz with tight timings the sweet spot and past 2000mhz often became troublesome and a headache to deal with due to way our IMC is on the AMD Vishera I even added what my results to testing concluded on the wide scale of frequencies to that same post you are quoting.
> 
> I will say this as plainly as I can our AMD FX Visheras love tight timings and at 1866mhz that seems to be the sweetspot between frequency and timings along with stability for gaming and such that is easiest way I can explain it yes we can get benefit from higher frequency ram but that becomes very hard to do and often unstable / unreliable in the long run.
> 
> I will take a solid reliable speed for ram and timings over a speed that is unreliable or can cause issues especially when it only yeilds 2-3 FPS gain over my suggested sweet spot of tight timing 1866mhz to run the unreliable frequency / timings and the headache that follows. That is where my sweetspot theory comes in and claims 1866mhz tight timing as the sweetspot if you get my point.


I am thinking that we are on the same lines, as my meaning of stability = reliability, just different ways of saying it then..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I usually run 1700 with cas 9 on mine... can go cas 8, but gets iffy and seems to be the sweet spot for my old ram... mine won't hit 1866 unless I go cas 10... then pretty much drops performance


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I am not disagreeing with you just stating my experience and conclusion I found 1866mhz with tight timings the sweet spot and past 2000mhz often became troublesome and a headache to deal with due to way our IMC is on the AMD Vishera I even added what my results to testing concluded on the wide scale of frequencies to that same post you are quoting.
> 
> I will say this as plainly as I can our AMD FX Visheras love tight timings and at 1866mhz that seems to be the sweetspot between frequency and timings along with stability for gaming and such that is easiest way I can explain it yes we can get benefit from higher frequency ram but that becomes very hard to do and often unstable / unreliable in the long run.
> 
> I will take a solid reliable speed for ram and timings over a speed that is unreliable or can cause issues especially when it only yeilds 2-3 FPS gain over my suggested sweet spot of tight timing 1866mhz to run the unreliable frequency / timings and the headache that follows. That is where my sweetspot theory comes in and claims 1866mhz tight timing as the sweetspot if you get my point.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that we are on the same lines, as my meaning of stability = reliability, just different ways of saying it then..
Click to expand...

Kool then we can agree to agree on basically we are saying same thing just with different understandings of what each other were explaining AKA our methods are different but meening is nearly the same.

I got my ram 1866mhz at cas 7 but it ran a little more voltage than I liked 1.65v and it was around 90% stable and man it flew at those timings I meen it was amazing but yeilded a very rare BSOD like once every week or 2 but when it was running it flew like there was a fire lit under it lol. I settled in end at cas 8 with 8-8-8-24 1t is what I settled at with a voltage of 1.6v it was good at 1.575 but yeilded a occasional irradic bandwidth when testing so bumped volts a bit more and it was all good. I can get 8-9-8-24 1t @ 1.575v 100% stable but that is still cas 9 so I added a little volts to get cas 8 and whalla that was my magic number.


----------



## ku4jb

How about this one ? One of ocn's many crunchers.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Kool then we can agree to agree on basically we are saying same thing just with different understandings of what each other were explaining AKA our methods are different but meening is nearly the same.
> 
> I got my ram 1866mhz at cas 7 but it ran a little more voltage than I liked 1.65v and it was around 90% stable and man it flew at those timings I meen it was amazing but yeilded a very rare BSOD like once every week or 2 but when it was running it flew like there was a fire lit under it lol. I settled in end at cas 8 with 8-8-8-24 1t is what I settled at with a voltage of 1.6v it was good at 1.575 but yeilded a occasional irradic bandwidth when testing so bumped volts a bit more and it was all good. I can get 8-9-8-24 1t @ 1.575v 100% stable but that is still cas 9 so I added a little volts to get cas 8 and whalla that was my magic number.


wow thats pretty good.. too bad it wasn't fully stable.. that BSOD could have been worse, corrupted OS.. I was running 8-8-8-24 2100 on my crucial tactical tracers for a long wile.. 100% stable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> How about this one ? One of ocn's many crunchers.


thats standard IBT and not IBT AVX

Here download this

IBTAVX.zip 4327k .zip file


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> How about this one ? One of ocn's many crunchers.


man your Gflops don't look right 30 Gflops something is off I get 80+ Gflops more near 90 Gflops at 5ghz yours is a 6 core AMD FX 6300 but still 2 cores less should not render that much lower Gflops yours is rendering less than what a FX 4300 should do at 5ghz.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> man your Gflops don't look right 30 Gflops something is off I get 80+ Gflops at 5ghz yours is a 6 core AMD FX 6300 but still 2 cores less should not render that much lower Gflops yours is rendering less than what a FX 4300 should do at 5ghz.


its IBT standard the non AVX I just posted a download for the AVX


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> man your Gflops don't look right 30 Gflops something is off I get 80+ Gflops at 5ghz yours is a 6 core AMD FX 6300 but still 2 cores less should not render that much lower Gflops yours is rendering less than what a FX 4300 should do at 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> its IBT standard the non AVX I just posted a download for the AVX
Click to expand...

kool I didn't catch that nice catch


----------



## Minotaurtoo

there is a link in the OP for the avx edition too... many don't know there is a non-avx edition


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> kool I didn't catch that nice catch


that was a big thing a year and a half ago in the OFFICIAL AMD FX-83xx Vishera Owners Club. when where where trying to figure out why prime wasn't running right, (later on they made a patch into prime to run on the PD/BD chips better)

Have I mentioned how much I HATE Patriot ram.. can't tighten timings can't do nothing... booooo


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> How about this one ? One of ocn's many crunchers.


they are right... wrong version used... check the op, or use the link fears left... but I have to wonder what had your gpu loaded so much in the second shot... and why its only clocked at 920mhz

edit.. I see its bitcoin ... but still why only 920? my old tahiti will hit 1000 easy at only 1.125 v 1200 at 1.25v stable tested in game and by heaven for hours... also something else... I forget that give a ref match score...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> they are right... wrong version used... check the op, or use the link fears left... but I have to wonder what had your gpu loaded so much in the second shot... and why its only clocked at 920mhz
> 
> edit.. I see its bitcoin ... but still why only 920? my old tahiti will hit 1000 easy at only 1.125 v 1200 at 1.25v stable tested in game and by heaven for hours... also something else... I forget that give a ref match score...


optimizing the hashrate, sometimes you can get a better hash with slower clocks and more memory but good question lol


----------



## ku4jb

rgr the avx version, just went out and bumped jr. out of his game to check. Was getting like 61 Gflops @ 4.4. I'll get it back in the "man cave" to run again (man cave being much cooler). gpu clocks are 945/1400


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> rgr the avx version, just went out and bumped jr. out of his game to check. Was getting like 61 Gflops @ 4.4. I'll get it back in the "man cave" to run again (man cave being much cooler). gpu clocks are 945/1400


I was just going by open hardware monitors reporting 920mhz... sometimes its not sooo accurate on clock speeds..but yeah... sooo why don't you have them higher? I didn't have to OC my old 7950 till I got my latest game... finally had one that took all this card could give to play at 1080p at highest settings... The Crew... but I actually just turned it down to high lol... but still I could should I choose to do, turn it up, but not worth the extra heat or power usage for not much improvement... if it bothered me... well.. burn baby burn... but honestly I can't really tell what all that extra stuff does... the MSAA in that game actually sucks compared to the FXAA (much lower impact on fps) so I set all other settings on max and leave the AA at FXAA, I did notice though that having clock speeds of 5ghz does help in the city...


----------



## ku4jb

ok, let me try this again. could not get the same oc with thee avx version


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> ok, let me try this again. could not get the same oc with thee avx version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Added!







Feel free to add the club banner to your sig now


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> kool I didn't catch that nice catch
> 
> 
> 
> that was a big thing a year and a half ago in the OFFICIAL AMD FX-83xx Vishera Owners Club. when where where trying to figure out why prime wasn't running right, (later on they made a patch into prime to run on the PD/BD chips better)
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I HATE Patriot ram.. can't tighten timings can't do nothing... booooo
Click to expand...

I used to hate patriot ram too, but it was mostly my fault - once I got it figured out they were nearly as fast as anything made ( ddr days)

What is the product number of the kit you are having troubles with?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I used to hate patriot ram too, but it was mostly my fault - once I got it figured out they were nearly as fast as anything made ( ddr days)
> 
> What is the product number of the kit you are having troubles with?


Ill have to get back with you on the product number, this is the second set I had these are 2400 11 13 13 13 timings.. I have tried dropping them and have tried speeding them up, I can get 2500 to boot but not stable


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I used to hate patriot ram too, but it was mostly my fault - once I got it figured out they were nearly as fast as anything made ( ddr days)
> 
> What is the product number of the kit you are having troubles with?
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have to get back with you on the product number, this is the second set I had these are 2400 11 13 13 13 timings.. I have tried dropping them and have tried speeding them up, I can get 2500 to boot but not stable
Click to expand...

I hope the last timing is 31 not 13 or there is your problem right there lol for 2400mhz 11-13-13-31 sounds about right but usually a good set to go for is around 10-11-11-28 or 10-10-10-27 if you can but usually at 2400mhz out of experience it is very hard to find a golden set to run very tight now 2133mhz there is much more chance of it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I hope the last timing is 31 not 13 or there is your problem right there lol for 2400mhz 11-13-13-31 sounds about right but usually a good set to go for is around 10-11-11-28 or 10-10-10-27 if you can but usually at 2400mhz out of experience it is very hard to find a golden set to run very tight now 2133mhz there is much more chance of it.


yeah its 31 LOL .... I haven't tried 2133 and dropping the timings yet, the RAM kit was only 75 bucks and I was on a budget when I bought them at the time. soo idk. but those are the lowest I can do at those speeds, I have a pair of 2666 ram gskill tridents, that I need to play around with and see what I can do on them,


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I hope the last timing is 31 not 13 or there is your problem right there lol for 2400mhz 11-13-13-31 sounds about right but usually a good set to go for is around 10-11-11-28 or 10-10-10-27 if you can but usually at 2400mhz out of experience it is very hard to find a golden set to run very tight now 2133mhz there is much more chance of it.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its 31 LOL .... I haven't tried 2133 and dropping the timings yet, the RAM kit was only 75 bucks and I was on a budget when I bought them at the time. soo idk. but those are the lowest I can do at those speeds, I have a pair of 2666 ram gskill tridents, that I need to play around with and see what I can do on them,
Click to expand...

Yeah I learned buying a high speed set of ram with fairly tight timings for that speed offer usually awesome tight timings at lower frequency like fairly tight timed 2600mhz at 1866mhz-2133mhz will usually offer very tight timings for those speeds just my experience. I buy ram faster than my target with descent timings underclock and tighten the crap out of the timings for my desired speed this offers best for my workload and gaming usually.

I will say this alot of people say ram speed / timings make little difference for us AMD users our slowwer IMC needs as tight of timings we can feed it and well if we get the middle road high speed ram around 1866mhz in BF4 I found it pretty substantial of a performance increase. I will say farcry 4 I am currently testing and it seems to be same 1866mhz with tight timings offers me the best of both around 7-9 fps increase over tight timed 1333mhz ram and 5-7 FPS increase over 1600mhz tight timed ram anywhere from 5-9 FPS increase can meen the difference of playable and not playable in intense situations so it is substantial and usefull knowledge to pass along.

Ram speed / timings on modern games really is starting to make a huge difference I guess dev's are having to use more of the resources at theyre disposal and do so more efficiently to balance the resource usage so it isn't just CPU heavy or GPU heavy anymore hardrive speed and ram speed / timings make a substantial difference also now in past the ram made nearly no difference that is not the case anymore.

The hardrive speed started making a substantial difference in past few years also take for instance arma 2 / arma 3 hardrive speed is very important there along with guild wars 2 if the hardrive isn't fast enough well we get hardrive hitching which is irradic FPS issues that cause stutters / lags and what I refer to as hickups. So much more hardware plays a part now than it did in past it is not just about CPU or GPU anymore as it used to be all of the above mentioned things now play a huge part in overall performance.

I also want to point out I have been doing streaming testing and well this is where ram speed / timings and hardrive speed really play a huge part. I use OBS and Dxtory lagarith lossless codec for my capture source / stream software this combo seems to offer the best multi threaded setup for my 8 core AMD for streaming. I do alot of arma 2 DayZ overpoch / arma 3 Overpoch Altis - Breaking - Point - wasteland and DayZ StandAlone streaming and my rig eats it up with ease. I never drop under 30fps I usually run 45+ FPS with all of them maxed out settings with only the blurr stuff disabled ( I like to see whats hiding in the bushes in the distance if you get my point ) but yeah I have done alot of windows tweaking and such to get my 5ghz x8 9590 to play / stream like a beast in the games well known to kill AMD CPU based machines.

This is pretty much how I setup my Dxtory and OBS for streaming


----------



## rickcooperjr

Come on guys we can't let this thread go stagnant or it will lose its momentum we need to keep the knowledge / experience flowing this thread needs to stay active if at all possible.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Come on guys we can't let this thread go stagnant or it will lose its momentum we need to keep the knowledge / experience flowing this thread needs to stay active if at all possible.


Hey I was trying but I decided to change from my 9590 back to my 8350!

Then I decided to do more work on my build. Like reversing my CaseLabs SM8's orientation, and add a pedestal with two more 360mm rads plus 6 more Noctua NF-F12's: on & on & on...


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Come on guys we can't let this thread go stagnant or it will lose its momentum we need to keep the knowledge / experience flowing this thread needs to stay active if at all possible.


6 GHZ! then..maybe..maybe not.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Come on guys we can't let this thread go stagnant or it will lose its momentum we need to keep the knowledge / experience flowing this thread needs to stay active if at all possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 GHZ! then..maybe..maybe not.
Click to expand...

I have to say if I was into LN2 it is very possible 6ghz or more could pass the club requirements I have seen some successfully making IBT AVX on Vishera with LN2 well enough to pass the requirements @ 6ghz+ so we might have one roll thru here never know but not from me I don't do LN2 and such.

I lean a bit on the more practical hit the button it works type of guy keep in mind I do alot of gaming / streaming and such and do so on my 5ghz x8 9590 and 3x R9 290X's I have recently bumped my NB to 2600mhz and also tightened my ram timings even further this gave me a very nice boost for what I do with my machine nearly daily which is gaming and streaming my gameplay and such.

Simply put LN2 cooling and such in my eyes is not practical and worth even doing for my needs my overkill liquid cooling setup handles anything I can throw at it within reason keep in mind my 3x R9 290X's are doing 1175mhz core and 1525mhz ram and they are also in the same loop as my CPU and my CPU tops 52c to do IBT AVX ( after multiple runs like 6-8 of them atleast ) at room temp of 24c-26c ( my daughter is back here alot and well I want it warm for her A hint concrete non heated floor and my back section of the house is brick which is where my computer room is ) and according to a few I am on the high end of the voltage side on my CPU so that adds alot of heat to my setup.

I topped 52c after several runs without even going extreme or changing anything from my normal daily stuff on my cooling infact I ran my fans on my rad and trans cooler on the low speed setting the 5v side of my switch for my homemade fan controller nor did I lower my room temps in any way I could have done the lowering room temp and turning the fans to 12v speed and I bet my max temp would never have rose over 40c-45c if not been even lower I kept with my true 24/7 run style for gaming / streaming and so on. I often go for days without shutting the machine down and leave it running 5 out of 7 days a week on average and have for a longtime.


----------



## Orthello

As awesome as it would be i think the clubs 24/7 requirement would be more like 24x7 seconds on LN2 .. not daily driver stuff ;-)


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> As awesome as it would be i think the clubs 24/7 requirement would be more like 24x7 seconds on *LN2* .. not daily driver stuff ;-)


OK now! That's another thing I've heard of but don't know anything about...

WTH is LN2?


----------



## Orthello

Liquid Nitrogen , its boils at -196c and so is extremely cold and great for extreme overclocking (whilst it lasts).

I was been a bit facetious with my 24x7 seconds but the main idea is its used for short benchmarking runs as nobody could afford to game on a liquid nitrogen setup lol.

Re my signature one of the only practical ways to game and have your whole system subzero or near , 24/7 is a chillbox


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Liquid Nitrogen , its boils at -196c and so is extremely cold and great for extreme overclocking (whilst it lasts).
> 
> I was been a bit facetious with my 24x7 seconds but the main idea is its used for short benchmarking runs as nobody could afford to game on a liquid nitrogen setup lol.
> 
> Re my signature one of the only practical ways to game and have your whole system subzero or near , 24/7 is a chillbox


Don't forget some go so far as to use liquid helium which goes much colder than LN2 around −269 °C here is a bit about liquid helium http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_helium some of the uber extreme overclockers start on LN2 and switch to liquid helium in the benching.

I don't need a chill box I get 5ghz on my setup on my extreme liquid cooling with ease and get 3x R9 290X's also in same loop like I said before fairly highly overlocked 1175mhz core and 1525mhz ram with EK waterblocks my R9's are the Matrix Platinum flavor. So you know I almost got the lightnings but found theyre premium not worth it for my purposes and at the time there were no waterblocks for the lightnings also at the time the 290X lightinings had the bug going on where the Fans shut down and would cause them to thermal shutdown or burn up which is still an issue http://wccftech.com/msi-r9-290x-lightning-bug-burned-cards-side-fans-stop-working-catalyst-14-3-update/


----------



## Minotaurtoo

a chill box sounds fun, but alas I have already maxed out my space in my pc room...


----------



## Benjiw

Whooop Whoooooop! Ordered up my NB waterblock with some primochill advanced LRT tubing and stuffs, a member from here has sold me his VRM waterblock too so the only blocks I'm missing now is one for the SB and a GPU heatsink.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Whooop Whoooooop! Ordered up my NB waterblock with some primochill advanced LRT tubing and stuffs, a member from here has sold me his VRM waterblock too so the only blocks I'm missing now is one for the SB and a GPU heatsink.










nice be sure to post results when you have it all done


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I was toying around a bit (again) with trying to get right at 5ghz and seeing what the min voltage needed is... 1.44... impressed me that it passed on standard... but very high nice indeed. Oh, and this is with 2560 cpu/nb and HT... wonder if I should bump the HT up a notch... probably wouldn't help since I'm only running one gpu.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was toying around a bit (again) with trying to get right at 5ghz and seeing what the min voltage needed is... 1.44... impressed me that it passed on standard... but very high nice indeed. Oh, and this is with 2560 cpu/nb and HT... wonder if I should bump the HT up a notch... probably wouldn't help since I'm only running one gpu.


I wish I had your chip mine currently will not run stable at any lowwer voltage I have tried and tried it just isn't happening for me you truly must have a golden chip.

I accept it I didn't win the silicon lottery this go around but I have a few times in the past I might order another 9590 soon to replace my other FX 8 core rig and will roll the dice once again and hope to win the silicon lottery currently the one I got in the club with is the best one on the 9590 front I do have a golden 8350 but well it is in other rig running at stock to keep eco features.

That golden 8350 pushed 5.2ghz prime95 stable @ 1.55v and was 5ghz prime95 and every tested test stable @1.49v so I would say it classifies as pretty good silicon but anything above 4.6 or 4.7 ghz the eco features wouldn't work. I stopped at 5.2ghz with that chip and let me tell you that thing just kept going at 1.55v I called it my max comfortable zone and it was not near thermal limits still had like 5c-7c to hit the 62c limit and my ambients were pretty warm had I have dropped ambients could have really lowered the temps alot atleast 10c-15c I could have shaved off had I have needed to.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was toying around a bit (again) with trying to get right at 5ghz and seeing what the min voltage needed is... 1.44... impressed me that it passed on standard... but very high nice indeed. Oh, and this is with 2560 cpu/nb and HT... wonder if I should bump the HT up a notch... probably wouldn't help since I'm only running one gpu.


What are all your settings?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What are all your settings?


I'll try to remember to get bios screen shots for you... but the basics are in the screen shot... if I had known it work so well, I'd took screenshots when I was in there lol.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What are all your settings?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to remember to get bios screen shots for you... but the basics are in the screen shot... if I had known it work so well, I'd took screenshots when I was in there lol.
Click to expand...

PLZ do I would love to experiment with your settings to see if that will work for me or anywhere near yours so far I have had no luck doing the FSB overclocking PLZ get both the main settings voltage settings for everything along with the LLC settings for everything this will make copying / imitating and tweaking to try to get it to work on others setups much easier by basically giving a baseline to adjust from.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ok here goes... a crapstorm of images... lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

Man I tried for over 2 hours my machine couldn't get any stability at all with FSB overclocking no matter how much I played in the safe ram 1333mhz NB 2300mhz or so and HT at 2580 or so I could not pass IBT AVX no matter what I did volt wise or anything.

Minotaurtoo you must have one gem of a chip


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Man I tried for over 2 hours my machine couldn't get any stability at all with FSB overclocking no matter how much I played in the safe ram 1333mhz NB 2300mhz or so and HT at 2580 or so I could not pass IBT AVX no matter what I did volt wise or anything.
> 
> Minotaurtoo you must have one gem of a chip


It's the same with me, all day trying various combinations but I can not get a positive result with the IBT AVX.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Man I tried for over 2 hours my machine couldn't get any stability at all with FSB overclocking no matter how much I played in the safe ram 1333mhz NB 2300mhz or so and HT at 2580 or so I could not pass IBT AVX no matter what I did volt wise or anything.
> 
> Minotaurtoo you must have one gem of a chip
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same with me, all day trying various combinations but I can not get a positive result with the IBT AVX.
Click to expand...

For me only way to overclock is multi only on my chip for some odd reason if i bump the multi down and bring the FSB up even 1mhz with keeping the ram and NB/HT below theyre normal it still isn't stable even at a a lower CPU clock in total so FSB overclocking is out for me for some reason it just wont work.

I read somewhere some of the FX chips refuse to overclock at all VIA FSB I quess mine is one of them.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Man I tried for over 2 hours my machine couldn't get any stability at all with FSB overclocking no matter how much I played in the safe ram 1333mhz NB 2300mhz or so and HT at 2580 or so I could not pass IBT AVX no matter what I did volt wise or anything.
> 
> Minotaurtoo you must have one gem of a chip


it is a gem, but all my chips I've had overclocked quite well via FSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> It's the same with me, all day trying various combinations but I can not get a positive result with the IBT AVX.


unfortunately I've got no help for you either... never had that problem... I've had several fx chips and on various boards and all OC'd via FSB quite well... some even better than by multi only.


----------



## gordesky1

Hi guys Im a long way from being 5ghzs 24/7 stable, I know the cpu can do it but the h100 push and pull just isn't up to the task with over 1.47volts lol But i wanted to ask you guys questions cause you guys know what you guys doing.

i can boot even up to 5.150 Probably more but i didin't try higher because i don't want to kill my windows till i back up lol..

But here's the question i wanted to ask. when i run intel burn in it will run up to 3 to 4 runs and sometimes even up to 8 but than it will freeze everything. Is that cpu voltage related or temps or ram? Usely on my older systems which had the 1090t i would just get a blue screen or a restart if it wasn't stable. The intel burn in test numbers are all stable numbers which are 3s on the test.

At anything over 1.47 temps can spike up to 70s and usely stays in the high 60s, Socket is a few lower because i have a 120mm fan behind the socket. And i even tried up to 1.55 to see if it would pass but it still frozed around 4 to 8 passes but the temps was in the 70s and spiked at times to low 80s..

My self im thinking temps are the problem, But i just wanted to be sure from the pros Vrm temps are good at load usely the vcore 1 is the hottest which maxes out in the low 50s and the vcore 2 is high 30s. While at idle they siting at 27c

In a month or 2 im going to try and get my custom loop going again so hopefully that will get me to 5ghzs stable

It might also help if i can see other people bio screens to see what their settings are at, And yea i know every chip and system is different but it might help.

Also this cpu is polrogers thought i bought off him which he did have it up to 5.3 or 4 before it kept freezing on him but he has a good loop.

At the moment my 24/7 has been 4.8ghzs 1.47v no crash's or anything temps gets up to 60s and low 60s for the socket at full load.

Thanks


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hi guys Im a long way from being 5ghzs 24/7 stable, I know the cpu can do it but the h100 push and pull just isn't up to the task with over 1.47volts lol But i wanted to ask you guys questions cause you guys know what you guys doing.
> 
> i can boot even up to 5.150 Probably more but i didin't try higher because i don't want to kill my windows till i back up lol..
> 
> But here's the question i wanted to ask. when i run intel burn in it will run up to 3 to 4 runs and sometimes even up to 8 but than it will freeze everything. Is that cpu voltage related or temps or ram? Usely on my older systems which had the 1090t i would just get a blue screen or a restart if it wasn't stable. The intel burn in test numbers are all stable numbers which are 3s on the test.
> 
> At anything over 1.47 temps can spike up to 70s and usely stays in the high 60s, Socket is a few lower because i have a 120mm fan behind the socket. And i even tried up to 1.55 to see if it would pass but it still frozed around 4 to 8 passes but the temps was in the 70s and spiked at times to low 80s..
> 
> My self im thinking temps are the problem, But i just wanted to be sure from the pros Vrm temps are good at load usely the vcore 1 is the hottest which maxes out in the low 50s and the vcore 2 is high 30s. While at idle they siting at 27c
> 
> In a month or 2 im going to try and get my custom loop going again so hopefully that will get me to 5ghzs stable
> 
> It might also help if i can see other people bio screens to see what their settings are at, And yea i know every chip and system is different but it might help.
> 
> Also this cpu is polrogers thought i bought off him which he did have it up to 5.3 or 4 before it kept freezing on him but he has a good loop.
> 
> At the moment my 24/7 has been 4.8ghzs 1.47v no crash's or anything temps gets up to 60s and low 60s for the socket at full load.
> 
> Thanks


Temps could be part of the problem. On my system, if it locks up, it usually a sign of not enough vcore. If it blue screens, I usually need more voltage for CPU/NB or ram issue. Try running as close to stock settings as you can for the CPU/NB and ram then check to see if it locks up again. If it does, chances are you need more voltage on the cpu. You are already starting to get high temps, so more voltage will mean higher temperatures. Me personally, I wouldn't go any higher since your already in the low 80's.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Temps could be part of the problem. On my system, if it locks up, it usually a sign of not enough vcore. If it blue screens, I usually need more voltage for CPU/NB or ram issue. Try running as close to stock settings as you can for the CPU/NB and ram then check to see if it locks up again. If it does, chances are you need more voltage on the cpu. You are already starting to get high temps, so more voltage will mean higher temperatures. Me personally, I wouldn't go any higher since your already in the low 80's.


Will it do anything to the cpu just to test it for 10 passes when its in the 70s and 80s? Also is it true with cooler temps the cpu can run at a lower vcore? Cause polroger that had this chip before ran this chip at 4.8ghzs at 1.39v which i need 1.47v. And he had it at 1.45v at 4.95 which i need 1.5+. His load temps was in the 30s and mid 40s.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Will it do anything to the cpu just to test it for 10 passes when its in the 70s and 80s? Also is it true with cooler temps the cpu can run at a lower vcore? Cause polroger that had this chip before ran this chip at 4.8ghzs at 1.39v which i need 1.47v. And he had it at 1.45v at 4.95 which i need 1.5+. His load temps was in the 30s and mid 40s.


I'm not to sure. I have seen some people run slightly into the 80c mark with no I'll effects (short runs thought).


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Temps could be part of the problem. On my system, if it locks up, it usually a sign of not enough vcore. If it blue screens, I usually need more voltage for CPU/NB or ram issue. Try running as close to stock settings as you can for the CPU/NB and ram then check to see if it locks up again. If it does, chances are you need more voltage on the cpu. You are already starting to get high temps, so more voltage will mean higher temperatures. Me personally, I wouldn't go any higher since your already in the low 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it do anything to the cpu just to test it for 10 passes when its in the 70s and 80s? Also is it true with cooler temps the cpu can run at a lower vcore? Cause polroger that had this chip before ran this chip at 4.8ghzs at 1.39v which i need 1.47v. And he had it at 1.45v at 4.95 which i need 1.5+. His load temps was in the 30s and mid 40s.
Click to expand...

as temps go up the chips become less efficient and get a voltage bleed which causes a huge barrier where you either cram more voltage and pray or you resolve the temperature issue and bring voltage down the FX's love low temps and when done it allows for much lower voltages.

You running over 62c is your stability issue try getting your temps in check otherwise you will have a runaway voltage bleed and voltage leakage / bleed meens more power the CPU should be able to use is lost as heat making heat much harder to control along with things being very unstable / dicey ask Benji he can agree with this first hand.

The FX chips love temps under 52c-55c under these there isn't much voltage leakage / bleed above things become a thermal mess if can get the FX to around 35c-40c the voltage requirements go way down and below that they also keep going down it is pretty amazing really when I had my chiller I got mine stable at 5ghz x8 at 1.47v ( around 28c-34c max temp could have gone lower but it was a simple test ) but on my insane liquid cooling ( max temp of 52c ) same chip / mobo nothing but cooling changed is stable at around 1.536v so that just goes to show you how much temps play a part with the voltage requirements.

Key thing try to get max temp under 55c preferably around 50c or lower and your voltage requirements will go down and chances of stability will go way up.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Will it do anything to the cpu just to test it for 10 passes when its in the 70s and 80s? Also is it true with cooler temps the cpu can run at a lower vcore? Cause polroger that had this chip before ran this chip at 4.8ghzs at 1.39v which i need 1.47v. And he had it at 1.45v at 4.95 which i need 1.5+. His load temps was in the 30s and mid 40s.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not to sure. I have seen some people run slightly into the 80c mark with no I'll effects (short runs thought).
Click to expand...

I will actually say no degradation of the chips will be an issue if ran above 65c for very long the IMC or NB controller will fail or become twitchy the ones used in the silicon is not the best to start with theyre heat rating is low and well keep in mind these parts of the die are not monitored and often run hotter than the CPU itself so if CPU is 80c the IMC / NB will be around 90c or higher that is where the issue lies in the FX chips the NB if becomes twitchy / dodgy things will be very difficult to diagnose so will the IMC if it becomes this way these are nightmares to chase down the problem when these become iffy.

I want to state when I say NB by itself I am referring to the CPU / NB part of the CPU die when I say IMC that is the internal memory controller.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hi guys Im a long way from being 5ghzs 24/7 stable, I know the cpu can do it but the h100 push and pull just isn't up to the task with over 1.47volts lol But i wanted to ask you guys questions cause you guys know what you guys doing.
> 
> i can boot even up to 5.150 Probably more but i didin't try higher because i don't want to kill my windows till i back up lol..
> 
> But here's the question i wanted to ask. when i run intel burn in it will run up to 3 to 4 runs and sometimes even up to 8 but than it will freeze everything. Is that cpu voltage related or temps or ram? Usely on my older systems which had the 1090t i would just get a blue screen or a restart if it wasn't stable. The intel burn in test numbers are all stable numbers which are 3s on the test.
> 
> At anything over 1.47 temps can spike up to 70s and usely stays in the high 60s, Socket is a few lower because i have a 120mm fan behind the socket. And i even tried up to 1.55 to see if it would pass but it still frozed around 4 to 8 passes but the temps was in the 70s and spiked at times to low 80s..
> 
> My self im thinking temps are the problem, But i just wanted to be sure from the pros Vrm temps are good at load usely the vcore 1 is the hottest which maxes out in the low 50s and the vcore 2 is high 30s. While at idle they siting at 27c
> 
> In a month or 2 im going to try and get my custom loop going again so hopefully that will get me to 5ghzs stable
> 
> It might also help if i can see other people bio screens to see what their settings are at, And yea i know every chip and system is different but it might help.
> 
> Also this cpu is polrogers thought i bought off him which he did have it up to 5.3 or 4 before it kept freezing on him but he has a good loop.
> 
> At the moment my 24/7 has been 4.8ghzs 1.47v no crash's or anything temps gets up to 60s and low 60s for the socket at full load.
> 
> Thanks


sounds like temps may be the issue there... kinda excessive for these chips... mine will fail at anything over 60C, but under that the volts are very low for the clocks I'm pushing.. sometimes temp issues can be overcame by dramatic volt increases, but its a cascade effect there... my "wall" is at 5ghz... I can force 5.1 stable by going to 1.52ish vcore, but after that nothings stable with my current cooling... 5ghz is stable at only 1.44v, but temps are very low with my cooling there.. maxing out under 50C core temp 5.1 pushes up into the 50's... I've found that 58 ish is where mine flakes out which limits me to 5.1 on my old 8350 I couldn't get past 4.8ghz and that took 1.53 I think... temps were horrible, 5ghz started to stabilize at 1.62, but I didn't like the temps... moral of the story, each chip is different... my old one... temps didn't seem to affect it as much as low volts did... this 9590 doesn't need much volts, but temps are a killer.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hi guys Im a long way from being 5ghzs 24/7 stable, I know the cpu can do it but the h100 push and pull just isn't up to the task with over 1.47volts lol But i wanted to ask you guys questions cause you guys know what you guys doing.
> 
> i can boot even up to 5.150 Probably more but i didin't try higher because i don't want to kill my windows till i back up lol..
> 
> But here's the question i wanted to ask. when i run intel burn in it will run up to 3 to 4 runs and sometimes even up to 8 but than it will freeze everything. Is that cpu voltage related or temps or ram? Usely on my older systems which had the 1090t i would just get a blue screen or a restart if it wasn't stable. The intel burn in test numbers are all stable numbers which are 3s on the test.
> 
> At anything over 1.47 temps can spike up to 70s and usely stays in the high 60s, Socket is a few lower because i have a 120mm fan behind the socket. And i even tried up to 1.55 to see if it would pass but it still frozed around 4 to 8 passes but the temps was in the 70s and spiked at times to low 80s..
> 
> My self im thinking temps are the problem, But i just wanted to be sure from the pros Vrm temps are good at load usely the vcore 1 is the hottest which maxes out in the low 50s and the vcore 2 is high 30s. While at idle they siting at 27c
> 
> In a month or 2 im going to try and get my custom loop going again so hopefully that will get me to 5ghzs stable
> 
> It might also help if i can see other people bio screens to see what their settings are at, And yea i know every chip and system is different but it might help.
> 
> Also this cpu is polrogers thought i bought off him which he did have it up to 5.3 or 4 before it kept freezing on him but he has a good loop.
> 
> At the moment my 24/7 has been 4.8ghzs 1.47v no crash's or anything temps gets up to 60s and low 60s for the socket at full load.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like temps may be the issue there... kinda excessive for these chips... mine will fail at anything over 60C, but under that the volts are very low for the clocks I'm pushing.. sometimes temp issues can be overcame by dramatic volt increases, but its a cascade effect there... my "wall" is at 5ghz... I can force 5.1 stable by going to 1.52ish vcore, but after that nothings stable with my current cooling... 5ghz is stable at only 1.44v, but temps are very low with my cooling there.. maxing out under 50C core temp 5.1 pushes up into the 50's... I've found that 58 ish is where mine flakes out which limits me to 5.1 on my old 8350 I couldn't get past 4.8ghz and that took 1.53 I think... temps were horrible, 5ghz started to stabilize at 1.62, but I didn't like the temps... moral of the story, each chip is different... my old one... temps didn't seem to affect it as much as low volts did... this 9590 doesn't need much volts, but temps are a killer.
Click to expand...

You just pointed out the outline why the LN2 guys look for the chips requiring higher voltages they are more sensitive to temps and cooler you can keep them the higher you can clock them these are the chips they usually use to go for the records with because they are immune to the cold bug the ones like yours that require little voltage will get the cold bug and also often will hit a wall and refuse to take more voltage.

Your chip is a gem for regular overclocking on liquid or air but for going for records with LN2 it would not cut the mustard if you get my point. I would love to have your chip and I am going to roll the dice and hope to win the silicon lottery again in next few weeks on another 9590 to replace my 8350 if it is a gem it will go in my current machine and that machine will recieve this current chip as its replacement. I am really hoping to get a good one that can do low voltage with my cooling that would be awesome and would likely make for a impressive result.

Oh this will be my 3rd time rolling the dice hoping to win the silicon lottery on the FX 9590 alone.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

wishing you luck!


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> as temps go up the chips become less efficient and get a voltage bleed which causes a huge barrier where you either cram more voltage and pray or you resolve the temperature issue and bring voltage down the FX's love low temps and when done it allows for much lower voltages.
> 
> You running over 62c is your stability issue try getting your temps in check otherwise you will have a runaway voltage bleed and voltage leakage / bleed meens more power the CPU should be able to use is lost as heat making heat much harder to control along with things being very unstable / dicey ask Benji he can agree with this first hand.
> 
> The FX chips love temps under 52c-55c under these there isn't much voltage leakage / bleed above things become a thermal mess if can get the FX to around 35c-40c the voltage requirements go way down and below that they also keep going down it is pretty amazing really when I had my chiller I got mine stable at 5ghz x8 at 1.47v ( around 28c-34c max temp could have gone lower but it was a simple test ) but on my insane liquid cooling ( max temp of 52c ) same chip / mobo nothing but cooling changed is stable at around 1.536v so that just goes to show you how much temps play a part with the voltage requirements.
> 
> Key thing try to get max temp under 55c preferably around 50c or lower and your voltage requirements will go down and chances of stability will go way up.


Yea hopefully the water cooling system im going to build will keep it in the 50s or lower. Pretty much going to use my rasa block and res and 240mm rad over but add another 240mm into it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> sounds like temps may be the issue there... kinda excessive for these chips... mine will fail at anything over 60C, but under that the volts are very low for the clocks I'm pushing.. sometimes temp issues can be overcame by dramatic volt increases, but its a cascade effect there... my "wall" is at 5ghz... I can force 5.1 stable by going to 1.52ish vcore, but after that nothings stable with my current cooling... 5ghz is stable at only 1.44v, but temps are very low with my cooling there.. maxing out under 50C core temp 5.1 pushes up into the 50's... I've found that 58 ish is where mine flakes out which limits me to 5.1 on my old 8350 I couldn't get past 4.8ghz and that took 1.53 I think... temps were horrible, 5ghz started to stabilize at 1.62, but I didn't like the temps... moral of the story, each chip is different... my old one... temps didn't seem to affect it as much as low volts did... this 9590 doesn't need much volts, but temps are a killer.


Yea these chips can really heat up.. I thought my 1100t was bad at 58 to 62max load at 4.1ghzs 1.6volts when i was testing it lol Anything over 1.4volts on these fx chips temps can go crazy:\

Everything is stable at 4.8ghzs 1.47v even tho the temps can get into the 60s. At the moment im just running 1.4v with 4.75ghz which has a load at 51c till i get my loop going and hopefully i can join the club lol

Now i did get it to pass with 4.991 lol

 But as you can see the temps are just out of control.

Also i notice im getting alot of vdroop now when im pushing higher voltage.. Even tho i have llc on high i even tried very high. That could be a reason why its freezing sense as you can see it drop to 1.536v... Is it normal to get vdroop at high voltage? Up to 1.47v the volts stay stable but anything over that they can get crazy..

Im really thinking of trying to run the pc outside on my deck for a few and see if i can get it to be stable with the cooler temps lol Pretty much that would give me a idea of were to start hehe.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've always had heavy vdroop at high... well... maybe not really heavy, but about .03 v drop. On ultra high I vboost a tad... about .01 and on rare occasions .02, but all boards have there own unique signature when it comes to vdroop... may be similar, but can vary.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> as temps go up the chips become less efficient and get a voltage bleed which causes a huge barrier where you either cram more voltage and pray or you resolve the temperature issue and bring voltage down the FX's love low temps and when done it allows for much lower voltages.
> 
> You running over 62c is your stability issue try getting your temps in check otherwise you will have a runaway voltage bleed and voltage leakage / bleed meens more power the CPU should be able to use is lost as heat making heat much harder to control along with things being very unstable / dicey ask Benji he can agree with this first hand.
> 
> The FX chips love temps under 52c-55c under these there isn't much voltage leakage / bleed above things become a thermal mess if can get the FX to around 35c-40c the voltage requirements go way down and below that they also keep going down it is pretty amazing really when I had my chiller I got mine stable at 5ghz x8 at 1.47v ( around 28c-34c max temp could have gone lower but it was a simple test ) but on my insane liquid cooling ( max temp of 52c ) same chip / mobo nothing but cooling changed is stable at around 1.536v so that just goes to show you how much temps play a part with the voltage requirements.
> 
> Key thing try to get max temp under 55c preferably around 50c or lower and your voltage requirements will go down and chances of stability will go way up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea hopefully the water cooling system im going to build will keep it in the 50s or lower. Pretty much going to use my rasa block and res and 240mm rad over but add another 240mm into it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> sounds like temps may be the issue there... kinda excessive for these chips... mine will fail at anything over 60C, but under that the volts are very low for the clocks I'm pushing.. sometimes temp issues can be overcame by dramatic volt increases, but its a cascade effect there... my "wall" is at 5ghz... I can force 5.1 stable by going to 1.52ish vcore, but after that nothings stable with my current cooling... 5ghz is stable at only 1.44v, but temps are very low with my cooling there.. maxing out under 50C core temp 5.1 pushes up into the 50's... I've found that 58 ish is where mine flakes out which limits me to 5.1 on my old 8350 I couldn't get past 4.8ghz and that took 1.53 I think... temps were horrible, 5ghz started to stabilize at 1.62, but I didn't like the temps... moral of the story, each chip is different... my old one... temps didn't seem to affect it as much as low volts did... this 9590 doesn't need much volts, but temps are a killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea these chips can really heat up.. I thought my 1100t was bad at 58 to 62max load at 4.1ghzs 1.6volts when i was testing it lol Anything over 1.4volts on these fx chips temps can go crazy:\
> 
> Everything is stable at 4.8ghzs 1.47v even tho the temps can get into the 60s. At the moment im just running 1.4v with 4.75ghz which has a load at 51c till i get my loop going and hopefully i can join the club lol
> 
> Now i did get it to pass with 4.991 lol
> 
> But as you can see the temps are just out of control.
> 
> Also i notice im getting alot of vdroop now when im pushing higher voltage.. Even tho i have llc on high i even tried very high. That could be a reason why its freezing sense as you can see it drop to 1.536v... Is it normal to get vdroop at high voltage? Up to 1.47v the volts stay stable but anything over that they can get crazy..
> 
> Im really thinking of trying to run the pc outside on my deck for a few and see if i can get it to be stable with the cooler temps lol Pretty much that would give me a idea of were to start hehe.
Click to expand...

I will say this the easier way as the FX chips get hot theyre efficiency goes down meening they draw more power and require more voltage to combat the Vdroop the increased power draw and voltage leakage / bleed is your issue which becomes a major issue as temps go up once you get your temps in check the situation will likely improve drastically and alot less Vdroop will occur. PLZ keep in mind also as your VRM's get hot theyre efficiency goes down also making them less efficient at feeding your CPU the power once you get temps in check the CPU will draw less power and also will require less voltage so remedy your temperature issue and things will change drastically.

I can almost guarantee this especially since you already know the guy before had it doing very well and that was because he had the temp issue tamed you on other hand are letting it try to set things on fire and trying to force more voltage into it to try to tame it this is wrong approach ( it just adds more heat and headache and will just make the fight that much harder ) fix your cooling issue first otherwise you will destroy a already known to be a gem of a chip and let me tell you finding a chip that will do under 1.5v for 5ghz is a gem let me tell you so don't ruin it by being cheap or stubborn have patience and approach the issue properly fix your cooling situation to tame the temps then we can help you otherwise you got a nightmare to work with.

PLZ stop trying till you remedy your temperature issue or you will fry something and if you fry that chip you will regret it a good one that will do 5ghz with less than 1.5v or even 1.5v is very hard to find and you know that one will do it at 1.475v for 5ghz so treat it properly and supply the cooling it needs or you will regret it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea hopefully the water cooling system im going to build will keep it in the 50s or lower. Pretty much going to use my rasa block and res and 240mm rad over but add another 240mm into it.
> Yea these chips can really heat up.. I thought my 1100t was bad at 58 to 62max load at 4.1ghzs 1.6volts when i was testing it lol Anything over 1.4volts on these fx chips temps can go crazy:\
> 
> Everything is stable at 4.8ghzs 1.47v even tho the temps can get into the 60s. At the moment im just running 1.4v with 4.75ghz which has a load at 51c till i get my loop going and hopefully i can join the club lol
> 
> Now i did get it to pass with 4.991 lol
> 
> But as you can see the temps are just out of control.
> 
> Also i notice im getting alot of vdroop now when im pushing higher voltage.. Even tho i have llc on high i even tried very high. That could be a reason why its freezing sense as you can see it drop to 1.536v... Is it normal to get vdroop at high voltage? Up to 1.47v the volts stay stable but anything over that they can get crazy..
> 
> Im really thinking of trying to run the pc outside on my deck for a few and see if i can get it to be stable with the cooler temps lol Pretty much that would give me a idea of were to start hehe.


That's a pretty high temp for even a H100, are you sure the mount is working correctly as a few of these sometimes need rubber o rings on them behind the motherboard for the heatsink to sit correctly. Anyway, what you thinking of for your custom loop? I'm still struggling to get a pretty decent stable 5ghz. stuck at 4.96ghz atm.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea hopefully the water cooling system im going to build will keep it in the 50s or lower. Pretty much going to use my rasa block and res and 240mm rad over but add another 240mm into it.
> Yea these chips can really heat up.. I thought my 1100t was bad at 58 to 62max load at 4.1ghzs 1.6volts when i was testing it lol Anything over 1.4volts on these fx chips temps can go crazy:\
> 
> Everything is stable at 4.8ghzs 1.47v even tho the temps can get into the 60s. At the moment im just running 1.4v with 4.75ghz which has a load at 51c till i get my loop going and hopefully i can join the club lol
> 
> Now i did get it to pass with 4.991 lol
> 
> But as you can see the temps are just out of control.
> 
> Also i notice im getting alot of vdroop now when im pushing higher voltage.. Even tho i have llc on high i even tried very high. That could be a reason why its freezing sense as you can see it drop to 1.536v... Is it normal to get vdroop at high voltage? Up to 1.47v the volts stay stable but anything over that they can get crazy..
> 
> Im really thinking of trying to run the pc outside on my deck for a few and see if i can get it to be stable with the cooler temps lol Pretty much that would give me a idea of were to start hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty high temp for even a H100, are you sure the mount is working correctly as a few of these sometimes need rubber o rings on them behind the motherboard for the heatsink to sit correctly. Anyway, what you thinking of for your custom loop? I'm still struggling to get a pretty decent stable 5ghz. stuck at 4.96ghz atm.
Click to expand...

apparently there is a right and wrong way to install the h100i apparenlty there is contact pressure issues if installed wrong way.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> apparently there is a right and wrong way to install the h100i apparenlty there is contact pressure issues if installed wrong way.


Especially with the AMD mounting!

Former Corsair H100i owner...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> apparently there is a right and wrong way to install the h100i apparenlty there is contact pressure issues if installed wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially with the AMD mounting!
> 
> Former Corsair H100i owner...
Click to expand...

from my understanding it has to do with the way you face the lines sticking out of the block / pump one way won't allow it to contact CPU properly otherway allows it to contact CPU properly but in the instructions and such it doesn't say anything about it read up on people having nightmares with it many found by switching the direction the lines faced fixxed the issue. That I call a mess up on corsairs side that they should have in the documentation as to proper way to do it.

Oh and yes it seems to only really affect AMD mounting which is the puzzling thing again a flaw from corsair which they do not warn nor mention in the documentation my cousin had this issue on his 8350 we flipped the block / pump around and problem solved go figure.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> That's a pretty high temp for even a H100, are you sure the mount is working correctly as a few of these sometimes need rubber o rings on them behind the motherboard for the heatsink to sit correctly. Anyway, what you thinking of for your custom loop? I'm still struggling to get a pretty decent stable 5ghz. stuck at 4.96ghz atm.


Yea i know it seems way to high for it mainly sense im running push and pull with the 120mm tycoon fans... I remounted this h100 about 5 times in this month each time its the same.. And this uses the stock amd mounting so cant put o rings on it..
I ran my 1100t at 1.6v trying to get 4.2stable again on it before i got this cpu and the max temps that got to is 58-62. It could be because this h100 is about 4 years old which i run my computers 24/7 so it could be worn..

I was thinking of reusing my rasa 240kit i bought back in 2010 and add another 240mm rad. This is the kit http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-rasa750rs240-watercoolingkit.html i say it was around 10c better than the h100 before the pump died on me.. Than it came back to life lol..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> from my understanding it has to do with the way you face the lines sticking out of the block / pump one way won't allow it to contact CPU properly otherway allows it to contact CPU properly but in the instructions and such it doesn't say anything about it read up on people having nightmares with it many found by switching the direction the lines faced fixxed the issue. That I call a mess up on corsairs side that they should have in the documentation as to proper way to do it.
> 
> Oh and yes it seems to only really affect AMD mounting which is the puzzling thing again a flaw from corsair which they do not warn nor mention in the documentation my cousin had this issue on his 8350 we flipped the block / pump around and problem solved go figure.


So whats the best way the lines should be facing? Mine is towards the ram side which the corsair lettering is facing normal. And the rad lines facing towards the rear of the case. Maybe i should flip it around and see what happens? The weird thing is the idle temps are great. it usely idles 20s and 30 depending on the house temp for the socket and shows teens and 20s for the package Now i know the teen temps are a bit wrong because it cant cool it cooler than the outside of the case temp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I will say this the easier way as the FX chips get hot theyre efficiency goes down meening they draw more power and require more voltage to combat the Vdroop the increased power draw and voltage leakage / bleed is your issue which becomes a major issue as temps go up once you get your temps in check the situation will likely improve drastically and alot less Vdroop will occur. PLZ keep in mind also as your VRM's get hot theyre efficiency goes down also making them less efficient at feeding your CPU the power once you get temps in check the CPU will draw less power and also will require less voltage so remedy your temperature issue and things will change drastically.
> 
> I can almost guarantee this especially since you already know the guy before had it doing very well and that was because he had the temp issue tamed you on other hand are letting it try to set things on fire and trying to force more voltage into it to try to tame it this is wrong approach ( it just adds more heat and headache and will just make the fight that much harder ) fix your cooling issue first otherwise you will destroy a already known to be a gem of a chip and let me tell you finding a chip that will do under 1.5v for 5ghz is a gem let me tell you so don't ruin it by being cheap or stubborn have patience and approach the issue properly fix your cooling situation to tame the temps then we can help you otherwise you got a nightmare to work with.
> 
> PLZ stop trying till you remedy your temperature issue or you will fry something and if you fry that chip you will regret it a good one that will do 5ghz with less than 1.5v or even 1.5v is very hard to find and you know that one will do it at 1.475v for 5ghz so treat it properly and supply the cooling it needs or you will regret it.


Yep that was the last run i ran, Im not trying anymore till i get this cooling problem solved. So i put it down to 4.75 1.4v and temps are 50 to 52 at load for the package and 40s for the socket. It does 4.8ghz at 1.47 fine but i prefer the temps of the 1.4 lol

And all other temps are fine. The vrms stays around 48 to 50 on vrm 1 and the vrm 2 stays in the 40s. I have a amd fan blowing on the front and have a 120mm fan blowing on the back side of the board.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> from my understanding it has to do with the way you face the lines sticking out of the block / pump one way won't allow it to contact CPU properly otherway allows it to contact CPU properly but in the instructions and such it doesn't say anything about it read up on people having nightmares with it many found by switching the direction the lines faced fixxed the issue. That I call a mess up on corsairs side that they should have in the documentation as to proper way to do it.
> 
> Oh and yes it seems to only really affect AMD mounting which is the puzzling thing again a flaw from corsair which they do not warn nor mention in the documentation my cousin had this issue on his 8350 we flipped the block / pump around and problem solved go figure.


Equal pressure, from only two points, is very difficult to achieve







vs four points







like most water cooling manufacturers have...

I switched from the H100i to a Swiftech H220...

Best thing I ever did when I was using All In One cooling solutions...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Yeah I had an H80 once... mounting was a pain... but it was ok when finally on right... however... switching to custom loop was the best move I've made.


----------



## PolRoger

FX-8370 @ 5.0GHz DDR3-2032C8:


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> FX-8370 @ 5.0GHz DDR3-2032C8:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice vcore at load... I think its the lowest I've seen for AMD at 5ghz without LN2 or other subzero cooling... nice







Added... bios shot would be appreciated so people can see your settings if you don't mind... that is a really nice clock for volts... mine takes at least 1.45 under load to be stable at 5ghz (1.44 in bios)


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added... bios shot would be appreciated so people can see your settings if you don't mind...


Thanks...









Here is my current "crunching" overclock... 5050MHz DDR3-2050C8:



Here are the Voltages and ASUS Digi-Power section from BIOS for current overclock...


----------



## Benjiw

I need help overclocking my ram, I have mismatched ram though so do I have absolutely no chance in hell until I ditch one kit and match it with another?


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I need help overclocking my ram, I have mismatched ram though so do I have absolutely no chance in hell until I ditch one kit and match it with another?


Are you now running (two) 2x4GB kits of DDR3-1600C9 1.5v dram?

When running higher ram speeds.. Much depends on the quality of the actual OEM manufactured ic's used in your particular Corsair and G.Skill kits...

It is possible that there might be some headroom for one or the other of the two kits... Also if you are lucky they might actually be spec'd with the same type ic... Which will increase the chances of compatibility between the two kits.

Check for the Ver.# on the Corsair kit printed on the side label of one of the sticks ... and Check the 4th thru 8th digit (= ic code) from the serial # listed on the G.Skill kit...

Post back here with your findings...

Corsair:
http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showpost.php?s=7e7373c977e7cb7e999d2ba8855c5d76&p=343672&postcount=1
G.Skill:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G-Skill-s-SNs&p=5148813&viewfull=1#post5148813
DDR3 ic info:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread&p=5182403&viewfull=1#post5182403


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I need help overclocking my ram, I have mismatched ram though so do I have absolutely no chance in hell until I ditch one kit and match it with another?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now running (two) 2x4GB kits of DDR3-1600C9 1.5v dram?
> 
> When running higher ram speeds.. Much depends on the quality of the actual OEM manufactured ic's used in your particular Corsair and G.Skill kits...
> 
> It is possible that there might be some headroom for one or the other of the two kits... Also if you are lucky they might actually be spec'd with the same type ic... Which will increase the chances of compatibility between the two kits.
> 
> Check for the Ver.# on the Corsair kit printed on the side label of one of the sticks ... and Check the 4th thru 8th digit (= ic code) from the serial # listed on the G.Skill kit...
> 
> Post back here with your findings...
> 
> Corsair:
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showpost.php?s=7e7373c977e7cb7e999d2ba8855c5d76&p=343672&postcount=1
> G.Skill:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G-Skill-s-SNs&p=5148813&viewfull=1#post5148813
> DDR3 ic info:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread&p=5182403&viewfull=1#post5182403
Click to expand...

Just out of curiousity I got some corsair vengeance 1866mhz ram here that is in my secondary machine and I have not been able to verify what IC's it uses ( got heat shield on them ) model is CMZ16GX3M4X1866C9 these are a 16gb set of 4x 4gb info seems very scarce and hard to find on my set any help would be appreciated I have tried to tighten timings and slightly overclock them and neither will take even if I volt them thru the roof 1.65v I think they are garbage or something but according to the model # and such these are suppose to be good overclockers with I believe samsung IC's same as the samsung wonder ram that is what I was told when I bought them.

Either way I am just trying to verify that the guy ( a friend supposedly ) I bought them from lied to me lol again info is very hard to find on my set mine got the black PCB not the green PCB as most are. The ones of my model with black PCB is suppose to be the samsung wonder ones that are suppose to overclock like a mad man but mine don't overclock for crap and that is what bothers me something just feels off.

They are version 3 micron no wonder they won't overclock for crap ( 3.X Micron 128Mx8 ) well I guess that answers my question.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> They are version 3 micron no wonder they won't overclock for crap ( 3.X Micron 128Mx8 ) well I guess that answers my question.


Sometimes the binning of the ic by the manufacturer is very tight and without much overhead...

Here are some testing/reviews on various dram kits by Woomak....

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732290-Woomack-s-memory-test-list?p=7483577&viewfull=1#post7483577


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> They are version 3 micron no wonder they won't overclock for crap ( 3.X Micron 128Mx8 ) well I guess that answers my question.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes the binning of the ic by the manufacturer is very tight and without much overhead...
> 
> Here are some testing/reviews on various dram kits by Woomak....
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732290-Woomack-s-memory-test-list?p=7483577&viewfull=1#post7483577
Click to expand...

Yeah I seem to have the same set he tested mine are not the low profile though but same PCB and such and it couldn't clock for crap the one he tested also was the black PCB so yeah that explains it he said it was buggy and didn't scale and wouldn't clock for crap. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/752671-Corsair-Vengeancel-2x4GB-DDR3-1866-CL10-1-5V-CML8GX3M2A1866C9

I got a 16gb set that was used for 2 weeks and got original reciepts and all for $100 for 4x 4gb 1866mhz C9 timed so I didn't get hurt to bad they work at factory settings / specs so it is all good but I was a bit let down given they were suppose to overclock and such.

My friend got a job other side of the country and had to take down his gaming rig and instead of dragging it along he parted it out and sold it I bought it and then pieced it out using the parts I wanted and sold the ones I didn't and well saved some parts for spares and such. He had bought the 1866mhz ram to hold him over till his 2400mhz ram 32gb worth got there ( was on back order ) which I also bought it was a I7 3770k rig which I delided and overclocked the snot out of it 4.6ghz fairly easy still running till this day.

That rig is now my video / game capture rig for game streaming ( my signature rig is my gaming rig ) the 3770k game capture / streaming rig is now running 4.2ghz I still do some video encoding and such on it when not game streaming with it some would ask why I am using it for that instead of using as my gaming machine that is simple it is my choice which rig I use for what.


----------



## tomytom99

I'll be working on getting 5.0, I'm at 4.9 stable on my 4790k, but I didn't have enough time to boost up to 5.0. I was a little weary of upping my voltage, but I think that I'll go for it since I do have that OC'ing board. I'll let you know how 5.0 goes, but I'm a little doubtful of my temps. ~1.4 volts is what I'm at right now. I wonder, what's the highest "Safe" voltage for a 4790k? I know the whole "it's never safe to increase voltage..." but I really want to know the highest I can go without causing the thing to fry. I want to shoot for something higher that even 5.0 GHz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I'll be working on getting 5.0, I'm at 4.9 stable on my 4790k, but I didn't have enough time to boost up to 5.0. I was a little weary of upping my voltage, but I think that I'll go for it since I do have that OC'ing board. I'll let you know how 5.0 goes, but I'm a little doubtful of my temps. ~1.4 volts is what I'm at right now. I wonder, what's the highest "Safe" voltage for a 4790k? I know the whole "it's never safe to increase voltage..." but I really want to know the highest I can go without causing the thing to fry. I want to shoot for something higher that even 5.0 GHz.


I'm not sure on intel.. I've heard that 1.5 is where accelerated degradation begins... maybe one of the intel boys in the club will see this and correct me if I'm wrong... good luck and looking forward to having a new intel member when you make it... I'm pretty sure you will... oh remember intels thermal limit is very high unlike amd... something like 90C I think. (please if any intel overclocker reads this correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm not sure on intel.. I've heard that 1.5 is where accelerated degradation begins... maybe one of the intel boys in the club will see this and correct me if I'm wrong... good luck and looking forward to having a new intel member when you make it... I'm pretty sure you will... oh remember intels thermal limit is very high unlike amd... something like 90C I think. (please if any intel overclocker reads this correct me if I'm wrong)


You are correct. I remember back when I was running my i5 3570k @ 4.4 GHz, I managed to get the water block on wrong, and the thing throttled so much after it climbed to about 90 degrees. Usually if it reaches 100, then it will shut off entirely.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> You are correct. I remember back when I was running my i5 3570k @ 4.4 GHz, I managed to get the water block on wrong, and the thing throttled so much after it climbed to about 90 degrees. Usually if it reaches 100, then it will shut off entirely.


.. AMD on the FX chips shuts off at 87c I think


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I'll be working on getting 5.0, I'm at 4.9 stable on my 4790k, but I didn't have enough time to boost up to 5.0. I was a little weary of upping my voltage, but I think that I'll go for it since I do have that OC'ing board. I'll let you know how 5.0 goes, but I'm a little doubtful of my temps. ~1.4 volts is what I'm at right now. I wonder, what's the highest "Safe" voltage for a 4790k? I know the whole "it's never safe to increase voltage..." but I really want to know the highest I can go without causing the thing to fry. I want to shoot for something higher that even 5.0 GHz.


With intel, particularly Haswell/DC, and even sandy/ivy, you have to worry about temps. We have more headroom than the AMD guys do, but higher heat density. If you can keep it cool, then the volts are less of an issue. Pretty sure you could run 1.35 at 95C and see more degradation than at 1.45 under 70C. But that is just a theory, nobody really knows. I have had no signs of degradation on my Ivy based processor after 2 years, and I am pumping ~1.43 Vcore and staying under 80C for normal operation.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> With intel, particularly Haswell/DC, and even sandy/ivy, you have to worry about temps. We have more headroom than the AMD guys do, but higher heat density. If you can keep it cool, then the volts are less of an issue. Pretty sure you could run 1.35 at 95C and see more degradation than at 1.45 under 70C. But that is just a theory, nobody really knows. I have had no signs of degradation on my Ivy based processor after 2 years, and I am pumping ~1.43 Vcore and staying under 80C for normal operation.


I figure it's just too early to tell, since we don't have the people who have run Haswell for several years.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 8350 cooled by a ZALMAN LQ-320 with 4000 rpm fan


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> .. AMD on the FX chips shuts off at 87c I think


While I was on the air cooling FX shuts off at 90°C it happened 2 times while I was looking for the best score in Cinebench at 5.2GHz and 1.536V.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 8350 cooled by a ZALMAN LQ-320 with 4000 rpm fan


Either you are using the non AVX version of IBT or you're getting throttled like crazy! Also you're testing wrong, you need to close all background applications (yous system tray is full so not using it properly) a standard run on your CPU should take 9.5-10 seconds not 20s and your voltage is far too low. I think something is a miss here?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 8350 cooled by a ZALMAN LQ-320 with 4000 rpm fan
> 
> 
> 
> Either you are using the non AVX version of IBT or you're getting throttled like crazy! Also you're testing wrong, you need to close all background applications (yous system tray is full so not using it properly) a standard run on your CPU should take 9.5-10 seconds not 20s and your voltage is far too low. I think something is a miss here?
Click to expand...

don't forget his bandwidth in Gflops is 1/2 what it should be something is very wrong there he must be running regular AVX and that doesn't explain the 20s to complete there is something very odd there also.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 8350 cooled by a ZALMAN LQ-320 with 4000 rpm fan


I think you are using the IBT non AVX version.. please use the avx version in the first post


----------



## RWS JEREMY

wrong IBT my bad. also my socket temp is lower with more voltage because i just installed little copper
heatsinks on the back of my socket and vrm heat spreader. this test was a lot harder to pass,but i got it i think lol
got this 120 aio doing some work


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong IBT my bad. also my socket temp is lower with more voltage because i just installed little copper
> heatsinks on the back of my socket and vrm heat spreader. this test was a lot harder to pass,but i got it i think lol
> got this 120 aio doing some work


congrats you're in!







That voltage swing though, ouch what a vboost! Yeah, the IBT AVX is a lot harder to pass, that's actually why I use it... it is quick, and hard to pass... pretty much any OC that can pass it on very high will be good to go, but here I only ask for standard.... don't want to be too hard on peoples cpu's just to get in... It should be noted though, that passing IBT AVX on max even isn't proof of 100% stability, but its a dang good start lol...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> 
> 
> wrong IBT my bad. also my socket temp is lower with more voltage because i just installed little copper
> heatsinks on the back of my socket and vrm heat spreader. this test was a lot harder to pass,but i got it i think lol
> got this 120 aio doing some work


You still need more voltage, your CPU is being throttled, plus the GFLops are all over the place, it should take 9secs not 11s.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You still need more voltage, your CPU is being throttled, plus the GFLops are all over the place, it should take 9secs not 11s.


I noticed that too, but there could have been something running in the background... or poor memory timings... I've seen it happen with me... also in his during test screenshot I see no direct evidence of throttling... all cpu cores pegged out... that does not rule out throttling I know, but I can't see it for sure... Somethings a bit fishy about it... I'm thinking it may have something to do with him using extreme LLC profile and maybe poor memory speeds and or timings. IDK, but if he wants help this is the place to get it.


----------



## rickcooperjr

every test I found for AMD FX the Gflops was near 87-90 or so Gflops his are barely 80 Gflops so something is off I did testing that is 4.2ghz-4.4ghz area at best 4.6ghz area Gflops look at his running process count and his ram usage he doesn't have anything hardly running something seems very off you might want to request some kind of clock monitoring to make sure it isn't throttling if it is throttling the CPUz won't show this it will only show the initial clock / multiplier when the CPUz was opened something is off there is nearly nothing running in the background or ram and running processes count would be up.

Look at my results according to mine I have more major stuff running than him ( look at resource usage mine is nearly double his ) and am using much more ram so mine should be lower than his due to mine was running more stuff in the background ( in total ) http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695

I tried 4.2ghz 4.4ghz and 4.6ghz the only way I can get his Gflops is with around 4.4ghz add extra resource usage running in background best case is 4.6ghz so something is very off / fishy with his results add the increased time to complete near 11s with his light resource usage I have to say that makes things even more definite he has to be throttling or something.

When I ran 4.8ghz I got 85-87 Gflops even when running more in the background internet webpages opened and even downloading some torrents for my CCG arma 2 DayZ maps 4.8ghz yielded around 5Gflops higher than his supposed 5GHZ run so something is odd and does not add up. The numbers confuse me and give me doubts of a full 5GHZ run entire time. My 4.6GHZ run with same example yielded 82-84 Gflops and I had much more load and background stuff running than he did in a 5GHZ run that yielded him around 80 Gflops.

So in my eyes there are to many red flags till there is proof of steady clock speeds I don't think those are legit solid 5GHZ runs that is just my 2 cents on the situation it seems very fishy without enough proof to prove it was proper or legit 5GHZ the whole way thru. I can only reproduce his results near 4.4ghz-4.6ghz in best case so that is pretty substantially off if you get my point if he is getting those results at the 5GHZ he is better off doing something different because at sec I get much better performance than him at around 4.6GHZ so his 5GHZ OC is about worthless as far as performance goes for anything usefull especially gaming where the Gflops matter.

upon further research we need to find out which MOBO he is using he may be getting VRM throttling or something of the sort some MOBO's if they draw more power than they can feed will cause CPU to throttle down a few 100MHZ and will do so in such a manor that the graph in task manager and such won't show it and as IBT AVX is pretty much a solid load very little variation it stays loaded up so the graph won't reflect it again where clock monitoring software would be of use for requirement and would make a judgement on such things much easier.

I do not believe he has a sabertooth 990fx r2.0 by the way it looks like a lower end ASUS MOBO possible a 970A board ( they can't hold 5GHZ x8 for a sustained run and downclock / throttle ) from what I am seeing and would add up with the issues I see. The VRM throttling the CPU would make alot of sense given VRM throttling will not show in the task manager CPU graph so until we see more info on his MOBO and such and maybe proof of running test clocks thru entire test we will not know but you should not have added him to the club until we figure these things out.

Minotaurtoo I think you added him a bit prematurely there are still to many red flags / questions that need answered there seems to be a issue somewhere causing these odd issues I pointed out.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I recreated his situation... only open software was monitoring software, steam, calculator, cpuz, sticky note, yahoo, and IBT




look my gflops are all over the place... there was no throttling... sry I didn't have the monitoring software in the right spot to show core usage at 100%, I'm not trying to qualify anyway.. just a quick attempt to prove a point...


----------



## RWS JEREMY

my cpu is not throttling



also take a look at this



more speed @ lower clock/vcore. my last mb was an asrock 970 e4, so i know a little about throttling,
that mbs max clock on the same cpu was 4250 or so @1.32 vcore, anythang over =throttling

i just got the motherboard and not had a chance to dig deep yet,
to see what the cpu/mb combo can do. what it likes and what it does not.
remember all cpus are different in some way, you can not say that most cpus do this, so your cpu will do that.
i like figuring out things on my own but if anyone has some suggestions i will be happy to test them out.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> my cpu is not throttling
> 
> 
> 
> also take a look at this
> 
> 
> 
> more speed @ lower clock/vcore. my last mb was an asrock 970 e4, so i know a little about throttling,
> that mbs max clock on the same cpu was 4250 or so @1.32 vcore, anythang over =throttling
> 
> i just got the motherboard and not had a chance to dig deep yet,
> to see what the cpu/mb combo can do. what it likes and what it does not.
> remember all cpus are different in some way, you can not say that most cpus do this, so your cpu will do that.
> i like figuring out things on my own but if anyone has some suggestions i will be happy to test them out.


try doing a straight multiplier OC and see if numbers as far as Gflops go up and times decrease keep in mind doing OCing this way usually uses more voltage but out of my experience results in better along more stable performance / consecutive results in games and benchmarks out of FX processors especially vishera. I tried FSB overclocking and my results on nearly all benchamrks went down not up so I resorted back to full multi overclocking as you said that could just be my chip / mobo combo who knows but 4 or 5 AMD FX rigs had almost same results the multi overclock was more stable had better performance and much more consecutive results.

Oh manually set your NB or northbridge frequency to 2200mhz and HT or hyper transport to 2600mhz these are the OEM specs some bioses and mobos have these go crazy under certain situations which can cause odd performance issues I actually had a dispute with a major OCer on this and confirmed it after he said it didn't exist. here is the one I am talking about http://www.overclock.net/t/1399704/nothing-to-see-here/500#post_23233702


----------



## cssorkinman

The gflops mean nothing.....

EDIT: This is why


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The gflops mean nothing.....
> 
> EDIT: This is why


yes but a combination of time / Gflops and the result being proper 3.6 whatever does matter yours was not within past passing numbers / results I believe yours would have failed had you continued to run it I believe it would have said unstable and failed the test.

A combination of these things are what gives me some doubt on past things I had / have doubts on in this thread I only voiced my experience and what I see I even go so far as to explain why I see these issues and how I come to these conclusions so we can all verify or disprove my doubts so future readers can learn from them.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The gflops mean nothing.....
> 
> EDIT: This is why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes but a combination of time / Gflops and the result being proper 3.6 whatever does matter yours was not within past passing numbers / results I believe yours would have failed had you continued to run it I believe it would have said unstable and failed the test.
Click to expand...

No, it actually passed, at about 4 different clockspeeds from 5ghz down to 1.2 ghz and the funny thing was, the gflops produced actually went up slightly as the clockspeed went down.

Edit: example


----------



## rickcooperjr

That is very odd I also see that as weird and may be a bug in the IBT AVX itself who knows someone who knows IBT AVX might have to chime in was his 3.11 results actually a pass all the passes I have seen were 3.69 whatever results so is that a false positive possibly or what

out of all of them I have found nearly all of them for AMD FX were 3.69 not 3.11 for the test results so you might have a false positive if that is a false positive then 1 person got into the club with a false positive http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/40#post_23133957 033Y5 is the only one with a 3.11 all of the rest were 3.69 whatever

either way I am not 100% sure so I ask questions to try to learn what to look for so if I see something odd I can point it out.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is very odd I also see that as weird and may be a bug in the IBT AVX itself who knows someone who knows IBT AVX might have to chime in was his 3.11 results actually a pass all the passes I have seen were 3.69 whatever results so is that a false positive possibly or what
> 
> out of all of them I have found nearly all of them for AMD FX were 3.69 not 3.11 for the test results so you might have a false positive if that is a false positive then 1 person got into the club with a false positive http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/40#post_23133957 033Y5 is the only one with a 3.11 all of the rest were 3.69 whatever
> 
> either way I am not 100% sure so I ask questions to try to learn what to look for so if I see something odd I can point it out.


Generally given these settings standard =3.11 high=3.69 very high=3.88


----------



## RWS JEREMY

it seems that my cpu likes a higher base clock



thanks for your suggestion, it is appreciated


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The gflops mean nothing.....
> 
> EDIT: This is why


Thanks, I was trying to prove that point... you did it better : ) That deserves rep.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> it seems that my cpu likes a higher base clock
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your suggestion, it is appreciated


cinebench and 5cb points is within margin of error try something like 3dmark / catzilla / call of pipyat stalker benchmarks ( these use the CPU heavier and make the CPU count more ) you will see your numbers go up more with multiplier overclocking out of experience they will be higher than with FSB overclocking on the AMD FX rigs which will equate to better FPS and such in games making the multi overclock more usefull.

To be put simple I find the multi overclocks to be of more use and offer better performance for gaming and such than FSB overclocking I did the FSB overclocking and well it didn't perform as I did with full on multiplier overclocks with my AMD FX rigs so I resorted back to multiplier only OCing.

I do alot of game streaming and gameplay recording and such so performance is very important to me I recently swapped over to windows 8.1 also and then gutted all the bloat out of it and set it up the way I wanted I have around 45-50 processes running now when I am gaming streaming / recording and much better performance overall. I also on average use 1gb of ram when setting in the desktop keep in mind I have 16gb of [email protected] so 1gb of ram with OS fully booted and all the base stuff / my usual stuff running is very impressive to do same on windows 7 was around 2.5-3gb of ram used and 60-65 or more processes running I ran same software by the way both on fresh installs this is after my gutting of the bloat and clutter from the OS's of course.

I find windows 8.1 uses my AMD FX module architecture much more efficiently so everyone knows I have been testing hardcore for past 4 days to get to the bottom of the OS and such win 8.1 is alot more efficient across the board than win 7 and it has a dramatic performance increase on many games. The others win 8.1 doesn't it plays them almost same as win7 but the ones it does do better it does so substantially and very noticeably we are talking 10 FPS increase on average or more so it is pretty substantial.

I have done alot of tweaking to my windows 8.1 and got a actual start menu now and everything but keep in mind I gutted it hardcore no media player no internet explorer I removed them from the base code I use VLC for my media player and chrome for my browser. I removed alot of other stuff also but all in all I get 30% or so better resource management than I could even out of a gutted fresh install of win 7 that is why I switched. I seem ot get much better performance especially on games like DayZ SA and ama 3 / arma 2 and as for modern games I get a substantial increase that is pretty amazing again performance is key for me I try to get all I can out of everything I got within reason.

I want everyone to keep in mind I got 4 AMD FX 8 core rigs 3 of which are running 5ghz x8 so I am trying these on all of them all fresh OS installs and same games and such along with same hardware MOBO / GPU / SSD and ram all running 1866mhz ram 16gb only on 2 of them am I running the testing heavily on they are secondary rigs my gaming rig I can see the increase but its outside of the specs of my other rigs ( 3x R9 290X's others got a single R9 290X the rest of hardware is the same though ) so I am testing mainly on 2 rigs both at 5ghz with everything the same down to the SSD being used OCZ vector 256gb. To be short I hated win 8 - win 8.1 but with the start menu added via classic shell it is not so bad as for the performance 8.1 offers very nice increase from my testing and first hand experience.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> it seems that my cpu likes a higher base clock
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your suggestion, it is appreciated


I see your voltages are now up to 1.512v? Why is that if your clock was stable at 1.488v?


----------



## RWS JEREMY

1.488 is stable on none avx ibt, avx was a different story. was 1.524 but i got it down to 1.512 with a different llc/vcore combination.
1.524 is the max this 120 mm aio will take keeping it at safe temps, oh well time for a 9590 and a case full o rads


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> 1.488 is stable on none avx ibt, avx was a different story. was 1.524 but i got it down to 1.512 with a different llc/vcore combination.
> 1.524 is the max this 120 mm aio will take keeping it at safe temps, oh well time for a 9590 and a case full o rads


Haha, I hear ya! My 240 and 120 struggle to keep 1.58v cool!








I need to fit another 240 or 260 I think to keep it cool at 1.6v to keep my 5ghz stable lol.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> 1.488 is stable on none avx ibt, avx was a different story. was 1.524 but i got it down to 1.512 with a different llc/vcore combination.
> 1.524 is the max this 120 mm aio will take keeping it at safe temps, oh well time for a 9590 and a case full o rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I hear ya! My 240 and 120 struggle to keep 1.58v cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to fit another 240 or 260 I think to keep it cool at 1.6v to keep my 5ghz stable lol.
Click to expand...

just get your temps down and your voltage requirements will drop as has been stated before by multiple people and even the major overclockers will tell you this the FX loves to be kept kool minute temps get over 45c-50c the voltage requirements go up alot because of increased voltage bleed due to temps as was explained before.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> just get your temps down and your voltage requirements will drop as has been stated before by multiple people and even the major overclockers will tell you this the FX loves to be kept kool minute temps get over 45c-50c the voltage requirements go up alot because of increased voltage bleed due to temps as was explained before.


I guess it doesn't help that my rig is currently sat in my gf's flat and it is constantly boiling! I miss my house and my room, the motherboard reported 22c not the 30c in her room. I've no choice as of yet, I'm waiting on the builders to finish work to move back in.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> 1.488 is stable on none avx ibt, avx was a different story. was 1.524 but i got it down to 1.512 with a different llc/vcore combination.
> 1.524 is the max this 120 mm aio will take keeping it at safe temps, oh well time for a 9590 and a case full o rads


if you run the CPU without enough voltage you risk corrupting everything on your hardrive which will cause alot of headache down the road so better run proper voltage to get most stability you can or risk having it all of a sudden not boot up or corrupt your games and such making things a bad day or week trying to figure it out.

A good read it is another forum on the subject http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2291935 another http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2283101/system-stable-p95-fails-worry.html


----------



## RWS JEREMY

that is a lot. how is the board doing at 1.58? socket temp and vrm temp


----------



## RWS JEREMY

i run occt for 2hrs on my ocs. so its all good.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> that is a lot. how is the board doing at 1.58? socket temp and vrm temp


Socket temp gets to about 70c+ 72 on the cpu itself, the motherboard is watercooled too.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> i run occt for 2hrs on my ocs. so its all good.


OCCT does not really stress your CPU out of experience OCCT only gets you around 70% stable that other 30% will = data corruption IBT AVX seems to be only one that I had ever had issues with and I had no BSOD's or anything but had had data corruption and I found out why on here from Benjiw. I then did more research and came to find it was a major issue that will strike randomly and cause system to not boot at all and also can corrupt system restores and boot sectors along with cause bad sectors on hardrives again learning is the best experience and how else can you learn if someone does not tell you or show you why you need to worry about a issue you thought didn't exist.

So just because you can get it stable at a lower voltage on one test but have to raise voltage to pass another tells us you are riding that fine line and data corruption is likely in your future so have fun with that if you choose not to listen to solid legit advice.

PLZ keep in mind what it takes to get IBT AVX stable is worst case scenario temp wise so gamign and such will never reach that amount of heat output so again stability and preventing data corruption should be a major priority.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Socket temp gets to about 70c+ 72 on the cpu itself, the motherboard is watercooled too.


thats getting up there. but its like rickcooperjr said, fx and also phenom loves the cold. also cooling the back of the board helps. copper gpu ram heatsinks work good, if you have the room.
wonder if Antarctica has good internet


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Socket temp gets to about 70c+ 72 on the cpu itself, the motherboard is watercooled too.
> 
> 
> 
> thats getting up there. but its like rickcooperjr said, fx and also phenom loves the cold. also cooling the back of the board helps. copper gpu ram heatsinks work good, if you have the room.
> wonder if Antarctica has good internet
Click to expand...

I covered very efficient ways to keep VRM's and CPU socket cool in this thread I will look it up now here you go http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23275221 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301284 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301471 cooling mods for our ASUS sabetooth 990FX is there and solid advice and such on how to get all the heat you can out of them efficiently and safely.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> OCCT does not really stress your CPU out of experience OCCT only gets you around 70% stable that other 30% will = data corruption IBT AVX seems to be only one that I had ever had issues with and I had no BSOD's or anything but had had data corruption and I found out why on here from Benjiw. I then did more research and came to find it was a major issue that will strike randomly and cause system to not boot at all and also can corrupt system restores and boot sectors along with cause bad sectors on hardrives again learning is the best experience and how else can you learn if someone does not tell you or show you why you need to worry about a issue you thought didn't exist.
> 
> So just because you can get it stable at a lower voltage on one test but have to raise voltage to pass another tells us you are riding that fine line and data corruption is likely in your future so have fun with that if you choose not to listen to solid legit advice.
> 
> PLZ keep in mind what it takes to get IBT AVX stable is worst case scenario temp wise so gamign and such will never reach that amount of heat output so again stability and preventing data corruption should be a major priority.


occt is good i know it to be so. go occt linpack yor cpu and watch you temps go to the moon and back.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I covered very efficient ways to keep VRM's and CPU socket cool in this thread I will look it up now here you go http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23275221 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301284 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301471 cooling mods for our ASUS sabetooth 990FX is there and solid advice and such on how to get all the heat you can out of them efficiently and safely.


the duct idea=







i did something different on the back, forged copper heatsinks with active cooling, fan is blowing heat out from the back into the case and getting exhausted from the top.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I covered very efficient ways to keep VRM's and CPU socket cool in this thread I will look it up now here you go http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23275221 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301284 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301471 cooling mods for our ASUS sabetooth 990FX is there and solid advice and such on how to get all the heat you can out of them efficiently and safely.
> 
> 
> 
> the duct idea=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did something different on the back, forged copper heatsinks with active cooling, fan is blowing heat out from the back into the case and getting exhausted from the top.
Click to expand...

Look at my VRM temps and such on my 5GHZ 24/7 entry run @ over 1.525v and you will see how efficient these mods are http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695 look at VRM and MB temps and such my temps are nice and cool on air cooling on everything but my GPU's / CPU. Oh I am using the OEM mobo heatsinks by the way only thing I changed was the plastic spacer on the CPU backplate to thermal pad this made a massive socket temp change like 8c-12c on average drop and also lowered CPU temps itself a few degrees celcius.

I guess heat was migrating from socket to the CPU itself which makes sense so that drop was also appreciated every degree counts when overclocking a FX especially since they have such a low temp where they go crazy on voltage requirement due to voltage bleed / leakage that comes on as temps go up.


----------



## Benjiw

My VRM and NB are watercooled guys, probably why loop hasn't really improved in cooling hahaha.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Look at my VRM temps and such on my 5GHZ 24/7 entry run @ over 1.525v and you will see how efficient these mods are http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695 look at VRM and MB temps and such my temps are nice and cool on air cooling on everything but my GPU's / CPU. Oh I am using the OEM mobo heatsinks by the way only thing I changed was the plastic spacer on the CPU backplate to thermal pad this made a massive socket temp change like 8c-12c on average drop and also lowered CPU temps itself a few degrees celcius.
> 
> I guess heat was migrating from socket to the CPU itself which makes sense so that drop was also appreciated every degree counts when overclocking a FX especially since they have such a low temp where they go crazy on voltage requirement due to voltage bleed / leakage that comes on as temps go up.


you are right. i can't believe how much of a difference cooling the back made,my lq320 has a
plastic backplate but i also did not think of that,its all about surface area and most ppl only pay attention to the front of the board and not the back. 1+ rep for the mods, thay work.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My VRM and NB are watercooled guys, probably why loop hasn't really improved in cooling hahaha.


i bet the water is helping a lot, thats some big vcore#s even for water, bast of luck to you.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My VRM and NB are watercooled guys, probably why loop hasn't really improved in cooling hahaha.


yeah your VRM's are adding around 50w-70w ( ram power and CPU power is converted on those VRM's ) of heat being dumped into the loop add the NB around 20w-30w of heat so yeah you are dealing with additional heat dump and also raised ambients no wonder your having temp issues. I did research before our mobo's in general draw 75w-90w total on 5v / 12v alone under regualr use with low wattage CPU / ram so do the math and the CPU being overclokced 8 core raises that and causes added heat dump from VRM's.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

glad to see lots of good info being posted... thanks Rick! This club is becoming what I wanted it to, a place to get the info needed to hit 5ghz! ... I pulled my case apart today... need a saw to get a hole made for me some back of the cpu cooling... Rick gave me some neat ideas on other ways to cool the back I have to try out too... but right now, I've just put a breeze behind my mobo by putting a fan blowing air behind it... helps some. I also had to make room for a new video card coming in... going to flash it like I did the one I have... turned a 7950 into a R9 280... and put the clock speeds up too... hope the new one will be stable at same volts... anyway... going to see what crossfire does on two converted cards... I noticed a slight increase in all video scores after the conversion clock for clock...


----------



## RWS JEREMY

that makes sense, the vrm's heating up the loop and making the cpu hotter, and possibly making the cpu need more voltage at the same clock, causing a domino effect.
i think i will keep my gpu/vrm's on air.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> glad to see lots of good info being posted... thanks Rick! This club is becoming what I wanted it to, a place to get the info needed to hit 5ghz! ... I pulled my case apart today... need a saw to get a hole made for me some back of the cpu cooling... Rick gave me some neat ideas on other ways to cool the back I have to try out too... but right now, I've just put a breeze behind my mobo by putting a fan blowing air behind it... helps some. I also had to make room for a new video card coming in... going to flash it like I did the one I have... turned a 7950 into a R9 280... and put the clock speeds up too... hope the new one will be stable at same volts... anyway... going to see what crossfire does on two converted cards... I noticed a slight increase in all video scores after the conversion clock for clock...


what exactly are the perks of flashing a 7950 to a R9 280 it is identical hardware and nearly same clocks nothing new is really unlocked from my understanding alot of risk if you ask me for little return.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

there are some "smoothing" bits unlocked in ccc... but mostly its because the memory tables in the R9 280 bios are a little better tuned and generally more efficient over all... the #1 thing I noticed was smoother game play... some places in games that used to suffer from a "flicker" because of a drop in fps don't anymore... on average all my games hold about .2 to .5 fps higher ... not much... but still a little gain.. see this post for more info. http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-7990-owners-thread/37960#post_23511229


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> i bet the water is helping a lot, thats some big vcore#s even for water, bast of luck to you.


Well put it this way, I'm using less VCORE and passing high IBT runs than I was before so it is helping a bit, just need to get another rad into this case soon.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> glad to see lots of good info being posted... thanks Rick! This club is becoming what I wanted it to, a place to get the info needed to hit 5ghz! ... I pulled my case apart today... need a saw to get a hole made for me some back of the cpu cooling... Rick gave me some neat ideas on other ways to cool the back I have to try out too... but right now, I've just put a breeze behind my mobo by putting a fan blowing air behind it... helps some. I also had to make room for a new video card coming in... going to flash it like I did the one I have... turned a 7950 into a R9 280... and put the clock speeds up too... hope the new one will be stable at same volts... anyway... going to see what crossfire does on two converted cards... I noticed a slight increase in all video scores after the conversion clock for clock...


You should get pretty nice scaling my old 7970's scaled well ( basically R9 280X's ) and so do my R9 290X's so it should work out pretty good but I have to admit running 3x R9 290X's I do sometimes get weird scaling around 80% but only on certain games on certain areas I believe is CPU limitation / bottlenecking but all in all I get a good 90% scaling on 3 cards so that is nice and very good.

My 3rd card presently isn't giving me much extra performance only when running eyefinity do I get any increase with 3rd card even then it is around 25% increase but I might have 2x 4K 120hz screens very soon to play with and I will be buying 2x AMD 300 series cards. My current R9 290X's will be distributed evenly across my other rigs to give all them 2x R9 290X's each.

I was told I would never get such good scaling but I do people on here told me I needed a Intel I5 or I7 to push my cards that was not the case. So in short the CPU bottlenecking and such should be reduced majorly once DX12 comes out.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

some pics of my setup





heatsinks aren't pretty but thay get the job done. also does anyone know what the 9590 silicon lottery statistics are these days? thinking of ordering one, its only going to cost me 70 or so ,i have someone that
wants my 8350.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> You should get pretty nice scaling my old 7970's scaled well ( basically R9 280X's ) and so do my R9 290X's so it should work out pretty good but I have to admit running 3x R9 290X's I do sometimes get weird scaling around 80% but only on certain games on certain areas I believe is CPU limitation / bottlenecking but all in all I get a good 90% scaling on 3 cards so that is nice and very good.
> 
> My 3rd card presently isn't giving me much extra performance only when running eyefinity do I get any increase with 3rd card even then it is around 25% increase but I might have 2x 4K 120hz screens very soon to play with and I will be buying 2x AMD 300 series cards. My current R9 290X's will be distributed evenly across my other rigs to give all them 2x R9 290X's each.
> 
> I was told I would never get such good scaling but I do people on here told me I needed a Intel I5 or I7 to push my cards that was not the case. So in short the CPU bottlenecking and such should be reduced majorly once DX12 comes out.


I am exited to try it out... haven't had a game that needed that much power until now... I use fps limiter to keep a steady 60 fps.. but this game takes more power than my 7950 has to run ultra settings @ 60 fps, but high was ok... only problem is high turns off the good AA...so naturally I started looking for a card to crossfire with... I wish I had a better monitor.. but both my gaming monitors are fairly low on the refresh rate... 75hz max on the small one and 60 on the tv I use in the living room... its big, pretty color, and awesome contrast... but only 60hz... good enough for me though...

on a side note... I did some cable clearing while I had my case open, and made room for my new card... I still have way too many cables in my case... and no room to run them behind the board.... seriously thinking of getting another case soon... just to have better cable management..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

AlanCsalt posted this in the 5ghz OC club... thought it was pretty good info... soo I thought I'd copy paste it over here... Thanks Alan... and sorry for not asking permission yet... lol...

BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

There may be a newer list to include newer settings you have too? This one dates back to Socket 1366


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> AlanCsalt posted this in the 5ghz OC club... thought it was pretty good info... soo I thought I'd copy paste it over here... Thanks Alan... and sorry for not asking permission yet... lol...
> 
> BSOD codes for overclocking
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
> 
> There may be a newer list to include newer settings you have too? This one dates back to Socket 1366


I usually end up with it hanging or just get black screens. But I do occasionally get some of these BSOD's when OC'ing.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I usually end up with it hanging or just get black screens. But I do occasionally get some of these BSOD's when OC'ing.


same here, exact opposite of my old p2 965, phenom ii loves to blue screen.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I usually end up with it hanging or just get black screens. But I do occasionally get some of these BSOD's when OC'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> same here, exact opposite of my old p2 965, phenom ii loves to blue screen.
Click to expand...

I found the phenom II's to have one issue that caused BSOD's and it was almost always ram related usually if you upped the CPU VDD and upped ram voltage and bumped NB voltage a bit they stabilized now for the FX's if you can keep them under 50c as theyre max temp and around 35c-40c the FX's require much less voltage to become stable alot of time with the FX's though you got to lower the ram / NB speed a bit and up the voltage to go for extreme overclocks.

My old phenom II 955BE did 4.2ghz 90%-100% stable with the advice I just put above so yes I know firsthand how hard it is to find the sweetspot for the phenom II and to get the ubber clocks you often drop the NB frequency and that is where you get the big performance increases on phenom II they love NB overclocking so sometimes I found lowering the CPU clock a bit around 4ghz to get NB OC was more beneficial and resulted in much better performance.


----------



## toppas

well, these bsod codes are fairly useless for amd fx overclocking.
most of the time you end up with frozen or black screens. nb overclocking got me blusecreens on occasion, but usually fatal errors or ctd.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> well, these bsod codes are fairly useless for amd fx overclocking.
> most of the time you end up with frozen or black screens. nb overclocking got me blusecreens on occasion, but usually fatal errors or ctd.


yeah i can't remember the last time i got a code ocing the
core speed,still searching for them is a pain when i need them.(saved as text document)


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> well, these bsod codes are fairly useless for amd fx overclocking.
> most of the time you end up with frozen or black screens. nb overclocking got me blusecreens on occasion, but usually fatal errors or ctd.


That is because the windows core was never designed for module type architecture on windows 8 and 8.1 it is much better but still often won't give a error code.

windows 7 doesn't handle the AMD FX the most efficiently because of before mentioned issue and windows 8 / 8.1 does so much better that is why alot of games get a substantial performance boost on 8/8.1. I have recently jumped to 8.1 from windows 7 and am now learning this fact first hand granted I run classic sheel to get my start menu back on win 8/8.1 I can't do without my start menu.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is because the windows core was never designed for module type architecture on windows 8 and 8.1 it is much better but still often won't give a error code.
> 
> windows 7 doesn't handle the AMD FX the most efficiently because of before mentioned issue and windows 8 / 8.1 does so much better that is why alot of games get a substantial performance boost on 8/8.1. I have recently jumped to 8.1 from windows 7 and am now learning this fact first hand granted I run classic sheel to get my start menu back on win 8/8.1 I can't do without my start menu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is because the windows core was never designed for module type architecture on windows 8 and 8.1 it is much better but still often won't give a error code.
> 
> windows 7 doesn't handle the AMD FX the most efficiently because of before mentioned issue and windows 8 / 8.1 does so much better that is why alot of games get a substantial performance boost on 8/8.1. I have recently jumped to 8.1 from windows 7 and am now learning this fact first hand granted I run classic sheel to get my start menu back on win 8/8.1 I can't do without my start menu.


their is a hot fix for this. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594 its CPU scheduling in win 7, definitely an improvement.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> well, these bsod codes are fairly useless for amd fx overclocking.
> most of the time you end up with frozen or black screens. nb overclocking got me blusecreens on occasion, but usually fatal errors or ctd.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because the windows core was never designed for module type architecture on windows 8 and 8.1 it is much better but still often won't give a error code.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is because the windows core was never designed for module type architecture on windows 8 and 8.1 it is much better but still often won't give a error code.
> 
> windows 7 doesn't handle the AMD FX the most efficiently because of before mentioned issue and windows 8 / 8.1 does so much better that is why alot of games get a substantial performance boost on 8/8.1. I have recently jumped to 8.1 from windows 7 and am now learning this fact first hand granted I run classic sheel to get my start menu back on win 8/8.1 I can't do without my start menu.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is because the windows core was never designed for module type architecture on windows 8 and 8.1 it is much better but still often won't give a error code.
> 
> windows 7 doesn't handle the AMD FX the most efficiently because of before mentioned issue and windows 8 / 8.1 does so much better that is why alot of games get a substantial performance boost on 8/8.1. I have recently jumped to 8.1 from windows 7 and am now learning this fact first hand granted I run classic sheel to get my start menu back on win 8/8.1 I can't do without my start menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> their is a hot fix for this. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594 its CPU scheduling in win 7, definitely an improvement.
Click to expand...

yes that patch helps but still the core of windows 7 freaks out and isn't as efficient as windows 8 / 8.1.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes that patch helps but still the core of windows 7 freaks out and isn't as efficient as windows 8 / 8.1.


yeah win 8/ 8.1 performance wise is definitely more polished then win 7. i still dont like it, 8.1 is ok
im waiting for win 10. that dx 12


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes that patch helps but still the core of windows 7 freaks out and isn't as efficient as windows 8 / 8.1.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah win 8/ 8.1 performance wise is definitely more polished then win 7. i still dont like it, 8.1 is ok
> im waiting for win 10. that dx 12
Click to expand...

yeah DX 12 gives some wicked performance increases and much better CPU efficiency removing alot of CPU bottlenecks I can link you something about it http://www.anandtech.com/show/8962/the-directx-12-performance-preview-amd-nvidia-star-swarm/3 it is very impressive.

I am currently playing with windows 10 the one you can test in a Virtual Machine on a second rig so far it is pretty good but I am worried about the cortana setup along with some issues within the OS seems to be very iffy on some possible security issues that very well could cause invasive / malicious spying making NSA and such style invasion of privacy very possible it is worse than the XboxONEs kinect always on stuff.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I like cortana lol... its in the tech preview anyway... trying it on my laptop... can't wait till release


----------



## RWS JEREMY

while i was checking things out on the back of my motherboard (cpu full load @5GHZ) i noticed heat coming from my 8 pin cpu power extension.i touched wires on the
extension and IT BURNT MY FINGER!! paid 10 dollars for this extension from a reputable online retailer.i quickly shutdown and removed the extension and ran the 8 pin
up the middle of the motherboard.



just thought i would post this for ppl runing a 8 pin cpu power extension. worst case scenario is a fire hazard! i also noticed a slight improvement in cpu [email protected]
5ghz. i don't think this will be a problem for ppl running intel just 8320-9590 but its something to check. just when you think you have it all figured out....


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> while i was checking things out on the back of my motherboard (cpu full load @5GHZ) i noticed heat coming from my 8 pin cpu power extension.i touched wires on the
> extension and IT BURNT MY FINGER!! paid 10 dollars for this extension from a reputable online retailer.i quickly shutdown and removed the extension and ran the 8 pin
> up the middle of the motherboard.
> 
> 
> just thought i would post this for ppl runing a 8 pin cpu power extension. worst case scenario is a fire hazard! i also noticed a slight improvement in cpu [email protected]
> 5ghz. i don't think this will be a problem for ppl running intel just 8320-9590 but its something to check. just when you think you have it all figured out....


never use a 4pin to 8pin CPU adapter that is crazy get one of the 2x 6pin PCIe to 8pin CPU adapters the 4pin ones are garbage and as you said are a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> never use a 4pin to 8pin CPU adapter that is crazy get one of the 2x 6pin PCIe to 8pin CPU adapters the 4pin ones are garbage and as you said are a fire waiting to happen.


Words of wisdom right there. A nice board/CPU needs a nice power feed. At worst you can run just the 4 pins in the 8 pin socket.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> never use a 4pin to 8pin CPU adapter that is crazy get one of the 2x 6pin PCIe to 8pin CPU adapters the 4pin ones are garbage and as you said are a fire waiting to happen.


this is a 8 pin to 8 pin extension!! i had both 4 pins plugged in(on both ends) the problem is the wire gauge and material. thin aluminum wire








i bet 1 4 pin off my psu can supply more current then both of the 4 pins on this extension. don't buy cheap 8 pin extensions for ocing. or stock 9370/9590s lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> never use a 4pin to 8pin CPU adapter that is crazy get one of the 2x 6pin PCIe to 8pin CPU adapters the 4pin ones are garbage and as you said are a fire waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> this is a 8 pin to 8 pin extension!! i had both 4 pins plugged in(on both ends) the problem is the wire gauge and material. thin aluminum wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet 1 4 pin off my psu can supply more current then both of the 4 pins on this extension. don't buy cheap 8 pin extensions for ocing. or stock 9370/9590s lol
Click to expand...

That is why I said use the 2x 6pin PCIe ones they add more wires into the power and grounds meening less load per stran of wire eleviating the issue with quality / gauge of wire mattering think of it this way the 2x 6 pins each have 2 extra power and grounds from the start this lowers the resistance and strain on the wires themself meening higher current flow less resistance and less heat.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is why I said use the 2x 6pin PCIe ones they add more wires into the power and grounds meening less load per stran of wire eleviating the issue with quality / gauge of wire mattering think of it this way the 2x 6 pins each have 2 extra power and grounds from the start this lowers the resistance and strain on the wires themself meening higher current flow less resistance and less heat.


do you not understand? 
a lot of ppl run these extensions and may not understand resistance.the manufacturer of this extension cheaped out on their product and bc 99%
of their customers wont exceed the current rating, they get away with it. i am just trying let ppl know of my experience with them. also while it is a good idea i dont need PCIe bc the 8 pin off my seasonic g-750 stays nice and cool. i appreciate your trying to help me out


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is why I said use the 2x 6pin PCIe ones they add more wires into the power and grounds meening less load per stran of wire eleviating the issue with quality / gauge of wire mattering think of it this way the 2x 6 pins each have 2 extra power and grounds from the start this lowers the resistance and strain on the wires themself meening higher current flow less resistance and less heat.
> 
> 
> 
> do you not understand?
> a lot of ppl run these extensions and may not understand resistance.the manufacturer of this extension cheaped out on their product and bc 99%
> of their customers wont exceed the current rating, they get away with it. i am just trying let ppl know of my experience with them. also while it is a good idea i dont need PCIe bc the 8 pin off my seasonic g-750 stays nice and cool. i appreciate your trying to help me out
Click to expand...

That was not just for you that was for anyone in general that is why I went into detail as to what to look for I am often told I am to literal when I explain things. I want to point out others will read this all later trying to hit the 5ghz so these little tid bits of info are usefull not just for you so all that info was not just targeted at you sorry if you thought it was.

A little hint aluminum is a poor conductor for DC current which often only flows around the outside of each individual strand in the wire and aluminum offers very high resistance that is why almost all DC installs use copper unless running very low current high voltage while AC installs can be aluminum or aluminum clad for very high current flow and lower voltage just the nature of electricity.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That was not just for you that was for anyone in general that is why I went into detail as to what to look for I am often told I am to literal when I explain things. I want to point out others will read this all later trying to hit the 5ghz so these little tid bits of info are usefull not just for you so all that info was not just targeted at you sorry if you thought it was.
> 
> A little hint aluminum is a poor conductor for DC current which often only flows around the outside of each individual strand in the wire and aluminum offers very high resistance that is why almost all DC installs use copper unless running very low current high voltage while AC installs can be aluminum or aluminum clad for very high current flow and lower voltage just the nature of electricity.


it was my misunderstanding. my bad. at least i got a better pic for ppl to see. don't want them thinking this is a 4 to 8 pin. 99.9% copper all the way!


----------



## JourneymanMike

OK, I'm not too sure which temp is CPU and which is socket, on HwInfo, but here it is...




Did I get in the club? If not, let me know why...

Thanks

Mike


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> OK, I'm not too sure which temp is CPU and which is socket, on HwInfo, but here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I get in the club? If not, let me know why...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


it looks good to me but you need to work on your cooling a bit anything past 62c is pushing it for the longterm running you want CPU temps to stay well under 60c.

as was also pointed out before if you get those temps down will be able to lower your voltage making it easier to keep your temps in check and reducing the power consumption also.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> it looks good to me but you need to work on your cooling a bit anything past 62c is pushing it for the longterm running you want CPU temps to stay well under 60c.
> 
> as was also pointed out before if you get those temps down will be able to lower your voltage making it easier to keep your temps in check and reducing the power consumption also.


Thanks for the tips! My D5 is about to die, making terrible crunching noises (it's not air this time). I have a new D5 on the way...

I'll reseat the CPU, I did it with IC Diamond this time, maybe I used too much - i's hard to compress

Also I'm going to get a pedestal for my CaseLabs SM8 which will hold two 480's;

I have a 360 and a 240 cooling two R9 290X's a MB block and the CPU....


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> it looks good to me but you need to work on your cooling a bit anything past 62c is pushing it for the longterm running you want CPU temps to stay well under 60c.
> 
> as was also pointed out before if you get those temps down will be able to lower your voltage making it easier to keep your temps in check and reducing the power consumption also.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips! My D5 is about to die, making terrible crunching noises (it's not air this time). I have a new D5 on the way...
> 
> I'll reseat the CPU, I did it with IC Diamond this time, maybe I used too much - i's hard to compress
> 
> Also I'm going to get a pedestal for my CaseLabs SM8 which will hold two 480's;
> 
> I have a 360 and a 240 cooling two R9 290X's a MB block and the CPU....
Click to expand...

I advise to stay away from IC diamond it can nick / scratch the copper waterblocks and also will do same to the CPU IHS surface ( is artificial crushed diamond AKA diamond dust ) arctic cooling MX4 is one I suggest non conductive is carbon based not silicon based ( carbon has super high heat transfer rate ) also another perk of MX4 no cure time it spreads easy and has very good fill rate so do 1/2 to 3/4 pea size dot in center of CPU directly apply waterblock / heatsink and all is good also MX4 never dries out or has reduced performance so 3-4yrs down road will have same performance as day you put it on.

I want to point out something very good about MX4 it is not very picky about the heatsink / waterblock contact pressure due to its spread ability and fill rate.

PLZ take a block you used IC diamond on and look at it with a microscope or magnifying glass you will see the scratches and only way to fix is to lap the block or heatsink the hot / cold expansion of copper will cause the soft copper to be cut on by the diamond dust. The point is any plumber or person with a older house with copper plumbing can tell you about copper expansion / contraction because of the hot water flowing thru the copper pipes it can cause the pipes to actually lengthen and shorten by a very substantial amount this is why any studs or anything they run the pipes through with 90's need 3/4-1 inch holes for 1/2 inch pipe to allow expansion room.

here is a link with alot of data for you to read about the issue with IC diamond http://forums.evga.com/IC-Diamond-warning-m695748.aspx


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> OK, I'm not too sure which temp is CPU and which is socket, on HwInfo, but here it is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I get in the club? If not, let me know why...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


those temps are ugly, but it stayed below the 70C set forth by amd's own overdrive so it looks good to me. Congrats, your in!







its a very elite club you're in now, feel free to use the banner with pride.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> those temps are ugly, but it stayed below the 70C set forth by amd's own overdrive so it looks good to me. Congrats, your in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a very elite club you're in now, feel free to use the banner with pride.


"Thank You! Thank You very much!" - Elvis - and me right now!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I advise to stay away from IC diamond it can nick / scratch the copper waterblocks and also will do same to the CPU IHS surface ( is artificial crushed diamond AKA diamond dust ) arctic cooling MX4 is one I suggest non conductive is carbon based not silicon based ( carbon has super high heat transfer rate ) also another perk of MX4 no cure time it spreads easy and has very good fill rate so do 1/2 to 3/4 pea size dot in center of CPU directly apply waterblock / heatsink and all is good also MX4 never dries out or has reduced performance so 3-4yrs down road will have same performance as day you put it on.
> 
> I want to point out something very good about MX4 it is not very picky about the heatsink / waterblock contact pressure due to its spread ability and fill rate.
> 
> PLZ take a block you used IC diamond on and look at it with a microscope or magnifying glass you will see the scratches and only way to fix is to lap the block or heatsink the hot / cold expansion of copper will cause the soft copper to be cut on by the diamond dust. The point is any plumber or person with a older house with copper plumbing can tell you about copper expansion / contraction because of the hot water flowing thru the copper pipes it can cause the pipes to actually lengthen and shorten by a very substantial amount this is why any studs or anything they run the pipes through with 90's need 3/4-1 inch holes for 1/2 inch pipe to allow expansion room.
> 
> here is a link with alot of data for you to read about the issue with IC diamond http://forums.evga.com/IC-Diamond-warning-m695748.aspx


Thanks for all the great info! I have Noctua NT-H1 and also, Arctic MX-4 in stock @ home. I'll make that change and see what I get!

+1 to you...


----------



## JourneymanMike

This could be part of my temp problems...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

that's some pretty bad sounds coming out of there... ...best get that seen to...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I advise to stay away from IC diamond it can nick / scratch the copper waterblocks and also will do same to the CPU IHS surface ( is artificial crushed diamond AKA diamond dust ) arctic cooling MX4 is one I suggest non conductive is carbon based not silicon based ( carbon has super high heat transfer rate ) also another perk of MX4 no cure time it spreads easy and has very good fill rate so do 1/2 to 3/4 pea size dot in center of CPU directly apply waterblock / heatsink and all is good also MX4 never dries out or has reduced performance so 3-4yrs down road will have same performance as day you put it on.
> 
> I want to point out something very good about MX4 it is not very picky about the heatsink / waterblock contact pressure due to its spread ability and fill rate.
> 
> PLZ take a block you used IC diamond on and look at it with a microscope or magnifying glass you will see the scratches and only way to fix is to lap the block or heatsink the hot / cold expansion of copper will cause the soft copper to be cut on by the diamond dust. The point is any plumber or person with a older house with copper plumbing can tell you about copper expansion / contraction because of the hot water flowing thru the copper pipes it can cause the pipes to actually lengthen and shorten by a very substantial amount this is why any studs or anything they run the pipes through with 90's need 3/4-1 inch holes for 1/2 inch pipe to allow expansion room.
> 
> here is a link with alot of data for you to read about the issue with IC diamond http://forums.evga.com/IC-Diamond-warning-m695748.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great info! I have Noctua NT-H1 and also, Arctic MX-4 in stock @ home. I'll make that change and see what I get!
> 
> +1 to you...
Click to expand...

here is a video for you and from here you can do comparisons with other thermal compounds and such 



 here is you a very good read on IC diamond that will put fear into you about using it http://www.overclock.net/t/1411528/avoid-ic-diamond-thermal-paste


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> that's some pretty bad sounds coming out of there... ...best get that seen to...


I'm in the process right now...

I have a Swiftech MPC655 - PWM on the way from PPC's. Should be here Wednesday... Maybe I shouldn't have chose the PWM, But I did.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> here is a video for you and from here you can do comparisons with other thermal compounds and such
> 
> 
> 
> here is you a very good read on IC diamond that will put fear into you about using it http://www.overclock.net/t/1411528/avoid-ic-diamond-thermal-paste


Thanks again Rick


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> This could be part of my temp problems...


Wow, get a new pump, and bleed that system out, it's not good having that air, is any air coming from the pump?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Wow, get a new pump, and bleed that system out, it's not good having that air, is any air coming from the pump?


A new D5 is on the way! Should be here tomorrow...

Every once in while she lets up a big belch!

Here's what it's like at idle....




The waterfall noise is the return on the top of the res...


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> A new D5 is on the way! Should be here tomorrow...
> 
> Every once in while she lets up a big belch!
> 
> Here's what it's like at idle....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The waterfall noise is the return on the top of the res...


You need something like this.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-res-x3-internal-tube-12-16-40mm.html

without it you are add air bubbles back to the system (aerating). Once installed, fill water in reservoir past tube. No water fall sounds and your not aerating the system.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> You need something like this.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-res-x3-internal-tube-12-16-40mm.html
> 
> without it you are add air bubbles back to the system (aerating). Once installed, fill water in reservoir past tube. No water fall sounds and your not aerating the system.


Or I could simply attach the inlet to the bottom...



man, this thing is dirty!! I am ashamed...


----------



## agung79

hello all,

can i join this club...




need 1.54xxvcore to pass the ibt avx...







and after that i back to 1.5125vcore...










edit : and with ASUS CHV-Z


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> hello all,
> 
> can i join this club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need 1.54xxvcore to pass the ibt avx...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after that i back to 1.5125vcore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : and with ASUS CHV-Z


I cannot even read your pics they are so small image wise i cannot tell anything from temps to clocks or even whether you actually passed PLZ do something to make the images readable.

I went so far as to try to use a magnifying glass on my screen to read them they are to small to read.


----------



## agung79

just click the image and... after image pop up... click original on bottom right... sorry the res to big 4k....


----------



## rickcooperjr

kool it looks good to me I never knew about the look at original thing never needed it on here so never knew learn something new everyday +rep on that one.


----------



## agung79

thanks....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> hello all,
> 
> can i join this club...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need 1.54xxvcore to pass the ibt avx...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after that i back to 1.5125vcore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : and with ASUS CHV-Z


sorry, but, well.. there is a problem..... a minor one... but the thermal limit as defined by amd's overdrive is 70C, sorry, but your temps.. were above that on all cpu monitoring that I saw. you are welcome to try again when its cooler in the room or you have better cooling... its possible that it was just a misread, but I must see temps that stay below 70C


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> hello all,
> 
> can i join this club...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need 1.54xxvcore to pass the ibt avx...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after that i back to 1.5125vcore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : and with ASUS CHV-Z
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but, well.. there is a problem..... a minor one... but the thermal limit as defined by amd's overdrive is 70C, sorry, but your temps.. were above that on all cpu monitoring that I saw. you are welcome to try again when its cooler in the room or you have better cooling... its possible that it was just a misread, but I must see temps that stay below 70C
Click to expand...

holy crap I didnt even look at the temps my god man were you attempting to get the thing to burn thru your desk 192.8c holy crap that is hot I hope you keep a fire extinguisher handy much more the thing will be on fire.

The point is it takes around 450f or 232.22c to start an official fire you were pushing it dangerously close I have no idea how the thing survived seriously you might want to check your board and such for blistering and scorche marks PLZ check your CPU socket to make sure it has not started melting that is insane temps you hit 192.8c is insanely hot. I have never seen any motherboard or CPU hit that before man you need to attend to that issue quick otherwise you got fire or fried components in your future.

Be aware cool flames have been made as low as 120 centegrade or 250 fahrenheit that is according to NASA but is in a oxygen rich enviroment but still puts things into perspective seriously please attend to the issue before you set your house or apartment or whatever on fire.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> sorry, but, well.. there is a problem..... a minor one... but the thermal limit as defined by amd's overdrive is 70C, sorry, but your temps.. were above that on all cpu monitoring that I saw. you are welcome to try again when its cooler in the room or you have better cooling... its possible that it was just a misread, but I must see temps that stay below 70C


Those are spikes though? The socket is within limit I guess?

Today I've been playing with all the power saving features and offset VCORE, things are a lot cooler!


----------



## alex4069

How is this?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How is this?


Negative results indicate your system is not calculating data correctly. it normally takes my chip 151-153 secs to complete a standard test @ 9-10secs per run so your system isn't stable sorry.


----------



## alex4069

How did i get a success?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap I didnt even look at the temps my god man were you attempting to get the thing to burn thru your desk 192.8c holy crap that is hot I hope you keep a fire extinguisher handy much more the thing will be on fire.
> 
> The point is it takes around 450f or 232.22c to start an official fire you were pushing it dangerously close I have no idea how the thing survived seriously you might want to check your board and such for blistering and scorche marks PLZ check your CPU socket to make sure it has not started melting that is insane temps you hit 192.8c is insanely hot. I have never seen any motherboard or CPU hit that before man you need to attend to that issue quick otherwise you got fire or fried components in your future.
> 
> Be aware cool flames have been made as low as 120 centegrade or 250 fahrenheit that is according to NASA but is in a oxygen rich enviroment but still puts things into perspective seriously please attend to the issue before you set your house or apartment or whatever on fire.


That massive temp you see is an anomaly, the same thing happened to me recently while my pc was on for over 2 days non stop. It never actually saw that temp at all.


----------



## alex4069

Just thought about it and it might be because I am running windows 10. I will up my volts a little more and see if that helps.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> How did i get a success?


You need to increase you VCORE to atleast 1.5v make sure you have power saving features turned off in bios, make sure all programs are closed down including ones in the task bar etc as they interfere with IBT. You are using IBT AVX and not the standard IBT?


----------



## alex4069

Yes using AVX and I will up my VCORE to 1.5 and see what I get?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Yes using AVX and I will up my VCORE to 1.5 and see what I get?


Good stuff, see you soon, heres a shot of my recent 5ghz goal. My temps had been really limiting what I could achieve.


----------



## rickcooperjr

I went thru the false positive thing also it is now in the front page of the thread PLZ read it tells about the false positives and how to tell if they are or not.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

yeah, negative results are unstable... even it it says pass... This is a common issue with IBT I've seen alot.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> sorry, but, well.. there is a problem..... a minor one... but the thermal limit as defined by amd's overdrive is 70C, sorry, but your temps.. were above that on all cpu monitoring that I saw. you are welcome to try again when its cooler in the room or you have better cooling... its possible that it was just a misread, but I must see temps that stay below 70C


I think thats miss read more than 100cdeg,
But you say that have to be under 70deg.... For core? Ohh gods... I already using 360pe 360xt 360xtx 420xt and 140xt.... If i try again and my temp still above 70cdeg... Are still failed...?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> sorry, but, well.. there is a problem..... a minor one... but the thermal limit as defined by amd's overdrive is 70C, sorry, but your temps.. were above that on all cpu monitoring that I saw. you are welcome to try again when its cooler in the room or you have better cooling... its possible that it was just a misread, but I must see temps that stay below 70C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats miss read more than 100cdeg,
> But you say that have to be under 70deg.... For core? Ohh gods... I already using 360pe 360xt 360xtx 420xt and 140xt.... If i try again and my temp still above 70cdeg... Are still failed...?
Click to expand...

I don't understand how your temps are so high with that much radiator that don't make alot of sense you have around 3000w worth of cooling capacity something is off either bad TIM application / crap waterblock or super high ambients I only hit 52c with much higher voltage than you at 5ghz.

here was my entry run on liquid cooling with ambients around 22c-25c http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I don't understand how your temps are so high with that much radiator that don't make alot of sense you have around 3000w worth of cooling capacity something is off either bad TIM application / crap waterblock or super high ambients I only hit 52c with much higher voltage than you at 5ghz.
> 
> here was my entry run on liquid cooling with ambients around 22c-25c http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695


Those are just spikes, I never listen to HWinfo's max and min readings because they're not relative to what's actually going on tbh.

His socket temp will probably be a result of not having a fan on the CPU socket, maybe his ambient temps are high too.


----------



## agung79

I just have bad luck, with not really good 9370 chip... All my cooling stuff are okay... I just past ibt again, with open case open windows n doors lol..... Under 70cdeg max temp... I will upload tomorrow... No good internet connection at my home...
But daily i run at 1,51xx n never reach 70Cdeg max temp for core n 75cdeg max temp for socket... And pass prime small test more than 10 hours....


----------



## tomytom99

I think I might be able to get the 5 GHz this weekend, since I've been given a Corsair H105 to review, and it is a 2x140 if I recall, but I don't know how effective this thing is compared to my Kuhler 920, since that has a rad that's about 3 inches thick with the ceramic heat fins. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> I just have bad luck, with not really good 9370 chip... All my cooling stuff are okay... I just past ibt again, with open case open windows n doors lol..... Under 70cdeg max temp... I will upload tomorrow... No good internet connection at my home...
> But daily i run at 1,51xx n never reach 70Cdeg max temp for core n 75cdeg max temp for socket... And pass prime small test more than 10 hours....


I was looking at socket to see if it was under 70C, if it had been I could have gone by that... but with it being over 70C and that wild reading I'm sure was a fluke, I had no way of passing you... but yeah, its the core temps I'm looking for... socket temp is mainly a motherboard thing... there I usually look for it to not have throttled or other signs of over heating... most boards will throttle by 90c on amd... some throttle much earlier.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was looking at socket to see if it was under 70C, if it had been I could have gone by that... but with it being over 70C and that wild reading I'm sure was a fluke, I had no way of passing you... but yeah, its the core temps I'm looking for... socket temp is mainly a motherboard thing... there I usually look for it to not have throttled or other signs of over heating... most boards will throttle by 90c on amd... some throttle much earlier.


I know that the socket temp has to be below 70c...

Doesn't the core have a limit of 62c?

I qualified just under both, but it was the starting spikes that showed the max temp. Otherwise my temps were 3c to 6c while running the test.

I have a D5 PWM, which takes some time to get up to full speed, Would I be better off with a vario where I could adjust the speed manually and start on level 5 to have max pump speed from the start?

Oh Yeah, I have an 8350 on a CVF-Z....


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was looking at socket to see if it was under 70C, if it had been I could have gone by that... but with it being over 70C and that wild reading I'm sure was a fluke, I had no way of passing you... but yeah, its the core temps I'm looking for... socket temp is mainly a motherboard thing... there I usually look for it to not have throttled or other signs of over heating... most boards will throttle by 90c on amd... some throttle much earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the socket temp has to be below 70c...
> 
> Doesn't the core have a limit of 62c?
> 
> I qualified just under both, but it was the starting spikes that showed the max temp. Otherwise my temps were 3c to 6c while running the test.
> 
> I have a D5 PWM, which takes some time to get up to full speed, Would I be better off with a vario where I could adjust the speed manually and start on level 5 to have max pump speed from the start?
> 
> Oh Yeah, I have an 8350 on a CVF-Z....
Click to expand...

62c is the normal point at which FX's throttle and start really getting odd behavior anything above 62c in long run is going to hurt the life / reliability / stability of the FX's 70c is the absolute max supported by AMD beyond that the solder used between the die and IHS will actually start to melt they use low temp solder for this.

The cooler you can keep the FX chips the less voltage they need and the less power they use due to voltage bleed / leakage which increases as the temps do this causes a huge heat / voltage barrier if you let them get to warm.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I know that the socket temp has to be below 70c...
> 
> Doesn't the core have a limit of 62c?
> 
> I qualified just under both, but it was the starting spikes that showed the max temp. Otherwise my temps were 3c to 6c while running the test.
> 
> I have a D5 PWM, which takes some time to get up to full speed, Would I be better off with a vario where I could adjust the speed manually and start on level 5 to have max pump speed from the start?
> 
> Oh Yeah, I have an 8350 on a CVF-Z....


I go by the official thermal limit that can be determined by using AMD's overdrive software... it is 70C on the cores... socket temp limits are more determined by the motherboard you have, however its really a good idea to keep them under 70C as well...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Looking through this thread makes me want to get my 3680 stable at 5GHz...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Looking through this thread makes me want to get my 3680 stable at 5GHz...


if you do, I'll be glad to add you to the list


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Those are just spikes, I never listen to HWinfo's max and min readings because they're not relative to what's actually going on tbh.
> 
> His socket temp will probably be a result of not having a fan on the CPU socket, maybe his ambient temps are high too.


Actually.. i look at the spikes.. it tells you how fast heat is getting pulled off.. especially when you are trying to see if a water block or pump needs to be upgraded.. it will also help you find the temp that systems start becoming unstable.. why you can game but when you encode it locks up or fails the program.. there is a good amount of information you can tell when you start digging deeper


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Actually.. i look at the spikes.. it tells you how fast heat is getting pulled off.. especially when you are trying to see if a water block or pump needs to be upgraded.. it will also help you find the temp that systems start becoming unstable.. why you can game but when you encode it locks up or fails the program.. there is a good amount of information you can tell when you start digging deeper


There is no way in hell my CPU drops 30c+ in a mere 2 seconds from when I'm running a test to stopping it, there is also no way my temps drop by 17c+ while watching a spike depending on the voltage...

When I watch it raise slowly during runs I highly doubt it is getting rid of heat that quickly especially as a waterloop will equalize it's temp.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There is no way in hell my CPU drops 30c+ in a mere 2 seconds from when I'm running a test to stopping it, there is also no way my temps drop by 17c+ while watching a spike depending on the voltage...
> 
> When I watch it raise slowly during runs I highly doubt it is getting rid of heat that quickly especially as a waterloop will equalize it's temp.


Pm me.. so when i got a computer ill type up a reason.. too long to do via mobile


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Pm me.. so when i got a computer ill type up a reason.. too long to do via mobile


Type away Jim, type away! But I don't see how a chip can cool so quickly.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Type away Jim, type away! But I don't see how a chip can cool so quickly.


Im not kidding. . And stop calling me Shirley bahaha


----------



## Minotaurtoo

spikes are real... thermal inertia sometimes keeps the transfer of heat from getting through the lid to the TIM into the heatsink/waterblock and out to whatever from there fast enough... plasma cutters at work use electricity to hit 1000's of degrees C in an instant and are nearly cool enough to touch only seconds after turning off.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> spikes are real... thermal inertia sometimes keeps the transfer of heat from getting through the lid to the TIM into the heatsink/waterblock and out to whatever from there fast enough... plasma cutters at work use electricity to hit 1000's of degrees C in an instant and are nearly cool enough to touch only seconds after turning off.


Fun toys Hypertherm 1600


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fun toys Hypertherm 1600


I can't remember ours rating.. but it is a Hypertherm... and yes very fun.. ... this is so 12 year old, but I love the balls of fire that fall off Aluminum when cutting it... pretty fireworks lol...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fun toys Hypertherm 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember ours rating.. but it is a Hypertherm... and yes very fun.. ... this is so 12 year old, but I love the balls of fire that fall off Aluminum when cutting it... pretty fireworks lol...
Click to expand...

lol , i think it's rated to sever 7/8" steel, so it's got some cajones.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> spikes are real... thermal inertia sometimes keeps the transfer of heat from getting through the lid to the TIM into the heatsink/waterblock and out to whatever from there fast enough... plasma cutters at work use electricity to hit 1000's of degrees C in an instant and are nearly cool enough to touch only seconds after turning off.


But given that these spikes are algorithm how do we know if they are in fact real time temps? Why doesn't the socket heat up like the package temps?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> But given that these spikes are algorithm how do we know if they are in fact real time temps? Why doesn't the socket heat up like the package temps?


The socket is somewhat insulated from the "package" due to the plastic and fiberglass in between, it is more of an average of the cpu temp rather than a "current" temp. Its kinda like putting your hand directly on the hot pot vs using a pot holder... eventually the heat will get through the potholder to your hand but it takes longer... so if said pot were to heat up and cool back down real quick like the cpu package can... then you wouldn't register that rapid change through the potholder... also the socket does generate a bit of heat of its own due to the current traveling through the power feeds.. so it can in fact be warmer than the cores if you are using water cooling or some other high-end cooling... my spikes rarely exceed my socket temps... usually socket peaks out at 50C or so during my games and other normal use, and my cores reach 47C or so on spikes, usually loading a game.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> But given that these spikes are algorithm how do we know if they are in fact real time temps? Why doesn't the socket heat up like the package temps?


From what I understand about core temps on these amd chips. There is no real sensor for core temps (a formula, just a quick calculation (guesstemation..lol).


----------



## agung79

i'am back...

new result after opening my case and open windows n open may apartment door at night...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



@ stock







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



@ 5GHz







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



my rig





i'm still using my small old amd fan on vrm....
and another power supplay for 2 d5 pump n 16 fan....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> The socket is somewhat insulated from the "package" due to the plastic and fiberglass in between, it is more of an average of the cpu temp rather than a "current" temp. Its kinda like putting your hand directly on the hot pot vs using a pot holder... eventually the heat will get through the potholder to your hand but it takes longer... so if said pot were to heat up and cool back down real quick like the cpu package can... then you wouldn't register that rapid change through the potholder... also the socket does generate a bit of heat of its own due to the current traveling through the power feeds.. so it can in fact be warmer than the cores if you are using water cooling or some other high-end cooling... my spikes rarely exceed my socket temps... usually socket peaks out at 50C or so during my games and other normal use, and my cores reach 47C or so on spikes, usually loading a game.


My socket when gaming is usually cooler, but during stress testing my socket is usually warmer.
I dunno, I normally just go off how hot the rads are to be honest with you, it's the only thing I can trust. Motherboard sensors can be way off an vary board to board even if they're the same make and model. Anyway I understand you need rules and the 70c rule is fine by me as I liked the challenge, I like how this thread went from 3 people posting to a good few now.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> i'am back...
> 
> new result after opening my case and open windows n open may apartment door at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @ stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @ 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still using my small old amd fan on vrm....
> and another power supplay for 2 d5 pump n 16 fan....


I don't understand your temps with those rads and you getting ambients down you should have been around 50c you might have a bad application of TIM or something with that kind of liquid cooling 65c is still very unexpected.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> i'am back...
> 
> new result after opening my case and open windows n open may apartment door at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @ stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @ 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still using my small old amd fan on vrm....
> and another power supplay for 2 d5 pump n 16 fan....


You should separate those rads mate, you're pretty much wasting 360mm of rad space right there as the first one is just heating up the other one... Also the 120 will be either venting or intaking warm air too, no wonder you struggle with temps!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I don't understand your temps with those rads and you getting ambients down you should have been around 50c you might have a bad application of TIM or something with that kind of liquid cooling 65c is still very unexpected.


I'm surprised it isn't hotter tbh! He's pumping 2 lots of rad heat into that poor 120mm rad inside his case...


----------



## agung79

actualy i already done many loop and rad placement, put all my rad out of the case... but no diffrend only 1cdeg. Also with tim with dot methode.... Thats way give my on stock at hot day, and its okay the temp is good. But when i put 1,5xxx vcore my temp jump to 60cdeg n increasing to 70cdeg when stress test... And for ibt need 1,54xxx.
But uf only @ 4,9ghz with 1,48xxvcore only max @ 50cdeg with prime 10hours....


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> actualy i already done many loop and rad placement, put all my rad out of the case... but no diffrend only 1cdeg. Also with tim with dot methode.... Thats way give my on stock at hot day, and its okay the temp is good. But when i put 1,5xxx vcore my temp jump to 60cdeg n increasing to 70cdeg when stress test... And for ibt need 1,54xxx.
> But uf only @ 4,9ghz with 1,48xxvcore only max @ 50cdeg with prime 10hours....


better keep the voltage at what it takes to run IBT AVX otherwise you will be having data corruption in your future linpack is a way to make sure data CPU is crunching is good so if you get a negative in IBT AVX then some of the data the CPU is crunching will be corrupted AKA corrupting games and OS.

So what to take out of this is leave your voltage at what is required to pass IBT AVX otherwise you got problems brewing that could strike at anytime and it won't just attack your OS drive it will attack every drive in your machine that is connected to machine can corrupt every drive and all data types.


----------



## agung79

Hmmm... No.... For me if prime test oke... No need 1,54xxx vcore.... Almost one year no data corrupt... Ibt avx its crazy hahahaha.... After read this forum i just currios why can not pass ibt with 1,5125vcore... Every way of bios setting i try, using only one ddr3, added annother power for ddr3, borrow my friend expensive dd3 dominator i try... Hahahaha just not golden chip i have.... Now i want to replace with vishera 8xxx hahaha... And this hot vishera for family rig...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> actualy i already done many loop and rad placement, put all my rad out of the case... but no diffrend only 1cdeg. Also with tim with dot methode.... Thats way give my on stock at hot day, and its okay the temp is good. But when i put 1,5xxx vcore my temp jump to 60cdeg n increasing to 70cdeg when stress test... And for ibt need 1,54xxx.
> But uf only @ 4,9ghz with 1,48xxvcore only max @ 50cdeg with prime 10hours....


I highly doubt that it made a 1c difference to be honest but ok. And 10 hours in prime is nothing, prime takes a long long time to find an issue that might be there, IBT AVX finds the issue a lot sooner and if it cannot finish a test with a stable result you will be effectively writing corrupt data. Just a heads up but it's your hardware...

*You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.*


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> i'am back...
> 
> new result after opening my case and open windows n open may apartment door at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @ stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @ 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still using my small old amd fan on vrm....
> and another power supplay for 2 d5 pump n 16 fan....


Well that qualifies! congrats you made it:thumb: Still those temps, eeesshh. but within the limits.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Well that qualifies! congrats you made it:thumb: Still those temps, eeesshh. but within the limits.


yeahhh...





















thanks you so much....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

only because I can... (little extra cash)... I'm about to try... and I do mean "try" to upgrade to 2400mhz ram... and maintain 5ghz.... not sure the IMC on AMD chips can handle this... first time going over 1866mhz


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> only because I can... (little extra cash)... I'm about to try... and I do mean "try" to upgrade to 2400mhz ram... and maintain 5ghz.... not sure the IMC on AMD chips can handle this... first time going over 1866mhz


Be carefull you got a gem of a chip I found anything above 2133mhz was actually slowwer on AMD FX chip because of the higher latency our AMD's love tighter timings over the frequency and the sweetspot is 1866mhz from my findings I did like 2 weeks of testing to come to that finding on multiple games and software so I put it thru the ringer and again 1866mhz tight timed was the best of both worlds timings and frequency and memory bandwidth.

I would surely hate for you to fry your IMC or screw it up and make unable to sustain clocks which I have heard it can do if you torture the IMC to much on our FX's supposedly it will start acting irradic and will never hold a overclock again and will only run ram around 1333mhz if at all.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> The socket is somewhat insulated from the "package" due to the plastic and fiberglass in between, it is more of an average of the cpu temp rather than a "current" temp. Its kinda like putting your hand directly on the hot pot vs using a pot holder... eventually the heat will get through the potholder to your hand but it takes longer... so if said pot were to heat up and cool back down real quick like the cpu package can... then you wouldn't register that rapid change through the potholder... also the socket does generate a bit of heat of its own due to the current traveling through the power feeds.. so it can in fact be warmer than the cores if you are using water cooling or some other high-end cooling... my spikes rarely exceed my socket temps... usually socket peaks out at 50C or so during my games and other normal use, and my cores reach 47C or so on spikes, usually loading a game.


best analogy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Be carefull you got a gem of a chip I found anything above 2133mhz was actually slowwer on AMD FX chip because of the higher latency our AMD's love tighter timings over the frequency and the sweetspot is 1866mhz from my findings I did like 2 weeks of testing to come to theat finding on multiple games and software so I put it thru the ringer and again 1866mhz was the best of both worlds timings and frequency.
> 
> I would surely hate for you to fry your IMC or screw it up and make unable to sustain clocks which I have heard it can do if you torture the IMC to much on our FX's supposedly it will start acting irradic and will never hold a overclock again and will only run ram around 1333mhz if at all.


I found 2133 with super tight timings awesome.. but your point is valid


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> The socket is somewhat insulated from the "package" due to the plastic and fiberglass in between, it is more of an average of the cpu temp rather than a "current" temp. Its kinda like putting your hand directly on the hot pot vs using a pot holder... eventually the heat will get through the potholder to your hand but it takes longer... so if said pot were to heat up and cool back down real quick like the cpu package can... then you wouldn't register that rapid change through the potholder... also the socket does generate a bit of heat of its own due to the current traveling through the power feeds.. so it can in fact be warmer than the cores if you are using water cooling or some other high-end cooling... my spikes rarely exceed my socket temps... usually socket peaks out at 50C or so during my games and other normal use, and my cores reach 47C or so on spikes, usually loading a game.
> 
> 
> 
> best analogy
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Be carefull you got a gem of a chip I found anything above 2133mhz was actually slowwer on AMD FX chip because of the higher latency our AMD's love tighter timings over the frequency and the sweetspot is 1866mhz from my findings I did like 2 weeks of testing to come to theat finding on multiple games and software so I put it thru the ringer and again 1866mhz was the best of both worlds timings and frequency.
> 
> I would surely hate for you to fry your IMC or screw it up and make unable to sustain clocks which I have heard it can do if you torture the IMC to much on our FX's supposedly it will start acting irradic and will never hold a overclock again and will only run ram around 1333mhz if at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found 2133 with super tight timings awesome.. but your point is valid
Click to expand...

yeah is very hard to get a set to do super tight timings at 2133mhz he has first gen 8gb 2400mhz ram that ran 1.65v as I told him that is not safe on our IMC's max safe supported is 1.6v prefered is 1.5v-1.55v.


----------



## nleksan

You do understand that "timings" by themselves say absolutely nothing about latency?
They are only half the equation, latency is a function of timings relative to frequency.

Thus, "9-12-10-31 1T" may sound like loose (primary) timings, but when the effective Freq is 2688, the actual latency (in ns) is quite low.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> You do understand that "timings" by themselves say absolutely nothing about latency?
> They are only half the equation, latency is a function of timings relative to frequency.
> 
> Thus, "9-12-10-31 1T" may sound like loose (primary) timings, but when the effective Freq is 2688, the actual latency (in ns) is quite low.


yes but you try to get a amd fx vishera to run or survive at that frequency / timings on ram have fun with that one we are talking amd FX [email protected] here not Intel in this situation oh and do so while trying to keep the 5ghz oc good luck. I would pay to see you do it and succeed many have tried from my understanding it has never successfully been done and been stable to do anything to other than maybe boot into OS (if that) and that is about it.

I think everyone here knows how frequency and timings scale the facts are 1866mhz tight timed ram gives 2133mhz ram regular timed a run for its money in 90% of situations and 2133mhz tight timed give 2400mhz normal timed a run for its money and so on. This is the nature of the beast with AMD timings are majorly important ( have been for a very longtime and is well known ) much more so than the frequency 1866mhz is found to be the sweet spot for AMD FX's for intel 2133mhz to 2400mhz is the sweet spot in general so PLZ only give your 2 cents where a proper understanding has not been reached otherwise you are doing nothing but stirring crap and spreading fud.

AMD is a different beast than your Intels you are so familiar with so trying to force Intel logic onto a AMD ram frequency / timing on a AMD FX based subject / question is not helpfull at all and is just confusing the situation and will start a war which is not what is wanted.

I am not trying to be rude just state facts before more FUD / confusing info is spread AMD and Intel are 2 completely different beasts both react and benefit differently to ram frequency / timings and have completely different needs.


----------



## Chris635

I was feeling a little board so I decided to run slightly higher overclock on very high for IBT AVX with 16 GB ram (4X4 Sticks) at 2400 mhz.




Can I stay in the club a little longer?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I was feeling a little board so I decided to run slightly higher overclock on very high for IBT AVX with 16 GB ram (4X4 Sticks) at 2400 mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I stay in the club a little longer?


try 2688mhz as nleksan seems to think is safe or possible also you are far from his supposed timings suggested for 2688mhz of 9-12-10-31 1T which I would love to see if was possible for a AMD FX sadly I could never get anywhere near them on a AMD ever beyond 1866mhz the timings needed to go loose as a goose for AMD's past 2133mhz because of the IMC issue even 2133 was a crap shoot which nleksan doesn't understand this is no bashing on you Chris635 just stating these types of suggestions nleksan made are all but impossible for us AMD users unless we got APU's even then I am not sure if could be done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> You do understand that "timings" by themselves say absolutely nothing about latency?
> They are only half the equation, latency is a function of timings relative to frequency.
> 
> Thus, "9-12-10-31 1T" may sound like loose (primary) timings, but when the effective Freq is 2688, the actual latency (in ns) is quite low.


apparently nleksan doesn't think that is obsurd for a AMD FX vishera at 5ghz otherwise he would not have used that as a response to a AMD FX 9590 user about the subject on the ram.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> try 2688mhz as nleksan seems to think is safe or possible
> apparently he doesn't think that is obsurd for a AMD FX vishera at 5ghz


I don't think 2688mhz is going to happen, unless I raise the timings (even then..it aint gunna happen







), which would negate the speed of 2688 anywho. Hell why not 3000mhz then..lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> try 2688mhz as nleksan seems to think is safe or possible
> apparently he doesn't think that is obsurd for a AMD FX vishera at 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think 2688mhz is going to happen, unless I raise the timings (even then..it aint gunna happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), which would negate the speed of 2688 anywho. Hell why not 3000mhz then..lol
Click to expand...

yeah reread my last post I think you will get the jist of why I called nleksan out on it what nleksan was suggesting was pure lunacy.


----------



## Chris635

Here are some cache and memory benchmarks and cinebench.




Memory latency is...okay I guess, could be better. Cinebench is not too shabby


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Here are some cache and memory benchmarks and cinebench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory latency is...okay I guess, could be better. Cinebench is not too shabby


pretty good


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Here are some cache and memory benchmarks and cinebench.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory latency is...okay I guess, could be better. Cinebench is not too shabby


what voltage is your ram running at? we've been having trouble finding documents stating proper voltage limits to use with vishera chips... I could swear it was 1.6 max... I really don't plan on pushing for 2400... I have good reason to believe that vishera will react better to lower clocks and tighter timings...









oh, I updated your numbers.


----------



## nleksan

Umm, I was using an example, not giving a recommendation. Also, I have been benching memory since my FX-51, an AMD chip just FYI, so don't talk like you know anything about me...


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> what voltage is your ram running at? we've been having trouble finding documents stating proper voltage limits to use with vishera chips... I could swear it was 1.6 max... I really don't plan on pushing for 2400... I have good reason to believe that vishera will react better to lower clocks and tighter timings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, I updated your numbers.


I am running 1.65v on my ram. I have been running this for about 6 months or so. I have been talking to rick about it. I will see how long it holds up.

Thanks for the numbers update.


----------



## Chris635

I decided to see what the voltage difference was required to pass IBT AVX between standard and very high. I ran standard with 1.584 (with a quick jump to 1.59). And as you can see in my last run with very high it took 1.608. Thats a difference of .024.




I am surprised the voltage jump isn't bigger!


----------



## RWS JEREMY

thought i would share my results with cpu lapping. this little mod has some big results!
ambient temperature measurement was the same for both runs.

before


after


this mod is not for the faint of heart. took me 7-8 h. but it was worth it







(THIS WILL VOID YOUR CPU AND COOLER WARRANTY)


----------



## Benjiw

Decent 2c drop but you're hitting 60 at 4.8ghz there which is a bit on the warm side, might be time for an upgrade!


----------



## mouacyk

So many AMD CPUs on there...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought i would share my results with cpu lapping. this little mod has some big results!
> ambient temperature measurement was the same for both runs.
> 
> before
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> this mod is not for the faint of heart. took me 7-8 h. but it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (THIS WILL VOID YOUR CPU AND COOLER WARRANTY)


Yeah I know CPU lapping isn't for the faint of heart I have lapped probably 50 or more CPU's I have a thick piece of glass from a mirror like 12 inch tall x 4.5 inch wide I use I attach my sand paper to (stretch the sand paper end to end overlapping the edges of the mirror then use duck tape to hold the sandpaper on back of the mirror so the lapping surface is fixed in place). I use a special blend of water soluable lubricant often used by blade makers and such to sharpen knifes this also keeps you from eating alot of sandpaper up and gives a mirror finish much easier and prevents alot of swirling. I have found lapping a CPU in most cases offers 2c-4c improvement not much more unless you have a seriously warped IHS on the CPU which can happen.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> So many AMD CPUs on there...


we actually have more intels than I thought we would get... need more though : )


----------



## Chris635

Well i got bored ..again. Decided to see if I could get my CPU/NB and RAM speeds up. Here's what i got.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you can see. I had to sacrifice a little bit of CPU speed to get stable on the CPU/NB and RAM speeds.
I'll run this profile a while and see how it does. I do think I am at my limit though.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Well i got bored ..again. Decided to see if I could get my CPU/NB and RAM speeds up. Here's what i got.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see. I had to sacrifice a little bit of CPU speed to get stable on the CPU/NB and RAM speeds.
> I'll run this profile a while and see how it does. I do think I am at my limit though.


Yeah I agree you are near your limit the question is how long till the IMC goes pop time will tell you are seriously pushing it hard. I will give props where due I am very impressed 2463mhz (1231.5mhz double data rate incurs double that to come up with actual speed)on the ram is very impressive again I am giving you props but be carefull if issues start happening like odd issues crank the ram down as fast as possible because otherwise the IMC will start failing and that experience is not pretty.

I have a question how many sticks you running and what size the answer will either be more impressive or not on the answer you give 8gb sticks are much harder to run and increase strain on the IMC and 2 sticks is much easier on the IMC than 4 sticks and so on.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

They told me I was foolish when I did this since 2011 lol...I could run anything in my fold at 5ghz 24/7 lol! You guys are great and nice OCs on the AMDs too!


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Yeah I agree you are near your limit the question is how long till the IMC goes pop time will tell you are seriously pushing it hard. I will give props where due I am very impressed 2463mhz (1231.5mhz double data rate incurs double that to come up with actual speed)on the ram is very impressive again I am giving you props but be carefull if issues start happening like odd issues crank the ram down as fast as possible because otherwise the IMC will start failing and that experience is not pretty.
> 
> I have a question how many sticks you running and what size the answer will either be more impressive or not on the answer you give 8gb sticks are much harder to run and increase strain on the IMC and 2 sticks is much easier on the IMC than 4 sticks and so on.


I am running 4x4 sticks (16gb). From what I understand density (2x8 sticks 16GB) and amount (4x4 sticks 16GB), (six of one, half a dozen of the other at this point) can be hard on your system for stability. Which is why I also think I need near 1.6v on the cpu to get stable at 5ghz.. My voltage's for the ram and CPU/NB are in the screen shots.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Decent 2c drop but you're hitting 60 at 4.8ghz there which is a bit on the warm side, might be time for an upgrade!


its more like a 3-4 c drop 60 and 58 are temp spikes and i ignore them. it will go from 50-52 to 56-58 for just a sec and go back down. this happens 2 or so times per min. the cpu socket temp tells a better story. average core temp @ 5.0 is 62 or so. the ambient temperature is 63 f. so in the summer 5.0 is not going to fly. thinking of getting swiftech h240x and adding more rads.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Yeah I know CPU lapping isn't for the faint of heart I have lapped probably 50 or more CPU's I have a thick piece of glass from a mirror like 12 inch tall x 4.5 inch wide I use I attach my sand paper to (stretch the sand paper end to end overlapping the edges of the mirror then use duck tape to hold the sandpaper on back of the mirror so the lapping surface is fixed in place). I use a special blend of water soluable lubricant often used by blade makers and such to sharpen knifes this also keeps you from eating alot of sandpaper up and gives a mirror finish much easier and prevents alot of swirling. I have found lapping a CPU in most cases offers 2c-4c improvement not much more unless you have a seriously warped IHS on the CPU which can happen.


the cpu was not to bad. my cooler was worse. both were convex.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> its more like a 3-4 c drop 60 and 58 are temp spikes and i ignore them. it will go from 50-52 to 56-58 for just a sec and go back down. this happens 2 or so times per min. the cpu socket temp tells a better story. average core temp @ 5.0 is 62 or so. the ambient temperature is 63 f. so in the summer 5.0 is not going to fly. thinking of getting swiftech h240x and adding more rads.


I'd advise against this as the pump pressure will be low.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> They told me I was foolish when I did this since 2011 lol...I could run anything in my fold at 5ghz 24/7 lol! You guys are great and nice OCs on the AMDs too!


Thanks : ) I started this club to try to get the best of the best together to discus issues affecting 24/7 stable 5ghz+ OC's ... so far so good.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'd advise against this as the pump pressure will be low.


the h240x is designed to be Customizable. 2 more rads or 1 gpu and 1 more rad will be ok. before i get to crazy i will replace the pump or add another.


----------



## rickcooperjr

This is a little bit about the high ram voltage being an issue and why it can fry the IMC or CPU itself http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/426473-High-Vdimm-and-default-or-low-Vcore-possible-troubles-on-newer-A64s?highlight=memory%20controller%20high%20ram%20voltage http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?79509-Vcore-and-vdimm-with-A64&pp=25

This will be a quote from another thread :::::: The theory is it has to do with a disparity between the memory voltage and the cpu voltage causes more stress then the high voltage itself. The thinking is that with super high memory voltages, if you undervolt your CPU (manually or through Cool and Quiet) then the difference is what kills. Supposedly people were dared to try it and some did, and their CPUs died after a few reboots.

Yes those are old links the facts are even Intel haswell still has issues and can fry the CPU or IMC because of it so it is only logical AMD does also and keep in mind opteron servers have this issue which is AMD also agan take it wide scale you will see ECO features and high voltage ram are bad the disparity between the memory voltage and the cpu voltage causes more stress.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> the cpu was not to bad. my cooler was worse. both were convex.


I believe that the CPU should be flat...

But the the CPU cooling block should be convex.

They are designed that way, so when you tweak them down on the corners they will suck down flat...


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> This is a little bit about the high ram voltage being an issue and why it can fry the IMC or CPU itself http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/426473-High-Vdimm-and-default-or-low-Vcore-possible-troubles-on-newer-A64s?highlight=memory%20controller%20high%20ram%20voltage http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?79509-Vcore-and-vdimm-with-A64&pp=25
> 
> This will be a quote from another thread :::::: The theory is it has to do with a disparity between the memory voltage and the cpu voltage causes more stress then the high voltage itself. The thinking is that with super high memory voltages, if you undervolt your CPU (manually or through Cool and Quiet) then the difference is what kills. Supposedly people were dared to try it and some did, and their CPUs died after a few reboots.


Okay, based off of this you need to also run a high vcore on the cpu as well, which I can assume we do here in the 5ghz thread.

Just to give every one else an idea where all of this talk about ram speed came from. Rick, Minotaurtoo and myself were having a private discussion about having high speed ram with 1.65v not being very conducive to the we'll being of the IMC. The three of us were concerned about this based on info Rick had. So I emailed AMD and here is there response (Start from the bottom of the quote and read up).

"
Dear Christopher,
The RAM operating voltage is to drive the memory module chips and this voltage will not link to the processor.
Best regards,
AMD Global Customer Care

Original Text
From:

To: [email protected]

CC:
Sent: 02.03.15 01:21:04
Subject: RE: AMD Service Notice:{ticketno:[8200627860]}

Thank you,

Just for clarification. 1.65V (ram operating voltage)is not too much for
my processor's IMC (memory controller) to handle?

Christopher

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Sunday, March 01, 2015 10:33 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: AMD Service Notice:{ticketno:[8200627860]}

Dear Christopher,

Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200627860]} has been reviewed and
updated.

Response and Service Request History:

I understand that you have questions regarding memory. If this is incorrect,
please let me know as the information provided may change.

The 1.65V is the operating voltage of the memory modules and it is not
related to the processor.

Note: the memory will work at DDR3 1333 when four slots are installed.

Please refer to DDR3 Memory Frequency Guide

x> for more information about it.

If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply
to this e-mail directly and I will try to provide any additional information
that you may require. Thank you for contacting AMD!

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service
request reference intact.

Best regards,

AMD Global Customer Care

____________________________________________________________________________
_________________

This email is a direct result of your contact with AMD Global Customer Care
and not part of a campaign. There is no need to unsubscribe to this email
as you will only be contacted again if you directly request another service
from AMD Global Customer Care.

The contents of this message are provided for informational purposes only.
AMD makes no representation or warranties with respect to the accuracy of
the contents of the information provided, and reserves the right to change
such information at any time, with or without notice.

____________________________________________________________________________
_________________

Original Text

From:

To:

[email protected] ;[email protected]

CC:

Sent:

28.02.15 08:47:49

Subject:

IMC Capabilities

To whom it may concern, I have a set of gskill ram (16 gb 4x4 sticks
2400mhz). They are rated to run at 1.65v. Is this to much voltage for the
IMC to handle on my FX 8350? "

Between the Information Rick has and what AMD sent me about it, I say this. Use this information and make an educated decision on what you do, and understand the possible consequences. I can assume based off this 5GHZ 24/7 club here, we are all running pretty high vcore on the CPU to offset the possibility of IMC damage, based on the links Rick provided. Overclocking is not guaranteed whether that's good or bad results. Choose for your self. One final note, for these speeds (CPU,RAM,CPU/NB....etc), other than the CPU itself (silicone lottery







) , you need good equipment all around. All it takes is one small ***** in the armor and







. Happy overclocking for 5ghz 24/7.

Chris


----------



## rickcooperjr

I just wanted to point out alot of us still have our eco features also this is why I upgraded to my 9590 I had a 8350 running 5ghz before but anything past 4.6ghz or so the eco features ( AMD Cool N Quiet ) didn't work now they do on the 9590 this saves power and reduces unneeded heat and also adds life to the CPU itself over constant high voltage as my CPU clocks down it lowers voltage this is perfect scenario to kill to kill the IMC or CPU itself due to the disparity between the CPU vs Ram voltage.

My system only pushes upto 5ghz when needed and when not runs lower regular eco clocks most of us with 9000 series have this ability but the 8000 series seems to not work with eco features again why I upgraded.


----------



## Chris635

My cool n quite works fine at 5ghz. c6 state on the other hand will lock my crap up in a heart beat. I went and looked in my records when I bought this chip, motherboard and ram (destroyed my system stress testing at 4.8ghz on a asrock extreme 9. Blew the vrm and it took my ram and the cpu with it...ouch!). I bought all three last year March 13th. From day one, I have been running my ram at 2400 mhz with cool n quite enabled. I think I have been running 5ghz 24/7 (cool n quite enabled) now for about 6 months. I do still recommend people make an educated decision before attempting this.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> My cool n quite works fine at 5ghz. c6 state on the other hand will lock my crap up in a heart beat. I went and looked in my records when I bought this chip, motherboard and ram (destroyed my system stress testing at 4.8ghz on a asrock extreme 9. Blew the vrm and it took my ram and the cpu with it...ouch!). I bought all three last year March 13th. From day one, I have been running my ram at 2400 mhz with cool n quite enabled. I think I have been running 5ghz 24/7 (cool n quite enabled) now for about 6 months. I do still recommend people make an educated decision before attempting this.


yes again why I put warnings out there about the risk and again it wasn't unfounded it is well known but people don't realize the risk / issue in short as you have learned I was not blowwing smoke about the risk / issue it is real not made up or make believe.

keep in mind all CPU's have this issue with internal IMC's on the CPU currently (intel haswell included) due to space constraints there is frequency bleed over that causes distortion / interference that eventually fries the IMC same goes for cell phones and such it is simple knowledge any electronics in tight compact nature without ability to have proper isolation / shielding from other stuff around it will incur interference / distortion which causes stuff with very sensitive nature like IMC's or wireless broadcasting hardware and such it causes them to overheat or eventually fry or atleast cause some form of corruption.

The point is as you raise the voltage on the memory this causes more feedback to the IMC with a different frequency / harmonics ( carried across the ribbons on the mobo into the IMC ) that eventually will cause issues or atleast will cause errors / corruption of the data being transferred often causing a BSOD. So in short as you up the memory voltage you introduce higher risk of putting the IMC in the above mentioned situation.

That is why haswells max recommended safe memory voltage is 1.55v+5% or 1.575v and AMD's max safe recommended is 1.55v-1.6v also why max supported speed for AMD FX is 1866mhz and only for 2 sticks not 4. I can't remember haswells max supported ram speed at sec but I believe it is like 1600mhz http://ark.intel.com/products/80806/Intel-Core-i7-4790-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_00-GHz yep haswell max supported is 1600mhz.

I will also say if you ever go to RMA and mention ram speeds above these specs for Intel or AMD they can refuse to RMA due to it voids warranty so there is a reason for all this conversation to take place.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes again why I put warnings out there about the risk and again it wasn't unfounded it is well known but people don't realize the risk / issue in short as you have learned I was not blowwing smoke about the risk / issue it is real not made up or make believe.


Agreed.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes again why I put warnings out there about the risk and again it wasn't unfounded it is well known but people don't realize the risk / issue in short as you have learned I was not blowwing smoke about the risk / issue it is real not made up or make believe.
> 
> keep in mind all CPU's have this issue with internal IMC's on the CPU currently (intel haswell included) due to space constraints there is frequency bleed over that causes distortion / interference that eventually fries the IMC same goes for cell phones and such it is simple knowledge any electronics in tight compact nature without ability to have proper isolation / shielding from other stuff around it will incur interference / distortion which causes stuff with very sensitive nature like IMC's or wireless broadcasting hardware and such it causes them to overheat or eventually fry or atleast cause some form of corruption.
> 
> The point is as you raise the voltage on the memory this causes more feedback to the IMC with a different frequency / harmonics ( carried across the ribbons on the mobo into the IMC ) that eventually will cause issues or atleast will cause errors / corruption of the data being transferred often causing a BSOD. So in short as you up the memory voltage you introduce higher risk of putting the IMC in the above mentioned situation.


To all,

I think we have enough information here to make a sound decision about ram voltages of 1.65v based off experience, knowledge and equipment.

phew! I'm done.


----------



## inedenimadam

I have never had any issues running RAM at 1.675 for 24/7 use in Intel platform. Even the new DDR4 can run significantly outside of voltage spec with no IMC issues. I have both AMD and Intel in my house, and will continue to buy both, but AMD sure is making it hard to build an enthusiast grade machine with their hardware.

Here's hoping we see some progress from them. I dont want Intel to be the only kid on the block.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have never had any issues running RAM at 1.675 for 24/7 use in Intel platform. Even the new DDR4 can run significantly outside of voltage spec with no IMC issues. I have both AMD and Intel in my house, and will continue to buy both, but AMD sure is making it hard to build an enthusiast grade machine with their hardware.
> 
> Here's hoping we see some progress from them. I dont want Intel to be the only kid on the block.


I certainly hope AMD can up their game in the next couple of years, if not sooner.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Okay, based off of this you need to also run a high vcore on the cpu as well, which I can assume we do here in the 5ghz thread.
> 
> Just to give every one else an idea where all of this talk about ram speed came from. Rick, Minotaurtoo and myself were having a private discussion about having high speed ram with 1.65v not being very conducive to the we'll being of the IMC. The three of us were concerned about this based on info Rick had. So I emailed AMD and here is there response (Start from the bottom of the quote and read up).
> 
> "
> Dear Christopher,
> The RAM operating voltage is to drive the memory module chips and this voltage will not link to the processor.
> Best regards,
> AMD Global Customer Care
> 
> Original Text
> From:
> 
> To: [email protected]
> 
> CC:
> Sent: 02.03.15 01:21:04
> Subject: RE: AMD Service Notice:{ticketno:[8200627860]}
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Just for clarification. 1.65V (ram operating voltage)is not too much for
> my processor's IMC (memory controller) to handle?
> 
> Christopher
> 
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Sunday, March 01, 2015 10:33 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: AMD Service Notice:{ticketno:[8200627860]}
> 
> Dear Christopher,
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200627860]} has been reviewed and
> updated.
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> I understand that you have questions regarding memory. If this is incorrect,
> please let me know as the information provided may change.
> 
> The 1.65V is the operating voltage of the memory modules and it is not
> related to the processor.
> 
> Note: the memory will work at DDR3 1333 when four slots are installed.
> 
> Please refer to DDR3 Memory Frequency Guide
> 
> x> for more information about it.
> 
> If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply
> to this e-mail directly and I will try to provide any additional information
> that you may require. Thank you for contacting AMD!
> 
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service
> request reference intact.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> AMD Global Customer Care
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> _________________
> 
> This email is a direct result of your contact with AMD Global Customer Care
> and not part of a campaign. There is no need to unsubscribe to this email
> as you will only be contacted again if you directly request another service
> from AMD Global Customer Care.
> 
> The contents of this message are provided for informational purposes only.
> AMD makes no representation or warranties with respect to the accuracy of
> the contents of the information provided, and reserves the right to change
> such information at any time, with or without notice.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> _________________
> 
> Original Text
> 
> From:
> 
> To:
> 
> [email protected] ;[email protected]
> 
> CC:
> 
> Sent:
> 
> 28.02.15 08:47:49
> 
> Subject:
> 
> IMC Capabilities
> 
> To whom it may concern, I have a set of gskill ram (16 gb 4x4 sticks
> 2400mhz). They are rated to run at 1.65v. Is this to much voltage for the
> IMC to handle on my FX 8350? "
> 
> Between the Information Rick has and what AMD sent me about it, I say this. Use this information and make an educated decision on what you do, and understand the possible consequences. I can assume based off this 5GHZ 24/7 club here, we are all running pretty high vcore on the CPU to offset the possibility of IMC damage, based on the links Rick provided. Overclocking is not guaranteed whether that's good or bad results. Choose for your self. One final note, for these speeds (CPU,RAM,CPU/NB....etc), other than the CPU itself (silicone lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , you need good equipment all around. All it takes is one small ***** in the armor and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Happy overclocking for 5ghz 24/7.
> 
> Chris


interesting : )


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> interesting : )


very interesting indeed.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I certainly hope AMD can up their game in the next couple of years, if not sooner.


why would they? a lot of ppl are still buying the fx cpu . thay are selling well. this will give amd time for R&D on the new cpus. amd likes to fly under the radar. more so then intel or nvidia.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well guys... I got my ram in... set at 2400mhz... undervolted to 1.55 and worked... so I'm happy... timing is 10-13-13-31. currently at stock 4.7ghz settings... will redo my 5ghz clock soon when I have time to test it again proper to make sure its still stable. http://valid.x86.fr/45zujr

wondering how this will affect my stability at high OC.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well guys... I got my ram in... set at 2400mhz... undervolted to 1.55 and worked... so I'm happy... timing is 10-13-13-31. currently at stock 4.7ghz settings... will redo my 5ghz clock soon when I have time to test it again proper to make sure its still stable. http://valid.x86.fr/45zujr
> 
> wondering how this will affect my stability at high OC.


You might have to increase vcore a little, also to be stable on the CPU/NB at 2600+ (if your going to run it that high) I need about 1.35v under load. Don't know if you'll need that much but if you have problems with stability, look there as well.


----------



## PolRoger

I've been running lately with two kits (4x4GB) of this Hynix ic based G.Skill ram and 1.65v DRAM: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-17000cl9d-8gbxld



I would be more concerned with having to increase CPU_NB voltage (and its affect on the IMC) for running higher NB speeds and higher DRAM speeds than running DRAM voltages above 1.65v(+).

I don't know of any (??) "DDR3" kits released by ram manufacturers that are spec'd to run at higher speed(s)... Greater than DDR3-2133 without a default dram voltage of ~1.65v.

Most of the earlier 2GB DIMM DDR3 sticks used in kits that will run with tight timings...like DDR3-1866C7/8 or DDR3-2000C7/8/9 are also spec'd with default ~1.65v. Although there are certain DDR3 ic kits that are spec'd with 1.8v/1.9v and even 2.0v.

It looked like some of those old OCF/XS links previously were referring to certain early AMD A64 chips that were running with DDR1 ram using limited edition Winbond ic that could be overvolted to 3.3v for running run @250MHz with tight 2-2-2 timings!: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227206R

Has anyone found an AMD white paper on what the preferred specs are for running DDR3 memory with Vishera based cpus? I do know Vishera natively supports DDR3-1866 but I've never seen it mentioned that AMD recommends kits that run with ~1.5v?


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well guys... I got my ram in... set at 2400mhz... undervolted to 1.55 and worked... so I'm happy... timing is 10-13-13-31. currently at stock 4.7ghz settings... will redo my 5ghz clock soon when I have time to test it again proper to make sure its still stable. http://valid.x86.fr/45zujr
> 
> wondering how this will affect my stability at high OC.


that chip is a campion, nice work


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I've been running lately with two kits (4x4GB) of this Hynix ic based G.Skill ram and 1.65v DRAM: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-17000cl9d-8gbxld
> 
> 
> 
> I would be more concerned with having to increase CPU_NB voltage (and its affect on the IMC) for running higher NB speeds and higher DRAM speeds than running DRAM voltages above 1.65v(+).
> 
> I don't know of any (??) "DDR3" kits released by ram manufacturers that are spec'd to run at higher speed(s)... Greater than DDR3-2133 without a default dram voltage of ~1.65v.
> 
> Most of the earlier 2GB DIMM DDR3 sticks used in kits that will run with tight timings...like DDR3-1866C7/8 or DDR3-2000C7/8/9 are also spec'd with default ~1.65v. Although there are certain DDR3 ic kits that are spec'd with 1.8v/1.9v and even 2.0v.
> 
> It looked like some of those old OCF/XS links previously were referring to certain early AMD A64 chips that were running with DDR1 ram using limited edition Winbond ic that could be overvolted to 3.3v for running run @250MHz with tight 2-2-2 timings!: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227206R
> 
> Has anyone found an AMD white paper on what the preferred specs are for running DDR3 memory with Vishera based cpus? I do know Vishera natively supports DDR3-1866 but I've never seen it mentioned that AMD recommends kits that run with ~1.5v?


This is about the best I can do for ya.








http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/ddr3memoryfrequencyguide.aspx


----------



## rickcooperjr

Yeah for some reason any info about ram specs and such for vishera is hard to find and often contradicting to all known knowledge so at best use caution is all I can say amd FX has max support of 1866mhz with only 2 dimms used not 4 dimms Intel haswell has max support of 1600mhz. The thing is with these higher speeds and such you void warranty ( must be for a reason ) so be carefull again Intel haswell only support 1.55v+5%=1.575v AMD is 1.55v-1.6v is all that is supported beyond that who knows so again I give up. I was only going by what I have learned and been told everyones luck / experience will be different and no 2 chips are the same whether it is IMC or whatever so have fun and I hope problems don't occur if you take the plunge.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ok guys... here is my 5ghz run... took more volts... am going to do a very high run later... suspect though will take slightly more... had to bump ram volts to 1.6 and had to bump cpu volts by .04v to stabilize stock speed fully (actually just set LLC to medium lol) but since that equaled .04 more volts to stabilize the stock 4.7, I suspect it will take around 1.5 ish to stabilize 5ghz fully... but for now here is some proof... I accidentally closed the success window btw... my bad..


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ok guys... here is my 5ghz run... took more volts... am going to do a very high run later... suspect though will take slightly more... had to bump ram volts to 1.6 and had to bump cpu volts by .04v to stabilize stock speed fully (actually just set LLC to medium lol) but since that equaled .04 more volts to stabilize the stock 4.7, I suspect it will take around 1.5 ish to stabilize 5ghz fully... but for now here is some proof... I accidentally closed the success window btw... my bad..


Hey let me know how far you ran the voltage on the ram. I am at 1.65v, I'd like to run a little lower. I am at 2463 mhz (stock timings) on mine.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

OK, its not as pretty as my 1.44 5ghz... but heck... 1.476 isn't bad.. I changed the LLC so that volts actually pushed up to 1.5... and it passed... I know I know... some don't like volt gain.. but I kinda don't mind it... anyway... ITS STABLE!!! with 2400mhz ram... yay


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> OK, its not as pretty as my 1.44 5ghz... but heck... 1.476 isn't bad.. I changed the the LLC so that volts actually pushed up to 1.5... and it passed... I know I know... some don't like volt gain.. but I kinda don't mind it... anyway... ITS STABLE!!! with 2400mhz ram... yay


Looks good to me.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Yeah for some reason any info about ram specs and such for vishera is hard to find and often contradicting to all known knowledge so at best use caution is all I can say *amd FX has max support of 1866mhz with only 2 dimms used not 4 dimms* Intel haswell has max support of 1600mhz. The thing is with these higher speeds and such you void warranty ( must be for a reason ) so be carefull again Intel haswell only support 1.55v+5%=1.575v AMD is 1.55v-1.6v is all that is supported beyond that who knows so again I give up. I was only going by what I have learned and been told everyones luck / experience will be different and no 2 chips are the same whether it is IMC or whatever so have fun and I hope problems don't occur if you take the plunge.


I have an 8350 on a CVF-Z. Using two 8GB 1866MHz Corsair Vengeance Pro dimms @ 9-10-9-27-36 ( the manufacturers setting on the RAM ) using the RED slots (A2 & B2) The max the chart says I can run on a four RAM slot MB, with two sticks, is 1600MHz

Is it hurting performance running the two 1866MHZ 8GB dimms @ Corsairs recommended timings and speed, or should I slow them down to 1600MHz as the AMD chart suggests?

Just gathering info at the time as my rig is down while I'm moving to a new place...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I have an 8350 on a CVF-Z. Using two 8GB 1866MHz Corsair Vengeance Pro dimms @ 9-10-9-27-36 ( the manufacturers setting on the RAM ) using the RED slots (A2 & B2) The max the chart says I can run on a four RAM slot MB, with two sticks, is 1600MHz
> 
> Is it hurting performance running the two 1866MHZ 8GB dimms @ Corsairs recommended timings and speed, or should I slow them down to 1600MHz as the AMD chart suggests?
> 
> Just gathering info at the time as my rig is down while I'm moving to a new place...


interesting question... I've just fought with a new set of ram and the old theory that amd loves tight timings over speed... but honestly.. I couldn't get my timings even to normal timings at 1866... but at 2400 stock times worked perfect... running 10-13-13-31 primary times.. but at 1866 wouldn't even boot unless I set times at 10-10-10-27... total crap times for 1866.. even when at 1.65v it wouldn't do better at 1866... but strangely at stock times and speed I could undervolt... the lesson I learned... there is no "form" to follow for ram... best to stick with stock for the ram on mine... but yours may be different... testing is needed... btw... I found great improvement over my old 1600mhz ram in certain games.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> interesting question... I've just fought with a new set of ram and the old theory that amd loves tight timings over speed... but honestly.. I couldn't get my timings even to normal timings at 1866... but at 2400 stock times worked perfect... running 10-13-13-31 primary times.. but at 1866 wouldn't even boot unless I set times at 10-10-10-27... total crap times for 1866.. even when at 1.65v it wouldn't do better at 1866... but strangely at stock times and speed I could undervolt... the lesson I learned... there is no "form" to follow for ram... best to stick with stock for the ram on mine... but yours may be different... testing is needed... btw... I found great improvement over my old 1600mhz ram in certain games.


I agree. You have to test for yourself.


----------



## scracy

Anyone else doing 5.0Ghz 24/7 with a 4790K?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Yeah for some reason any info about ram specs and such for vishera is hard to find and often contradicting to all known knowledge so at best use caution is all I can say *amd FX has max support of 1866mhz with only 2 dimms used not 4 dimms* Intel haswell has max support of 1600mhz. The thing is with these higher speeds and such you void warranty ( must be for a reason ) so be carefull again Intel haswell only support 1.55v+5%=1.575v AMD is 1.55v-1.6v is all that is supported beyond that who knows so again I give up. I was only going by what I have learned and been told everyones luck / experience will be different and no 2 chips are the same whether it is IMC or whatever so have fun and I hope problems don't occur if you take the plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an 8350 on a CVF-Z. Using two 8GB 1866MHz Corsair Vengeance Pro dimms @ 9-10-9-27-36 ( the manufacturers setting on the RAM ) using the RED slots (A2 & B2) The max the chart says I can run on a four RAM slot MB, with two sticks, is 1600MHz
> 
> Is it hurting performance running the two 1866MHZ 8GB dimms @ Corsairs recommended timings and speed, or should I slow them down to 1600MHz as the AMD chart suggests?
> 
> Just gathering info at the time as my rig is down while I'm moving to a new place...
Click to expand...

again AMD left things in such a grey area and so has the general info across the web at best take things with caution and grain of salt. The info that can be found is far and few between and is often contradicting to common knowledge and general conversations on subject so as I said I give up. I only tried to give a general idea on the situation from knowledge I have learned and understand again things are so grey and murky I am walking away from subject because at this point all the info I can give is already given things are very murky and very contraversial.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else doing 5.0Ghz 24/7 with a 4790K?


nope... you are the first... but we have had a few intel cpu's join the bunch here : ) but always glad to have one more... good job


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else doing 5.0Ghz 24/7 with a 4790K?


Welcome to the club. Nice to have another Intel in the club.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I just got to thinking.... when I started this club a mod told me that if it caught on and was well maintained, it could get (official) status.... wonder how we are doing lol... I could use some help with getting the listing looking better... not sure how to setup a good spreadsheet on google docs or something like that... but I would like to do that...


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Welcome to the club. Nice to have another Intel in the club.


Thanks guys very happy with my 4790K especially at those volts:thumb:


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Thanks guys very happy with my 4790K especially at those volts:thumb:


Nice chip mate!









So I decided to push/test this setup a little more... Bumped vcore up to 1.55v [email protected] which drops to ~1.50/1.51v load and I'm now running 200x26 @5.2GHz.









But I'll probably drop back to ~4.9/5.0 for daily running.

Idle:


Load:


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Nice chip mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to push/test this setup a little more... Bumped vcore up to 1.55v [email protected] which drops to ~1.50/1.51v load and I'm now running 200x26 @5.2GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll probably drop back to ~4.9/5.0 for daily running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 
> Load:


well that bumped me out of top spot... great job!!!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Nice chip mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to push/test this setup a little more... Bumped vcore up to 1.55v [email protected] which drops to ~1.50/1.51v load and I'm now running 200x26 @5.2GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll probably drop back to ~4.9/5.0 for daily running.
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 
> Load:


From experience you could probably push it more with less voltage if you used less multi and upped the 200 fsb instead.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well that bumped me out of top spot... great job!!!


Thanks...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> From experience you could probably push it more with less voltage if you used less multi and upped the 200 fsb instead.


Yes... I'll probably play around some more with higher fsb clocks...But I just wanted to try and test a 10 pass at 200x26.

I'm planning on returning to ~5.0 as I finding long term Rosetta load temps (and socket) more manageable at 5.0 ~1.45v (BIOS) then 5.2 ~1.55v (BIOS).


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... I'll probably play around some more with higher fsb clocks...But I just wanted to try and test a 10 pass at 200x26.
> 
> I'm planning on returning to ~5.0 as I finding long term Rosetta load temps (and socket) more manageable at 5.0 ~1.45v (BIOS) then 5.2 ~1.55v (BIOS).


Put your LLC on very high and you should see lower temps for the most part. Did a test on high vs very high on my sabretooth and very high gave me overall lower temps. What motherboard are you using for that 5.2ghz? I'm so tempted to sell my 5ghz 8350 for an 8370.


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Put your LLC on very high and you should see lower temps for the most part. Did a test on high vs very high on my sabretooth and very high gave me overall lower temps. What motherboard are you using for that 5.2ghz? I'm so tempted to sell my 5ghz 8350 for an 8370.


prob better off going for a 9590. but there seems to be some good 8370s out there.


----------



## an65001

Was told by Benjiw to ask over here. So I'm planning to upgrade my rig with a 750d, and a 360mm rad to pursue higher clocks. Question is, asrock 990fx e9 or sabertooth? I can get the e9 at a great deal.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWS JEREMY*
> 
> prob better off going for a 9590. but there seems to be some good 8370s out there.


Higher temps and the only decent 9xxx chip i've seen is the club owner's golden chip. I want lower volts because the temp this 5ghz kicks out is unreal.


----------



## rickcooperjr

I can only say good things about the sabertooth and I have had and heard alot of nightmares about the ASROCK 990fx boards something to do with theyre 12+2 power phase / VRM or whatever actually has more voltage droop than the sabertooth 990fx r2.0 8+2 power phase. I have heard nothing but bad things about the 990fx asrock boards especially when involving the 8 core FX's and overclocking.

I have had a few asrock 990fx boards roll thru here for friends and family and they had issues and sent them back and went to sabertooth 990fx and no more issues my experience was the asrock 990fx board you are refering to had horrible Vdroop. So bad was hard to run 5ghz on a fx 8350 had to raise the initial voltage to 1.56v and it drooped to under 1.5v while testing causing stability issues we ended that at 1.58v+ and it drooped down to like 1.53v so that is some super bad Vdroop on the ASROCK 990fx you mentioned.

Well my experience with the asrock 990fx e9 may have been because of a bios issue where LLC didn't work at all here is a good read on it http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285489-Coming-back-to-AMD


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Was told by Benjiw to ask over here. So I'm planning to upgrade my rig with a 750d, and a 360mm rad to pursue higher clocks. Question is, asrock 990fx e9 or sabertooth? I can get the e9 at a great deal.


Go with the sabertooth. I had an extreme 9 and it blew a vrm taking my cpu and ram with it. I was overclocking to 4.8ghz at the time.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Was told by Benjiw to ask over here. So I'm planning to upgrade my rig with a 750d, and a 360mm rad to pursue higher clocks. Question is, asrock 990fx e9 or sabertooth? I can get the e9 at a great deal.


+1 to both Rick and Chris... and I suggest reading the very first post in this thread.... particularly the list of members... it lists their boards... notice that there are many ASUS board consisting of the Crosshair and Saberkitty primarily... but not one asrock for the FX cpu's ... I've always heard "let the facts speak for themselves" and fact is... we've have very few applicants with anything other than ASUS boards... go figure.. but whatever the case there is not one single asrock board in the bunch... not saying one can't make it for sure.. but the odds don't looks so good.


----------



## Chris635

Okay guys, I changed some things around a little, as I wanted to get the core temp spikes a little more under control. So I upped my voltage and dropped LLC back to high verses ultra high. I also wanted to get my CPU/NB and FSB (HT) speeds up as well. I also wanted a higher CPU clock while cool n quite was enabled, so I also turned up the bus speeds and lowered the multipliers. I also wanted to make sure this was 24/7 stable. After IBT test, I gamed on it for a few days along with regular day to day tasks. I think I am close to calling this stable. As you can see the core temp spikes aren't too bad, and while under idle, I now sit at 2.128ghz which seems a little more responsive cranking back up to 5ghz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RWS JEREMY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Was told by Benjiw to ask over here. So I'm planning to upgrade my rig with a 750d, and a 360mm rad to pursue higher clocks. Question is, asrock 990fx e9 or sabertooth? I can get the e9 at a great deal.


if your overclocking then its the sabertooth all the way. asrock motherboards do have good features for the $$$


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Okay guys, I changed some things around a little, as I wanted to get the core temp spikes a little more under control. So I upped my voltage and dropped LLC back to high verses ultra high. I also wanted to get my CPU/NB and FSB (HT) speeds up as well. I also wanted a higher CPU clock while cool n quite was enabled, so I also turned up the bus speeds and lowered the multipliers. I also wanted to make sure this was 24/7 stable. After IBT test, I gamed on it for a few days along with regular day to day tasks. I think I am close to calling this stable. As you can see the core temp spikes aren't too bad, and while under idle, I now sit at 2.128ghz which seems a little more responsive cranking back up to 5ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


interesting... nice FSB OC... I've settled in once again at a 257mhz FSB... seem to need less volts per clock there for some reason. Funny though that you get lower spikes there with LLC on high verses very high... Mines always been the other way round... seems all my spikes came when usage wasn't that high and they settled down when it was at full throttle.... Heck, I've seen 50C spikes before with just windows maintenance kicking in, where when I tested that OC using IBT the highest temp was 52C during the whole test and that was a spike between runs lol, but then I've never put more than 1.55v through this chip so that may change at higher volts, won't know, because I don't trust my cooling past 1.55... really don't trust it to hold temps in check on this chip at your volt levels... probably be a small fire.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Okay guys, I changed some things around a little, as I wanted to get the core temp spikes a little more under control. So I upped my voltage and dropped LLC back to high verses ultra high. I also wanted to get my CPU/NB and FSB (HT) speeds up as well. I also wanted a higher CPU clock while cool n quite was enabled, so I also turned up the bus speeds and lowered the multipliers. I also wanted to make sure this was 24/7 stable. After IBT test, I gamed on it for a few days along with regular day to day tasks. I think I am close to calling this stable. As you can see the core temp spikes aren't too bad, and while under idle, I now sit at 2.128ghz which seems a little more responsive cranking back up to 5ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn! How are you keepin those temps under control at 1.6v? My 240 and 120 rad simply cant handle 1.6v at all, then again my VRM are being cooled by water.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Damn! How are you keepin those temps under control at 1.6v? My 240 and 120 rad simply cant handle 1.6v at all, then again my VRM are being cooled by water.


I have a 360X60 rad, 120X60 rad, 140X45 rad. and active cooling on vrm and on back of socket.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I have a 360X60 rad, 120X60 rad, 140X45 rad. and active cooling on vrm and on back of socket.


I'm not surprised by the amount of cooling







...

Big 5.0 overclock/volts and 2736MHz CPU_NB and DDR3-2432C10 (full bank) 4x4GB... Nice work!

No doubt that when you push Vishera... It can really put out the heat.

I'm kind of curious to know your CPU_NB (BIOS) voltage setting for that overclock?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I'm not surprised by the amount of cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Big 5.0 overclock/volts and 2736MHz CPU_NB and DDR3-2432C10 (full bank) 4x4GB... Nice work!
> 
> No doubt that when you push Vishera... It can really put out the heat.
> 
> I'm kind of curious to know your CPU_NB (BIOS) voltage setting for that overclock?


yeah, me too... I haven't been able to get over 2.6ghz cpu/nb unless I push over 1.3v to it.. and C10 over 2400 is great... I had to loosen timings a bit on mine to keep volts on cpu down a bit.. but according to mem tests I was still limited by cpu/nb anyway as my mem performance changed directly with cpu/nb and showed virtually no change when I changed timings... now if I could hit 2700+ cpu/nb maybe it would be worth it.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I'm not surprised by the amount of cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Big 5.0 overclock/volts and 2736MHz CPU_NB and DDR3-2432C10 (full bank) 4x4GB... Nice work!
> 
> No doubt that when you push Vishera... It can really put out the heat.
> 
> I'm kind of curious to know your CPU_NB (BIOS) voltage setting for that overclock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah, me too... I haven't been able to get over 2.6ghz cpu/nb unless I push over 1.3v to it.. and C10 over 2400 is great... I had to loosen timings a bit on mine to keep volts on cpu down a bit.. but according to mem tests I was still limited by cpu/nb anyway as my mem performance changed directly with cpu/nb and showed virtually no change when I changed timings... now if I could hit 2700+ cpu/nb maybe it would be worth it.


Ask and yee shall recieve....do I need to say make sure you have good cooling...









I use off/set mode
CPU/NB - 0.1375

Digi Power
CPU/NB LLC - Extreme
Current Capability -130%
CPU/NB Power Response - Ultra Fast
DRAM Current Capability - 130%
DRAM Power Phase - Extreme
DRAM Power Switching - 400

Timings
First Four are manually set to 10-12-12-31.

Everything else is set to auto except
DRAM Row Cycle Time - 43
DRAM Read to Read - 5
Command Rate - 2T

And also in the BIOS under advanced tab
North Bridge Configuration
Memory Configuration
ECC (error correction ram, why ASUS has this is enabled, I do not know, as this is mostly used for servers or work stations, and most ram is not ecc capable unless you purposefully bought it) set it to disabled. This caused me a ton of head ache's until I disabled it. My gskill ram is not ecc capable.


----------



## agung79

no no.... not good cooling....
minus degree of ambient... and goooood chip... also lucky factor.... thats it...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Ok stilt finally got back to me and this what he had to say about the AMD FX socket temp and such::::

The Stilt
Today at 8:37 am

Indeed, if forgot the specify the limits for the "socket temperature" (SBI-TSI).
These are the official AMD specifications.

AM3+ / TDP (Infra Code)

220W (FH) - 57.0°C
125W (FR) - 61.1°C
95W (WM) - 70.5°C

FM2+ / TDP (Infra Code)

95W (XB) - 72.0°C
65W (YB) - 71.2°C

These temperatures only apply at stock power levels.
At higher power dissipation they are naturally lower.

--
Best regards
Roger

:::: This confirms as temps go up past 55c-60c the FX's naturally lose stability and are designed to do so inside of the CPU so there we go kids we got the info many have been waiting on directly from STILT one of the most well known and trusted AMD overclockers there is currently.


----------



## Chris635

I can confirm Rick's information as I too asked The Stilt yesterday about it (I did not know Rick was waiting on him as well). Here is what he sent me.

Quote
Hi Chris,

Based on my personal experience on hundreds of different AMD 15h parts; the overclocking capabilities of these chips generally start to show significant ******ation when the "socket temperatures" (SBI-TSI) exceed 60°C. At this point the "package temperature" (tCTL control value) can be anything between 45 - 65 units. The tCTL value is calculated based on several values and one of it´s calculation parameters (power scalar) varies between different TDP and leakage level parts. The "package temperature" (tCTL) is not an actual temperature which is a reason I refer it as units instead of degrees.

The official specifications from AMD tend to agree with my experiences.
125W TDP FX parts are rated for 62°C (SBI-TSI) maximum temperature at stock settings.
The maximum "package temperature" (tCTL) is 70 units on all AMD FX CPUs (AMD specification)

In higher temperatures the leakage currents will increase even further and the thermal conductivity will reduce as well.
Lower thermal conductivity will make it yet harder to remove the heat from the CPU core.

151.1W/m-K @ 20°C
142.7W/m-K @ 40°C
134.3W/m-K @ 60°C
125.9W/m-K @ 80°C

SBI-TSI temperature is available on all motherboards as implementing it is mandatory.
This is also the temperature which the bios displays.

Generally there are two major manufacturers (ITE & Nuvoton) for the LPC/IO ICs which are used to read the SBI-TSI information from the CPU.
They are very well supported by most of the hardware monitoring applications atleast for the temperature part.

--
Best regards
End Quote


----------



## Minotaurtoo

nice info.. still for the purposes of this club and not having to go back I'll stick to the AMD Overdrive thermal limits, but I think I'll paste that in the OP if you don't mind...

Just updated my bios and lost all my OC profiles.... drat it.... but so far so good... seems to actually have improved something... but not much... just the usb stuff works better as described in the update.

Edit: Chris posted as I was writing this... so I was planning on putting Ricks in, but now if both of you don't mind I'd like to include both with reference to your posts.


----------



## Chris635

I don't mind at all.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Go ahead and use my info STILT said he will come on here and post some more detailed info soon and also info about his testing with his cryorig and such.


----------



## Chris635

Lets make sure STILT gets the credit for this though.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Go ahead and use my info STILT said he will come on here and post some more detailed info soon and also info about his testing with his cryorig and such.


sweet... I put links directly to your posts so that both of you can get rep from anyone who decides to give.... I've noticed that rep is hard to get around here for actually providing good useful info... but if you just kiss the right things and agree with certain fanboys you will rep up like crazy... so really want to make sure you get the credit for info posted... cause you could have just kept it to yourself









+ rep to both of you, thanks again for passing the info along


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Lets make sure STILT gets the credit for this though.


that's why I just posted direct links to your posts : ) and when he comes on here I'll post links directly to his posts as needed


----------



## Chris635

Hey Guys,

Can any you on the Asus boards confirm something for me. I was tinkering around trying to fine tune my voltage for the CPU/NB. I noticed that on my Crosshair V Formula Z, there is NO difference between Regular, High, and Extreme LLC. I'm on BIOS version 2002.

Thanks.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can any you on the Asus boards confirm something for me. I was tinkering around trying to fine tune my voltage for the CPU/NB. I noticed that on my Crosshair V Formula Z, there is NO difference between Regular, High, and Extreme LLC. I'm on BIOS version 2002.
> 
> Thanks.


mine is saberkitty... and there is a difference on it.... never had a chv-z but I did ask a friend who's not on this site and he says and I quote its "wonky" IDK what that means...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I7 [email protected] 1.53Vcore [email protected]
Might not got it all right but heres my screent shot done it in a hurry and ignore temps my rads need to be cleaned very bad and only spiked to 80s for like 2secs each run.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I7 [email protected] 1.53Vcore [email protected]
> Might not got it all right but heres my screent shot done it in a hurry and ignore temps my rads need to be cleaned very bad and only spiked to 80s for like 2secs each run.


hate to be a wet blanket... but you need two screenshots... one showing during run and one after... copied from OP:

A. You must show two screenshots, one of IBT AVX running at standard and one showing the success window after running 10 runs on standard. It should be noted that negative results are unstable, and therefore even if a success window is obtained, they will not be accepted... it should be 3.xxx if its stable. Link to IBT AVX

B. In those screenshots you must also have in those screenshots an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test.

C. The screenshots must also show some monitoring software showing your cpu usage at 100% during the test and a max usuage of 100% in the screenshot after the test. Please make sure this is clearly visable

D. The cpu speed doesn't have stay at 5ghz after the stress, just during the test all cores must be at 5ghz.... this means you can still use power saving states...


----------



## toppas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Okay guys, I changed some things around a little, as I wanted to get the core temp spikes a little more under control. So I upped my voltage and dropped LLC back to high verses ultra high. I also wanted to get my CPU/NB and FSB (HT) speeds up as well. I also wanted a higher CPU clock while cool n quite was enabled, so I also turned up the bus speeds and lowered the multipliers. I also wanted to make sure this was 24/7 stable. After IBT test, I gamed on it for a few days along with regular day to day tasks. I think I am close to calling this stable. As you can see the core temp spikes aren't too bad, and while under idle, I now sit at 2.128ghz which seems a little more responsive cranking back up to 5ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow, thats unbelievable!
you are getting such low temps even without the motherboard watercooled? did you put your rig into the fridge?
if someone just tells me about this, I wouldn't believe because there are so much superlatives.
extreme cpu-nb oc, extreme ram oc, well..extreme voltage, moderate cpu oc but low temps with a loop that isn't impressive at all.
you are a lucky dog!


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> wow, thats unbelievable!
> you are getting such low temps even without the motherboard watercooled? did you put your rig into the fridge?
> if someone just tells me about this, I wouldn't believe because there are so much superlatives.
> extreme cpu-nb oc, extreme ram oc, well..extreme voltage, moderate cpu oc but low temps with a loop that isn't impressive at all.
> you are a lucky dog!


Hey thanks. Motherboard is not water cooled, just some well placed fans for cooling.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey thanks. Motherboard is not water cooled, just some well placed fans for cooling.


Where do you live chris? Your ambients must be nice and low!


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Where do you live chris? Your ambients must be nice and low!


I live in the states..Virginia..I keep my house at about 72f so for my European brethren that's 22.2c.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I7 [email protected] 1.53Vcore [email protected]
My system has been at 5ghz for 4 years straight folding/boincing/gaming at times water cooled entire time cpu has degraded quite a bit used to need 1.43 vcore now needs 1.53.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> hate to be a wet blanket... but you need two screenshots... one showing during run and one after... copied from OP:
> 
> A. You must show two screenshots, one of IBT AVX running at standard and one showing the success window after running 10 runs on standard. It should be noted that negative results are unstable, and therefore even if a success window is obtained, they will not be accepted... it should be 3.xxx if its stable. Link to IBT AVX
> 
> B. In those screenshots you must also have in those screenshots an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test.
> 
> C. The screenshots must also show some monitoring software showing your cpu usage at 100% during the test and a max usuage of 100% in the screenshot after the test. Please make sure this is clearly visable
> 
> D. The cpu speed doesn't have stay at 5ghz after the stress, just during the test all cores must be at 5ghz.... this means you can still use power saving states...


yea i missed that part i was in a hurry had to leave and posted it befor i left.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I7 [email protected] 1.53Vcore [email protected]
> My system has been at 5ghz for 4 years straight folding/boincing/gaming at times water cooled entire time cpu has degraded quite a bit used to need 1.43 vcore now needs 1.53.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> hate to be a wet blanket... but you need two screenshots... one showing during run and one after... copied from OP:
> 
> A. You must show two screenshots, one of IBT AVX running at standard and one showing the success window after running 10 runs on standard. It should be noted that negative results are unstable, and therefore even if a success window is obtained, they will not be accepted... it should be 3.xxx if its stable. Link to IBT AVX
> 
> B. In those screenshots you must also have in those screenshots an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test.
> 
> C. The screenshots must also show some monitoring software showing your cpu usage at 100% during the test and a max usuage of 100% in the screenshot after the test. Please make sure this is clearly visable
> 
> D. The cpu speed doesn't have stay at 5ghz after the stress, just during the test all cores must be at 5ghz.... this means you can still use power saving states...
> 
> 
> 
> yea i missed that part i was in a hurry had to leave and posted it befor i left.
Click to expand...

you forgot something showing the load of CPU like for instance task manager performance tab and also another good thing is something to verify your CPU is running a solid 5ghz not throttling during run is also nice to use for verification of actual clocks / settings being stable and legit.

These are where requirement C & D come in to work with what I suggested and pointed out you still don't provide.

I / we are not trying ride peoples butts about this but want to make sure things are as reasonably verified as can do with simple requirements like these keep out possible cheaters and such of getting in without making the legit people trying to enter have massive difficulty getting in.

The point is all these requirements are fairly simple and should be used anyways by people OCing at this LVL anyways so it shouldn't be much of a burden to require such things as verification is what I am trying to say.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

look at coretemp is showing the load while its running and max usage and it dont thottle till it hits 100c its only spiking to 80s for a second and drops i havet been well enugh to move my 100 pound pc outside to clean out its dust rads are caked likely 2 years sence its got a good cleaning lol suprised they stay in 70s for most the run.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> look at coretemp is showing the load while its running and max usage and it dont thottle till it hits 100c its only spiking to 80s for a second and drops i havet been well enugh to move my 100 pound pc outside to clean out its dust rads are caked likely 2 years sence its got a good cleaning lol suprised they stay in 70s for most the run.


cool sorry didn't see that CPU load 100% on there I never use coretemp given it doesn't work with my processor the AMD FX use a weird temp sensing algorythm coretemp don't play well with lol.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> cool sorry didn't see that CPU load 100% on there I never use coretemp given it doesn't work with my processor the AMD FX use a weird temp sensing algorythm coretemp don't play well with lol.


i use it for stuff like this cause its compact and can get everything neatly close together sad they dont update it anymore tho, i might do a small cleaning see how cool the temps will go im kinda scared to open it lol i havet took the pc apart in nearly 2 years it just works.


----------



## scracy

Not too bad for an Intel


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I7 [email protected] 1.53Vcore [email protected]
> My system has been at 5ghz for 4 years straight folding/boincing/gaming at times water cooled entire time cpu has degraded quite a bit used to need 1.43 vcore now needs 1.53.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea i missed that part i was in a hurry had to leave and posted it befor i left.










you are in! Always good to have another Intel Rig in the list... also noticed a bit of a grammar error I made in the OP thanks to your first post and my copying it over... reworded a bit now for clarity... Trying to get this club to official status lol... don't want to look stupid right off







Good job... also... yeah, Intel is bad about degrading at those volts... great chips... picky little things though... too bad they aren't tougher because if they were, well... wow would be the word for what you could do.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Not too bad for an Intel


I suppose you want me to update.... fine.... updating now...... one question just to make sure... same rig as last right?


----------



## scracy

Yep same rig same chip


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are in! Always good to have another Intel Rig in the list... also noticed a bit of a grammar error I made in the OP thanks to your first post and my copying it over... reworded a bit now for clarity... Trying to get this club to official status lol... don't want to look stupid right off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job... also... yeah, Intel is bad about degrading at those volts... great chips... picky little things though... too bad they aren't tougher because if they were, well... wow would be the word for what you could do.


yea seems newer intels degrade faster my old i7 [email protected] still runs stable at its 1.33 vcore going on 5 years maybe 6 intels degrade but seem hard to kill i have pushed 1.7 volts thru this 2600k and she still kicking at 5ghz for 3 or 4 years. Lol now i got a itch to see if my 2600k will run stable at less voltage i havet tweaked anything for 2 years went ahead and gave the rads quick cleaning but im running low speed yate loons so not setup to run super cool now like it was back when i liked to overclock and tweak.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea seems newer intels degrade faster my old i7 [email protected] still runs stable at its 1.33 vcore going on 5 years maybe 6 intels degrade but seem hard to kill i have pushed 1.7 volts thru this 2600k and she still kicking at 5ghz for 3 or 4 years. Lol now i got a itch to see if my 2600k will run stable at less voltage i havet tweaked anything for 2 years went ahead and gave the rads quick cleaning but im running low speed yate loons so not setup to run super cool now like it was back when i liked to overclock and tweak.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## PolRoger

How about adding another Intel to the list?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

am I to assume that the "UC" is core usage? I see no other indicator, but in any case judging from the gflops I'd say it was... I'm going to add you to the list (again), tentatively... unless I hear evidence otherwise, I'm going to assume that UC is core usage. At any rate... dang good job on a 2500K!! and nice temps:thumb:

Edit: I just noticed that you bumped me down to #3 spot... and by an INTEL no less... ugh... must get some better cooling...


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> am I to assume that the "UC" is core usage? I see no other indicator, but in any case judging from the gflops I'd say it was... I'm going to add you to the list (again), tentatively... unless I hear evidence otherwise, I'm going to assume that UC is core usage. At any rate... dang good job on a 2500K!! and nice temps:thumb:
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that you bumped me down to #3 spot... and by an INTEL no less... ugh... must get some better cooling...


Yes...That seems to be some kind of load or cpu utilization reading.

The first time I ran the 2500K... I just cropped the HWMonitor so the bottom reading was showing temps/package. I then had to re-run it again so that it would display individual core speeds along with 100% load/utilization.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Just a suggestion but i might would require high instead of standard on normal likely a unstable oc would even pass.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Just a suggestion but i might would require high instead of standard on normal likely a unstable oc would even pass.


I considered that actually, but honestly its hard enough to get standard to pass that most of the time if it passes standard its very much usable even if not 100% stable... and even passing on high or very high doesn't actually prove its truly stable.... no test really proves its 100% stable, not even 24hrs of prime so I just decided to go for the toughest quick test I could think of to keep from discouraging people from trying. I myself have run into a situation twice where IBT AVX failed to detect instabilities that caused blue screens... oddly a game found the problem for me. So yeah, high would be better than standard, but very high better than high and prime all day is better than that..... etc... I get your point though... and am always impressed more with very high or high runs than just the min requirement.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea its true you can test for a week then next week its unstable never know.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea its true you can test for a week then next week its unstable never know.


(Gets out soap box and stands atop)

Yes, so often we forget that as overclockers we sometimes demand more out of out systems as far as stability is concerned than mass manufactures do out of their cheapo systems... All computer parts come with some sort of an expected error rate... HDD's, SSD's, RAM, etc all have expected error rates... windows has correction algorithms built into it to smooth out those errors... even severs with all the Raid arrays and ECC ram still can suffer errors of a catastrophic nature... so its really a question of how stable do you want it? What can you live with? Myself... I've done lots of testing and discovered that games and ripping software will find stability issues in the long run that IBT just flies by... so while all of us wish there was an end all be all test to prove 100% error proof stability, there isn't... but still testing is a must or you could run a severely increased risk of killing your OS lol... just a matter of risk control really... now I'll probably be bashed for not saying "100 % stability is an absolute must"... but I'll stick by my "your never 100% stable... maybe 99.9999999999999999...etc% but never 100%"... heck my craptop has far more stability issues than this overclocked rig ever thought of having even when I was running unstable clocks just for benching....

(puts away soap box and apologizes for long "wall-o-text")


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> (Gets out soap box and stands atop)
> 
> Yes, so often we forget that as overclockers we sometimes demand more out of out systems as far as stability is concerned than mass manufactures do out of their cheapo systems... All computer parts come with some sort of an expected error rate... HDD's, SSD's, RAM, etc all have expected error rates... windows has correction algorithms built into it to smooth out those errors... even severs with all the Raid arrays and ECC ram still can suffer errors of a catastrophic nature... so its really a question of how stable do you want it? What can you live with? Myself... I've done lots of testing and discovered that games and ripping software will find stability issues in the long run that IBT just flies by... so while all of us wish there was an end all be all test to prove 100% error proof stability, there isn't... but still testing is a must or you could run a severely increased risk of killing your OS lol... just a matter of risk control really... now I'll probably be bashed for not saying "100 % stability is an absolute must"... but I'll stick by my "your never 100% stable... maybe 99.9999999999999999...etc% but never 100%"... heck my craptop has far more stability issues than this overclocked rig ever thought of having even when I was running unstable clocks just for benching....
> 
> (puts away soap box and apologizes for long "wall-o-text")


I could not agree more with this.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol simple way to see how stable you really are is to fold lol i remmber back when i first got my 2600k prime and ibt stable then folded and got smacked the face with bsod after bsod till i bumpe vcore 2-3 notches.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol simple way to see how stable you really are is to fold lol i remmber back when i first got my 2600k prime and ibt stable then folded and got smacked the face with bsod after bsod till i bumpe vcore 2-3 notches.


Never had that issue, 20 passes with IBT AVX Very high setting normally sees me through with folding and gaming and rendering 3d objects etc. Might have changed a lot since those days though?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Never had that issue, 20 passes with IBT AVX Very high setting normally sees me through with folding and gaming and rendering 3d objects etc. Might have changed a lot since those days though?


well yea back then ibt waset avx and waset near as demanding even usin custom setup havin it use more memory.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Folding... that's one thing that needs to be as accurate as possible too, otherwise the data is useless.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Folding... that's one thing that needs to be as accurate as possible too, otherwise the data is useless.


yea for sure iv folded off and on for 15 years lol now my pc is idle alot keep power bill down and heat in the room.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea for sure iv folded off and on for 15 years lol now my pc is idle alot keep power bill down and heat in the room.


I've thought about gpu folding... since I have two 7950's and most of the time I'm on its just web browsing.. .wonder how well that would work


----------



## cssorkinman

FX-9370 5016 mhz 1.56 volts CHV-Z 480mm custom loop.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

done!... but wow on those volts!... I would have thought it'd been less


----------



## agung79

crazy.... 9370 with 1.56vcore.... 55cdeg.....
I think god love you man.....
What cooling setup u using n ambient..?






















+ rep for that....


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> crazy.... 9370 with 1.56vcore.... 55cdeg.....
> I think god love you man.....
> What cooling setup u using n ambient..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + rep for that....


Mine was spiking to 1.578v because of LLC according to asus thermal radar and topped 52c http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695 all the rest of the software said it was only hitting 1.524v so it might just be a glitch with ASUS AI suite who knows I only use it for monitoring but use bios for all my overclocking.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> done!... but wow on those volts!... I would have thought it'd been less


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> crazy.... 9370 with 1.56vcore.... 55cdeg.....
> I think god love you man.....
> What cooling setup u using n ambient..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + rep for that....


It's a very high VID chip -1.538, however if you leave turbo enabled it will hit 1.58 on auto settings.....







. It was nearly impossible to cool the way it came from the factory, the heatspreader was high in the center and at the edge with low spots in between. I had to lap the beans out of it, just to make it somewhat flat. I was running 2400 mhz on the ram so I had the cpu/nb volts cranked up to support it , it would run a few degrees cooler with lower frequencies on the ram.

I have a 480 mm Koolance high density radiator, Koolance 380A cooling block, 1/2 inch id 3/4 inch od tubing, variable speed 5gpm Koolance pump and 4 120 mm fans - only 2 of them were hooked up when I did this run.

Ambient temp was about 70 F , it's finally warming up here in Nebraska









EDIT: a little update


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Okay guys, I changed some things around a little, as I wanted to get the core temp spikes a little more under control. So I upped my voltage and dropped LLC back to high verses ultra high. I also wanted to get my CPU/NB and FSB (HT) speeds up as well. I also wanted a higher CPU clock while cool n quite was enabled, so I also turned up the bus speeds and lowered the multipliers. I also wanted to make sure this was 24/7 stable. After IBT test, I gamed on it for a few days along with regular day to day tasks. I think I am close to calling this stable. As you can see the core temp spikes aren't too bad, and while under idle, I now sit at 2.128ghz which seems a little more responsive cranking back up to 5ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have been running this for about 3 weeks or so now (I did change llc back to ultra high though), and everything has been running well with out any problems. I have not noticed any signs of chip degradation (only time will tell on this). I think with proper cooling and a good set up (it takes time). You can have a well rounded system at 5ghz on these amd chips. If I notice any problems, I will post back here.

Chris


----------



## Minotaurtoo

updated







still those volts... wow.... no wonder everyone is so shocked at my (and a few others) hitting 5ghz @ less than 1.5... heck at 1.52v 5.1ghz is stable enough for me for 24/7 use... but I just don't like the extra heat or power draw for such little gain over straight up 5ghz at 1.45v


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still those volts... wow.... no wonder everyone is so shocked at my (and a few others) hitting 5ghz @ less than 1.5... heck at 1.52v 5.1ghz is stable enough for me for 24/7 use... but I just don't like the extra heat or power draw for such little gain over straight up 5ghz at 1.45v


Yes they are high. I could do much less voltage for standard or even high, but I wanted to have at least 20 runs on very high to make sure I'm close to stability...actually I think I can call this stable now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Update on the 8370
5117mhz CHV-Z


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Update on the 8370
> 5117mhz CHV-Z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


updated! that chip and my 9590 run neck and neck for volts needed.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm back at #1 rofl muhahaha ... well actually had to put it as a tie because somehow each time I did the screen capture it showed 5.2174 instead of the 5.2180 ghz that it was showing normally... dang it... I could have kept on trying but I thought what the hey I'll leave it... now lets see who can knock me out







take it as a challenge not as a dare.. I really want to see someone do it... and plz not by just 1mhz lol...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back at #1 rofl muhahaha ... well actually had to put it as a tie because somehow each time I did the screen capture it showed 5.2174 instead of the 5.2180 ghz that it was showing normally... dang it... I could have kept on trying but I thought what the hey I'll leave it... now lets see who can knock me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take it as a challenge not as a dare.. I really want to see someone do it... and plz not by just 1mhz lol...


You are pushing the temperature threshhold a bit there but I notice your Ht down to 2000mhz that will impact performance quite a bit negating that overclock what was your NB at.

I also notice your Gflops was bouncing quite a bit you might want to check things that clock looks to be just a hair unstable out of experience when these variations hit with 3-5Gflops or more of variation repeatedly your pushing the border of stable and unstable very closely.

When you see the variation in Gflops I noticed if you are having more then 1-2 Gflop variation back and forth repeatedly often there is instability or throttling.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> You are pushing the temperature threshhold a bit there but I notice your Ht down to 2000mhz that will impact performance quite a bit negating that overclock what was your NB at.
> 
> I also notice your Gflops was bouncing quite a bit you might want to check things that clock looks to be just a hair unstable out of experience when these variations hit with 5Gflops or more of variation repeatedly your pushing the border of stable and unstable very closely.
> 
> When you see the variation in Gflops I noticed if you are having more then 1-2 Gflop variation back and forth repeatedly often there is instability.


rofl.. .that was just a fun run to pass the entry exam : ) no intentions of keeping that clock for long... actually I tend to stay at 5 ghz... its just a happy place for me... that variation is because I didn't wait for the thing to finish booting and I was saving the screenshot while it was still running ... not to mention I did have resource hog open (fire fox) all those little flash player ads are stinking resource hogs... we won't notice it much with our pc's, but my poor wifes laptop does...


----------



## Chris635

Hey guys. I took some screen shots of my bios for those who might be interested in my 24/7 set up as a comparison starting point....maybe. Voltages are high (IBT AVX at least 20 runs of very high). Obviously, CPU (silicon lottery) and Ram differences will matter, and adequate cooling is a must for these voltages. For those who are going to try my set up....WARNING! It still may not work for your set up. Every system is different, depending on hardware used and a slew of other variables. I am posting this a general idea of what could be needed if using similar hardware that I am using. Watch your temperatures closely if you are trying my set up. Be careful and good luck.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

interesting... we've actually been discussing here and elsewhere about that kind of ram voltage.... cpu volts are ok so long as cooling is adequate.. Not sure why cool n quiet is enabled while other power savers are not, but whatever lol... Otherwise I'd say you lost the silicon lottery there... lots of volts for that clock, but still if it works its good... didn't read every setting so nor am I qualified to critique it all... but that's the only things I see that made me go "hmmmm"


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> interesting... we've actually been discussing here and elsewhere about that kind of ram voltage.... cpu volts are ok so long as cooling is adequate.. Not sure why cool n quiet is enabled while other power savers are not, but whatever lol... Otherwise I'd say you lost the silicon lottery there... lots of volts for that clock, but still if it works its good... didn't read every setting so nor am I qualified to critique it all... but that's the only things I see that made me go "hmmmm"


With cores unparked c6 state causes a lock up (my kids found this while playing flash games, and only this..LOL! go figure) at this high overclock. Also c6 has never lowered my temp's or power usage anyway.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> With cores unparked c6 state causes a lock up (my kids found this while playing flash games, and only this..LOL! go figure) at this high overclock. Also c6 has never lowered my temp's or power usage anyway.


wierd... never had that issue... even when I was running that with my 5.1 profile all was normal... but then, normally I don't use any of that power saving stuff


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> wierd... never had that issue... even when I was running that with my 5.1 profile all was normal... but then, normally I don't use any of that power saving stuff


My rig runs 24/7, so I do run power savings. When my rig needs 5ghz, it will ramp up to it. While gaming and benchmarking it does run wide open though. I use a program to automatically switch between power profiles and park and unpark cores on the fly depending on what I am running at the time. Quite efficient really.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I work alot so I just shut down when I leave.... when I am using it, I want it fast lol... :space balls reference: Ludicrous speed go!! lol power savers don't take much off, but I've found in bench marks that you lose some performance even at full blast than without the power savers on.. IDK just how much if any that CNQ itself does though... might be interesting to know how much if any it alone does... I don't have any software power profiles on mine... just bios clocking going on... no parking or unparking of cores... just full tilt when its on.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I work alot so I just shut down when I leave.... when I am using it, I want it fast lol... :space balls reference: Ludicrous speed go!! lol power savers don't take much off, but I've found in bench marks that you lose some performance even at full blast than without the power savers on.. IDK just how much if any that CNQ itself does though... might be interesting to know how much if any it alone does... I don't have any software power profiles on mine... just bios clocking going on... no parking or unparking of cores... just full tilt when its on.


Mine runs fast. When I bench or something that needs that horse power, my power profile automatically switch's from balanced (minimum cpu usage=5% and maximum cpu usage=100%) to bitsum high performance (minimum cpu usage=100% and maximumcpu usage=100% all cores unparked). Bitsum is the company that makes the software I use. Here are some screen shots at balanced and when I start cinebench. It automatically switch's to bitsum high performance. The name of the software is Process Lasso. It does so much more than this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

This is what I am talking about... you can see in the screen capture the different results at same speeds... the lower ones were always the ones with energy saving features on.... have anything similar to that for reference?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> This is what I am talking about... you can see in the screen capture the different results at same speeds... the lower ones were always the ones with energy saving features on.... have anything similar to that for reference?


I have a screen shot but only with cool n quite



This is with the automatic power profile switching to bitsum highest performance.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

not bad at all, impressive in fact... better than mine, but that's expected with your cpu/nb and bus speeds much higher than mine... I haven't used R15 edition much... mostly because it wasn't out when I started OC'ing so I tend to use the old one for comparison... but here is my score...



I would be interested in seeing if your cnq disabled would help your score though... also... on a side note, if you didn't, its good to end all background apps and tasks while benching... (better scores and more consistent)


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> not bad at all, impressive in fact... better than mine, but that's expected with your cpu/nb and bus speeds much higher than mine... I haven't used R15 edition much... mostly because it wasn't out when I started OC'ing so I tend to use the old one for comparison... but here is my score...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested in seeing if your cnq disabled would help your score though... also... on a side note, if you didn't, its good to end all background apps and tasks while benching... (better scores and more consistent)


Looks good to me. On a side note. I tried to run IBT standard on my current voltages at 5.168 ghz......yeah it locked right up lol!







Oh well, the chip is a dud, what can I expect.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I can go up to 5.2... but have to downclock a few other things... not sure exactly how much atm... kinda went for a fun run only thing... when I get more time off work I'll probably try to tune in that 5.2 clock... but I was impressed that it took 1.548v to do it ... gives me hope for a higher max validation one day.... just need some better cooling... thinking of getting another radiator to add to my loop.


----------



## Chris635

I'm sure I could down clock my cpu/nb and ram and get there, but I feel like my system is well rounded. I hate to give up the higher clocks in order to bump my cpu up further. I wonder what the performance difference would be though...hmmmm?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I'm sure I could down clock my cpu/nb and ram and get there, but I feel like my system is well rounded. I hate to give up the higher clocks in order to bump my cpu up further. I wonder what the performance difference would be though...hmmmm?


I would agree that yours is well rounded... my daily clocks are only 5ghz cpu 2400mhz ram and cpu/nb 2600mhz HT so yeah I go for rounded too


----------



## gordesky1

Can cores be disabled for this? I found that 7 or 8 is what holding me back from 5ghz. So i went in bios and disabled 7/8 because on this board it ony disables 2 at a time... And i ran ibt avx and it passed 10 runs 2 times. So it makes it a 6 core.

So was wondering will that get me in the 5ghz club lol? Or does all cores need to be activated?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Can cores be disabled for this? I found that 7 or 8 is what holding me back from 5ghz. So i went in bios and disabled 7/8 because on this board it ony disables 2 at a time... And i ran ibt avx and it passed 10 runs 2 times. So it makes it a 6 core.
> 
> So was wondering will that get me in the 5ghz club lol? Or does all cores need to be activated?


I believe you are required to run entire chip whatever number of cores it is OEM to gain entry.

not trying to be a party crasher or hurt your feelings or anything.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I believe you are required to run entire chip whatever number of cores it is OEM to gain entry.
> 
> not trying to be a party crasher or hurt your feelings or anything.


As I said in a PM to him, and I will restate here, yes it must be all cores... the requirement of a screenshot specifies that all cores must be at 100% during test... otherwise we would have ppl disabling all but one core and entering... Trying for a "usability" club here... not a "stability" or "fun run" club... for the reasons that "fun runs" can't be used, and "stability" is soooo arbitrary ... you can never achieve 100% stable... even your best components for the best servers have expected error rates... it just happens... so "stability" is a can of worms, but usable is an easier to define character.... basically stable enough for no unexplained blue screens, shutdowns, etc, but may not be able to pass the test of hours of prime, or other stability tests, although, those wishing to fold or bitcoin mine would argue (rightly so) that it must be as close to 100% stable as possible for them... sooo in short I settled for what would do for most gamers and normal daily users (where accuracy isn't as critical) that was a quick test that still was fairly difficult enough to weed out the majority of "fun run" overclocks...

P.S. for stability freaks.... get a server... ecc ram, double accuracy compute, raid array... etc


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> As I said in a PM to him, and I will restate here, yes it must be all cores... the requirement of a screenshot specifies that all cores must be at 100% during test... otherwise we would have ppl disabling all but one core and entering... Trying for a "usability" club here... not a "stability" or "fun run" club... for the reasons that "fun runs" can't be used, and "stability" is soooo arbitrary ... you can never achieve 100% stable... even your best components for the best servers have expected error rates... it just happens... so "stability" is a can of worms, but usable is an easier to define character.... basically stable enough for no unexplained blue screens, shutdowns, etc, but may not be able to pass the test of hours of prime, or other stability tests, although, those wishing to fold or bitcoin mine would argue (rightly so) that it must be as close to 100% stable as possible for them... sooo in short I settled for what would do for most gamers and normal daily users (where accuracy isn't as critical) that was a quick test that still was fairly difficult enough to weed out the majority of "fun run" overclocks...
> 
> P.S. for stability freaks.... get a server... ecc ram, double accuracy compute, raid array... etc


Yep got your pm thanks for getting back to me

Guess i will keep on trying lol It will do 4.9 1.52 on all cores on ibt avx on high 25runs. But with all cores on 5ghz it will freeze on test 8 no matter what voltage i give it... Im not sure if the 2 cores just cant take it or they need to be even cooler...

I also need to update my sig cause im running the Raijintek Triton push and pull now i was using my rasa 750 custom kit but i think something is wrong with the block or mounting because the Raijintek Triton beats it by 10c....

My temps are still not the way i want them tho.. With 4.9 1.52 is decent tho mid to high 50s on cores and will have a spike up to 64c. With 1.55 temps are in the high 60s with a spike to 71-72c than after that it just gets to hot.

Maybe another rad is due and another case like the Thermaltake Core X9 lol Im just wondering if i get it cooler will it even help those 2 cores?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> As I said in a PM to him, and I will restate here, yes it must be all cores... the requirement of a screenshot specifies that all cores must be at 100% during test... otherwise we would have ppl disabling all but one core and entering... Trying for a "usability" club here... not a "stability" or "fun run" club... for the reasons that "fun runs" can't be used, and "stability" is soooo arbitrary ... you can never achieve 100% stable... even your best components for the best servers have expected error rates... it just happens... so "stability" is a can of worms, but usable is an easier to define character.... basically stable enough for no unexplained blue screens, shutdowns, etc, but may not be able to pass the test of hours of prime, or other stability tests, although, those wishing to fold or bitcoin mine would argue (rightly so) that it must be as close to 100% stable as possible for them... sooo in short I settled for what would do for most gamers and normal daily users (where accuracy isn't as critical) that was a quick test that still was fairly difficult enough to weed out the majority of "fun run" overclocks...
> 
> P.S. for stability freaks.... get a server... ecc ram, double accuracy compute, raid array... etc
> 
> 
> 
> Yep got your pm thanks for getting back to me
> 
> Guess i will keep on trying lol It will do 4.9 1.52 on all cores on ibt avx on high 25runs. But with all cores on 5ghz it will freeze on test 8 no matter what voltage i give it... Im not sure if the 2 cores just cant take it or they need to be even cooler...
> 
> I also need to update my sig cause im running the Raijintek Triton push and pull now i was using my rasa 750 custom kit but i think something is wrong with the block or mounting because the Raijintek Triton beats it by 10c....
> 
> My temps are still not the way i want them tho.. With 4.9 1.52 is decent tho mid to high 50s on cores and will have a spike up to 64c. With 1.55 temps are in the high 60s with a spike to 71-72c than after that it just gets to hot.
> 
> Maybe another rad is due and another case like the Thermaltake Core X9 lol Im just wondering if i get it cooler will it even help those 2 cores?
Click to expand...

I bet you money its the temps as the AMD FX's get over 55c when OC'd to around 5ghz they start having issues and as heat increases a barrier arrives making it harder to remove the heat and as temps go up voltage requirements also do. I find max temps of around 50c is maximum for 5ghz to give best voltage and such again as heat builds up a barrier arrives due to leakage in the die itself bleeding power / voltage out like a dead short making things hard to deal with and as the temps go up the amount of heat the CPU will give up to the cooling becomes less and less because leakage increases as temps do and as the leakage increases more voltage is required to push thru the leakage to make it to the core itself to be used.

we have some good info on this in the original post AKA first post on this thread that Minotaurtoo links to that me and chris contributed that we got from stilt one of the leading AMD overclockers in the world that will help you understand this issue. Just to give stilt some credit he is 2nd in the entire world at sec on AMD FX at 8.723 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php so I simply would say he knows what he is talking about and the info I am talking about came directly from him VIA PM.

These are the links http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701073 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701117 also keep in mind as you OC to 5ghz on AMD FX 8 cores you get into the 220w and above class so the max stilt pointed out is 57c at the 220w range before the crap starts hitting the fan and if you are drawwing more than that temp is even lower hince why I say the 50c goal as max or below 50c to help with stability and to keep the heat manageable since as you go above 55c the amount of heat the chip will give up becomes less and less meening less can be removed from the CPU above 55c or so at 5ghz.


----------



## Chris635

Sounds like the socket temp is through the roof. I believe Rick is correct. You need active cooling on the VRM's and socket. I also can't agree with Rick enough for reading the stilts post on temperatures for these chips.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I bet you money its the temps as the AMD FX's get over 55c when OC'd to around 5ghz they start having issues and as heat increases a barrier arrives making it harder to remove the heat and as temps go up voltage requirements also do. I find max temps of around 50c is maximum for 5ghz to give best voltage and such again as heat builds up a barrier arrives due to leakage in the die itself bleeding power / voltage out like a dead short making things hard to deal with and as the temps go up the amount of heat the CPU will give up to the cooling becomes less and less because leakage increases as temps do and as the leakage increases more voltage is required to push thru the leakage to make it to the core itself to be used.
> 
> we have some good info on this in the original post AKA first post on this thread that Minotaurtoo links to that me and chris contributed that we got from stilt one of the leading AMD overclockers in the world that will help you understand this issue. Just to give stilt some credit he is 2nd in the entire world at sec on AMD FX at 8.723 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php so I simply would say he knows what he is talking about and the info I am talking about came directly from him VIA PM.
> 
> These are the links http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701073 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701117 also keep in mind as you OC to 5ghz on AMD FX 8 cores you get into the 220w and above class so the max stilt pointed out is 57c at the 220w range before the crap starts hitting the fan and if you are drawwing more than that temp is even lower hince why I say the 50c goal as max or below 50c to help with stability and to keep the heat manageable since as you go above 55c the amount of heat the chip will give up becomes less and less meening less can be removed from the CPU above 55c or so at 5ghz.


Thanks rick for all the info it does give me hope that this cpu will do it one day







lol and seeing stilt 2nd place and got that cpu up to 8.723 wow.. I will believe what he says.

Tho im wondering what will at least get the temps under 60c?? Will adding another rad maybe a 240mm so a total of 2 240mm or even just getting a 480mm get down there? Was also thinking of getting the Thermaltake Core X9 and loading it with fans lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Sounds like the socket temp is through the roof. I believe Rick is correct. You need active cooling on the VRM's and socket. I also can't agree with Rick enough for reading the stilts post on temperatures for these chips.


Yep i have a socket fan 120mm on back of the socket which i cut out myself and i have a vantec fan card that has 2x 70mms cooling the front vrms it blows pretty good. Socket temps usely never get over 60c and vrm temps are usely 40s at load.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I bet you money its the temps as the AMD FX's get over 55c when OC'd to around 5ghz they start having issues and as heat increases a barrier arrives making it harder to remove the heat and as temps go up voltage requirements also do. I find max temps of around 50c is maximum for 5ghz to give best voltage and such again as heat builds up a barrier arrives due to leakage in the die itself bleeding power / voltage out like a dead short making things hard to deal with and as the temps go up the amount of heat the CPU will give up to the cooling becomes less and less because leakage increases as temps do and as the leakage increases more voltage is required to push thru the leakage to make it to the core itself to be used.
> 
> we have some good info on this in the original post AKA first post on this thread that Minotaurtoo links to that me and chris contributed that we got from stilt one of the leading AMD overclockers in the world that will help you understand this issue. Just to give stilt some credit he is 2nd in the entire world at sec on AMD FX at 8.723 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php so I simply would say he knows what he is talking about and the info I am talking about came directly from him VIA PM.
> 
> These are the links http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701073 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701117 also keep in mind as you OC to 5ghz on AMD FX 8 cores you get into the 220w and above class so the max stilt pointed out is 57c at the 220w range before the crap starts hitting the fan and if you are drawwing more than that temp is even lower hince why I say the 50c goal as max or below 50c to help with stability and to keep the heat manageable since as you go above 55c the amount of heat the chip will give up becomes less and less meening less can be removed from the CPU above 55c or so at 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks rick for all the info it does give me hope that this cpu will do it one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol and seeing stilt 2nd place and got that cpu up to 8.723 wow.. I will believe what he says.
> 
> Tho im wondering what will at least get the temps under 60c?? Will adding another rad maybe a 240mm so a total of 2 240mm or even just getting a 480mm get down there? Was also thinking of getting the Thermaltake Core X9 and loading it with fans lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Sounds like the socket temp is through the roof. I believe Rick is correct. You need active cooling on the VRM's and socket. I also can't agree with Rick enough for reading the stilts post on temperatures for these chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep i have a socket fan 120mm on back of the socket which i cut out myself and i have a vantec fan card that has 2x 70mms cooling the front vrms it blows pretty good. Socket temps usely never get over 60c and vrm temps are usely 40s at load.
Click to expand...

socket temps of 60c again to high try the mod I suggested here http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260 and the post directly after it will help get those socket temps down along with also bring CPU temps down a few degrees since socket heat flows into the CPU temps and vice versa.

I can tell you firsthand my trick I posted about putting a thermal pad under your metal CPU socket backplate and removing the plastic spacer there will reduce temps by around 4c-5c alone I got a 8c-10c drop on my socket temps alone by just doing this and also got a 3c-4c CPU temp drop my ambients were identical before and after and let me tell you it was night and day. PLZ just be sure you use a thicker thermal pade like 0.5mm-1mm or so like http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-100mmx100mmx0-5mm-GPU-CPU-Heatsink-Cooling-Thermal-Conductive-Silicone-Pad-/190698880216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6689fcd8 it is dirt cheap they have cheaper but this particular one I find very good for this if you use 1mm it gives more protection but also has reduced heat transfer I use 0.5mm myself.

Try making sure you are fresh air intaking into your rads this can lower coolant temps alot since you are not blowing preheated air thru the rads to cool the coolant and make sure you got more incoming air than exiting air going in and out of the case this will cause a swirl effect / turbulence inside case and increases the mixing of the cool air with the hotter air and makes the exhaust fans more efficient at getting the heat out.

Feel free if you got any other questions or anything just ask in the thread or VIA PM or whatever Minotaurtoo set this thread / club up specifically for this reason to help others and to also spread knowledge / info on such experiences and tricks.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> socket temps of 60c again to high try the mod I suggested here http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260 and the post directly after it will help get those socket temps down along with also bring CPU temps down a few degrees since socket heat flows into the CPU temps and vice versa.
> 
> I can tell you firsthand my trick I posted about putting a thermal pad under your metal CPU socket backplate and removing the plastic spacer there will reduce temps by around 4c-5c alone I got a 8c-10c drop on my socket temps alone by just doing this and also got a 3c-4c CPU temp drop my ambients were identical before and after and let me tell you it was night and day. PLZ just be sure you use a thicker thermal pade like 0.5mm-1mm or so like http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-100mmx100mmx0-5mm-GPU-CPU-Heatsink-Cooling-Thermal-Conductive-Silicone-Pad-/190698880216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6689fcd8 it is dirt cheap they have cheaper but this particular one I find very good for this if you use 1mm it gives more protection but also has reduced heat transfer I use 0.5mm myself.
> 
> Try making sure you are fresh air intaking into your rads this can lower coolant temps alot since you are not blowing preheated air thru the rads to cool the coolant and make sure you got more incoming air than exiting air going in and out of the case this will cause a swirl effect / turbulence inside case and increases the mixing of the cool air with the hotter air and makes the exhaust fans more efficient at getting the heat out.
> 
> Feel free if you got any other questions or anything just ask in the thread or VIA PM or whatever Minotaurtoo set this thread / club up specifically for this reason to help others and to also spread knowledge / info on such experiences and tricks.


thanks

Wish i could do your trick but the Raijintek uses it own back plate which is metal and has a foam under it for padding. i was thinking of doing your mod a month or 2 ago when i was still running the h100



I also notice rick you have the same case as me coolermaster haf 932 amd edition. Would you mind telling me how you have your fans setup? Do you also have the dragon glass panel and did any mods like cut holes for fans?

Here pics of my case how i have my fans. I have all fans bring in air and have the rear case one for exhaust. The rad is intakeing air from out of the case and blowing it in . i had it exhausting couple days ago and decided to intake air i saw a few c lower doing it. One thing i never like about this haf 932 is the front big 230mm fan doesn't have much air flow.. Maybe mine is dieing. Cause my had 922 200mm front blows more air... You can also see i have a fan siting in the drive bay blowing in.







Don't mind my work on the socket fan lol... its holding on by hot glue which before was duct tape but kept falling off as you can see by the residue lol was meaning to drill a few holes to mount the fan the right way but never got to it. and if im getting a new case why bother? And i also have the rad out of the case just siting on top that drop a few degrees off mainly when i have the side panel on.

and don't mind the cable management.. mainly the small little fan wires dangling...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

You may need a bit more rad space... I am running 360x120 and have fans in push pull and still had to cool vrms and socket to get temps under some sort of control... I'm lucky, my chips not so picky and the heat/volt bug doesn't bite till around 5.1ghz for me... 5ghz was easy with this chip


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> You may need a bit more rad space... I am running 360x120 and have fans in push pull and still had to cool vrms and socket to get temps under some sort of control... I'm lucky, my chips not so picky and the heat/volt bug doesn't bite till around 5.1ghz for me... 5ghz was easy with this chip


What temps do you get with your setup?

Yea i was thinking of getting another 240mm or a 360mm after i get a new case.

How much will the temps drop with another rad? At the moment at 4.9ghz 1.52 i load in the 60s on the cores.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> What temps do you get with your setup?
> 
> Yea i was thinking of getting another 240mm or a 360mm after i get a new case.
> 
> How much will the temps drop with another rad? At the moment at 4.9ghz 1.52 i load in the 60s on the cores.


It all depends on where in the case and loop you put it.

If your current radiator is ~ambient to the touch, you won't notice much of a difference, and you'll need to do something with the block. You might get down to the mid-upper 50's if the water is heating correctly, and the other radiator is not completely cooling the loop.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> socket temps of 60c again to high try the mod I suggested here http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260 and the post directly after it will help get those socket temps down along with also bring CPU temps down a few degrees since socket heat flows into the CPU temps and vice versa.
> 
> I can tell you firsthand my trick I posted about putting a thermal pad under your metal CPU socket backplate and removing the plastic spacer there will reduce temps by around 4c-5c alone I got a 8c-10c drop on my socket temps alone by just doing this and also got a 3c-4c CPU temp drop my ambients were identical before and after and let me tell you it was night and day. PLZ just be sure you use a thicker thermal pade like 0.5mm-1mm or so like http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-100mmx100mmx0-5mm-GPU-CPU-Heatsink-Cooling-Thermal-Conductive-Silicone-Pad-/190698880216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6689fcd8 it is dirt cheap they have cheaper but this particular one I find very good for this if you use 1mm it gives more protection but also has reduced heat transfer I use 0.5mm myself.
> 
> Try making sure you are fresh air intaking into your rads this can lower coolant temps alot since you are not blowing preheated air thru the rads to cool the coolant and make sure you got more incoming air than exiting air going in and out of the case this will cause a swirl effect / turbulence inside case and increases the mixing of the cool air with the hotter air and makes the exhaust fans more efficient at getting the heat out.
> 
> Feel free if you got any other questions or anything just ask in the thread or VIA PM or whatever Minotaurtoo set this thread / club up specifically for this reason to help others and to also spread knowledge / info on such experiences and tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Wish i could do your trick but the Raijintek uses it own back plate which is metal and has a foam under it for padding. i was thinking of doing your mod a month or 2 ago when i was still running the h100
> 
> 
> 
> I also notice rick you have the same case as me coolermaster haf 932 amd edition. Would you mind telling me how you have your fans setup? Do you also have the dragon glass panel and did any mods like cut holes for fans?
> 
> Here pics of my case how i have my fans. I have all fans bring in air and have the rear case one for exhaust. The rad is intakeing air from out of the case and blowing it in . i had it exhausting couple days ago and decided to intake air i saw a few c lower doing it. One thing i never like about this haf 932 is the front big 230mm fan doesn't have much air flow.. Maybe mine is dieing. Cause my had 922 200mm front blows more air... You can also see i have a fan siting in the drive bay blowing in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind my work on the socket fan lol... its holding on by hot glue which before was duct tape but kept falling off as you can see by the residue lol was meaning to drill a few holes to mount the fan the right way but never got to it. and if im getting a new case why bother? And i also have the rad out of the case just siting on top that drop a few degrees off mainly when i have the side panel on.
> 
> and don't mind the cable management.. mainly the small little fan wires dangling...
Click to expand...

I got rid of my AMD edition HAF 932 I use all yate loon high speeds with fan controller I have a regular HAF 932 now and runn 4 yates 120mm in side panel intaking and 2 yate 120mm fans under intaking and I use the OEM front fan. I added a coolermaster 3 or 4 hardrive drive mount that fits in 3x 5.25 bays it has a yate loon 120mm in it also blowing into ram and across the cpu socket. I use a 140mm yate high speed in the back for exhaust with a duct sucking air across the CPU socket and VRM's I run 2x 120mm yates in top exhausting also keep in mind I have 2x 1200w PSU's 1 top 1 bottom my rad system is in a cooling rack under my rig with a cummins transmission cooler and a 5 core V8 car radiator both with multiple fans mounted on them. I have a pump in the case and a pump in the cooling cabinet cooling cabinet has its own power supply for priming and such.

I run a fan splitter to run the fan on the back and the main pump in the case together which is controlled on fan slot 4 I believe that way as temps increase the pump / back fan cooling the VRM's ramp up I find this optimum.

I also want to point out I run my own custom coolant blend 10% universal green automotive coolant to distilled water and i add a coolant additive called hyper lube this adds more anticorosion and lubricating to my coolant mix.

This should give you a decent idea of my layout http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23275221 I didn't need to mod my back side cover I tricked things by using plastic ( same plastic cover that came with mobo I made my duct for my VRM cooling) to funnel my hardrive rack 120mm yate loon to push air directly behind the mobo giving fresh cool air passing directly over my modified metal backplate.

I will have to get some new pics I currently got my 290X's out am in process of selling them getting in preperations for 2x 390X's I vow to never go a 3 card solution again it was nice and all but alot of times didn't function properly just the common issue of running 3-4 GPU's 2 GPU's can be a pain but 3 or more let me tell you will drive you crazy.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> What temps do you get with your setup?
> 
> Yea i was thinking of getting another 240mm or a 360mm after i get a new case.
> 
> How much will the temps drop with another rad? At the moment at 4.9ghz 1.52 i load in the 60s on the cores.


as temps go, cores never get over 50C well... almost never... I have seen spikes with some programs reach 51.... IBT will get my cores up close to 50C (46ish usually) Socket temp will creeep up to 60C only during long running stress tests... but for normal use (thats gaming for me) it will get up to mid 40's and the cores will hoover around 38C in my most demanding games... I'm looking at my monitoring software now... max cpu usage was 100% at some point.. .max core temp was 39.4 and max socket temp was 39... that's about normal for what I do in the evenings...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> thanks
> 
> Here pics of my case how i have my fans. I have all fans bring in air and have the rear case one for exhaust. The rad is intakeing air from out of the case and blowing it in . i had it exhausting couple days ago and decided to intake air i saw a few c lower doing it. One thing i never like about this haf 932 is the front big 230mm fan doesn't have much air flow.. Maybe mine is dieing. Cause my had 922 200mm front blows more air... You can also see i have a fan siting in the drive bay blowing in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't mind my work on the socket fan lol*... its holding on by hot glue which before was duct tape but kept falling off as you can see by the residue lol was meaning to drill a few holes to mount the fan the right way but never got to it. and if im getting a new case why bother? And *i also have the rad out of the case just siting on top that drop a few degrees off mainly when i have the side panel on.
> 
> * and *don't mind the cable management..* mainly the small little fan wires dangling...


Man I gotta tell ya, this baby is Ghetto! Not the worst I've seen...

It does deserve Special Mention though!









+1 for making me smile...

Mike


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> thanks
> 
> Here pics of my case how i have my fans. I have all fans bring in air and have the rear case one for exhaust. The rad is intakeing air from out of the case and blowing it in . i had it exhausting couple days ago and decided to intake air i saw a few c lower doing it. One thing i never like about this haf 932 is the front big 230mm fan doesn't have much air flow.. Maybe mine is dieing. Cause my had 922 200mm front blows more air... You can also see i have a fan siting in the drive bay blowing in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't mind my work on the socket fan lol*... its holding on by hot glue which before was duct tape but kept falling off as you can see by the residue lol was meaning to drill a few holes to mount the fan the right way but never got to it. and if im getting a new case why bother? And *i also have the rad out of the case just siting on top that drop a few degrees off mainly when i have the side panel on.
> 
> * and *don't mind the cable management..* mainly the small little fan wires dangling...
> 
> 
> 
> Man I gotta tell ya, this baby is Ghetto! Not the worst I've seen...
> 
> It does deserve Special Mention though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for making me smile...
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

I got to agree fast enginuity at it's finest grab what you got make it work screw the looks been there done that trust me I have seen much worse but still its pretty ghetto but hey if it works and he is happy with it more power to him is all I can say many see my setup and are like what happened here did your computer mate with the neighbors car then get a addition from the other neighbors cummins truck or what then add to I also got a whole home water filtration filter on my setup also.

people who know my rig will understand this 5core V8 car radiator and cummins trans cooler as my cooling system mounted under my rig in a custom ghetto cooling cabinet and a whole home water filtration unit it is what I had at the time it would and does get job done so that is what it is.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I got to agree fast enginuity at it's finest grab what you got make it work screw the looks been there done that trust me I have seen much worse but still its pretty ghetto but hey if it works and he is happy with it more power to him is all I can say many see my setup and are like what happened here did your computer mate with the neighbors car then get a addition from the other neighbors cummins truck or what then add to I also got a whole home water filtration filter on my setup also.
> 
> people who know my rig will understand this 5core V8 car radiator and cummins trans cooler as my cooling system mounted under my rig in a custom ghetto cooling cabinet and a whole home water filtration unit it is what I had at the time it would and does get job done so that is what it is.


That's what I need to do! I'll build a Rat computer...

Maybe there should be Ghetto build contest


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Man I gotta tell ya, this baby is Ghetto! Not the worst I've seen...
> 
> It does deserve Special Mention though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for making me smile...
> 
> Mike


Hehe thanks.

Pretty much i try anything to get lower temps lol

Have a update while still not qualify for the club.

I did get very close to it about 2mhz lol And the temps does need to be lower. But its a start Seems like it was my digi+ settings was wrong cause F3ERS 2 ASH3S show me his settings and i put those in and i hasn't been getting the freezing.



And wow i really need your guys cooling setups lol 5core V8 car radiator and cummins trans cooler









Hopefully my temps will drop some with the Thermaltake Core X9 than after that get another rad. And yea rick i don't blame you getting rid of the haf 932 amd ed.. The glass side panel just isn't ideal for cooling compare to the normal side panel that you can put 4 120mm fans in it my haf 922 always had better temps when i used to use it...

I would just buy the side panel cause its instock for 24$ but the shipping is crazy would end up costing me around 50$ total for a side panel.. 100$ more i can have the core x9


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's what I need to do! I'll build a Rat computer...
> 
> Maybe there should be Ghetto build contest


I think me or Rick could win the Rat Computer contest... Mine looks like Dr. Frankenstein built it... tubes and wires coming out of it to feed/power the exterior cooling system on here... too much hardware inside for any decent cable management, but heck it goes







...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hehe thanks.
> 
> Pretty much i try anything to get lower temps lol
> 
> Have a update while still not qualify for the club.
> 
> I did get very close to it about 2mhz lol And the temps does need to be lower. But its a start Seems like it was my digi+ settings was wrong cause F3ERS 2 ASH3S show me his settings and i put those in and i hasn't been getting the freezing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And wow i really need your guys cooling setups lol 5core V8 car radiator and cummins trans cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully my temps will drop some with the Thermaltake Core X9 than after that get another rad. And yea rick i don't blame you getting rid of the haf 932 amd ed.. The glass side panel just isn't ideal for cooling compare to the normal side panel that you can put 4 120mm fans in it my haf 922 always had better temps when i used to use it...
> 
> I would just buy the side panel cause its instock for 24$ but the shipping is crazy would end up costing me around 50$ total for a side panel.. 100$ more i can have the core x9


I think I'll award you the *Oh so close* award....


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's what I need to do! I'll build a Rat computer...
> 
> Maybe there should be Ghetto build contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think me or Rick could win the Rat Computer contest... Mine looks like Dr. Frankenstein built it... tubes and wires coming out of it to feed/power the exterior cooling system on here... too much hardware inside for any decent cable management, but heck it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

funny you mention DR. Frankenstein I refer to my computer as frank for frankenstein and the cooling cabinet as my torture rack and make comment I got to keep frank on the torture rack to keep him in check otherwise he tries to eat all the neighborhood kids seriously I make that joke all the time.


----------



## gordesky1

Welp after changing to my haf 922 case and adding a socket fan 80mm to it. I got this



Did i make the club ? lol Temps are still not great at all but it is under 70c by .5







The temps was mostly in the 60s tho it just spiked right to 69.5 around test 7... Im sure with the core x9 what im thinking about getting and another rad i can get those lower. Going to try and see if i can get the vcore a little lower.

Fight with the temps all day first it was ram issues which the board would ony run in single channel slots 1and2.. every time i put it in 1 and 3 it would just detect 8gb... Even tho it shows it in the slots.. Found out these boards are like that and a little dust in the slot will cause it so after fiddling with it got it back working which i remounted my cpu block which screwed up the temps was getting 80c on the cores.. So after a few remounts and a case changed i got little better than what i had in my last screenshot.

Oh and i made this socket mod alot better but it is still holding by hot glue but how i have it i don't think it will come off lol.


----------



## gordesky1

Forgot to add 2 screenshots as the first page said. so here's 2





And wow no temp spike that time so 64c cores


----------



## miklkit

I completely forgot about this club until reminded today. This is all the proof I have. Will it qualify? AMD FX 8370 on a Sabertooth with air cooling. Sorry about the attachments but for some reason using the "image" link crashes the browser starting yesterday.

Saber83705ghzrunning3-31-2015.jpg 256k .jpg file


Saber83705ghzdone3-31-2015.jpg 316k .jpg file


2015-03-2908.04.56.jpg 1252k .jpg file


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I completely forgot about this club until reminded today. This is all the proof I have. Will it qualify? AMD FX 8370 on a Sabertooth with air cooling. Sorry about the attachments but for some reason using the "image" link crashes the browser starting yesterday.
> 
> Saber83705ghzrunning3-31-2015.jpg 256k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Saber83705ghzdone3-31-2015.jpg 316k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2015-03-2908.04.56.jpg 1252k .jpg file


I don't believe that it will qualify...

Your CPU and CPU Socket temps are too high...

Read through the qualifications on the first page.

I seriously doubt that this can be done on air!

You could go to water cooling and qualify though!

I'm not the one that can officially approve or disapprove membership.

Mike


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I completely forgot about this club until reminded today. This is all the proof I have. Will it qualify? AMD FX 8370 on a Sabertooth with air cooling. Sorry about the attachments but for some reason using the "image" link crashes the browser starting yesterday.
> 
> Saber83705ghzrunning3-31-2015.jpg 256k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Saber83705ghzdone3-31-2015.jpg 316k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2015-03-2908.04.56.jpg 1252k .jpg file


yeah you are quite a ways over the amd stated safe zone man that would have me very worried do you run it like this everyday if so you are setting on a primed and ready nuke just waiting to go off.

crazy thing is your volts look really good if you could tame that temp I think you are setting on a gem of a chip get the temps in check that chips voltage requirements will drop even more and then you will be giving Minotaurtoo a run for his money voltage wise ( and his is the big gem so far in this thread ) I think your chip is a special chip PLZ don't fry it running it so hot as temps go up these chips need more voltage and as temps go up they become less willing to give the said heat to the cooling setup. So the trick is to keep the temps down and the voltage requirements will drop and the total heat output will drop also making things much easier to control and keep in check.

I am impressed at those temps 72c like 1.512v requirement is very impressive if can get your temps to around 50c I bet you will be sub 1.5v and if can get near 40c-45c I bet will be around 1.475ish volts.

The point is most of these FX 8 cores at those temps need near 1.55v-1.575v and some are more near 1.6v so at your temp and 1.512v that is very impressive which is also why I believe you got a gem if you just treat it right you know the term wine and dine in this case just keep it kool you will likely find a very impressive outcome.


----------



## inedenimadam

AMD says 61C MAX for their 125W CPUs.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yeah you are quite a ways over the amd stated safe zone man that would have me very worried do you run it like this everyday if so you are setting on a primed and ready nuke just waiting to go off.
> 
> crazy thing is your volts look really good if you could tame that temp I think you are setting on a gem of a chip get the temps in check that chips voltage requirements will drop even more and then you will be giving Minotaurtoo a run for his money voltage wise ( and his is the big gem so far in this thread ) I think your chip is a special chip PLZ don't fry it running it so hot as temps go up these chips need more voltage and as temps go up they become less willing to give the said heat to the cooling setup. So the trick is to keep the temps down and the voltage requirements will drop and the total heat output will drop also making things much easier to control and keep in check.
> 
> I am impressed at those temps 72c like 1.512v requirement is very impressive if can get your temps to around 50c I bet you will be sub 1.5v and if can get near 40c-45c I bet will be around 1.475ish volts.
> 
> The point is most of these FX 8 cores at those temps need near 1.55v-1.575v and some are more near 1.6v so at your temp and 1.512v that is very impressive which is also why I believe you got a gem if you just treat it right you know the term wine and dine in this case just keep it kool you will likely find a very impressive outcome.


I'm impressed with the vcore on this chip as well. The cooling though....wooo!


----------



## miklkit

Uh guys.............You are looking at the socket temps. The CPU spiked to 68.5 and was running at 59.8C.

That motherboard ran very hot as you have noticed.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Uh guys.............You are looking at the socket temps. The CPU spiked to 68.5 and was running at 59.8C.
> 
> That motherboard ran very hot as you have noticed.


Your with in the temperature criteria for the cores for this club (based off of AMD overdrive). What Rick and I are talking about is, your socket temps are high. Give these a read.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701073
http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701117

Socket temps mean more than people think.

If you can tame the heat more. You can run less voltage.

I don't see any reason why Minotaurtoo wouldn't allow you to join though.


----------



## miklkit

Yes that motherboard did run very hot and in fact could only get 13 passes in on IBT AVX VH before the VRMS hit 82C and it destabilized. During normal use they were much cooler, or less hot......... The only issue for gaming was that the hot board had the fans running faster making it too loud.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The CPU spiked to 68.5


68.5>61


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The CPU spiked to 68.5
> 
> 
> 
> 68.5>61
Click to expand...

yes I could not agree more that is outside of factory safe specs but i also say if he had better cooling he could tame that beast very well given how little volts it needs I am running 52c and need like 1.535v or so I chilled my room down and got down to 45c on CPU man it was freaking cold that night and i got my volts down to around 1.5v for stable so temps are a major factor and his chip is special yet his cooling is not so.

So he needs to work on his cooling and I am telling you I see a very amazing outcome for the voltage / power requirements as you cool these FX 8cores theyre power usage drops also due to less leakage this allows for lower volts also.


----------



## miklkit

So what is the temperature cutoff? I have not seen it stated in the first post and according to AMD it is 70C. 62C is the max recommended temp.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So what is the temperature cutoff? I have not seen it stated in the first post and according to AMD it is 70C. 62C is the max recommended temp.


I believe 62c is if I remember correctly not 100% sure considering that is point where AMD FX 8 cores are suppose to throttle which you have likely bipassed in the bios otherwise CPU would hve already throttled in otherwards you are stepping outside of the AMD specified safe limits while everyone else who got in the club are not they stayed within limits me for instance I was 52c as my max.


----------



## miklkit

I will accept the final decision with no grumbling. I just never saw any number stated so really don't know where the cutoff is. That is why I asked in the first place.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I will accept the final decision with no grumbling. I just never saw any number stated so really don't know where the cutoff is. That is why I asked in the first place.


its all good hope you understand I am not trying to be mean or anything but I also am not the leader of this club so my thoughts don't really matter it is on the OP/creator of the thread AKA leader of the club Minotaurtoo.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Forgot to add 2 screenshots as the first page said. so here's 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And wow no temp spike that time so 64c cores


Congrats, you are in... feel free to use the banner.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I completely forgot about this club until reminded today. This is all the proof I have. Will it qualify? AMD FX 8370 on a Sabertooth with air cooling. Sorry about the attachments but for some reason using the "image" link crashes the browser starting yesterday.
> 
> Saber83705ghzrunning3-31-2015.jpg 256k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Saber83705ghzdone3-31-2015.jpg 316k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2015-03-2908.04.56.jpg 1252k .jpg file


ok you are in... barely... and I mean barely... temps are a mess in that rig I can assure you that you need better cooling but, AMD's own overdrive software uses a temp ceiling of 70C based on the "calculated" temp of the cpu cores, not the socket nor the earlier mentioned 62C... they seemed to have dumped that one. feel free to use the banner on the first page








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I don't believe that it will qualify...
> 
> Your CPU and CPU Socket temps are too high...
> 
> Read through the qualifications on the first page.
> 
> I seriously doubt that this can be done on air!
> 
> You could go to water cooling and qualify though!
> 
> I'm not the one that can officially approve or disapprove membership.
> 
> Mike


barely within limits... in this club we only look at core temps... and for FX chips I go with AMD's overdrive limit since its official software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> AMD says 61C MAX for their 125W CPUs.


70C according to AMD overdrive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 68.5>61


congrats you know inequalities







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I believe 62c is if I remember correctly not 100% sure considering that is point where AMD FX 8 cores are suppose to throttle which you have likely bipassed in the bios otherwise CPU would hve already throttled in otherwards you are stepping outside of the AMD specified safe limits while everyone else who got in the club are not they stayed within limits me for instance I was 52c as my max.


the 62C is a remnant from the thuban days... overdrive redefined temps for FX...although for purposes of clocking higher than 4.5, temps play a big role in stability, the chip itself isn't hurt by the thermal influx until it exceeds 84C as far as I can tell... at least by a fried chip I made once anyway lol... I regularly pushed that old chip to 80C just to see what it could take... I believe that 62C would be a max continuous safe temp though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I will accept the final decision with no grumbling. I just never saw any number stated so really don't know where the cutoff is. That is why I asked in the first place.


a wise choice... but you are in.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yeah you are quite a ways over the amd stated safe zone man that would have me very worried do you run it like this everyday if so you are setting on a primed and ready nuke just waiting to go off.
> 
> crazy thing is your volts look really good if you could tame that temp I think you are setting on a gem of a chip get the temps in check that chips voltage requirements will drop even more and then you will be giving Minotaurtoo a run for his money voltage wise ( *and his is the big gem so far in this thread* ) I think your chip is a special chip PLZ don't fry it running it so hot as temps go up these chips need more voltage and as temps go up they become less willing to give the said heat to the cooling setup. So the trick is to keep the temps down and the voltage requirements will drop and the total heat output will drop also making things much easier to control and keep in check.
> 
> I am impressed at those temps 72c like 1.512v requirement is very impressive if can get your temps to around 50c I bet you will be sub 1.5v and if can get near 40c-45c I bet will be around 1.475ish volts.
> 
> The point is most of these FX 8 cores at those temps need near 1.55v-1.575v and some are more near 1.6v so at your temp and 1.512v that is very impressive which is also why I believe you got a gem if you just treat it right you know the term wine and dine in this case just keep it kool you will likely find a very impressive outcome.


I may be selling this "big gem" next year







depending on how good Zen turns out to be... if it actually turns out.


----------



## miklkit

Thank you for allowing me into your club.









For the record in every other run I made the max peak temp was 61.3C and this run was a fluke. I too was concerned about the overheating motherboard and was rearranging the furniture to get better board cooling when I gouged the board and killed it. So that was its last run. Been crying in me tankard O' ale ever since.

These new generation FX CPUs are way better than the early ones. For instance this 8370 is a good 200 mhz better than my old 8350 at the same settings.

sabertooth4.8finalrunning11-4-14.jpg 311k .jpg file


There should be more people showing up with everyday 5 ghz rigs now with these new CPUs.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Congrats, you are in... feel free to use the banner.


Thank you And its already in my sig:thumb:


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Thank you for allowing me into your club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record in every other run I made the max peak temp was 61.3C and this run was a fluke. I too was concerned about the overheating motherboard and was rearranging the furniture to get better board cooling when I gouged the board and killed it. So that was its last run. Been crying in me tankard O' ale ever since.
> 
> These new generation FX CPUs are way better than the early ones. For instance this 8370 is a good 200 mhz better than my old 8350 at the same settings.
> 
> sabertooth4.8finalrunning11-4-14.jpg 311k .jpg file
> 
> 
> There should be more people showing up with everyday 5 ghz rigs now with these new CPUs.


yeah, going from old 8350 to this chip I went from a max stable of 4.8 to 5.1.... and the volts required were the same for each.... (although I did manage to hit the req for this club at 5.217 on a cold day)

on a side note... just like I go by the "new" max of 70C on cores as defined by Overdrive, I also must count spikes since it does during its auto OC attempt.... took some doings to find that out btw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Thank you And its already in my sig:thumb:


I see







I find it funny that no one picked on your entry like miklkit's... your temps were above the "62 C" that everyone was going on about... but not by as much I suppose... guess they were looking at the socket temp on that readout that said 60C even... still, all good... my cores never crossed 43C in my first entry, later I came back and put in a 5.217 entry...well... that one pushed to near 61C on cores.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Thank you for allowing me into your club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record in every other run I made the max peak temp was 61.3C and this run was a fluke. I too was concerned about the overheating motherboard and was rearranging the furniture to get better board cooling when I gouged the board and killed it. So that was its last run. Been crying in me tankard O' ale ever since.
> 
> These new generation FX CPUs are way better than the early ones. For instance this 8370 is a good 200 mhz better than my old 8350 at the same settings.
> 
> sabertooth4.8finalrunning11-4-14.jpg 311k .jpg file
> 
> 
> There should be more people showing up with everyday 5 ghz rigs now with these new CPUs.


Congrats, not sure , but you may be the only one to make it on air cooling.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that no one picked on your entry like miklkit's... your temps were above the "62 C" that everyone was going on about... but not by as much I suppose... guess they were looking at the socket temp on that readout that said 60C even... still, all good... my cores never crossed 43C in my first entry, later I came back and put in a 5.217 entry...well... that one pushed to near 61C on cores.


Hehe i thought every buddy would say something about it lol

Also i have a question. what thermal paste is everyone using?

Why i ask is because im going to order a tube of paste when i order he core x9 today cause im out of paste.. i was going to re buy tuniq tx 2 which i been using for a year and so far it seems like really great paste. I also used mx-3 before that which was good too.

But i saw IC Diamond 7 Carat and also GELID Solutions GC-Extreme are they any good over tuniq or mx 3? Oh i also saw they still sell Arctic Silver Ceramique which i had great results back in the day but im not sure how good it is today.

And i forgot Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but cant really find much about it..


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that no one picked on your entry like miklkit's... your temps were above the "62 C" that everyone was going on about... but not by as much I suppose... guess they were looking at the socket temp on that readout that said 60C even... still, all good... my cores never crossed 43C in my first entry, later I came back and put in a 5.217 entry...well... that one pushed to near 61C on cores.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe i thought every buddy would say something about it lol
> 
> Also i have a question. what thermal paste is everyone using?
> 
> Why i ask is because im going to order a tube of paste when i order he core x9 today cause im out of paste.. i was going to re buy tuniq tx 2 which i been using for a year and so far it seems like really great paste. I also used mx-3 before that which was good too.
> 
> But i saw IC Diamond 7 Carat and also GELID Solutions GC-Extreme are they any good over tuniq or mx 3? Oh i also saw they still sell Arctic Silver Ceramique which i had great results back in the day but im not sure how good it is today.
> 
> And i forgot Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but cant really find much about it..
Click to expand...

I am using arctic cooling MX-4 with the 1/2-3/4 pea application method was using cool laboratories liquid metal ultra and it did better but was a hassle to deal with and had like 2-3 applications for like $20 so that went to the birds and I resorted to my tried and true arctic cooling MX-4.

I myself thru alot of testing and applications across a widespread amount of CPU's found arctic cooling MX-4 to give best results due to its spread ability it's carbon based and no cure time also non conductive to electricity and it has very good thermal transfer and will never dry out so in long run thru my testing it has been the most consistent and work the best in all cooling solutions whether liquid or air or even phase change MX-4 is the most versatile one I have found and the major thing is its performance remains consistent thruought all my testing.

I have a rig running arctic cooling MX-4 running 24/7 now I am doing longterm run testing with it has been going almost 5yrs now with 0 degradation of the MX-4 thermal paste I think the rig will die before the paste degrades it is a OC'd AMD phenom 2 955BE OC'd to 4ghz and the thing has not had any degradation of the thermal paste. I have shut machine down and took fan off and cleaned dust out of cooler put fan back on and fire it back up and that is it no removal of heatsink so far the paste is amazing me. I am keeping logs of the temps and ambients along with dates and when either machine dies or the thermal paste shows signs of degradation I will hault test and then run the numbers and find out where the degradation occurred and by how much it did so.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hehe i thought every buddy would say something about it lol
> 
> Also i have a question. what thermal paste is everyone using?
> 
> Why i ask is because im going to order a tube of paste when i order he core x9 today cause im out of paste.. i was going to re buy tuniq tx 2 which i been using for a year and so far it seems like really great paste. I also used mx-3 before that which was good too.
> 
> But i saw IC Diamond 7 Carat and also GELID Solutions GC-Extreme are they any good over tuniq or mx 3? Oh i also saw they still sell Arctic Silver Ceramique which i had great results back in the day but im not sure how good it is today.


I've used Noctua NT-H1, IC Diamond, Arctic MX-4 & Gelid, Gelid came with my EK Supremacy EVO.

I've had better results with NT-H1, but that doesn't mean it's the best. Application of TIM is very important

I've had bad results with IC Diamond, that could be the application of it though...

BTW: My CPU and Block were not scratched as bad, from ICD, as many people had warned me about...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hehe i thought every buddy would say something about it lol
> 
> Also i have a question. what thermal paste is everyone using?
> 
> Why i ask is because im going to order a tube of paste when i order he core x9 today cause im out of paste.. i was going to re buy tuniq tx 2 which i been using for a year and so far it seems like really great paste. I also used mx-3 before that which was good too.
> 
> But i saw IC Diamond 7 Carat and also GELID Solutions GC-Extreme are they any good over tuniq or mx 3? Oh i also saw they still sell Arctic Silver Ceramique which i had great results back in the day but im not sure how good it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> I've used Noctua NT-H1, IC Diamond, Arctic MX-4 & Gelid, Gelid came with my EK Supremacy EVO.
> 
> I've had better results with NT-H1, but that doesn't mean it's the best. Application of TIM is very important
> 
> I've had bad results with IC Diamond, that could be the application of it though...
> 
> BTW: My CPU and Block were not scratched as bad, from ICD, as many people had warned me about...
Click to expand...

you got lucky with the IC diamond many have gotten scratched / etched blocks and CPU's making them very hard to kool and making a lapping of CPU / block / heatsink nearly required and let me tell you that is alot of work and alot of time to do right lapping wise we are talking hours for each one.

I have heard some batches of IC diamond had improper size and amount fo artificial diamond dust which caused alot of the issues but still till this day it is happening so take that as a warning and that you got lucky a bunch have literally ruined theyre blocks / CPU IHS's surface with IC diamond.

I will be lapping my FX 9590 next year when warranty runs out just because why not it is like 3c-4c I can shave off I already got the lapping stuff setup and a piece of plate glass that is 100% flat I use 800grit and work my way upto 2000grit and in end my laps look like a mirror and are 100% smooth / flat.


----------



## miklkit

I think it was the air cooling that got them going, as they commented on temps and then went on about how water cooling would make the VRMs run cooler. I see that a lot as I seem to be an outlier with air cooling performance. BTW, that run was in IBT AVX Very High, not Standard.

Now that I know what the actual requirements are I might take a shot at it with my current board. It is running at 4.92 daily totally stable.

I may be wrong but I believe the thermal paste to use depends on the mating surfaces. Mirror finished surfaces work better with thinner paste while dull finishes work best with thicker paste like ICD. Currently both my CPU and heat sink have dull stock finishes and get best temps with ICD.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I think it was the air cooling that got them going, as they commented on temps and then went on about how water cooling would make the VRMs run cooler. I see that a lot as I seem to be an outlier with air cooling performance. BTW, that run was in IBT AVX Very High, not Standard.
> 
> Now that I know what the actual requirements are I might take a shot at it with my current board. It is running at 4.92 daily totally stable.
> 
> I may be wrong but I believe the thermal paste to use depends on the mating surfaces. Mirror finished surfaces work better with thinner paste while dull finishes work best with thicker paste like ICD. Currently both my CPU and heat sink have dull stock finishes and get best temps with ICD.


You must be the first air cooler that has made the club, Congrats on that...

In fact +1 REP for you!


----------



## miklkit

Thank you sir!

I feel bad about not being able to run that clock now so am working on getting the GD80 up to speed. It runs much cooler but not as stable as the Sabertooth. It is ironic that at these speeds with the new CPUs it is the motherboards causing the problems.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I should make a note that you were running on air miklkit lol That way everyone who reads the list will know...


----------



## miklkit

Thank you.

This GD80 is proving to be a tuff nut to crack. Temps are ok but the numbers are all over the place.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> you got lucky with the IC diamond many have gotten scratched / etched blocks and CPU's making them very hard to kool and making a lapping of CPU / block / heatsink nearly required and let me tell you that is alot of work and alot of time to do right lapping wise we are talking hours for each one.
> 
> I have heard some batches of IC diamond had improper size and amount fo artificial diamond dust which caused alot of the issues but still till this day it is happening so take that as a warning and that you got lucky a bunch have literally ruined theyre blocks / CPU IHS's surface with IC diamond.
> 
> I will be lapping my FX 9590 next year when warranty runs out just because why not it is like 3c-4c I can shave off I already got the lapping stuff setup and a piece of plate glass that is 100% flat I use 800grit and work my way upto 2000grit and in end my laps look like a mirror and are 100% smooth / flat.


I wasn't picking on you in particular Rick, I've read all the different results and the reviews good and bad.

I've only used ICD for one application, didn't like the temps I was getting! Could have been my fault with a bad mount. I don't know

All I do know is that my lapped 8350 had no more damage than usual. The EK Supremacy EVO / Nickel

was not damaged either...

One bad thing did happen, the CPU got ripped out of the socket with the block









Peace,

Mike


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> you got lucky with the IC diamond many have gotten scratched / etched blocks and CPU's making them very hard to kool and making a lapping of CPU / block / heatsink nearly required and let me tell you that is alot of work and alot of time to do right lapping wise we are talking hours for each one.
> 
> I have heard some batches of IC diamond had improper size and amount fo artificial diamond dust which caused alot of the issues but still till this day it is happening so take that as a warning and that you got lucky a bunch have literally ruined theyre blocks / CPU IHS's surface with IC diamond.
> 
> I will be lapping my FX 9590 next year when warranty runs out just because why not it is like 3c-4c I can shave off I already got the lapping stuff setup and a piece of plate glass that is 100% flat I use 800grit and work my way upto 2000grit and in end my laps look like a mirror and are 100% smooth / flat.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't picking on you in particular Rick, I've read all the different results and the reviews good and bad.
> 
> I've only used ICD for one application, didn't like the temps I was getting! Could have been my fault with a bad mount. I don't know
> 
> All I do know is that my lapped 8350 had no more damage than usual. The EK Supremacy EVO / Nickel
> 
> was not damaged either...
> 
> One bad thing did happen, the CPU got ripped out of the socket with the block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

yeah the IC diamond is also known to literally glue a heatsink / block to a CPU which is the other reason I don't like it arctic cooling MX-4 is best one out there for regular easy application as long as you do the pea method and straight put block / heatsink on no twitsting or anything you will get a good application everytime perk of that type of paste it is carbon based to boot and carbon has one of the highest heat transfer ability can get and carbon isn't conductive along with the spreadability of MX-4 is superb which makes it great for phase / liguid cooling / air cooling best all around good performing paste can get in my eyes did I mention it is pretty cheap to boot and competes with all the top performing TIM's on market.

I started using MX-4 a few years back and since it is all I use anymore the stuff flat out works I have tortured the snot out of it on air / liguid and have yet to have a single issue with it unlike other pastes they are either to thick and spread like trying to spread concrete or they dry out MX-4 doesn't do either it spreads easy and doesn't dry out and will last many years without needing another application.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> This GD80 is proving to be a tuff nut to crack. Temps are ok but the numbers are all over the place.


I noticed that on the 990fxa GD80 I had the voltage bounced around like a mad man and it drooped bad before it would try to correct and then when it did it would overshoot bigtime the GD80 is a odd one and will be very hard to find balance with well that is my experience I removed my GD80 and went to asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0 because it was being a terd and was all over the place no matter what I did.


----------



## miklkit

My first GD80 was pretty good about vdroop and the harder I pushed it the less it had until it finally would have none. At that voltage the cooling couldn't keep up tho.

This one has a bad bios I suspect as the voltages are not quite as stable and it has real problems with the ram. It also can't take as much vcore without BSOD. I am trying to OC the FSB and it isn't allowing it. IBT acts like it has almost enough voltage to stabilize the ram. It is not getting negative numbers but they are all over the place.

Overall the GD80 needs more volts for the same clocks as the Sabertooth. But the Sabertooth overheats and can't take the higher volts. I still get 50-100 mhz higher clocks with the Sabertooth, but the GD80 runs better for everyday use. Still looking for that last bit of ram stability as have not gotten more than 4 passes stable.


----------



## mus1mus

Can I join? Even if my temps are high?









I prefer using AIDA to monitor temps for a reason shown below.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can I join? Even if my temps are high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer using AIDA to monitor temps for a reason shown below.


sorry, but you need to follow the directions in the OP... I know you can make it... but rules are rules...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can I join? Even if my temps are high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer using AIDA to monitor temps for a reason shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but you need to follow the directions in the OP... I know you can make it... but rules are rules...
Click to expand...

Ohh yes, I should of.







Just not at home to do the test. But will do mate!

Nice looking club.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh yes, I should of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not at home to do the test. But will do mate!
> 
> Nice looking club.


Thanks, looking forward to adding your name in the list.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Thanks, looking forward to adding your name in the list.


I'm more excited tbh. The new chip flies. But took some insane measures to get there. But it's worth it.


----------



## The Sandman

Curious to see if these are acceptable for entry into this fine establishment.












You can see where I took the snip in round #9









It also runs 24 hr P95 (Blend)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Curious to see if these are acceptable for entry into this fine establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see where I took the snip in round #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also runs 24 hr P95 (Blend)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks very good to me!

You should make it, it's not up to me though...

That's up to @Minotaurtoo, he's the boss here...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Curious to see if these are acceptable for entry into this fine establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see where I took the snip in round #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also runs 24 hr P95 (Blend)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats! you are in... feel free to use the club banner now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks very good to me!
> 
> You should make it, it's not up to me though...
> *
> That's up to @Minotaurtoo, he's the boss here*...


Are you trying to win some favor here? lol


----------



## Chris635

Hopefully the club will become official soon.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Congrats! you are in... feel free to use the club banner now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to win some favor here? lol


Of coarse I am! Just don't have any idea what it is...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hopefully the club will become official soon.


yeah, me too... I keep hoping to get a message from a mod saying I can add [Official] to the title... but its up to them... not me... and its cool anyway, no worries.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Of coarse I am! Just don't have any idea what it is...


LOL... maybe make you an executive then







.... I don't know what good that would do... but I'm sure Rick would protest if I didn't make him an executive too.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hopefully the club will become official soon.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, me too... I keep hoping to get a message from a mod saying I can add [Official] to the title... but its up to them... not me... and its cool anyway, no worries.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Of coarse I am! Just don't have any idea what it is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... maybe make you an executive then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I don't know what good that would do... but I'm sure Rick would protest if I didn't make him an executive too.
Click to expand...

nah im good I have no urge to be anything more than what I am and that is just a bistander that also is in the club trying to help others and help them get the most they can out of what they got.

I will say so many people seem to think it is easy to get 5ghz on the AMD FX 8 cores this is false the amount of thermal limitation and the fact as you go over 45c-50c the chips will release less of the heat to the cooling and just go into thermal lockdown mode AKA try to become a nuclear reactor going in meltdown phase and as the temps increase the chip itself resists even harder to give that heat up to the cooling making things very difficult AMD FX chips are not the easiest to tame nor are they the most forgiving with Intel you have a wide gap between red and good AKA very forgiving not so with AMD FX you got a very narrow range at which they play nice beyond that it becomes a crap shoot and headaches galore.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> LOL... maybe make you an executive then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... *I don't know what good that would do...* but I'm sure Rick would protest if I didn't make him an executive too.


*I could bring the Dancing Girls!*


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> *I could bring the Dancing Girls!*


lol... good one


----------



## gordesky1

Think i need some help from the pros again lol

So i got my thermaltake core x9 friday ony took 1 day from micro center! very nice huge case, So i started to switch to it and i didn't even remount the water block doing it cause i didn't want to mess up my temps what i had.

I got everything in there and i power it up. went to check the temps with avx and when i was think they would be a bit lower.. Pretty much everything is running hotter.. the socket was 10c higher the cores was peaking in the 70s..

I figured i add my old socket fans in the case in place of the 140mm one that i had on the bottom.. That bring it down from 70s socket to 60s.. Still not close to the 61c i had and the cores still ran hot.

Than i figured i redo the mount and redo the thermal paste.. Still no difference.. I tried the spread the paste and i even did the old rice what every buddy does..
ambient temps are good around 20-23. i have 8 fans on top as intake and the front 230mm fan as intake too, And the rear 120mm as exhaust and the right side fan exhaust also, I also tried all exhausts on top and it was about the same..

Now my 290x lighting stays cooler in this case. But motherboard cpu socket cores are the ones that runs hotter..

Here's the screenshots again

when in the haf 922 had no spikes on this run.


Now before this test i did have a spike on the cores to 69.5. But its still way hotter now..

And here's with the core x9..


I had to quit the test after test 4 because the temps spiked to 77 and was climbing.. And the socket was 64c and was going up each test.. This is really confusing me now Look at the motherboard temp its 25 in the haf 922 while its siting at 30 in the core x9 and sometimes goes down to 28.

Which doesn't make sense cause the board and everything has 8 fans blowing right on it and im still running my vrm fans too.

2 things im wondering about is this case has the motherboard siting flat vs vertical in a normal case. Can the triton pump handle that? even tho i see in reviews and its mounted in test bench's..

And sense i remounted a good bit sense i got this water cooler can the tension bracket get worn out? This is under a month but i remounted a good bit from going to 3 cases and trying different pastes and stuff.

Pretty much im lost what to do..


----------



## mus1mus

PICS!!


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> PICS!!


I would assumed you want pics of the case ? lol

Heres my post i made with pics they not the best but you can see all the fans and the room it has lol. http://www.overclock.net/t/1538271/thermaltake-core-x-case-owners-club-x1-x2-x9-x9-snow-ed/930#post_23942714

Edit or do you mean what mike said Dancing Girls?


----------



## Chris635

Do you have fans on the vrm as well?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> PICS!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would assumed you want pics of the case ? lol
> 
> Heres my post i made with pics they not the best but you can see all the fans and the room it has lol. http://www.overclock.net/t/1538271/thermaltake-core-x-case-owners-club-x1-x2-x9-x9-snow-ed/930#post_23942714
Click to expand...

I noticed in past cases that lay the mobos flat on theyre back rather than vertically don't dissapate heat the same especially on 990fx the VRM's don't have the vapor in the vapor tube moving properly. I found vertical mounts the best with often 5c-10c less heat all around on average as long as both cases have good airflow if the airflow isn't the best or doesn't reach the mobo properly well then the PCB of the mobo will heat saturate the socket and that heat then goes to the CPU also.

I found on the lay flat versions of cases exhaust out top and use the sides / bottom for intake and make sure you have alot more airflow because again when laying flat the vapor / acetone in the heat tubes don't move properly because heat pipes like for the vapor to rise and then recondense to liquid then fall back down and rinse / repeat.

I found the 1/2 pea to 3/4 pea method of application to be best for TIM application I also again found in 90% of situations arctic cooling MX-4 to be one of the best performing in general and most versatile TIM's out there.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> PICS!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Do you have fans on the vrm as well?


Yep a 80mm high speed fan on the top and a amd 70mm fan on the bottom heatsink, Plus the fans on top of the case blowing over that. Than a vantec pci fan card that has 2x70mm which blow alot of air blowing on back of the socket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I noticed in past cases that lay the mobos flat on theyre back rather than vertically don't dissapate heat the same especially on 990fx the VRM's don't have the vapor in the vapor tube moving properly. I found vertical mounts the best with often 5c-10c less heat all around on average as long as both cases have good airflow if the airflow isn't the best or doesn't reach the mobo properly well then the PCB of the mobo will heat saturate the socket and that heat then goes to the CPU also.
> 
> on the lay flat versions of cases exhaust out top and use the sides / bottom for intake and make sure you have alot more airflow because again when laying flat the vapor / acetone in the heat tubes don't move properly heat pipes like for the vapor to rise and then recondense to liquid then fall back down and rinse repeat.
> 
> I found the 1/2 pea to 3/4 pea method of application to be best for TIM application I also again found in 90% of situations arctic cooling MX-4 to be one of the best performing in general and most versatile TIM's out there.


Hmm kinda regreting this case now lol i love it and the space but i was expecting better temps..

Never knew about ((vapor / acetone in the heat tubes don't move properly heat pipes like for the vapor to rise and then recondense to liquid then fall back down and rinse repeat))

Going to try and do what you said for the fans. maybe take the drive cages out and the psu wall for wire management and fill the bottom and side with fans. and the rad and couple fans exhausting at the top,
Funny thing is the vrms are cooler from what thermal rader shows in the x9 than my other cases... vcore 1 is in the mid or low 50s while vcore 2 is always in the 40s. than at idle they sit at 30c

I have new thermal paste coming should get here next week. Ordered gelid extreme on ebay for 10$, than after i ordered it i saw mx 4 for ony 6$... this always happens lol.. Will also do the 1/2 pea to 3/4 pea method when i get the paste.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> PICS!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Do you have fans on the vrm as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep a 80mm high speed fan on the top and a amd 70mm fan on the bottom heatsink, Plus the fans on top of the case blowing over that. Than a vantec pci fan card that has 2x70mm which blow alot of air blowing on back of the socket.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I noticed in past cases that lay the mobos flat on theyre back rather than vertically don't dissapate heat the same especially on 990fx the VRM's don't have the vapor in the vapor tube moving properly. I found vertical mounts the best with often 5c-10c less heat all around on average as long as both cases have good airflow if the airflow isn't the best or doesn't reach the mobo properly well then the PCB of the mobo will heat saturate the socket and that heat then goes to the CPU also.
> 
> on the lay flat versions of cases exhaust out top and use the sides / bottom for intake and make sure you have alot more airflow because again when laying flat the vapor / acetone in the heat tubes don't move properly heat pipes like for the vapor to rise and then recondense to liquid then fall back down and rinse repeat.
> 
> I found the 1/2 pea to 3/4 pea method of application to be best for TIM application I also again found in 90% of situations arctic cooling MX-4 to be one of the best performing in general and most versatile TIM's out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm kinda regreting this case now lol i love it and the space but i was expecting better temps..
> 
> Never knew about ((vapor / acetone in the heat tubes don't move properly heat pipes like for the vapor to rise and then recondense to liquid then fall back down and rinse repeat))
> 
> Going to try and do what you said for the fans. maybe take the drive cages out and the psu wall for wire management and fill the bottom and side with fans. and the rad and couple fans exhausting at the top,
> Funny thing is the vrms are cooler from what thermal rader shows in the x9 than my other cases... vcore 1 is in the mid or low 50s while vcore 2 is always in the 40s. than at idle they sit at 30c
> 
> I have new thermal paste coming should get here next week. Ordered gelid extreme on ebay for 10$, than after i ordered it i saw mx 4 for ony 6$... this always happens lol.. Will also do the 1/2 pea to 3/4 pea method when i get the paste.
Click to expand...

The trick for that application method it is to just put heatsink / waterblock on don't twist or anything let the mounting pressure spread it and as it heats up it will thin and spread even more the goal is to keep any air pockets out and get a smooth even coat preferably as thin as possible to make the contact better between heatsink / waterblock and the CPU the pea method I find the most reliable and accurate application method literally no way to screw it up.

oh yeah usually the liquid they use in vapor tubes is acetone or something similar it has a low boil rate at which it turns to vapor and then as it cools turns back to liquid and rinse / repeat yeah vapor likes to rise because it gets lighter and as it condenses to liquid it gets heavier so it falls remove that ability and obviously the efficiency will drop in a lay flat position the vapor tubes struggle to function and theyre efficiency drops.

I have built a bunch of vapor tube setups for some crazy stuff I built a solar TEC cooler with a massive heatpipe setup and it had 24x 75w TEC's in it the guy wanted it for his solar AC setup and it works great in his Nevada home in a off grid setup. We built a switch setup to use 1/3 or 2/3 or 100% of the TEC's to give him control of it and how much power it draws and we added a thermostat control so it would kick off once it reached a specific temp. He is a diabetic and wanted a full off grid lifestyle yet had to have a way to kool down he used a special cooler for his insulen that was both a TEC cooler and propane fridge.

So in short I have played with vapor tubes / heat pipes alot in past and have learned how to make them myself and have done so many times and key is efficiency and vapor rises liquid falls is key thing to keep efficiency up when dealing with vapor tubes / heat pipes.

Take for instance heat pipe towwer type air coolers you run them in the method i explained with the heat tubes facing up and tha base of heatsink facing down a air cooling heat pipe towwers efficiency will go up by a significant amount on average 25% out of my testing sometimes more sometimes less another factor is the amount of airflow you can put on the cooling end of the vapor tubes and how close the cooling side starts to the hot end this is why GPU heatpipes work so well there is little gap between the cooling and hot sections of the heatpipes it builds a vacuum because of this which will draw the vapor.


----------



## gordesky1

I see makes perfect sense

So i wonder if it even possible to get the temps as they were in the other case in this case now even if i changed the fans around:/ Seems like no matter what cooling i have around the cpu it doesn't help..

Now that i remembered the fans are siting right on top of the heat sinks with no space wonder if i lift them somehow would that help a bit? In my other cases i had them just siting there and they had space in between.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I see makes perfect sense
> 
> So i wonder if it even possible to get the temps as they were in the other case in this case now even if i changed the fans around:/ Seems like no matter what cooling i have around the cpu it doesn't help..
> 
> Now that i remembered the fans are siting right on top of the heat sinks with no space wonder if i lift them somehow would that help a bit? In my other cases i had them just siting there and they had space in between.


that lifting the fans off a bit on the heatsinks might raise the airflow and will also help with not recirculating the heat as bad because it will allow more cooler air to be mixxed in.

remember as you heat soak the PCB of the mobo and other components the PCB warms up which leads to more heat on the CPU socket which then also raises CPU temps themself it is like a never ending cycle till you cut that issue off with cooling the PCB and further getting the cooler air behind the mobo and directly on the mobo the PCB will keep building up heat and the cycle will continue.

I did testing by mounting fans directly on the VRM's and having them hover over the VRM's by around 1 inch the 1inch hover method made a big difference while I found the direct mounted to VRM's had a issue with recycling the heat it was supposed to remove.


----------



## mus1mus

Guise,

What's harder to pass? IBT AVX or Prime Blend?

I have a feeling my OS is borked! I can run Prime for Hours on any setting at much much lower VCore than I can produce a negative result on IBT. The results are all over the place that I cannot fix it even when adding humungous amout of Vcore! We're talking 1.5000 vs. 1.575!

This derails my entrance to the club!. Otherwise, I am not getting any issues with my OC on multitasking and gaming!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guise,
> 
> What's harder to pass? IBT AVX or Prime Blend?
> 
> I have a feeling my OS is borked! I can run Prime for Hours on any setting at much much lower VCore than I can produce a negative result on IBT. The results are all over the place that I cannot fix it even when adding humungous amout of Vcore! We're talking 1.5000 vs. 1.575!
> 
> This derails my entrance to the club!. Otherwise, I am not getting any issues with my OC on multitasking and gaming!


IBT seems to make more heat.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guise,
> 
> What's harder to pass? IBT AVX or Prime Blend?
> 
> I have a feeling my OS is borked! I can run Prime for Hours on any setting at much much lower VCore than I can produce a negative result on IBT. The results are all over the place that I cannot fix it even when adding humungous amout of Vcore! We're talking 1.5000 vs. 1.575!
> 
> This derails my entrance to the club!. Otherwise, I am not getting any issues with my OC on multitasking and gaming!


IBT AVX will stress the CPU much harder than prime blend and in general will load the ram and CPU and the Internal Memory Controller AKA IMC much harder than prime blend can so in general IBT AVX is much better for finding the most stable settings yet with prime its a crapshoot as to whether it's stable or not.

I myself thought I had a stable system and ran for almost 1yr straight gaming without BSOD's or any signs of instability but IBT AVX quickly proved my system was unstable and i needed to up my Vcore a bit and it then was stable even on IBT AVX so in short I was just a hair from stable but IBT AVX pointed that out.


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks guys. IBT it is then.









Makes it clear now.


----------



## The Sandman

With my OC's I always start out with IBT AVX till I can pass 20 runs on maximum and follow with Prime95 then Memtest and LinX.
I go with the theory that a stable OC will pass ALL/ANY stress test, not just one


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> With my OC's I always start out with IBT AVX till I can pass 20 runs on maximum and follow with Prime95 then Memtest and LinX.
> I go with the theory that a stable OC will pass ALL/ANY stress test, not just one


same here my machine passed all but the IBT AVX and was literally 100% stable 0 crashes or anything for almost a year second I ran IBT AVX well that record went down the crapper lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Verifying stability is always good. IBT is on par temp-wise to Prime Blend on my set-up so I don't mind the temps when I run the test. But my ambient changes by about 10C from morning to high noon. So I usually lower the Vcore for my 24/7 clock. Or, should I say Overclock?









Once I get around IBT, I shoot for a lower Vcore that can pass Prime.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

thats why I went with IBT AVX for the gateway into the club... even on standard its picked out some peoples who thought it was stable... Rick was the most famous one lol... but yeah, IBT AVX isn't an end all be all, but its a dang good start.


----------



## mus1mus

One part that amused me when testing last night, I still can't break 70C with 1.575 VCore. That makes me grin. I am still unsure what's causing my IBT misfortune but we'll get there.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> One part that amused me when testing last night, I still can't break 70C with 1.575 VCore. That makes me grin. I am still unsure what's causing my IBT misfortune but we'll get there.


okay you are doing straight Vcore or what use LLC load line calibration even if you manually set to 1.575 the Vdroop will drop it down to 1.51v-1.52v ish this meens the droop is putting you under the required voltage while if you use LLC you can drop your Vcore alot and let LLC do the compensation for the Vdroop under heavy load.

I will say this if you are only using Vcore you are running way higher voltage than you should at idle and way under what is needed under load this is what LLC is for.

Here is a bit of information to help you understand Vdroop and LLC http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad be aware because of the power consumption we are getting going for 5ghz it is almost 100% necessary to run LLC to help balance the Vdroop issue.

The short of it is if you can't tame the Vdroop you will need 1.6v+ to get your setup stable under load because with the Vdroop you will be going from 1.6v down to 1.55v-1.56v or so because of the Vdroop and alot of our FX 8cores need a solid 1.535v-1.575v to get 5ghz stable.

So having LLC off will allow your Vdroop to drop your Vcore voltage off the scale under heavy load and IBT AVX is one of most stressfull benchmarks I have found to push the CPU to its max and require the most Vcore out of all my tests / experience.

I hope this helps you out and helps you understand Vcore is not only thing you need to add you need to combat the Vdroop without having the cores running insane voltage at idle and the LLC gives you a lower voltage at idle but adds voltage as load increases to combat Vdroop to keep your Vcore voltage right.

I myself need to run my LLC at nearly maxed out settings while running stock voltage on my 9590 to get 5ghz stable I run 2nd to highest LLC setting this pushes my Vcore upto 1.565v or so under load to combat Vdroop but the die itself will only read 1.536v or so due to the droop but that is what I need for stability and my chip isn't the best in the silicon lottery.

here is my entry to the club that got me in keep in mind my chip isn't the best but also not the worst on the silicon lottery http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695


----------



## mus1mus

Nope to Vdroop. I use Ultra LLC with the CHVFZ. That means an overshoot of around 0.025Volts from what I set in the BIOS.

1.512 for example will result to a 1.525ish or 1.548ish under load depending on the allowed value you use. BIOS requires you two (2) values of the VCore to set a certain voltage with LLC aid that results in both high and low values at LOAD. That's because the Vcore can be adjusted to an increment of 0.00625 at the BIOS but inside Windows and under LOAD, Vcore can only be displayed with 0.0125 increments.

For example:
If I set my Vcore to 1.500 in the BIOS, my Load Voltages will either swing with the values 1.512 or 1.525.
Setting it to the next increment, 1.50625 will still result in an IDLE Vcore of 1.512 but under the presence of a LOAD, it will stay flat to 1.525

I can show this further with a Voltage graph from either AIDA64 or HWInfo but I am not on my computer at the moment.









Other LLC Settings react differently. High LLC will show lower Voltages inside Windows than that of the BIOS.

Let's say, I spent some time to play with Voltages on my board to get a feel on how it reacts.









I'll give things another go later.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope to Vdroop. I use Ultra LLC with the CHVFZ. That means an overshoot of around 0.025Volts from what I set in the BIOS.
> 
> 1.512 for example will result to a 1.525ish or 1.548ish under load depending on the allowed value you use. BIOS requires you two (2) values of the VCore to set a certain voltage with LLC aid that results in both high and low values at LOAD. That's because the Vcore can be adjusted to an increment of 0.00625 at the BIOS but inside Windows and under LOAD, Vcore can only be displayed with 0.0125 increments.
> 
> For example:
> If I set my Vcore to 1.500 in the BIOS, my Load Voltages will either swing with the values 1.512 or 1.525.
> Setting it to the next increment, 1.50625 will still result in an IDLE Vcore of 1.512 but under the presence of a LOAD, it will stay flat to 1.525
> 
> I can show this further with a Voltage graph from either AIDA64 or HWInfo but I am not on my computer at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other LLC Settings react differently. High LLC will show lower Voltages inside Windows than that of the BIOS.
> 
> Let's say, I spent some time to play with Voltages on my board to get a feel on how it reacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give things another go later.


Ok man didn't know if you was using LLC or not but thought you likely were only using the Vcore since you never said anything but Vcore about anything.

I was just giving you my 2cents and trying to help you out a bit incase you hadn't ever used LLC or didn't understand what it was or you didn't know about Vdroop and such playing a part.


----------



## mus1mus

All good. I know your intentions are good. Thanks









If you wonder why I use Ultra LLC, other may say High is enough, it's because of the previous experience with the SaberKitty. Ultra provided 2-4C cooler temps than High on same LOAD Voltages. Windows Voltages. Still trying to check it with the CHVFZ.

On another note:

Today is good day! A little Drizzle with clouds up above! -- that means, lower ambients!







I am talking like 28C cold MID NOON!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> All good. I know your intentions are good. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wonder why I use Ultra LLC, other may say High is enough, it's because of the previous experience with the SaberKitty. Ultra provided 2-4C cooler temps than High on same LOAD Voltages. Windows Voltages. Still trying to check it with the CHVFZ.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> Today is good day! A little Drizzle with clouds up above! -- that means, lower ambients!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking like 28C cold MID NOON!


when fooling with IBT AVX, its important to also play with cpu/nb volts/clocks and ram speed, timings, and volts... seriously... I nearly killed my old 8350 before I started piddling around in those.... also, you may be having a temp instability problem... some chips don't like getting above 50C... its in the OP, but I'm sure you've already read it... but just in case I thought I'd throw it out there again.


----------



## gordesky1

welp after messing with the fans for the 5th time.. I took both drive cages out than put a 200mm fan on the bottom as intake than i put the side fan as intake and also the rear fan as intake, Than i switch all the top to exhaust and the rad fans. and i also made a better stand to hold the socket fan a bit closer.

Wile the socket ony went to 61 this time the core sky rocket to 80c... I did have extreme llc tho cause i wanted a lower volts when not at load.. So i put it back down on high and the cores went to 71c.

Than i tried tiping the case on its side so the board is vertical to see if there's a different in temps and there was no difference...







So i don't think the case is the problem now..

Than to make it worse i cannot get avx to pass more than 2 tests now with out freezing on 5ghz... When it freezes the temps are in the mid 60s which this cpu didn't have a problem passing avx @ 5ghz when it hit 69.5 in my last screenshots..

Pretty much this is really confusing me now ambient temp is 20-22c so i know that's not the problem..

i was having this same freezing problem before till i put in F3ERS 2 ASH3S llc settings http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/49530#post_23921382 and i haven't had the freezing ever sense.. But now its back I wonder if i have a flakey board..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> when fooling with IBT AVX, its important to also play with cpu/nb volts/clocks and ram speed, timings, and volts... seriously... I nearly killed my old 8350 before I started piddling around in those.... also, you may be having a temp instability problem... some chips don't like getting above 50C... its in the OP, but I'm sure you've already read it... but just in case I thought I'd throw it out there again.


I think I can join you guys in a bit.









Just about the same time I read your reply, I gave up on the idea.

Set my Vcore low - 1.52ish at load,
my CPU-NB Voltage low 1.3 from 1.4ish, RAM V low from 1.75 to 1.6

Run it, and boom nice results in succession! But froze!
BIOS, set CPU-NB to 1.35 from 1.3, test,and nasty results again! (I think I found it) with a big GRIN.

Went back ro the BIOS, lowered CPU-NB further to 1.275! Went back to the Vcore and set it to 1.548, RAM to 1.65

My CPU-NB likes it low huh? guess, another day guys. or this morning. gotta take a nap.
lolol


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Went back ro the BIOS, lowered CPU-NB further to 1.275! Went back to the Vcore and set it to 1.548, RAM to 1.65
> 
> My CPU-NB likes it low huh? guess, another day guys. or this morning. gotta take a nap.
> lolol


If you did not start your OC with CPU/NB set to CPU/NB VID or just slightly above then slowly work your way up, how do you know you even need that much?
I've seen so many just throw a number in with intention of trying to lower it I really can't count (not saying you did this okay) and it causes so much of an issue they never do get to the root of the problem.

If you haven't worked your up I'd give that a go, and if you have just keep trying to lower it in small increments (2 bumps max) till you witness instability and then simply add one bump and retest.

I notice you run a lot of CPU VDDA (2,616v) I also played with this a lot on my Z and found no benefit, only instability. The Z tends to over volt VDDA same as CPU/NB IMHO. In bios I run mine at 1.518v
I've learned you can watch the GFlops as you adjust VDDA and narrow that spread that you currently have


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It's all a matter of balance between CPU/NB and Dram voltage to get rid of that freezing. Too much of either will act the same as not enough and create instability. Very small increases is the way to go at this level.
I also learned that keeping the "CPU Current Capability" set to 130% and increase the "CPU Power Thermal Control" helped a lot too. Currently with my 9590 I run it at 144 as shown in the spoiler above.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Went back ro the BIOS, lowered CPU-NB further to 1.275! Went back to the Vcore and set it to 1.548, RAM to 1.65
> 
> My CPU-NB likes it low huh? guess, another day guys. or this morning. gotta take a nap.
> lolol
> 
> 
> 
> If you did not start your OC with CPU/NB set to CPU/NB VID or just slightly above then slowly work your way up, how do you know you even need that much?
> I've seen so many just throw a number in with intention of trying to lower it I really can't count (not saying you did this okay) and it causes so much of an issue they never do get to the root of the problem.
> 
> If you haven't worked your up I'd give that a go, and if you have just keep trying to lower it in small increments (2 bumps max) till you witness instability and then simply add one bump and retest.
> 
> I notice you run a lot of CPU VDDA (2,616v) I also played with this a lot on my Z and found no benefit, only instability. The Z tends to over volt VDDA same as CPU/NB IMHO. In bios I run mine at 1.518v
> I've learned you can watch the GFlops as you adjust VDDA and narrow that spread that you currently have
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all a matter of balance between CPU/NB and Dram voltage to get rid of that freezing. Too much of either will act the same as not enough and create instability. Very small increases is the way to go at this level.
> I also learned that keeping the "CPU Current Capability" set to 130% and increase the "CPU Power Thermal Control" helped a lot too. Currently with my 9590 I run it at 144 as shown in the spoiler above.
Click to expand...

Very nice overclock and man I am impressed with your chip you got a gem there you definently won the silicon lottery Oh an I could not agree more on these FX chips if you shoot just slightly to high stability goes out window on everything including NB / ram / CPU VDDA and so on the thing is as you said take your time little at a time and test test and test more till you find the best mix / settings.

Why exactly are you not in the club I am sure you can pass the requirements with that chip.

+rep for you


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Very nice overclock and man I am impressed with your chip you got a gem there you definently won the silicon lottery Oh an I could not agree more on these FX chips if you shoot just slightly to high stability goes out window on everything including NB / ram / CPU VDDA and so on the thing is as you said take your time little at a time and test test and test more till you find the best mix / settings.
> 
> Why exactly are you not in the club I am sure you can pass the requirements with that chip.
> 
> +rep for you


Hey thanks for the rep!
Actually I did join in here the other day http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/720#post_23948594

I've been to busy/lazy to see what's up with my sig as I couldn't add the banner for some reason








Guessing I have to much in it already.

Waiting for the weekend again to get back on my 52xx OC, so far looks very promising but we all know how that can go sometimes goes.
Here's where I had to quite for the night


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






This is with 3 additional bumps of Vcore only. Has a ways to go but I'll get it (crossing fingers)


----------



## mus1mus

I hate you @The Sandman!







your chip is........

What batch is that?

I actually went high to satisfy a 2600 CPU-NB Stability. Thinking it was the issue. I still need to tweak things up later tonight. I'm not getting any display turning it On this morning. I probably set it too low.

Not sure why IBT reacts that way as Prime goes into rounding errors IIRC having set it to 1.3ish.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I hate you @The Sandman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your chip is........
> 
> What batch is that?


1429 purchased 12-1-14 from the egg.

You should see better results running a little lower CPU/NB as it should allow you to run a higher CPU OC with less stress.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> *1429 purchased 12-1-14 from the egg.*
> 
> You should see better results running a little lower CPU/NB as it should allow you to run a higher CPU OC with less stress.


You too? Flail has an 8370 that clocks the same!

My chip can't do X25 at stock though! on my limited run. But might shoot for it later. Again....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> 1429 purchased 12-1-14 from the egg.
> 
> You should see better results running a little lower CPU/NB as it should allow you to run a higher CPU OC with less stress.


I could be wrong, but I'm betting you could knock me out of the top spot with that chip... I mean 1.51vcore for 5.1ghz.... I hit 5.2 at 1.548.... I feel like mine would would have done better if I had better cooling.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'm betting you could knock me out of the top spot with that chip... I mean 1.51vcore for 5.1ghz.... I hit 5.2 at 1.548.... I feel like mine would would have done better if I had better cooling.


What's your current cooling?

At first use, my new chip reached 75 at 1.488 VCore.

Lapped it and it was tamed down. I cant , I mean I dont wanna push this chip to the 70s now. And that's after almost 100milivolts bump.

Lapping is not for everyone but it's worth looking at.

Also note, my ambient is higher than most of you. At 27C, 1.55 cant break 60C now.


----------



## tomytom99

Assuming that I don't need to OC the ring, I could breeze right on up when I disable XMP. The Kuhler 920 has some exquisite cooling abilities (when I was at 4.9 with 1.35 VCore, it maxed at 75, and that was before I learned how little thermal paste to use).
My ambient isn't great either, the room my equipment is in sadly isn't the room the the thermostat for the AC. It's 78f (25.5c) in the whole house, then it's 82f in my office (27.7c). And that's just now. *I can't wait for the midst of August!*


----------



## Chris635

All of you guys running sub 1.55v make me sick LOL! I have to run 1.62ish. If had a chip that ran that low, I could probably run 5.1 GHz 24/7, with my cooling.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> All of you guys running sub 1.55v make me sick LOL! I have to run 1.62ish. If had a chip that ran that low, I could probably run 5.1 GHz 24/7, with my cooling.


I'm in the same boat. My previous chip was a hog! 1.6 for 4.8GHz.

Bought an 8320E batch 1431 to get to 5GHz.


----------



## Chris635

I may try one of the new 8370's. Have to get some overtime for funds first. I tell ya, that money thing.


----------



## fat4l

Hi everyone









Can you please add me to the club ?

[email protected]_1.35v

Here is the proofs:





And just because I can...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please add me to the club ?
> 
> [email protected]_1.35v
> 
> Here is the proofs:


Very impressive!

Curious about your cooling, big water with a naked chip?

I have a 4790K that will validate at 5 ghz with 1.27 volts, how does that compare to the one you are running? I'm in the early stages of designing a loop for mine, not sure how elaborate to go just yet. Video card(s) will be on air in this build however. Koolance 380i is about the only thing I'm reasonably certain about using.


----------



## mus1mus

Mine. Still Fine tuning


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very impressive!
> 
> Curious about your cooling, big water with a naked chip?
> 
> I have a 4790K that will validate at 5 ghz with 1.27 volts, how does that compare to the one you are running? I'm in the early stages of designing a loop for mine, not sure how elaborate to go just yet. Video card(s) will be on air in this build however. Koolance 380i is about the only thing I'm reasonably certain about using.


Ye big water-cooling loop, mora 3 420 + 2*240mm rads all push-pull, 2x ek ddc 3.2 + xtops in series etc









The chip is not naked tho. The chip is was too expensive to risk cracking the core.








It's been delided(not glued back) + used CL Pro paste everywhere.

Well im not sure at what volts would mine validate. I can try....5G_1.2v ? let me do it !








But if you wana get some more view on this I would say it can do 5G_stable at about ~1.26-1.27v. I think the validation requires much less volts.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very impressive!
> 
> Curious about your cooling, big water with a naked chip?
> 
> I have a 4790K that will validate at 5 ghz with 1.27 volts, how does that compare to the one you are running? I'm in the early stages of designing a loop for mine, not sure how elaborate to go just yet. Video card(s) will be on air in this build however. Koolance 380i is about the only thing I'm reasonably certain about using.


This is the lowest voltage I can get into windows and do the validation.
5G + 1.23v

http://valid.canardpc.com/xmxmr3


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very impressive!
> 
> Curious about your cooling, big water with a naked chip?
> 
> I have a 4790K that will validate at 5 ghz with 1.27 volts, how does that compare to the one you are running? I'm in the early stages of designing a loop for mine, not sure how elaborate to go just yet. Video card(s) will be on air in this build however. Koolance 380i is about the only thing I'm reasonably certain about using.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the lowest voltage I can get into windows and do the validation.
> 5G + 1.23v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xmxmr3
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info!
Mine will run up to 4.7 on default voltage, but beyond that I need to add voltage in fairly big chunks to gain speed. I'll have to get a loop configured and give it a proper thrashing







.


----------



## tomytom99

Alright, so when I go to use IBT, it just gives me an error (linpack binary stopped unexpectedly). So, I still get it when I run it as admin.

I wondered if it was that I wasn't stable, so I ran a test in XTU, which went perfectly fine. (Several 10 minute tests).

The IBT error comes up right when the CPU usage reaches 100% on the charts. Help?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Alright, so when I go to use IBT, it just gives me an error (linpack binary stopped unexpectedly). So, I still get it when I run it as admin.
> 
> I wondered if it was that I wasn't stable, so I ran a test in XTU, which went perfectly fine. (Several 10 minute tests).
> 
> The IBT error comes up right when the CPU usage reaches 100% on the charts. Help?


add some more voltage AVX uses more power than nearly 90% of testing software AVX will use more processing power so it is usually the first to tell you you got a instability.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> add some more voltage AVX uses more power than nearly 90% of testing software AVX will use more processing power so it is usually the first to tell you you got a instability.


That would explain a good bit.

Even if I jack up the voltage, and set the speeds to their defaults, it still stops.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> add some more voltage AVX uses more power than nearly 90% of testing software AVX will use more processing power so it is usually the first to tell you you got a instability.
> 
> 
> 
> That would explain a good bit.
> 
> Even if I jack up the voltage, and set the speeds to their defaults, it still stops.
Click to expand...

no idea then


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'm betting you could knock me out of the top spot with that chip... I mean 1.51vcore for 5.1ghz.... I hit 5.2 at 1.548.... I feel like mine would would have done better if I had better cooling.


Time will tell my friend








But I do think you're right.

I'm planning to start working on my 5.2 again tomorrow night (stabilizing)
I know it'll run at least 5.2 with only a Standard setting as I'm already up to Very High settings and won't stop till it passes Maximum. (too much time invested already lol)

If it happens to give me too much grief maybe I'll see how high it'll go running as shown in the OP just to satisfy that "want to know" thing that I'm starting to develop.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your current cooling?
> 
> At first use, my new chip reached 75 at 1.488 VCore.
> 
> Lapped it and it was tamed down. I cant , I mean I dont wanna push this chip to the 70s now. And that's after almost 100milivolts bump.
> 
> Lapping is not for everyone but it's worth looking at.
> 
> Also note, my ambient is higher than most of you. At 27C, 1.55 cant break 60C now.


current cooling is xspc kit D5vario bay res, 360x120 rad 6fans in push pull... external rad btw... nothing special

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> All of you guys running sub 1.55v make me sick LOL! I have to run 1.62ish. If had a chip that ran that low, I could probably run 5.1 GHz 24/7, with my cooling.


1.45v for 5ghz lol...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> That would explain a good bit.
> 
> Even if I jack up the voltage, and set the speeds to their defaults, it still stops.


try running in win 7 compatibility mode as well as admin...


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> current cooling is xspc kit D5vario bay res, 360x120 rad 6fans in push pull... external rad btw... nothing special
> 1.45v for 5ghz lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try running in win 7 compatibility mode as well as admin...


Yeah...your not poking me about it at all LOL!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please add me to the club ?
> 
> [email protected]_1.35v
> 
> Here is the proofs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I can...


Nice, always glad to have another Intel... really glad actually since I was told before I started this club "It'll likely only be AMD people since you can hardly get 5ghz stable on Intel" lol... nice job!









On another note.... anyone know how to setup a really good looking list on here... something more presentable?? I don't really have the time to do much on here so it can't be complex or it needs to be where I can authorize chosen people to help me... but still, I'd like to make the list look neater since the club has grown so big now.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Yeah...your not poking me about it at all LOL!


with this chips nature I'd almost be a fool not to run at 5ghz... I mean stock volts for 4.7 and hitting 5ghz??!! The stock turbo volts are something like 1.55... it'll run 5.1 stable there...actually less than that really... even 5.2 starts to stabilize before that point, but still... I mean to say that I'm really undervolting this thing at 5ghz.... I have a 5.1 profile on here that runs 1.5v, but I just don't like the heat pushing up over 50C on spikes... prefer my temps a bit cooler really.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Nice, always glad to have another Intel... really glad actually since I was told before I started this club "It'll likely only be AMD people since you can hardly get 5ghz stable on Intel" lol... nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note.... anyone know how to setup a really good looking list on here... something more presentable?? I don't really have the time to do much on here so it can't be complex or it needs to be where I can authorize chosen people to help me... but still, I'd like to make the list look neater since the club has grown so big now.


I've got some ideas using google forms and sheets, PM me if you'd like to discuss it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> That would explain a good bit.
> 
> Even if I jack up the voltage, and set the speeds to their defaults, it still stops.


Your ram stable?


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Your ram stable?


Yup, I've gone through and ran plenty of benchmarks and stress tests. I probably should disable XMP for the actual test to lower my heat, though.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Yup, I've gone through and ran plenty of benchmarks and stress tests. I probably should disable XMP for the actual test to lower my heat, though.


What are your socket temps at?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Your ram stable?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I've gone through and ran plenty of benchmarks and stress tests. I probably should disable XMP for the actual test to lower my heat, though.
Click to expand...

I want to point out I found ganged mode on the ram to help with stability for just a slight impact in performance when I say slight we are talking low single digit impact on memory performance. I read somewhere this helped due to it stabilized the IMC due to no longer doing the bank interleaving or something like that in unganged mode.

By running in ganged mode I got another 100mhz on the core OC but am still testing but noticed alot more stability when running IBT AVX and LinX and such still a work in progress but I can see the added stability so others might want to try this to squeeze a bit more out of theyre overclock.

I want to point out with the minimal performance hit of ganged vs unganged to memory performance it is so little of a loss the increased CPU OC can easily compensate in games and such I am currently pushing 5.2ghz but my heat is really starting to be an issue even with my insane liquid cooling 1.575v is my 5.1ghz stable so far and am pushing 1.59v or so for 5.2ghz keep in mind this is only testing for myself but I might when I get it fully fine tuned take it to the records on here lol.

I am likely going to pull my CPU and lap it to get a bit better temps and use some of my liquid metal ultra TIM and see if that will get me down on temps a bit to add more voltage I am pushing 60c with spikes of 64c or so at 5.2ghz I prefer around 55c as my max which I believe I can do if I lap use liquid metal ultra TIM and drop ambients to frigid lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I want to point out I found ganged mode on the ram to help with stability for just a slight impact in performance when I say slight we are talking low single digit impact on memory performance I read somewhere this helped due to it stabilized the IMC due to no longer doing the bank interleaving or something like that in unganged mode.
> 
> By running in ganged mode I got another 100mhz on the core OC but am still testing but noticed alot more stability when running IBT AVX and LinX and such still a work in progress but I can see the added stability so others might want to try this to squeeze a bit more out of theyre overclock.
> 
> I want to point out with the minimal performance hit of ganged vs unganged to memory performance it is so little of a loss the increased CPU OC can easily compensate ingames and such I am currently pushing 5.2ghz but my heat is really starting to be an issue even with my insane liquid cooling 1.575v is my 5.1ghz stable so far and am pushing 1.59v or so for 5.2ghz keep in mind this is only testing for myself but i might when I get it fully fine tuned take it to the records on here lol.


Ill have to test that out as well.. however don't feel bad about the voltage.. for 5.1 I need 1.69 to be stable...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I want to point out I found ganged mode on the ram to help with stability for just a slight impact in performance when I say slight we are talking low single digit impact on memory performance I read somewhere this helped due to it stabilized the IMC due to no longer doing the bank interleaving or something like that in unganged mode.
> 
> By running in ganged mode I got another 100mhz on the core OC but am still testing but noticed alot more stability when running IBT AVX and LinX and such still a work in progress but I can see the added stability so others might want to try this to squeeze a bit more out of theyre overclock.
> 
> I want to point out with the minimal performance hit of ganged vs unganged to memory performance it is so little of a loss the increased CPU OC can easily compensate ingames and such I am currently pushing 5.2ghz but my heat is really starting to be an issue even with my insane liquid cooling 1.575v is my 5.1ghz stable so far and am pushing 1.59v or so for 5.2ghz keep in mind this is only testing for myself but i might when I get it fully fine tuned take it to the records on here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have to test that out as well.. however don't feel bad about the voltage.. for 5.1 I need 1.69 to be stable...
Click to expand...

whats your temps I found temps as they go up to cause a huge voltage requirement the voltage requirements scale with the temps to a point is what i am trying to say so if can get temps down can run lower volts.

I linked before and so did chris info about this from stilt himself and it was explained there as the leakage increases with the heat the die kind of shorts out and uses alot of the voltage directly as heat and less and less of it reaches to the die part that needs it and that is all linked to the heat as temps increase leakage increases.

PLZ keep in mind my chip is nothing special ( it is middle ground binned chip I was told would be the perfect chip for LN2 ) only thing allowing it to do such impressive things is the shear amount of cooling I got if you have questions about my cooling hint V8 5core car radiator and cummins trans cooler.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23275221 this is a post that is pics and info about my cooling and such I also have further mods I done http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301284

I try to share my cooling mods to help others out I have really tweaked my setup out for all around good cooling without any major expensive mods.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> whats your temps I found temps as they go up to cause a huge voltage requirement the voltage requirements scale with the temps to a point is what i am trying to say so if can get temps down can run lower volts.
> 
> I linked before and so did chris info about this from stilt himself and it was explained there as the leakage increases with the heat the die kind of shorts out and uses alot of the voltage directly as heat and less and less of it reaches to the die part that needs it and that is all linked to the heat as temps increase leakage increases.
> 
> PLZ keep in mind my chip is nothing special ( it is middle ground binned chip I was told would be the perfect chip for LN2 ) only thing allowing it to do such impressive things is the shear amount of cooling I got if you have questions about my cooling hint V8 5core car radiator and cummins trans cooler.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23275221 this is a post that is pics and info about my cooling and such I also have further mods I done http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301284
> 
> I try to share my cooling mods to help others out I have really tweaked my setup out for all around good cooling without any major expensive mods.


If your chip runs hot under 1.5 Vcore and thinking about lapping, do check a few things first.

1.5 Vcore should be under 60 for good mating CPU + Cooler. Else, consider it.

Here's how I did mine.

Less time consuming process http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/49470#post_23909794


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> whats your temps I found temps as they go up to cause a huge voltage requirement the voltage requirements scale with the temps to a point is what i am trying to say so if can get temps down can run lower volts.
> 
> I linked before and so did chris info about this from stilt himself and it was explained there as the leakage increases with the heat the die kind of shorts out and uses alot of the voltage directly as heat and less and less of it reaches to the die part that needs it and that is all linked to the heat as temps increase leakage increases.
> 
> PLZ keep in mind my chip is nothing special ( it is middle ground binned chip I was told would be the perfect chip for LN2 ) only thing allowing it to do such impressive things is the shear amount of cooling I got if you have questions about my cooling hint V8 5core car radiator and cummins trans cooler.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23275221 this is a post that is pics and info about my cooling and such I also have further mods I done http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301284
> 
> I try to share my cooling mods to help others out I have really tweaked my setup out for all around good cooling without any major expensive mods.
> 
> 
> 
> If your chip runs hot under 1.5 Vcore and thinking about lapping, do check a few things first.
> 
> 1.5 Vcore should be under 60 for good mating CPU + Cooler. Else, consider it.
> 
> Here's how I did mine.
> 
> Less time consuming process http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/49470#post_23909794
Click to expand...

trust me I know this I got 1.536v for 5ghz x8 to get me in club with max temp of 52c my issue is when I get up to around 55c the leakage picks up and well the chip gives less and less heat up to my cooling and instead just hangs onto it so when I push 1.56v or higher I break that 55c leakage barrier which is where I need to stay under to keep things manageable.

I have lapped alot of CPU's my laps look like a mirror you could shave out of been doing it for years close to your method but my initial I use a harmonic oscilator ( got one I bought form my uncle which was used for polishing chrome ) with 800grit on it and then step it down to 1000 then 2000 then 3000 and I finish my lap out with hand method with a 3/4 inch thick plate glass and 3000grit with a special compound used for polishing chrome to mirror finish non wax or oil by the way.

By the way a harmonic oscilator uses sound to vibrate a flat surface in such a way that it works like a sander but with so little of strokes can barely feel it but the sandpaper on otherhand only takes slight movement to do its job.

My uncle redone old cars and rebuilt them and restored them he retired and is like 75 now and I seen the machine and bought it from him he said it was originally designed for jewelers for polishing stones and such.

Oh it takes me like 15-30 minutes so I would say my method is not very time consuming to get mirror finish to point can count the hairs on your face or even use tweezers to pull a specific one.

I know to keep my temps under 55c from experience past that the AMD FX CPU's refuse to sacrifice theyre heat to your cooling solution more and more and instead hold onto it and try to go into nuclear meltdown and as this occurs more and more voltage is needed to keep the CPU going stable increasing temps and causing a runaway meltdown.

If you don't know about this issue read it for yourself in this post I and chris made they are also linked to directly in the start of the thread in the requirements to get entry post.

mine http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701073

chris's http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701117

this info came directly from stilt one of the most renouned AMD overclockers in the world if you doubt his validity in this realm well take it up with the world records overclocks. #2 in the world 8723mhz AMD FX http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php


----------



## mus1mus

Im not gonna argue with any known facts. All I'm saying is, you may not need lapping your chip.

My chip came in very hot. Skyrockets to 75C at 1.488. I lapped it and drop my temps significantly. Seeing your Voltage and your Temps, I'd say there's uncertainly several degree C's can be shaved. You'd better off change your Waterblock. If you consider that.

Im a temp maniac on my old chip mind you, 1.65 at 4.9 unstable. Hitting 80C is no stanger to me. 75C cruising for IBT at 1.625 for 50 runs. I'm nowhere near that now.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Im not gonna argue with any known facts. All I'm saying is, you may not need lapping your chip.
> 
> My chip came in very hot. Skyrockets to 75C at 1.488. I lapped it and drop my temps significantly. Seeing your Voltage and your Temps, I'd say there's uncertainly several degree C's can be shaved. You'd better off change your Waterblock. If you consider that.
> 
> Im a temp maniac on my old chip mind you, 1.65 at 4.9 unstable. Hitting 80C is no stanger to me. 75C cruising for IBT at 1.625 for 50 runs. I'm nowhere near that now.


well lapped my chip and used MX-4 shaved 5c-8c off my temps so far so apparently the lapping my chip helped alot my waterblock is the XSPC raystorm I even lapped it also to be 100% sure well so far my temps are coming down more and more as I run it for a bit I guess the TIM is just spreading and filling the voids if there are any lol I used the 1/2-3/4 pea method dead center of CPU and straight application of waterblock and let the waterblock contact pressure spread it same as always.

I am pretty sure my current waterblock is one of the top performing waterblocks you can get so I believe I will just stay with it lol.

I might add the liquid metal ultra here later but for now I am going to play with just the lapping / MX-4 TIM and see how well it does overall when it settles and spreads the arctic cooling MX-4 TIM optimally on its own using the waterblocks contact pressure.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> whats your temps I found temps as they go up to cause a huge voltage requirement the voltage requirements scale with the temps to a point is what i am trying to say so if can get temps down can run lower volts.
> 
> I linked before and so did chris info about this from stilt himself and it was explained there as the leakage increases with the heat the die kind of shorts out and uses alot of the voltage directly as heat and less and less of it reaches to the die part that needs it and that is all linked to the heat as temps increase leakage increases.
> 
> PLZ keep in mind my chip is nothing special ( it is middle ground binned chip I was told would be the perfect chip for LN2 ) only thing allowing it to do such impressive things is the shear amount of cooling I got if you have questions about my cooling hint V8 5core car radiator and cummins trans cooler.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23275221 this is a post that is pics and info about my cooling and such I also have further mods I done http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301284
> 
> I try to share my cooling mods to help others out I have really tweaked my setup out for all around good cooling without any major expensive mods.


Well my chip is a pig and like to eats the voltage.. stock clocks takes 1.37 iirc its bin 1227 which was a bad batch any way from all that I have seen. but my temps under full load hits 72c on the spikes normally around 65c otherwise under load.. been running like this for some time about 2.5 years , I have a 240 rad and a 360 rad with a d5 pump

I should lap my chip to see what happens but don't have the time or money atm


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Im not gonna argue with any known facts. All I'm saying is, you may not need lapping your chip.
> 
> My chip came in very hot. Skyrockets to 75C at 1.488. I lapped it and drop my temps significantly. Seeing your Voltage and your Temps, I'd say there's uncertainly several degree C's can be shaved. You'd better off change your Waterblock. If you consider that.
> 
> Im a temp maniac on my old chip mind you, 1.65 at 4.9 unstable. Hitting 80C is no stanger to me. 75C cruising for IBT at 1.625 for 50 runs. I'm nowhere near that now.


PLZ don't take my wording and such as abbrassive or anything I seriously was not trying to be seems I have a issue with that in forums and such things seem much more abbrassvie in my typing than what I am thinking in my head sorry for that.

I tend to type as fast as I can think it and what I type never seems to match my intentions when I type it yet in real life my wordings when I have conversations are not like that sorry man PLZ understand abrassive was not my intention.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> PLZ don't take my wording and such as abbrassive or anything I seriously was not trying to be seems I have a issue with that in forums and such things seem much more abbrassvie in my typing than what I am thinking in my head sorry for that.
> 
> I tend to type as fast as I can think it and what I type never seems to match my intentions when I type it yet in real life my wordings when I have conversations are not like that sorry man PLZ understand abrassive was not my intention.


No harm done dude. It's a good topic you have there. Though, it never reflects to my experience.







And most people. In fact. But that is not worth debating.









For the Water block, I'm tempted to try another one. Maybe the Supremacy Evo. Yes, the EVO. It has AMD and Intel Mounts in one package so....But, I'm saving for a 5960X and hoping to get one next month. Was supposed to have it last week.

hmmm luck!


----------



## gordesky1

So after fighting for days trying to get everything back to were it was.. I finally got it back to this..



Notice the cpu socket temp

What i did was installed my rasa 750 240 kit again but before i did i cleaned the block in vinegar overnight cause it was a bit dirty. Than i used what left of the tuiq tx3 paste which im pretty it wasn't enough tho.. installed the block and everything and booted up and i notice the temps was much better at lower clocks 4.8 and 4.9 and the thing i notice the most was i can use a bit lower voltage

Than i left it at 4.9 for 2 days, And now i tried the 5ghz to see if the freezing was gone.. at first it frozen at 1.54v which was expected but it did make it til test 7 at this voltage which it ony did 1 test before. So i tried 1.56v and it passed the 10 test. Which before it needed 1.572v with out freezing.

So i am back to were i was a week ago lol.. But with lower socket temps which is great and a bit lower volts. But the core temps needs to come down which im thinking of trying this gelid gc extreme which i just got in today to see if that lowers it some.

Either the trition wasn't puting enough pressure down or the thermal paste was the problem. Cause when i mount the rasa block i really tighten it down a good bit and i also put bolts over top of the twist bolts so they wont twist off.

Or i have a warped board that is causing problems every time i remount...

I might give the trition another try tho cause it did get me on the 5ghz club and did it at ony 64c cores cause i didn't get no spikes lol, but waiting awhile tho don't feel like doing this **** again lol.. But i do have some plans for it to add some goodies to it extra rad and 2 pumps Or mix everything together and have 3 240rads with the rasa.

Here's another pic i took of the thermal paste when temps was crazy high. And wasn't covering the comers good at all..



Also you can see that im running llc on ultra high this time which gives me lower volts at idle. I went and did another test with it on high and for some reason i got like 2c lower? I always see people getting lower temps the higher its up.. Still like it on ultra high cause of lower volts when its not doing much.

Edit after doing 3 full 10 tests i got a freeze at 1.56v So i had to bump it up to 1.57 again and it been passing. Temps went up pretty much like the trition did same temps 69.5 for the cores and hit 59c for socket lol

Seems like they both perform the same which is surprising cause the xspc rad is much better and its copper vs aluminium and thicker. This is why im thinking of trying the trition and expanding that more instead. But will see after i try this gc extreme and see how this rasa does with the right amount of paste..

The good thing at least they staying under 70 now unlike couple days ago when it was in the 70s and sometimes spike to 80s even at 4.9 with the bad paste on the trition....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

wow that's close to max temp on cores... but the socket temp is as good as mine is on lower volts...(I have relatively poor socket cooling compared to some) Rick can confirm this from experience, but Stilt is right about these chips, when they pass a certain temp they start to hold on to the heat more... become more thermally resistant... and then core temps shoot through the roof, which causes instability and the need for more volts which in turn creates more heat.... so on and so on... the trick is to keep it from reaching that threshold where it starts to keep the heat instead of letting it go... my chip is more thermally forgiving than most, which is good, because its also hotter than many, but I still notice that once I pass 55C core temps, its a train wreck... People said it wouldn't help much, but getting my case out in the open where it had more room to breath and putting the AC blowing across it helped me too... now my 5ghz temps hardly hit the mid 30's till I pushing it hard... and that's the socket btw... I don't go by core temps for low usage... just not accurate unless the cpu is under strain. I've considered adding another rad myself since I know its the water heating up that keeps me from passing IBT AVX on longer runs at 5.2.... first couple minutes core temps don't pass 51C... then as the water heats up they get closer and closer to 60C... after that its a fail.


----------



## gordesky1

Yep very very close to 70c lol tho that's what my last run was 69.5 than the 2nd one didn't spike threw those 10 tests and i got a 64c max temp... The cores usely hover around 61-62 till a spike hits than they stay around 61-62.

I still need to try the gelid paste that i have siting in front of me just lazy tearing the block off than my luck the temps be back in the high 70s and 80s for no reason lol..

And when i i get the 2nd Raijintek Triton which im buying one off my uncle cause he didn't need it anymore, So he said 30$ and its mine so i couldn't pass that up lol
I will be puting them both together and have 2x 240mms and using the 2nd trition block as a 2nd pump, And see how much that brings the temps down.

And yep i notice the heat issue also usely when i push more than 1.55v into it the core temps gets up there crazy with alot of spikes. If i keep it around 1.53v with 4.9 temps climb slowly and usely max out around 59-62 with a spike and socket stays under 55c.

How true is the benchmark graph on back of thermal paste packages? From whats on back of this gelid it says about 4 to 5c better than tunq tx 2 which i have right now. would be nice to knock the temps down by 4 to 5c lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I wouldn't know... but most things like that tend to be just advertizing lol...


----------



## gordesky1

yea that is true lol. guess i find out later lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> yea that is true lol. guess i find out later lol


I have tried nearly all the TIM's multiple times with multiple methods of application arctic cooling mx-4 seems to be the best universal for all kinds of cooling all kinds of mount pressures and has the best ease of application to go with these other perks trust me I have tried alot of thermal pastes I have 28 tubes of pastes in my drawer and my go to is not arctic cooling MX-4.

I know how many tubes I got because I decided to count them otherday.

nearly all the different TIM's our in the upper performing tiers except liquid metal and such perform within 2c-3c apart in general but most of them are better with certain mounting pressures and certain types of cooling along with some of them prefer certain application methods.

I find arctic cooling MX-4 to be the most forgiving and universal to all the different application methods and mount pressures and different cooling methods this is why I use MX-4 nearly exclusively with occasional liquid metal and such.

I also want to point out MX-4 is non electrically conductive / no cure time / and is carbon based so won't dry out along with is thin enough for it to spread evenly and give even heat transfer across entire application area. I found alot of TIM's were to thick and didn't spread properly or were to thin MX-4 is the perfect all around hince why it works so well in so many instances / application methods / along with different mount pressures and is also very forgiving to different cooling methods.


----------



## The Sandman

Looking like I need to reseat and maybe check flatness. I never thought to check flatness last time I mounted the WB as previous temps where never an issue (Socket compared to Core).
Here's a couple quick runs from last night at 5217MHz


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Looking like I need to reseat and maybe check flatness. I never thought to check flatness last time I mounted the WB as previous temps where never an issue (Socket compared to Core).
> Here's a couple quick runs from last night at 5217MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ties.. all ties.. I want someone to knock me out of the top.. but not by just a mhz or two.. lol.. still great job:thumb:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Looking like I need to reseat and maybe check flatness. I never thought to check flatness last time I mounted the WB as previous temps where never an issue (Socket compared to Core).
> Here's a couple quick runs from last night at 5217MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ties.. all ties.. I want someone to knock me out of the top.. but not by just a mhz or two.. lol.. still great job:thumb:
Click to expand...

Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Be careful what you wish for


I know there are those out there that can run 5.5ghz + daily.. i've seen them pass by in the vishera owners club... I just would like to get the best of the best in here lol... besides.. I really don't run 5.2 24/7... 5ghz is as high as my chip is happy... 5.1 it grunts a little.. its an all out growl at 5.2 and at 5.3 it bites.


----------



## gordesky1

So guys i got my gelid paste in friday, and the temps drop i say around 2c-3c which was nice, But i had to take the xspc block back off once again... had ram issues which i posted in the sabertooth thread.. here's the the thread if you wanted to read what happen lol http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-amd-owners-club/8350#post_23977742 here's my post what i did that solved it..

Was due to the block that was warping the board which was causing all kind of problems with the ram...

Was about to rma it but glad i took the block off and tried the good old h100 lol

How far should the screws be tighten? I usely tighten it down till the springs stop me but that was causing board warping... So i had to used the intel screws with the amd backplate. So far good but i used some cheap paste cause i didn't want to use gelid and waste it again..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

wow first I've heard of that problem.... keep us posted.... but still seems a bit suspect now...


----------



## gordesky1

Yea same here.. I always wondered about it before cause i never had this problem till i mounted the rasa and tiition on this board than every once while i had that problem. Usely pushing on the ram fixed it, But not this time.

I was almost about to give asus a call or a email and get a advance rma.. Than i figured its worth a try just taking the block off and try something that doesn't stress anything..

And bang everything is working again after i went to the h100. Than i was thinking of just keeping the h100 on for now but than again it will bother me having the h100 in there when i had a better cooling before lol

Nothing is wrong with the h100 it did it duty over the years that's for sure kept this cpu at 4.8ghz 1.48v stable with reasonable temps.

Im So relieved that's for sure!!

How tight does everyone else has there blocks? Pretty much im afraid to even go really tight now lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yea same here.. I always wondered about it before cause i never had this problem till i mounted the rasa and tiition on this board than every once while i had that problem. Usely pushing on the ram fixed it, But not this time.
> 
> I was almost about to give asus a call or a email and get a advance rma.. Than i figured its worth a try just taking the block off and try something that doesn't stress anything..
> 
> And bang everything is working again after i went to the h100. Than i was thinking of just keeping the h100 on for now but than again it will bother me having the h100 in there when i had a better cooling before lol
> 
> Nothing is wrong with the h100 it did it duty over the years that's for sure kept this cpu at 4.8ghz 1.48v stable with reasonable temps.
> 
> Im So relieved that's for sure!!
> 
> How tight does everyone else has there blocks? Pretty much im afraid to even go really tight now lol


No idea why your having issues I run the XSPC raystorm with the factory backplate to my CPU and the raystorm mount and never had a single issue in several years so your issue seems very odd.

I would have to think there has to be some other reason why your having such issues maybe you bent your backplate or something because I have had mine on and off probably 25 times or more and 0 issues.

I have swapped out 3 9590's to find this one as the best yet and have had 2 or 3 8350's in mine along with changed thermal pastes and such multiple times and also for lapping CPU and waterblock to match each other so in your situation your issue is a odd one never heard of it before without it being another cause.

by any chance did you force any of your lines or anything to add pressure at an angle on your CPU / waterblock this would force them to try to be cocked out of whack and could warp your mobo over time given that angled pressure then feeds to the mobo.

I was taught to keep the lines just right length to reduce pressure on your CPU / waterblock even so it wouldn't force uneven pressure on your mobo and warp it. PLZ check and see if maybe your lines are to long on top or bottom of block forcing pressure to one side or other that would warp mobo and would cause your issue overtime.

I will sum it up easiest way you want the waterblock to free float with no pressure from sides or top / bottom and your lines will cause this if you are allowing them to droop and such that would pull top of waterblock downward at a angle and force mobo to warp and if lines are to short it will pull waterblock upward again warping mobo this scenario is all with a top mounted radiator so you know but pretty much applies to all radiator mounting positions.

PLZ remember water / coolant have alot of weight every inch of line that hangs with coolant in it putting pressure on mobo is bad you want to keep your lines just right length to eliminate this.

To test this go outside fill a 5 gallon bucket and try to hold it with arms extended or even half filled it is hard and really takes alot of effort water / coolant has alot of weight is what I am getting at and every ounce is adding the same effort to your mobo to resist this weight so if you have to much line with droop and such it will eventually warp your mobo.


----------



## gordesky1

yep the hoses are up from it so there's no pressure on it. And for the rasa block there's no back plate for amd which what i think the problem is when you tighten it down to tight it puts uneven pressure on the board because no back plate.

Here's a pic i found in google





and how you mount it..

that's all what comes with the amd mounting kit. there's no back plate to use with it. that's why it has white washers so it doesn't short the board. i never like this mounting much..

Right now im using the amd stock plate that came with the sabertooth and im using the black intel spring screws which screws into the back plate and i have no warping now.

When i took the board out of the case i have some slack of hoses and the board was a bit warp on top were the cpu is at so it was indeed the block causing it. Soon as i unscrew the mount the board went back to its normal shape.

And when i look at the raystorm it seems to use the almost same intel screws for amd http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18664 So those screws snug tight right in the factory amd backplate?

These intel screws im using now they a different thread than whats on the amd backplate so they a bit loose at first till you tighten them down. Pretty much i don't trust it much lol

Maybe that's why they bring out the raystorm with the intel like screws that came with the rasa instead of doing the same mounting as the rasa with no back plate.

And yep you are right about the hoses which why i always make sure they out of the way and not puting any pressure on the block. Im using the core x9 so the hoses lay different than a normal tower case.


----------



## gordesky1

I wonder if i can mod the amd backplate to work with the amd mounting system for the rasa?

Someone asked on this forum about it and someone said thats how it goes with out a back plate but don't over tighten it... http://forums.pureoverclock.com/cooling/11924-help-rasa-waterblock-am3-board.html

And looking for more every buddy says its a big let down for amd people cause no back plate which wont spread even pressure. So i might start modding that back plate or just use the intel screws.

Or think about picking up a raystorm


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I wonder if i can mod the amd backplate to work with the amd mounting system for the rasa?


go to a hardware store buy some long bolts that fit thru the AMD backplate and use them directly thru the backplate then use a nut and plastic washer after it passes thru the mobo to hold it all in position this will make use of your OEM AMD ASUS saberkitty backplate for all waterblocks pretty much just make sure to use your springs and such so you don't over tighten it lol.

PLZ do the the removal of the plastic spacer and add a thermal pad there instead will drop socket temps 3c-5c or more which can lead to also lowered CPU temps by a few C
http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260
http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299369

here is the plastic spacer / shim they use on the metal backplate it stops the metal backplate from helping get rid of the heat http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301471

here will explain the backplate mod nearly step by step http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301284

hope my suggestions / tweaks will help you out and might help you in your ventures.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> go to a hardware store buy some long bolts that fit thru the AMD backplate and use them directly thru the backplate then use a nut and plastic washer after it passes thru the mobo to hold it all in position this will make use of your OEM AMD ASUS saberkitty backplate for all waterblocks pretty much.
> 
> PLZ do the the removal of the plastic spacer and add a thermal pad there instead will drop socket temps 3c-5c or more which can lead to also lowered CPU temps by a few C
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299369
> 
> here is the plastic spacer / shim they use on the metal backplate it stops the metal backplate from helping get rid of the heat http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301471
> 
> here will explain the backplate mod nearly step by step http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301284


Never thought about seeing what the hardware store will have. will check today thanks

And yep i was thinking about you backplate mod sense pretty much im going to be using it lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> go to a hardware store buy some long bolts that fit thru the AMD backplate and use them directly thru the backplate then use a nut and plastic washer after it passes thru the mobo to hold it all in position this will make use of your OEM AMD ASUS saberkitty backplate for all waterblocks pretty much.
> 
> PLZ do the the removal of the plastic spacer and add a thermal pad there instead will drop socket temps 3c-5c or more which can lead to also lowered CPU temps by a few C
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299369
> 
> here is the plastic spacer / shim they use on the metal backplate it stops the metal backplate from helping get rid of the heat http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301471
> 
> here will explain the backplate mod nearly step by step http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301284
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought about seeing what the hardware store will have. will check today thanks
> 
> And yep i was thinking about you backplate mod sense pretty much im going to be using it lol
Click to expand...

Np man that is why i added my backplate mod in this thread it helps and is safe just be sure to use a 0.5mm or 1mm thick thermal pad I use 1mm but have used 0.5mm without a issue can find them on ebay for like $2 or even on amazon it is easy to get and yeah the hardware stores around here know me by name and voice I call them up and they go get what i need i show up check out what they found and buy it or not and walk away lol trust me I am known as a freak around here when it comes to PC related things.

I have had all kinds of job offers and such around here to do PC repairs full time and such for businesses and such but I can't I am a work from home doing my PC repairs mods / upgrades and custom builds and am a stay at home DAD lol fiance works night shift so I get day shift baby duty and also night shift baby duty while also working on my projects and such.

By the way my daughter is almost 2yrs old so the chaos is starting to go away and she is setting into a schedule very well so I get 4 hours or so of dedicated work in the nightime and run on 4 hours or so of sleep most of the time.


----------



## Alastair

8370 @ 5GHz with 1.475V. 20x Very High Stable. Mobo is M5A99FX.


----------



## DeScheep

AMD FX8370E I usually run 5500Ghz on DDR2000 but atm I'm hunting for the same speed with DDR2400. I can run 10 IBT passes at standard but 20 at very high is still a problem. I can only manage that at 5400Mhz.




Strange temps due to phase change.

DeScheep


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> AMD FX8370E I usually run 5500Ghz on DDR2000 but atm I'm hunting for the same speed with DDR2400. I can run 10 IBT passes at standard but 20 at very high is still a problem. I can only manage that at 5400Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange temps due to phase change.
> 
> DeScheep


HORY SHEET!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 8370 @ 5GHz with 1.475V. 20x Very High Stable. Mobo is M5A99FX.


Thats great Alastair, but if you are applying for entry you need to meet the requirements in the original post. :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A. You must show two screenshots, one of IBT AVX running at standard and one showing the success window after running 10 runs on standard. It should be noted that negative results are unstable, and therefore even if a success window is obtained, they will not be accepted... it should be 3.xxx if its stable.

B. In those screenshots you must also have in an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test.

C. The screenshots must also show some monitoring software showing your cpu usage at 100% during the test and a max usuage of 100% in the screenshot after the test. Please make sure this is clearly visable

D. The cpu speed doesn't have stay at 5ghz after the stress, just during the test all cores must be at 5ghz.... this means you can still use power saving states...



Rules are rules lol...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> AMD FX8370E I usually run 5500Ghz on DDR2000 but atm I'm hunting for the same speed with DDR2400. I can run 10 IBT passes at standard but 20 at very high is still a problem. I can only manage that at 5400Mhz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange temps due to phase change.
> 
> DeScheep


uh, you used the wrong version of IBT... use the one linked to in the original post... its a bit harder on the cpu and you should be having gflops in the 100 range not 50's with it. check out my original application posts in the OP. Even at only 5ghz I was nearer to 100gflops at standard settings than you. since then I've done some "tuning" even hit 5.2ghz stable enough to enter... but for giggles here is my new 24/7 use tuning info as an example as to what you should be seeing and how the entry is to look only thing is your Gflops should be higher.
only thing missing is the during run screenshot... but it shows what I'm talking about with the gflops.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 8370 @ 5GHz with 1.475V. 20x Very High Stable. Mobo is M5A99FX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great Alastair, but if you are applying for entry you need to meet the requirements in the original post. :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A. You must show two screenshots, one of IBT AVX running at standard and one showing the success window after running 10 runs on standard. It should be noted that negative results are unstable, and therefore even if a success window is obtained, they will not be accepted... it should be 3.xxx if its stable.
> 
> B. In those screenshots you must also have in an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test.
> 
> C. The screenshots must also show some monitoring software showing your cpu usage at 100% during the test and a max usuage of 100% in the screenshot after the test. Please make sure this is clearly visable
> 
> D. The cpu speed doesn't have stay at 5ghz after the stress, just during the test all cores must be at 5ghz.... this means you can still use power saving states...
> 
> 
> 
> Rules are rules lol...
Click to expand...

Ill get them for you now now. Just away from home.


----------



## DeScheep

I did a new run 10 passes Very High at 5.42Ghz




5.42GHZ @ DDR 2400

That is about the max I can do at DDR2400. If I wanna go faster I need more CPU voltage but since I'm running a high NB voltage I've reached the limit of the unit.

DeScheep


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> I did a new run 10 passes Very High at 5.42Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.42GHZ @ DDR 2400
> 
> That is about the max I can do at DDR2400. If I wanna go faster I need more CPU voltage but since I'm running a high NB voltage I've reached the limit of the unit.
> 
> DeScheep


Can you do 20 of those? Then I say you really are stable!

EDIT: I have to admit though. For 5.4GHz you are a bit slow. I am getting 100-103 GFlops on 5GHz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> I did a new run 10 passes Very High at 5.42Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.42GHZ @ DDR 2400
> 
> That is about the max I can do at DDR2400. If I wanna go faster I need more CPU voltage but since I'm running a high NB voltage I've reached the limit of the unit.
> 
> DeScheep


your in... I was concerned about the Gflops in the last one... don't have to run them on very high, but I'm impressed... and now the Gflops are in the normal range for that clock... just one thing... I havent seen what board you are using... looking in the photo album.. but still not sure what it is... oh and Congrats! you knocked me out of the top spot!!


----------



## DeScheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can you do 20 of those? Then I say you really are stable!
> 
> EDIT: I have to admit though. For 5.4GHz you are a bit slow. I am getting 100-103 GFlops on 5GHz.


LOL

Other rules for phase change







but hey I want that top spot and I understand









At the moment it's blistering hot in my computer room and I need to install some windows 10 updates to do a DX12 overhead test so you will have to wait a bit more.

But remember @ DDR2000 it's as stable as can be but I'm bored with it


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ill get them for you now now. Just away from home.


thanks... hate to be a wet rag, but have to keep the standards up ...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Other rules for phase change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but hey I want that top spot and I understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment it's blistering hot in my computer room and I need to install some windows 10 updates to do a DX12 overhead test so you will have to wait a bit more.
> 
> But remember @ DDR2000 it's as stable as can be but I'm bored with it


I wanted to get phase change on this system... but just didn't have the extra cash to do it.... with this chip I bet it would be a beast on phase change since it seems to like even ambient temps... just a good chip I guess. I backed off from 5.2 due to having to slow down cpu/nb and ram to get stable too.. so maybe not but I would love to try phase change on it one day just to see how it did.


----------



## DeScheep

I think phase change is worth about 200 to 300Mhz over a custom loop on an FX chip. And I know I don't have the best chip. It will do 5.2 @ 1.45V, 5.3 @ 1.5V and 5.4 @ 1.575V offcourse with high DDR speeds. Things become easier when you slow down the RAM. And in the end it all comes down to the same thing. Manage your temperatures, you just do it in another range.

If I could go back I would invest in a case with a killer custom loop but I bought phase change. And it's great to mess around with it but it's not practical. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy the LD unit but there are drawbacks and when you fire up a game 200Mhz won't make any difference.

DeScheep

Edit:
I missed some posts so I just want to say I'm running a crosshair formula Z. If you want to push a chip to it's limits you do it with this board. It is just the best board out there







And give me my top spot after 20 passes. It's a whole different animal then 10. The problem is socket temp. The socket is completely insulated on the back and the front of the mobo and cooling happens through the chip by the evaporator. But at crazy voltages during a stability test it just can't escape and one above 35°C I'm doomed. With these voltages and other settings I can bump it up to 5.6Ghz and game all day long and it won't miss a beat but the load of gaming is nowhere near the load of a stability test. I did a 8 hour GTA 5 marathon with 2 R9 290X cards at 1180 / 5400 and no problem.


----------



## DeScheep




----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*


that's impressive... wait.. did you ever tell me what mainboard you were using?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

wow.. just went looking again at phase change... pricey... yeah.. I think large radiator water cooling is the "most cost efficient" way to go.. and well... who can really complain at 5.1ghz now anyway? maybe in the future that'll be slow, but for now.. its good enough... can't wait to see how ZEN clocks... but I won't be a 1st day buyer... would love too, but I'll let others try it first to see if its really worth changing out mainboards for... not to mention... I really like my saberkitty


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's impressive... wait.. did you ever tell me what mainboard you were using?
Click to expand...

He is on a Crosshair


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> He is on a Crosshair


I thought so... but for the life of me I couldn't remember or find where it said... and looking at it that's what I thought it was... but... its been a wierd weekend for me lol... so I wanted to be sure....







I just looked back and saw the edit he made....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

any good?.... I feel like I should be doing little better at these clocks... opinions, ideas,... comment is invited.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> any good?.... I feel like I should be doing little better at these clocks... opinions, ideas,... comment is invited.


It seems OK. I get 808 for R15 @ 5GHz and 2727NB and 2020MHz Cl9 ram.


----------



## DeScheep

841 with firefox open in the background and 862 after a reboot.

DDR2400 Cl9

What memory speeds are you running?

Edit: typo


----------



## Minotaurtoo

running ddr3 2400 cl 11 nothing special... but its ok... my cpu/nb is weak... can't go over 2500 and keep stable... even with 1.3v it isn't stable at 2600... little scared to push 1.35 through it... any ideas on what max 24/7 volts is safe on cpu/nb?

nice score btw


----------



## Chris635

I am routinely at 1.42v (1.35..ish up to 1.42 with LLC)on the cpu/nb for 2737 mhz. Been that way for quite a while.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> running ddr3 2400 cl 11 nothing special... but its ok... my cpu/nb is weak... can't go over 2500 and keep stable... even with 1.3v it isn't stable at 2600... little scared to push 1.35 through it... any ideas on what max 24/7 volts is safe on cpu/nb?
> 
> nice score btw


I ran at 2600mhz CL 13 CR 1 for most of a year at 1.4 V cpu/nb with my batch 1312 FX 8350.


----------



## gordesky1

When i ran 2600-2700 i usely had the cpu/nb at around 1.4-1.42 24/7 with no problems. I even tried 1.45 for days for testing.

At the moment i been running under stock 2500 and 1.3v for 4.9-5ghz.

Last i herd 1.45v is safe forgot were i read it tho but im pretty sure it was from the 8350 club.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Thanks for the quick replies... I will probably (if I have time) try out 1.4 to see if it stabilizes 2600 cpu/nb for me... I really think that will help it to use what ram it has.. I had tried before testing and got better bandwidth scores out of 2600 cpu/nb... but in the long run, it proved unstable... so I quietly backed off of it... lol... guess I was embarrassed to ask... since I had been bragging to someone how it passed IBT AVX on very high (10 runs) and all... guess that's where prime really comes in handy.


----------



## DeScheep

I run 1.4125 on the NB and 1.572 on the CPU but my experience has showed me that CPU temps are affected by high NB voltages. And if I'm not mistaken the FX 9590 runs 1.4V by default on the NB.

And don't be scared about voltage it's a 32nm chip. These things a built to last


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> I run 1.4125 on the NB and 1.572 on the CPU but my experience has showed me that CPU temps are affected by high NB voltages. And if I'm not mistaken the FX 9590 runs 1.4V by default on the NB.
> 
> And don't be scared about voltage it's a 32nm chip. These things a built to last


that explains a bit... see I started on a 8350 and it always defaulted to 1.2ish then I popped this chip in and added the 2400mhz ram and it jumped to 1.4... kinda scared me a bit so glad to know that's ok volts now... was a little skiddish about it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

wow... tested auto again for giggles... at 2600 cpu/nb it set the volts at 1.45! well.. I didn't test that one.. set it back to 1.4... and the heat I didn't like... but everything went ok... ran cinebench again hoping for a few more points..... nada... zilch... nothing.... even lost 2 points... well crap... back to the ole drawing board.


----------



## Chris635

For me, the real difference was at 2700mhz on the cpu/nb. At 2750 and higher it starts to get really hard to stabilize without 1.45+ volts and higher.


----------



## The Sandman

Here's what you were asking about (I think) https://mmcshop.nl/pdf/m/197413/amd-fx-9370.pdf


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> running ddr3 2400 cl 11 nothing special... but its ok... my cpu/nb is weak... can't go over 2500 and keep stable... even with 1.3v it isn't stable at 2600... little scared to push 1.35 through it... any ideas on what max 24/7 volts is safe on cpu/nb?
> 
> nice score btw


Been playing with my old 8320. That I thought to be a damn pig lately.

I mentioned before that I noticed it degrading due to overvolting the CPU-NB. IIRC, it's 1.625 or more that I pushed into the chip.









Messed with the voltages again, staying under 2600 trying to be easy on the Voltages. 1.225 to 1.28ish CPU-NB is good for up to 2580 MHz. Degrading?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here's what you were asking about (I think) https://mmcshop.nl/pdf/m/197413/amd-fx-9370.pdf


I think I heard someone say CPU-NB Voltages and Stability can be a curved graphed rather than linear. But I think staying low on the Voltages could be more stable than pushing it hard.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here's what you were asking about (I think) https://mmcshop.nl/pdf/m/197413/amd-fx-9370.pdf


Thanks!... thats interesting info


----------



## mus1mus

My 8320E didn't live long enough!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gordesky1

So i setup the dual Raijintek Triton 2x 240mm and 2 water block pumps which i have the one siting on the bottom of the case as just a pump. And im not sure if these temps are right? Pretty much i was expecting in the 50s or even low 60s always.

So pretty much about a 3c better.... The socket did go lower tho.

Now the core temps does ony stay in the high 50s the whole time except when it spikes it will get in the 60s

ambient temp 20-23c

The block is mounted fine and this is using gc extreme.

I just thought adding another rad would do a bit better than this. Cause i have like 480mm of rad space now. Or was i expecting too much?



Good thing the 2nd Raijintek Triton was a gift ..


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> running ddr3 2400 cl 11 nothing special... but its ok... my cpu/nb is weak... can't go over 2500 and keep stable... even with 1.3v it isn't stable at 2600... little scared to push 1.35 through it... any ideas on what max 24/7 volts is safe on cpu/nb?
> 
> nice score btw
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing with my old 8320. That I thought to be a damn pig lately.
> 
> I mentioned before that I noticed it degrading due to overvolting the CPU-NB. IIRC, it's 1.625 or more that I pushed into the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messed with the voltages again, staying under 2600 trying to be easy on the Voltages. 1.225 to 1.28ish CPU-NB is good for up to 2580 MHz. Degrading?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here's what you were asking about (I think) https://mmcshop.nl/pdf/m/197413/amd-fx-9370.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I heard someone say CPU-NB Voltages and Stability can be a curved graphed rather than linear. But I think staying low on the Voltages could be more stable than pushing it hard.
Click to expand...

well Minotaurtoo now you have seen the degradation that I warned you about with running the NB and such so high AKA around 2600mhz to run the high frequency ram and such remember our conversation on that and how most said there pretty much was no such thing. I found degradation on a few chips overtime with as little as 1.4v on the CPU / NB I had a FX 8320 degrade at 1.35v on CPU/NB the chip essentially all of a sudden had a issue and needed more and more voltage just to keep it going stable AKA the runaway train me and you had a conversation about.

The issue with degradation flows over also into the amount of core voltage required to run a specific CPU OC then we also get into the issue with the IMC itself degrading.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> running ddr3 2400 cl 11 nothing special... but its ok... my cpu/nb is weak... can't go over 2500 and keep stable... even with 1.3v it isn't stable at 2600... little scared to push 1.35 through it... any ideas on what max 24/7 volts is safe on cpu/nb?
> 
> nice score btw
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing with my old 8320. That I thought to be a damn pig lately.
> 
> I mentioned before that I noticed it degrading due to overvolting the CPU-NB. IIRC, it's 1.625 or more that I pushed into the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messed with the voltages again, staying under 2600 trying to be easy on the Voltages. 1.225 to 1.28ish CPU-NB is good for up to 2580 MHz. Degrading?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Here's what you were asking about (I think) https://mmcshop.nl/pdf/m/197413/amd-fx-9370.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I heard someone say CPU-NB Voltages and Stability can be a curved graphed rather than linear. But I think staying low on the Voltages could be more stable than pushing it hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well Minotaurtoo now you have seen the degradation that I warned you about with running the NB and such so high AKA around 2600mhz to run the high frequency ram and such remember our conversation on that and how most said there pretty much was no such thing. I found degradation on a few chips overtime with as little as 1.4v on the CPU / NB I had a FX 8320 degrade at 1.35v on CPU/NB the chip essentially all of a sudden had a issue and needed more and more voltage just to keep it going stable AKA the runaway train me and you had a conversation about.
> 
> The issue with degradation flows over also into the amount of core voltage required to run a specific CPU OC then we also get into the issue with the IMC itself degrading.
Click to expand...

Hmm I am running 1.45V on CPU-NB @ 2700MHz. :/


----------



## rickcooperjr

The issue is each chip will have different levels of degradation some will hit all at once others it is a slow appearance that eventually smacks you with a backhand telling you nope not happening LOL.

The point is it is common for degradation to happen at above 2400mhz on the CPU / NB and the question is when will it rear its head this is why AMD decided to run 2200mhz NB because theyre testing found degradation to be an issue and no 2 chips degraded the same at the same speed meaning one could be a year later other a month later so the question is when and how badly.

So in short if you got a gem of a OCing chip for the core take it easy on the CPU / NB to help stability and reduce degradation apparently core degradation is much slower than the CPU / NB and IMC AKA internal memory controller.

This is why also AMD only support 1866mhz ram for 2 sticks not 4 sticks and have no support for above 1866mhz for 2 sticks or 4 sticks or any at all above 1866mhz due to as you up the ram speeds the NB needs OC'd to benefit from the faster ram. I was told this from a engineer from AMD after message after message asking the same question on the subject and finally was transferred to a AMD engineer to get my question answered.

I literally kept asking for a better response from AMD on the subject for almost a entire year till they finally transferred my question to the proper channels to get a proper answer in end they had me directly chatting with one of the AMD engineers.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My 8320E didn't live long enough!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


talk about winning the almost award... that was almost 5ghz.... lol... so... how long did it live?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So i setup the dual Raijintek Triton 2x 240mm and 2 water block pumps which i have the one siting on the bottom of the case as just a pump. And im not sure if these temps are right? Pretty much i was expecting in the 50s or even low 60s always.
> 
> So pretty much about a 3c better.... The socket did go lower tho.
> 
> Now the core temps does ony stay in the high 50s the whole time except when it spikes it will get in the 60s
> 
> ambient temp 20-23c
> 
> The block is mounted fine and this is using gc extreme.
> 
> I just thought adding another rad would do a bit better than this. Cause i have like 480mm of rad space now. Or was i expecting too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the 2nd Raijintek Triton was a gift ..


that's pretty much what I would expect... the only reason my cores stay cooler than most is the AC blows across my rad... but that's even on par with mine at those volts... so yeah.. its pretty much what I'd have expected... bout the only way to get better is to have extreme rad space like Rick..

@ Rick.... yeah I thought the same thing when I read that... but I wanted to ask the community again about it before I went about playing again... I figured if anyone had killed one, it'd be someone in this club lol... just because... well we push the living heck out of our chips









@general audience.... I have noticed a grim fact about vishera octocore chips.... There is absolutely no point in clocking past 4.6ghz.... no game I have will even come close to peaking out my octocore.... well.... one hits 74%.... now a few exceptions are for data miners/encryption/etc usage... but gaming and normal use ceases to have any benefits around 4.6


----------



## gordesky1

dam.. i need to get the ac close to my rads than lol Might move my desk over by it and switch my rads fans to intake instead of exhaust so the cold air from the ac goes right in it

Maybe i should get the Phobya XTREME NOVA 1080 in the future lol


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> dam.. i need to get the ac close to my rads than lol Might move my desk over by it and switch my rads fans to intake instead of exhaust so the cold air from the ac goes right in it
> 
> Maybe i should get the Phobya XTREME NOVA 1080 in the future lol


Yes, now you got it!

In-taking cold outside air will do better than running hot case air though the rads,

Remember you are cooling the vital components with your WC build, an exhaust fan in the rear (depending on the airflow in your case) will be enough to take the hot air out of the case


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> well Minotaurtoo now you have seen the degradation that I warned you about with running the NB and such so high AKA around 2600mhz to run the high frequency ram and such remember our conversation on that and how most said there pretty much was no such thing. I found degradation on a few chips overtime with as little as 1.4v on the CPU / NB I had a FX 8320 degrade at 1.35v on CPU/NB the chip essentially all of a sudden had a issue and needed more and more voltage just to keep it going stable AKA the runaway train me and you had a conversation about.
> 
> The issue with degradation flows over also into the amount of core voltage required to run a specific CPU OC then we also get into the issue with the IMC itself degrading.


That is definitely not what I'm up to. The chip in question has been through all kinds of abuse!.

Guess will have to be clear.
1.7ish CPU NB - been there
1.65ish VCore - been there too.
For some time, I thought it weakened. But nope. It is still doing 4.8 at 1.55Vcore: 1.25 CPUNB at 2600

The thing I wanna note is, CPU NB Voltage / Clock is rather curved. Not linear. I always thought giving it more Vs will stabilize it. But it's just a bit picky of the right range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> talk about winning the almost award... that was almost 5ghz.... lol... so... how long did it live?


A month maybe. It's not OCing related though.

I relapped it for giggles and after washing it, I gave it a hot blow to dry things out. I think the heat gun stayed focused on one spot that the PCB warped.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My 8320E didn't live long enough!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talk about winning the almost award... that was almost 5ghz.... lol... so... how long did it live?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So i setup the dual Raijintek Triton 2x 240mm and 2 water block pumps which i have the one siting on the bottom of the case as just a pump. And im not sure if these temps are right? Pretty much i was expecting in the 50s or even low 60s always.
> 
> So pretty much about a 3c better.... The socket did go lower tho.
> 
> Now the core temps does ony stay in the high 50s the whole time except when it spikes it will get in the 60s
> 
> ambient temp 20-23c
> 
> The block is mounted fine and this is using gc extreme.
> 
> I just thought adding another rad would do a bit better than this. Cause i have like 480mm of rad space now. Or was i expecting too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing the 2nd Raijintek Triton was a gift ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's pretty much what I would expect... the only reason my cores stay cooler than most is the AC blows across my rad... but that's even on par with mine at those volts... so yeah.. its pretty much what I'd have expected... bout the only way to get better is to have extreme rad space like Rick..
> 
> @ Rick.... yeah I thought the same thing when I read that... but I wanted to ask the community again about it before I went about playing again... I figured if anyone had killed one, it'd be someone in this club lol... just because... well we push the living heck out of our chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @general audience.... I have noticed a grim fact about vishera octocore chips.... There is absolutely no point in clocking past 4.6ghz.... no game I have will even come close to peaking out my octocore.... well.... one hits 74%.... now a few exceptions are for data miners/encryption/etc usage... but gaming and normal use ceases to have any benefits around 4.6
Click to expand...

I agree 100% in normal gaming on Vishera anything above 4.6ghz-4.7ghz is pretty much useless unless you are streaming then I find the OC around 5ghz very usefull keep in mind streaming using Dxtory / OBS will use all cores and will use alot of processing power so add that to gaming along with the streaming and well the OC makes a huge difference.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Yeah, I didn't think about streaming.... and even video capture can be a beast.

edit... did you see this... just checking to make sure its still stable...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Yeah, I didn't think about streaming.... and even video capture can be a beast.
> 
> edit... did you see this... just checking to make sure its still stable...


I got one thing to say I wish I had your chip with my cooling and chip like yours the outcome could be pretty amazing would you not agree.

I will say this though regardless my chip does 5ghz without any issues and temps are easily kept in check especially while gaming or streaming my setup just keeps plugging along just fine at 5ghz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I got one thing to say I wish I had your chip with my cooling and chip like yours the outcome could be pretty amazing would you not agree.
> 
> I will say this though regardless my chip does 5ghz without any issues and temps are easily kept in check especially while gaming or streaming my setup just keeps plugging along just fine at 5ghz.


yes I wish I had your cooling too... seriously thinking of this... old aquarium (all glass) + one water chiller + my pump and current rad.. in this arrangement Pump>cpu>rad>water tank with chiller>pump


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I got one thing to say I wish I had your chip with my cooling and chip like yours the outcome could be pretty amazing would you not agree.
> 
> I will say this though regardless my chip does 5ghz without any issues and temps are easily kept in check especially while gaming or streaming my setup just keeps plugging along just fine at 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I wish I had your cooling too... seriously thinking of this... old aquarium (all glass) + one water chiller + my pump and current rad.. in this arrangement Pump>cpu>rad>water tank with chiller>pump
Click to expand...

I did something similar once before but with one of those beta fish 3 gallon aquariums and used a fake brain inside it with LED lighting and had tubes running into it from my PC to the tank then to my radiator inside the machine I called it my mad scientist lab that was the days when I was single and had no kid and had alot of money to spare and insane time.

I want to point out at that time I had a borg case I believe and my cousin airbrushed it to look like electronics and such it was awesome and was a heck of a conversation piece and sometimes made for good mood lighting in my bedroom if you get my drift man I sometimes miss my single bachelor life.

I wish I still had some digital photos of that setup many couldn't believe it was a PC and I had all my friends coming over with the look of OMG what is going on here. I at one time tried the grow creatures in the tank in the form of a alien fetus but I found they dissolved overtime and caused issues.

PLZ keep in mind at that time me and my cousin were bacherlors and had a 4ft long savannah monitor ( basically a smaller komodo dragon ) living in a terrarrium basically its own room with a plate glass window behind the living room couche needless to say on feeding days the entire neighborhood came to watch LOL.

We also had sharks and such at the time in large fish tanks needless to say the bachelor days were fun as can be.

I will say this if plan to use a chiller get you a inline chiller not the in aquarium chiller the inline chillers work so much better also insulate the aquarium been there done that.

something like this for a inline chiller http://www.amazon.com/EcoPlus-Chiller-1-4-HP/dp/B001JL5SSS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1434236385&sr=8-2&keywords=1%2F4+hp+aquarium+chiller preferably the 1/4-1/2hp model I got mine from pet store going out of bussiness that had a opened box but new for like $150 and it was a 1/2hp nice model that thing would chill my coolant very well.


----------



## mus1mus

got lucky.












no longer a member of the almost (OCN Club)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> got lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no longer a member of the almost (OCN Club)


welcome aboard!







adding your info to the list now..


----------



## DeScheep

Nice chip


----------



## mus1mus

I'm still pushin..









Quick and dirrty run.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

changed your entry! good job!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks buddy. Might shoot for another clock later.


----------



## alex4069

Hows this:


----------



## mus1mus

Max CB scores anyone?

Still talkin about stable clocks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Hows this:


Not the AVX Version?

Is that the lowest Vcore you can feed it?


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not the AVX Version?
> 
> Is that the lowest Vcore you can feed it?


avx? That's what I downloaded. I will try lower vcore.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Hows this:


did you download via the link on the first post? Cause those scores are not looking anywhere near what they should for the avx edition... that and you need two screenshots to apply for entry, please read the entire set of rules in the OP and re-download IBT/AVX edition from there and retry. Sorry to be a wet blanket, but rules are rules.


----------



## alex4069

Redid it the correct way I think:


----------



## Minotaurtoo

congrats you're in!







and I think you are the first 6300 in the list...


----------



## Chris635

Man!!! Its been a surge of people joining lately.....that's good LOL!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Man!!! Its been a surge of people joining lately.....that's good LOL!


yep... clubs really growing... I really need to work out a better list lol
..thinking of google docs or something...maybe I'll have some time soon to look into it.


----------



## mus1mus

Club has been silent for a week









So I am gonna ring some bells.


Spoiler: 100 Runs at Very High for 5.2GHz Profile!









results-6-24-2015-104237.xls 5k .xls file


Should this be good for running daily?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'd run it lol...


----------



## mus1mus

You sure you'd stop there?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You sure you'd stop there?


you didn't ask that lol... I'd probably push on a bit... just to see...


----------



## mus1mus

Thing is, I am already in the 1.6 Vcore grounds.

Temps should allow it. But spikes are another. And I kinda lost the willingness to be in the 60s, you know. Either way, this chip can is good. Can bench at 5.5 btw. That is always a good thing.


----------



## DeScheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Club has been silent for a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am gonna ring some bells.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 100 Runs at Very High for 5.2GHz Profile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> results-6-24-2015-104237.xls 5k .xls file
> 
> 
> Should this be good for running daily?


You have a killer chip









How much voltage did you need for the last 100Mhz?

I can do 5.2Ghz @ 1.475V, 5.3 GHz takes 1.512V and 5.4Ghz takes 1.584V with DDR2400 however I'm running phase change cooling.

DeScheep


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> You have a killer chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much voltage did you need for the last 100Mhz?
> 
> I can do 5.2Ghz @ 1.475V, 5.3 GHz takes 1.512V and 5.4Ghz takes 1.584V with DDR2400 however I'm running phase change cooling.
> 
> DeScheep


5.0 at just under 1.5
5.1 happens at 1.54ish
5.2 at under 1.6
5.3 is a hard wall that needs more than 1.66. Voltage required seems balanced. But stability at 5.3 is in question.

That could be due to running my sticks pretty tight. It can pass 10 runs Very High but nothing longer than that.

Might shoot for it today.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 5.0 at just under 1.5
> 5.1 happens at 1.54ish
> 5.2 at under 1.6
> 5.3 is a hard wall that needs more than 1.66. Voltage required seems balanced. But stability at 5.3 is in question.
> 
> That could be due to running my sticks pretty tight. It can pass 10 runs Very High but nothing longer than that.
> 
> Might shoot for it today.


That shows what I was telling someone once... some have super low volts for 5ghz... but won't go much farther... others need the more normal volts, but keep on trucking... mine takes 1.45 in bios for 5ghz 1.5 nets 5.1 but 5.2 refuses to be stable enough.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 5.0 at just under 1.5
> 5.1 happens at 1.54ish
> 5.2 at under 1.6
> 5.3 is a hard wall that needs more than 1.66. Voltage required seems balanced. But stability at 5.3 is in question.
> 
> That could be due to running my sticks pretty tight. It can pass 10 runs Very High but nothing longer than that.
> 
> Might shoot for it today.
> 
> 
> 
> That shows what I was telling someone once... some have super low volts for 5ghz... but won't go much farther... others need the more normal volts, but keep on trucking... mine takes 1.45 in bios for 5ghz 1.5 nets 5.1 but 5.2 refuses to be stable enough.
Click to expand...

Yep.

But unless you have exotic cooling, and a highly powerful board, 5.2 up may always be a hard point to keep stability.

Like I said, I am already near the limit of things. My board shuts down close to Voltage of 1.7. So no credit here.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My board shuts down close to Voltage of 1.7. So no credit here.


Did you enable "Extreme OV" in the DIGI settings and than Disable "Voltage Monitor" under the Monitor tab?
Just curious.


----------



## mus1mus

It's a Saberkitty I am using. No Extreme OV.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's a Saberkitty I am using. No Extreme OV.


My bad, I was going from your rig sig.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> My bad, I was going from your rig sig.


All good mate.

The rig used to have this kitty. But it melted it's EPS.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 5.0 at just under 1.5
> 5.1 happens at 1.54ish
> 5.2 at under 1.6
> 5.3 is a hard wall that needs more than 1.66. Voltage required seems balanced. But stability at 5.3 is in question.
> 
> That could be due to running my sticks pretty tight. It can pass 10 runs Very High but nothing longer than that.
> 
> Might shoot for it today.
> 
> 
> 
> That shows what I was telling someone once... some have super low volts for 5ghz... but won't go much farther... others need the more normal volts, but keep on trucking... mine takes 1.45 in bios for 5ghz 1.5 nets 5.1 but 5.2 refuses to be stable enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> But unless you have *exotic cooling*, and a *highly powerful board*, 5.2 up may always be a hard point to keep stability.
> 
> Like I said, I am already near the limit of things. *My board shuts down close to Voltage of 1.7*. So no credit here.
Click to expand...

I have a Crosshair V Formula - Z with more than adequate cooling (my sig rig)... No LN2!

You're lucky! My board shuts down at 1.6 and not able to hold 5GHz stable one tick below 1.6v...

I can get it to boot at 5.2GHz and will freeze starting any benchmark...


----------



## mus1mus

I don't have LN2 as well.









I have tested this board on 3 different SKUs.

8320 - [email protected] - AIDA STABLE - Shuts down at 1.65 BIOS or 1.675 Load (30s Ambient)
1432PGY - 8320E - [email protected] - IBT Stable - Haven't pushed it hard. It's DEAD BTW. (30s Ambient)
1432PGY - 8370E - [email protected] - IBT Stable - Can bench to [email protected] or Close to 1.7 at Load (sub-20C ambient)

Could also be due to ambient temps.

Or simply CPU boot temps. The 8320 and the 8370E both runs cooler than the 8320E.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

not sure what causes the shutdowns, but it seems to be cpu related.. my old 8350 had a voltage issue past 1.62v.... it would just shut down after a few mins of running any test or bench. Temps never got over 70C. I even disabled volt monitoring, upped all power limits... and after all that I managed to get one or two short IBT tests done and a couple benches, but never could really use it... This chip never needs the volts like that one did so I haven't found a shutdown point for voltage on it... temps seem to be a limiting factor on this chip more that volts, but that being said even with temps in the acceptable range, I can't get 5.2 fully stable... tried up to 1.6v and still crashes on a certain bench.


----------



## The Sandman

Isn't Friday yet? Can't wait to get back on my 5.2GHz.
Left off w/vcore at 1.524 and almost passed very high on IBT.


----------



## hcn

IBT on max 10x

Water temp. 31C


----------



## mus1mus

Very nice chip









Mind sharing Cinebench Score?


----------



## hcn

Here you go....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hcn*
> 
> IBT on max 10x
> 
> Water temp. 31C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats your in! Always nice to have another Intel owner in the thread, and thanks for posting it done on max... that was impressive. Oh ah, thanks for the cinebench scores... it outright makes my piledriver look silly.


----------



## mus1mus

It even makes me look silly going for X99 against a much cheaper X79.









Pretty nice chip and score!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

oh, I'm going to be out of pocket for a while... so any new entries may be delayed in updating... sry for the inconvenience.


----------



## hcn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Congrats your in! Always nice to have another Intel owner in the thread, and thanks for posting it done on max... that was impressive. Oh ah, thanks for the cinebench scores... it outright makes my piledriver look silly.


Thanks. No problem.


----------



## hcn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It even makes me look silly going for X99 against a much cheaper X79.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice chip and score!


I like the chip. For me there is no need to go on X99 platform. I like the fact that with this chip I can maintain Prime95 stability at 5GHz for 12+ hours with custom water cooling setup. Doubt that this is possible with X99 platform.


----------



## Chris635

Just playing with a higher FSB. My chip is still a pig though!! It really need the volts.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I did drop my north bridge speed and ram speed a little, but I tightened the timings up.
I was able to get away with slightly lower voltage on the CPU this way.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Just playing with a higher FSB. My chip is still a pig though!! It really need the volts
> 
> I did drop my north bridge speed and ram speed a little, but I tightened the timings up.
> I was able to get away with slightly lower voltage on the CPU this way.


Nice job!
What were the temps? Just curious.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Nice job!
> What were the temps? Just curious.


If you look to the far left (2nd monitor it will show temps and voltages..CPU...Core..etc)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> If you look to the far left (2nd monitor it will show temps and voltages..CPU...Core..etc)


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*


LOL!


----------



## mus1mus

Nice work @Chris635
Massage that RAM keeping her tight (that's what she said)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hcn*
> 
> I like the chip. For me there is no need to go on X99 platform. I like the fact that with this chip I can maintain Prime95 stability at 5GHz for 12+ hours with custom water cooling setup. Doubt that this is possible with X99 platform.


There is a version of Prime that can be used with 5000 Series chips. Not using it though. Rounds of Encoding does it for me.

Can you verify your clocks with some other benchmarks you have? If that's not too much to ask.









I think I get a crack at your CB score at 4.7 but might be attributed to a higher Memory Bandwidth on X99.


----------



## hcn

Sure, You can run Prime95 with 5000 series chips. Depending on Prime version and the type of torture test thermal wall will occur at lower frequencies than with 3000 series chips and with water cooling.
Enclosing some pictures of benchmarks...


----------



## The Sandman

hcn: I wonder if I could trouble you to post a few pics of that Elysium?


----------



## hcn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> hcn: I wonder if I could trouble you to post a few pics of that Elysium?


Here you go...





Messy interior but serve the purpose...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hcn*
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messy interior but serve the purpose...


And the ghetto build of the year award goes toooo







.... hcn!


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

15 and 16 mins into AMD over drive only CPU test 5GHZ @ 1.608V

http://valid.x86.fr/kg2jqs









Cureently a cutsom loop lapped cpu and block on 280MM radator wihout any phase change blocks attatched








Room temp 14 C
Water temp 20.4C max




8Minute of 5.1GHZ on 1.68V







Max voltage at 1.764-1.776V with full load for 20 mins








Max water temps at 1.764V 24.8C Same Room Termp 14C
5.2GHZ not stable
http://valid.x86.fr/ekkm37

Only mounted two bolts lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

nice results... but... there are so many things I could point out that would improve your setup... mostly from the appearance standpoint.... and there is a few things about that loop that bug me lol...

I was looking through your pictures and on some of them your temps are way too high btw... max safe temp for cpu package (core) is 70C as determined by AMD overdrive... seems to be working for you though.. I've seen others push those temps.

however if that was intended as an application for the club its a fail... you'll have to apply by the methods stated in the first post and stay within the stated safe temp limits.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 and 16 mins into AMD over drive only CPU test 5GHZ @ 1.608V
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kg2jqs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cureently a cutsom loop lapped cpu and block on 280MM radator wihout any phase change blocks attatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room temp 14 C
> Water temp 20.4C max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8Minute of 5.1GHZ on 1.68V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max voltage at 1.764-1.776V with full load for 20 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max water temps at 1.764V 24.8C Same Room Termp 14C
> 5.2GHZ not stable
> http://valid.x86.fr/ekkm37
> 
> Only mounted two bolts lol


You are way off the mark on max safe temps add to it you were one saying should only be 1.45v to get 5ghz on a FX 8core yet you are over 1.6v for 5ghz on a FX 4300 PLZ explain this.

You also need to know that the FX 4core is well known to require much less voltage than the FX 8cores as we pointed out to you before so again this only proves your claims were false and where is your 8cores you claimed doing 5+ghz at less than 1.5v.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> You are way off the mark on max safe temps add to it you were one saying should only be 1.45v to get 5ghz on a FX 8core yet you are over 1.6v for 5ghz on a FX 4300 PLZ explain this.
> 
> You also need to know that the FX 4core is well known to require much less voltage than the FX 8cores as we pointed out to you before so again this only proves your claims were false and where is your 8cores you claimed doing 5+ghz at less than 1.5v.


And I thought I was using high voltages.......phew!!!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> You are way off the mark on max safe temps add to it you were one saying should only be 1.45v to get 5ghz on a FX 8core yet you are over 1.6v for 5ghz on a FX 4300 PLZ explain this.
> 
> You also need to know that the FX 4core is well known to require much less voltage than the FX 8cores as we pointed out to you before so again this only proves your claims were false and where is your 8cores you claimed doing 5+ghz at less than 1.5v.


I was trying to be nice







but yeah... I think he's still a "kid" early teens likely judging by the signature so I was trying to be polite... I was so young once lol... oh.. btw due to long wait times ticking me off and my wifes ac breaking in the car... I canceled my fury x order.... there was a few other things that factored in that I was going to ignore... like the fact that these tahiti cards I have are clocking monsters hitting well over default clocks with no increase in volts... and that the fury x barely beats the two of these crossfired in games that crossfire actually works on... but when I had to pay for a new compressor on her car that cinched it... I'll wait.... dang it... I was really looking forward to a cooler/cleaner case interior with less fans... drat.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> You are way off the mark on max safe temps add to it you were one saying should only be 1.45v to get 5ghz on a FX 8core yet you are over 1.6v for 5ghz on a FX 4300 PLZ explain this.
> 
> You also need to know that the FX 4core is well known to require much less voltage than the FX 8cores as we pointed out to you before so again this only proves your claims were false and where is your 8cores you claimed doing 5+ghz at less than 1.5v.
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah... I think he's still a "kid" early teens likely judging by the signature so I was trying to be polite... I was so young once lol... oh.. btw due to long wait times ticking me off and my wifes ac breaking in the car... I canceled my fury x order.... there was a few other things that factored in that I was going to ignore... like the fact that these tahiti cards I have are clocking monsters hitting well over default clocks with no increase in volts... and that the fury x barely beats the two of these crossfired in games that crossfire actually works on... but when I had to pay for a new compressor on her car that cinched it... I'll wait.... dang it... I was really looking forward to a cooler/cleaner case interior with less fans... drat.
Click to expand...

I was pointing it out also but was making sure he recognized the irony in what he was saying before alot of times only way for a young person to learn is for a reality check and this was exactly that.

The facts are alot of FX 4300's take alot less voltage to run 5ghz than the FX 8cores by a very substantial amount most 4300's get 5ghz with 1.5v-1.52v or so yet the 8cores of same design need more near 1.6v as I pointed out in the original conversation yet he claimed should get 5ghz on a FX 8core with around 1.45v or less which is a flatout super rare occasion even for the FX 4300 even I had no intention of being mean or anything just trying to make sure he recognized the reality he is dealing with himself now.

I just wanted to make sure he was now accepting reality and realizing where he made his mistake before and also helping him learn how to go about things in future not everything is cut and dry and the variation from average and super binned cherry picked chips are very few and far between the low voltage overclocking vishera's are pretty few and far between I know I have had 12 here and only one was a descent overclocker with low voltage.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Have you seen the pictures properly? the 70C -79C is at 1.764V full load 5.1GHZ
Probally you wern't the voltages were too crazy to belive


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Have you seen the pictures properly? the 70C -79C is at 1.764V full load 5.1GHZ
> Probally you wern't the voltages were too crazy to belive


I can't read your pic's I don't speak or write / read chinesse or whatever it is but I seen total package temps above 70c.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

So Minotaurtoo reckons that cpu test with amd over drive isn't enough?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> So Minotaurtoo reckons that cpu test with amd over drive isn't enough?


I dont see anywhere where you ran IBT AVX nor do I see anything proving your stability at all follow the rules for entry in the original post otherwise you will never gain entry IBT AVX and a few other requirements are plainly stated along with a max temp on package or CPU not exceeding 70c is required which is AMD's max safe.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> So Minotaurtoo reckons that cpu test with amd over drive isn't enough?


sorry, but rules are rules... you have to use the test specified in the first post stay within the temps specified by amd...and provide the requested screenshots exactly as required or no entry period.

I specified a test to maintain a uniform entry method.. so download IBT AVX and run it while maintaining temps at 5ghz or above with appropriate screenshots or no entry.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> So Minotaurtoo reckons that cpu test with amd over drive isn't enough?


Here are the rules of this club...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/0_20

It may be harder to get 5GHz on IBT/AVX than AMD OVERDRIVE...


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> sorry, but rules are rules... you have to use the test specified in the first post stay within the temps specified by amd...and provide the requested screenshots exactly as required or no entry period.
> 
> I specified a test to maintain a uniform entry method.. so download IBT AVX and run it while maintaining temps at 5ghz or above with appropriate screenshots or no entry.


IBT dosen't run on win xp 64 bit lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> IBT dosen't run on win xp 64 bit lol


seriously?!?!? you are still running that? wow... uh ok... well.. sorry, but rules are rules. either you have to do what it takes to enter or take a pass, no exceptions.


----------



## mus1mus

Everything in that run proves useless for this club. And will only promote bad ideas for future reference. Especially on younger guys who checks this thread.

Im no OP to this thread but, I dont think it will be healthy to check that guys run. It totally ignores tge fact that this is a 24/7 Overclock club.

Things to note,

Voltages are way too drastic! LN2 territory.
Clocks are meh.
Set-up is very meh!
Cooling is Very MEH!

If it was done on a 14C room, a lot of bad things are being done by the user. My 17C runs cannot even heat my water to 5C above ambient.

The kind that noobs do to try to impress people!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Everything in that run proves useless for this club. And will only promote bad ideas for future reference. Especially on younger guys who checks this thread.
> 
> Im no OP to this thread but, I dont think it will be healthy to check that guys run. It totally ignores tge fact that this is a 24/7 Overclock club.
> 
> Things to note,
> 
> Voltages are way too drastic! LN2 territory.
> Clocks are meh.
> Set-up is very meh!
> Cooling is Very MEH!
> 
> If it was done on a 14C room, a lot of bad things are being done by the user. My 17C runs cannot even heat my water to 5C above ambient.
> 
> The kind that noobs do to try to impress people!


yes I agree his cooling is very odd and doesn't seem to be anywhere near what it should be for the rad space and a 14c ambient enviroment along with multiple rads and custom liquid cooling on a 4core FX 4300 that is 1/2 the heat a FX 8core puts out at 5ghz so something is terribly wrong there.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> So Minotaurtoo reckons that cpu test with amd over drive isn't enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rules of this club...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/0_20
> 
> It may be harder to get 5GHz on IBT/AVX than AMD OVERDRIVE...
Click to expand...

no mays it will be much harder to get IBT AVX stable because it adds around 40% more stress and often requires substantial increases in voltage VS the AMD overdrive test. So essentially we think he is pushing it at extreme burn up and catch fire now if he tries IBT AVX like this something will fry almost guaranteed.

I am 99% certain something will melt or fry likely the plastic socket will start melting around the CPU then the contacts will warp / bulge and well death of a CPU and mobo will be the outcome because they will melt and fuse together so any attempt to remove CPU will bend or tear off the CPU pins ruining both the mobo and CPU permanently.

I was able to pass AMD OVERDRIVE test on my CPU currently with 1.465v-1.475v yet to get IBT AVX stable to get entry to this club I needed around 1.535v so do the math.


----------



## mus1mus

Someone must have been a teribad person in his past life if 5GHz on a 4-Core CPU requires that much Voltage.

I'm very sure that chip is FUBAR due to brute force overclocking! But methinks it's a no-brainer to stick with that chip! I'd delid, put a hole in, and hang it as a keychain.

FWIW, I'd buy a new 8370E, assemble the case like a real computer, be satisfied, overclock if needed, take a few sips of a good coffee and be done with it.

There's no point overclocking or going for a 4300. It's not worth the effort, not worth the cooling, and not worthy of any praise!

I'd also take a bone and reeducate these kids on proper overclocking. Kick their nads off too when they are thinking they knew better.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

wow... that deteriorated fast... yeah... I was trying to be nice to the kid... no way he was getting in this club with that... but you know.. .I've run into him before... he thinks (like most teens) that he has it all figured out and we are wrong... after seeing his pics... I have to admit I laughed... I've never in my life ever built such a mal-conceived rig and I've done some pretty bone headed things... even tried a few experiments I knew wouldn't work and watched smoke appear... but beating him down won't work... its been done before in another thread where he made outlandish claims that he couldn't back up... the thing that got me tickled in his pictures was the 120x240 rad with two fans on one end in push pull... instead of having one fan on each end in pull or push.... only using half the radiator lol... and that mess of hoses? wires everywhere? makes my rig look clean and I've always considered mine to be a bit of a mess because this case lacks good cable management and routing facilities....

Either way, lets try to be nice to him... no good picking on him, he'll either learn from us or not... picking on him will only create a bad environment for others trying to read and learn... yeah, I know he's posting useless misleading bull manure.


----------



## miklkit

Yes he does have some learning to do. From that other thread we learned that beating him about the head and shoulders severely didn't do any good. It just made him stubborn. What seemed to work was just leaning on him gently in the direction you wanted him to go. He got the reps he did when he took the heat sink off his GD80 so that those who knew what they were looking at could see that it does indeed have good quality components in it.

But it seems he has not learned anything about fluid dynamics or neatness since then.


----------



## mus1mus

I am not picking on him. No, I really am not.

But like I said, those things directly neglect the purpose of the club.

On the Props though, I am yet to reach 1.7 VCore.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

yeah, me neither... I've come pretty close... but even with my "extreme" cooling setup 1.7 is beyond its capability to cool under heavy load.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah, me neither... I've come pretty close... but even with my "extreme" cooling setup 1.7 is beyond its capability to cool under heavy load.


I have two 360's, one 120 and, one 140, and 1.64 volts is close.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah, me neither... I've come pretty close... but even with my "extreme" cooling setup 1.7 is beyond its capability to cool under heavy load.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two 360's, one 120 and, one 140, and 1.64 volts is close.
Click to expand...

the question is are you running 14c ambients or below LOL. ( intended target Iwamotto Tetsuz )

I have tortured my setup with freezing ambient temps and my insane liquid cooling capacity and was only barely able to pull 1.65v or so before I went over the safe thermal threshhold doing 5.3ghz x8 I believe on the socket or CPU can't remember even with all my mods so 1.7v or so would need LN2 or something insane I believe.

So I believe 1.7v will be freaking insane and like a 30sec run LOL before flames sparks and smoke appear if you get my point.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> wow... that deteriorated fast... yeah... I was trying to be nice to the kid... no way he was getting in this club with that... but you know.. .I've run into him before... he thinks (like most teens) that he has it all figured out and we are wrong... after seeing his pics... I have to admit I laughed... I've never in my life ever built such a mal-conceived rig and I've done some pretty bone headed things... even tried a few experiments I knew wouldn't work and watched smoke appear... but beating him down won't work... its been done before in another thread where he made outlandish claims that he couldn't back up... the thing that got me tickled in his pictures was the 120x240 rad with two fans on one end in push pull... instead of having one fan on each end in pull or push.... only using half the radiator lol... and that mess of hoses? wires everywhere? makes my rig look clean and I've always considered mine to be a bit of a mess because this case lacks good cable management and routing facilities....
> 
> Either way, lets try to be nice to him... no good picking on him, he'll either learn from us or not... picking on him will only create a bad environment for others trying to read and learn... yeah, I know he's posting useless misleading bull manure.


I want to just add this here Iwamotto Tetsuz is just a know it all kid that no matter how much we are nice and try to explain things he won't listen and only way to get him to come at things correctly is with a smack to the back of the head to give him a healthy dose of reality and that is exactly what we have been doing pointing out directly what the issues are and why theyre so severe.

So we have been easy on him a bit to easy if you ask me if he won't look at our info here to learn / understand it is already all in this thread and Iwamotto Tetsuz has already been thru this before in this thread and again didn't learn / listen and once again he comes at it in the most messed up way and won't even read the rules / requirements to gain entry little alone peoples advice.

He has already been in this thread before and apparently neglected to learn anything proof is here http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/90#post_23281423 check his next few post's on this exact thread after this post and you will see why I am not taking it so easy on Iwamotto Tetsuz he just contradicted everything he has said before and proved he don't know his butt from a hole in the ground.

HERE IS Iwamotto Tetsuz WORDS ::::::::::: You could be the one if you buy a tower cooler and a 9590 it only takes 1.44V for 5 ghz stress and if your getting the golden bin it will be 5+GHZ on 1.44V or 1.28V 5ghz ::::::::::::

I am sorry I have never heard of a single FX 8core getting 5ghz or 5ghz+ stress stable on 1.28v little alone any of the FX 4 or 6 cores so Iwamotto Tetsuz is full of it and has no clue the crap he is spewing.

here is a response I had with Iwamotto Tetsuz to try to nip the issue in the bud http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/90#post_23283311 keep in mind he is giving people advice on overclocking GPU's and CPU's in other threads that are 100% dangerous to the hardware in extremes just as bad as what he tried to gain entry into the club here and then some and claims it to be safe.

So it is a very serious issue we shouldn't be letting slide so being easy on the kid is not an option in my eyes when his advice can cost others theyre hardware and such.

here is a post of his to boggle your mind http://www.overclock.net/t/1522183/soundless-devil-240-3x11x-built-to-oc/200#post_23969127 here is his CPUz http://valid.x86.fr/jr0tau 1.68v for 4.8ghz x4 on his FX 4300 CPU are you kidding me and acts like it is all hunky dory when obviously it isn't.

here is another of his obscene posts http://www.overclock.net/t/1542168/is-this-fx-6300-overclock-ok/30#post_23590315 HIS WORDS ::::: 4.8idle 4.5-6 stress and 9590 gaurantees you have a golden bin 4.7ghz 1.44v most likely 5ghz on 1.44
On stress 5ghz from my experience most or all 8350 or older takes about 1.44for 4.3-4.4ghz on stress:::::

He thinks all FX 9590's are guaranteed to do 5ghz stress stable at 1.44v because every FX 9590 is a golden bin because of them being the top tier bin for the FX lineup. I have never seen a single FX 9590 do 5ghz stress stable at 1.44v unless on LN2 and even then often it isn't stable and well we all know his advice on the FX 8350 is hot air most 8350's can get 4.3-4.4 ghz on stock voltage and don't need anywhere near 1.44v.


----------



## mus1mus

It's not my thermals that bother me running 1.7 on the cores. I have already melted my EPS on the Kitty, and is now very cautious for that reason.

And I have some shutdowns at 1.7 inside the BIOS. On 3 different boards. Kitty, CHVFZ, UD3. So seeing 1.7+ on some boards, ie. GD-80, unless on sub-zero ambients, might not be too good after all. It's not safe IMO.

Do note too, if he had been using lower Voltages, his stability might have been guaranteed. You remember my 100 Runs on Very High? Temps there stayed within 55C. Had the temps been in the 65 region, I doubt it would finish 20 runs.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Rick you made me laugh out loud... I haven't heard "butt from a hole in the ground" in a while... I prefer the educated version better---- He could not consistently differentiate between his rectal orifice and an absence of material in the lithosphere.

I know that kid has been a pain.. making wild unsubstantiated claims... but then, this is the internet and anyone who believes that kind of drivel has long since been taken in before they get to overclocking so they are likely to ignore his male bovine fecal matter.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> l


I have not posted in this thread for a hot minute because I have moved to x99 which I am NOT running 5.0 (the z77 rig is still bumping along as an htpc at 50x ! ) But I just wanted to encourage the user with this rig to clean this thing up, because it has the makings of a decent rig, but it looks like a family of rats live in there. AAAAAAAAND putting two wires together with electrical tape where it gets hot is not the best idea, dont start a fire.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have not posted in this thread for a hot minute because I have moved to x99 which I am NOT running 5.0 (the z77 rig is still bumping along as an htpc at 50x ! ) But I just wanted to encourage the user with this rig to clean this thing up, because it has the makings of a decent rig, but it looks like a family of rats live in there. AAAAAAAAND putting two wires together with electrical tape where it gets hot is not the best idea, dont start a fire.


Where you at on the X99 atm¿ 5960X is it¿


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have not posted in this thread for a hot minute because I have moved to x99 which I am NOT running 5.0 (the z77 rig is still bumping along as an htpc at 50x ! ) But I just wanted to encourage the user with this rig to clean this thing up, because it has the makings of a decent rig, but it looks like a family of rats live in there. AAAAAAAAND putting two wires together with electrical tape where it gets hot is not the best idea, dont start a fire.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you at on the X99 atm¿ 5960X is it¿
Click to expand...

5820k...despite having massively overall better cooling, it is stable at 4.5, anything higher needs massive voltage. Not as lucky on x99 as I was with z77


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have not posted in this thread for a hot minute because I have moved to x99 which I am NOT running 5.0 (the z77 rig is still bumping along as an htpc at 50x ! ) But I just wanted to encourage the user with this rig to clean this thing up, because it has the makings of a decent rig, but it looks like a family of rats live in there. AAAAAAAAND putting two wires together with electrical tape where it gets hot is not the best idea, dont start a fire.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you at on the X99 atm¿ 5960X is it¿
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5820k...despite having massively overall better cooling, it is stable at 4.5, anything higher needs massive voltage. Not as lucky on x99 as I was with z77
Click to expand...

4.5 is already good.

Those chips are rather finicky wit voltages.
Some newer chips scale better nowadays tough.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

For you guys woundering about how the chill can give a 1.764V full load it is because the cpu and water block is lapped, and mounted the cooler with good bolt tension, I had a trial run in wihout bolts lose and it will reach 50C on 1.64V with perfect tensions it will go to 1.764V
Mainly all to do with lapping
amount of heat sink paste also has quite an effect


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> For you guys woundering about how the chill can give a 1.764V full load it is because the cpu and water block is lapped, and mounted the cooler with good bolt tension, I had a trial run in wihout bolts lose and it will reach 50C on 1.64V with perfect tensions it will go to 1.764V
> Mainly all to do with lapping
> amount of heat sink paste also has quite an effect


Sorry though. It doesn't make any usefulness. Nor sense. There's no practicality in what you have been posting.

Grab your self together and set up a practical computer. Grab an 8370E of batch 1429, 1433, 1432. Go easy on the Voltages, Spend a day or two to get a glimpse of what a chip can do at 1.4VCore. And enjoy your Daily OC.

Those batches are almost guaranteed 5GHz with very low VCore.

Just make up your mind. It's as easy as doing that.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry though. It doesn't make any usefulness. Nor sense. There's no practicality in what you have been posting.
> 
> Grab your self together and set up a practical computer. Grab an 8370E of batch 1429, 1433, 1432. Go easy on the Voltages, Spend a day or two to get a glimpse of what a chip can do at 1.4VCore. And enjoy your Daily OC.
> 
> Those batches are almost guaranteed 5GHz with very low VCore.
> 
> Just make up your mind. It's as easy as doing that.


CPU batches? never heard of it
how do you find out the batch


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> CPU batches? never heard of it
> how do you find out the batch


They are printed on the IHS of a chip. Good that you can actually check before purchase.

I'm on mobile so do your own research.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> For you guys woundering about how the chill can give a 1.764V full load it is because the cpu and water block is lapped, and mounted the cooler with good bolt tension, I had a trial run in wihout bolts lose and it will reach 50C on 1.64V with perfect tensions it will go to 1.764V
> Mainly all to do with lapping
> amount of heat sink paste also has quite an effect


I'm going to have to call shenanigans on this... because there are only hundreds of other overclockers here that will tell you lapping, tension and proper paste will only get you so far and the voltages stated here are way to far for that... not to mention that the temps you were showing in your pictures earlier were off the chart high for vishera.. seriously, with all due respect, do the research, learn what is and what isn't proper and relax a little.. you don't have to try to be "mister big shot" to get friends here...

about the batch numbers, this is another reason I have to call shenanigans on your claims of superior overclocking skills since anyone seriously into overclocking knows that batches in chips tend to have certain characteristics even across bins... in fact it would seem to be more important than the binning itself when it comes to results for overclocking.

your signature is off putting to people btw... you make claims that.... well... are just wrong here is my take on your signature... I don't mean to be rude, but seriously you need to be less arrogant:

No One Overclocks Like Iwamotto Tetsuzo thumb.gif *< not if they want to do it right*
I Started Overclocking When I was 13 Years Old thumb.gif *< and still haven't learned how to do it proper*
I knew how to build a computer when I was 11 Years Old thumb.gif *< not according to those pictures that show a poorly arranged rats nest that once was a decent pc your dad helped build*
Pushing Voltages Dosen't Make You Adventurous It Makes You An Overclock Champion thumb.gif *< no... just no... volts is only a small part of overclocking*
If you ain't know whats goin on, don't try and do this to any computer You can destroy your whole system, Get an idea of whats safe in OC and how to fix OC plorbems like re setting bios before you go and roLL thumb.gif *< you need to follow this advice yourself.*

edit: I know this sounds harsh Iwamotto Tetsuz, but think about it just for a moment... your results are waaay off from the normal... your claims in the past of hitting 5ghz with super low volts on an 8 core now paired up with your claims of super high volts on a quad core and can't even get 5ghz...

Speaking of that, what happened to that 8 core you had? I saw references to that in another thread called silent devil or something like that...

You are probably a good kid, even a smart kid, but try to stick to real facts and prove things out a bit before making claims... when I first came to this site I was shocked at how cynical everyone was, wanting proof of everything... now I see why. I proved myself here, Rick, Mus and many others have proved their self.... you'll have to do the same...


----------



## miklkit

While we are on the subject of crazy volts, the highest I ever got was stress testing my 8350 @ 1.64 vcore. That is what it was running at and it hard shut down there. Never did get stable either.









Did I get lucky in the silicon lottery? My 8370 is a 1420 PGS. It clocks higher with less voltage than the early 8350 (1244 PGT) but doesn't do ram very well.


----------



## mus1mus

How's the 8370 mil? Got lost of the clocks.









Sign of ageing?









I have been into 1.65 at the BIOS as my personal go big or go broke limit. That is 1.67ish on Windows under load due to LLC. Good enough to bench at 5.5









I know I can still push the 8370 to maybe 5.3 if it allows it. Or somewhere around that while keeping Voltage increment requirement to a minimum above my 5.2 Profile. But since I am on FSB OC, things are rather finicky with additional MHz.


----------



## miklkit

I still haven't gotten around to seeing if the Sabertooth can be repaired. If it can then I will be back to 5 ghz 24/7 as it was only the overheating VRMs holding it back, and I have some ideas on that.

The 8370 is puttering along at 4.92 24/7 on the GD80. The GD80, 8370, 16gb ram combo isn't working out so well and I suspect that if I pulled 2 sticks out to relieve the pressure on the IMC it would go to 5 ghz too. But it looks so neat with all slots populated so there it stays.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> While we are on the subject of crazy volts, the highest I ever got was stress testing my 8350 @ 1.64 vcore. That is what it was running at and it hard shut down there. Never did get stable either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I get lucky in the silicon lottery? My 8370 is a 1420 PGS. It clocks higher with less voltage than the early 8350 (1244 PGT) but doesn't do ram very well.


Well my 8370 is a 1439 batch. Arguably I am held back by my motherboard. It could do better. I do 4.95GHz @ 1.4625V and 5.0 with 1.475V. I am sure I could do better volts with a better motherboard. But I am happy where I am. That is with 2700NB and 2000MHZ ram @ 9-9-10-24 1T


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I still haven't gotten around to seeing if the Sabertooth can be repaired. If it can then I will be back to 5 ghz 24/7 as it was only the overheating VRMs holding it back, and I have some ideas on that.
> 
> The 8370 is puttering along at 4.92 24/7 on the GD80. The GD80, 8370, 16gb ram combo isn't working out so well and I suspect that if I pulled 2 sticks out to relieve the pressure on the IMC it would go to 5 ghz too. But it looks so neat with all slots populated so there it stays.


What is the voltage at 4.92 on the 8370? ( at load)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I still haven't gotten around to seeing if the Sabertooth can be repaired. If it can then I will be back to 5 ghz 24/7 as it was only the overheating VRMs holding it back, and I have some ideas on that.
> 
> The 8370 is puttering along at 4.92 24/7 on the GD80. The GD80, 8370, 16gb ram combo isn't working out so well and I suspect that if I pulled 2 sticks out to relieve the pressure on the IMC it would go to 5 ghz too. But it looks so neat with all slots populated so there it stays.


What happenend to that *****cat of yours?







opps!


----------



## miklkit

The vcore under full load is 1.52 v. That is a little less than it should be able to handle based on my experience with the 8350. If I give it any more anywhere it black screens. One or two more clicks on the vcore would have it running at 5 ghz.

The story on the Sabertooth is a long sordid one. The VRMs were overheating and I wanted to change CPU heat sinks to get more air flow to the VRMs. Now the Silver Arrow has a back plate with 4 Philips head bolts going through it that 4 large metal nuts screw onto from the other side. They serve as spacers and also are what the hold down screws go into.

Well one of said large nuts was machined a little tight so I had to use needle nose pliers to hold it back while I unscrewed the bolt from it with a screwdriver from the other side. This is with the motherboard still in the case so I'm looking at the top of the case then left and right. What I did not see was that the pliers had slid in so the tips were touching the board and as I was unscrewing it the slight left and right motion was enough to gouge it and cut two copper traces, or whatever they are called, in the printed circuit. That killed it.

I intend to take it to an electronics repair shop and see if they could solder those two wires together again.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> While we are on the subject of crazy volts, the highest I ever got was stress testing my 8350 @ 1.64 vcore. That is what it was running at and it hard shut down there. Never did get stable either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I get lucky in the silicon lottery? My 8370 is a 1420 PGS. It clocks higher with less voltage than the early 8350 (1244 PGT) but doesn't do ram very well.


So like batch 1420PGS
I so go for batches that are higher numbers? like 1500? more chance of getting a good bin?


Was the 4300 a good batch?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> So like batch 1420PGS
> I so go for batches that are higher numbers? like 1500? more chance of getting a good bin?
> 
> 
> Was the 4300 a good batch?


4300 is referring to the cpu type... your batch number is under that and is 1409pgs


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 4300 is referring to the cpu type... your batch number is under that and is 1409pgs


So higher numers are newer batches? Better chance of better bin?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 4300 is referring to the cpu type... your batch number is under that and is 1409pgs
> 
> 
> 
> So higher numers are newer batches? Better chance of better bin?
Click to expand...

technically yours should have been a low voltage high overclocking chip which makes things again a bit odd because you should not need the kind of voltage you are pumping into your chip to much voltage will cause stability issues and will degrade the CPU fast technically your CPU should do around 1.525v or so to get 5ghz stable not 1.6v+.

when I say techincally I meen yours is a later binned chip AKA usually better binned than the earlier batched ones.

The jist of what I am saying is if your chip is needing so much voltage it is likely due to your CPU has degraded due to the crazy voltage you have put into it that was unneeded in short you took a shot but instead of using the proper caliber of gun you used a elephant gun to take down a mouse essentially possibly permanently damaging your CPU hince degraded / degradation.

The AMD FX's have rapid degredation of the chips with high heat and especially with high voltage which you have done both far past the safe zone meening you literally took the thing and set it under some lava and essentially likely have ruined your chip.

I also noticed your pics don't show you have the CPU lapped yet you said you do again making things very confusing. http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/940#post_24158738

your words::::::: For you guys woundering about how the chill can give a 1.764V full load it is because the cpu and water block is lapped ::::

PLZ make up your mind is your CPU and waterblock lapped or not allowing you to pump 1.764v into your AMD FX 4300 CPU supposedly stable and according to you safe on voltage and temps.

I can say this maybe you should be competing with STILT http://valid.canardpc.com/vytt61 2v AMD FX 8370 running 8.723ghz on all 8cores you are getting very close to his voltage so essentially with your current 1.764v you should be running around 6.4ghz or more not 5.1ghz this is where major red flags go up along with personal experience.

PLZ keep in mind STILT is #2 in world for OCing currently http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php and me and him have been talking back and forth for a few years now quite often across several sites and forums and such.

I am stating all this to show you the amount of voltage you are dumping into your chip is not normal nor safe add your temps well things get even more dicey than before it is not intended to be me being mean but to help you understand what your doing wrong and correct your rational of thought.

here is good info about AMD FX's and temps / voltages and binning along with how temps affect voltage leakage characteristics and such that you should read that me and chris got directly from STILT

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701073
http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701117

PLZ I hope that does not go above your head keep in mind STILT is one of the best in the KNOW in entire world about AMD zambezi / vishera and yours and mine are vishera 2nd gen bulldozer often referred to as pyledriver.


----------



## mus1mus

AMD FX Batches went good since 1429 IIRC. Would be good to get infos on pre 1429 though.

Going back to tetsu,

Lapped or whatever, he's been doing things wrong.

That Block was attached using 2 bolts instead of a balanced 4 bolt mounting.


----------



## Alastair

So I managed this. I wanted to get into the club since I first got the 5GHz stable. But I took my Jetflo's out of my system for a while. And since one of the Jetflo's on my 360mm rad sit right above my VRM heatsink, I like to think it was aiding in VRM cooling. For whatever reason without the Jet's in I couldn't get a run in without throttling. Even though the socket temps were at the same 68C. But now the Jet's are back in. Here is my entry. Please excuse the failure at the end of the 20th run. I forgot to run the test in administrator mode.

That is 20x at very high.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

oh no... I hate and I do mean hate to be such a wet blanket.... but, your during the run screenshot shows a clock speed under 5ghz... the during screenshot is the most important for showing 5ghz or more.... yours shows 4999.64mhz... that would earn you the closest without making it entry I think... I know it was just a fluke... but if you could give me two screenshots as indicated in the op, one during the run showing 100% usage and 5ghz or more then I can add you... I know your temps are good from what I see already.... only need to run it on standard... oh... btw, very good results though!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> oh no... I hate and I do mean hate to be such a wet blanket.... but, your during the run screenshot shows a clock speed under 5ghz... the during screenshot is the most important for showing 5ghz or more.... yours shows 4999.64mhz... that would earn you the closest without making it entry I think... I know it was just a fluke... but if you could give me two screenshots as indicated in the op, one during the run showing 100% usage and 5ghz or more then I can add you... I know your temps are good from what I see already.... only need to run it on standard... oh... btw, very good results though!


What?

He took my spot for the Almost 5GHz OC submission? You Al!









Those are just variations on the FSB. Boards vary on that regards.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> technically yours should have been a low voltage high overclocking chip which makes things again a bit odd because you should not need the kind of voltage you are pumping into your chip to much voltage will cause stability issues and will degrade the CPU fast technically your CPU should do around 1.525v or so to get 5ghz stable not 1.6v+.
> 
> when I say techincally I meen yours is a later binned chip AKA usually better binned than the earlier batched ones.
> 
> The jist of what I am saying is if your chip is needing so much voltage it is likely due to your CPU has degraded due to the crazy voltage you have put into it that was unneeded in short you took a shot but instead of using the proper caliber of gun you used a elephant gun to take down a mouse essentially possibly permanently damaging your CPU hince degraded / degradation.
> 
> The AMD FX's have rapid degredation of the chips with high heat and especially with high voltage which you have done both far past the safe zone meening you literally took the thing and set it under some lava and essentially likely have ruined your chip.
> 
> I also noticed your pics don't show you have the CPU lapped yet you said you do again making things very confusing. http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/940#post_24158738
> 
> your words::::::: For you guys woundering about how the chill can give a 1.764V full load it is because the cpu and water block is lapped ::::
> 
> PLZ make up your mind is your CPU and waterblock lapped or not allowing you to pump 1.764v into your AMD FX 4300 CPU supposedly stable and according to you safe on voltage and temps.
> 
> I can say this maybe you should be competing with STILT http://valid.canardpc.com/vytt61 2v AMD FX 8370 running 8.723ghz on all 8cores you are getting very close to his voltage so essentially with your current 1.764v you should be running around 6.4ghz or more not 5.1ghz this is where major red flags go up along with personal experience.
> 
> PLZ keep in mind STILT is #2 in world for OCing currently http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php and me and him have been talking back and forth for a few years now quite often across several sites and forums and such.
> 
> I am stating all this to show you the amount of voltage you are dumping into your chip is not normal nor safe add your temps well things get even more dicey than before it is not intended to be me being mean but to help you understand what your doing wrong and correct your rational of thought.
> 
> here is good info about AMD FX's and temps / voltages and binning along with how temps affect voltage leakage characteristics and such that you should read that me and chris got directly from STILT
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701073
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701117
> 
> PLZ I hope that does not go above your head keep in mind STILT is one of the best in the KNOW in entire world about AMD zambezi / vishera and yours and mine are vishera 2nd gen bulldozer often referred to as pyledriver.


The first time I had put it on and operated the 4300 it never could have done 5GHZ at 1.5V or less In fact it took 1.632V for 5.1GHZ and today still maintained the same stabibility, which i thought it wouldn't do


----------



## mus1mus

How Stable though?







What's stable enough for you will not mean Stable enough for the experienced guys on this platform.

Just listen to the suggestions, We are here to help. Not bash you. You just need to consider that.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> oh no... I hate and I do mean hate to be such a wet blanket.... but, your during the run screenshot shows a clock speed under 5ghz... the during screenshot is the most important for showing 5ghz or more.... yours shows 4999.64mhz... that would earn you the closest without making it entry I think... I know it was just a fluke... but if you could give me two screenshots as indicated in the op, one during the run showing 100% usage and 5ghz or more then I can add you... I know your temps are good from what I see already.... only need to run it on standard... oh... btw, very good results though!


have a look at the HW Info "current tab" under CPU clocks. You shall see a nice 5000.00. It's just that fsb fluctuation going on.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

from the OP>B. In those screenshots you must also have in an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test. The cpu Z is what I go by for clocks... other software will often round off. sorry to be a stickler, but like many other x.xxx ghz clubs cpuz is the only acceptable validation software.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> from the OP>B. In those screenshots you must also have in an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test. The cpu Z is what I go by for clocks... other software will often round off. sorry to be a stickler, but like many other x.xxx ghz clubs cpuz is the only acceptable validation software.


So I have to go run IBT again? Aaai im not gonna do it. Waste of 30 mins to an hour.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> from the OP>B. In those screenshots you must also have in an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test. The cpu Z is what I go by for clocks... other software will often round off. sorry to be a stickler, but like many other x.xxx ghz clubs cpuz is the only acceptable validation software.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to go run IBT again? Aaai im not gonna do it. Waste of 30 mins to an hour.
Click to expand...

that is your mistake follow the rules to gain entry otherwise go on about your day.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I have to go run IBT again? Aaai im not gonna do it. Waste of 30 mins to an hour.


only have to do it 10 runs at standard... not very high... takes maybe 5 mins


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I have to go run IBT again? Aaai im not gonna do it. Waste of 30 mins to an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> only have to do it 10 runs at standard... not very high... takes maybe 5 mins
Click to expand...

I forgot about standard. I just automatically set very high cause 20x or more v high = stable to me. No less. Well since I have already proved I am stable I just need to prove the other 40KHz.

(IN JEST) Normally we bother people about prooving they are stable not about 40KHz.







(I joke I joke)


----------



## Alastair

Here here I found a couple of MHz lying around. I told them to get their shizz together and join the party.
UAC trolling me again.


----------



## Alastair

UAC keeps trolling me. Run the test 10x now with administrator privileges and still tells me to turn UAC on.


----------



## Chris635

Run in compatibility for windows 7.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> UAC keeps trolling me. Run the test 10x now with administrator privileges and still tells me to turn UAC on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Run in compatibility for windows 7.


I forgot what it was, but you need to install an update of sort to remedy that eveb if Admin rights and Win 7 compatibility modes are on.


----------



## Alastair

Got it.


----------



## miklkit

Aww man. I don't like that second shot. What would happen if you upped the multi and dropped the fsb a touch?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Aww man. I don't like that second shot. What would happen if you upped the multi and dropped the fsb a touch?


What you mean? You mean like 5.1GHz? I can't go much faster than this simply because my VRM's throttle.


----------



## Alastair

Wait. I just went through all that when the 20 X very High runs I did earlier showed 5GHz in CPU-Z.
This one. And this is the important one cause it shows the results at the end.

Did you really deny me because the start picture of the IBT test showed 4999.64?


----------



## miklkit

I don't like that 2nd shot because

1. HWINFO64 shows 4999 mhs

2. All cores are not at 100%

I know your VRMs are cooking. I could only get 13 runs in before they overheated and went unstable. I was wondering if you could go up on your multi and then drop a little FSB to get 5010 or 5020 mhz. Your ram wouldn't be quite as fast, but would you notice?

PS: This is not my call as it is not my thread. I am trying to ease stress levels by giving you a heads up and also not dumping it all on Minotaurtoo.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Got it.


well cpuz shows what I want to know...and in the ones uac was trolling you, it showed 100% so its a pass... on the ones uac was trolling you as I know it was a false fail. congrats you are added... but I don't know where to put you in the list... your speed is all over the place lol... I think I'll call it 5.003 since that was the low point I saw in cpuz... but, your in!


----------



## miklkit

Congratulations Alastair!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

oh cripes... I just noticed... we have 30 members now





















so when do we get to be called [Official] by the mods? lol.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> oh cripes... I just noticed... we have 30 members now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when do we get to be called [Official] by the mods? lol.


That is a good question if we were official would likely get more people attempting to enter the club and such along with alot more traffic.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't like that 2nd shot because
> 
> 1. HWINFO64 shows 4999 mhs
> 
> 2. All cores are not at 100%
> 
> I know your VRMs are cooking. I could only get 13 runs in before they overheated and went unstable. I was wondering if you could go up on your multi and then drop a little FSB to get 5010 or 5020 mhz. Your ram wouldn't be quite as fast, but would you notice?
> 
> PS: This is not my call as it is not my thread. I am trying to ease stress levels by giving you a heads up and also not dumping it all on Minotaurtoo.


well that one shot where the cores weren't at 100% was I took the screenshot as it throttled down between runs. The runs only last 8 seconds or so. It's not like very high were the tests are 75+ seconds long. When I say my VRM's are hot they aren't all that hot. Like they don't seem hot. I dunno when I increase clocks beyond 5 I don't know if I am throttling due to temps or due to maybe the BIOS having a power draw limit to the VRM.
I can simply show you hw info graphs of my 20x Very High run. It's pretty rock solid at 5GHz. My FSB is jumpy though. Biggest swings are between 301.5 - 305MHz. But most of the time it's pretty rock at 303. The averages of my 20x Very High shots that I posted a little bit earlier show an over 5000 mhz average. So it is only the unlucky of having taken the screen shot during an FSB swing. Most people know me from Vjshera's owners club anyways. Not like I'm one of those guys that runs around claiming insane impossible clocks or 5GHz on a 212. This 5GHz has been months in the making. I've had this 8370 at 4.95GHz since I got it. It's taken a lot of tuning and tweaking to get the extra 50MHz. Honestly I dunno why I just didn't try adding +3 to the FSB from my 4.95 setting earlier. Cause honestly that's all I did to get her stable. Bumped up FSB to 303 from 300 and added a touch on vcore. All my other attempts were at lower FSB higher multi combinations.

EDIT: I just had a look at the finoshed finished screenshot I posted from the 20x Very High post I showed earlier. average clock speed on all 8 cores was 5000.2MHz.


----------



## Alastair

There is no tension I might add. Just was a little put off when I got rejected on a screenshot of 4999.64 in CPU-Z after a half an hour IBT stress. And the competed pic arguably the most important one with all the final results showed 5020 mhz in the CPU-Z. Kinda felt like I was jumping through hoops to prove something I had proven. Thats all.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is no tension I might add. Just was a little put off when I got rejected on a screenshot of 4999.64 in CPU-Z after a half an hour IBT stress. And the competed pic arguably the most important one with all the final results showed 5020 mhz in the CPU-Z. Kinda felt like I was jumping through hoops to prove something I had proven. Thats all.


Still a huge congratulations Al.









Been there. I almost made it with an 8320E IIRC. But I didn't care a bit coz I know I can push it further. Til it died.









I still need to say that a better board can get you further eventhough, you are quite happy current board. That chip is golden by pre E-series standards.

And yeah, never did question your competency. You are a lot better than you know.







Congrats!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is no tension I might add. Just was a little put off when I got rejected on a screenshot of 4999.64 in CPU-Z after a half an hour IBT stress. And the competed pic arguably the most important one with all the final results showed 5020 mhz in the CPU-Z. Kinda felt like I was jumping through hoops to prove something I had proven. Thats all.


sorry about that... but I have to stick to the rules... it has to be 5ghz or above in the "during" screenshot on cpuz... the after I don't worry about so much... especially if people are using power saving features. AllanCsalt does the same in his 5ghz thread... I actually took that idea from him... he rejected someone for 4999.99 or something very similar once


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

OMG 4999MHZ is already 5GHZ go on and give Alstair the 5 GHZ - -


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> OMG 4999MHZ is already 5GHZ go on and give Alstair the 5 GHZ - -


he was within thermal limits and was actually showwing 5ghz in CPUz as is required via the club rules for entry it is nobodies fault but your own that you didn't follow the rules and blew thermal limits out the water.


----------



## Kalistoval

I get a lil carried away some times when I type, Is it possible to fix "plorbems" it's giving me dyslexia.







5Ghz is like the hardest gym battle, I need to focus and that means keeping my eyes from going all chameleon.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is no tension I might add. Just was a little put off when I got rejected on a screenshot of 4999.64 in CPU-Z after a half an hour IBT stress. And the competed pic arguably the most important one with all the final results showed 5020 mhz in the CPU-Z. Kinda felt like I was jumping through hoops to prove something I had proven. Thats all.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about that... but I have to stick to the rules... it has to be 5ghz or above in the "during" screenshot on cpuz... the after I don't worry about so much... especially if people are using power saving features. AllanCsalt does the same in his 5ghz thread... I actually took that idea from him... he rejected someone for 4999.99 or something very similar once
Click to expand...

that explains it. Cause I went through the OP originally and missed the part that it had to be the during shot that had to show 5GHz on the during screenshot. I thought the end one was the one that needed to at least have the 5GHz in CPU-Z. A well. I got it. And she stable as a rock too. I haven't had any stability issues thus far.

I also got denied entry into 5GHz club there as well. Cause of 4999.64. So I just went balls to the wall and got me a 5.4GHz validation from my chip at 1.6V. That's with my 8350. I haven't actually gone for a max validation yet on my 8370.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> that explains it. Cause I went through the OP originally and missed the part that it had to be the during shot that had to show 5GHz on the during screenshot. I thought the end one was the one that needed to at least have the 5GHz in CPU-Z. A well. I got it. And she stable as a rock too. I haven't had any stability issues thus far.
> 
> I also got denied entry into 5GHz club there as well. Cause of 4999.64. So I just went balls to the wall and got me a 5.4GHz validation from my chip at 1.6V. That's with my 8350. I haven't actually gone for a max validation yet on my 8370.


5.4xx is all I've managed out of my chip and that was an instant freeze after validation lol... You may be the one I was remembering then that got turned down for being just under Alan said something like "4999.64 is not 5000.0"


----------



## mus1mus

Wow. You guys rockin' the validations.









Not a fan but I might pull one out in the next few days.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> OMG 4999MHZ is already 5GHZ go on and give Alstair the 5 GHZ - -


guess you missed it... he made it proplerly... and I'm sorry but rules are rules... I didn't create the 4.99964 ghz 24/7 club... 5ghz is the minimum... any application for this club is put to the same standard...


----------



## DirektEffekt

I plan on joining this club later today when I get home!









For now, though, I was wondering how long some of the Haswell guys have been running their chips on 1.4v+, just as some peace of mind!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Here we go! 5.0GHz!









i7 4790K: 5GHz @ 1.408v~1.424v



EDIT: Excuse the massive screenshot, but it seems that you need the whole desktop for verification!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Here we go! 5.0GHz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 4790K: 5GHz @ 1.408v~1.424v
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Excuse the massive screenshot, but it seems that you need the whole desktop for verification!


wow that chip must be really fast at 5GHz. But how does it handle the heat? Doesn't Haswell have the TIM issue that plagued ivy and newer?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> wow that chip must be really fast at 5GHz. But how does it handle the heat? Doesn't Haswell have the TIM issue that plagued ivy and newer?


It is both delidded and running Coolaboratory Liquid Pro under the IHS. Also, Haswell runs WAY hotter when using AVX instructions. Folding or using x264 or anything like that it barely breaks 60c.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> wow that chip must be really fast at 5GHz. But how does it handle the heat? Doesn't Haswell have the TIM issue that plagued ivy and newer?
> 
> 
> 
> It is both delidded and running Coolaboratory Liquid Pro under the IHS. Also, Haswell runs WAY hotter when using AVX instructions. Folding or using x264 or anything like that it barely breaks 60c.
Click to expand...

dang that thing must be a rocket.


----------



## mus1mus

How long have you been running it at 1.4+V?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> dang that thing must be a rocket.


It's fast, but I had it at 4.8 before, so I haven't really noticed the difference. Although it does seem like sli has been scaling slightly better, but that could be in my head.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How long have you been running it at 1.4+V?


Not long. Only a week or so, but I only have a 1.9v input voltage, so I don't expect to have any problems.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Not long. Only a week or so, but I only have a 1.9v input voltage, so I don't expect to have any problems.


Hmmm. Nice chip.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Here we go! 5.0GHz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 4790K: 5GHz @ 1.408v~1.424v
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Excuse the massive screenshot, but it seems that you need the whole desktop for verification!


congrats! you're in. nice chip you have there...


----------



## inedenimadam

An update:

Messed around and got a much lower VCore by messing around with LLC and PLL overvoltage.




Debating on if I should go up in VCore and increase to 5.1, maybe 5.2, or just stick with 5.0 at 1.384...This is prime stable as well. Turns out this 3570k is better than I originally thought, I just needed to learn a bit more about how to get the most out of it. Pretty nice to drop from 1.432 to 1.384.

Edit: yep, 51x for the exact same VCore (less according to CPU-Z in the SS) that I was running 50x at before, don't know if this is Prime stable, but it is standard IBT stable


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> An update:
> 
> Messed around and got a much lower VCore by messing around with LLC and PLL overvoltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating on if I should go up in VCore and increase to 5.1, maybe 5.2, or just stick with 5.0 at 1.384...This is prime stable as well. Turns out this 3570k is better than I originally thought, I just needed to learn a bit more about how to get the most out of it. Pretty nice to drop from 1.432 to 1.384.
> 
> Edit: yep, 51x for the exact same VCore (less according to CPU-Z in the SS) that I was running 50x at before, don't know if this is Prime stable, but it is standard IBT stable


good job!... I'll update soon


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm. Nice chip.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> congrats! you're in. nice chip you have there...


Yeah, I'm pretty happy with it. Might be able to reduce the voltage a bit with some tweaking, but I haven't got around to trying anything yet. I've been wondering if a 125MHz bclk strap might give me better voltage.

Edit: that 3570k above me is very impressive. My old 3770k needed 1.45v to get near 5GHz and it wasn't even stable then.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Edit: that 3570k above me is very impressive. My old 3770k needed 1.45v to get near 5GHz and it wasn't even stable then.


Thanks! It has been good to me. Considering my piss poor luck with x99, I have Contemplated selling all but the 980s and shoving them in the Ivy rig. Most games still have one main thread that benefits most from one strong core. Almost felt like a side grade for gaming.

That DC is nothing to scoff at either, 50x on anything intel is impressive. I mean DANG! look at those gflops


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks! It has been good to me. Considering my piss poor luck with x99, I have Contemplated selling all but the 980s and shoving them in the Ivy rig. Most games still have one main thread that benefits most from one strong core. Almost felt like a side grade for gaming.
> 
> That DC is nothing to scoff at either, 50x on anything intel is impressive. I mean DANG! look at those gflops


Those extra GFLOPS come at a cost, though, whenever you run AVX, which is where Haswell is really leaps and bounds ahead, temperatures go up by like 20c and power consumption by an extra 100w over a non-AVX 100% load!


----------



## agung79

my CFV-z dying... first pcie1 become only 8x... and yesterday .... may ddr slot 4 die... and right now only 8 gb singel chanel from 16 gb 4x4 double Chanel
maybe cousing by this ...




playing 1.6vcore vore 5.2ghz... but cable to hot ... bad cable... bad luck....

now... i have to live with 5ghz ... 8gb single Chanel ...and cf 8x 16x .....









any news that amd will make newest fx processor for am3+... if like that i want to buy another CFV-z


----------



## tbone8ty

I have some questions regarding voltage settings for a fx-8370 on a crosshair v formula (non z) mobo.

What should these voltages be set at?

Cpu/nb?
Cpu vdda?
HT link
ram (Gskill Trident X)
cpu llc? What percentage?
Cpu/nb llc? What percentage?
Voltage switching frequency 300-500?

Should I focus more on just plan cpu volts?

Is there a newer bios version than 1703 for asus crosshair v formula? B I s date says 2012.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> I have some questions regarding voltage settings for a fx-8370 on a crosshair v formula (non z) mobo.
> 
> What should these voltages be set at?
> 
> Cpu/nb?
> Cpu vdda?
> HT link
> ram (Gskill Trident X)
> cpu llc? What percentage?
> Cpu/nb llc? What percentage?
> Voltage switching frequency 300-500?
> 
> Should I focus more on just plan cpu volts?
> 
> Is there a newer bios version than 1703 for asus crosshair v formula? B I s date says 2012.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


If the levels are the same as the Z,
Cpu/nb 1.25 to start and check if you can clock 2600

Cpu vdda - 2.6

HT link - 1.25 is all you need. No gains here.

ram (Gskill Trident X) - 1.685 to 1.7 till you can clock your heart out on the RAM

cpu llc - best to experiment yourself
What percentage - same as above.
Cpu/nb llc? What percentage?
Voltage switching frequency 300-500?

There's no Max Voltages, only max temps. That will be your limitation.

But safe Voltages, anything under 1.6 on the core, no matter if it's still too cool, should be healthy. Or, you will see the pics above your post happen to you.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> I have some questions regarding voltage settings for a fx-8370 on a crosshair v formula (non z) mobo.
> 
> What should these voltages be set at?
> 
> Cpu/nb?
> Cpu vdda?
> HT link
> ram (Gskill Trident X)
> cpu llc? What percentage?
> Cpu/nb llc? What percentage?
> Voltage switching frequency 300-500?
> 
> Should I focus more on just plan cpu volts?
> 
> Is there a newer bios version than 1703 for asus crosshair v formula? B I s date says 2012.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Depends on how chip behaves honestly. You need to find those things out for yourself as it's chip specific.

CPU-NB depends on how hard you are clocking your CPU-NB. But generally you will want higher volts if you are running anything faster than 1866 ram and anything above 2600MHz on the CPU-NB

CPU-VDDA doesn't appear to help much on Asus boards except for extreme overclocks. I've tested from 2.5 to 2.7. Makes no difference except makes more heat for your VRMs. I leave mine at around 2.55-2.56.

HT link keep at 2400Mhz stock speed. You only need HTT clocks if you are running a tri or quad SLI or Crossfire set up

RAM leave stock unless you are overclocking them. If you are you need to figure out yourself what your particular kit likes.

Cpu LLC I normally leave at ultra high or 75%. That normally keeps my voltage what I set it to in the BIOS even when under load.

CPU-NB llc I leave on high. Since there is no ultra and extreme causes v boosting. So high seems like the next best bet.

Voltage switching frequency leave on auto. My own testing has proved that it doesn't help all that much. It helps provide cleaner power to the CPU. Problem is higher settings cause your VRMs to get hotter. I set it to 400. The most my board can do. And my VRMs would throttle at 4.9GHZ with a socket temp of 68C. I then set it to auto. And I am now 5GHz stable no throttling. And I don't throttle at 68C socket any more. So for 5Ghz I think leaving it at auto is sufficient.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> I have some questions regarding voltage settings for a fx-8370 on a crosshair v formula (non z) mobo.
> 
> What should these voltages be set at?
> 
> Cpu/nb?
> Cpu vdda?
> HT link
> ram (Gskill Trident X)
> cpu llc? What percentage?
> Cpu/nb llc? What percentage?
> Voltage switching frequency 300-500?
> 
> Should I focus more on just plan cpu volts?
> 
> Is there a newer bios version than 1703 for asus crosshair v formula? B I s date says 2012.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I won't bother to re-write what has already been replied... but I will say that they are right in its very chip specific... I see no gains in speed on my chip past 1.55v on the core... nor do I see any serious gains on cpu/nb past 1.25..... even memory speeds achievable have a lot to do with each specific chip and the memory involved... mine hit 2400 mem easy... not a squeak more though.... some chips have a "mushy" ceiling that can be tuned and fudged to get a couple 100 more mhz out... mine seems to have a concrete ceiling that it just will not play nice past it... its around 5.2ghz so I don't complain lol... but I've seen better chips pass through here.

You just have to experiment..... conservatively at first till you learn your temp limits and what does what... one thing at a time... start with cpu speed... test.. if pass up speed more... test... if fail up volts slightly... test... etc... till you get what you want or reach a max possible.. (I'd back off a bit from max for safety)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> I have some questions regarding voltage settings for a fx-8370 on a crosshair v formula (non z) mobo.
> 
> What should these voltages be set at?
> 
> Cpu/nb?
> Cpu vdda?
> HT link
> ram (Gskill Trident X)
> cpu llc? What percentage?
> Cpu/nb llc? What percentage?
> Voltage switching frequency 300-500?
> 
> Should I focus more on just plan cpu volts?
> 
> Is there a newer bios version than 1703 for asus crosshair v formula? B I s date says 2012.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> I won't bother to re-write what has already been replied... but I will say that they are right in its very chip specific... I see no gains in speed on my chip past 1.55v on the core... nor do I see any serious gains on cpu/nb past 1.25..... even memory speeds achievable have a lot to do with each specific chip and the memory involved... mine hit 2400 mem easy... not a squeak more though.... some chips have a "mushy" ceiling that can be tuned and fudged to get a couple 100 more mhz out... mine seems to have a concrete ceiling that it just will not play nice past it... its around 5.2ghz so I don't complain lol... but I've seen better chips pass through here.
> 
> You just have to experiment..... conservatively at first till you learn your temp limits and what does what... one thing at a time... start with cpu speed... test.. if pass up speed more... test... if fail up volts slightly... test... etc... till you get what you want or reach a max possible.. (I'd back off a bit from max for safety)
Click to expand...

Awwww you're no fun. Who wants safety. Who wants to back off from max? No not me. I am running my board way in the red line! I like to live dangerously. You should too!


----------



## mus1mus

Til it melts on you, you'd feel the need to slow down a bit.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Til it melts on you, you'd feel the need to slow down a bit.


Nope. Nothing is melting. If things were at risk of melting I think I would be throttling.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Nope. Nothing is melting. If things were at risk of melting I think I would be throttling.


You are quite lucky the board is doing it for ya.









I'd still think you're better off getting a stronger board.









It would be great if that board melts on ya on that regard.









What are you planning on the mother's rig now? Why not pick a kitty and the 6300? Nice plan eh?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Nope. Nothing is melting. If things were at risk of melting I think I would be throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite lucky the board is doing it for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still think you're better off getting a stronger board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great if that board melts on ya on that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you planning on the mother's rig now? Why not pick a kitty and the 6300? Nice plan eh?
Click to expand...

cause a kitty would add an extra 1000 bucks on the price of the machine for me. I know this CPU is capable of more. But I am happy where I am. If the board dies. I hope it doesn't take the CPU with. However if it were to die. Insurance would be getting a ring from me.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> my CFV-z dying... first pcie1 become only 8x... and yesterday .... may ddr slot 4 die... and right now only 8 gb singel chanel from 16 gb 4x4 double Chanel
> maybe cousing by this ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing 1.6vcore vore 5.2ghz... but cable to hot ... bad cable... bad luck....
> 
> now... i have to live with 5ghz ... 8gb single Chanel ...and cf 8x 16x .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any news that amd will make newest fx processor for am3+... if like that i want to buy another CFV-z


Not sure about the new CPU, but it looks like you had a faulty connection on the PSU there. You may be able to get that replaced under the PSU warranty, depending on how good their CS is. It looks like the CPU connector had some loose connections, which would cause it to generate hotspots and cause that melting. No way that should have happened if everything was working as it should be.


----------



## tbone8ty

Thanks guys really appreciate the help!

FYI new hwmonitor has individual core load percentages now.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> Thanks guys really appreciate the help!
> 
> FYI new hwmonitor has individual core load percentages now.


Its had that for a while now.


----------



## tbone8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Its had that for a while now.


The new one just added it in the notes


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> The new one just added it in the notes


It's definitely been there for a long time. At least on Intel, it's been there since I started using it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Awwww you're no fun. Who wants safety. Who wants to back off from max? No not me. I am running my board way in the red line! I like to live dangerously. You should too!


I don't want to melt my eps... or more so I don't want to encourage others to melt theirs lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Til it melts on you, you'd feel the need to slow down a bit.


and we've seen this here too....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Nope. Nothing is melting. If things were at risk of melting I think I would be throttling.


EPS melting won't trigger throttling... well till its too late lol...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> The new one just added it in the notes


I could have sworn its had it for AMD for a while now.... but then... I don't usually use it... I use a "lighter" monitoring software.


----------



## tbone8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I don't want to melt my eps... or more so I don't want to encourage others to melt theirs lol
> and we've seen this here too....
> EPS melting won't trigger throttling... well till its too late lol...
> I could have sworn its had it for AMD for a while now.... but then... I don't usually use it... I use a "lighter" monitoring software.


Yeah I've been using the open monitor beta one that's good as well.


----------



## mus1mus

HWInfo FTW.

I'm back on the kitty now. While waiting for the DDR4s I sent for warranty.

Might shoot higher clocks today on W10 and see how she can push the 290.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> HWInfo FTW.
> 
> I'm back on the kitty now. While waiting for the DDR4s I sent for warranty.
> 
> Might shoot higher clocks today on W10 and see how she can push the 290.


win 10 is a monster and is a ton better at resource management not to mention gives alot more perofrmance for nearly everything for AMD FX processors. I got pretty substantial gains on arma 2 / 3 and on many other games that were dogs on AMD FX before keep in mind both were fresh installs I tested win 7 /8/8.1 vs win 10 and well win 10 eats all of them alive in most situations. So it had nothing to do with age of the installs and I have win 10 insider preview ISO for fresh installs just do the updates then install the AMD win 10 drivers. So again fresh installs with all updates and the win 10 drivers for AMD graphics cards are also out which make huge strides on win 10 over other windows OS versions.

I myself am hugely impressed with win 10 so far and trust me I hated win 8 . 8.1 and avoided them like the plague but win 10 is a whole nother story win 10 is nearly flawless and remedies nearly all the issues I had with win 8/8.1.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> win 10 is a monster and is a ton better at resource management not to mention gives alot more perofrmance for nearly everything for AMD FX processors. I got pretty substantial gains on arma 2 / 3 and on many other games that were dogs on AMD FX before keep in mind both were fresh installs I tested win 7 /8/8.1 vs win 10 and well win 10 eats all of them alive in most situations. So it had nothing to do with age of the installs and I have win 10 insider preview ISO for fresh installs just do the updates then install the AMD win 10 drivers. So again fresh installs with all updates and the win 10 drivers for AMD graphics cards are also out which make huge strides on win 10 over other windows OS versions.
> 
> I myself am hugely impressed with win 10 so far and trust me I hated win 8 . 8.1 and avoided them like the plague but win 10 is a whole nother story win 10 is nearly flawless and remedies nearly all the issues I had with win 8/8.1.


Windows 10 is easier to stabilize at higher clocks?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> win 10 is a monster and is a ton better at resource management not to mention gives alot more perofrmance for nearly everything for AMD FX processors. I got pretty substantial gains on arma 2 / 3 and on many other games that were dogs on AMD FX before keep in mind both were fresh installs I tested win 7 /8/8.1 vs win 10 and well win 10 eats all of them alive in most situations. So it had nothing to do with age of the installs and I have win 10 insider preview ISO for fresh installs just do the updates then install the AMD win 10 drivers. So again fresh installs with all updates and the win 10 drivers for AMD graphics cards are also out which make huge strides on win 10 over other windows OS versions.
> 
> I myself am hugely impressed with win 10 so far and trust me I hated win 8 . 8.1 and avoided them like the plague but win 10 is a whole nother story win 10 is nearly flawless and remedies nearly all the issues I had with win 8/8.1.


The interfaces and the clarity is superb for my liking. Can't wait for the final build!

1st try 3Dmark11. Physics is a bit meh or is it just me?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10087655


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> win 10 is a monster and is a ton better at resource management not to mention gives alot more perofrmance for nearly everything for AMD FX processors. I got pretty substantial gains on arma 2 / 3 and on many other games that were dogs on AMD FX before keep in mind both were fresh installs I tested win 7 /8/8.1 vs win 10 and well win 10 eats all of them alive in most situations. So it had nothing to do with age of the installs and I have win 10 insider preview ISO for fresh installs just do the updates then install the AMD win 10 drivers. So again fresh installs with all updates and the win 10 drivers for AMD graphics cards are also out which make huge strides on win 10 over other windows OS versions.
> 
> I myself am hugely impressed with win 10 so far and trust me I hated win 8 . 8.1 and avoided them like the plague but win 10 is a whole nother story win 10 is nearly flawless and remedies nearly all the issues I had with win 8/8.1.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 is easier to stabilize at higher clocks?
Click to expand...

yes it is win 10 is mush less resource heavy and actually uses the AMD FX architecture much better in general so there is less hickups / performance drops in general it is just way more efficient on our processors than any OS before outside of linux.

I want to say linux is a raw powerhouse on our AMD FX 8 cores amazingly so do some research linux with our 8core AMD's are a monster and win 10 brings our performance close to it due to Microsoft are finally optimizing for our module architecture because that is whats in Xbox ONE which is also getting win 10 and DX12 Microsoft had before been heavily optimizing for Intel and leaving AMD on the back burner.


----------



## DirektEffekt

it's great that AMD will finally see the performance they should, although I'm not so sure the lack of performance was about optimising for Intel as much as it was about the fact that Intel CPUs were maintaining the status quo in terms of how things are done on CPUs so less additional optimisation was required for them to be fully utilised.


----------



## mus1mus

Can you guys share your benches scores on your 24/7 clocks?

3DMark 11


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Awwww you're no fun. Who wants safety. Who wants to back off from max? No not me. I am running my board way in the red line! I like to live dangerously. You should too!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to melt my eps... or more so I don't want to encourage others to melt theirs lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Til it melts on you, you'd feel the need to slow down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and we've seen this here too....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Nope. Nothing is melting. If things were at risk of melting I think I would be throttling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EPS melting won't trigger throttling... well till its too late lol...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> The new one just added it in the notes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could have sworn its had it for AMD for a while now.... but then... I don't usually use it... I use a "lighter" monitoring software.
Click to expand...

I only melted EPS once. And even then it wasn't my motherboard. I melted the EPS extension. I dunno how people manage to melt EPS. I really don't.


----------



## mus1mus

Same theory as melting an extension. Loose connections heat up with high current flow.

Extensions are just pure BS. If you care about making it look good, you should just sleeve your own cable. Cheaper, and patterned to your needs.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I only melted EPS once. And even then it wasn't my motherboard. I melted the EPS extension. I dunno how people manage to melt EPS. I really don't.


It's not hard if you have a bad pin on the EPS connector. It only takes one, pulls a bit of current through it and heats up, the heat gets to the adjacent pins, causing their connection to be less secure thus heating more pins, not to mention the more that fail the more current goes through the remaining pins.

Weak pins are actually fairly common on the ATX connector and if you read PSU reviews you'll see them comment on wiggling ATX connectors improving voltage regulation. It's not a big issue on the ATX connector, but when it's the EPS connector and you're pulling a good 30A over connectors causing a drop in voltage of 0.1v, you're talking 3W of power, which while not much in terms of CPU usage, it is huge when it's a small piece of metal not designed to dissipate any heat at all.

EDIT: And the risk goes up with extensions where you are multiplying the possible points of failure.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you guys share your benches scores on your 24/7 clocks?
> 
> 3DMark 11


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9588167 here is the best I've gotten... but its an old one... have done a lot of tuning since then so it might be better.... I know my firestrike improved with the tuning... but anyways... got to go replace a sewer pipe... mines that old orangeburg crap pipe... and its collapsed.... "crappy" situation.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9588167 here is the best I've gotten... but its an old one... have done a lot of tuning since then so it might be better.... I know my firestrike improved with the tuning... but anyways... got to go replace a sewer pipe... mines that old orangeburg crap pipe... and its collapsed.... "crappy" situation.


I mine http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9293412


----------



## mus1mus

Hey Mirza, I'm looking at your score on the Top 30 thread. And I am soo impressed by that. I'm gunning for it ya know.









Went back to W8.1 as W10 produces very low Physics. Even CB suffers. Some Drivers might be needed for the 990FX.

Will also try a 390 BIOS from Power Color. I got it booted to the BIOS and installing Windows now.

Here's where I stopped on W10

3DM11
3DFS


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey Mirza, I'm looking at your score on the Top 30 thread. And I am soo impressed by that. I'm gunning for it ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to W8.1 as W10 produces very low Physics. Even CB suffers. Some Drivers might be needed for the 990FX.
> 
> Will also try a 390 BIOS from Power Color. I got it booted to the BIOS and installing Windows now.
> 
> Here's where I stopped on W10
> 
> 3DM11
> 3DFS


O
You have overall score physics and combined better but in graphics i'm still better. Im done with benching , i have sold my FX8320 and bought FX8320E and its bad chip. Batch 1520 vid 1.1875V for 4.7ghz needs 1.536V. Cant manage to run 2x8gb at 2400mhz ram is K. beast 2133mhz cl11-12-11


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah, that card is special. But it can also be app revision or OS.

8.1 produced slightly better results btw.


----------



## mus1mus

Ice Breaker..












Going on full throttle to stabilize this. Need a new RAM. This Ballistix is showing signs of weakness.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ice Breaker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going on full throttle to stabilize this. Need a new RAM. This Ballistix is showing signs of weakness.


Very very nice all looks in order to my eyes but I may have missed something man I am impressed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ice Breaker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going on full throttle to stabilize this. Need a new RAM. This Ballistix is showing signs of weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> Very very nice all looks in order to my eyes but I may have missed something man I am impressed.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Still working inside a 17C room for this.









Full on Stability requires a bit more tweaking. RAM so far is holding it back. 2400 Kit anyone?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ice Breaker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going on full throttle to stabilize this. Need a new RAM. This Ballistix is showing signs of weakness.


good job... I'm jelly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ice Breaker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going on full throttle to stabilize this. Need a new RAM. This Ballistix is showing signs of weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> good job... I'm jelly.
Click to expand...

Ohh, you shouldn't. What you have is way above amazing!

Thanks for the update btw.










Spoiler: I think these should :D



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5525475
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10103402


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ice Breaker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going on full throttle to stabilize this. Need a new RAM. This Ballistix is showing signs of weakness.


Can you get more than just 10 runs of standard? Like very high or something like this.


----------



## mus1mus

That's what I am up to.

But I have gotten a new kit of RAMs. 2400 Tridents. So, I will mess with it first confirming stability on Memtest and go for the Kill.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh, you shouldn't. What you have is way above amazing!
> 
> Thanks for the update btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I think these should :D
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5525475
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10103402


not bad at all... I am back down to one 7950 atm... got tired of x-fire issues (actually... felt bad for my son on his 6670 so he has my other card)... got it clocked to 1225 core @ 1.25v.... stays within reason on temps (max I've seen is 68)... but anyway, I won't be able to join in on any big willy swinging graphics contests for a while lol...


----------



## DirektEffekt

It's not at 5GHz, since I am trying to fine tune my OC for some better speed at lower clocks. I've been tweaking RAM and cache and it's beating my 5GHz clock at 4.9GHz. Once I have this sorted I'll try and do the same at 5. But here are my 3Dm11 and Firestrike scores at my currently 24/7 clocks.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7926890?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10104401


----------



## inedenimadam

Running 5.1 for a little while now, thermals are acceptable...debating taking it up another notch, there is only one other intel processor ahead of me


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Running 5.1 for a little while now, thermals are acceptable...debating taking it up another notch, there is only one other intel processor ahead of me


apparently even with a few generations of revisions since vishera intel is still having trouble with the 5ghz mark... of coarse, with their superior IPC and other improvements over amd... well 5ghz just isn't needed to beat an amd cpu in benches...


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> apparently even with a few generations of revisions since vishera intel is still having trouble with the 5ghz mark... of coarse, with their superior IPC and other improvements over amd... well 5ghz just isn't needed to beat an amd cpu in benches...


I don't think they are having trouble with it. That implies they are trying. Intel cares more about getting better performance with less clocks. If anything, given the focus on high efficiency computing it is amazing that the CPUs are actually as fast (clock speed wise) as they are.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> apparently even with a few generations of revisions since vishera intel is still having trouble with the 5ghz mark... of coarse, with their superior IPC and other improvements over amd... well 5ghz just isn't needed to beat an amd cpu in benches...


Ohhh, a lot of them actually exist. A lot of golden devils canyon chips are capable of 5.0 GHz. Just not actually used to do IBT AVX at these clocks due to fear of degrading the chips.

On that note, their stressing software might shock you







when used on a Vishera. I already did some tests on those on my chip and well, I might just post my results or create a thread about it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm not downing intel by any means... they are indisputably the best cpu for the power consumer in the world... but I'm still surprised they they haven't tackled the clock speeds as well as IPC to deal out a much better chip than they have... not that its needed... and btw for those who are scared to use ibt for fear of degrading it... that's kinda the point of this club... getting there without the fear... so you can keep it there... I hit 5ghz on bulldozer on air with a zallman cooler!... but I didn't keep it there... could use it lightly... but not much before it got really hot... now I can run 5ghz at full blast for as long as I want... and still not keep up with a stock intel 4770 rofl...


----------



## mus1mus

Dude, you are on a Kitty right?
check this out:

Set Current Balance to Temp Balance on the LLC Menu. And try what you can get off the 5.3 Profile.


----------



## DirektEffekt

The reason Intel hasn't chased clicks is because clocks use power, whereas IPC saves power, and Intel's markets in both server and mobile valuehigh speed with low power draw. If anything the desktop market is probably a convinient place to offload chips that use more power than others before they refine their manufacturing process. If would explain why earlier DC chips clocked badly compared to the later ones.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> The reason Intel hasn't chased clicks is because clocks use power, whereas IPC saves power, and Intel's markets in both server and mobile valuehigh speed with low power draw. If anything the desktop market is probably a convinient place to offload chips that use more power than others before they refine their manufacturing process. If would explain why earlier DC chips clocked badly compared to the later ones.


I don't know if i buy that one... maybe... but that wouldn't explain the new octo core power hungry beasts they have... or the old 140 watt hexacore beasts they had... the obviously chase clock speed and core count some... they came in shortly behind amd at the 4ghz race too btw, but they were not very far behind in putting up the first 4ghz chips of theirs... but its like they just said " you know what, we quit... amd you can have the 5ghz stock boost speed title, we'll just keep making faster chips at slower clocks and save some trouble." I'm not one of those people that chases only clock speeds down, but it is a big interest to me... mainly because IPC can only go so far before you run out of room to improve... clock speeds, well... except possibly a "laws of physics" ceiling, the sky is the limit... so while amd dropped the ball big time on IPC, I think they did have a good point in keeping trying for higher clocks... eventually intel's IPC improvement road will run out and it will either be a core number race or a clock speed race then... either way on those amd was first to reach a new high... just hope it wasn't all in vain.

@ mus... details man... details... tell me what happened.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I don't know if i buy that one... maybe... but that wouldn't explain the new octo core power hungry beasts they have... or the old 140 watt hexacore beasts they had... the obviously chase clock speed and core count some... they came in shortly behind amd at the 4ghz race too btw, but they were not very far behind in putting up the first 4ghz chips of theirs... but its like they just said " you know what, we quit... amd you can have the 5ghz stock boost speed title, we'll just keep making faster chips at slower clocks and save some trouble." I'm not one of those people that chases only clock speeds down, but it is a big interest to me... mainly because IPC can only go so far before you run out of room to improve... clock speeds, well... except possibly a "laws of physics" ceiling, the sky is the limit... so while amd dropped the ball big time on IPC, I think they did have a good point in keeping trying for higher clocks... eventually intel's IPC improvement road will run out and it will either be a core number race or a clock speed race then... either way on those amd was first to reach a new high... just hope it wasn't all in vain.
> 
> @ mus... details man... details... tell me what happened.


I am by no means implying that they won't stack extra cores on. The extra cores are also an extremely energy efficient way of adding performance. Sure, it is rated at 140W, but that is less energy for the eprformance than other Intel erformances. The core speed race died in Intel with the P4. And they have hardly fallen to the wayside in terms of IPC. Yes, it has fallen at traditional loads, but when using AVX2 the IPC has absolutely gone through the roof with recent CPUs, it's just that software doesn't use those yet.

Between even Sandy Bridge and Haswell, when comparing the performance under AVX workloads, the IPC of Haswell has climbed dramatically, but no one talks about it since, for now, it is not mainstream.

But Intel will never chase clock speed again, it is extremely inefficient and wastefull as opposed to chasing IPC and higher core counts. If anything, as multithreading becomes better we will see lower core speeds and more cores. You talk about things like the "4GHz race" but I really doubt Intel cared that AMD had 4GHz chips. I think it was more likely that they noticed that the majority of their chips were capable of running at those speeds so they went "to hell with it" and put some out at that speed.

For a glimpse into the future, look at GPUs, low clock speeds with massive parrallel computation ability, pulling in Teraflops instead of the gigaflops of today's CPUs. More and more will be moved to GPU-style chips. There will probably, at least for the foreseeable future, be some kind of CPU-type chip, but it's importance will rapidly decrease. Just as an interesting fact, I am quite certain that these chips are the highest clocked Intel chips since the P4 days.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I am by no means implying that they won't stack extra cores on. The extra cores are also an extremely energy efficient way of adding performance. Sure, it is rated at 140W, but that is less energy for the eprformance than other Intel erformances. The core speed race died in Intel with the P4. And they have hardly fallen to the wayside in terms of IPC. Yes, it has fallen at traditional loads, but when using AVX2 the IPC has absolutely gone through the roof with recent CPUs, it's just that software doesn't use those yet.
> 
> Between even Sandy Bridge and Haswell, when comparing the performance under AVX workloads, the IPC of Haswell has climbed dramatically, but no one talks about it since, for now, it is not mainstream.
> 
> But Intel will never chase clock speed again, it is extremely inefficient and wastefull as opposed to chasing IPC and higher core counts. If anything, as multithreading becomes better we will see lower core speeds and more cores. You talk about things like the "4GHz race" but I really doubt Intel cared that AMD had 4GHz chips. I think it was more likely that they noticed that the majority of their chips were capable of running at those speeds so they went "to hell with it" and put some out at that speed.
> 
> For a glimpse into the future, look at GPUs, low clock speeds with massive parrallel computation ability, pulling in Teraflops instead of the gigaflops of today's CPUs. More and more will be moved to GPU-style chips. There will probably, at least for the foreseeable future, be some kind of CPU-type chip, but it's importance will rapidly decrease. Just as an interesting fact, I am quite certain that these chips are the highest clocked Intel chips since the P4 days.


yeah, people laughed at amd whey they said upon the advent of bulldozer that parallelism was the way of the future,... but it is pretty much written in stone now.... most people are unaware of this but, there is research now going on into chips that could possibly hit the 500ghz range... graphene I believe its called... anyway I saw a tech report on it not to long ago... I do believe that IBM and AMD both actively pursue clock speeds, but for now the tech isn't so forgiving so parallel cores is a way around it... as was the case with gpu's... more cores in parallel to get the job done

oh look... I found an article: http://wccftech.com/graphene-transistors-427-ghz/ not sure how credible that is, but the one I read about was from IBM and theirs stated something about 500ghz clock speeds being achievable.

edit... the above article doesn't seem very credible really... but I can't find the IBM piece I saw... it was to used in radios and not computers atm, but they mentioned research about how to apply it to cpu's


----------



## DirektEffekt

My statement was more geared towards today's technology. If there was a new technology that meant you could run higher clocks without sacrificing huge amounts of energy I am sure Intel would be all over it, but with current silicon technology it is just not feasible.

As for AMD chasing clocks, IPC is extremely difficult to improve and AMD is short on money and manpower, so they have had to use clock speed to make up for what are, when compared to Intel, fairly poor CPU architectures. Bulldozer was revolutionary, but very poorly executed and I doubt that it will catch on for now, since it sacrificed floating point for integer performance, which is not useful until GPU computing grows more.

EDIT: Dont get m wrong, I like AMD, but their CPU side has been near fatally mismanaged and I hope that they can catch up with Intel, but at this stage I honestly don't see it, especially when, if their next chip is as good as they claim, all Intel needs to do is release mainstream 6-cores and they're still going to be well on top.


----------



## inedenimadam

^IPC gains come from either die shrinks or architecture changes. Shrinking is becoming prohibitively expensive, and architecture technology is already highly efficient. We are not at the brick wall yet, but it certainly is on the horizon. Graphene is exciting and all, but there are still some mighty large technical hurdles to jump before we can expect to be able to own the technology in our homes.

I wouldn't mind being a fly on the wall watching the research at IBM...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I am by no means implying that they won't stack extra cores on. The extra cores are also an extremely energy efficient way of adding performance. Sure, it is rated at 140W, but that is less energy for the eprformance than other Intel erformances. The core speed race died in Intel with the P4. And they have hardly fallen to the wayside in terms of IPC. Yes, it has fallen at traditional loads, but when using AVX2 the IPC has absolutely gone through the roof with recent CPUs, it's just that software doesn't use those yet.
> 
> Between even Sandy Bridge and Haswell, when comparing the performance under AVX workloads, the IPC of Haswell has climbed dramatically, but no one talks about it since, for now, it is not mainstream.
> 
> But Intel will never chase clock speed again, it is extremely inefficient and wastefull as opposed to chasing IPC and higher core counts. If anything, as multithreading becomes better we will see lower core speeds and more cores. You talk about things like the "4GHz race" but I really doubt Intel cared that AMD had 4GHz chips. I think it was more likely that they noticed that the majority of their chips were capable of running at those speeds so they went "to hell with it" and put some out at that speed.
> 
> For a glimpse into the future, look at GPUs, low clock speeds with massive parrallel computation ability, pulling in Teraflops instead of the gigaflops of today's CPUs. More and more will be moved to GPU-style chips. There will probably, at least for the foreseeable future, be some kind of CPU-type chip, but it's importance will rapidly decrease. Just as an interesting fact, I am quite certain that these chips are the highest clocked Intel chips since the P4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, people laughed at amd whey they said upon the advent of bulldozer that parallelism was the way of the future,... but it is pretty much written in stone now.... most people are unaware of this but, there is research now going on into chips that could possibly hit the 500ghz range... graphene I believe its called... anyway I saw a tech report on it not to long ago... I do believe that IBM and AMD both actively pursue clock speeds, but for now the tech isn't so forgiving so parallel cores is a way around it... as was the case with gpu's... more cores in parallel to get the job done
> 
> oh look... I found an article: http://wccftech.com/graphene-transistors-427-ghz/ not sure how credible that is, but the one I read about was from IBM and theirs stated something about 500ghz clock speeds being achievable.
> 
> edit... the above article doesn't seem very credible really... but I can't find the IBM piece I saw... it was to used in radios and not computers atm, but they mentioned research about how to apply it to cpu's
Click to expand...

I believe this is the one you are talking about http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/175727-ibm-builds-graphene-chip-thats-10000-times-faster-using-standard-cmos-processes I also want to point out AMD and IBM are partnered in patents and such involving graphene and graphene processor design.

Here is some very ear perking info that involves AMD and graphene http://www.graphenetracker.com/ibm-applies-to-patent-3d-graphene-electronics/

According to what I found a few months back IBM and AMD agreed to work together to step back into the server / processor market in a big way and cut Intel at the knees in a major way in the datacenter area of things and with this partnership comes benefits for both I can't seem to find that info currently but if I do I will post it.

IBM stepped away from the server market alot and in general in the processor market also and they needed another partner to work with and who else is there but AMD and we all know IBM / AMD both have a axe to grind with Intel / Nvidia.


----------



## mus1mus

My Pursuit for 5.3

It's a little harder to get full-on stability at 5.3. But I think I may crack it. But first, I added a 2400 RAM kit to the mix. And it's picky prick when it comes to RAM Multipliers.
Won't clock to 2400 at Multis under 10.66X. So I am stuck at a low FSB which I don't like and gonna be limited to 2T if I touch the FSB one step.

So I backed down my Multi to 9.33 and clock it just below 2400. CPU is also clocked lower than 5300.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My Pursuit for 5.3
> 
> It's a little harder to get full-on stability at 5.3. But I think I may crack it. But first, I added a 2400 RAM kit to the mix. And it's picky prick when it comes to RAM Multipliers.
> Won't clock to 2400 at Multis under 10.66X. So I am stuck at a low FSB which I don't like and gonna be limited to 2T if I touch the FSB one step.
> 
> So I backed down my Multi to 9.33 and clock it just below 2400. CPU is also clocked lower than 5300.


dat ass GFLOPS though!


----------



## M11C

Hi.

http://valid.canardpc.com/idb1pz


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/idb1pz


A CPUz validation wont get you in this club you need to follow the requirements to gain entry to this club CPUz validations meen squat because just because you can post your OS and run CPUz meens nothing this is a 24/7 5ghz club and stability is key and to prove such usable stability is the requirements to gain entry follow the rules / reg's and you will be fine anything outside of those you will never gain entry plain and simple.

I am for one gettting tired of people being lazy and not reading requirements to gain entry and taking it as a basic entry with CPUz is plenty just like any other club around the world in real life not digital you are required to have the required stuff to gain entry like **** hunting clubs a gun / dog are required a ferrari car club a ferrari is required a mustang car club a mustang car is required do you not see the direction I am going here.

I will put it simply any other club in the world there are requirements and a 24/7 5GHZ OC club pretty much entails this in its title simply it requires 24/7 stability at 5ghz and to show proof of this a small requirement is made to prove such hince the IBT AVX and temp monitoring along with a CPUz all in screenshot during and after the run.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/idb1pz
> 
> 
> 
> A CPUz validation wont get you in this club you need to follow the requirements to gain entry to this club CPUz validations meen squat because just because you can post your OS and run CPUz meens nothing this is a 24/7 5ghz club and stability is key and to prove such usable stability is the requirements to gain entry follow the rules / reg's and you will be fine anything outside of those you will never gain entry plain and simple.
> 
> I am for one gettting tired of people being lazy and not reading requirements to gain entry and taking it as a basic entry with CPUz is plenty just like any other club around the world in real life not digital you are required to have the required stuff to gain entry like **** hunting clubs a gun / dog are required a ferrari car club a ferrari is required a mustang car club a mustang car is required do you not see the direction I am going here.
> 
> I will put it simply any other club in the world there are requirements and a 24/7 5GHZ OC club pretty much entails this in its title simply it requires 24/7 stability at 5ghz and to show proof of this a small requirement is made to prove such hince the IBT AVX and temp monitoring along with a CPUz all in screenshot during and after the run.
Click to expand...

But that will get him in to the 5GHz Club...

http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club/0_20

and he can post his best CPUz score here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1204006/post-your-best-cpu-z-overclock-here/0_20


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/idb1pz
> 
> 
> 
> A CPUz validation wont get you in this club you need to follow the requirements to gain entry to this club CPUz validations meen squat because just because you can post your OS and run CPUz meens nothing this is a 24/7 5ghz club and stability is key and to prove such usable stability is the requirements to gain entry follow the rules / reg's and you will be fine anything outside of those you will never gain entry plain and simple.
> 
> I am for one gettting tired of people being lazy and not reading requirements to gain entry and taking it as a basic entry with CPUz is plenty just like any other club around the world in real life not digital you are required to have the required stuff to gain entry like **** hunting clubs a gun / dog are required a ferrari car club a ferrari is required a mustang car club a mustang car is required do you not see the direction I am going here.
> 
> I will put it simply any other club in the world there are requirements and a 24/7 5GHZ OC club pretty much entails this in its title simply it requires 24/7 stability at 5ghz and to show proof of this a small requirement is made to prove such hince the IBT AVX and temp monitoring along with a CPUz all in screenshot during and after the run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that will get him in to the 5GHz Club...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club/0_20
> 
> and he can post his best CPUz score here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1204006/post-your-best-cpu-z-overclock-here/0_20
Click to expand...

yeah it will get him in those but trying to get into a 24/7 5GHZ OC club with a CPUz validation is stupidity and instead he should have read the rules and such in the first post.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/idb1pz
> 
> 
> 
> A CPUz validation wont get you in this club you need to follow the requirements to gain entry to this club CPUz validations meen squat because just because you can post your OS and run CPUz meens nothing this is a 24/7 5ghz club and stability is key and to prove such usable stability is the requirements to gain entry follow the rules / reg's and you will be fine anything outside of those you will never gain entry plain and simple.
> 
> I am for one gettting tired of people being lazy and not reading requirements to gain entry and taking it as a basic entry with CPUz is plenty just like any other club around the world in real life not digital you are required to have the required stuff to gain entry like **** hunting clubs a gun / dog are required a ferrari car club a ferrari is required a mustang car club a mustang car is required do you not see the direction I am going here.
> 
> I will put it simply any other club in the world there are requirements and a 24/7 5GHZ OC club pretty much entails this in its title simply it requires 24/7 stability at 5ghz and to show proof of this a small requirement is made to prove such hince the IBT AVX and temp monitoring along with a CPUz all in screenshot during and after the run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that will get him in to the 5GHz Club...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club/0_20
> 
> and he can post his best CPUz score here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1204006/post-your-best-cpu-z-overclock-here/0_20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it will get him in those but trying to get into a 24/7 5GHZ OC club with a CPUz validation is stupidity and instead he should have read the rules and such in the first post.
Click to expand...

Yes, I know the rules, I'm in the 24/7 Club. I did it right the first time! In fact I was there when the club started trying to get in...









Just trying to give him other options where he can post his score...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

The 5ghz 24/7 club is a hard one to get in isn't it lol... it takes knowledge, luck and a bit of effort to do it..


----------



## agung79

my cinebench record... from 4.4ghz to 5.22ghz.... but just for cinebench












old screen capture...

how about the people on the list should updated their proof... to stay on the list... ???


----------



## mus1mus

Nice score. I'll try to drop some benches of my daily clock tomorrow.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> my cinebench record... from 4.4ghz to 5.22ghz.... but just for cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old screen capture...
> 
> how about the people on the list should updated their proof... to stay on the list... ???


many do updates... some don't... its not required... but I have considered it once or twice... but honestly I don't have that kind of time to keep records of who needs to update and who don't.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> many do updates... some don't... its not required... but I have considered it once or twice... but honestly I don't have that kind of time to keep records of who needs to update and who don't.


okay....


----------



## miklkit

How often would you want updates? Once a month? Quarterly? I feel kinda guilty since the motherboard I got my 5ghz on is broken and I'm only doing 4.9 until it gets repaired/replaced. You can drop me if you want.


----------



## mus1mus

hmmm. I don't think it should be a requisite. We do push things often. And are always, if not regularly, goes into some issues with our OC. Major or not, it happens and will always happen even to your 24/4 clock.


----------



## Kalistoval

So what did you find Mus between Current Balance to Temp Balance ?.


----------



## mus1mus

Short runs actually.

Current Balance - produces less heat when pushing the board very hard. ~ 1.7Vcore.
Temp Balance - can give you better stability for above scenario as long as the VRMs are cool enough (maybe in the 40s MAX) but Core temps will spike from time to time.

Not really that scientific. Just my observation. (I can run longer IBT at about 1.675 Vcore on Temp Balanced but my temps spikes from time to time.)
Cleaner temps for Current Balanced.


----------



## Alex132

Just saw this thread now, been running my 2500k at 5Ghz since I got it









Surprised there are so few users in the OP - I suppose this thread started awhile after SB.


----------



## mus1mus

maybe because of the required proof.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> How often would you want updates? Once a month? Quarterly? I feel kinda quilty since the motherboard I got my 5ghz on is broken and I'm only doing 4.9 until it gets repaired/replaced. You can drop me if you want.


nah... it is more of a proof you can than a proof you do thread.... I mean, I do and many on the list do... but I know for a fact that some back down regularly... but honestly I only back down when testing the stability of something else or for benching one particular component to test settings and such.... that and sometimes for power savings when I'm going to leave it on for hours doing something when I'm not around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Just saw this thread now, been running my 2500k at 5Ghz since I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised there are so few users in the OP - I suppose this thread started awhile after SB.


That little IBT AVX test really puts the hurt on people applying lol.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> nah... it is more of a proof you can than a proof you do thread.... I mean, I do and many on the list do... but I know for a fact that some back down regularly... but honestly I only back down when testing the stability of something else or for benching one particular component to test settings and such.... that and sometimes for power savings when I'm going to leave it on for hours doing something when I'm not around.
> That little IBT AVX test really puts the hurt on people applying lol.


I had to back down because my chip needs too much voltage with only 1x 240mm rad cooling the CPU, VRM and NB, I'm at 4.9ghz atm and it gets pretty warm in my room, I have a nice slim 360 rad to go into my rig but I need to mod the roof and the front of the case.


----------



## inedenimadam

Just packed up the 24/7 5.0 rig. Moving into a new house in a few days. I think it is going to end up shoved into BMO for the kids, it mostly just sat idle, and needs a new home.


----------



## rickcooperjr

I recently bumped my OC down to 4.7ghz stock it is summer and hot as can be and well the heat is getting hard to manage at times especially in full on summer in the day at night it isn't much of an issue but daytime is freaking hot at sec and add around 70%+ humidity and 100F+ temps you do the math it equals some high ambients to deal with and i found little advantage of 5ghz for gaming 4.7ghz seems to do just a hair less but is still alot cooler and for the lack of performance i found it better to drop the OC for now in winter i will crank it back up help warm the house a bit LOL.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> nah... it is more of a proof you can than a proof you do thread.... I mean, I do and many on the list do... but I know for a fact that some back down regularly... but honestly I only back down when testing the stability of something else or for benching one particular component to test settings and such.... that and sometimes for power savings when I'm going to leave it on for hours doing something when I'm not around.
> That little IBT AVX test really puts the hurt on people applying lol.


Thanks. I will be getting back to 5 ghz 24/7/365 but am just not sure when. That Sabertooth was my daily driver till I broke it. Maybe a CHVZ would be a better choice.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

guess I'm one of the few still bumping 5ghz lol.. I did back down for a bit over the past couple days as I was having a bit of a tiff with a new (used) video card... hecky durn itall it seems was damaged in shipping ... box was bent up and at first the card worked... then slow death.. with black screens and pretty vertical lines appearing more and more frequent... now I'm back to my little ole single 7950...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> guess I'm one of the few still bumping 5ghz lol.. I did back down for a bit over the past couple days as I was having a bit of a tiff with a new (used) video card... hecky durn itall it seems was damaged in shipping ... box was bent up and at first the card worked... then slow death.. with black screens and pretty vertical lines appearing more and more frequent... now I'm back to my little ole single 7950...


Back down







What?
One of the few... wait a minute.
Does this make me the last one to be running a 5117MHz 24/7 with no issues?









Here's one of later IBT runs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll be doing some mid summer runs here shortly to see how it holds up but so far not one hiccup. Highest I've seen cores is 65c after an hour and a half at 100% load while encoding video with ambient room temp of 29c. Needless to say those next runs will be done with the AC on holding temps closer to 22 to 24c








28 to 29c was plain crazy!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> guess I'm one of the few still bumping 5ghz lol.. I did back down for a bit over the past couple days as I was having a bit of a tiff with a new (used) video card... hecky durn itall it seems was damaged in shipping ... box was bent up and at first the card worked... then slow death.. with black screens and pretty vertical lines appearing more and more frequent... now I'm back to my little ole single 7950...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> One of the few... wait a minute.
> Does this make me the last one to be running a 5117MHz 24/7 with no issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of later IBT runs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be doing some mid summer runs here shortly to see how it holds up but so far not one hiccup. Highest I've seen cores is 65c after an hour and a half at 100% load while encoding video with ambient room temp of 29c. Needless to say those next runs will be done with the AC on holding temps closer to 22 to 24c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 to 29c was plain crazy!
Click to expand...

No you are not alone, I am at 5GHz.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Does this make me the last one to be running a 5117MHz 24/7 with no issues?


Still representing the blue side with a 5100 on my 3570k, just not getting turned on everyday. I just moved and its going to get attached to an old 65" plasma for some couch gaming.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Back down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> One of the few... wait a minute.
> Does this make me the last one to be running a 5117MHz 24/7 with no issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of later IBT runs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be doing some mid summer runs here shortly to see how it holds up but so far not one hiccup. Highest I've seen cores is 65c after an hour and a half at 100% load while encoding video with ambient room temp of 29c. Needless to say those next runs will be done with the AC on holding temps closer to 22 to 24c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 to 29c was plain crazy!


I think you misread or I mistyped I only backed down for a bit while trying to get that card to work out it's problems... .. I still run my 5ghz + profiles lol... once I isolated the problem to that video card I clocked right back up... but I always set things at stock when tracing issues down... I find it helpful in identifying problems.... now maybe you took my comment about being back down to one card to be my clock still being down... but yeah until I get another card in I'm down to only one lol.. but cpu still chugging along between 5 and 5.1ghz with no issues from that.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I think you misread or I mistyped I only backed down for a bit while trying to get that card to work out it's problems... .. I still run my 5ghz + profiles lol... once I isolated the problem to that video card I clocked right back up... but I always set things at stock when tracing issues down... I find it helpful in identifying problems.... now maybe you took my comment about being back down to one card to be my clock still being down... but yeah until I get another card in I'm down to only one lol.. but cpu still chugging along between 5 and 5.1ghz with no issues from that.


Guys this was only my attempt at making a little fun after the recent few posts by some of the prominent members having to down clock a bit temporarily.
I'm quite aware I'm NOT the last one at 5.0 lol. (Man, tough crowd)

Minotauroo I'm very sorry if my post made you think otherwise or if it came across to anyone in any other way than what was intended. It was only sarcasm, apologies!
I was hoping you all would know me better than that by now and simply get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I think you misread or I mistyped I only backed down for a bit while trying to get that card to work out it's problems... .. I still run my 5ghz + profiles lol... once I isolated the problem to that video card I clocked right back up... but I always set things at stock when tracing issues down... I find it helpful in identifying problems.... now maybe you took my comment about being back down to one card to be my clock still being down... but yeah until I get another card in I'm down to only one lol.. but cpu still chugging along between 5 and 5.1ghz with no issues from that.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys this was only my attempt at making a little fun after the recent few posts by some of the prominent members having to down clock a bit temporarily.
> I'm quite aware I'm NOT the last one at 5.0 lol. (Man, tough crowd)
> 
> Minotauroo I'm very sorry if my post made you think otherwise or if it came across to anyone in any other way than what was intended. It was only sarcasm, apologies!
> I was hoping you all would know me better than that by now and simply get a chuckle out of it.
Click to expand...

I think you both are just having some sarcasm over each other.









My FX is still running at 5.2 (semi-stable 5.3 IBT AVX at Standard) But I am at the moment solving an issue with my X99. So it's waiting for some fun moments.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

sarcasm is sooo hard to read in text lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> sarcasm is sooo hard to read in text lol


----------



## wsfrazier

I just found this thread, and had a question. Just picked up a 3770k and decided to de-lid and use with a H110i GTX. I have been running at 5GHz for about a week now with 0 issues, and temps around ~46, cold ambient.

I have it at 1.344 core volt to keep it stable, is that too high for 24/7/daily use?


----------



## Alastair

I'm back down to 4.95GHz. Temps are getting warm here again in South Africa.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> I just found this thread, and had a question. Just picked up a 3770k and decided to de-lid and use with a H110i GTX. I have been running at 5GHz for about a week now with 0 issues, and temps around ~46, cold ambient.
> 
> I have it at 1.344 core volt to keep it stable, is that too high for 24/7/daily use?


have you ran IBT AVX and such to be sure it is stable not just basic web browsing and basic gaming stable you want to always make sure such a high OC is as stable as possible otherwise you will get corruption of your data and essentially fry your OS / games due to corrupted files and such.

A unstable overclock will cause the CPU to process data and output corrupted bits which eventually add up to major issues with OS / games and such which will cause crashes / BSOD's and usually lock ups and eventually a machine that will fail to post on boot up and only fix is to redo OS and again during the OS install and such if the CPU OC is unstable it will do same thing but much more rapidly due to original OS and such will be corrupted bit by bit on install and will get even worse as time goes on.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> I just found this thread, and had a question. Just picked up a 3770k and decided to de-lid and use with a H110i GTX. I have been running at 5GHz for about a week now with 0 issues, and temps around ~46, cold ambient.
> 
> I have it at 1.344 core volt to keep it stable, *is that too high for 24/7/daily use?*


Nope.

But like @rickcooperjr said, this thread can be a little harsh for the Intel guys. IBT will really push your chip. But 1.4 is still a lot of clicks away from your current setting.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> I just found this thread, and had a question. Just picked up a 3770k and decided to de-lid and use with a H110i GTX. I have been running at 5GHz for about a week now with 0 issues, and temps around ~46, cold ambient.
> 
> I have it at 1.344 core volt to keep it stable, is that too high for 24/7/daily use?


That is a pretty good chip you got there. If you are still on the Pro3 in your sig rig, you need to watch out. ASRock has a very bad bug on the z77 platform that makes software read VCore considerably lower than actual. Here is an amazing review of a couple ASRock boards from the z77 platform. While the Pro3 is not included in the review, it is a know offender too. Watch the video http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review

Also, that board is 4+1 power phases, and you will likely explode in flames when running IBT, so watch yourself. Overclocking z77 should really be done with 8 phases dedicated to the CPU to avoid VRM overheating and subsequent throttling.

Really you should just trash that board and get one of the 8 phase boards from ASUS or Giga.

Edit, I have run anywhere upto and including 1.5 for extended periods of time, and my chip is still alive and kicking. 1.35 is fine for 24/7


----------



## wsfrazier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a pretty good chip you got there. If you are still on the Pro3 in your sig rig, you need to watch out. ASRock has a very bad bug on the z77 platform that makes software read VCore considerably lower than actual. Here is an amazing review of a couple ASRock boards from the z77 platform. While the Pro3 is not included in the review, it is a know offender too. Watch the video http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review
> 
> Also, that board is 4+1 power phases, and you will likely explode in flames when running IBT, so watch yourself. Overclocking z77 should really be done with 8 phases dedicated to the CPU to avoid VRM overheating and subsequent throttling.
> 
> Really you should just trash that board and get one of the 8 phase boards from ASUS or Giga.
> 
> Edit, I have run anywhere upto and including 1.5 for extended periods of time, and my chip is still alive and kicking. 1.35 is fine for 24/7


Thanks for the info, and yeah I am still rocking the Z75 Pro3. I will keep an eye out for a better board on the used market, and maybe lower the OC then. If I am going to buy a brand new board, I might as well got skylake or x99.


----------



## miklkit

I found an electrical repair shop where the guy thinks he can repair mt Sabertooth. He said it would take an hour, but that was three days ago.

So if he is successful I will be back to 5 ghz.........and overheating VRMs.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I found an electrical repair shop where the guy thinks he can repair mt Sabertooth. He said it would take an hour, but that was three days ago.
> 
> So if he is successful I will be back to 5 ghz.........and overheating VRMs.


Why not waterblock your VRMS?


----------



## miklkit

Water will never ever see the inside of that case.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Water will never ever see the inside of that case.


Hydrophobe! lol


----------



## miklkit

Airhead!









It doesn't need water cooling for the CPU so I want to air cool everything. It was at the point where it was stable at 5 ghz but the VRMs overheated on long runs when I messed up the board. I have some ideas on how to get better air flow to the VRMs now and am anxious to try them out.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Airhead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't need water cooling for the CPU so I want to air cool everything. It was at the point where it was stable at 5 ghz but the VRMs overheated on long runs when I messed up the board. I have some ideas on how to get better air flow to the VRMs now and am anxious to try them out.


lol , good luck


----------



## Minotaurtoo

all I'm going to say, is I was afraid of water for a long time... but now that I've took the "dive" I won't go back to air... of coarse... I've never had a flood yet either... so yeah.. if I have a flood issue then I might change my mind...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Airhead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't need water cooling for the CPU so I want to air cool everything. It was at the point where it was stable at 5 ghz but the VRMs overheated on long runs when I messed up the board. I have some ideas on how to get better air flow to the VRMs now and am anxious to try them out.


Well when it pops again and possibly takes out your CPU like what happened to me maybe you'll reconsider...
I'm never going back to air again, I have zero need to do so and my PC makes less noise at full tilt too.


----------



## miklkit

You misunderstand. I wrecked the board while wrenching on it and it is nearly repaired now. He is testing the circuits to make sure they are good. Only charges $40 too.

ASUS quality control is poor though as the board was warped out of the box, which methinks is a probable reason for the high VRM temps.

As to noise, tests show that at the same decibel levels top air cools better than AIO. Custom loops are another matter although they are very expensive. When all my fans are at 100% it is noisier than I like, but in normal gaming use the loudest thing is the GPU fans.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You misunderstand. I wrecked the board while wrenching on it and it is nearly repaired now. He is testing the circuits to make sure they are good. Only charges $40 too.
> 
> ASUS quality control is poor though as the board was warped out of the box, which methinks is a probable reason for the high VRM temps.
> 
> As to noise, tests show that at the same decibel levels top air cools better than AIO. Custom loops are another matter although they are very expensive. When all my fans are at 100% it is noisier than I like, but in normal gaming use the loudest thing is the GPU fans.


It's up to you at the end of the day but you're risking it for no reason when you could watercool the cpu and the board with relative ease meaning more headroom and safer temps.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Airhead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't need water cooling for the CPU so I want to air cool everything. It was at the point where it was stable at 5 ghz but the VRMs overheated on long runs when I messed up the board. I have some ideas on how to get better air flow to the VRMs now and am anxious to try them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Well when it pops again and possibly takes out your CPU like what happened to me maybe you'll reconsider...
> I'm never going back to air again, I have zero need to do so and my PC makes less noise at full tilt too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You misunderstand. I wrecked the board while wrenching on it and it is nearly repaired now. He is testing the circuits to make sure they are good. Only charges $40 too.
> 
> ASUS quality control is poor though as the board was warped out of the box, which methinks is a probable reason for the high VRM temps.
> 
> As to noise, tests show that at the same decibel levels top air cools better than AIO. Custom loops are another matter although they are very expensive. When all my fans are at 100% it is noisier than I like, but in normal gaming use the loudest thing is the GPU fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's up to you at the end of the day but you're risking it for no reason when you could watercool the cpu and the board with relative ease meaning more headroom and safer temps.
Click to expand...

To each, his own.
But IMO, if you can get away with a high overclock on air, good for you. It has been widely accepted that you either need a very good chip to guarantee a 5GHz and over OC or a good cooler to tame an FX at those overclocks.

No need to be offensive or fault things or someone else's comment. It all boils down to one simple thing anyway. These chips are power hungry. If you push them, you will fry mediocre boards.

The VRMs heat up a lot. The copper traces too, and the socket with the amount of current that they need to deliver.

I am maintaining a VRM temp of 50C and under just to keep them efficient when pushing for a benching clock of 5.5. Will I ever finish a CB run at that clock with 75C+ on the VRM at close to 1.7 Vcore? I doubt.


----------



## Benjiw

My VRM are under water so I don't need to worry about it. Each to their own though...


----------



## miklkit

Ayup! I am just following where the hardware wants to go. It looks like if I can get some cool air on those VRMs then it will be good to go. Please note that there have been no fans on them at all before and they were idling with no load on them at 46C.

Frankly I'm feeling a little weird hanging out at these clocks by meself and don't understand why others have not done it too. I am no expert by a long shot and have heard reports of others running in the 5.1-5.2 range on air. It would be nice to see them verified.


----------



## mus1mus

I really believe my current chip can run on air even on house ambients of 30C. Less than 1.5 for the 5-Owww and a cool running chip is all I need.







And I have both.







lucky mus!

But yeah, maybe when I get tired of doing a watercooled rig or have enough money to grab some cooler (literally,not) components. But not today, nor this year.


----------



## Benjiw

The newer E chips clock better with lower voltage requirements it seems, my cpu needs 1.58v for 5ghz so the heat my VRM and chip give off would be impossible to tame under air especially in summer, my water cooling struggled to keep up with temps hitting 80c during gaming sessions.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The newer E chips clock better with lower voltage requirements it seems, my cpu needs 1.58v for 5ghz so the heat my VRM and chip give off would be impossible to tame under air especially in summer, my water cooling struggled to keep up with temps hitting 80c during gaming sessions.


Yep. Been Mentioned before. 1429s. 1431, 1433.

My current is a 1431PGY. 8320E of the same batch needs lapping to tame.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. Been Mentioned before. 1429s. 1431, 1433.
> 
> My current is a 1431PGY. 8320E of the same batch needs lapping to tame.


Talking about CPU numbers, I just played the lottery and got an 8350 - 1451PGS...

Haven't tried it yet, any ideas on this number as far as OC'ing...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Talking about CPU numbers, I just played the lottery and got an 8350 - 1451PGS...
> 
> Haven't tried it yet, any ideas on this number as far as OC'ing...


No sir. Sad to say.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Talking about CPU numbers, I just played the lottery and got an 8350 - 1451PGS...
> 
> Haven't tried it yet, any ideas on this number as far as OC'ing...
> 
> 
> 
> No sir. Sad to say.
Click to expand...

Well, I'll have to post some benchies, after I get my build back together...


----------



## Benjiw

Ello chaps, My CPU is back at 1.6v for my 5ghz overclock, can anyone enlighten me on the temps for an FX8350 for it to be legit for this club?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ello chaps, My CPU is back at 1.6v for my 5ghz overclock, can anyone enlighten me on the temps for an FX8350 for it to be legit for this club?


under 70c club requirement but most prefer under 62c ( 62c was original AMD stated max safe temp ) for safety of the chip that is what was agreed on a while back.

but for all around comfort not required but preference I prefer to stay under 55c because when you break 50c the leakage goes nuts and well the amount of voltage it takes to push it farther goes insane especially for 24/7. So if can keep it under 55c this will offer the best voltage for average cooling but if have extreme liquid 45c or below is better the FX chips like to be kept cool this keeps theyre leakage and voltage requirements in check.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

max core temps for fx chips is 70C according to AMD overdrive.... so that's what I stick with.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> max core temps for fx chips is 70C according to AMD overdrive.... so that's what I stick with.


I just wanted to say I was not trying to step on your toes so you know Minotaurtoo it is your club / thread I was just saying what was said before and mine / others preference and reasoning behind it.


----------



## miklkit

Just got my Sabertooth back from the shop. With luck and if the planets align properly I will be an official member again soon.


----------



## miklkit

It's alive!









It fired right up and I went into the bios and selected the 5 ghz profile. Restarted and it ran but only with 8 gb of ram. It said slots 1&2 were empty. So I pulled those stick and.......DataVac to the rescue! Now it is running on all 16gb.

I did a bit of an experiment and put a very thin layer of TIM on it. Translucent even. Antec 7 nano diamond. Methinks this stuff works well with a non mirror surface heat sink and an unlapped CPU.

Ran it for a few minutes and ran IBT AVX Very High and after 2 passes the CPU was running in the 61-62C range and the VRMs were in the 63-66C range. Guess it will be a day or two before we see how she really runs.

Oh, there were 6 cut traces or whatever they are called and the repair cost $40.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I just wanted to say I was not trying to step on your toes so you know Minotaurtoo it is your club / thread I was just saying what was said before and mine / others preference and reasoning behind it.


funny enough, I wasn't replying to you... we posted at the same time lol... I didn't even know you posted until after I had done so... all's good







Its nice to know that when I'm too busy to get on much that someone is here watching over the place... I do try to at least check for new entries everyday... but work is taking off now... from 4days to 6days a week...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> under 70c club requirement but most prefer under 62c ( 62c was original AMD stated max safe temp ) for safety of the chip that is what was agreed on a while back.
> 
> but for all around comfort not required but preference I prefer to stay under 55c because when you break 50c the leakage goes nuts and well the amount of voltage it takes to push it farther goes insane especially for 24/7. So if can keep it under 55c this will offer the best voltage for average cooling but if have extreme liquid 45c or below is better the FX chips like to be kept cool this keeps theyre leakage and voltage requirements in check.


My CPU needs 1.6v to make it stable at 5ghz so those temps are not really viable at all for me. I might be setting up my bios all wrong or maybe my chip just likes loads of volts above 4.9ghz, hmmm, maybe I should dial my overclock back down to 4.9 and slowly work my volts down until I can see the reduction in temps. The 1.6v is okay temp wise while gaming etc but stressing with IBT ramps my temps through the roof. Meh it's only through fitting my 360mm rad that I've been able to turn my OC back up.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> under 70c club requirement but most prefer under 62c ( 62c was original AMD stated max safe temp ) for safety of the chip that is what was agreed on a while back.
> 
> but for all around comfort not required but preference I prefer to stay under 55c because when you break 50c the leakage goes nuts and well the amount of voltage it takes to push it farther goes insane especially for 24/7. So if can keep it under 55c this will offer the best voltage for average cooling but if have extreme liquid 45c or below is better the FX chips like to be kept cool this keeps theyre leakage and voltage requirements in check.
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU needs 1.6v to make it stable at 5ghz so those temps are not really viable at all for me. I might be setting up my bios all wrong or maybe my chip just likes loads of volts above 4.9ghz, hmmm, maybe I should dial my overclock back down to 4.9 and slowly work my volts down until I can see the reduction in temps. The 1.6v is okay temp wise while gaming etc but stressing with IBT ramps my temps through the roof. Meh it's only through fitting my 360mm rad that I've been able to turn my OC back up.
Click to expand...

Do you have any pics of the original damage?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do you have any pics of the original damage?


Nah, but it was hitting 80c+ on a single 240 and a 120 rad if I ran one test after another the PC would reset, it's worth noting that my VRM are under watercooling too so they add quite a few degrees I would imagine to my temps.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do you have any pics of the original damage?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, but it was hitting 80c+ on a single 240 and a 120 rad if I ran one test after another the PC would reset, it's worth noting that my VRM are under watercooling too so they add quite a few degrees I would imagine to my temps.
Click to expand...

oh wait ko sorry. I didn't realise iI quoted the wrong person. Meant to quote Miklkit.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It's alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fired right up and I went into the bios and selected the 5 ghz profile. Restarted and it ran but only with 8 gb of ram. It said slots 1&2 were empty. So I pulled those stick and.......DataVac to the rescue! Now it is running on all 16gb.
> 
> I did a bit of an experiment and put a very thin layer of TIM on it. Translucent even. Antec 7 nano diamond. Methinks this stuff works well with a non mirror surface heat sink and an unlapped CPU.
> 
> Ran it for a few minutes and ran IBT AVX Very High and after 2 passes the CPU was running in the 61-62C range and the VRMs were in the 63-66C range. Guess it will be a day or two before we see how she really runs.
> 
> Oh, there were 6 cut traces or whatever they are called and the repair cost $40.


You have any pics of the damage?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> oh wait ko sorry. I didn't realise iI quoted the wrong person. Meant to quote Miklkit.










glad to know I'm not the only one doing that!


----------



## Benjiw

Ben is a happy boy! My 360 rad has enabled me to hit a very stable-ish 5ghz. It's not within spec however so is invalid for the rules of this club but it's stable!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ben is a happy boy! My 360 rad has enabled me to hit a very stable-ish 5ghz. It's not within spec however so is invalid for the rules of this club but it's stable!


I can't see how or where it's out of spec actually. The only thing you need is a "running of IBT" screenshot and a finished screenshot and then you are in.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can't see how or where it's out of spec actually. The only thing you need is a "running of IBT" screenshot and a finished screenshot and then you are in.


Technically I'm already in, its just that run with the socket temp.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can't see how or where it's out of spec actually. The only thing you need is a "running of IBT" screenshot and a finished screenshot and then you are in.
> 
> 
> 
> Technically I'm already in, its just that run with the socket temp.
Click to expand...

Asus spec for socket temp is 78C. So technically based on motherboard specs. Your still in spec.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Technically I'm already in, its just that run with the socket temp.


uh, cpu core temp is the main concern for club entry and while barely under the bar, your qualified lol... already in the list, but if you were applying again, all you'd need is the "during testing" screenshot.


----------



## mus1mus

Can I reapply and resend my previous entry too?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can I reapply and resend my previous entry too?


lol... no need to reapply, but just in case anyone reads this I want to point out that updates are welcome if you manage a higher clock.


----------



## Benjiw

I tried pushing my clocks more but it seems that my ram or the cpu itself doesn't like going past it's current position so I think I'm stuck at 5005mhz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I know what you mean... I can barely get 5.2 to pass a quick test.... longer runs result in fails... but more importantly if I keep it that high I get random freezes... 5.1 seems golden... not sure what's going on with the 5.2 though... usually if a OC passes even a quick run of ibt, then its good for daily use... but mine will crap itself after about an hour of being on... will do just fine gaming... benching etc... but just leave it on and watch lol. anthing 5.1 and below does fine... I did manage to pull of the qualifying screenshots for the club though... just proves that the clubs requirements for entry are not a rock solid guarantee of viability for any given OC... but in most cases it will do fine.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I know what you mean... I can barely get 5.2 to pass a quick test.... longer runs result in fails... but more importantly if I keep it that high I get random freezes... 5.1 seems golden... not sure what's going on with the 5.2 though... usually if a OC passes even a quick run of ibt, then its good for daily use... but mine will crap itself after about an hour of being on... will do just fine gaming... benching etc... but just leave it on and watch lol. anthing 5.1 and below does fine... I did manage to pull of the qualifying screenshots for the club though... just proves that the clubs requirements for entry are not a rock solid guarantee of viability for any given OC... but in most cases it will do fine.


If I push my RAM, HT or CPU/NB any further than it is, It just ends up becoming majorly unstable. I think maybe things need more volts or something but I'm not really sure what so as I can't be bothered tinkering atm i'll just leave it put.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If I push my RAM, HT or CPU/NB any further than it is, It just ends up becoming majorly unstable. I think maybe things need more volts or something but I'm not really sure what so as I can't be bothered tinkering atm i'll just leave it put.


Benji,

I need at least 1.34v (LLC extreme, so about 1.42v under load) for 2628 mhz on the CPU/NB and 2336 mhz on ram with 10-12-12-31 CR2 timings. I have found that if I set it to 1.4v for the CPU/NB, then try to stabilize my my CPU it helps from getting confused from where my instability was coming from. Once I find my stable CPU settings, then I would go back and start dropping the CPU/NB voltage until it fails.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Benji,
> 
> I need at least 1.34v (LLC extreme, so about 1.42v under load) for 2628 mhz on the CPU/NB and 2336 mhz on ram with 10-12-12-31 CR2 timings. I have found that if I set it to 1.4v for the CPU/NB, then try to stabilize my my CPU it helps from getting confused from where my instability was coming from. Once I find my stable CPU settings, then I would go back and start dropping the CPU/NB voltage until it fails.


I found that CPU/NB is what is keeping me stable at 5ghz but i don't really want to set it so high as I fear i might damage it, I'm using offset voltage as I want to use power saving but i'm having issues atm and i'm tryin to work out why.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You have any pics of the damage?


Been away since Friday on a medical emergency in the extended family.

I didn't think to take any pics and the damage is covered by some black insulating stuff anyway. I will probably be taking the cooler off to add more TIM and maybe I will think to take some pics then.


----------



## miklkit

Been messing with this and it has been nothing but trouble. Not stable. No way no how. Decided to redo the TIM and just got a stable-ish run in on standard. It smelled pretty bad so I am hoping for lower CPU temps and better stability in a few days when the TIM cures. It is Antec Formula 7 nano diamond and both cooler and CPU are unlapped.

This different cooler (HE01) keeps the motherboard very cool so it is now just a matter of getting the CPU a little cooler.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Been messing with this and it has been nothing but trouble. Not stable. No way no how. Decided to redo the TIM and just got a stable-ish run in on standard. It smelled pretty bad so I am hoping for lower CPU temps and better stability in a few days when the TIM cures. It is Antec Formula 7 nano diamond and both cooler and CPU are unlapped.
> 
> This different cooler (HE01) keeps the motherboard very cool so it is now just a matter of getting the CPU a little cooler.


HT link is far too high to be stable from my testing, either that or my board is faulty? Can you pass anything higher than standard?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Been messing with this and it has been nothing but trouble. Not stable. No way no how. Decided to redo the TIM and just got a stable-ish run in on standard. It smelled pretty bad so I am hoping for lower CPU temps and better stability in a few days when the TIM cures. It is Antec Formula 7 nano diamond and both cooler and CPU are unlapped.
> 
> This different cooler (HE01) keeps the motherboard very cool so it is now just a matter of getting the CPU a little cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT link is far too high to be stable from my testing, either that or my board is faulty? Can you pass anything higher than standard?
Click to expand...

you aint a kidding that is high borderline dangerous on the CPU 2600mhz HT has been found to be around the limit anything beyond causes memory cross bleed (AKA distortion) and such thru the PCIe and memory section of the CPU that is what I was told from a AMD tech.

This issue brings risk as to permanent damage to both the CPU / memory controller and possibly the GPU's or anything on the PCIe lanes.

This throws the hardware in a state of crazyness and over stains things and also this breaks up the ability to use spread spectrum and such if you don't know what spread spectrum is it is a security / safety thing to control EMI Electro Magnetic Interference.

A good read on what spread spectrum is http://www.techarp.com/showfreebog.aspx?lang=0&bogno=266

in short as you raise the HT clocks the EMI Electro Magnetic Interference increases exponentially

A also side note there is also NB spread spectrum and PCIe spread spectrum these attempt to keep the signal bleed / EMI down stopping the bleed over but raising the HT to high causes the frequency and more importantly amount of it to go way out of safe standards.

I know for a fact if you run crossfire HT overclocking is bad and causes all kinds of problems because the bleed over causes issues with the PCIe communications between the GPU's on newer AMD GPU's that dont use the crossfire bridge.


----------



## miklkit

Huh! I just used the saved profile that was stable at 5ghz on IBT Very High from before and have just been tweaking voltages this way and that to try to get it stable. Will drop it a click and see what happens.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

looks pretty good though (cpu part)... I bet once you get some tuning done and tim cures it'll get better.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Huh! I just used the saved profile that was stable at 5ghz on IBT Very High from before and have just been tweaking voltages this way and that to try to get it stable. Will drop it a click and see what happens.


You're passing runs at 5ghz, 1.512v ish with 2700+ on the HT link? what are you voltages at etc cos mine ****s the bed at anything over 2600mhz


----------



## miklkit

Well, it WAS stable like that last January. Today it is a mess. I posted my settings back in May here when I joined. You can go back to then and look at what I was doing then.

Now I have the NB clock and HT clock both at 2518 which is odd considering that the bus clock is 251.8. The VRMs are running very cool while the CPU is running too hot. It's amazing what moving one fan a few mm can do as before the CPU temps were ok while the VRMs were overheating.

I am experimenting with voltages now. It has been so long I don't really remember what they should be.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, it WAS stable like that last January. Today it is a mess. I posted my settings back in May here when I joined. You can go back to then and look at what I was doing then.
> 
> Now I have the NB clock and HT clock both at 2518 which is odd considering that the bus clock is 251.8. The VRMs are running very cool while the CPU is running too hot. It's amazing what moving one fan a few mm can do as before the CPU temps were ok while the VRMs were overheating.
> 
> I am experimenting with voltages now. It has been so long I don't really remember what they should be.


I've noticed standard IBT runs have higher temps for me due to spikes compared to the other tests, also moving a fan a few mm, wouldn't know as I'm living the easy life with my watercooled board.


----------



## KickAssCop

How do I hit 5 Ghz with a 5930K? Ideas? Specs in sig.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> How do I hit 5 Ghz with a 5930K? Ideas? Specs in sig.


good luck is all I can say very few of those chips make it past 4.4ghz or so and require insane cooling to do so.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> How do I hit 5 Ghz with a 5930K? Ideas? Specs in sig.


You get a golden chip, and you phase change. I may eat my words, but it is not going to happen on air/water.

You may dim the whole neighborhood trying to run IBT to get into this club.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> How do I hit 5 Ghz with a 5930K? Ideas? Specs in sig.


You need a very good batch to do so. So have a very good luck.

While you may be able to hit 5GHz, you will find it very hard to join this club on a 5930K. The Voltage to apply at that frequency and the amount of current flowing through the silicon will not be healthy for your precious chip. AVX instruction set present on IBT AVX will force your CPU to pull humungous amounts of Current (amps) that will guarantee damage or degradation to the CPU. (matter of fact, no one with a haswell chip will advise you to run AVX stress test to those CPU)

Also note that this is a 24/7 5GHz club. If you check out the Haswell-E leader board club, people will advise you to stay within 1.4 Volts for the core. And by far, no one has shown a 5.0GHz proof valid enough within know n limits. (except for those who are or have the cash to get guaranteed chips from Mr. Silicon lottery.)

That being said, hitting 4.6GHz on a 5930K will already give you the competitive edge over previous generation Intel Extreme CPUs at 5GHz. Nothing to be ashamed of.

I will end this by saying, keep your OC Voltage under 1.4 and test all that you can get out of that.









Shy away from Prime nor IBT when stressing. Good luck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> good luck is all I can say very few of those chips make it past 4.4ghz or so and require insane cooling to do so.


Not really. 5960X runs hot. But not too hot to tame under 1.4 Vcore.

My 5930K stays within 60C on water all the time at 4.6 Core / 4.4 Cache, 1.34V Core / 1.29V Cache.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> How do I hit 5 Ghz with a 5930K? Ideas? Specs in sig.
> 
> 
> 
> You need a very good batch to do so. So have a very good luck.
> 
> While you may be able to hit 5GHz, you will find it very hard to join this club on a 5930K. The Voltage to apply at that frequency and the amount of current flowing through the silicon will not be healthy for your precious chip. AVX instruction set present on IBT AVX will force your CPU to pull humungous amounts of Current (amps) that will guarantee damage or degradation to the CPU. (matter of fact, no one with a haswell chip will advise you to run AVX stress test to those CPU)
> 
> Also note that this is a 24/7 5GHz club. If you check out the Haswell-E leader board club, people will advise you to stay within 1.4 Volts for the core. And by far, no one has shown a 5.0GHz proof valid enough within know n limits. (except for those who are or have the cash to get guaranteed chips from Mr. Silicon lottery.)
> 
> That being said, hitting 4.6GHz on a 5930K will already give you the competitive edge over previous generation Intel Extreme CPUs at 5GHz. Nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> I will end this by saying, keep your OC Voltage under 1.4 and test all that you can get out of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shy away from Prime nor IBT when stressing. Good luck.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> good luck is all I can say very few of those chips make it past 4.4ghz or so and require insane cooling to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. 5960X runs hot. But not too hot to tame under 1.4 Vcore.
> 
> My 5930K stays within 60C on water all the time at 4.6 Core / 4.4 Cache, 1.34V Core / 1.29V Cache.
Click to expand...

I was referring to him trying to hit the 5ghz I was multi tasking with my 2yr old daughter on my lap LOL he would definently be thumping on the ice chest and likely packing in the dry ice and alot of hoping and praying involved all I can say is good luck and I hope he has got a bunch of spare money to replace the hardware if it goes pop in the try.

getting a 5930k to 5ghz is a task and often results in alot of destruction / damage to the chip itself.

as even you said taking a I7 5930k to 5ghz on haswell E is no walk in the park and is a huge task / risk once you get over the 4.6ghz or so issues become very apparent with heat / voltage and power draw going off the charts.

I want to point out my I7 5960x I only got to 4.4ghz (this where i decided to stay) and the thing was getting unusual spikes on heat and power consumption I found the issue it was a bios issue that had the voltage spiking under load much higher than it should a odd LLC issue my mobo had ASUS x99 sabertooth the LLC was jumping up oddly I manually set it and all was good had it on auto.

I use my 5960x rig for my video editing / workload machine it is not a gamer it has a R9 290x in it for the benefit it gives in sony vegas and such AMD GPU's shine in video editing the buffering / loading I got with a GTX 780 ti when skipping thru the video and such was bad with the 290x no buffering / loading at all as I skipped thru the video as I am editing it and such.

watch this video from around 3:20 in and specifically 6:06 on and you will understand why I put the R9 290x in my video editing rig for this task.





I want to point out most take me as a AMD fanboy that is not the case I run whatever I want to run for whatever task I want it to do sometimes I compromise just for the why not factor but in general yes I got a small soft spot for AMD call it nostalgia or supporting the underdog my sig rig I built because I was fed up with all the AMD bashing any thread you go on in nearly all forums / websites all you find is AMD bashing.

I did my sig rig to prove it was feesible and possible for gaming and specifically crossfire and even trifire and also just for the why nots people said it wouldn't work or be capable well I game / stream games on it in full hd in high quality and do everything a Intel user can.

I was fed up with the nay sayer in short and was tired of the unneeded bashing AMD was receiving with a AMD rig you just have to set it up properly balance the machine and use its strong points and well tweak it out the right way much more hands on yes but in that situation brings in the challenge / fun.

I for some reason think of AMD as the odd nerdy kid in the corner of the play ground kind of isolated out on their own and well I feel the bashing AMD has recieved in past few years is very uncalled for most of the bashing or bashers that converted skimped on theyre AMD setup with slow ram and 970 motherboards on the FX series and such.

most people say a 970 vs 990fx the performance difference is minimal with my testing the difference is massive we are talking alot in alot of tasks often 20% or more difference in overall performance if you take 20% off the top of a FX 8 core with a 970 board that will also throttle it what could you expect other than bad experience most of the bashing / bashers had this experience.

I also want to say ram makes a huge difference on AMD FX's 1866mhz is the sweetspot and many people go 2 sticks of 8gb each which is bad because 8 gb sticks have looser latencies making the performance more near 1600mhz performance on the FX's not including the performance loss of not running 4 sticks because FX's don't often play well with 8gb sticks especially with 4 sticks of it again giving bad experience.

I know I went off subject but wanted to get that out there don't know why but just did take it how you want to but I thought facts and experience was needed to be put out there for future or present readers to know this.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I was referring to him trying to hit the 5ghz I was multi tasking with my 2yr old daughter on my lap LOL he would definently be thumping on the ice chest and likely packing in the dry ice and alot of hoping and praying involved all I can say is good luck and I hope he has got a bunch of spare money to replace the hardware if it goes pop in the try.
> 
> getting a 5930k to 5ghz is a task and often results in alot of destruction / damage to the chip itself.
> 
> as even you said taking a I7 5930k to 5ghz on haswell E is no walk in the park and is a huge task / risk once you get over the 4.6ghz or so issues become very apparent with heat / voltage and power draw going off the charts.


Ohh. Sorry about that.

You can actually get 5GHz capable chips from Silicon Lottery for a bit of a premium.

But that is just the first step. Running IBT is another story. (can't for the life of me initiate it)


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I was referring to him trying to hit the 5ghz I was multi tasking with my 2yr old daughter on my lap LOL he would definently be thumping on the ice chest and likely packing in the dry ice and alot of hoping and praying involved all I can say is good luck and I hope he has got a bunch of spare money to replace the hardware if it goes pop in the try.
> 
> getting a 5930k to 5ghz is a task and often results in alot of destruction / damage to the chip itself.
> 
> as even you said taking a I7 5930k to 5ghz on haswell E is no walk in the park and is a huge task / risk once you get over the 4.6ghz or so issues become very apparent with heat / voltage and power draw going off the charts.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh. Sorry about that.
> 
> You can actually get 5GHz capable chips from Silicon Lottery for a bit of a premium.
> 
> But that is just the first step. Running IBT is another story. (can't for the life of me initiate it)
Click to expand...

man your picture in your profile catches me for some reason it looks like a girl my cousin used to date Ally a preachers daughter don't ask me why but it does just saying no history for me there but my cousin well that would be something would have to message you about in PM nothing dirty / sexual on the thread / forums LOL but very interesting and kind of goes with your picture and dorito's and such LOL.

They were dating for like a week or so and she bated him away from the PS3 with almost same thing in the pic LOL he went in there ate some dorito's immediately came back in living room and went back to gaming that seriously made her mad she was a drama student in college and was very weird / odd but good looking though. We are talking weird role playing and such my cousin told me some of it after he returned to living room and man it was a bit to much for me I went to laughing so hard I nearly spewed my soda on the PS3/TV that was the good old bachelor days me and my cousin lived together as bachelors. I think that all occurred on the release night of call of duty WAW if I remember correctly we were co oping zombie mode hardcore on deriese.


----------



## mirzet1976

Ok guys is this valid run to join in club
[


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Ok guys is this valid run to join in club
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> [


It looks good to me!









But I'm not the decision maker here

That's up to @Minotaurtoo

Good Luck

I think you made it!


----------



## mirzet1976

the first picture was taken between the run that's why usage below 100%, cool and quiet is used balanced power plan


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Ok guys is this valid run to join in club
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [


you are in!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> the first picture was taken between the run that's why usage below 100%, cool and quiet is used balanced power plan


What LLC setting are you using? I changed mine and now I can't get CnQ to work properly so I'm wondering if the P States on my current LLC is causing my freeze.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What LLC setting are you using? I changed mine and now I can't get CnQ to work properly so I'm wondering if the P States on my current LLC is causing my freeze.


If your not already, try using "Offset Voltage" to allow C&Q to function. I'm not sure where your at with your OC.

Freezing is usually Dram voltage or CPU/NB voltage (maybe a combo) it's all a giant balancing act.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If your not already, try using "Offset Voltage" to allow C&Q to function. I'm not sure where your at with your OC.
> 
> Freezing is usually Dram voltage or CPU/NB voltage (maybe a combo) it's all a giant balancing act.


Hey Sandman! Long time no see! My DRAM voltage? hmm I did change that slightly too, and CPU/NB still trying to find the balance there too. I'm using offset too and the OC is 5ghz.


----------



## miklkit

Just an update here. I'm using the MSI GD80 now and while it will easily go past 5 it will not pass any tests. So I have been sneaking up on it. 4.92. 4.94, 4.96. It is all about the IMC stuff about which I know almost nothing so the learning curve is pretty steep. It would be so much easier just to buy another mobo.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Just an update here. I'm using the MSI GD80 now and while it will easily go past 5 it will not pass any tests. So I have been sneaking up on it. 4.92. 4.94, 4.96. It is all about the IMC stuff about which I know almost nothing so the learning curve is pretty steep. It would be so much easier just to buy another mobo.


If you ignore stress tests that load it to a somewhat unrealistic level , the GD-80 would probably give a higher daily clock than any other board out there if you are using air cooling. In my situation, given the same cooling my CHV-Z will usually give in the neighborhood of 100mhz better clockspeeds on those tests, but the GD-80 has about the same advantage for daily use.

The GD-80 has a pretty low NB voltage with the bios I use, I've gained stability by adding voltage. It's sneaky instability too.... the kind that lowers 3d mark scores without crashing.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Just an update here. I'm using the MSI GD80 now and while it will easily go past 5 it will not pass any tests. So I have been sneaking up on it. 4.92. 4.94, 4.96. It is all about the IMC stuff about which I know almost nothing so the learning curve is pretty steep. It would be so much easier just to buy another mobo.


what happened did the 990fx sabertooth you had repaired die or something


----------



## miklkit

I am trying different combinations of dram, NB, cpu-nb, and ht link voltages. As near as I can tell I had/have some things undervolted and some things overvolted. Or maybe not. I dropped the nb down to 1.283v and that seemed to help.

The Sabertooth runs ok but I could not get it stable at all. The VRMs were running much cooler than ever before and the CPU was running hotter than before. This lead me to hypothesize that there is a voltage leak between the two now. It used to stabilize really easy before. But that is really just my best guess.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *name*
> ="miklkit" url="/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1170#post_24445949"]I am trying different combinations of dram, NB, cpu-nb, and ht link voltages. As near as I can tell I had/have some things undervolted and some things overvolted. Or maybe not. I dropped the nb down to 1.283v and that seemed to help.
> 
> The Sabertooth runs ok but I could not get it stable at all. The VRMs were running much cooler than ever before and the CPU was running hotter than before. This lead me to hypothesize that there is a voltage leak between the two now. It used to stabilize really easy before. But that is really just my best guess.


That's a good point, I didn't consider that the motherboard may have been adding voltage when I was running it with AUTO as the setting for nb voltage in bios.

I should set up the loop on the gd 80 and play with it a bit more. It runs so well on the H-100 for daily stuff , I kind of hate to mess with it .


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Glad to see this club is doing what I wanted... spreading information and helping people who's sole intent is to reach that magic 5 ghz mark... or at least get as close as possible... sorry I've been away so much... got a bit of a new hobby... selling banknotes on ebay... geeze I didn't know there was such an interest in them... oh and I'm a trillionaire now thanks to that.... I have nearly a Quintilian dollars from Zimbabwe lol... worthless junk but it sells.


----------



## miklkit

It was running the NB at 1.0992v according to CC on auto. I raised it to 1.3 and then started backing down. Overall it is not black screening but it acts like something is undervolted and adding more vcore seems to make no difference. I am slowly adding more ram voltage and that seems to help.


----------



## Benjiw

Still running @5ghz here but I really want to turn all my power saving stuff on again, gunna have to play with the settings. Also a year ago I said about testing with temps and stability. My flat has a balcony and I have access to power sockets close by so technically I can set up my keyboard, mouse and monitor inside and leave the rig itself outside with my fans on full and see what that nets me compared to room temps. It's getting really cold here in the UK now too!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

*crickets chirping* hello? helloooo? anyone here??

lol... just wondering... its been awful quiet in here lately... still bumping 5ghz daily here in case anyone was wondering.... I know... its getting old hat now... sigh... oh well..


----------



## miklkit

I just can not get 5 ghz stable on this GD80. The problem is somewhere in the FSB as just adding vcore does not help. I need another mobo before I can run 5 again.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can not get 5 ghz stable on this GD80. The problem is somewhere in the FSB as just adding vcore does not help. I need another mobo before I can run 5 again.


I'll bet you can finish IBT, but with -1's , yes?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can not get 5 ghz stable on this GD80. The problem is somewhere in the FSB as just adding vcore does not help. I need another mobo before I can run 5 again.


my old chip was that way... just wouldn't do 5ghz... would get real close... my board has proven good though...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can not get 5 ghz stable on this GD80. The problem is somewhere in the FSB as just adding vcore does not help. I need another mobo before I can run 5 again.


WATER.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll bet you can finish IBT, but with -1's , yes?


No, it is all over the place. It will do 3s for a while and then throw out a 2 or a 9 or a 6............Never -1.

Water dilutes the booze.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll bet you can finish IBT, but with -1's , yes?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is all over the place. It will do 3s for a while and then throw out a 2 or a 9 or a 6............Never -1.
> 
> Water dilutes the booze.
Click to expand...

holy crap sounds like that boards voltage is all over the place I had issues with a msi 990fxa GD80 with similar results the thing had way odd voltage regulation and I can't remember exactly but I believe its LLC either way overshot or way undershot no matter what I did. I went to my sabertooth and have not looked back my 990fxa gd80 is setting in the box after being used for like 1 week. I plan to build a crap tastic machine with it when I upgrade and convert this current machine to my capture rig for a 2 rig game streaming setup. I think my 9590 at 4.7ghz would be perfect for a capture encode and stream rig and new rig be my gamer rig plan to go AMD ZEN whenever it releases and run next gen AMD GPU's only 2 this time though never again do I plan to do a 3 card solution.

My 3 card experience was all but pleasant most of time anything past 2 cards is a shot in the dark and ocassionally a slap to the face when it worked it worked but often 3rd card lacked any real performance gain in short 2 cards was pretty good but 3 cards well that is where the benefit of the 3rd card was nothing special or to write home about.


----------



## miklkit

I think it is something in this particular GD80 that isn't quite right. The other one I had ran better, and this one just seems to not like this 8370 or fsb in general. I ran the other board with fsb in the 209-214 range but this one chokes at anything over 205.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I think it is something in this particular GD80 that isn't quite right. The other one I had ran better, and this one just seems to not like this 8370 or fsb in general. I ran the other board with fsb in the 209-214 range but this one chokes at anything over 205.


now that you mention it on my 9590 on the gd80 I could do some FSB overclocking but with same chip on my sabertooth I can't touch the FSB at all or it loses all stability I find that very odd and never thought about it till you said that and that is why me and Minotaurtoo had all the back and forth about the FSB OC being a nogo for me. I tried for hours and couldn't get anything past 203 FSB even if I severely underclocked my CPU along with NB / HT and ram in short this left it to either my chip or the motherboard yet I could do FSB OCing on my 990fxa GD80 upto like 215-220 that was as far as I tested I imagine it would do more.

I will say on my current sabertooth motherboard I can only do multi OC on same chip yet on the 990fxa gd80 could do FSB OCing mix with multi and such I forgot all about that till you brought it up.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I think it is something in this particular GD80 that isn't quite right. The other one I had ran better, and this one just seems to not like this 8370 or fsb in general. I ran the other board with fsb in the 209-214 range but this one chokes at anything over 205.


Have you tried lowering the HT link below 200 ?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I think it is something in this particular GD80 that isn't quite right. The other one I had ran better, and this one just seems to not like this 8370 or fsb in general. I ran the other board with fsb in the 209-214 range but this one chokes at anything over 205.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried lowering the HT link below 200 ?
Click to expand...

what HT link is suppose to be 2600mhz on a AMD FX 8370


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I think it is something in this particular GD80 that isn't quite right. The other one I had ran better, and this one just seems to not like this 8370 or fsb in general. I ran the other board with fsb in the 209-214 range but this one chokes at anything over 205.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried lowering the HT link below 200 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what HT link is suppose to be 2600mhz on a AMD FX 8370
Click to expand...

I meant HT reference clk ( as it was in Overdrive in the fx 790 days)


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I think it is something in this particular GD80 that isn't quite right. The other one I had ran better, and this one just seems to not like this 8370 or fsb in general. I ran the other board with fsb in the 209-214 range but this one chokes at anything over 205.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried lowering the HT link below 200 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what HT link is suppose to be 2600mhz on a AMD FX 8370
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant HT reference clk ( as it was in Overdrive in the fx 790 days)
Click to expand...

so you are refering to AMD phenom II 2000mhz HT am I correct because your term HT reference clock has me a bit puzzled and you had the advice to set HT to 200 so I can only assume you are actually referring to the FSB frequency and not the HT at all HT is hyper transport and needs to be equal to or higher than the NB otherwise you take a performance hit and factory NB on a AMD FX vishera is 2200mhz so again I am just trying to clear the issue up before people get confused or get wrong idea as to what you are suggesting them to try / set in theyre motherboard BIOS.

I have seen testing and done testing and if you run NB and HT at same frequency of 2200mhz vs the 2200mhz NB and 2600mhz HT in some tasks you take a hit to performance especially when running some form of video enconding like say video game capture / encode with OBS for twitch and especially when running more than 1 GPU the HT really can make a difference.


----------



## miklkit

Is that in the bios? I never go there but do everything in CC and CBII.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Is that in the bios? I never go there but do everything in CC and CBII.


you need to do all your overclocking in the bios otherwise that could be your stability issue it is a bad idea to attempt such extreme overclocks using a software based overclock.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Is that in the bios? I never go there but do everything in CC and CBII.


It's the same as FSB , some versions of bios and cc will let you run as low as 190 on the boards I've messed around with.


----------



## miklkit

Not with the GD80. The only way to OC it is with software as MSI nerfed the bios so you can't OC it.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's the same as FSB , some versions of bios and cc will let you run as low as 190 on the boards I've messed around with.


So you are asking if I have tried a straight multi at 5 ghz OC? Not in quite some time.


----------



## miklkit

Just tried it at 200 and 205 fsb and it went unstable with a +1 and a +2.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's the same as FSB , some versions of bios and cc will let you run as low as 190 on the boards I've messed around with.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are asking if I have tried a straight multi at 5 ghz OC? Not in quite some time.
Click to expand...

No no, try going under 200 with the fsb and using a 25.5 multi


----------



## miklkit

Hehe. Just tried 195 and 26 for 5070 and got 7.8s out of it. Gonna try 197 and 25.5 again.

EDIT: Not too bad. Got the wrong kind of 3s.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hehe. Just tried 195 and 26 for 5070 and got 7.8s out of it. Gonna try 197 and 25.5 again.
> 
> EDIT: Not too bad. Got the wrong kind of 3s.


Go man go!


----------



## miklkit

I'm on a knife blade with this thing. Not enough voltage and it's unstable. Bump something up and it black screens. The last time it just froze, which is a sign of undervolting. How can it undervolt and overvolt at the same time?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm on a knife blade with this thing. Not enough voltage and it's unstable. Bump something up and it black screens. The last time it just froze, which is a sign of undervolting. How can it undervolt and overvolt at the same time?


Add voltage to the nb/pci-e juuust a tiny bit


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm on a knife blade with this thing. Not enough voltage and it's unstable. Bump something up and it black screens. The last time it just froze, which is a sign of undervolting. How can it undervolt and overvolt at the same time?


That is the issue I had with the MSI 990fxa gd80 it swung both ways and could never make its mind up as I said the voltage regulation and LLC is ******ed on that board I meen it is borderline incompetent.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> holy crap sounds like that boards voltage is all over the place I had issues with a msi 990fxa GD80 with similar results the thing had way odd voltage regulation and I can't remember exactly but I believe its LLC either way overshot or way undershot no matter what I did. I went to my sabertooth and have not looked back my 990fxa gd80 is setting in the box after being used for like 1 week. I plan to build a crap tastic machine with it when I upgrade and convert this current machine to my capture rig for a 2 rig game streaming setup. I think my 9590 at 4.7ghz would be perfect for a capture encode and stream rig and new rig be my gamer rig plan to go AMD ZEN whenever it releases and run next gen AMD GPU's only 2 this time though never again do I plan to do a 3 card solution.
> 
> My 3 card experience was all but pleasant most of time anything past 2 cards is a shot in the dark and ocassionally a slap to the face when it worked it worked but often 3rd card lacked any real performance gain in short 2 cards was pretty good but 3 cards well that is where the benefit of the 3rd card was nothing special or to write home about.


What games do you play? I'm about to get a twin for my GPU which parameter do I change in BIOS for crossfire is it HT to 2600mhz?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> holy crap sounds like that boards voltage is all over the place I had issues with a msi 990fxa GD80 with similar results the thing had way odd voltage regulation and I can't remember exactly but I believe its LLC either way overshot or way undershot no matter what I did. I went to my sabertooth and have not looked back my 990fxa gd80 is setting in the box after being used for like 1 week. I plan to build a crap tastic machine with it when I upgrade and convert this current machine to my capture rig for a 2 rig game streaming setup. I think my 9590 at 4.7ghz would be perfect for a capture encode and stream rig and new rig be my gamer rig plan to go AMD ZEN whenever it releases and run next gen AMD GPU's only 2 this time though never again do I plan to do a 3 card solution.
> 
> My 3 card experience was all but pleasant most of time anything past 2 cards is a shot in the dark and ocassionally a slap to the face when it worked it worked but often 3rd card lacked any real performance gain in short 2 cards was pretty good but 3 cards well that is where the benefit of the 3rd card was nothing special or to write home about.
> 
> 
> 
> What games do you play? I'm about to get a twin for my GPU which parameter do I change in BIOS for crossfire is it HT to 2600mhz?
Click to expand...

NB and HT need to be manually set there is a bug on the 990fx platform that will cause them to not be set right NB needs to be 2200mhz and HT needs to be 2600mhz I had this out before in a thread with johan45 and he said it was a lie then later admitted he had seen same thing and recognized it as a bios bug as it truly is.

if you don't manually set the NB and HT on the 990fx with a vishera CPU the NB will bounce around 1800mhz-2000mhz and HT will be around 2000mhz-2200mhz this is a loss in performance so manually set these. I will find the thread and such where it was proven about this bug and such and I pointed it out.

read a few pages in from this post and you will see johan45 getting corrected and proof by SlayeCohenX his board bugged out plainly showwed the bug up close and personal his HT locked to 2200mhz instead of proper 2600mhz and his NB was at 2000mhz instead of proper 2200mhz that was performance just gone due to a bios bug until he set it proper http://www.overclock.net/t/1399704/nothing-to-see-here/500#post_23219610

I play alot of games ark survival evolved / tomb raider / planetside 2 / arma 2&3 / world of warcraft / Guild wars 2 / metro 2033 & last light / crysis 2&3 / bioshock infinite / dayz standalone / rust pretty much you name it I play it pretty much maxed out I also capture and stream to twitch using OBS while playing my games directly from my sig rig all with a 1 rig setup here is some of my past few streams all captured and played from my sig rig 




PLZ keep in mind I am not about content but stream sometimes just because I can and I thrive on doing so in high quality game streaming. I want you to keep in mind a few of the bioshock infinite streams quality is borderline okay but that was me trying to help a person here on OCN get his streaming settings right to run at his bandwidth and his bitrate right and such but he only could do 2000kb/s and a guy told him that would be a horrible stream quality I proved it otherwise in this post with a full hd 720p 2000kb/s stream granted I had to crank the x264 CPU preset to point it had my 9590 processor straining hard http://www.overclock.net/t/1575398/upgrading-i5-2500k-for-streaming-gaming/30#post_24497475


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Add voltage to the nb/pci-e juuust a tiny bit


Now that is one setting I have always left on auto. I quit after the last black screen last night and just got up. Allergies have me in bed 12-14 hours a day now.


----------



## miklkit

It seems a little more stable now and is consistently acting like it is undervolted. It's not the vcore though as that is hitting 1.552v under load, which is about the limits of my cooling.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Not with the GD80. The only way to OC it is with software as MSI nerfed the bios so you can't OC it.


The bios in gd80 always worked for me, only thing that didn't work was nb frquency setting, never had a plorbem with it


----------



## miklkit

This was as far as my stock bios would go. I just did it to see what it could do.

Still tinkering. The thing runs fine in everyday use but me wants the verification. Got a new idea to try out.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 
> 
> This was as far as my stock bios would go. I just did it to see what it could do.
> 
> Still tinkering. The thing runs fine in everyday use but me wants the verification. Got a new idea to try out.


Seems like you got some clocking down going on
I think that it takes all cores to stay at 5 ghz or more for vadilation
4999ghz will fail you and the op can have a reson


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 
> 
> This was as far as my stock bios would go. I just did it to see what it could do.
> 
> Still tinkering. The thing runs fine in everyday use but me wants the verification. Got a new idea to try out.


You dont mind me going off topic a bit. Please tell me more about your wallpaper there. Is that from a game? I was always a fan of Sid Meier's Pirates! and really hoped a game like that might come a long. The navel combat mode in Napolean Total War was kinda fun. But I really want a Pirates! like game to come around again. So..... Is that a game there?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 
> 
> This was as far as my stock bios would go. I just did it to see what it could do.
> 
> Still tinkering. The thing runs fine in everyday use but me wants the verification. Got a new idea to try out.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont mind me going off topic a bit. Please tell me more about your wallpaper there. Is that from a game? I was always a fan of Sid Meier's Pirates! and really hoped a game like that might come a long. The navel combat mode in Napolean Total War was kinda fun. But I really want a Pirates! like game to come around again. So..... Is that a game there?
Click to expand...

I spent a lot of time on the commodore 64 playing that game, would probably enjoy it still if I could get the thing to run. ( haven't tried in over a decade at least).


----------



## miklkit

Indeed it is a game called Pirates of the Caribbean and I play it a lot. You should never encourage me about this. Note my avatar. INCOMING!

 This is the full scene. The ship is the Freidrich Wilhem zu Pferde 54 gun Dutch frigate sailing into Cartagena. You can see the fort to the left. That is Freddie painted on the stern of the ship on his white horse.

 Port Royal. A forest of masts.

 Yes there is weather. That is a Heavy East Indiaman in it.

 Those were violent times.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 
> 
> This was as far as my stock bios would go. I just did it to see what it could do.
> 
> Still tinkering. The thing runs fine in everyday use but me wants the verification. Got a new idea to try out.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont mind me going off topic a bit. Please tell me more about your wallpaper there. Is that from a game? I was always a fan of Sid Meier's Pirates! and really hoped a game like that might come a long. The navel combat mode in Napolean Total War was kinda fun. But I really want a Pirates! like game to come around again. So..... Is that a game there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spent a lot of time on the commodore 64 playing that game, would probably enjoy it still if I could get the thing to run. ( haven't tried in over a decade at least).
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the 2004 (iI think it's 2004) version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Indeed it is a game called Pirates of the Caribbean and I play it a lot. You should never encourage me about this. Note my avatar. INCOMING!
> 
> This is the full scene. The ship is the Freidrich Wilhem zu Pferde 54 gun Dutch frigate sailing into Cartagena. You can see the fort to the left. That is Freddie painted on the stern of the ship on his white horse.
> 
> Port Royal. A forest of masts.
> 
> Yes there is weather. That is a Heavy East Indiaman in it.
> 
> Those were violent times.


looks awesome! Imma Google search it NOW!!


----------



## mus1mus

No IBT runs here.







but the chip still chugs on.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6324704/fs/5607835/fs/5618528/fs/5618504

Though this 290X sucks.


----------



## mirzet1976

5.5ghz nice, i cant bench at 5.4ghz got BSOD, max 5.36ghz


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> 5.5ghz nice, i cant bench at 5.4ghz got BSOD, max 5.36ghz


PLZ foolow thread requirements 3dmark is not part of the thread requirements and has 0 to do with the thread IBT AVX proof is what is required not 3dmark.

I have to say currently the thread is really going off track and is jumping all over the place far outside what this thread is suppose to be.


----------



## mus1mus

That is purtty!

Is that with the 390/X Bios?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is purtty!
> 
> Is that with the 390/X Bios?


YES 1.7 mod but elpida memory is on card and cant go past 1625mhz


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> YES 1.7 mod but elpida memory is on card and cant go past 1625mhz


So that Elpida Mod bios works for you?

Lucky you. I am getting constant blackscreens on that BIOS. Though I am slowly getting there after finding this stock Tri-X bios that OCs my card to 1625 on the memory.

I'm gonna try modding that one into this card and see how it goes.

Past attempts are not ideal. Same OC, more Black Screens and less scores.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> PLZ foolow thread requirements 3dmark is not part of the thread requirements and has 0 to do with the thread IBT AVX proof is what is required not 3dmark.
> 
> I have to say currently the thread is really going off track and is jumping all over the place far outside what this thread is suppose to be.


Here , back to thread.
Max Vcore 1.584V, LLC on Extreme


----------



## miklkit

OT, I've been trying different combinations and it seems to like more multi and less fsb. It is now looking to be undervolted somewhere. At least it is more consistent and is running faster and quieter.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

getting a little off topic here guys... but I'm ok with it so long as we do understand that this is a stability thread in essence... so... what can you do that passes stability tests? lets have some showing off here







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Here , back to thread.
> Max Vcore 1.584V, LLC on Extreme
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Updated!... I used the vcore showing on cpu z during the loaded screenshot.... but tagged it for 1.584 max


----------



## mus1mus

Sarreh guys.

Ohh wait, can I challenge you guys on H265 4K bench?

Not soo fast guys, I meant:

X265 Overkill at 1 instance per core or thread. Should test your system so well.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sarreh guys.
> 
> Ohh wait, can I challenge you guys on H265 4K bench?
> 
> Not soo fast guys, I meant:
> 
> X265 Overkill at 1 instance per core or thread. Should test your system so well.


You can just go first with benchmark?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sarreh guys.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Ohh wait, can I challenge you guys on H265 4K bench?
> 
> Not soo fast guys, I meant:
> 
> X265 Overkill at 1 instance per core or thread. Should test your system so well.
> 
> 
> 
> You can just go first with benchmark?
Click to expand...

Not the point buddy.









It's more likely to crash someone someone else's OC.









That bench will eat up your RAM at 4 or 8X overkill. Since we are on a stability thread.


----------



## miklkit

Well, I threw in the towel and reset everything to AUTO and started over. I'm now at a stable 4.95 using less volts than before. Dunno if it will go higher tho. It looks like I will be needing another Sabertooth.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, I threw in the towel and reset everything to AUTO and started over. I'm now at a stable 4.95 using less volts than before. Dunno if it will go higher tho. It looks like I will be needing another Sabertooth.


don't suprise me I had nothing but issues with the MSI 990fxa GD80 I had when trying to get a stable OC the voltage was all over the place set it tuper high and it would dip low set it super low and would go high the thing was so dodgy it drove me crazy until I put a FX 4350 in it the thing then behaved but with the 8core the thing was a dazed & confused ditzy blonde (PLZ any blondes out there I am using it as a metaphore so don't take offense).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, I threw in the towel and reset everything to AUTO and started over. I'm now at a stable 4.95 using less volts than before. Dunno if it will go higher tho. It looks like I will be needing another Sabertooth.
> 
> 
> 
> don't suprise me I had nothing but issues with the MSI 990fxa GD80 I had when trying to get a stable OC the voltage was all over the place set it tuper high and it would dip low set it super low and would go high the thing was so dodgy it drove me crazy until I put a FX 4350 in it the thing then behaved but with the 8core the thing was a dazed & confused ditzy blonde (PLZ any blondes out there I am using it as a metaphore so don't take offense).
Click to expand...

Geez Rick, I'm blonde and I LIKE the GD-80









lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, I threw in the towel and reset everything to AUTO and started over. I'm now at a stable 4.95 using less volts than before. Dunno if it will go higher tho. It looks like I will be needing another Sabertooth.
> 
> 
> 
> don't suprise me I had nothing but issues with the MSI 990fxa GD80 I had when trying to get a stable OC the voltage was all over the place set it tuper high and it would dip low set it super low and would go high the thing was so dodgy it drove me crazy until I put a FX 4350 in it the thing then behaved but with the 8core the thing was a dazed & confused ditzy blonde (PLZ any blondes out there I am using it as a metaphore so don't take offense).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez Rick, I'm blonde and I LIKE the GD-80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

try OCing a 8core FX on it the thing is ******ed and borders the realm of dudurtadur turf I am not sure if it was the MSI nerfing or what but the thing is garbage for high OC's now for a 8core the thing is basically incompetent with its voltage regulation.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, I threw in the towel and reset everything to AUTO and started over. I'm now at a stable 4.95 using less volts than before. Dunno if it will go higher tho. It looks like I will be needing another Sabertooth.
> 
> 
> 
> don't suprise me I had nothing but issues with the MSI 990fxa GD80 I had when trying to get a stable OC the voltage was all over the place set it tuper high and it would dip low set it super low and would go high the thing was so dodgy it drove me crazy until I put a FX 4350 in it the thing then behaved but with the 8core the thing was a dazed & confused ditzy blonde (PLZ any blondes out there I am using it as a metaphore so don't take offense).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez Rick, I'm blonde and I LIKE the GD-80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try OCing a 8core FX on it the thing is ******ed and borders the realm of dudurtadur turf I am not sure if it was the MSI nerfing or what but the thing is garbage for high OC's now for a 8core the thing is basically incompetent with its voltage regulation.
Click to expand...

I get better overclocks on it ( on water) than I do my Asus CHV-Z


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, I threw in the towel and reset everything to AUTO and started over. I'm now at a stable 4.95 using less volts than before. Dunno if it will go higher tho. It looks like I will be needing another Sabertooth.
> 
> 
> 
> don't suprise me I had nothing but issues with the MSI 990fxa GD80 I had when trying to get a stable OC the voltage was all over the place set it tuper high and it would dip low set it super low and would go high the thing was so dodgy it drove me crazy until I put a FX 4350 in it the thing then behaved but with the 8core the thing was a dazed & confused ditzy blonde (PLZ any blondes out there I am using it as a metaphore so don't take offense).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez Rick, I'm blonde and I LIKE the GD-80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try OCing a 8core FX on it the thing is ******ed and borders the realm of dudurtadur turf I am not sure if it was the MSI nerfing or what but the thing is garbage for high OC's now for a 8core the thing is basically incompetent with its voltage regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get better overclocks on it ( on water) than I do my Asus CHV-Z
Click to expand...

That is interesting because 4 MSI 990FXA gd80's I have tried on my current chip that is in my sabertooth and every last one of the GD80's did what miklkit has experienced. I tried my old 8350 when I had it also and it was same thing and it overclocked better than my current 9590. I got 3 of those gd80's setting here and I am about to have a ASROCK 990fx extreme9 here in a few days I got free by the way new in box unopened.

I will try the asrock board and see how it does but I don't expect much because theyre known for the Vdroop issue common with the GD80's and when it starts to droop toss a coin as to where the voltage will end it can go up or it can go down nobody knows.

I simply don't like guessing and praying with my voltages as that is the main thing that will effect temps / stability I want to set it and know it will stay there not it dip for a sec then go sky high or it dips and crashes thru the floor my sabertooth has been rock solid on this my voltage don't swing like a mad monkey going from tree to tree.


----------



## miklkit

I'm not blonde but white haired now and have been running the GD80 for over 2 years now. It is currently running 86 hz less than the Sabertooth's best and doing it cool. No overheating or drama. I doubt that it will get that magic 5 but that is a rare thing on air anyway. And remember that it is mostly on AUTO now. Only the CPU volts and CPU-NB volts have been upped. The 16mb of ram is set to 1866 (actual 1886) with AUTO timings of 9-10-9-28-45. It is too easy and I like that.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm not blonde but white haired now and have been running the GD80 for over 2 years now. It is currently running 86 hz less than the Sabertooth's best and doing it cool. No overheating or drama. I doubt that it will get that magic 5 but that is a rare thing on air anyway. And remember that it is mostly on AUTO now. Only the CPU volts and CPU-NB volts have been upped. The 16mb of ram is set to 1866 (actual 1886) with AUTO timings of 9-10-9-28-45. It is too easy and I like that.


I think I just remembered how I got 5ghz stable! Thanks miklkit!


----------



## miklkit

Oh, err, ok.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Oh, err, ok.


I'm pretty sure my timings where set up similar to what you mentioned in that post so I've set them back up like that, I just need the flat to be cooler so I can re test my settings. If it fixes my issues I'll get some rep added to your tally.

Cheers bud!


----------



## mirzet1976

New run at 5.2ghz the temperature a little bit bigger. Forgot to move the window to see the results


----------



## cssorkinman

Mirzet is a tough act to follow









cssorkinman
FX-9370 @ 1.6 volts
990fxa UD5
5024 mhz
Custom watercooling 480mm loop


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mirzet is a tough act to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cssorkinman
> FX-9370 @ 1.6 volts
> 990fxa UD5
> 5024 mhz
> Custom watercooling 480mm loop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I already have this for you on a 9370: 14. cssorkinman 5.042ghz 1.596 (load) vcore AMD FX9370 CHV-Z

I assume you would want me to keep that entry since its slightly better.... or was that even intended to be an entry?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mirzet is a tough act to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cssorkinman
> FX-9370 @ 1.6 volts
> 990fxa UD5
> 5024 mhz
> Custom watercooling 480mm loop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have this for you on a 9370: 14. cssorkinman 5.042ghz 1.596 (load) vcore AMD FX9370 CHV-Z
> 
> I assume you would want me to keep that entry since its slightly better.... or was that even intended to be an entry?
Click to expand...

It's with a different motherboard. Just showing a little love for the Gigabyte UD5 , that's all. It really makes no difference to me as far as an entry goes.

Hardware wise, the UD5 is very good, too bad the bios and overclocking utilities are horrible.....


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I already have this for you on a 9370: 14. cssorkinman 5.042ghz 1.596 (load) vcore AMD FX9370 CHV-Z
> 
> I assume you would want me to keep that entry since its slightly better.... or was that even intended to be an entry?


Its a UD5


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's with a different motherboard. Just showing a little love for the Gigabyte UD5 , that's all. It really makes no difference to me as far as an entry goes.
> 
> Hardware wise, the UD5 is very good, too bad the bios and overclocking utilities are horrible.....


lol.. I didn't even notice it was with different motherboard.. working 7 days a week now ... little crazy minded now...

ok I added in the list.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's with a different motherboard. Just showing a little love for the Gigabyte UD5 , that's all. It really makes no difference to me as far as an entry goes.
> 
> Hardware wise, the UD5 is very good, too bad the bios and overclocking utilities are horrible.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. I didn't even notice it was with different motherboard.. working 7 days a week now ... little crazy minded now...
> 
> ok I added in the list.
Click to expand...

Lol , it's ok and I certainly understand. I'm working 13 hour shifts lately 5-6 days a week and I'm on my 5th different schedule in 6 weeks..... I have a serious case of " jelly head".


----------



## Minotaurtoo

For all those celebrating: Happy Thanksgiving from the 5ghz 24/7 Club!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> For all those celebrating: Happy Thanksgiving from the 5ghz 24/7 Club!!


I cooked my Kitty. Who wants a taste?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I cooked my Kitty. Who wants a taste?


Chinese food!! yay!


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

lol Not every one eats cat and dogs and snakes in china. Its actually expensive and quite rare


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> lol Not every one eats cat and dogs and snakes in china. Its actually expensive and quite rare


Over here in the US its an unexpected substitution for chicken... getting all too common... even one Chinese restaurant put up a sign that read "No we haven't seen your cat, but come in and try our (can't remember what) its purrrfect"

oh, I got my son an 8320E to try out!... getting him a saberkitty as well... and some cheap liquid cooling... mainly an H80i... doubt he'll be joining the 5ghz 24/7 club on that though... unless he wins the silicon lottery like I did.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Over here in the US its an unexpected substitution for chicken... getting all too common... even one Chinese restaurant put up a sign that read "No we haven't seen your cat, but come in and try our (can't remember what) its purrrfect"
> 
> oh, I got my son an 8320E to try out!... getting him a saberkitty as well... and some cheap liquid cooling... mainly an H80i... doubt he'll be joining the 5ghz 24/7 club on that though... unless he wins the silicon lottery like I did.


I thought it was ilegal to eat dog or cat in USA? Well its ilegall in China anyways, depends or which part in china you are. some parts police cares some don't. eating snakes aren't ilegal in china though lol

I doubt he won't be doing 5GHZ if the bin is bad







8320 and 8350 bad bins is like a night mare








I had 2 brand new 8350 that takes 1.64V for 4.8GHZ, and the 2nd one takes same voltage for same clocks but runs even hotter


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> lol Not every one eats *cat* and *dogs* and *snakes* *in china*. Its actually expensive and quite *rare*


That's because there are more people in China than cats, dogs, and snakes combined.









It's not really ILLEGAL. More of Immoral, or not Humane. And depending on your place on Earth, the rules, treatment, and perception varies.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

I didn't see any guys that has a 5GHZ 9370 with Sabertooth R2
So I am guessing it is not compatible with the CPU and socket temps will go off the roof wihch I am having and its keeping me back from 5GHZ -5.3GHZ teritory







Some tips on using the sabertooth?

The cpu area is stuffed with tissues and insulated with liquid tape and has cloths on back plate, no fans either. I did the same on 970 motherboard and I had no issues with socket temps


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> I didn't see any guys that has a 5GHZ 9370 with Sabertooth R2
> So I am guessing it is not compatible with the CPU and socket temps will go off the roof wihch I am having and its keeping me back from 5GHZ -5.3GHZ teritory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some tips on using the sabertooth?


Not compatible?

The reason why bot a lot of people own the 9370 is the price. They are most likely to go for a 9590 or go down the 83XX series.

But they are all the same. So same techniques apply.

Cool VRM does wonders.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

My VRMS are bascally chilled, it says maximum of 60-70C when I push volts to 1.5V P95 and the socket overheated on Me, the core temps were a well 20-30C below socket temps as I have water cooling cooled by peltiers








I have a fan on it and actually changed those NB heat sink pads for a thick one high quality same with south bridge







I left the VRMS one alone as I do not have pads for it

It does 4.6GHZ NP by the way max vdrop durning load at 1.296V core temps are lesser than 30C and socket is 40-50C P95







9590 was cheaper than my 9370 when it was on special 350NZD VS 330NZD9590
when 8350 is not on special its 300NZD just ripp off(prices GST included) 8350 cheapest price was 250NZD

Theres no way those VRMS will even overheat on 1.306V







it should run wihout a cooler and socket temps are high. By the way under the hood is only a single low high side mos per choke thus 10 compacitors and 10 chokes and 10 high low side mosfets



Obviously Copper tracks heating up, thats first 5 mins of P95 still going with those temps








Nice 40C on NB no doubt it is due to having that good heat sink pad


----------



## mus1mus

Remember my runs pages back? VRM staying under 50C. So yours is not chilled.

Keep it under 50 if you can. And it will give you more.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Remember my runs pages back? VRM staying under 50C. So yours is not chilled.
> 
> Keep it under 50 if you can. And it will give you more.


I think you saw it 54C maximum for VRMS, by the way. N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Theres no way those VRMS will even overheat on 1.306V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should run wihout a cooler


I'd probally redo the pads when I get my shipping and try out again
Wihout load it should not have a 20delta from core temps/ water temps. It should not overheat when no load is applied, even if it has no cooler









I wounder why ehy, 990 ud3 +gd80 did VRMS　at cookig temps and Socket temps were only miniorly affected by it


----------



## mus1mus

Get the CHVFZ. 10C lower than Cores


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Get the CHVFZ. 10C lower than Cores


You sure?







I am not a ASUS fan and I got my GD80 MSI already waiting for shipping . So no thanks







Quote:


> I wounder why ehy, 990 ud3 +gd80 did VRMS　at cookig temps and Socket temps were only miniorly affected by it thumb.gif


Thanks for helping though, I'd update you if I actually redo the pads


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> My VRMS are bascally chilled, it says maximum of 60-70C when I push volts to 1.5V P95 and the socket overheated on Me, the core temps were a well 20-30C below socket temps as I have water cooling cooled by peltiers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fan on it and actually changed those NB heat sink pads for a thick one high quality same with south bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the VRMS one alone as I do not have pads for it
> 
> It does 4.6GHZ NP by the way max vdrop durning load at 1.296V core temps are lesser than 30C and socket is 40-50C P95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9590 was cheaper than my 9370 when it was on special 350NZD VS 330NZD9590
> when 8350 is not on special its 300NZD just ripp off(prices GST included) 8350 cheapest price was 250NZD
> 
> Theres no way those VRMS will even overheat on 1.306V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should run wihout a cooler and socket temps are high. By the way under the hood is only a single low high side mos per choke thus 10 compacitors and 10 chokes and 10 high low side mosfets
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Copper tracks heating up, thats first 5 mins of P95 still going with those temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 40C on NB no doubt it is due to having that good heat sink pad


okay first off socket temps and VRM temps are unrelated unless your PCB is being heat soaked from the VRM's due to lack of cooling / airflow on back of motherboard in the socket area a trick I have already explained how to fix. here is link to the posts http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299260 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23275221 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/110#post_23299369 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301284 http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/130#post_23301471 The last 2 help you with a backplate mod that will drastically reduce your socket temps the others will help you with VRM's and such.

PLZ I know it is alot to read but will give you definite pointers that will help you with the asus sabertooth 990fx r2 and pretty much any motherboard.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Thanks for helpin. But if any motherboard needs to have thant kind of active cooling on it. its a epic fail








+REP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 
> 
> If your asus fan please don't be offended(I think this board has done well with 8 seires and 9590, but no good with my 9370)
> 
> *BINGO Epic fail ASUS*. well played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact I tried disabling cores and no luck on 9370. It draws more amps by defult and that PCB copper heats up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah man absolute best board for 8 cores on stock


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Thanks for helpin. But if any motherboard needs to have thant kind of active cooling on it. its a epic fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 
> 
> If your asus fan please don't be offended(I think this board has done well with 8 seires and 9590, but no good with my 9370)
> 
> *BINGO Epic fail ASUS*. well played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact I tried disabling cores and no luck on 9370. It draws more amps by defult and that PCB copper heats up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah man absolute best board for 8 cores on stock
Click to expand...

all of your 990fx boards and such need active cooling at such high clocks on a 8 core we are talking 350w+ more near 450w to run 5ghz or more that is a huge load on the VRM's. PLZ if you don't believe me and do the thermal dynamic math that puny heatsink on the VRM's on any 990fx will not hold that kind of heat in check if CPU is pulling 400w+ around 100w-200w is lost to heat in the VRM's during conversion from 12v to 1.5ish volts doesn't take a rocket scientist to do the math there. The heatsinks on a 990fx board from any vendor were never designed to handle that amount of heat dump. They were designed to handle 75w-100w max not getting up near 200w worth of heat dump from the VRM's also keep in mind as the VRM's get hotter theyre efficiency drops even more making them dump even more heat.

Iwamotto Tetsuz I think you need to go back to school and learn basic electronics because VRM's convert higher voltage to lower voltage and that dumps heat and as you add load that number will amplify drastically and as these VRM's get hot theyre efficiency will drop by 5%+. So lets do a basic math 400w CPU draw if VRM's are 85% efficient this means 60w minimum was lost in form of heat directly from the VRM's when VRM's heat up even more is lost to heat due to efficiency drop of the VRM's due to temp.

I just wanted to clear a bit up the heatsinks on any motherboard for VRM's are not designed to handle a sustained 100w+ heat dump so only option is liquid or active cooling the VRM's so PLZ understand facts before you go off half cocked like you did.


----------



## Benjiw

Iwamotto Tetsuz, you're pretty much not grasping the concept that these boards are the best you can buy... put your 9xxx cpu into an MSI or ASrock board and see what happens...


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Lol what? That was water temps 32c done on purpourse. The saber freaked out on 1.306v 8 core vs not freaking out with 1.608v 4300.

Oc is not skill. All about the bins and boards and cooling you have. 5.4 5.5 ,was just vadilation run

And yeah 9370at 1.306v that should be less than 220w


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Lol what? That was water temps 32c done on purpourse. The saber freaked out on 1.306v 8 core vs not freaking out with 1.608v 4300.
> 
> Oc is not skill. All about the bins and boards and cooling you have. 5.4 5.5 ,was just vadilation run
> 
> And yeah 9370at 1.306v that should be less than 220w


You can't do that with the 9xxx series cpus, you have to give them their proper voltages or they will not run correctly. It has been discussed many times.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Lol what? That was water temps 32c done on purpourse. The saber freaked out on 1.306v 8 core vs not freaking out with 1.608v 4300.
> 
> Oc is not skill. All about the bins and boards and cooling you have. 5.4 5.5 ,was just vadilation run
> 
> And yeah 9370at 1.306v that should be less than 220w


The AMD FX 9370 runs 1.37v+ OEM where are you getting 1.3v from seriously my AMD FX 9590 runs 1.4v+ OEM at 4.7ghz you need to go back to school and learn your numbers again you must not be able to read or are full of it a AMD FX 8320 runs 1.35v+ so how are you claiming this 1.3v crap on a AMD FX 8 core 9370?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Iwamotto Tetsuz, you're pretty much not grasping the concept that these boards are the best you can buy... put your 9xxx cpu into an MSI or ASrock board and see what happens...


I knew that concept 1 years ago, guys braged to me about how MSI is not a good board and ASUS chvz or saber is better.

Obviously I had a gigabyte and MSI, the 970 d3p is their budget series, but has doubble the copper in PCB, ovviously it didn't freak out at 1.48V prime 95. note that VRMS and nb is water colled. but CHokes actualy cook at those volts.
I also had 990 ud3 and that also had clocked my 8350 to high volts NB, just like how the 990 gd80 did. I felt like the OC was slightly less stable on 990 ud3, as with extreme volts, cpu clocks dosen't scale. but on gd80 it did(vadilation runs)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> You Have a very good cpu bin its a 1429pgs. So the idea that maybe you have a bad bin is Impossibru!!!


http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6b/6b566c1a_QQ20151204182549.jpeg
http://cdn.overclock.net/9/9d/9d99f519_QQ20151205155849.png
http://cdn.overclock.net/d/da/daa26d7d_QQ20151205155211.png
Obviously, good bin with some below ambient cooling= awesome OC








Obviously you have never seen me say one thing in my posts about the 9370 being a bad chip in OC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> The AMD FX 9370 runs 1.37v+ OEM where are you getting 1.3v from seriously my AMD FX 9590 runs 1.4v+ OEM at 4.7ghz you need to go back to school and learn your numbers again you must not be able to read or are full of it a AMD FX 8320 runs 1.35v+ so how are you claiming this 1.3v crap on a AMD FX 8 core 9370?


Oh what?! My 9370 clocks better than 9590 lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Iwamotto Tetsuz, you're pretty much not grasping the concept that these boards are the best you can buy... put your 9xxx cpu into an MSI or ASrock board and see what happens...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that concept 1 years ago, guys braged to me about how MSI is not a good board and ASUS chvz or saber is better.
> 
> Obviously I had a gigabyte and MSI, the 970 d3p is their budget series, but has doubble the copper in PCB, ovviously it didn't freak out at 1.48V prime 95. note that VRMS and nb is water colled. but CHokes actualy cook at those volts.
> I also had 990 ud3 and that also had clocked my 8350 to high volts NB, just like how the 990 gd80 did. I felt like the OC was slightly less stable on 990 ud3, as with extreme volts, cpu clocks dosen't scale. but on gd80 it did(vadilation runs)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> You Have a very good cpu bin its a 1429pgs. So the idea that maybe you have a bad bin is Impossibru!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6b/6b566c1a_QQ20151204182549.jpeg
> http://cdn.overclock.net/9/9d/9d99f519_QQ20151205155849.png
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/da/daa26d7d_QQ20151205155211.png
> Obviously, good bin with some below ambient cooling= awesome OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you have never seen me say one thing in my posts about the 9370 being a bad chip in OC
Click to expand...

do some IBT AVX burn test I bet you fail this means the CPU is writing corrupted data and will eventually corrupt your OS / games and so on I learned this the hard way ask benji I had no idea I was unstable and was under impression I was 100% stable me and him literally got into a flame war and I admitted fault because I messed up but I learned from it you on other hand seem to be a child that thinks all is hunky dory and we are trying to help you but you are to pig headed to accept the advice / help.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

You saw the pics? it ran for a good 22mins before 1 core failed P95 due to Socket overheating (46C) while core is chilled from the good cooling







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> do some IBT AVX burn test I bet you fail this means the CPU is writing corrupted data and will eventually corrupt your OS / games and so on I learned this the hard way ask benji I had no idea I was unstable and was under impression I was 100% stable.


Wihout prime, it pretty much does 1.406V at 5.1GHZ for gaming and is stable for cores fully loaded withing 15 mins (with mem test occupying cores)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> you on other hand seem to be a child that thinks all is hunky dory and we are trying to help you but you are to pig headed to accept the advice / help.


I didn't see it any usefull or helpfull or equate to solving the plorbem. Thus no point in accepting help/advice


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> You saw the pics? it ran for a good 22mins before 1 core failed P95 due to Socket overheating (46C) while core is chilled from the good cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> do some IBT AVX burn test I bet you fail this means the CPU is writing corrupted data and will eventually corrupt your OS / games and so on I learned this the hard way ask benji I had no idea I was unstable and was under impression I was 100% stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Wihout prime, it pretty much does 1.406V at 5.1GHZ for gaming and is stable for cores fully loaded withing 15 mins (with mem test occupying cores)
Click to expand...

P95 isnt a good indicator on the AMD FX CPU's I ran it for 5days 0 failure yet had instability with IBT AVX which redflagged a issue I needed more voltage seriously man listen to us that have done this and passed it unlike you we have done meaningfull testing and came to precise conclusions about the hardware in general and how it behaves and what it requires you just throw massive amounts of voltage at it I have seen your results theyre not impressive.

Run IBT AVX seriously 1.4v is low to be 100% stable at 5.1ghz that just dont add up to anything I have ever seen or tested man that seems very fishy I want proof of such claims give us a IBT AVX run for proof PLZ until then shutup and move along because you got no right to even have conversations in this thread till you do.

I bet your 9370 doesn't clock as good as my 9590 I have a slightly above average 9590 so you know not anything special but it is descent wheres your proof show me it IBT AVX full run with rules posted in the first post of the thread otherwise move along I did it and followed rules and passed that is how I got entry to club and right to talk in the thread unlike you so put out or get out.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Set the FFT size to 768K - 896K and run the FFTs in place.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Going for more than an hour will be more reliability testing than stability testing IMO. Once the temperature of the critical components (CPU & VRM) have reached their peak, run it for one hour. I´ll guarantee you that the CPU won´t be producing any errors in any scenario if it passes that, unless the operating conditions change (due power management intervention, higher temperatures or such).
> 
> In theory it would be possible to determine the stability of the CPU even in less time. One could poll the L2 cache status registers if any correctable or uncorrectable errors have occured. If not, the chip is stable. The L1I/D caches reach usually ~300MHz higher frequency than the L2 with the same voltage, and the cores usually are able to clock ~600MHz higher than the L2 caches. Most of the older Vishera cores could do > 5.3GHz with ~1.3V, the newer stuff can probably reach even higher (haven´t tried). Now guess what killed the Bulldozer family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 768K - <= 896K gives the maximum bashing to the 1024K L2 caches. Using these FFT sizes have been the only occasion ever, I´ve been actually able to smell the VRMs. On a properly cooled C5F-Z board


Didn't you spray some kind of silicon spray in your socket? I think its in the way of the pins making full contact. The Stilt recommends Prime in place at 768k-896k for proper stress and reliability testing.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Yes I did spray it. I tried dumping heaps onto a alloy heat sink and use a mulitimeter to measure resitance and short circuit.
Result is onece slight pressure is applied it will conduct fully


----------



## Kalistoval

So sprayed the board including the inside of the socket with silicon and painted the back of the socket transistors with some kinda red paint and covered with a cloth. I pretty sure alot of people are going to agree that is smothering the motherboard.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So sprayed the board including the inside of the socket with silicon and painted the back of the socket transistors with some kinda red paint and covered with a cloth. I pretty sure alot of people are going to agree that is smothering the motherboard.


It didn't smother my 970 D3p, it ran with same performance wihout or with the mods


----------



## Kalistoval

I had that board long before you. that gigabyte board will go sky high with voltages I had a fx 8320 running like 1.65+ voltage with a phanteks cooler at 4.8ghz after changing out that motherboard after killing my xfx 6850 I was able to do 4.8ghz at 1.47. That gigabyte board is nice for budget but it lacks safety triggers that upper class boards have.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I had that board long before you. that gigabyte board will go sky high with voltages I had a fx 8320 running like 1.65+ voltage with a phanteks cooler at 4.8ghz after changing out that motherboard after killing my xfx 6850 I was able to do 4.8ghz at 1.47. That gigabyte board is nice for budget but it lacks safety triggers that upper class boards have.


Good to know. That board refused to run stable past 4.8GHZ (970 d3p)
The board starts to freak out when I push past 1.5V but even at 1.55V I don't think it is freaking out as much as the sabertooth is at 1.306V
Its their ultra druable class boards







doubble the copper in PCB







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Run IBT AVX seriously 1.4v is low to be 100% stable at 5.1ghz that just dont add up to anything I have ever seen or tested man that seems very fishy I want proof of such claims give us a IBT AVX run for proof PLZ until then shutup and move along because you got no right to even have conversations in this thread till you do.


Winxp 64bit dosen't boot IBT so too bad








Prime or OCCT is already overkill stabability for 24/7 usage, unless your a server then you'l really want to be that sure on the clocks. Personally I thiknk IBT is less stressfull than OCCT








You need to read my post carefully, as I said its not prime but only stable when stressed with mem test to occupy the cores, while keeping with in 15 mins of full load cause socket will overheat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Wihout prime, it pretty much does 1.406V at 5.1GHZ for gaming and is stable for cores fully loaded withing 15 mins (with mem test occupying cores)


----------



## Benjiw

Please read the rules on the first page of this club that states to enter you much show IBT AVX running and successfully completing the same test.
Quote:


> A. You must show two screenshots, one of IBT AVX running at standard and one showing the success window after running 10 runs on standard. It should be noted that negative results are unstable, and therefore even if a success window is obtained, they will not be accepted... it should be 3.xxx if its stable. Link to IBT AVX
> 
> B. In those screenshots you must also have in an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test.
> 
> C. The screenshots must also show some monitoring software showing your cpu usage at 100% during the test and a max usuage of 100% in the screenshot after the test. Please make sure this is clearly visable
> 
> D. The cpu speed doesn't have stay at 5ghz after the stress, just during the test all cores must be at 5ghz.... this means you can still use power saving states...


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Thannks for quoting that, I had read it quite a few times already.


Oh YEAH, YEAH BOYS time to SHOW OFF








I decided to click that link and DL again, and WHAT!? it actually ran, compared to before it failed to boot cause I probally needed to install something like C++ 20015 or just something


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> buddy I have regular chats with stilt quite often so you need to take that elsewhere and it has no bearing in the rules of this club / thread so move along.


You said it wasn't an good indicator. He just stated both quotes today and gave a clear guide line on how to run prime for the Fx. You cant go around telling tetsu its not a good indicator when a guide line has been developed by a seasoned overclocker. Remember we are talking to the guy that thinks the 970 giga is better than the saber tooth. Prime has so many different settings his guide lines are excellent to go by It should testu a goal. IBT AVX is good as well in fact I preach 20 runs on very high.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Thannks for quoting that, I had read it quite a few times already.
> 
> 
> Oh YEAH, YEAH BOYS time to SHOW OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to click that link and DL again, and WHAT!? it actually ran, compared to before it failed to boot cause I probally needed to install something like C++ 20015 or just something


regardless you failed and were unstable so PLZ come back when are stable and willing to listen to get system stable.

I will also point out if you go to far on voltage the AMD FX's then will become unstable it is a fine line you need to dance around to find the sweetspot for your chip not crank insane volts and brag as you do this just goes to show your lack of knowledge with OCing.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> buddy I have regular chats with stilt quite often so you need to take that elsewhere and it has no bearing in the rules of this club / thread so move along.
> 
> 
> 
> You said it wasn't an good indicator. He just stated both quotes today and gave a clear guide line on how to run prime for the Fx. You cant go around telling tetsu its not a good indicator when a guide line has been developed by a seasoned overclocker. Remember we are talking to the guy that thinks the 970 giga is better than the saber tooth. Prime has so many different settings his guide lines are excellent to go by It should testu a goal. IBT AVX is good as well in fact I preach 20 runs on very high.
Click to expand...

yes P95 is but IBT AVX paints a wider picture in general but also will tell you of very minor issues with your OC just need to be able to read the results to figure them out also IBT AVX is better out of box hit button and go unlike fine tuning P95 for each specific CPU. I like to use IBT AVX because it paints the picture for any CPU while prime 95 has to be fine tuned and adjusted for each CPU to get good testing results.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> You said it wasn't an good indicator. He just stated both quotes today and gave a clear guide line on how to run prime for the Fx. You cant go around telling tetsu its not a good indicator when a guide line has been developed by a seasoned overclocker. Remember we are talking to the guy that thinks the 970 giga is better than the saber tooth. Prime has so many different settings his guide lines are excellent to go by It should testu a goal. IBT AVX is good as well in fact I preach 20 runs on very high.


970 is not better due to the chipset and voltage settings you can actually do in the BIOS.
As I said before it tops out at 4.8GHZ, past that will crash suddenly when operating, no matter how stable that CPU is


----------



## Kalistoval

Im going with what stilt said about prime 768k-896k in place 1 hr for stability + 1 more for reliability. Then Im gonna run IBT AVX to get into this club. lol that knucle head tetsu


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

http://valid.x86.fr/if2u8p

You said nothing about being not able to disable cores







I'm in


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/if2u8p
> 
> You said nothing about being not able to disable cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in


regardless your voltage required is scary and seems very very high considering I got 1.536v on all 8 cores on ambient liquid cooling to get 5ghz while you are doing 1.644v to get 5ghz stable on the 4 core AMD FX 4300 with 2 cores disabled on insane cooling man you got issues seriously need to send that thing back as you cool them as you have they need less voltage so something is very off.


----------



## inedenimadam

2/4 x 100% = 50% Cpu usage. And there is no way that is your 24/7 overclock, yet you are trying to get into the 24/[email protected] club. Quit trying to circumnavigate the rules. Run it daily or move along please.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 2/4 x 100% = 50% Cpu usage. And there is no way that is your 24/7 overclock, yet you are trying to get into the 24/[email protected] club. Quit trying to circumnavigate the rules. Run it daily or move along please.


It does 5GHZ with all cores no plorbem, once its stressed water temps will obviously heat up a bit causing instabilibties.
It actaully did best on 3 rounds before fail on 4 cores



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quit trying to circumnavigate the rules


Obviously, crashing on these temps are impossible, thus theres no rules about disabling cores, so I can do that


----------



## The Sandman

Next... this is simply incredible






















I haven't laughed this long in one day in a very long time, the down side is the remote possibility that a novice might actually think there is some value to this method of madness.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next... this is simply incredible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't laughed this long in one day in a very long time, the down side is the remote possibility that a novice might actually think there is some value to this method of madness.


I think it would be better to just ignore him or contact a mod. I'm bored of him and his nonsense now.


----------



## white owl

I passed p95/small fft for 6 hours at 4.9Ghz. Not too bad for an i5. I'm on my way....


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I passed p95/small fft for 6 hours at 4.9Ghz. Not too bad for an i5. I'm on my way....


I hope you realize P95 is not going to get you into the club only IBT AVX will and follow the rules in the first post in this thread to gain entry.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I hope you realize P95 is not going to get you into the club only IBT AVX will


Yes. I read OPs before posting. Especially if it's a club I want in.
I'm not going to join unless it is a stable OC. I can pass IBT at 5Ghz right now but that's not how I want it.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I hope you realize P95 is not going to get you into the club only IBT AVX will
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I read OPs before posting. Especially if it's a club I want in.
> I'm not going to join unless it is a stable OC. I can pass IBT at 5Ghz right now but that's not how I want it.
Click to expand...

IBT AVX not regular IBT just to make sure you know there is a difference.


----------



## Chris635

The last few hours of this thread has been fun to watch!


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> The last few hours of this thread has been fun to watch!



Fun for you guys and offensive for me


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I hope you realize P95 is not going to get you into the club only IBT AVX will
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I read OPs before posting. Especially if it's a club I want in.
> I'm not going to join unless it is a stable OC. I can pass IBT at 5Ghz right now but that's not how I want it.
Click to expand...

YAY! more intel representation in here! My 3570k is still rocking 5.0 every day for 2 years now, awesome little chip. I am on the front page at 5.1, but I dropped back down to 50x @1.34.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 2/4 x 100% = 50% Cpu usage. And there is no way that is your 24/7 overclock, yet you are trying to get into the 24/[email protected] club. Quit trying to circumnavigate the rules. Run it daily or move along please.


This is my thoughts exactly... rules state 100% usage... and two out of 4 cores is NOT 100% usage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/if2u8p
> 
> You said nothing about being not able to disable cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in


no but the 100 % usage kinda does... like stated above

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> The last few hours of this thread has been fun to watch!


I got a few LOL's out of it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I passed p95/small fft for 6 hours at 4.9Ghz. Not too bad for an i5. I'm on my way....


Not bad at all... pls if you can pass... enter the club.. I'd like more intel guys in here.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> C. The screenshots must also show some monitoring software showing your cpu usage at 100% during the test and a max usuage of 100% in the screenshot after the test. Please make sure this is clearly visable


*Obviouslly 100% CPU usage during the test*


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> *Obviouslly 100% CPU usage during the test*


If i have an engine and disable two cylinders will I be able to run it at 100 percent? obviously not... enable all cores, run two threads of prime and see what your cpu usage total is... if you have 4 cores it will show 50% (possibly more due to background apps) therefore 2 out of 4 cores running is not 100%... don't like it? Sorry, but as creator of this thread and the final judge in it, that is my call.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

4 cylinder engine, with half of it cut off.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> *Obviouslly 100% CPU usage during the test*


1/2 of the CPU is asleep...I don't see how that equates to 100% CPU usage. I fail to see the reason behind your stubbornness to accept the rules set forth by @Minotaurtoo, the author and owner of this club.

I think you want THIS CLUB for the type of overclocking you are doing with your chip. Disabling cores is openly accepted, and suggested there. If you find a chip/mobo combo that can handle 24/[email protected], I am sure Minotaurtoo would be more than happy to let you in.


----------



## Kalistoval

Or @Iwamotto Tetsuz you can create the 100% Of 50% 5ghz usage Club.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Obviously 4 cylinder with 2 cylinders going is same as saying 4 cores enabled but stressing 2 cores only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> *You no were stated all cores must be enabled.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Or @Iwamotto Tetsuz you can create the 100% Of 50% 5ghz usage Club.


Good Idea I like that

+REP









Good Idea I like that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1/2 of the CPU is asleep...I don't see how that equates to 100% CPU usage. I fail to see the reason behind your stubbornness to accept the rules set forth by @Minotaurtoo, the author and owner of this club.
> 
> I think you want THIS CLUB for the type of overclocking you are doing with your chip. Disabling cores is openly accepted, and suggested there. If you find a chip/mobo combo that can handle 24/[email protected], I am sure Minotaurtoo would be more than happy to let you in.


That club is only for vadilation runs only, like something you would do with LN2, clock high and vadilate. No stress testing involved


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Or @Iwamotto Tetsuz you can create the 100% Of 50% 5ghz usage Club.


ZING!

Anyway, I think I am done with this thread for the evening.

@white owl Just a moment of warning with P95 on that chip...If you are using the AVX version, stop...If you are using the non-AVX version, you can skip blend test and use these settings.

1344K = Vcore
448K = Vrin/Input
512-576K = Cache/Uncore
VTT = 672-720K
768K = Agent/IMC
800K = VDIMM/Timings
864K = a mix of all components
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> That club is only for vadilation runs only, like something you would do with LN2, clock high and vadilate. No stress testing involved


Right, and you have only stressed half of your CPU, so you really have not accomplished anything but a CPU validation yet...which is why I pointed you there.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Not bad at all... pls if you can pass... enter the club.. I'd like more intel guys in here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> YAY! more intel representation in here! My 3570k is still rocking 5.0 every day for 2 years now, awesome little chip. I am on the front page at 5.1, but I dropped back down to 50x @1.34.


Thanks for the welcome wagon.
I'm only using a CM 212 EVO. At 4.9Ghz, P95 hits 75c.
I'm in the red IMO, but it's just a toy to me. I haven't degraded it yet. (still stable at stock)
I'll see what I can do.
I'm using P95 28.7 Tell me what I should be doing and I'll give it a whirl. I don't like using it but it will crash a bad OC fast. I encode a 4k movie for a realistic load, but it takes too long.
I found that if a drop the Multiplier and hit the BCLK, I can get higher clocks stable. That is fine but games stutter because the PCIE is OC'd. Should I try using strap?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> IBT AVX not regular IBT just to make sure you know there is a difference.


Thank you, I hadn't noticed. Is it a different download or a setting I need to change?

I'll be back in a few hours. I'm painting a house.









Again, thanks for the support. If I had a D15, I'd have it.

My IHS is shaped like a bowl so my temps are high in the middle. That's holding me back.

@Iwamotto Tetsuz
You are cheating.
Quote:


> 1. Must use 5.0ghz or above 24/7 *On All cores.... that's it...*


It's shameful. I'm refusing to join because I'm not p95 stable. And I'm using poor cooling and an i5 (which doesn't clock as well as an i7).
Poor sportsmanship IMO.

He's been trolling the sub-zero thread too. I'm tired of reading intelligent people posts only to have the topic derailed by you.
"Turn voltage all the way up and hit that multi" is roughly what you said. FYI, the multiplier only goes so high. After 6.4Ghz (varies by generation), you need strap or BCLK. Or both if you can't boot.


----------



## mus1mus

Oh dear.



Guys,

Just a heads up, Haswells, DC and even HE don't play along with IBT AVX. I think IBT (without the AVX will do for Intel).

You wouldn't even see the difference in GFlops. lol


----------



## miklkit

There is this thing called morals that comes into play here.

I made this club and am proud of it. But then I wrecked the motherboard and the current one just doesn't quite have 5 ghz in it. So I removed the 24/7 logo from my sig. It just felt like false advertising.

Why change the rules half way through the game?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Just a heads up, Haswells, DC and even HE don't play along with IBT AVX. I think IBT (without the AVX will do for Intel).
> 
> You wouldn't even see the difference in GFlops. lol


I may add an exception for that later... I'm not to familiar with Haswells and DC issues with AVX, but I'm willing to allow it if it's proven to be an equal test of stability on them... on AMD, the AVX edition is many times more stressful than the non AVX and will pick out instabilities that the non AVX edition just passes right over.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome wagon.
> I'm only using a CM 212 EVO. At 4.9Ghz, P95 hits 75c.
> I'm in the red IMO, but it's just a toy to me. I haven't degraded it yet. (still stable at stock)
> I'll see what I can do.
> I'm using P95 28.7 Tell me what I should be doing and I'll give it a whirl. I don't like using it but it will crash a bad OC fast. I encode a 4k movie for a realistic load, but it takes too long.
> I found that if a drop the Multiplier and hit the BCLK, I can get higher clocks stable. That is fine but games stutter because the PCIE is OC'd. Should I try using strap?


Version 28.5 and beyond uses AVX2, which has been known to increase VCore (therefor heat, as well as speed up degradation) beyond what you have set in BIOS. And I am talking SIGNIFICANTLY beyond what you set. Find 27.9 or earlier (_27.9 has partial AVX support and should be used_), don't bother with 24 hour blend testing, as there are several intermittent tests that don't really push the CPU, and just burn electricity to no benefit. Go for a few hours at each of the individual FFTs I mentioned and then run the 864k overnight. If all passes, you have a solid overclock. P95 is good for determining what component is failing because of the diversity and long history of known component stressors. For Haswell, I would not deviate much at all from the straps, because like you said, PCIE and everything else is tied to DMI. I don't bother with STRAPs other than the 100, but if you are shooting for the moon with RAM,or Core, you may find that a Higher BCLK and lower divider may be easier to stabilize certain speeds. DDR3 (mainstream haswell, like you have) is pretty mature(EOL actually), and the microcode for it at different speeds is solid on the 100 strap, so its really not a big deal to just leave it at 100.

You need a better cooling solution. That chip deserves it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I may add an exception for that later... I'm not to familiar with Haswells and DC issues with AVX, but I'm willing to allow it if it's proven to be an equal test of stability on them... on AMD, the AVX edition is many times more stressful than the non AVX and will pick out instabilities that the non AVX edition just passes right over.


Its pretty sickening on Haswell or newer. AVX2 is insane. It's really only safe for near stock settings, and servers actually downclock when using it.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Just a heads up, Haswells, DC and even HE don't play along with IBT AVX. I think IBT (without the AVX will do for Intel).
> 
> You wouldn't even see the difference in GFlops. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I may add an exception for that later... I'm not to familiar with Haswells and DC issues with AVX, but I'm willing to allow it if it's proven to be an equal test of stability on them... on AMD, the AVX edition is many times more stressful than the non AVX and will pick out instabilities that the non AVX edition just passes right over.
Click to expand...

IBT AVX plays just fine with them they just don't like the temps / stress it brings on I know many DC / haswell and such users that use IBT AVX without issue so it is false that it don't play well it does they just can't control the heat when they use it which is to be expected because the VRM's are built into the CPU DIE.

They just cry foul because it drives temps up so far and requires so much more effort to stabilize / cool when using IBT AVX it is a lie that it don't play well it comes down to lack of cooling / poor CPU design. I have seen delided haswells and DC's do it just fine just because OEM they use crap thermal paste between the DIE and IHS and also they got the VRM's on the CPU DIE also is no reason for them to get a free pass.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> IBT AVX plays just fine with them they just don't like the temps / stress it brings on I know many DC / haswell and such users that use IBT AVX without issue so it is false that it don't play well it does they just can't control the heat when they use it which is to be expected because the VRM's are built into the CPU DIE.
> 
> They just cry foul because it drives temps up so far and requires so much more effort to stabilize / cool when using IBT AVX it is a lie that it don't play well it comes down to lack of cooling / poor CPU design. I have seen delided haswells and DC's do it just fine just because OEM they use crap thermal paste between the DIE and IHS and also they got the VRM's on the CPU DIE also is no reason for them to get a free pass.


You are right, the temps get out of control, because AVX2 will overvolt the chip past what is set in BIOS. The thing about AVX is that not a whole lot of stuff people on OCN do uses AVX because it is a relatively new instruction set. So forcing a CPU through that load is unrealistic for most of us, because mostly we will just game on our systems, so AVX stability is a non issue. I am not saying that we should not be held to a lower standard than AMD guys for entrance into this club, just that there is some validity to not using AVX stress as a personal requirement for 24/7 stability. The only thing I can remember EVER seeing AVX used for on my PC is "Project Cars" which has an optional AVX enabled 64-bit .exe.

Also, there is no AMD chip on the market that fully supports AVX2 (excavator a.k.a carrizo does)...so you guys are already getting a break from it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> IBT AVX plays just fine with them they just don't like the temps / stress it brings on I know many DC / haswell and such users that use IBT AVX without issue so it is false that it don't play well it does they just can't control the heat when they use it which is to be expected because the VRM's are built into the CPU DIE.
> 
> They just cry foul because it drives temps up so far and requires so much more effort to stabilize / cool when using IBT AVX it is a lie that it don't play well it comes down to lack of cooling / poor CPU design. I have seen delided haswells and DC's do it just fine just because OEM they use crap thermal paste between the DIE and IHS and also they got the VRM's on the CPU DIE also is no reason for them to get a free pass.


That's why I said I'd have to see proof somewhere that the non avx edition would properly stress them to prove stability or at least stable enough for this club stability... I know on AMD the non avx edition is worthless...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> IBT AVX plays just fine with them they just don't like the temps / stress it brings on I know many DC / haswell and such users that use IBT AVX without issue so it is false that it don't play well it does they just can't control the heat when they use it which is to be expected because the VRM's are built into the CPU DIE.
> 
> They just cry foul because it drives temps up so far and requires so much more effort to stabilize / cool when using IBT AVX it is a lie that it don't play well it comes down to lack of cooling / poor CPU design. I have seen delided haswells and DC's do it just fine just because OEM they use crap thermal paste between the DIE and IHS and also they got the VRM's on the CPU DIE also is no reason for them to get a free pass.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, the temps get out of control, because AVX2 will overvolt the chip past what is set in BIOS. The thing about AVX is that not a whole lot of stuff people on OCN do uses AVX because it is a relatively new instruction set. So forcing a CPU through that load is unrealistic for most of us, because mostly we will just game on our systems, so AVX stability is a non issue. I am not saying that we should not be held to a lower standard than AMD guys for entrance into this club, just that there is some validity to not using AVX stress as a personal requirement for 24/7 stability. The only thing I can remember EVER seeing AVX used for on my PC is "Project Cars" which has an optional AVX enabled 64-bit .exe.
> 
> Also, there is no AMD chip on the market that fully supports AVX2 (excavator does)...so you guys are already getting a break from it.
Click to expand...

Ty I was un aware that AVX2 would cause the bios voltage to overvolt sorry if I was wrong on what i said but still we cant go by a double standard there is several Intels that made it in also using the IBT AVX so it is a bit late to change the rules unless the rules get upped for CPU's not able to use the IBT AVX like much more proof required for proof of stability I have no idea how exactly that could be worked out and still have a even playing field because non AVX version I can pass with ease with much less voltage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> IBT AVX plays just fine with them they just don't like the temps / stress it brings on I know many DC / haswell and such users that use IBT AVX without issue so it is false that it don't play well it does they just can't control the heat when they use it which is to be expected because the VRM's are built into the CPU DIE.
> 
> They just cry foul because it drives temps up so far and requires so much more effort to stabilize / cool when using IBT AVX it is a lie that it don't play well it comes down to lack of cooling / poor CPU design. I have seen delided haswells and DC's do it just fine just because OEM they use crap thermal paste between the DIE and IHS and also they got the VRM's on the CPU DIE also is no reason for them to get a free pass.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, the temps get out of control, because AVX2 *will overvolt the chip past what is set in BIOS*. The thing about AVX is that not a whole lot of stuff people on OCN do uses AVX because it is a relatively new instruction set. So forcing a CPU through that load is unrealistic for most of us, because mostly we will just game on our systems, so AVX stability is a non issue. I am not saying that we should not be held to a lower standard than AMD guys for entrance into this club, just that there is some validity to not using AVX stress as a personal requirement for 24/7 stability. The only thing I can remember EVER seeing AVX used for on my PC is "Project Cars" which has an optional AVX enabled 64-bit .exe.
> 
> Also, there is no AMD chip on the market that fully supports AVX2 (excavator does)...so you guys are already getting a break from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ty I was un aware that AVX2 would cause the bios voltage to overvolt sorry if I was wrong on what i said but still we cant go by a double standard there is several Intels that made it in also using the IBT AVX so it is a bit late to change the rules unless the rules get upped for ones not able to use the IBT AVX instruction set like much more proof required for proof of stability.
Click to expand...

I think it only does this if you have adaptive voltage enabled. Some early adopters found out the hard way ... *poof*


----------



## white owl

Did I win?










I'm going to fine tune some things and do some real stability testing with my cache and memory OCd.
This was really quick and dirty.
1st shot crashed on boot
2nd shot passed


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quotes
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> IBT AVX plays just fine with them they just don't like the temps / stress it brings on I know many DC / haswell and such users that use IBT AVX without issue so it is false that it don't play well it does they just can't control the heat when they use it which is to be expected because the VRM's are built into the CPU DIE.
> 
> They just cry foul because it drives temps up so far and requires so much more effort to stabilize / cool when using IBT AVX it is a lie that it don't play well it comes down to lack of cooling / poor CPU design. I have seen delided haswells and DC's do it just fine just because OEM they use crap thermal paste between the DIE and IHS and also they got the VRM's on the CPU DIE also is no reason for them to get a free pass.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, the temps get out of control, because AVX2 will overvolt the chip past what is set in BIOS. The thing about AVX is that not a whole lot of stuff people on OCN do uses AVX because it is a relatively new instruction set. So forcing a CPU through that load is unrealistic for most of us, because mostly we will just game on our systems, so AVX stability is a non issue. I am not saying that we should not be held to a lower standard than AMD guys for entrance into this club, just that there is some validity to not using AVX stress as a personal requirement for 24/7 stability. The only thing I can remember EVER seeing AVX used for on my PC is "Project Cars" which has an optional AVX enabled 64-bit .exe.
> 
> Also, there is no AMD chip on the market that fully supports AVX2 (excavator does)...so you guys are already getting a break from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ty I was un aware that AVX2 would cause the bios voltage to overvolt sorry if I was wrong on what i said but still we cant go by a double standard there is several Intels that made it in also using the IBT AVX so it is a bit late to change the rules unless the rules get upped for ones not able to use the IBT AVX instruction set like much more proof required for proof of stability.
Click to expand...

AVX has two iterations. AVX2 is only available on Haswell forward(intel), and Excavator forward (AMD). Which is why I was able to get in easy with my 3570k using the IBT with AVX, because its an IvyBridge with only the first AVX instruction capability. Again, all of these 9590s and 8370s and 8320s, 6300s have only partial AVX instructions available too, like my Ivy Bridge...so the test IS actually much heavier on Haswell and newer than anything else.

Look at the increase in GFLOPS for the same linpack test in AVX1 vs AVX2, and you will understand what I mean. Its awesome, but scary at the same time.



I am not going to tell anybody how to run their club, just providing the pertinent information. I am a proud member with my 50x Ivy, so YAY!

Edit: Have any of the Carrizo APUs made it in yet?


----------



## warpuck

This is the way I run mine. I have the AMD control enabled so Vcore roams between0.863 and 1.513. Turbo is off. I cheated got a 9590. A real overclocker would use a 83XX


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Did I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to fine tune some things and do some real stability testing with my cache and memory OCd.
> This was really quick and dirty.
> 1st shot crashed on boot
> 2nd shot passed


That's the stuff! Just make sure everything in the first post is in your two screen shots, and add .1 to your bclk, your SS says 4999.7 which is less than 5000.

Edit: you can re-organize HWinfo to show all of the necessary info on the screen at the same time. And don't forget the running screen shot too.


----------



## white owl




----------



## mus1mus

I may be doing it wrong but my HE and DC can't run IBT AVX with a proven stable stable settings. But can run Prime even with AVX on.

So there must be something. I have also tried a tried and tested OS from my AMD FX integrated with all Intel Drivers just to see it run AVX but fails a Linpack Executable.

Just my experience. I may have been on the other edge of the stick though.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I may be doing it wrong but my HE and DC can't run IBT AVX with a proven stable stable settings. But can run Prime even with AVX on.
> 
> So there must be something. I have also tried a tried and tested OS from my AMD FX integrated with all Intel Drivers just to see it run AVX but fails a Linpack Executable.
> 
> Just my experience. I may have been on the other edge of the stick though.


If you can do occt+ prime, I see no reson why it cannot run IBT


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I may be doing it wrong but my HE and DC can't run IBT AVX with a proven stable stable settings. But can run Prime even with AVX on.
> 
> So there must be something. I have also tried a tried and tested OS from my AMD FX integrated with all Intel Drivers just to see it run AVX but fails a Linpack Executable.
> 
> Just my experience. I may have been on the other edge of the stick though.


What board for DC? If Asus, this is what I'm doing:

Disable EPU Power Saving
Disable SVID Support
Disable CPU Spread Spectrum
LLC to Extreme
CPU Power Phase Control to Extreme
CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
CPU/DRAM Current Capability to 140/130%
Disable VR Fault Management
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management to High Performance
Disable Power Decay
Analog I/O voltage +0.20
Digital I/O voltage +0.20
System Agent voltage +0.20

Set Min/Max Cache Ratio to stock (40 @ 1.2v)
Set ram to 1333 @ 1.5v.
Set CPU Input Voltage to 2.2v


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> What board for DC? If Asus, this is what I'm doing:
> 
> Disable EPU Power Saving
> Disable SVID Support
> Disable CPU Spread Spectrum
> LLC to Extreme
> CPU Power Phase Control to Extreme
> CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
> CPU/DRAM Current Capability to 140/130%
> Disable VR Fault Management
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management to High Performance
> Disable Power Decay
> Analog I/O voltage +0.20
> Digital I/O voltage +0.20
> System Agent voltage +0.20
> 
> Set Min/Max Cache Ratio to stock (40 @ 1.2v)
> Set ram to 1333 @ 1.5v.
> Set CPU Input Voltage to 2.2v


I saw no diffrence in clocks when messing arround with these, stock vs tuned is same. You know, its usless
Its about the CPU bin you know?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*


nice run!, but

unfortunately I have to reject this for lack of cpu z windows... also do add a tad to your base clock to avoid missing by .1 mhz

"B. In those screenshots you must also have in an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test."


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> If you can do occt+ prime, I see no reson why it cannot run IBT


Make yours run stable. Not mine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> What board for DC? If Asus, this is what I'm doing:
> 
> Disable EPU Power Saving
> Disable SVID Support
> Disable CPU Spread Spectrum
> LLC to Extreme
> CPU Power Phase Control to Extreme
> CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
> CPU/DRAM Current Capability to 140/130%
> Disable VR Fault Management
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management to High Performance
> Disable Power Decay
> Analog I/O voltage +0.20
> Digital I/O voltage +0.20
> System Agent voltage +0.20
> 
> Set Min/Max Cache Ratio to stock (40 @ 1.2v)
> Set ram to 1333 @ 1.5v.
> Set CPU Input Voltage to 2.2v


Pretty common mate. Got it with no dice.

On another note, I don't need to do some crazy stuff just to get my Intels here.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> AVX has two iterations. AVX2 is only available on Haswell forward(intel), and Excavator forward (AMD). Which is why I was able to get in easy with my 3570k using the IBT with AVX, because its an IvyBridge with only the first AVX instruction capability. Again, all of these 9590s and 8370s and 8320s, 6300s have only partial AVX instructions available too, like my Ivy Bridge...so the test IS actually much heavier on Haswell and newer than anything else.
> 
> Look at the increase in GFLOPS for the same linpack test in AVX1 vs AVX2, and you will understand what I mean. Its awesome, but scary at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to tell anybody how to run their club, just providing the pertinent information. I am a proud member with my 50x Ivy, so YAY!
> 
> Edit: Have any of the Carrizo APUs made it in yet?


haven't seen carrizo try yet... wonder if the version of IBT AVX I'm linking in is only the avx1 or the avx 2... if its avx1 then all is well... hmmm... now I"m going to get my dunce cap on ... how do you tell?


----------



## white owl

I don't understand.
HWiNFO shows my temps.
I can't use CPU-z because it's broken. It only shows stock.
CPUID and CPUz are the same thing.


----------



## white owl

EDIT: Look, CPU-Z say CPUID on it. That what I'm using.
My temps have been listed and my clocks are now more then 5Ghz.

I can run IBT again at a higher clock but there is no point if I can't get in the club.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Look, CPU-Z say CPUID on it. That what I'm using.
> My temps have been listed and my clocks are now more then 5Ghz.
> 
> I can run IBT again at a higher clock but there is no point if I can't get in the club.


Try log out and log in if CPUZ has error. Try rebooting if theires error.
Update and always use latest version of cpuz


----------



## white owl

Luckily I remembered my driver disk has a working cpuz.
I have that, now what am I missing?
I already showed my temps. What was wrong with them?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

You need to have CPU usage showing on HWmonitor You need +1 FSB for 5GHZ+
Not 4999GHZ cause they do not accept that I think


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1. Must use 5.0ghz or above 24/7 On All cores.... that's it...

As a "means of proof" I ask for a bit more than just showing a cpuz image and validation link. Please read carefully the requirements below:

A. You must show two screenshots, one of IBT AVX running at standard and one showing the success window after running 10 runs on standard. It should be noted that negative results are unstable, and therefore even if a success window is obtained, they will not be accepted... it should be 3.xxx if its stable. Link to IBT AVX

B. In those screenshots you must also have in an open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test.

C. The screenshots must also show some monitoring software showing your cpu usage at 100% during the test and a max usuage of 100% in the screenshot after the test. Please make sure this is clearly visable

D. The cpu speed doesn't have stay at 5ghz after the stress, just during the test all cores must be at 5ghz.... this means you can still use power saving states...



I think thats all you need, You need core temps not socket temps
You need at least one pic running halfway into the test, you need 3XXX results


----------



## Kalistoval

Me next





Ran it on Very High too.



I also Ran Prime with the guideline I spoke of earlier today. It can be found in the Vishera Club.


----------



## white owl

Over 5Ghz, load temps and tjmax, voltage, cpu-z...I want my badge sir. *tips hat


----------



## white owl

Working on getting a stable/faster system.

This is my $50 set of ram from best buy. Oldest part of my rig.
Stock= 1333 @ 9-9-9-24
Current= 2200 @ 11-13-13-35 @ 1.6v Does any one have some info on overclocking ram? I can't find much.


The reason I should have gotten an i7.


----------



## mus1mus

What kit do you have? Ignore.

You can run it tighter if MHz don't go high. I have my Crucials running at 2133 8-8-9-24 on my 4790K.
The same kit does the same on my AMD.

Also, You sure to be keeping that settings 24/7?

That's a high Vcore for 24/7. I hope you are on adaptive.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Working on getting a stable/faster system.
> 
> This is my $50 set of ram from best buy. Oldest part of my rig.
> Stock= 1333 @ 9-9-9-24
> Current= 2200 @ 11-13-13-35 @ 1.6v Does any one have some info on overclocking ram? I can't find much.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1536669/perfect-ram-timing-rule-posting-resuts-of-using-the-rule-is-appreciated/10#post_24676023


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What kit do you have? Ignore.
> 
> You can run it tighter if MHz don't go high. I have my Crucials running at 2133 8-8-9-24 on my 4790K.
> The same kit does the same on my AMD.
> 
> Also, You sure to be keeping that settings 24/7?
> 
> That's a high Vcore for 24/7. I hope you are on adaptive.


I use C-states. Voltage drops until software reads 0.000v while running a constant clock.
I'm aware of the danger. I'm done pushing it until I can go direct die or sub-zero. Both cost the same, so I'm leaning towards a chill box.
My goal was 5Ghz on a CM 212 EVO.









EDIT: I'll try your timings. I have the orange PNY kit. 2x8Gb.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Working on getting a stable/faster system.
> 
> This is my $50 set of ram from best buy. Oldest part of my rig.
> Stock= 1333 @ 9-9-9-24
> Current= 2200 @ 11-13-13-35 @ 1.6v Does any one have some info on overclocking ram? I can't find much.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I should have gotten an i7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am posting because despite being much lower clocked, that RAM is pretty spot on or a little better than my higher clocked DDR4 kit. Guess DDR4 still has some room to grow.



And this one cant hit 5.0 stable...can barely screen shot it.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am posting because despite being much lower clocked, that RAM is pretty spot on or a little better than my higher clocked DDR4 kit. Guess DDR4 still has some room to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> And this one cant hit 5.0 stable...can barely screen shot it.


Thanks for sharing. I'm glad. I didn't even know what I was doing.

And 4.9 is sill high for that chip isn't it? Most people have a hard time keeping 4.5 stable IIRC.

I want to build a new rig so I can dedicate this one to sub-zero.
I want Skylake or Haswell-E but I know next year there will be Skylake Refresh and an E variant.
I really like how the FIVR is off the die now. They just need to clock better.

I just want to OC something. I have the 980 FTW too. they are voltage locked so there is no fun to be had there. Measly 1493Mhz.








Do you have yours OC'd? You can have my BIOS if you can't clock yours ( I couldn't)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am posting because despite being much lower clocked, that RAM is pretty spot on or a little better than my higher clocked DDR4 kit. Guess DDR4 still has some room to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> And this one cant hit 5.0 stable...can barely screen shot it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I'm glad. I didn't even know what I was doing.
> 
> And 4.9 is sill high for that chip isn't it? Most people have a hard time keeping 4.5 stable IIRC.
> 
> I want to build a new rig so I can dedicate this one to sub-zero.
> I want Skylake or Haswell-E but I know next year there will be Skylake Refresh and an E variant.
> I really like how the FIVR is off the die now. They just need to clock better.
> 
> I just want to OC something. I have the 980 FTW too. they are voltage locked so there is no fun to be had there. Measly 1493Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have yours OC'd? You can have my BIOS if you can't clock yours ( I couldn't)
Click to expand...

That 5820k is at 4.5 not 4.9. I have two of the FTWs, both steady at 1500/8000 and can bench a little higher. Custom BIOS on each, the locked voltage is a bummer, but they clock well and run fine. CPU VRMs and both cards are under water. Its funny, there are a few games that I benched on my 3570k @ 5.0 while waiting for other parts to arrive, a few single core dependant games actually benched higher than the 5820k. I was a bit disappointed, but I wanted it for other things too.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 5Ghz, load temps and tjmax, voltage, cpu-z...I want my badge sir. *tips hat


reason for the cpuz requirement is the info is slightly different that it displays... and to keep things on level playing field... yeah, I know many programs will show the same things... but I've found it tends to keep the peace just sticking to the one software.... and btw... You are in! Congrats!


----------



## Kalistoval

And me?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Me next
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran it on Very High too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also Ran Prime with the guideline I spoke of earlier today. It can be found in the Vishera Club.


oh man.. I hate to be a spoiler... but 70C has been the temp limit I used for vishera for a long time now... based on AMD's Overdrive max temp. I'm sorry but the cpu package temp exceeded that in both runs, one by only 1 degree and the other by 6. Sorry.


----------



## Kalistoval

Hehe was to lazy to dust my rad







. Maybe later though I have been fiddling with my LLC and got alot of thing under control better. and I have bunnies in my rad. Im starting to suspect this is why Noctua uses an owl because the catch bunnies lots of dust bunnies.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hehe was to lazy to dust my rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe later though I have been fiddling with my LLC and got alot of thing under control better. and I have bunnies in my rad. Im starting to suspect this is why Noctua uses an owl because the catch bunnies lots of dust bunnies.


your voltage seems a bit high just to get 5ghz stable too... I was looking at your screenshots and noticed that it hit 1.6v.... now I know some chips need that much, but pretty much all chips in the latter bins I've seen will pass the standard test at 1.55 or less... mine passes standard at 1.44 and passes the very high at 1.464 peak voltage at 5.017ghz... have you tried lower volts or lower LLC to see what happens? Just a thought. I know mine is a 9590, but still its the same cores... just a "higher" bin. I only got it to play with and see if there was any real difference in binning... and yeah it did about 300mhz better than my old 8350 volt for volt. But I think that had more to do with the time of manufacturing than binning... the 8350 was one of the first batches.


----------



## mus1mus

Try Ultra LLC for the KITTY.

Edit-- and/or, TIM reapplication, waterblock orientation, fans air flow direction and optimisations will greatly help you all combined together.

And yes, LLC Settings, Vcore Level and frequency can help as well. i.e.

You dial 1.600 Vcore with 400KHz Frequency at High LLC that may produce a Vcore level varrying from 1.575 to 1.588 at load but mostly staying at 1.588 for the duration of the run.

Or, dial a 1.575 Vcore at 300KHz Vcore frequency at Ultra LLC that may produce a flat VCore level of 1.575 under load for the stress run.

Both can be stable but the former will be a tad hotter due to Vcore Levels. And has a higher VRM temps due to more frequent switching.

These things can be achieved by tweaking and trying LLC Settings. Know or get the idea of what they do and you will find out the board's secrets.


----------



## Kalistoval

Brb with bios screenies Ok anything lower than the Vcore I have set will not pass Prime I know Prime has nothing to do with this club but I want to have stability in both Stress Test.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














I didnt see 1.6v, I did see 1.576 Max voltage Under Very High Testing.


----------



## Kalistoval

@mus1mus I posted what I have in my bios see anything I can optimize anything less than that vcore I have will fail. O'man Now I remember the screen shots I have now I had changed them after the screen shots that I submitted for entry I had the vrms switching to 500khz with ultra llc and 1.54vcore.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> @mus1mus I posted what I have in my bios see anything I can optimize anything less than that vcore I have will fail. O'man Now I remember the screen shots I have now I had changed them after the screen shots that I submitted for entry I had the vrms switching to 500khz with ultra llc and 1.54vcore.


Hey,

500KHz is the max Vcore Frequency IIRC.

And believe me, it's not gonna hurt you turning that down. I have never ever reach to point of dialing it over 450. And all I can see is a hotter VRM turning that up.

I would rather use a higher Vcore value in the BIOS than rely on fast switching VRM. It equates to more heat on the VRMS. And you know what VRM temps equate to. And so on.

But to tell you exactly what you need to do, these settings are better off explored yourself than me telling you what worked best on mine.

I gave you piinters to try.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 500KHz is the max Vcore Frequency IIRC.
> 
> And believe me, it's not gonna hurt you turning that down. I have never ever reach to point of dialing it over 450. And all I can see is a hotter VRM turning that up.
> 
> I would rather use a higher Vcore value in the BIOS than rely on fast switching VRM. It equates to more heat on the VRMS. And you know what VRM temps equate to. And so on.
> 
> But to tell you exactly what you need to do, these settings are better off explored yourself than me telling you what worked best on mine.
> 
> I gave you piinters to try.


I did realize that 500khz was hurting performance. I didn't know why thanks to you now I know.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 500KHz is the max Vcore Frequency IIRC.
> 
> And believe me, it's not gonna hurt you turning that down. I have never ever reach to point of dialing it over 450. And all I can see is a hotter VRM turning that up.
> 
> I would rather use a higher Vcore value in the BIOS than rely on fast switching VRM. It equates to more heat on the VRMS. And you know what VRM temps equate to. And so on.
> 
> But to tell you exactly what you need to do, these settings are better off explored yourself than me telling you what worked best on mine.
> 
> I gave you piinters to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did realize that 500khz was hurting performance. I didn't know why thanks to you now I know.
Click to expand...

yes increasing VRM switching does increase VRM temps drastically. The highest setting my M5A99FX can do on switching frequency is 400. Setting it to that caused massive VRM throttling when trying to attain my 5GHz stable speed and it did not seem to impact stability in a positive manner. I left that on auto and was left to attain my 5GHz stability on the little board that could.

And speaking of little boards. The last two pages of this thread. Gosh I lolled. ASUS not having 2x copper and all this stuff. Sabertooth being a rubbish board. Gosh all this has been hilarious.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try Ultra LLC for the KITTY.
> 
> Edit-- and/or, TIM reapplication, waterblock orientation, fans air flow direction and optimisations will greatly help you all combined together.
> 
> And yes, LLC Settings, Vcore Level and frequency can help as well. i.e.
> 
> You dial 1.600 Vcore with 400KHz Frequency at High LLC that may produce a Vcore level varrying from 1.575 to 1.588 at load but mostly staying at 1.588 for the duration of the run.
> 
> Or, dial a 1.575 Vcore at 300KHz Vcore frequency at Ultra LLC that may produce a flat VCore level of 1.575 under load for the stress run.
> 
> Both can be stable but the former will be a tad hotter due to Vcore Levels. And has a higher VRM temps due to more frequent switching.
> 
> These things can be achieved by tweaking and trying LLC Settings. Know or get the idea of what they do and you will find out the board's secrets.






I'm gonna try that


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What kit do you have? Ignore.
> 
> You can run it tighter if MHz don't go high. I have my Crucials running at 2133 8-8-9-24 on my 4790K.
> The same kit does the same on my AMD.
> 
> Also, You sure to be keeping that settings 24/7?
> 
> That's a high Vcore for 24/7. I hope you are on adaptive.


Got stuck in a boot loop.
Is there and reason not to lower each timing by 1 until I'm unstable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> reason for the cpuz requirement is the info is slightly different that it displays... and to keep things on level playing field... yeah, I know many programs will show the same things... but I've found it tends to keep the peace just sticking to the one software.... and btw... You are in! Congrats!


I can now die happy.

When you add me to the OP, I'd like for it to be known that I'm on air as well.
I'm either dumb or brave.
Me e-peen is throbbing. Look at that vane!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try that


You're saying you didn't know all these stuff?


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You're saying you didn't know all these stuff?


How do I make the links in your sig?
I'd like to be able to click the "5Ghz 4690k on a CM 212 EVO" in my sig and have it direct to my winning post.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> How do I make the links in your sig?
> I'd like to be able to click the "5Ghz 4690k on a CM 212 EVO" in my sig and have it direct to my winning post.





Spoiler: EDIT Your SIG.



Refer back to your Posting. It should have a link. By clicking the post number. Open that in new tab.


Edit your sig:
Add a title. Say, "5GHz Winning i5-4690K"
Highlight the TITLE
Press CTRL+Shift + L to add a link.
Paste the link to your desired post.


----------



## white owl

Have some rep. Thanks.
I've used BB Code for years but I never knew how to do that.


----------



## mus1mus

I can now see that it directs to your post.

Nice one.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You're saying you didn't know all these stuff?


Well I actually tried it and it made no diffrence in stabability, or even VRM temps


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Well I actually tried it and it made no diffrence in stabability, or even VRM temps


It's because you are the 1337.
We can't hang with your stuff and we know it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Well I actually tried it and it made no diffrence in stabability, or even VRM temps


Stop undervolting your CPU.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Stop undervolting your CPU.


What?
I am running 4300 at 1.608V, the 9370 is too much and pcb overheats


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> What?
> I am running 4300 at 1.608V, the 9370 is too much and pcb overheats


Then you're doing something wrong, the sabretooth is plenty strong enough to run that cpu.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Then you're doing something wrong, the sabretooth is plenty strong enough to run that cpu.


I know, but guys have gave recomendations and stuff to me already. It didn't work, and the 4300 has a slightly higher socket temps than my msi boards and gigabyte boards







I am thinking that the socket temps are not directly linked to CPU temps, thus my cold water and cold CPU ihs cannot make the cold trasnfer to socket


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Well I actually tried it and it made no diffrence in stabability, or even VRM temps


so? my theory is bad?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> I know, but guys have gave recomendations and stuff to me already. It didn't work, and the 4300 has a slightly higher socket temps than my msi boards and gigabyte boards


You're doing something wrong then. I bet if I had that chip in my hands right now it would work perfectly in my rig.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> so? my theory is bad?


Firstly, I didn't care if your theroy is bad or not, I gave it a go. No hurt trying and its just in a click of a button








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> high freq is more power output capable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> VRM switching frequency has nothing to do with the leakage characteristics of the CPU either...
> 
> Learn the basics: http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/TND388-D.PDF


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You're doing something wrong then. I bet if I had that chip in my hands right now it would work perfectly in my rig.


IDK, but it works perfectlly fine with the 4300 as it needs to give out less current compared to 8.
I am pretty confident that I have done nothing wrong though


----------



## mus1mus

You know what, give up the idea.

1. What you are doing is not for 24/7
2. Your Skill Level is way better off used somewhere else
3. You know better
4. Blocked.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You know what, give up the idea.
> 
> 1. What you are doing is not for 24/7
> 2. Your Skill Level is way better off used somewhere else
> 3. You know better


My cooling below ambient actually runs 24/7, I also leave pc running at night








But hey, that 4300 is one of the worst FX chips you can get, so if I can actually run prime/IBT 5GHZ after a peltier upgrade I am quite happy


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> My cooling below ambient actually runs 24/7, I also leave pc running at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, that 4300 is one of the worst FX chips you can get, so if I can actually run prime/IBT 5GHZ after a peltier upgrade I am quite happy


Show us your set up please.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> My cooling below ambient actually runs 24/7, I also leave pc running at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, that 4300 is one of the worst FX chips you can get, so if I can actually run prime/IBT 5GHZ after a peltier upgrade I am quite happy
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your set up please.
Click to expand...

what he don't realize is that peltier has to be cooled also the peltier needs nearly same amount of cooling as it gives off in negative temps from ambient peltiers are a waste of time for 90% of applications and well a peltier in end pretty much becomes neutral benefit because it gives off same amount of heat it negates from the chipset.

The truth of matter is only real option is doing a cryo rig with a phase change setup using a AC window unit or equivalent to cover that amount of heat dump.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522183/soundless-devil-built-to-oc/220
I thought you guys were gonna click the link for Silent Devil 240 3X11X, but here it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> what he don't realize is that peltier has to be cooled also the peltier needs nearly same amount of cooling as it gives off in negative temps from ambient peltiers are a waste of time for 90% of applications and well a peltier in end pretty much becomes neutral benefit because it gives off same amount of heat it negates from the chipset.
> 
> The truth of matter is only real option is doing a cryo rig with a phase change setup using a AC window unit or equivalent to cover that amount of heat dump.


Obviously, to even operate the peltiers without risking it burning down is having some from of cooling


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> what he don't realize is that peltier has to be cooled also the peltier needs nearly same amount of cooling as it gives off in negative temps from ambient peltiers are a waste of time for 90% of applications and well a peltier in end pretty muchs becomes neutral because it gives off same amount if heat it negates from the chipset.
> 
> The truth of matter is only real option is doing a cryo rig with a phase change setup using a AC window unit or equivalent to cover that amount of heat dump.


I've always wanted to set up a peltier/phase change rig. Would be cool to tame the 8350 heat wise.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> what he don't realize is that peltier has to be cooled also the peltier needs nearly same amount of cooling as it gives off in negative temps from ambient peltiers are a waste of time for 90% of applications and well a peltier in end pretty muchs becomes neutral because it gives off same amount if heat it negates from the chipset.
> 
> The truth of matter is only real option is doing a cryo rig with a phase change setup using a AC window unit or equivalent to cover that amount of heat dump.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to set up a peltier/phase change rig. Would be cool to tame the 8350 heat wise.
Click to expand...

peltier is pretty much useless with a heat dump above 100w the reason being cannot get a peltier the size of your CPU to negate 100w+ of heat so it becomes a neutral attempt that in short time will actually become hotter than regular liquid cooling.

Just to give you an idea a 75w peltier is same size as your CPU die pretty much but a 100w peltier is 25% larger than your CPU so to do 200w+ you need a peltier 4-5 times the size of your CPU and regardless the peltier will dump same amount of heat as the CPU or more so just another thing you have to cool.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I've always wanted to set up a peltier/phase change rig. Would be cool to tame the 8350 heat wise.


Heres a tip, if you want direct die contact, you will need to have peltiers that are extremly powerfull, as you can only fit 1-2 blocks ontop of a cpu.
If your going with peltiers cooling water, you will need to have no radators on your cold side radating away the cold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> peltier is pretty much useless with a heat dump above 100w the reason being cannot get a peltier the size of your CPU to negate 100w+ of heat so it becomes a neutral attempt that in short time will actually become hotter than regular liquid cooling.


Thats why you would go for something like tec1-19940 for direct die
http://www.thermonamic.com/TEC1-19940-English.PDF


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I've always wanted to set up a peltier/phase change rig. Would be cool to tame the 8350 heat wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a tip, if you want direct die contact, you will need to have peltiers that are extremly powerfull, as you can only fit 1-2 blocks ontop of a cpu.
> If your going with peltiers cooling water, you will need to have no radators on your cold side radating away the cold.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> peltier is pretty much useless with a heat dump above 100w the reason being cannot get a peltier the size of your CPU to negate 100w+ of heat so it becomes a neutral attempt that in short time will actually become hotter than regular liquid cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why you would go for something like tec1-19940 for direct die
> http://www.thermonamic.com/TEC1-19940-English.PDF
Click to expand...

or you can do it proper with something like this http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Technology-Aqua-Aquarium-Chiller/dp/B005HSNM1Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449539910&sr=8-1&keywords=1%2F2hp+aquarium+chiller and just plumb it into your cooling with a large reservior to accumilate the chilled water in for your hell runs giving you a 1-2hr of hard hell run till the coolant reaches ambient temps then leave it running idling to chill it back down and rinse repeat.

I did this using a 10gallon aquarium I insulated and ran the chiller and kept my coolant at around 2c or so I could run hell runs for like 4hrs or more before coolant warmed up and even then it was sub ambient and only took 15-30 minutes to chill tank back down. I want to point out I had no radiators or anything just a pump / chiller and insulated 10gallon aquarium I believe I could push temps to around -10c or so.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> or you can do it proper with something like this http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Technology-Aqua-Aquarium-Chiller/dp/B005HSNM1Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449539910&sr=8-1&keywords=1%2F2hp+aquarium+chiller and just plumb it into your cooling with a large reservior to accumilate the chilled water in for your hell runs giving you a 1-2hr of hard hell run till the coolant reaches ambient temps then leave it running idling to chill it back down and rinse repeat.
> 
> I did this using a 10gallon aquarium I insulated and ran the chiller and kept my coolant at around 2c or so I could run hell runs for like 4hrs or more before coolant warmed up and even then it was sub ambient and only took 15-30 minutes to chill tank back down. I want to point out I had no radiators or anything just a pump chiller and insulated 10gallon aquarium.





If you have enough peltiers, or have enough phase change coolers to cool down your water, you can constitantly run below room temps.
I get 25-28C below room temp maximum, when in deep idle. during prime it does water temp 15-17 at Room temp 25 when fully warmed up(720w power usage of peltiers)

I think those chillers are phase change units? So it should be the same as hooking a phase change onto a water block and cool down your loop
-10C is really good if your room temps are at 20-25C. My peltiers can only do -1.5C when booted doing some vadlation runs, thats like 18-20C　room temps


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> or you can do it proper with something like this http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Technology-Aqua-Aquarium-Chiller/dp/B005HSNM1Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449539910&sr=8-1&keywords=1%2F2hp+aquarium+chiller and just plumb it into your cooling with a large reservior to accumilate the chilled water in for your hell runs giving you a 1-2hr of hard hell run till the coolant reaches ambient temps then leave it running idling to chill it back down and rinse repeat.
> 
> I did this using a 10gallon aquarium I insulated and ran the chiller and kept my coolant at around 2c or so I could run hell runs for like 4hrs or more before coolant warmed up and even then it was sub ambient and only took 15-30 minutes to chill tank back down. I want to point out I had no radiators or anything just a pump chiller and insulated 10gallon aquarium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have enough peltiers, or have enough phase change coolers to cool down your water, you can constitantly run below room temps.
> I get 25-28C below room temp maximum, when in deep idle. during prime it does water temp 15-17 at Room temp 25 when fully warmed up(720w power usage of peltiers)
> 
> I think those chillers are phase change units? So it should be the same as hooking a phase change onto a water block and cool down your loop
> -10C is really good if your room temps are at 20-25C. My peltiers can only do -1.5C when booted doing some vadlation runs, thats like 18-20C　room temps
Click to expand...

I want you to keep in mind I got my 24/7 5ghz club entry on ambient room temp liquid cooling no phase change or sub ambient cooling just my stupid insane liquid cooling setup oh and I topped out at 52c or so on all 8 cores I also forgot to mention I didn't even have my fans on on my radiator system. I want you to also keep in mind I can easily dissipate like 7,500w-15,000w worth of heat with my liquid cooling system running ambient and if ran passive can do like 2,000w with no fans on at all.


----------



## mus1mus

My 2X360 rads are keeping my water temps at 15-17C. No Peltiers nor Chillers. No harmful condensations etc.







24/7 eh?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My 2X360 rads are keeping my water temps at 15-17C. No Peltiers nor Chillers. No harmful condensations etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 eh?


My ambient temps are 20c+ so my coolant temps with my 360 and my 240 won't be that good lol.


----------



## mk16

ok im intrigued.

im at 4.5 stable now with .12v of room before max. i'll be at 5 with a proper proof pic tomorrow.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

The 4300 is a bad bin.
9370 makes the socket overheats on sabertooth,so no 5GHZ


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> ok im intrigued.
> 
> im at 4.5 stable now with .12v of room before max. i'll be at 5 with a proper proof pic tomorrow.


What's your known max Voltage for the chip?

My 4790K hits 4.9 at 1.3 but cannot stabilize 5.0 even when I pump 1.45. lololol

Bad voltage wall.

@white owl, chill mate. jut use the block button.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> He's an idiot that's why.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Any one looking for advice and info about how to get 5Ghz stable is going to find all your posts. And you'll have a plethora of irrelevant or simply incorrect info to give them I'm sure.


Exactly what I said several pages back and it still keeps going and going and going....

Has anyone else checked out the rig sig with 380 pictures? It quickly clears things up








Please just take your ball and go home will ya?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your known max Voltage for the chip?
> 
> My 4790K hits 4.9 at 1.3 but cannot stabilize 5.0 even when I pump 1.45. lololol
> 
> Bad voltage wall.
> 
> @white owl, chill mate. jut use the block button.


i pushed it to 4.5 so far and no higher. to get from 4.4 to 4.5 i needed an extra .04v so jumped from 1.29 to 1.33


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your known max Voltage for the chip?
> 
> My 4790K hits 4.9 at 1.3 but cannot stabilize 5.0 even when I pump 1.45. lololol
> 
> Bad voltage wall.
> 
> @white owl, chill mate. jut use the block button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see him in quotes and when the cursor hovers over the link.
> I've been ignoring him in the other threads that I frequent but am not a member of. I read through them to learn more about things I want to do but can't afford yet.
> Pages 1-1000 = amazing info
> Then this idiot shors up and derails the thread by giving bad advice so a veteran ln2 overclocker.
> 
> Normally I'd agree with you but the trolling needs to stop. Especially in a club that only has 30ish members.
> If he was trolling the 5Ghz club it would be fine because there are enough people there to offset the dumb.
> 
> @rickcooper
> Can you post pics of this Frankenstein auto radiator you are using?
> I have a large tractor radiator I want to use but they take a 2" rubber hose. I would just couple it down to a barb fitting but I don't think a normal PC pump could push the weight of the water.
> 
> How much rad do you need to keep a CPU ambient?
> 
> I have a pedestal with wheels on it. I think I can retro fit 4 360s on if I need to.
Click to expand...

look in my pics theyre there


----------



## rickcooperjr

you want to use a large radiator and then use plumbing adapters to size it down I am running 1/2 vinyl tubing on mine I used large 1 1/2 vinyl to adapt to a 1inch or so plumbing adapter to 1/2 threaded to put my barbs in.

here is a post with pics also http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23275221

a hint also you want to build a box that fits the surface of radiator i just recently did this this allows the system to get a chimney effect and pulls the heat out more efficiently I don't even run my fans 90% of time so I run dead silent all but my case fans which again are turned down also.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> look in my pics theyre there


Cool. And that's enough rad to stay close to ambient? If so the rad I have is way too big. It's like 3' by 4' and solid aluminum.
How much voltage are you comfortable with on such a big rad?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> look in my pics theyre there
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. And that's enough rad to stay close to ambient? If so the rad I have is way too big. It's like 3' by 4' and solid aluminum.
> How much voltage are you comfortable with on such a big rad?
Click to expand...

avoid aluminum if possible my radiator is around 2ft tall and 3.5ft wide it is a 1973 GTO V8 5core brass / copper radiator and i have a copper cored cummins trans cooler also I use 1/2 inch tubing and my own custom coolant blend 10%-15% ratio of universal green antifreeze to distilled water with hyper lube coolant additive I will also say I find prestone coolant to be best out there for this it has a neutral PH and is thin unlike alot of other antifreezes.

keep in mind 50/50 antifreeze is already diluted so 30% of that to distilled water will equate 15% of pure antifreeze to distilled water I also add a few drops of dish detergeant to my coolant like 2 drops per gallon soap breaks the surface tension of the coolant / water making it wet a bit better meaning it allows the water to absorb heat and dissipate it easier because it has better contact with materials in the cooling setup.

The antifreeze is for anticorrosion and lubricating the pump keep in mind cars have aluminum / cooper / plastic and so on all in same loop so antifreeze protects very well and i have yet had lines fog or get gunky or to lose a pump or get any corrosion in any of my loops day i take them down they look brand new same as I put them together the first time and also auto coolant mix will last a few years without needing changed and such.

I also want to state yes I pretty much stay ambient 24/7 no issues often with fans off due to my chimney effect i built into last refresh of my cooling setup.


----------



## mus1mus

Pretty kick ass. Can I see you rads?


----------



## white owl

Cool. Thanks for the info.
I've also thought about taking the condenser/evaporator out of a large A/C window unit.
The tubes are copper and the OD is about right to slide 3/8" hose over it.

I need some money so I can ease my curiosity.


----------



## rickcooperjr

just a few quick pics with phone I never said it was pretty but it is definently functional keep in mind I have been on and off ark survival evolved all night so 22c with fans off is ambient pretty much so again it works flawlessly and very efficiently and dead silent.


----------



## mus1mus

I hear you on that.

My 2*360 set-up isn't really for everyone. Esp for 24/7.

12 Fans spinning at 3K will drive everyone nuts. lol But it's set-up inside a noisy room anyway.

I think I can find some automotive rads for cheap too. Might as well look into it for my house rig.


----------



## Kalistoval

Didn't change anything at all just cleaned my rad and sat it on top of my case.





20 Runs Very High



(Lol Edit this pic I had company and forgot to take a screen shot)



@Minotaurtoo


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> The 4300 is a bad bin.
> 9370 makes the socket overheats on sabertooth,so no 5GHZ


because you are doing it wrong.

So far you are the only person probably in the entirety of overclock.net that says the sabertooth sucks.
Secondly. I am beating your 4300 overclock with my 8370 and I am on a cheaper board than the sabertooth.
Thirdly. If you do your homework you will also discover that Asus uses a double copper PCB on their motherboards even although they don't all it "ultra durable" like the Gigabyte boards. Let's have a look at a few things.

Firstly number 1.
Your rig.

What the hell is going on in there? It's like a rats nest in there. Non wonder things ain't working right

My rig. Taken before its rebuild. Currently its being rebuilt and replumbed.

As you can see. Very neat. You are trying to cool a single cpu with your complex set up. I am cooling a CPU and my two Radeon Fury's on a far simpler custom loop with 680mm of radiator space for around a total of 850W-1000W of total possible dissipation.

Right. Next thing. Your socket. What the hell is that? Judging from the heatspreader over the drivers I assume that is a Sabertooth. Why would you have that mess on your socket?


My socket.

I put heatsinks on my Digi+ drivers because the M5A99FX did not come with a heatspreader like the sabertooth.
Also as you can see my socket is clear and unobstructed. It can recieve the airflow provided by my socket fan.

Which leads me to my next point.

I have a fan that blows onto my socket. Keeps it nice and chilled. Your socket on the other hand. You are smothering it with a heat insulator. Silicone. And some weird ass piece of cloth. And you are wondering why it does so badly.

Next point.

I don't know where that an is blowing. But judging from its position that air isn't making is way to the VRM heatsink.

My VRM heatsink. With a VRM fan with a clear unobstructed intake and blowing out onto the VRM heatsink.


Right shall we see what all of this equals us.
1. VRM temps. I am aiming this thermometer at the capacitors that sit under the overhang of the M5A99FX's VRM heatsink. This image was taken on my 8350 doing a 1.57V 4.95GHz stability test. 60C. I'm guessing that the VRM's could be anything from 10C's hotter than that. But considering this very spot was hitting 90C at 4.8GHz @1.5V before I added the socket and VRM cooling I would say that this is an improvement.


Right. Here are the temperatures of the Digi+ drivers on the back of the motherboard. These can get up to 100C in some cases. In my case. They are a lot better thanks to a few heatsinks and a fan


Now for some 5GHz proofs
The 5GHz runs that I did to get into this rather exclusive club. These were done on my 8370. A lovely low leakage chip.



However 10x runs of IBT AVX on standard isn't enough of a stress test to me to verify stability. In my opinion anybody and their poorly tuned rig can run standard IBT on a poor overclock.

How about 20 runs at Very High for AVX IBT? That's more like it hey?


So in conclusion.

I am getting an 8370 to 5GHz stable on a motherboard that is weaker than your Sabertooth.

A motherboard that you can't even get to drive a 4300 to 5GHz at safe voltage levels.

You said you have been overclocking since you were 11. I have been overclocking since I was 13. That is 10 years of experience for me. Just because you are overclocking since you were 11 doesn't actually mean you have been doing it RIGHT for all these years.

As your signature says. "Nobody overclocks like Iwamotto Tetsuz" you are right. Nobody overclocks like you. Because everybody else gets it right. And you are getting it oh so so So HORRIBLY WRONG!


----------



## Kalistoval

Comes to mind when we try to help em out @alistair he's just going to say


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ha got 5ghz with a Nzxt Kraken x60


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> because you are doing it wrong.
> 
> So far you are the only person probably in the entirety of overclock.net that says the sabertooth sucks.
> Secondly. I am beating your 4300 overclock with my 8370 and I am on a cheaper board than the sabertooth.
> Thirdly. If you do your homework you will also discover that Asus uses a double copper PCB on their motherboards even although they don't all it "ultra durable" like the Gigabyte boards. Let's have a look at a few things.
> 
> Firstly number 1.
> Your rig.
> 
> What the hell is going on in there? It's like a rats nest in there. Non wonder things ain't working right
> 
> My rig. Taken before its rebuild. Currently its being rebuilt and replumbed.
> 
> As you can see. Very neat. You are trying to cool a single cpu with your complex set up. I am cooling a CPU and my two Radeon Fury's on a far simpler custom loop with 680mm of radiator space for around a total of 850W-1000W of total possible dissipation.
> 
> Right. Next thing. Your socket. What the hell is that? Judging from the heatspreader over the drivers I assume that is a Sabertooth. Why would you have that mess on your socket?
> 
> 
> My socket.
> 
> I put heatsinks on my Digi+ drivers because the M5A99FX did not come with a heatspreader like the sabertooth.
> Also as you can see my socket is clear and unobstructed. It can recieve the airflow provided by my socket fan.
> 
> Which leads me to my next point.
> 
> I have a fan that blows onto my socket. Keeps it nice and chilled. Your socket on the other hand. You are smothering it with a heat insulator. Silicone. And some weird ass piece of cloth. And you are wondering why it does so badly.
> 
> Next point.
> 
> I don't know where that an is blowing. But judging from its position that air isn't making is way to the VRM heatsink.
> 
> My VRM heatsink. With a VRM fan with a clear unobstructed intake and blowing out onto the VRM heatsink.
> 
> 
> Right shall we see what all of this equals us.
> 1. VRM temps. I am aiming this thermometer at the capacitors that sit under the overhang of the M5A99FX's VRM heatsink. This image was taken on my 8350 doing a 1.57V 4.95GHz stability test. 60C. I'm guessing that the VRM's could be anything from 10C's hotter than that. But considering this very spot was hitting 90C at 4.8GHz @1.5V before I added the socket and VRM cooling I would say that this is an improvement.
> 
> 
> Right. Here are the temperatures of the Digi+ drivers on the back of the motherboard. These can get up to 100C in some cases. In my case. They are a lot better thanks to a few heatsinks and a fan
> 
> 
> Now for some 5GHz proofs
> The 5GHz runs that I did to get into this rather exclusive club. These were done on my 8370. A lovely low leakage chip.
> 
> 
> 
> However 10x runs of IBT AVX on standard isn't enough of a stress test to me to verify stability. In my opinion anybody and their poorly tuned rig can run standard IBT on a poor overclock.
> 
> How about 20 runs at Very High for AVX IBT? That's more like it hey?
> 
> 
> So in conclusion.
> 
> I am getting an 8370 to 5GHz stable on a motherboard that is weaker than your Sabertooth.
> 
> A motherboard that you can't even get to drive a 4300 to 5GHz at safe voltage levels.
> 
> You said you have been overclocking since you were 11. I have been overclocking since I was 13. That is 10 years of experience for me. Just because you are overclocking since you were 11 doesn't actually mean you have been doing it RIGHT for all these years.
> 
> As your signature says. "Nobody overclocks like Iwamotto Tetsuz" you are right. Nobody overclocks like you. Because everybody else gets it right. And you are getting it oh so so So HORRIBLY WRONG!





I want you to post that at my build log not here


----------



## Kalistoval

So I get in 5ghz right?


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> you want to use a large radiator and then use plumbing adapters to size it down I am running 1/2 vinyl tubing on mine I used large 1 1/2 vinyl to adapt to a 1inch or so plumbing adapter to 1/2 threaded to put my barbs in.
> 
> here is a post with pics also http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/80#post_23275221
> 
> a hint also you want to build a box that fits the surface of radiator i just recently did this this allows the system to get a chimney effect and pulls the heat out more efficiently I don't even run my fans 90% of time so I run dead silent all but my case fans which again are turned down also.


If you want to add a heater core out of a '88 Lincoln to that I got one. One of the last copper / brass ones made. I thought about using it by putting it in one case by its self and running tubing to the other instead I ended up with this.


I may even finish this. maybe


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> because you are doing it wrong.
> 
> So far you are the only person probably in the entirety of overclock.net that says the sabertooth sucks.
> Secondly. I am beating your 4300 overclock with my 8370 and I am on a cheaper board than the sabertooth.
> Thirdly. If you do your homework you will also discover that Asus uses a double copper PCB on their motherboards even although they don't all it "ultra durable" like the Gigabyte boards. Let's have a look at a few things.
> 
> Firstly number 1.
> Your rig.
> 
> What the hell is going on in there? It's like a rats nest in there. Non wonder things ain't working right
> 
> My rig. Taken before its rebuild. Currently its being rebuilt and replumbed.
> 
> As you can see. Very neat. You are trying to cool a single cpu with your complex set up. I am cooling a CPU and my two Radeon Fury's on a far simpler custom loop with 680mm of radiator space for around a total of 850W-1000W of total possible dissipation.
> 
> Right. Next thing. Your socket. What the hell is that? Judging from the heatspreader over the drivers I assume that is a Sabertooth. Why would you have that mess on your socket?
> 
> 
> My socket.
> 
> I put heatsinks on my Digi+ drivers because the M5A99FX did not come with a heatspreader like the sabertooth.
> Also as you can see my socket is clear and unobstructed. It can recieve the airflow provided by my socket fan.
> 
> Which leads me to my next point.
> 
> I have a fan that blows onto my socket. Keeps it nice and chilled. Your socket on the other hand. You are smothering it with a heat insulator. Silicone. And some weird ass piece of cloth. And you are wondering why it does so badly.
> 
> Next point.
> 
> I don't know where that an is blowing. But judging from its position that air isn't making is way to the VRM heatsink.
> 
> My VRM heatsink. With a VRM fan with a clear unobstructed intake and blowing out onto the VRM heatsink.
> 
> 
> Right shall we see what all of this equals us.
> 1. VRM temps. I am aiming this thermometer at the capacitors that sit under the overhang of the M5A99FX's VRM heatsink. This image was taken on my 8350 doing a 1.57V 4.95GHz stability test. 60C. I'm guessing that the VRM's could be anything from 10C's hotter than that. But considering this very spot was hitting 90C at 4.8GHz @1.5V before I added the socket and VRM cooling I would say that this is an improvement.
> 
> 
> Right. Here are the temperatures of the Digi+ drivers on the back of the motherboard. These can get up to 100C in some cases. In my case. They are a lot better thanks to a few heatsinks and a fan
> 
> 
> Now for some 5GHz proofs
> The 5GHz runs that I did to get into this rather exclusive club. These were done on my 8370. A lovely low leakage chip.
> 
> 
> 
> However 10x runs of IBT AVX on standard isn't enough of a stress test to me to verify stability. In my opinion anybody and their poorly tuned rig can run standard IBT on a poor overclock.
> 
> How about 20 runs at Very High for AVX IBT? That's more like it hey?
> 
> 
> So in conclusion.
> 
> I am getting an 8370 to 5GHz stable on a motherboard that is weaker than your Sabertooth.
> 
> A motherboard that you can't even get to drive a 4300 to 5GHz at safe voltage levels.
> 
> You said you have been overclocking since you were 11. I have been overclocking since I was 13. That is 10 years of experience for me. Just because you are overclocking since you were 11 doesn't actually mean you have been doing it RIGHT for all these years.
> 
> As your signature says. "Nobody overclocks like Iwamotto Tetsuz" you are right. Nobody overclocks like you. Because everybody else gets it right. And you are getting it oh so so So HORRIBLY WRONG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want you to post that at my build log not here
Click to expand...

Why would I post it in your build log? The post I sent your way corresponds to the discussion being had in the 5GHz club and your claims that a Sabertooth is an inferior board and that the 9370 is somehow a better chip than its better binned brother the 9590.

And all the other hoggs wallop you have posted over time that I am going to get into.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I get in 5ghz right?


give me a bit... work is killing me... I'll have to review the pics and add you to the list









Edit.. got it you're officially on the list now


----------



## white owl

How much Ghz is a sandwich good for?


And what in god's name are you doing with an MOT?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

so... dumb question... how can I block certain members from this thread?


----------



## inedenimadam

You guys that are using heatsinks/fans on the backside of the socket...

I offer this:



I have seen someone on OCN mod it to their backplate, but I cant for the life of me find it right now.

Will post back when I manage it.

Bam...found it:

Skupples STH10


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You guys that are using heatsinks/fans on the backside of the socket...
> 
> I offer this:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen someone on OCN mod it to their backplate, but I cant for the life of me find it right now.
> 
> Will post back when I manage it.
> 
> Bam...found it:
> 
> Skupples STH10


I just have a 120mm fan on the back of mine, unfortunately I didn't fill my socket with grease or cut up one of my lumberjack shirts to insulate heat...


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> give me a bit... work is killing me... I'll have to review the pics and add you to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.. got it you're officially on the list now


Yes! Its because my Asus board has 2x more copper!!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Yes! Its because my Asus board has 2x more copper!!


ROFL


----------



## Minotaurtoo

This is a bit off topic, but is there any way I can give someone else the ability to edit this thread when needed... There are times like lately that I have way to much work going on and I can't devote much time to this like I want to / need to... especially when things get heated up... I'll give Iwamotto Tetsuz one thing, he can sure get a thread rolling along... and give a lot of "what not to do" information at the same time...


----------



## Kalistoval

He really grinds ricks gears lol


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'll give Iwamotto Tetsuz one thing, he can sure get a thread rolling along... and give a lot of "what not to do" information at the same time...


What do you mean? You appreciate some of my posts and think its helpfull


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> What do you mean? You appreciate some of my posts and think its helpfull


helpful... well it did fire up a semi-dead thread... appreciate.... its kinda like getting a severe cold and having to stay home from work... yeah the day off is nice...

yes I'm being "nice" here... Tetsuz... If I may be blunt... you are what is called a troll... sorry if you don't like it.. but... even trolls have a roll to play in the internet community... usually to fire it up... just be careful, sometimes trolls cross the line and get banned.

On another note... I still cringe at those photo's of your pc... I'm not real big into cable management and such...but dang dude.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> helpful... well it did fire up a semi-dead thread... appreciate.... its kinda like getting a severe cold and having to stay home from work... yeah the day off is nice...
> 
> yes I'm being "nice" here... Tetsuz... If I may be blunt... you are what is called a troll... sorry if you don't like it.. but... even trolls have a roll to play in the internet community... usually to fire it up... just be careful, sometimes trolls cross the line and get banned.
> 
> On another note... I still cringe at those photo's of your pc... I'm not real big into cable management and such...but dang dude.


Im sure


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Didnt mean


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

You need to talk to a mod if you want to turnover the reins to someone. But don't worry, some threads dont get updated by some OPs regularly as well.

I have a suggestion though. We can add a spreadsheet thing of the qualified entries on this club. With clickable links to each entries.

That would be awesome.


----------



## white owl

I broke Windows fine tuning 5Ghz..

No operating system found...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I broke Windows fine tuning 5Ghz..
> 
> No operating system found...


ouch...I had to do a fresh install the other day...bad overclock on my RAM decided to ruin my raid0 array.


----------



## white owl

Probably what happened here.
2 cheap SSDs in Raid 0.

I keep all software .exe, drivers and game .iso on various HDDs along with movies and such.
So nothing lost. Just time.
I can rebuild my PC 100% offline.

I learned the first time.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Probably what happened here.
> 2 cheap SSDs in Raid 0.
> 
> I keep all software .exe, drivers and game .iso on various HDDs along with movies and such.
> So nothing lost. Just time.
> I can rebuild my PC 100% offline.
> 
> I learned the first time.


Yeah, Raid0 with writecachebuffer off is incredibly delicate.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> This is a bit off topic, but is there any way I can give someone else the ability to edit this thread when needed... There are times like lately that I have way to much work going on and I can't devote much time to this like I want to / need to... especially when things get heated up... I'll give Iwamotto Tetsuz one thing, he can sure get a thread rolling along... and give a lot of "what not to do" information at the same time...


In the CHIV thread the "members" list is a google spread sheet I believe and it was shared (owner gave permission etc) with me to make changes as he too got caught up in life's extra joys and needed some help.
I honestly don't know what all it involved on his (eclipseaudio4 thread starter) part but it was as easy as signing in using a gmail account on my end. I know this isn't the complete answer but thought I'd share in case it's of any value. There's a link in my sig to the club thread.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I broke Windows fine tuning 5Ghz..
> 
> No operating system found...


overclock was unstable and writing corrupted data just like I told Iwamotto Tetsuz running a unstable overclock is like playing russian ruollet and that is why I said undervolting the 9370 as far as he did was like almost committing suicide on stability he was trying to run the OEM 9370 at 1.3v we are talking a 1.4v or so CPU at 1.3v he was forcing it to run unstable even running stock clocks talk about risk of corrupting the OS and such.


----------



## white owl

So an unstable CPU will produce bad data?
I figured it crashed while Windows was doing something.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I broke Windows fine tuning 5Ghz..
> 
> No operating system found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclock was unstable and writing corrupted data just like I told Iwamotto Tetsuz running a unstable overclock is like playing russian ruollet and that is why I said undervolting the 9370 as far as he did was like almost committing suicide on stability he was trying to run the OEM 9370 at 1.3v we are talking a 1.4v or so CPU at 1.3v he was forcing it to run unstable even running stock clocks talk about risk of corrupting the OS and such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wanna hear the guy arguing with Doyll about the bearings in fans. Good god man. It's like he thinks he has the brain of this crazy super engineer scientist thing. But in reality on the other side of the one way glass we are watching him just running and bouncing against the walls of his padded cell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm sitting in a room. Made up of only big white walls and in the halls there people looking through the window and they know exactly what we're here for. "
Click to expand...

The enthusiasm of youth not yet tempered by the experience of catastrophic failure.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> So an unstable CPU will produce bad data?
> I figured it crashed while Windows was doing something.


yes it will corrupt the OS overtime or all at once and with a raid0 setup the risk of a unrecoverable crash is worse because it is striped between 2 drives or more without any redundancy.


----------



## The Sandman

I'll leave this for anyone interested in my it is we (that care/know) test the we do. http://www.overclock.net/t/990229/stress-testing-warning/20#post_13127125
The finest description I've found so far.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> So an unstable CPU will produce bad data?
> I figured it crashed while Windows was doing something.


Yeah, a cpu can throw an error that is not caught, and it can get commited. On a raid0 array, there is zero redundancy, and because the data is non sequential, without a buffer, it becomes that much more volatile. I had my system 24hour+ realbench tested and running flawless, decided to squeeze a bit lower CAS out of my DDR4 and had a complete mess of an OS after just a couple hours of stress testing and adjusting. I gave up and went back to a higher CAS and stuck with it. It was not a big surprise to me though, I knew better than to dial in on Raid0, just got lazy and didn't want to open the case up and swap drivers after updating BIOS(which clears the overclock from the system).


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You need to talk to a mod if you want to turnover the reins to someone. But don't worry, some threads dont get updated by some OPs regularly as well.
> 
> I have a suggestion though. We can add a spreadsheet thing of the qualified entries on this club. With clickable links to each entries.
> 
> That would be awesome.


I'd actually like that... why I hit quote instead of multi I don't know... now back to read other posts


----------



## white owl

Does any one know if RealBench tests for errors? I've never used it.
I'm trying to find a colder stress test that is somewhat intelligent.
I'm trying to get stable by methodically tuning one thing at a time and Prime95 is too hot to run for as many hours as this is going to take.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Does any one know if RealBench tests for errors? I've never used it.
> I'm trying to find a colder stress test that is somewhat intelligent.
> I'm trying to get stable by methodically tuning one thing at a time and Prime95 is too hot to run for as many hours as this is going to take.


Realbench is pretty good. I would use it more if it didn't load GPUs as well (I have my own methodology for testing that). Have you tried x264? Its pretty much my go-to, nice and cool, and is pretty much what RealBench is doing anyway, without the side of GPGPU work.

Honestly, I don't like programs that stop when there is an error and say "halted" or "error detected" or "rounding error" and then quit work. I would rather BSOD and see the code so I know where the problem lies. Which is why I use x264. If you need help getting it set up, I could make a .bat file tailored to your processor so its just one click to get it loaded.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Realbench is pretty good. I would use it more if it didn't load GPUs as well (I have my own methodology for testing that). Have you tried x264? Its pretty much my go-to, nice and cool, and is pretty much what RealBench is doing anyway, without the side of GPGPU work.
> 
> Honestly, I don't like programs that stop when there is an error and say "halted" or "error detected" or "rounding error" and then quit work. I would rather BSOD and see the code so I know where the problem lies. Which is why I use x264. If you need help getting it set up, I could make a .bat file tailored to your processor so its just one click to get it loaded.


I can never get it to work. So yeah.
It may have just been the copy of Windows 7 I was using. It wouldn't let me use CPU-Z, realbench or even some Nvidia drivers.
I downloaded this copy and installed it today. Everything seems to work thus far. Even the latest drivers.
I've been using Handbrake to encode a 4k video. Takes 6 hours or so.


----------



## mus1mus

You can try X265 as well.

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_1080p/


----------



## white owl

I think I'm missing something.
It only ran for a few seconds. Rooted around in the folders but didn't find anything.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I think I'm missing something.
> It only ran for a few seconds. Rooted around in the folders but didn't find anything.


Here, just drop the custom run into the main folder and click it, enter the number of runs.

Download: x264 stability test

CustomRun.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## Minotaurtoo

you know... I tested a theory once.... its always been said that instability can occur at any % usage... but I ran a stability test on one thread... for like 2 days while I was downloading something... found nothing wrong... funny bit was... I new the clock was unstable... I'm not as worried over losing my OS as most should be... mostly because all my important stuff is backed up... and I've gotten pretty good over the years at recovering dorked OS's... but I believe based on those results that full power stress testing is important... pick your favorite test, but the one used to enter this club is just a basic quick test... it's pretty good at picking out major instabilities quick... but could miss more subtle ones...

edit.. I should mention, that this is actually my response to something I've been reading for a while and not directed at anyone in this thread... just putting it out there.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Here, just drop the custom run into the main folder and click it, enter the number of runs.
> 
> Download: x264 stability test
> 
> CustomRun.zip 1k .zip file


I can't thank you enough. It worked but I can't run ATM.
I'm downloading GTA5 ATM (borked my OS) so I'll start tomorrow. I'll be damned if I have to do all this over again tonight. I'm close to my data cap now.









And @Minotaurtoo
I've had games BSOD on launch after running IBT. So weird.









EDIT:
I'd like to thank every one here. For such an exclusive group, every one has done a good job on helping me get in and reach my goals. My faith in humanity isn't restored, but there is hope.

Did you guys know they make rads like this?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/new-watercool-mo-ra3-360-lc.html

I could fit one on either side of my pedestal perfectly. It's basically just a stand made of 1 1/2" x 1/4" angle iron with wheels on it to keep the PC off the floor and a boxed in area for the PC to sit in.
I've never seen any one use them though.
It's like 3 rads for the price of one but with better flow. I bet one would get me close to ambient. And I could fit 2 of them.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> you know... I tested a theory once.... its always been said that instability can occur at any % usage... but I ran a stability test on one thread... for like 2 days while I was downloading something... found nothing wrong... funny bit was... I new the clock was unstable... I'm not as worried over losing my OS as most should be... mostly because all my important stuff is backed up... and I've gotten pretty good over the years at recovering dorked OS's... but I believe based on those results that full power stress testing is important... pick your favorite test, but the one used to enter this club is just a basic quick test... it's pretty good at picking out major instabilities quick... but could miss more subtle ones...
> 
> edit.. I should mention, that this is actually my response to something I've been reading for a while and not directed at anyone in this thread... just putting it out there.


I always tell everyone to close down all programs other than temp monitoring software, clear the notification area of all programs etc then test. I always test like this and my system isn't "work stable" until it can pass 10 runs of Very High IBT AVX. Never had an issue or OS issues with my testing even with a PCIe overclock (which I know some will wince and groan at but shush it's been overclocked for 2 years strong).


----------



## miklkit

Someone mentioned that a bad OC can not only wreck the OS but can wreck the hard drive. I have several old hard drives that I can no longer get into and they all came from pure dog stock intel machines. Since I starterd OCing AMD almost three years ago I have not lost a OS or a hard drive.

I don't have the patience to let my rig hum to itself for 24 hours of P95, so settle for 20 passes of IBT AVX. Something happens around pass 16-18 and if it can get past that it's cherry.

Trying to talk meself into giving meself a Sabertooth for Christmas so I can get back to the full monty again.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Someone mentioned that a bad OC can not only wreck the OS but can wreck the hard drive. I have several old hard drives that I can no longer get into and they all came from pure dog stock intel machines. Since I starterd OCing AMD almost three years ago I have not lost a OS or a hard drive.
> 
> I don't have the patience to let my rig hum to itself for 24 hours of P95, so settle for 20 passes of IBT AVX. Something happens around pass 16-18 and if it can get past that it's cherry.
> 
> Trying to talk meself into giving meself a Sabertooth for Christmas so I can get back to the full monty again.


Do it you know you want to....








I'm the exact same but its a gigabyte Z97x-SOC for my i5 rig... Trying my best to resist the urge! I also need another D5 for the i5 rig as I have a block and naked mount kit on it's way!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have a block and naked mount kit on it's way!


That is how I run my IvyBridge i5 @5ghz...it doesn't even break a sweat. It runs cooler than it did stock clocks with the intel heatsink.

Amazing kit. good purchase.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> no you most certainly are not you need to stop even posting in the thread you have already got everyone hating you and wanting you to shutup and go back to being the kid you are in the real world you are not a overclocker and have not got the skills needed to be giving any advice to anyone about overclocking and pretty much anything PC related Iwamotto Tetsuz get a life and take the hint nearly everyone in every thread you have posted in has given you.


I second the motion







+Rep


----------



## JourneymanMike

Gentlemen! If there is something, or somebody, you disagree with and get all out of sorts with, put him on ignore, or block them from your sight...

No need to be mean to that person, Getting mad hurts you more than him. Your wasting valuable resources (your thinking process and peace of mind) whining about him!

Do this for yourself!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

A kind reminder of our rules.
Quote:


> *You may NOT:*
> 
> Abuse, harass, threaten or intimidate other Overclock.net users
> 
> *You are EXPECTED to:*
> 
> Treat others with respect at all times
> Maintain an environment that is friendly to all ages


http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*


Hey buddy. Just a quick check.

I have been bugged trying out IBT with Intel and found out that the IBT AVX link at the OP is somewhat not compatible with Intel.

This one runs fine though. IBT v2.54

Can the Intel guys here confirm? If so, can we get this version linked to the OP as well?

As well Temp Limits for Intel.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy. Just a quick check.
> 
> I have been bugged trying out IBT with Intel and found out that the IBT AVX link at the OP is somewhat not compatible with Intel.
> 
> This one runs fine though. IBT v2.54
> 
> Can the Intel guys here confirm? If so, can we get this version linked to the OP as well?
> 
> As well Temp Limits for Intel.
Click to expand...

Right on all counts from where I sit with my 4790k . 4.6ghz hitting 81 C cooling on silent.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy. Just a quick check.
> 
> I have been bugged trying out IBT with Intel and found out that the IBT AVX link at the OP is somewhat not compatible with Intel.
> 
> This one runs fine though. IBT v2.54
> 
> Can the Intel guys here confirm? If so, can we get this version linked to the OP as well?
> 
> As well Temp Limits for Intel.
Click to expand...

is that the non AVX version of IBT if so that would be counterproductive to the Intel guys who got in already using IBT AVX in short it is like changing the rules 1/2 way thru a race season.

I simply believe rules are rules if IBT AVX is such a NO NO on Intel why is it a few in here made it thru with it and again how is that a fault of the leader of the club that he should change in short I vote things stay as they are if IBT AVX is incompatable with Intel it is a fault of Intels given it is Intel Burn Test in question as being incompatible with Intel CPU's I would say that is a fault to be laid on Intels head not the clubs leaders head or current members heads because if ground rules get changed now well that will cause alot of stink.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy. Just a quick check.
> 
> I have been bugged trying out IBT with Intel and found out that the IBT AVX link at the OP is somewhat not compatible with Intel.
> 
> This one runs fine though. IBT v2.54
> 
> Can the Intel guys here confirm? If so, can we get this version linked to the OP as well?
> 
> As well Temp Limits for Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that the non AVX version of IBT if so that would be counterproductive to the Intel guys who got in already using IBT AVX in short it is like changing the rules 1/2 way thru a race season.
> 
> I simply believe rules are rules if IBT AVX is such a NO NO on Intel why is it a few in here made it thru with it and again how is that a fault of the leader of the club that he should change in short I vote things stay as they are if IBT AVX is incompatable with Intel it is a fault of Intels given it is Intel Burn Test in question as being incompatible with Intel CPU's I would say that is a fault to be laid on Intels head not the clubs leaders head or current members heads because if ground rules get changed now well that will cause alot of stink.
Click to expand...

I just tried both versions on my x99 rig. I could't get the OP version to run at all, like it would start, but instantly give me a vauge failure warning before loading any cores, leading me to agree that the OP version has some compatibility issues. The version linked by mus1mus however, ran just fine and instantly brought my 5820k closer to thermal throttle than it has ever been, which is par for the course for an AVX load on Haswell. 20C higher to be precise...kind of scary.

My post should not be taken as confirmation of the recent linked version containing AVX instructions, just that the mus1mus's suggestion should be considered, and further investigation into the different versions should be done. The version numbers are the same.

Edit: strange 1/2 quote removed


----------



## mus1mus

I am not posting one coz I have a chip that needs consideration. But because a case needs to be considered.

5930K, 4790K, 4770, 4690. Nothing can run the OP IBT. But Prime 277 runs fine. So is the latest Prime. I believe it's no coincidence.

It's also no coincidence if the OP version is patched to run on AMD. Remember the version prior to the OP?

And ohh, my GFlops on a 4790K goes sky high.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Right on all counts from where I sit with my 4790k . 4.6ghz hitting 81 C cooling on silent.


Yo. I smell something.

My chip also peaks to 81 on 2 Cores. But can't go further.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not posting one coz I have a chip that needs consideration. But because a case needs to be considered.
> 
> 5930K, 4790K, 4770, 4690. Nothing can run the OP IBT. But Prime 277 runs fine. So is the latest Prime. I believe it's no coincidence.
> 
> It's also no coincidence if the OP version is patched to run on AMD. Remember the version prior to the OP?
> 
> And ohh, my GFlops on a 4790K goes sky high.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Right on all counts from where I sit with my 4790k . 4.6ghz hitting 81 C cooling on silent.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo. I smell something.
> 
> My chip also peaks to 81 on 2 Cores. But can't go further.
Click to expand...

On high setttings I was getting about 120 gflops, but I have zero faith in that number as being any kind of benchmark.


----------



## mus1mus

I no right.


----------



## white owl

I have a job now....buss boy FTW.
5Ghz is scary when you can't afford a cooler...let alone a new CPU.

My direct die dreams may just happen after all.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

lots of intel guys have played with this ibt version.. I don't think its "amd" tuned... from what I've read on it, it stresses the Intel chips so hard it can actually cause damage though... still looking into a "tit for tat" equivalent to use... and prime isn't it.. I've seen prime miss things before and I've seen the ibt 2.54 that you linked miss things before... just saying... it isn't the same.. and therefore won't do...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> lots of intel guys have played with this ibt version.. I don't think its "amd" tuned... from what I've read on it, it stresses the Intel chips so hard it can actually cause damage though... still looking into a "tit for tat" equivalent to use... and prime isn't it.. I've seen prime miss things before and I've seen the ibt 2.54 that you linked miss things before... just saying... it isn't the same.. and therefore won't do...


yeah I did testing just yesterday well late lastnight and IBT 2.54 is much less strain on my CPU to point it runs 10c+ cooler than IBT AVX and my OC's that were unstable on IBT AVX are stable on IBT 2.54. So I believe IBT 2.54 is a bit of a cheat move because it doesn't test as hard and is like cheating people that followed the original rules with IBT AVX also to point this out I can run 1.5v flat on IBT 2.54 yet on IBT AVX I need 1.536v to do 5ghz x8 so do the math.

I likely could have dropped voltage even farther running IBT 2.54 but decided it was so much lighter of a test than IBT AVX I just decided to stop and accept it is around 35%+ less stress on the CPU and will get probably 50% or more false positive 24/7 5ghz entrances to club which I believe is why the requirements are what they are now to make it a harder club to get into that requires real proof to get in but if it does get changed to IBT 2.54 well quess what I might redo my entry and run around 1.475v~ to get 24/7 5ghz entry even though we all know it won't be stable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> lots of intel guys have played with this ibt version.. I don't think its "amd" tuned... from what I've read on it, it stresses the Intel chips so hard it can actually cause damage though... still looking into a "tit for tat" equivalent to use... and prime isn't it.. I've seen prime miss things before and I've seen the ibt 2.54 that you linked miss things before... just saying... it isn't the same.. and therefore won't do...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I did testing just yesterday well late lastnight and IBT 2.54 is much less strain on my CPU to point it runs 10c+ cooler than IBT AVX and my OC's that were unstable on IBT AVX are stable on IBT 2.54. So I believe IBT 2.54 is a bit of a cheat move because it doesn't test as hard and is like cheating people that followed the original rules with IBT AVX also to point this out I can run 1.5v flat on IBT 2.54 yet on IBT AVX I need 1.536v to do 5ghz x8 so do the math.
> 
> I likely could have dropped voltage even farther running IBT 2.54 but decided it was so much lighter of a test than IBT AVX I just decided to stop and accept it is around 35%+ less stress on the CPU and will get probably 50% or more false positive 24/7 5ghz entrances to club which I believe is why the requirements are what they are now to make it a harder club to get into that requires real proof to get in but if it does get changed to IBT 2.54 well quess what I might redo my entry and run around 1.475v~ to get 24/7 5ghz entry even though we all know it won't be stable.
Click to expand...

We are not looking for a cheat move, there is honestly something broken in the OP version. It will not run on my Haswell-E system, not even at stock. It needs a patch, and unfortunately the information on the internet on the topic is scarce, since the creator of IBT got a real job and ended support for it.

And it is patched for AMD, you can read the change log for IBT, and the creator's thread on Xtremesystems points to users needing a patch for it to run.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Well yeah, If it runs occt or Prime, I see no reason why it shouldn't run IBT.
But hey, I tried putting it into a foder that has too much word length and is non english. IBT fails in 0.1XX seconds every time. untill I put it into a folder thats number and letters.
Probally try clock down a bit and see if its actually the software access error


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, stop turning a simple query into a dog fight. We are all here for a reason.

I'm not gonna cheat. If I want to, I posted a run and kept silent about it. You will NOT have an IDEA.

Stop firing things up over a simple suggestion. We have the proof. And it is something you don't have.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I have a job now....buss boy FTW.
> 5Ghz is scary when you can't afford a cooler...let alone a new CPU.
> 
> My direct die dreams may just happen after all.


I got a used one from ebay for £1


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I got a used one from ebay for £1


Nice, Update us if you get more GHZ with lower temps


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I will say this about intel burn test avx edition... its best run with all other software off, in win 7 compatibility mode and as admin... wonder if that will fix the errors with the haswell's ...

I'm not trying to start a dog fight in here about it... but since we have quite a few intel guys on the list already, I'm forced to assume that its not the "amd patch" everyone is going on about but yet something else.. a wise builder once said, "If it ran on a previous system and now it will not run on a new system, what changed? that will be your problem, nothing more"

again, I'm actually looking and considering a new test... one in which the old list will be just that... an old list and a new list will be started for the new test....

requirements the new test must pass:

1. short enough that anyone can run it without killing their schedule or being forced to leave their pc unattended. (10 - 30 mins)

2. long enough to heat it up good and seek out major thermal issues that would prevent them from running normally 24/7

3. must pick out instabilities quickly... no waiting 12 hrs to find an error... I've seen this done by IBT AVX where prime passed hours, but ibt caught it.

4. must be able to be ran on a wide variety of systems.

Things I'm not considering...

1. it heats my system up to much

2. it stresses my vrms to much...

etc

look, ibt avx really put the burn on my system... I mean way more than anything else I tried... and until recently I hadn't heard any intel guys complain... I did read an article about how the latest octo core intel cpu's couldn't handle that particular test due to the fact it could force more than 300 watts across the cpu even at stock settings... and well.. I'm sorry, but that to me just means that the cpu isn't capable of it... believe me I don't intend to be rude, mean or even un-caring... just not willing to bend or break the rules just to cater to one type of cpu atm... I will have to hear from some serious authority on OC'ing before I change the rules... perhaps the mod's might have a suggestion for me?

edit: I found some haswell cpu's in our list too btw...

13. Avidean 5.049ghz 1.551 vcore Intel I7 4770K Sabertooth Z87 < this is the first one I found... but there are 3 others in the list.

I also just read an article suggesting that the problem lies with auto voltage control.. suggesting to use "fixed" voltage ..

" That only happens if you use auto voltage which uses offset or adaptive voltage.

By fixed 1.30v it will be fixed 1.30 even by those avx2 apps, btw aida64 raises the voltage as well, not just by fpu.







"


----------



## white owl

@Benjiw
That is awesome. Can't wait to see the before and after.

@Minotaurtoo
I think you have some good ideas.
DarkWizzle may have some advice for you on what test to use.
Quote:


> 1. short enough that anyone can run it without killing their schedule or being forced to leave their pc unattended. (10 - 30 mins)


That I don't agree with fully. Why can't some one sit out the time to stress test? If we are trying to validate club members for having 5Ghz stable rigs, that needs to be longer IMO.
I know people have lives but this is a hobby. People were going to stress test anyway...just screen shot it.








5Ghz 24/7+


----------



## mus1mus

I have tested the methods dude. It won't work. The test stops without loading the CPU. And throws in:

*WARNING Linpack Binary stopped unexpectedly.

This could be a result of missing executables, unstable system, or a soft ware bug. If you have UAC enabled please try re-running the program with administrative privileges.*

And btw, coming from the author himself.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/printthread.php?t=197835&pp=100&page=11

Somehow the linpack executables embedded on the AMD patch doesn't work with Haswell. Not sure why.

I know this by checking the Linpack Folders.







Might probably check out linpack libs.









Again, if I run the app I linked and give you screenies, you can not tell it's not the same version as the OP.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have tested the methods dude. It won't work. The test stops without loading the CPU. And throws in:
> 
> *WARNING Linpack Binary stopped unexpectedly.
> 
> This could be a result of missing executables, unstable system, or a soft ware bug. If you have UAC enabled please try re-running the program with administrative privileges.*
> 
> And btw, coming from the author himself.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/printthread.php?t=197835&pp=100&page=11
> 
> Somehow the linpack executables embedded on the AMD patch doesn't work with Haswell. Not sure why.
> 
> I know this by checking the Linpack Folders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might probably check out linpack libs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if I run the app I linked and give you screenies, you can not tell it's not the same version as the OP.


I did run it and I could tell.. half the gflops showed up... its the one we dismissed in the club early on.

and we do have some haswells in the club as mentioned.. so something else is going on.. IDK what... but something else is up.


----------



## mus1mus

Coz you're on AMD FX and you need the version we agreed to be right. Intels cannot. At least for a handful of chips I have tested. I can't find an i3 so I can't. But I think I have an Ivy somewhere.









Anyway, I'd be more interested for those Intel guys to chime in their experiences on both versions.


----------



## DeScheep

Last week I finally made the switch to Intel and I want submit a new +5Ghz score however, this version of IBT AVX is giving me the same issues as other Intel guys are experiencing. It will usually crash between 2 and 10 seconds regardless the speed. I'm running an I7 6700k at 5.1Ghz Atm and it will pass 10 hours of X264 encoding at my current settings.




DeScheep


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> Last week I finally made the switch to Intel and I want submit a new +5Ghz score however, this version of IBT AVX is giving me the same issues as other Intel guys are experiencing. It will usually crash between 2 and 10 seconds regardless the speed. I'm running an I7 6700k at 5.1Ghz Atm and it will pass 10 hours of X264 encoding at my current settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeScheep


Do you think that is a problem in the IBT software, or that IBT + AVX2 workload is just too heavy to stabilize on higher frequency?


----------



## DeScheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Do you think that is a problem in the IBT software, or that IBT + AVX2 workload is just too heavy to stabilize on higher frequency?


Simply software, nothing to do with load. I just took a screenshot at stock speed. Superpi is running to max out the CPU otherwise it goes back to 800Mhz.



DeScheep


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Do you think that is a problem in the IBT software, or that IBT + AVX2 workload is just too heavy to stabilize on higher frequency?
> 
> 
> 
> Simply software, nothing to do with load. I just took a screenshot at stock speed. Superpi is running to max out the CPU otherwise it goes back to 800Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> DeScheep
Click to expand...

Did you ever think Intel themselfs may have blocked IBT AVX and such from running on certain CPU's that theyre worried about not passing the tests Intel has done this in the past Intel may have blocked this directly on the CPU itself which would not suprise me but then again we got like 4 or so haswells that gained entry on here with 24/7 5ghz with IBT AVX version without issues and passed with flying colors so I don't believe it is the software but maybe a case of stability issues on the hardware that is trying to run it.

I believe it was all I5/I7 haswells not to mention other previous versions of Intels that made it into the 24/7 5ghz club and passed with flying colors using IBT AVX.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I no right.


A little warmer tonight, started the fireplace in the basement
Not an entry of course


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Can't get the silly GTX 100i off of idle speed







. One of these days I'll get frustrated enough and swap it out to the 380i on the 480 mm loop.


----------



## DeScheep

I have no idea but something is wrong. I will be very honest and tell you guys I don't pass prime at 5.1 although I run 5.1 24/7 without crashes but I pass it at 5.0. So IBT should not be a problem but it is regardless of CPU speed.

DeScheep

edit: I'm on windows 10 maybe that has someting to do with it?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ok.. if someone with an intel cpu that WILL run the avx edition can run both versions separately of coarse and prove that they can test stability to the same extent on intel cpu's then I will give in and post the other version for intel users only... but I must see where they both pass/fail at the same volts/clocks... with in a tiny margin,.... ie at the tipping point of stability... if one shows instability before the other, then its a no go.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I will say this about intel burn test avx edition... its best run with all other software off, in win 7 compatibility mode and as admin... wonder if that will fix the errors with the haswell's ...
> 
> I also just read an article suggesting that the problem lies with auto voltage control.. suggesting to use "fixed" voltage ..
> 
> " That only happens if you use auto voltage which uses offset or adaptive voltage.
> 
> By fixed 1.30v it will be fixed 1.30 even by those avx2 apps, btw aida64 raises the voltage as well, not just by fpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


It is not about voltage, clocks, or anything else set by the user. The program has not been updated for newer CPU architecture, and therefor will not run. AMD has not come out with anything new since before IBT was written and patched, so there are no compatibility issues.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ok.. if someone with an intel cpu that WILL run the avx edition can run both versions separately of coarse and prove that they can test stability to the same extent on intel cpu's then I will give in and post the other version for intel users only... but I must see where they both pass/fail at the same volts/clocks... with in a tiny margin,.... ie at the tipping point of stability... if one shows instability before the other, then its a no go.


From what I've seen there is a testing program for intel called XTU which is kind of like IBT but more official, might be worth having our blue brethren test that and see if it can validate their 5ghz?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ok.. if someone with an intel cpu that WILL run the avx edition can run both versions separately of coarse and prove that they can test stability to the same extent on intel cpu's then I will give in and post the other version for intel users only... but I must see where they both pass/fail at the same volts/clocks... with in a tiny margin,.... ie at the tipping point of stability... if one shows instability before the other, then its a no go.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen there is a testing program for intel called XTU which is kind of like IBT but more official, might be worth having our blue brethren test that and see if it can validate their 5ghz?
Click to expand...

XTU is garbage though. It is not worth looking into..cant even get gaming stable on it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> XTU is garbage though. It is not worth looking into..cant even get gaming stable on it.


Sorry, I didn't know, please don't shout at me... T_T


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

I'm thinking xtu is more like amd overdrive, its much less stressfull than prime or ibt or occt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> XTU is garbage though. It is not worth looking into..cant even get gaming stable on it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

any test that can prove equal stability to the current test would be acceptable.. but the fail/pass line can't move or all previous results would be invalidated.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> any test that can prove equal stability to the current test would be acceptable.. but the fail/pass line can't move or all previous results would be invalidated.


I'd have no issues resubmitting with a different program if it made things easier for everyone else on the blue team.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh yeah?

Try X265 at X8 Overkill fellas.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh yeah?
> 
> Try X265 at X8 Overkill fellas.


X265 doesn't bake it like IBT does. I wish we could get ahold of the creator of IBT and get him to patch it...or anybody smart enough really.

I was thinking OCCT linpack....


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah, it doesn't but it will tax any OC when in Overkillmode.

What I mean is, you can pass IBT even with a slight Cache or Memory instabilities. X265 will use up the RAM in Overkill.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> X265 doesn't bake it like IBT does. I wish we could get ahold of the creator of IBT and get him to patch it...or anybody smart enough really.
> 
> I was thinking OCCT linpack....


OCCT is actually my favriourte, second faviroute is prime 95. I don't see adding these test in can be harmfull.
You can get some extra intel guys in having compatability issues with ibt


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ok, I have a volunteer... one of our intel members sent me a private message letting me know he'll do the tests for me to see if the other version of intel burn test will be fine for intel chips.. I know it isn't for amd chips as it doesn't eve come close to the same stress level and misses major instabilities... but that may not be true for intel.... only time will tell now.... I'll leave it up to the one who messaged me whether or not they wish to be known publicly for their contribution, but let it be known, I really appreciate it.


----------



## DeScheep

I have a Pentium G4400 (it misses AVX and AVX2) underway, I will test that aswell. Let's hope we can find a solution









DeScheep


----------



## Minotaurtoo

would be greatly appreciated... I'm just trying to find a way to keep the playing field level for all... and keep testing time short... I know that some prefer to do testing right, but to be completely honest... most people I know don't test as much as those high end overclockers on this site... most want a quick test and then run to see what happens... all the dooms day saying about losing your OS is a bit overstated really... I've almost always been able to recover from fractured OS from bad cpu OC... but ram OC... well... that can dork up your system in a hurry lol.. so that's why I'm aiming for a short, but pretty thorough test... I've seen IBT AVX pick out instabilities that hours of prime didn't pick up on...


----------



## white owl

I'm going to make a pot of coffee.


----------



## DeScheep

What is going on? I just found this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568357/skylake-delidded/520_20#post_24601394

DeScheep


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> What is going on? I just found this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568357/skylake-delidded/520_20#post_24601394
> 
> DeScheep


Ok. Here is what happens.
If you don't define *manually* all the values that can push current, voltage or just what ever and leave it on Auto, this will happen.
IBT is just telling your CPU and motherboard to BURN!!! Hence the name.


----------



## DeScheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Ok. Here is what happens.
> If you don't define *manually* all the values that can push current, voltage or just what ever and leave it on Auto, this will happen.
> IBT is just telling your CPU and motherboard to BURN!!! Hence the name.


I was just referring to the fact that he can run IBT AVX with Skylake and many other guys like me have problems with it on haswell and skylake. At the moment we have no clue why some can and others can't.

DeScheep


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> I was just referring to the fact that he can run IBT AVX with Skylake and many other guys like me have problems with it on haswell and skylake. At the moment we have no clue why some can and others can't.
> 
> DeScheep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaotik55*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2632478/


I don't know if the results will be the same on Intel but, I get the same figures.

That is the version I linked.

The IBT AVX on the OP looks like this.


----------



## DeScheep

Many Intel systems just give errors like this. With or without OC.



DeScheep


----------



## mk16

I'm on haswell and got IBT from the IBT site/forum post/ whatever and have a stable 4.5core/4.0uncore clock.

whats all this about ibt not being stable or good for haswell?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> I'm on haswell and got IBT from the IBT site/forum post/ whatever and have a stable 4.5core/4.0uncore clock.
> 
> whats all this about ibt not being stable or good for haswell?


Try the version in the first post of this thread. It is different, despite matching version numbers.

If it runs, can you compare temps and flops for us?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try the version in the first post of this thread. It is different, despite matching version numbers.
> 
> If it runs, can you compare temps and flops for us?


ok the one in op doesnt work what so ever, it crashes on start and when it does run for more then 5 seconds it doesnt max my cpu or anything.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try the version in the first post of this thread. It is different, despite matching version numbers.
> 
> If it runs, can you compare temps and flops for us?
> 
> 
> 
> ok the one in op doesnt work what so ever, it crashes on start and when it does run for more then 5 seconds it doesnt max my cpu or anything.
Click to expand...

try running it as admin that is main cure to fix that issue.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> try running it as admin that is main cure to fix that issue.


thats the only way i can get it to open on my computer


----------



## Minotaurtoo

one poster here has tested the two for me... the one in the OP will run for him and he's on our list... but it fails far sooner than the other one being proposed.... so therefore they are not equally testing the cpu... I'm sorry for those that can't run the version in the OP, but it is better at finding instabilities even on intel systems.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> try running it as admin that is main cure to fix that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> thats the only way i can get it to open on my computer
Click to expand...

That is funny we got haswell I5 / I7 4000 series in the list for full 5ghz 24/7 stable there is a total of like 4 haswells there that run it just fine at full 5ghz and entered the club.

11. fat4l 5.100 1.348vcore Intel I7 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Hero

12. scracy 5.087ghz 1.440 vcore Intel 4790K Gigabyte Z87X UD4H-CF

13. Avidean 5.049ghz 1.551 vcore Intel I7 4770K Sabertooth Z87

27. white owl 5.004 1.441 Intel 4690K Asus Sabertooth Z97 MkII 2

31. DirektEffekt 1.39 vcore Intel 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Gene

34. supermi 5.000 1.448 vcore Intel I7 4930K Asus Rampage Extreme IV

35. Orthello 5.000 1.48 vcore Intel I7 4820K Asus RIVE.

I find it very odd others are having issues running the one in OP because many others have ran it just fine and passed it with flying colors and have gotten entry to the 5ghz 24/7 club all with haswells that I linked I can link other Intels also but I find that a bit outside of what is being disputed here.

I can only say one thing unless Intel has blocked the use of this software recently I don't see how any of this would affect haswell because the OP posts link has not been altered or changed / tampered with so what worked before now doesn't I don't understand this.

I feel people are trying to get around the rules in a odd way by crying foul when very easily / apparently there is another factor at play here I feel people are saying that haswells that gained entry suddenly broke all the rules somehow by doing something that is now suppose to be impossible.

The haswells that gained entry did so properly and obeyed original rules yet now haswell guys are crying foul saying it won't work and can't work and so on yet haswells did it already with success. So people are whining saying rules need to be altered just for haswells now as for skylake I am unsure what is the issue there but haswell this is the issue for me on this subject.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is funny we got haswell I5 / I7 4000 series in the list for full 5ghz 24/7 stable there is a total of like 4 haswells there that run it just fine at full 5ghz and entered the club.
> 
> 11. fat4l 5.100 1.348vcore Intel I7 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Hero
> 
> 12. scracy 5.087ghz 1.440 vcore Intel 4790K Gigabyte Z87X UD4H-CF
> 
> 13. Avidean 5.049ghz 1.551 vcore Intel I7 4770K Sabertooth Z87
> 
> 27. white owl 5.004 1.441 Intel 4690K Asus Sabertooth Z97 MkII 2
> 
> 31. DirektEffekt 1.39 vcore Intel 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Gene
> 
> 34. supermi 5.000 1.448 vcore Intel I7 4930K Asus Rampage Extreme IV
> 
> 35. Orthello 5.000 1.48 vcore Intel I7 4820K Asus RIVE.
> 
> I find it very odd others are having issues running the one in OP because many others have ran it just fine and passed it with flying colors and have gotten entry to the 5ghz 24/7 club all with haswells that I linked I can link other Intels also but I find that a bit outside of what is being disputed here.
> 
> I can only say one thing unless Intel has blocked the use of this software recently I don't see how any of this would affect haswell because the OP posts link has not been altered or changed / tampered with so what worked before now doesn't I don't understand this.
> 
> I feel people are trying to get around the rules in a odd way by crying foul when very easily / apparently there is another factor at play here I feel people are saying that haswells that gained entry suddenly broke all the rules somehow by doing something that is now suppose to be impossible.
> 
> The haswells that gained entry did so properly and obeyed original rules yet now haswell guys are crying foul saying it won't work and can't work and so on yet haswells did it already with success. So people are whining saying rules need to be altered just for haswells now as for skylake I am unsure what is the issue there but haswell this is the issue for me on this subject.


tell all that to my stock clocked haswell with 1.3 on the core and 1.1 on uncore


or would you like me to under clock to 2.5ghz and turn off all the cstates and turbo?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is funny we got haswell I5 / I7 4000 series in the list for full 5ghz 24/7 stable there is a total of like 4 haswells there that run it just fine at full 5ghz and entered the club.
> 
> 11. fat4l 5.100 1.348vcore Intel I7 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Hero
> 
> 12. scracy 5.087ghz 1.440 vcore Intel 4790K Gigabyte Z87X UD4H-CF
> 
> 13. Avidean 5.049ghz 1.551 vcore Intel I7 4770K Sabertooth Z87
> 
> 27. white owl 5.004 1.441 Intel 4690K Asus Sabertooth Z97 MkII 2
> 
> 31. DirektEffekt 1.39 vcore Intel 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Gene
> 
> 34. supermi 5.000 1.448 vcore Intel I7 4930K Asus Rampage Extreme IV
> 
> 35. Orthello 5.000 1.48 vcore Intel I7 4820K Asus RIVE.
> 
> I find it very odd others are having issues running the one in OP because many others have ran it just fine and passed it with flying colors and have gotten entry to the 5ghz 24/7 club all with haswells that I linked I can link other Intels also but I find that a bit outside of what is being disputed here.
> 
> I can only say one thing unless Intel has blocked the use of this software recently I don't see how any of this would affect haswell because the OP posts link has not been altered or changed / tampered with so what worked before now doesn't I don't understand this.
> 
> I feel people are trying to get around the rules in a odd way by crying foul when very easily / apparently there is another factor at play here I feel people are saying that haswells that gained entry suddenly broke all the rules somehow by doing something that is now suppose to be impossible.
> 
> The haswells that gained entry did so properly and obeyed original rules yet now haswell guys are crying foul saying it won't work and can't work and so on yet haswells did it already with success. So people are whining saying rules need to be altered just for haswells now as for skylake I am unsure what is the issue there but haswell this is the issue for me on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> tell all that to my stock clocked haswell with 1.3 on the core and 1.1 on uncore
> 
> 
> or would you like me to under clock to 2.5ghz and turn off all the cstates and turbo?
Click to expand...

I have no clue maybe your chip has degraded below original specs Haswell is kind of known for this if it runs outside of original power draw and such it could be tripping out and causing the failure maybe your OC degraded the CPU due to possibly lack of cooling of some part of the chip.

I have no clue but others run it just fine and have passed it at 5ghz with your same chip look at this one 27. white owl 5.004 1.441 Intel 4690K Asus Sabertooth Z97 MkII 2 he just done this other day if I remember correctly. The only difference of the 4690k and 4670k is the stock clocks and the TIM / IHS pressure theyre essentially same chip.

I want to point out Intel for many generations had issues with the IHS to DIE contact and the TIM used between them and haswell with the VRM's built into the chip itself well this amplified the issue and that is why Intel responded with the devils canyon the refreshed version of the original haswell you have they actually attempted to fix the core issue but only half way fixxed it this is why delidding has become a common conversation for Intel overclockers.


----------



## mk16

2.5ghz on both core and uncore at 1.295v and 1.1v, no cstates, and no turbo.



if this is unstable how can i boot using the same settings at 4.4 core and 3.5 uncore.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> 2.5ghz on both core and uncore at 1.295v and 1.1v, no cstates, and no turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> if this is unstable how can i boot using the same settings at 4.4 core and 3.5 uncore.


not a clue but others have and do just fine using the OP's IBT AVX on haswells and previous Intels


----------



## Minotaurtoo

its got to be a software bug.. incompatibility or such... I remember struggling to get it to work with win 8 at first too.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> its got to be a software bug.. incompatibility or such... I remember struggling to get it to work with win 8 at first too.


i did an sfc/scannow and there is no problems with my os. i have also closed everything in my taskbar.

still get the same problem over and over


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> one poster here has tested the two for me... the one in the OP will run for him and he's on our list... but it fails far sooner than the other one being proposed.... so therefore they are not equally testing the cpu... I'm sorry for those that can't run the version in the OP, but it is better at finding instabilities even on intel systems.


It wouldbe interesting to urge them to show proofs of the app version they are using.









i.e.
App directory and its's subfolders.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is funny we got haswell I5 / I7 4000 series in the list for full 5ghz 24/7 stable there is a total of like 4 haswells there that run it just fine at full 5ghz and entered the club.
> 
> 11. fat4l 5.100 1.348vcore Intel I7 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Hero
> 
> 12. scracy 5.087ghz 1.440 vcore Intel 4790K Gigabyte Z87X UD4H-CF
> 
> 13. Avidean 5.049ghz 1.551 vcore Intel I7 4770K Sabertooth Z87
> 
> 27. white owl 5.004 1.441 Intel 4690K Asus Sabertooth Z97 MkII 2
> 
> 31. DirektEffekt 1.39 vcore Intel 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Gene
> 
> 34. supermi 5.000 1.448 vcore Intel I7 4930K Asus Rampage Extreme IV
> 
> 35. Orthello 5.000 1.48 vcore Intel I7 4820K Asus RIVE.
> 
> I find it very odd others are having issues running the one in OP because many others have ran it just fine and passed it with flying colors and have gotten entry to the 5ghz 24/7 club all with haswells that I linked I can link other Intels also but I find that a bit outside of what is being disputed here.
> 
> I can only say one thing unless Intel has blocked the use of this software recently I don't see how any of this would affect haswell because the OP posts link has not been altered or changed / tampered with so what worked before now doesn't I don't understand this.
> 
> *I feel people are trying to get around the rules in a odd way by crying foul when very easily / apparently there is another factor at play here I feel people are saying that haswells that gained entry suddenly broke all the rules somehow by doing something that is now suppose to be impossible.*
> 
> The haswells that gained entry did so properly and obeyed original rules yet now haswell guys are crying foul saying it won't work and can't work and so on yet haswells did it already with success. So people are whining saying rules need to be altered just for haswells now as for skylake I am unsure what is the issue there but haswell this is the issue for me on this subject.


shut up or put your money where these words are.

No one tries to evade the rules. I opened this up as a suggestion. You keep on insinuating non-sense. we have shown proofs over and over. Not as hearsay.

I bet you think you are on the elite league of all the Overclockers in here.

PS

I'm calling out everyone who passed the tests to show proofs.

Show the app.
Show the directory of the app
Show the subfolders and their contents.
Show the test being run.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> one poster here has tested the two for me... the one in the OP will run for him and he's on our list... but it fails far sooner than the other one being proposed.... so therefore they are not equally testing the cpu... I'm sorry for those that can't run the version in the OP, but it is better at finding instabilities even on intel systems.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldbe interesting to urge them to show proofs of the app version they are using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.e.
> App directory and its's subfolders.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> That is funny we got haswell I5 / I7 4000 series in the list for full 5ghz 24/7 stable there is a total of like 4 haswells there that run it just fine at full 5ghz and entered the club.
> 
> 11. fat4l 5.100 1.348vcore Intel I7 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Hero
> 
> 12. scracy 5.087ghz 1.440 vcore Intel 4790K Gigabyte Z87X UD4H-CF
> 
> 13. Avidean 5.049ghz 1.551 vcore Intel I7 4770K Sabertooth Z87
> 
> 27. white owl 5.004 1.441 Intel 4690K Asus Sabertooth Z97 MkII 2
> 
> 31. DirektEffekt 1.39 vcore Intel 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Gene
> 
> 34. supermi 5.000 1.448 vcore Intel I7 4930K Asus Rampage Extreme IV
> 
> 35. Orthello 5.000 1.48 vcore Intel I7 4820K Asus RIVE.
> 
> I find it very odd others are having issues running the one in OP because many others have ran it just fine and passed it with flying colors and have gotten entry to the 5ghz 24/7 club all with haswells that I linked I can link other Intels also but I find that a bit outside of what is being disputed here.
> 
> I can only say one thing unless Intel has blocked the use of this software recently I don't see how any of this would affect haswell because the OP posts link has not been altered or changed / tampered with so what worked before now doesn't I don't understand this.
> 
> *I feel people are trying to get around the rules in a odd way by crying foul when very easily / apparently there is another factor at play here I feel people are saying that haswells that gained entry suddenly broke all the rules somehow by doing something that is now suppose to be impossible.*
> 
> The haswells that gained entry did so properly and obeyed original rules yet now haswell guys are crying foul saying it won't work and can't work and so on yet haswells did it already with success. So people are whining saying rules need to be altered just for haswells now as for skylake I am unsure what is the issue there but haswell this is the issue for me on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shut up or put your money where these words are.
> 
> No one tries to evade the rules. I opened this up as a suggestion. You keep on insinuating non-sense. we have shown proofs over and over. Not as hearsay.
> 
> I bet you think you are on the elite league of all the Overclockers in here.
> 
> PS
> 
> I'm calling out everyone who passed the tests to show proofs.
> 
> Show the app.
> Show the directory of the app
> Show the subfolders and their contents.
> Show the test being run.
Click to expand...

I just want to point out you can tell which ones are IBT AVX version by the time and Gflops and the end scores it don't take a rocket scientist to see these and correlate them with AVX vs non AVX version so you are the one that is simply over doing it.

Oh and nowhere have a I claimed to be a elite overclocker nor do I believe I am if I had 8ghz OC's maybe but a measly 5ghz is not nothing to write home about or to call myself a elite overclocker. I would just say it is just a bit above average according to my thoughts on that subject and the above average just takes alot of time patience and in general a bit of effort OH did I mention alot of cooling capacity.


----------



## cssorkinman

This is what I get with the ibt in the op


I can run the one mus linked , getting about 120 gflops with a result that starts with 4.

No idea what the difference is, what is fair etc etc.

edit :
( on the 4790k )


----------



## rickcooperjr

no idea myself


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It wouldbe interesting to urge them to show proofs of the app version they are using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.e.
> App directory and its's subfolders.
> shut up or put your money where these words are.
> 
> No one tries to evade the rules. I opened this up as a suggestion. You keep on insinuating non-sense. we have shown proofs over and over. Not as hearsay.
> 
> I bet you think you are on the elite league of all the Overclockers in here.
> 
> PS
> 
> I'm calling out everyone who passed the tests to show proofs.
> 
> Show the app.
> Show the directory of the app
> Show the subfolders and their contents.
> Show the test being run.


im with you.

if my i5 at 2.5ghz core/uncore running at 1.295v core and 1.1v uncore cant even get 10 seconds in before my usage drops to 0 and i get an error code something is up.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I just want to point out you can tell which ones are IBT AVX version by the time and Gflops and the end scores it don't take a rocket scientist to see these and correlate them with AVX vs non AVX version so you are the one that is simply over doing it.
> 
> Oh and nowhere have a I claimed to be a elite overclocker nor do I believe I am if I had 8ghz OC's maybe but a measly 5ghz is not nothing to write home about or to call myself a elite overclocker. I would just say it is just a bit above average according to my thoughts on that subject and the above average just takes alot of time patience and in general a bit of effort OH did I mention alot of cooling capacity.


I guess you didn't look for the results keen enough.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/850_50#post_24109771



Does the numbers match what you can get from your chip at same settings? NOPE.

2nd Example. (No offense to the OP just showing numbers here)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/750_50#post_23962149

Can you again match his numbers on both the flops and the results?



3rd.


Different SKUs. Different Results.

Ifyou think GFlops for Intel will drop when using the non-AVX Version, you don't know what you are believing.

PS,I will pull off a screenshot of my 5930K at 4.4 in a bit both on IBT and OCCT Linpack -64 BiTS - AVX Capable Linpack Enabled.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> *no idea myself*


Clearly,you don't. So don't talk smack.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

alright guys... calm down... the one testing for me can be trusted... but I'll still leave it up to him to post for himself... I saw the results side by side... the one in the op was tougher to pass so its a moot point now.... we must move on.. maybe there is a "universal" test out there that will do... just had to prove to be as difficult to pass as the current one.... preferably test on both amd and intel to verify difficulty.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> its got to be a software bug.. incompatibility or such... I remember struggling to get it to work with win 8 at first too.


Do you get different results from the two different versions?
I can run them both on my 5.0 3570k and see if one gets better flops/higher temps, but that rig is in my bedroom, where my wife is quietly sleeping...so it will have to wait til tomorrow.

I concur about compatibility. Maybe, something that intel has done to microcode in an update has created the incompatibility, and users with older MB BIOS revisions are not affected. Just speculating...but I have just run the gauntlet on my 5820k, and no matter how low the clock, or how high the voltage, it just wont complete a pass, always fails in under 4 seconds...which is odd considering AVX/AVX2 is an intel instruction set, which again points to an outdated IBT.

Edit because the ninja's post above me invalidates my statement:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> alright guys... calm down... the one testing for me can be trusted... but I'll still leave it up to him to post for himself... I saw the results side by side... the one in the op was tougher to pass so its a moot point now.... we must move on.. maybe there is a "universal" test out there that will do... just had to prove to be as difficult to pass as the current one.... preferably test on both amd and intel to verify difficulty.


How does OCCT Linpack run on AMD? http://www.ocbase.com/

Edit again: I really care not what test you choose, my 3570k is ready!


----------



## Kalistoval

I tried the op IBT at very high got to the 5 run out of 10 and it failed I just tried this now. The IBT AVX I used to get into this club was the IBT AVX from the FX Club.


----------



## mus1mus

OCCT Linpack runs hotter than IBT on an AMD I believe.

I can now test my 5930K. IBT that I linked. P95 28.7, OCCT Linpack.

I can even get a semi stable clock to try

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I tried the op IBT at very high got to the 5 run out of 10 and it failed I just tried this now. The IBT AVX I used to get into this club was the IBT AVX from the FX Club.


They are the same


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I tried the op IBT at very high got to the 5 run out of 10 and it failed I just tried this now. The IBT AVX I used to get into this club was the IBT AVX from the FX Club.


Could you link it please? I want to check if it is the exact same file from the op


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Could you link it please? I want to check if it is the exact same file from the op


http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Could you link it please? I want to check if it is the exact same file from the op
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club
Click to expand...

Thanks, unfortunately, it wont run here, currently running stock settings







Probably the exact same one in OP


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Could you link it please? I want to check if it is the exact same file from the op
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, unfortunately, it wont run here, currently running stock settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the exact same one in OP
Click to expand...

it is same exact one I just checked it and it runs fine for me


----------



## Kalistoval

Perhaps the data in the op link is corrupted? I've had my file since 

Edit Found My oldest file still ziped


----------



## Kalistoval

I have multiple copied of the same IBT AVX from the FX club I even have saved the data from October 19 2015 the first day I hit 5ghz and passed it on very high. I just joined the club like what 2 weeks ago, I never used the op's version up until today seeing as how I had downloaded it from the FX club. I ran it for the first time today and it failed.


----------



## white owl

Oh...well may
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks, unfortunately, it wont run here, currently running stock settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the exact same one in OP


Me too.


----------



## mus1mus

Quick update.

Prime 277 Blend is quicker to find instabilities than IBT at Very High that I posted.

Prime 277 - within 2 minutes.
IBT at Very High - failed 4th run.

I hate running it on Maximum for 16GB takes a lot of time to finish a run.

BTW,Prime 287 will simply failand BSOD a 101.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quick update.
> 
> Prime 277 Blend is quicker to find instabilities than IBT at Very High that I posted.
> 
> Prime 277 - within 2 minutes.
> IBT at Very High - failed 4th run.
> 
> I hate running it on Maximum for 16GB takes a lot of time to finish a run.
> 
> BTW,Prime 287 will simply failand BSOD a 101.


I use 28.7 small FFT and it will fail way before IBT.
BSOD, bad results, or simply stopping one core...It will do something.








It is hotter than IBT too.

Is their a reason you use blend over small FFT?
Small FFT goes banay-nay. Blend is alot cooler.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I use 28.7 small FFT and it will fail way before IBT.
> BSOD, bad results, or simply stopping one core...It will do something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hotter than IBT too.
> 
> Is their a reason you use blend over small FFT?
> Small FFT goes banay-nay. Blend is alot cooler.


Small FFT does very little in overall stability. It's more of a cooling test.

Blend will thrash the Cache, Core and Memory all at the same time. It may be cooler,but it's more about finding the overall stability.

Also note, there are parts of the test that it will run hotter. The variance could be about 5-10C from segment to segment.


----------



## Kalistoval

So here's what I've discovered so far. I have a version of IBT AVX I will let the pictures speak for them selves. I will compare it with the FX club's and the op's version.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Here is the compressed file

IBTAVX.zip 4327k .zip file


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So here's what I've discovered so far. I have a version of IBT AVX I will let the pictures speak for them selves. I will compare it with the FX club's and the op's version.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the compressed file
> 
> IBTAVX.zip 4327k .zip file


notice your Gflops are 52-54.6 with AVX version for 5ghz on amd FX 8 core you should be around 90Gflops this is how we can tell non AVX version from AVX version oh and your end result was 3.88 a 8core AMD FX will be 3.69 when doing it at 5ghz again another telling factor Intel chips also follow a similar trend with AVX version vs non AVX version.

Sorry I just realized you done a very high run it has different comparable results but again if was the normal testing method required for the 5ghz 24/7 club entry the before mentioned stuff will apply.

here is a normal run to compare to we should be nearly identical at 5ghz on normal http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695


----------



## Kalistoval

What I'm comparing are the files themselves not my results. A lot of people have argued that gflops are meaningless. Can you take the attached file apart and find out if it has an avx patch?. How do you really know without solid proof it's not running avx?. Only way is to pick it apart and read the coding.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> notice your Gflops are 52-54.6 with AVX version for 5ghz on amd FX 8 core you should be around 90Gflops this is how we can tell non AVX version from AVX version oh and your end result was 3.88 a 8core AMD FX will be 3.69 when doing it at 5ghz again another telling factor *Intel chips also follow a similar trend with AVX version vs non AVX version.
> *
> Sorry I just realized you done a very high run it has different comparable results but again if was the normal testing method required for the 5ghz 24/7 club entry the before mentioned stuff will apply.
> 
> here is a normal run to compare to we should be nearly identical at 5ghz on normal http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695


Like I said, stop claiming what you don't know.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program

Are you gonna argue with the developer himself? 2.54 is AVX. And was not primarily madefor AMD. hence the patched version.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program&p=5121006&viewfull=1#post5121006

Maybe a linpack update will fix the issue.









Be sensible my fried. Have you been infected by the Tetsu Virus?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Like I said, stop claiming what you don't know.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program
> 
> Are you gonna argue with the developer himself? 2.54 is AVX. And was not primarily madefor AMD. hence the patched version.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program&p=5121006&viewfull=1#post5121006
> 
> Maybe a linpack update will fix the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sensible my fried. Have you been infected by the Tetsu Virus?


I ran prime 2.77 using The stilts method (small fft in place custom 768k/896k) worked like a charm 1hr for stability 2hrs+ for reliability.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I ran prime 2.77 using The stilts method (small fft in place custom 768k/896k) worked like a charm 1hr for stability 2hrs+ for reliability.


Try 287. You'll see how it shatters your OC.


----------



## Kalistoval

okay lol


----------



## mus1mus

Me kidding.


----------



## Kalistoval

ran it 768k/896k in place large fftprolly like 30 secs shy of 1 hr


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> ran it 768k/896k in place large fftprolly like 30 secs shy of 1 hr


Nice. Now try blend.







I'm a blend believer, so......


----------



## Kalistoval

lol














any special blend options?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> notice your Gflops are 52-54.6 with AVX version for 5ghz on amd FX 8 core you should be around 90Gflops this is how we can tell non AVX version from AVX version oh and your end result was 3.88 a 8core AMD FX will be 3.69 when doing it at 5ghz again another telling factor *Intel chips also follow a similar trend with AVX version vs non AVX version.
> *
> Sorry I just realized you done a very high run it has different comparable results but again if was the normal testing method required for the 5ghz 24/7 club entry the before mentioned stuff will apply.
> 
> here is a normal run to compare to we should be nearly identical at 5ghz on normal http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, stop claiming what you don't know.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program
> 
> Are you gonna argue with the developer himself? 2.54 is AVX. And was not primarily madefor AMD. hence the patched version.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program&p=5121006&viewfull=1#post5121006
> 
> Maybe a linpack update will fix the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sensible my fried. Have you been infected by the Tetsu Virus?
Click to expand...

There is a 2.54 version without AVX. I have used it myself


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> notice your Gflops are 52-54.6 with AVX version for 5ghz on amd FX 8 core you should be around 90Gflops this is how we can tell non AVX version from AVX version oh and your end result was 3.88 a 8core AMD FX will be 3.69 when doing it at 5ghz again another telling factor *Intel chips also follow a similar trend with AVX version vs non AVX version.
> *
> Sorry I just realized you done a very high run it has different comparable results but again if was the normal testing method required for the 5ghz 24/7 club entry the before mentioned stuff will apply.
> 
> here is a normal run to compare to we should be nearly identical at 5ghz on normal http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, stop claiming what you don't know.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program
> 
> Are you gonna argue with the developer himself? 2.54 is AVX. And was not primarily madefor AMD. hence the patched version.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program&p=5121006&viewfull=1#post5121006
> 
> Maybe a linpack update will fix the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sensible my fried. Have you been infected by the Tetsu Virus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a 2.54 version without AVX. I have used it myself
Click to expand...

TY exactly what I was saying but he claims all 2.54 versions are AVX


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is a 2.54 version without AVX. I have used it myself


Duh. Can't you read?

It's AVX but unpatched for AMD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> TY exactly what I was saying but he claims all 2.54 versions are AVX


They are. But not for patched AMD.

READ


----------



## Kalistoval

LN2 couldn't cool that *burn!*


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> TY exactly what I was saying but he claims all 2.54 versions are AVX


Rick, relax you're getting all aggro again like you got with me that time, just listen to what mus1mus has to say he knows quite a bit. Also mus1mus take it easy Rick does get a bit stubborn but he's still a great guy.

Relax people, it's gone on for long enough now in this thread.


----------



## mus1mus

Nope,I don't know a lot. I can only read.









Rick is a good guy. Great in fact.

Must of been just Tetsutized









In other news,
My 5930K got replaced real quick from an Intel Distro. And clocks just like the previous one.








Back to benching.


----------



## Kalistoval

Blended


----------



## white owl

Pardon me fellas.
Has a conclusion been drawn on what test to use?
I work 5 to close at a bar.


----------



## miklkit

I'm wondering too, but want the decision to not be made in a rush. I want to get my GD80 in the club but not because the standards have been lowered.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

if someone can show me a test that can match the difficulty of the current test within a reasonable time frame that allows for people to not lose their computer for hours just to get in the club and if they fail repeat for hours then I'll consider it after testing myself.... until then... well...its waiting time... I haven't the time to do this research so if any of you do, please do.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> if someone can show me a test that can match the difficulty of the current test within a reasonable time frame that allows for people to not lose their computer for hours just to get in the club and if they fail repeat for hours then I'll consider it after testing myself.... until then... well...its waiting time... I haven't the time to do this research so if any of you do, please do.


IBT / AVX is a great test... Much harder to pass than I thought!

People need to read the Rules, accept them, as they are the way to get into the Club...

Everybody needs to quit *****n' & whining. follow the directions, I did without complaint


----------



## inedenimadam

ok,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> if someone can show me a test that can match the difficulty of the current test within a reasonable time frame that allows for people to not lose their computer for hours just to get in the club and if they fail repeat for hours then I'll consider it after testing myself.... until then... well...its waiting time... I haven't the time to do this research so if any of you do, please do.
> 
> 
> 
> IBT / AVX is a great test... Much harder to pass than I thought!
> 
> People need to read the Rules, accept them, as they are the way to get into the Club...
> 
> Everybody needs to quit *****n' & whining. follow the directions, I did without complaint
Click to expand...

Some cant because the program is outdated. IBT had to be patched for AMD, and now it needs to be patched again for newer intel chips. Or we can just exclude everything that comes after Devils Canyon, including Zen. We could call it "5.0 on old hardware club".

Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> IBT / AVX is a great test... Much harder to pass than I thought!
> 
> People need to read the Rules, accept them, as they are the way to get into the Club...
> 
> Everybody needs to quit *****n' & whining. follow the directions, I did without complaint


Tbh there's not much complaining, we just want to make it fair for both sides using one stress test so its an even playing field. If some people are struggling with IBT AVX with their intel chips then we need to iron out the issue with either switching program or finding a fix or even a version that works on both.

Like I said, if we change the rules and change the program we need to use I'm happy to retest and resubmit without any gripes at all.


----------



## Kalistoval

I recommend The Stilts prime 95 large in place custom 768k min 896k max. Testing should run 1 hr for stability 2 hours for stability & reliability. Then fallow up with Mus1mus method prime 95 blend for 3 hours. I personally can say although I passed The stilts method and it worked very well, I passed it for 2 hrs then ran IBT Avx any got into the club. I then came across 3 different versions of IBT Avx. One was the unpatched version, the next was this clubs version that would fail 20 runs very heavy but if I rebooted it would pass them. The next version was the Fx version the flat out failed after 20 very heavy runs no matter how much I rebooted. I looked for a solution and came across mus1mus's method of running blend. I ran it and failed even though I passed stilts recommendations and this clubs IBT Avx. I found out using blend I need 3 more notches of vcore ran it 3hrs on blend. At 3hrs I stopped it ran re ran Fx club version of Ibt Avx and it passed today.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I recommend The Stilts prime 95 large in place custom 768k min 896k max. Testing should run 1 hr for stability 2 hours for stability & reliability. Then fallow up with Mus1mus method prime 95 blend for 3 hours. I personally can say although I passed The stilts method and it worked very well, I passed it for 2 hrs then ran IBT Avx any got into the club. I then came across 3 different versions of IBT Avx. One was the unpatched version, the next was this clubs version that would fail 20 runs very heavy but if I rebooted it would pass them. The next version was the Fx version the flat out failed after 20 very heavy runs no matter how much I rebooted. I looked for a solution and came across mus1mus's method of running blend. I ran it and failed even though I passed stilts recommendations and this clubs IBT Avx. I found out using blend I need 3 more notches of vcore ran it 3hrs on blend. At 3hrs I stopped it ran re ran Fx club version of Ibt Avx and it passed today.


The FX club IBT AVX is the one I run, it takes a lot of juice for me to pass 5ghz on very high for 10 runs.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The FX club IBT AVX is the one I run, it takes a lot of juice for me to pass 5ghz on very high for 10 runs.


It the best version, I wasn't able to pass it until I passed mus1mus method, I was only able to test mus method because Stilts method got me their.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> IBT / AVX is a great test... Much harder to pass than I thought!
> 
> People need to read the Rules, accept them, as they are the way to get into the Club...
> 
> Everybody needs to quit *****n' & whining. follow the directions, I did without complaint


the thing is my cpu at 2.5ghz and 1.3v cant open the program and run it for more then 10 seconds. if i was really that unstable how can i boot at 4.5 with the same voltage and play bf4 for an hour or 2?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> IBT / AVX is a great test... Much harder to pass than I thought!
> 
> People need to read the Rules, accept them, as they are the way to get into the Club...
> 
> Everybody needs to quit *****n' & whining. follow the directions, I did without complaint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing is my cpu at 2.5ghz and 1.3v cant open the program and run it for more then 10 seconds. if i was really that unstable how can i boot at 4.5 with the same voltage and play bf4 for an hour or 2?
Click to expand...

I just noticed 1.3v at 2.5ghz I have to say that could be part of the issue you are running to much voltage for your clocks haswells are notorious about issues with running to much voltage for a set clock so try working voltage down you might find stability just a little info I wanted to say and sorry for all my blowout before sometimes I get that way and I apoligize.

haswell and AMD FX's don't like to have to much voltage you got to finess the additional voltage to find stability to much or to little will bring about stability issues in alot of chips.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> the thing is my cpu at 2.5ghz and 1.3v cant open the program and run it for more then 10 seconds. if i was really that unstable how can i boot at 4.5 with the same voltage and play bf4 for an hour or 2?


That is called gaming stable or Hurricane stable. It really isn't that stable and takes a lot of maintenance to keep it running. I did that for 6 months with a 9590 @ 5 ghz. No way would it stress test. Instant black screen. But it ran like a stocker otherwise.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> IBT / AVX is a great test... Much harder to pass than I thought!
> 
> People need to read the Rules, accept them, as they are the way to get into the Club...
> 
> Everybody needs to quit *****n' & whining. follow the directions, I did without complaint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing is my cpu at 2.5ghz and 1.3v cant open the program and run it for more then 10 seconds. if i was really that unstable how can i boot at 4.5 with the same voltage and play bf4 for an hour or 2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just noticed 1.3v at 2.5ghz I have to say that could be part of the issue you are running to much voltage for your clocks haswells are notorious about issues with running to much voltage for a set clock so try working voltage down you might find stability just a little info I wanted to say and sorry for all my blowout before sometimes I get that way and I apoligize.
> 
> haswell and AMD FX's don't like to have to much voltage you got to finess the additional voltage to find stability to much or to little will bring about stability issues in alot of chips.
Click to expand...

Rick...it wont run...its not about voltage/clocks/stability...its broken. How much you want to bet it was a microcode update by intel, those that got in on haswell were probably on an early z87, and now were are up to z97 and z107 mobos with the micocode in the BIOS.


----------



## Alastair

Here is an update on my rig. Loop is bled and leak testing right now.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> IBT / AVX is a great test... Much harder to pass than I thought!
> 
> People need to read the Rules, accept them, as they are the way to get into the Club...
> 
> Everybody needs to quit *****n' & whining. follow the directions, I did without complaint


Who was whining?
The problem isn't how hard the test is to run. 10 runs of IBT is nothing. The problem is that it refuses to run on some hardware.

EDIT:
Read previous page. It's been said.

Nice rig there Alastair.

EDIT2:
Too much voltage for a given clock speed?
Hurricane stable?

The program fails at launch. If it ever actually ran the test you'd get bad results (see OP) a lock up or a BSOD.

Seriously what happened in here? Did Twaattso send in the trolls?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here is an update on my rig. Loop is bled and leak testing right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh that's nice, I need to decide on my case for my i5 system, I want to put some big radiators together for it but not sure, I keep thinking of getting the Define S, people suggest the phanteks line to me but I really don't like them.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Rick...it wont run...its not about voltage/clocks/stability...its broken. How much you want to bet it was a microcode update by intel, those that got in on haswell were probably on an early z87, and now were are up to z97 and z107 mobos with the micocode in the BIOS.


I'm thnking the same that Ibt has issues accesing some of the intel hardware


----------



## Minotaurtoo

here is my problem with the prime 95 suggestion... takes way to long... current test takes what... about 3 mins total to find out if you pass or not.... vs a min of 1 hr of prime... uh... no... and I've had many people tell me that even on standard the avx edition of 2.54 was harder to pass than hours of blend on prime 95... now I'm willing to accept that maybe the proposed special run is equal and if someone will actually do the tests and show me in screenshots that the pass/fail occurs at the same volt/clock settings then I will check myself to see if the same occurs for me.... now I'm pretty sure that those who are in the club know where that fine line between pass and fail is at and can do this testing... I just don't have the time or I would myself... too many working hours

seriously though... I don't want it to take a min of 1hr to find out if you can pass imagine how long it could take someone to get it right vs now... with no great proof of stability... seriously... need a short but hard test to pass.

edit: I will say this... I am considering adding an exception for the intel users only and make a special list for them... but I would like to see side by side comparison results of the two tests failing at one setting then both passing at another setting with a loaded voltage increase of no more than .02 or a clock decrease of no more than 50 Mhz


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> here is my problem with the prime 95 suggestion... takes way to long... current test takes what... about 3 mins total to find out if you pass or not.... vs a min of 1 hr of prime... uh... no... and I've had many people tell me that even on standard the avx edition of 2.54 was harder to pass than hours of blend on prime 95... now I'm willing to accept that maybe the proposed special run is equal and if someone will actually do the tests and show me in screenshots that the pass/fail occurs at the same volt/clock settings then I will check myself to see if the same occurs for me.... now I'm pretty sure that those who are in the club know where that fine line between pass and fail is at and can do this testing... I just don't have the time or I would myself... too many working hours
> 
> seriously though... I don't want it to take a min of 1hr to find out if you can pass imagine how long it could take someone to get it right vs now... with no great proof of stability... seriously... need a short but hard test to pass.


What is the problem with newer versions? I know you keep saying AVX but I don't know what that means.
You are right though. I know IBT of any version ran 10x on standard isn't super hard to run but it will give you results faster than anything.
p95 small FFT will also do it but it is much hotter and even a water cooled rig would have problems.Not only does the CPU get really hot but the entire board does.

I wanted to say that but I just realized that no one on OCN has ever seen my rig...I don't think I've ever really posted them.
Here is the POS I force to run at 5Ghz (it's made of 1/2 good stuff and 1/2 recycled ram, HDD, cheap psu, fart box cooler and kingston SSDs (not the good ones)
I made alot of mistakes when I built this thing and thanks to OCN that won't happen the next time.










Damage from CM's lack of washers, rings...and thing. Bare metal on the traces. Cut them and wouldn't boot giving a bad ram code. Finally removed the stand-off...


----------



## DeScheep

I took out my i7 6700k wich refuses to run IBT AVX and installed a G4400 without avx/avx2 and all of a sudden IBT runs. Nothing else changed.



DeScheep


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> I took out my i7 6700k wich refuses to run IBT AVX and installed a G4400 without avx/avx2 and all of a sudden IBT runs. Nothing else changed.
> 
> 
> 
> DeScheep


Hmmm, stranger and stranger!


----------



## mus1mus

Popcorns please









Seriously, all I can do now is read. Have to be away from a computer for 3 weeks.









DeScheep,

Your findings look promising. What about disabling HT and some Cores on the 6700K?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Popcorns please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, all I can do now is read. Have to be away from a computer for 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeScheep,
> 
> Your findings look promising. What about disabling HT and some Cores on the 6700K?


I really hope we can find a solution fairly quick, it must suck spending all that cash on intel and not being able to stress test it fairly quick like the AMD chips....







Okay jokes aside I do actually hope we can find a solution soon so it's fair for both AMD and intel.


----------



## Alastair

So turns out three of my Aerocool 140mm Shark fans have cracked hubs. Gonna need to find replacements now. Anyone have suggestions? I really likes these fans.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So turns out three of my Aerocool 140mm Shark fans have cracked hubs. Gonna need to find replacements now. Anyone have suggestions? I really likes these fans.


I am a big fan (ha! punny!) of the EK Vardars, they are almost a direct replacement for the impossible to find AP-15s. Not cheap though!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So turns out three of my Aerocool 140mm Shark fans have cracked hubs. Gonna need to find replacements now. Anyone have suggestions? I really likes these fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big fan (ha! punny!) of the EK Vardars, they are almost a direct replacement for the impossible to find AP-15s. Not cheap though!
Click to expand...

they seem impossible to find in SA.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So turns out three of my Aerocool 140mm Shark fans have cracked hubs. Gonna need to find replacements now. Anyone have suggestions? I really likes these fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a big fan (ha! punny!) of the EK Vardars, they are almost a direct replacement for the impossible to find AP-15s. Not cheap though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they seem impossible to find in SA.
Click to expand...

I have no idea about the tax implications, or shipping costs, but you can get them directly from EK

https://shop.ekwb.com/radiators-fans/fans/140mm

Or from PPCS in the US

http://www.performance-pcs.com/140mm-fans/shopby/brand--ek-waterblocks/


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So turns out three of my Aerocool 140mm Shark fans have cracked hubs. Gonna need to find replacements now. Anyone have suggestions? I really likes these fans.


I had a artic f12 and those were really good


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Who was whining?
> The problem isn't how hard the test is to run. 10 runs of IBT is nothing. The problem is that it refuses to run on some hardware.
> 
> EDIT:
> Read previous page. It's been said.
> 
> Nice rig there Alastair.
> 
> EDIT2:
> Too much voltage for a given clock speed?
> Hurricane stable?
> 
> The program fails at launch. If it ever actually ran the test you'd get bad results (see OP) a lock up or a BSOD.
> 
> Seriously what happened in here? Did Twaattso send in the trolls?


I'm currently running at only 4.95 ghz because that's all the motherboard will do. At 5 ghz when I hit the statr button it lasts a few seconds and black screens. This is a hardware problem. Just like the intel people are having hardware problems with their gimped cpus.


----------



## Alastair

140mm not 120. However I am looking into the F14's.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Just like the intel people are having hardware problems with their gimped cpus.


Lol...wut?

Gimped? Your CPU lacks full AVX support, otherwise IBT would be significantly harder to pass.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 140mm not 120. However I am looking into the F14's.


If you do not mind crazy noise(like a turbo) try 220/110v fans , normally they are doubble the thickness of a nornall fan and will give you top performance in terns of both air flow and pressure. But at the expense of your ears. They have 12cm modles but idk if they make 140mm ones


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 140mm not 120. However I am looking into the F14's.
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not mind crazy noise(like a turbo) try 220/110v fans , normally they are doubble the thickness of a nornall fan and will give you top performance in terns of both air flow and pressure. But at the expense of your ears. They have 12cm modles but idk if they make 140mm ones
Click to expand...

Quit half-a$$in things and get this









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

For extreme overclocking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit half-a$$in things and get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For extreme overclocking
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit half-a$$in things and get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

lol, I actually work in an industrial setting that uses fans like these ( 8 of them , driven by 2000 hp electric motors - 1,500,000 cfm )


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Lol...wut?
> 
> Gimped? Your CPU lacks full AVX support, otherwise IBT would be significantly harder to pass.


It's the intel people who can't run IBT AVX anymore, so they are gimped.


----------



## mus1mus

lol. I guess some people need to read more than just browsing the last comment about IBT AVX. Turning a few pages back and they should get the idea of the issue rather than jumping into conclusion.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. I guess some people need to read more than just browsing the last comment about IBT AVX. Turning a few pages back and they should get the idea of the issue rather than jumping into conclusion.


are you referring to my test?

idk heres the repost anyways



stock intel 4670k

and 1ghz underclock intel 4670k

both times unable to make even on pass on the ops ibt.


----------



## mus1mus

Nope. The previous poster talking about gimped chips.

Can you try disabling some cores on the 4670K?


----------



## JourneymanMike

I'm working on getting my i7 4790K, on an Asus Maximus VII Formula Z97 MoBo, in the Club...

Here's what I have so far...





The times and the GFlops are not consistent...

I see a bunch of rules for AMD, (I'm already in the Club, with my FX 8350 on a CVFZ), but nothing for Intel, on temps and such...

How does this look? Do I have one of the Intel processor's, and Z97 MoBo's, that has the problem with IBT / AVX, that you guys have been discussing lately?

Oh yeah do I qualify with this run?

Mike


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I'm working on getting my i7 4790K, on an Asus Maximus VII Formula Z97 MoBo, in the Club...
> 
> Here's what I have so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The times and the GFlops are not consistent...
> 
> I see a bunch of rules for AMD, (I'm already in the Club, with my FX 8350 on a CVFZ), but nothing for Intel, on temps and such...
> 
> How does this look? Do I have one of the Intel processor's, and Z97 MoBo's, that has the problem with IBT / AVX, that you guys have been discussing lately?
> 
> Oh yeah do I qualify with this run?
> 
> Mike


Looks good from here! And, we dont really know what is causing IBT to not want to run for some (myself included). Where did you get your copy of IBT?


----------



## DeScheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Popcorns please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, all I can do now is read. Have to be away from a computer for 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeScheep,
> 
> Your findings look promising. What about disabling HT and some Cores on the 6700K?


Same problem







, won't run


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Looks good from here! And, we dont really know what is causing IBT to not want to run for some (myself included). Where did you get your copy of IBT?


From the Link on the first page of this Forum...


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. The previous poster talking about gimped chips.
> 
> Can you try disabling some cores on the 4670K?


one core at 3ghz core/cache at 1.33v


will try once more at 1.25v

1 core 3ghz core/cache at 1.25v


dropping ram to lowest speed.

max gimp
same as before but with slow ram


----------



## mus1mus

Hmmm.

Can anyone try this method?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1334037/attention-linpack-linx-ibt-etc-users-update-your-math-kernel-library-binaries/0_50

Might be worth asking the OP as he is very active on HE and Skylake thread.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Looks good from here! And, we dont really know what is causing IBT to not want to run for some (myself included). Where did you get your copy of IBT?


stock intel 4670k

and 1ghz underclock intel 4670k

both times unable to make even on pass on the ops ibt.

edge trigger fail? level trigger fail ? time coincidence out of range ?

Been a long, long, time since I seen the actual circuit diagrams in a central processing unit. Maybe the design is for a specific range of frequencies and voltages ?
I would expect the Ks would operate at a higher frequency, not about having a wider range? I would like to think they are selected because they can be clocked higher. Operating slower and lower is good, if quiet is a good thing and to still have the option to overclock with all the fans churning at their max is a good thing too when you need it.
I drove '88 a Saleen Mustang with Micky Thompson heads and a high horsepower cam, not something you want to drive every day. A real pain in the ass to drive in the rain in traffic.
The 9590 I have operates reliably between 5050Mhz and 1110Mhz and 0.863-1.513V. I would love to have a 4670K. Even the gimped one you have. Wanna trade ?
I choose not to go with intel because to many different chip sets and sockets.
I can put the 9590 in 890FX chip set, just have to underclock so it don't smoke it.
But it just gets down to I am too cheap and I don't need a 6 or 8 core intel. I know a 4670 is a 4 core.
Either go big or go home?
The last intel I put together was a dual 1.3 Ghz PIII on a SuperMicro board and a Nvidia video card with 8 sticks of ram and that ram cost as much as the motherboard, video card and CPUs. Thought it would be good for 10 years. Then 64 bit came along. I don't believe there is going to be another leap like that for a while. Maybe.
I thought about a 5960X. Then I remembered about the PIII system and the $5,000 that was easily matched by a $1200 AMD system 5 years later.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> The 9590 I have operates reliably between 5050Mhz and 1110Mhz and 0.863-1.513V. I would love to have a 4670K.


I dont have a 4790k, I have a 3570k that is in this club for quite a while now, and a 5820k that wont hit 5Ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Even the gimped one you have.


The only gimped around here is the AVX on your 9590 because the arch is so outdated it doesn't even fully support AVX. Its like AVX lite for you guys on AMD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Wanna trade ?


hahaha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I thought about a 5960X. Then I remembered about the PIII system and the $5,000 that was easily matched by a $1200 AMD system 5 years later.


Just like AMD, half a decade late to the party.

I can't believe I am getting into the AMD vs. Intel argument here, I own both, and both get regular use.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

I'd personanly recomend saving money for faster Hard drives or getting a RAID, cuppled with faster GPU.
CPU performance has 0 impact on your computer speed, Just like how pro computer guys say having more ram then you need is usless. Same with CPU, having too much GHZ and more cores than you need. As long as your CPU and RAM usage stays below 90% you see no perofmrance diffrence between a 1.3GHZ p3 VS 10GHZ OPteron 16 core.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont have a 4790k, I have a 3570k that is in this club for quite a while now, and a 5820k that wont hit 5Ghz.
> The only gimped around here is the AVX on your 9590 because the arch is so outdated it doesn't even fully support AVX. Its like AVX lite for you guys on AMD.
> hahaha!
> Just like AMD, half a decade late to the party.
> 
> I can't believe I am getting into the AMD vs. Intel argument here, I own both, and both get regular use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> stock intel 4670k
> 
> and 1ghz underclock intel 4670k
> 
> both times unable to make even on pass on the ops ibt.
> 
> edge trigger fail? level trigger fail ? time coincidence out of range ?
> 
> Been a long, long, time since I seen the actual circuit diagrams in a central processing unit. Maybe the design is for a specific range of frequencies and voltages ?
> I would expect the Ks would operate at a higher frequency, not about having a wider range? I would like to think they are selected because they can be clocked higher. Operating slower and lower is good, if quiet is a good thing and to still have the option to overclock with all the fans churning at their max is a good thing too when you need it.
> I drove '88 a Saleen Mustang with Micky Thompson heads and a high horsepower cam, not something you want to drive every day. A real pain in the ass to drive in the rain in traffic.
> The 9590 I have operates reliably between 5050Mhz and 1110Mhz and 0.863-1.513V. I would love to have a 4670K. Even the gimped one you have. Wanna trade ?
> I choose not to go with intel because to many different chip sets and sockets.
> I can put the 9590 in 890FX chip set, just have to underclock so it don't smoke it.
> But it just gets down to I am too cheap and I don't need a 6 or 8 core intel. I know a 4670 is a 4 core.
> Either go big or go home?
> The last intel I put together was a dual 1.3 Ghz PIII on a SuperMicro board and a Nvidia video card with 8 sticks of ram and that ram cost as much as the motherboard, video card and CPUs. Thought it would be good for 10 years. Then 64 bit came along. I don't believe there is going to be another leap like that for a while. Maybe.
> I thought about a 5960X. Then I remembered about the PIII system and the $5,000 that was easily matched by a $1200 AMD system 5 years later.






From what I see, intel seems to run colder and clock higher with less volts. So if you actually delid it and keep it delided I reckon 5GHZ IBT is pretty easy


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> I'd personanly recomend saving money for faster Hard drives or getting a RAID, cuppled with faster GPU.
> *1. CPU performance has 0 impact on your computer speed*, Just like how pro computer guys say having more ram then you need is usless. Same with CPU, having too much GHZ and more cores than you need. *2. As long as your CPU and RAM usage stays below 90% you see no perofmrance diffrence between a 1.3GHZ p3 VS 10GHZ OPteron 16 core*.
> 
> 
> From what I see, intel seems to run colder and clock higher with less volts. *3. So if you actually delid it and keep it delided* I reckon 5GHZ IBT is pretty easy


1. Please elaborate...

2. Elaborate...

3. Please explain how to un-delid a CPU...


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont have a 4790k, I have a 3570k that is in this club for quite a while now, and a 5820k that wont hit 5Ghz.
> The only gimped around here is the AVX on your 9590 because the arch is so outdated it doesn't even fully support AVX. Its like AVX lite for you guys on AMD.
> hahaha!
> Just like AMD, half a decade late to the party.
> 
> I can't believe I am getting into the AMD vs. Intel argument here, I own both, and both get regular use.


intels are good. Just saying, "It cost to be the boss". When you go cheap you have to give up something. Kinda like why I don't drive a Escalade or a Rolls.

Getting 5.0 out of a intel is much more challenging. When you do that, you got the boss.

intel was making 486DX 50Mhz with 4 Mb in the lid before 1989 for classified use by the US goverment. Where they were/are in use is still classified. The 486 DX came along in commercial use around 94 or so and not at 50Mhz, but 20Mhz.


----------



## mus1mus

Do you guys know that the US government has been uaing CPUs clocked up to a GHz 20 to 30 years ago?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 1. Please elaborate...
> 
> 2. Elaborate...
> 
> 3. Please explain how to un-delid a CPU...


Because they are using thermal paste heat transfer is no good. It also seems like it takes not much tdp to get5. So with delid should get you superiour heat tranfer and possibly be able to,push amd fx like voltages

If you search up delid cpu and watch some tutorials. Its bascally just using a blade to cutt the plastic sealing ihs with cpu pcb.heating ihs up with heat gun to get the plastic soft and gentally deliding would also work

However solder cpu is diffrent, same model of cpu and if your having bad luck you'll get some solder with high melting point, making it only possibly to delid while melting your internal die solder tracts, if your lucky which will take approximaly 1-2Minutes maximum to melt the solder with a tourch you may suceed.

For q 1 2 try for your self.I upgraded from e5400 pentium to 8350(16g ram and everything else same). Pc didn't feel any faster . And there you go . 0impact on performance.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> I upgraded from e5400 pentium to 8350(16g ram and everything else same). Pc didn't feel any faster . And there you go . 0impact on performance.


You sure are not doing AMD any favors with statements like that.


----------



## Benjiw

Sigh, this thread is slowly losing its purpose and becoming a thread of mad men rambling among themselves. I could care less which CPU is better or worse.

Let's drop the whole thing and get back to helping find a fix for intel's stress testing.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sigh, this thread is slowly losing its purpose and becoming a thread of mad men rambling among themselves. I could care less which CPU is better or worse.
> 
> Let's drop the whole thing and get back to helping find a fix for intel's stress testing.


I might have a proposition, could use some help from the AMD guys.

First, lest list what we know.

1. Intel Burn Test (lovingly known as IBT) was created by AgentGod, over at xtremesystems.org (IBT page)
2. IBT is a front-end for the Intel Linpack package.
3.AVX is a massive improvement in Gflops over SSE
4.Linpack will utilize AVX
5.The last update to IBT was July 2012.
6.SandyBridge and Bulldozer were the the architectures available in July 2012.

So, we need a new IBT...which looks like we are up @#$%'s creek without a paddle, because AgentGod got a job and IBT is abandonware now. But wait...isn't IBT just a front-end for linpack? YES! Intel keeps it updated, and now it even includes the AVX2 instruction.

I propose that instead of trying to get AgentGod to update his abandonware from 3 1/2 years ago, we find out if AMD will run the newer linpack, and if it cant, we find someone who can patch it in, just like AgentGod did back in the day.

Here is the linpack:

Linpack

and some good reading on the topic, straight from the horse's mouth

I think the only fair way to go about keeping this thread together is to continue to use linpack, but to always use the most updated version of it, and patch it to work on AMD if necessary , instead of some arbitrary snapshot of the linpack library that no longer works on modern CPUs. AMD will update their line with Zen in a few months, and dollars to doughnuts IBT is going to be broken for Zen.

So PLEASE! AMD GUYS! try that linpack! report back compared to IBT! It may take a minute or two to ramp up depending on the amount of installed RAM, as it takes time to fill it up.

It crushed my 4.5 @ 1.325 overclock on my 5820k...couldn't get it stable due to thermal limitations...and I am running high end water cooling with 1080 worth of RAD space.

Edit to add: two quick test and screen captures. Stock settings, x264 (the go-to stability test for Haswell forward for intel), and linX (proposed by me)

Water temps are stable at 24C, so a delta of ~16C for x264 and a delta of ~26 for linX....much hotter.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit again: another thing I found interesting...intel specs the 5820k at 140W...check this out:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm game it it proves out to be equal... I just need to see comparisons side by side... I don't have a proper intel system here to test on, just a couple older laptops lol... but yeah, side by side comparisons too test the fail/pass margins too see if they pass/fail at the same point... or at least within a close enough margin to maintain some resemblance of fairness to the already listed members.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I might have a proposition, could use some help from the AMD guys.
> 
> First, lest list what we know.
> 
> 1. Intel Burn Test (lovingly known as IBT) was created by AgentGod, over at xtremesystems.org (IBT page)
> 2. IBT is a front-end for the Intel Linpack package.
> 3.AVX is a massive improvement in Gflops over SSE
> 4.Linpack will utilize AVX
> 5.The last update to IBT was July 2012.
> 6.SandyBridge and Bulldozer were the the architectures available in July 2012.
> 
> So, we need a new IBT...which looks like we are up @#$%'s creek without a paddle, because AgentGod got a job and IBT is abandonware now. But wait...isn't IBT just a front-end for linpack? YES! Intel keeps it updated, and now it even includes the AVX2 instruction.
> 
> I propose that instead of trying to get AgentGod to update his abandonware from 3 1/2 years ago, we find out if AMD will run the newer linpack, and if it cant, we find someone who can patch it in, just like AgentGod did back in the day.
> 
> 
> Here is the linpack:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Linpack
> 
> and some good reading on the topic, straight from the horse's mouth
> 
> I think the only fair way to go about keeping this thread together is to continue to use linpack, but to always use the most updated version of it, and patch it to work on AMD if necessary , instead of some arbitrary snapshot of the linpack library that no longer works on modern CPUs. AMD will update their line with Zen in a few months, and dollars to doughnuts IBT is going to be broken for Zen.
> 
> So PLEASE! AMD GUYS! try that linpack! report back compared to IBT! It may take a minute or two to ramp up depending on the amount of installed RAM, as it takes time to fill it up.
> 
> It crushed my 4.5 @ 1.325 overclock on my 5820k...couldn't get it stable due to thermal limitations...and I am running high end water cooling with 1080 worth of RAD space.
> 
> Edit to add: two quick test and screen captures. Stock settings, x264 (the go-to stability test for Haswell forward for intel), and linX (proposed by me)
> 
> Water temps are stable at 24C, so a delta of ~16C for x264 and a delta of ~26 for linX....much hotter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit again: another thing I found interesting...intel specs the 5820k at 140W...check this out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ha, me and you had the same idea, I was looking into this the other night and was going to suggest it, great minds think alike!


----------



## warpuck

http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/software

I tried using this
http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/software

last time I tried it 9 months ago

When I go to the Linpack section it uses the memory up to 100%. Then it locks up. I have not checked to see there has been a revised edition of it. I did not whine about it. It was free and it did not kill anything.

I tried it the with multiplier dropped from the 25 to 20 and dropped the memory from 2400 to 1866 HT link to 2200 and got the same results

CPU FX-9590, 990FX chipset and Avexir 2400 ram

Thing is, is this the same linpack ?

I use stuff like this mainly to make sure my cooling is working properly. I hate it when my silicon turns into a lump of glass.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/software
> 
> I tried using this
> http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/software
> 
> last time I tried it 9 months ago
> 
> When I go to the Linpack section it uses the memory up to 100%. Then it locks up. I have not checked to see there has been a revised edition of it. I did not whine about it. It was free and it did not kill anything.
> 
> I tried it the with multiplier dropped from the 25 to 20 and dropped the memory from 2400 to 1866 HT link to 2200 and got the same results
> 
> CPU FX-9590, 990FX chipset and Avexir 2400 ram
> 
> Thing is, is this the same linpack ?
> 
> I use stuff like this mainly to make sure my cooling is working properly. I hate it when my silicon turns into a lump of glass.


Doesn't make any difference in temps over non avx on my rig at stock anyhow.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I might have a proposition, could use some help from the AMD guys.
> 
> First, lest list what we know.
> 
> 1. Intel Burn Test (lovingly known as IBT) was created by AgentGod, over at xtremesystems.org (IBT page)
> 2. IBT is a front-end for the Intel Linpack package.
> 3.AVX is a massive improvement in Gflops over SSE
> 4.Linpack will utilize AVX
> 5.The last update to IBT was July 2012.
> 6.SandyBridge and Bulldozer were the the architectures available in July 2012.
> 
> So, we need a new IBT...which looks like we are up @#$%'s creek without a paddle, because AgentGod got a job and IBT is abandonware now. But wait...isn't IBT just a front-end for linpack? YES! Intel keeps it updated, and now it even includes the AVX2 instruction.
> 
> I propose that instead of trying to get AgentGod to update his abandonware from 3 1/2 years ago, we find out if AMD will run the newer linpack, and if it cant, we find someone who can patch it in, just like AgentGod did back in the day.
> 
> Here is the linpack:
> 
> Linpack
> 
> and some good reading on the topic, straight from the horse's mouth
> 
> I think the only fair way to go about keeping this thread together is to continue to use linpack, but to always use the most updated version of it, and patch it to work on AMD if necessary , instead of some arbitrary snapshot of the linpack library that no longer works on modern CPUs. AMD will update their line with Zen in a few months, and dollars to doughnuts IBT is going to be broken for Zen.
> 
> So PLEASE! AMD GUYS! try that linpack! report back compared to IBT! It may take a minute or two to ramp up depending on the amount of installed RAM, as it takes time to fill it up.
> 
> It crushed my 4.5 @ 1.325 overclock on my 5820k...couldn't get it stable due to thermal limitations...and I am running high end water cooling with 1080 worth of RAD space.
> 
> Edit to add: two quick test and screen captures. Stock settings, x264 (the go-to stability test for Haswell forward for intel), and linX (proposed by me)
> 
> Water temps are stable at 24C, so a delta of ~16C for x264 and a delta of ~26 for linX....much hotter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit again: another thing I found interesting...intel specs the 5820k at 140W...check this out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I tried this and it did nothing as far as I can tell. I didn't try tweaking it and just used the standard settings.


----------



## mus1mus

What about 20 minutes of Prime 28.5 Blend?

It's kinda slow and too short for a Prime 95 run to establish a long and solid stability but of course, we can argue that 10 runs of IBT AVX on Very High takes about 5 minutes shorter to run but cannot verify a solid system stability while we're at it.

Revision down 27.7 is very easy for Intel. 28.7 is way Overkill IMO. But I don't wanna ignite a fight again with IBT believers. Should also be compatible ( I am grinning while typing this as I know what the revision can do compared to IBT.







) to AMD systems.

All this, while I am away from my PC for another couple of weeks.









Again, I don't have an Intel chip that can validate 5.0 so sway away from me making a cheat move to be in the club.

One thing to note, Haswell up to current gen will toast with Prime.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit to add: two quick test and screen captures. Stock settings, x264 (the go-to stability test for Haswell forward for intel), *and linX (proposed by me)
> *
> Water temps are stable at 24C, so a delta of ~16C for x264 and a delta of ~26 for linX....much hotter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit again: another thing I found interesting...intel specs the 5820k at 140W...check this out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not AMD, but I did run LinX @ 5GHz... Intel i7 4790K, just to check it out...

I used the stock settings, except I changed the Memory used to 1024MB, to match IBT-AVX @ Standard settings...




There are a lot of settings in LinX. Which ones are to be used, if LinX is used as the standard here?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What about 20 minutes of Prime 28.5 Blend?
> 
> It's kinda slow and too short for a Prime 95 run to establish a long and solid stability but of course, we can argue that 10 runs of IBT AVX on Very High takes about 5 minutes shorter to run but cannot verify a solid system stability while we're at it.
> 
> Revision down 27.7 is very easy for Intel. 28.7 is way Overkill IMO. But I don't wanna ignite a fight again with IBT believers. Should also be compatible ( I am grinning while typing this as I know what the revision can do compared to IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to AMD systems.
> 
> All this, while I am away from my PC for another couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I don't have an Intel chip that can validate 5.0 so sway away from me making a cheat move to be in the club.
> 
> One thing to note, Haswell up to current gen will toast with Prime.


Just tried Prime 27.7, on Blend, Frozen Screen after 2 seconds...

Tried Prime 26.6 Blend, same result with BSOD...

Now, I passed LinX @ 5GHz, settings equal to IBT AVX Standard, 20 times. No Problem, as you can see in my previous post...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit to add: two quick test and screen captures. Stock settings, x264 (the go-to stability test for Haswell forward for intel), *and linX (proposed by me)
> *
> Water temps are stable at 24C, so a delta of ~16C for x264 and a delta of ~26 for linX....much hotter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit again: another thing I found interesting...intel specs the 5820k at 140W...check this out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not AMD, but I did run LinX @ 5GHz... Intel i7 4790K, just to check it out...
> 
> I used the stock settings, except I changed the Memory used to 1024MB, to match IBT-AVX @ Standard settings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of settings in LinX. Which ones are to be used, if LinX is used as the standard here?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What about 20 minutes of Prime 28.5 Blend?
> 
> It's kinda slow and too short for a Prime 95 run to establish a long and solid stability but of course, we can argue that 10 runs of IBT AVX on Very High takes about 5 minutes shorter to run but cannot verify a solid system stability while we're at it.
> 
> Revision down 27.7 is very easy for Intel. 28.7 is way Overkill IMO. But I don't wanna ignite a fight again with IBT believers. Should also be compatible ( I am grinning while typing this as I know what the revision can do compared to IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to AMD systems.
> 
> All this, while I am away from my PC for another couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I don't have an Intel chip that can validate 5.0 so sway away from me making a cheat move to be in the club.
> 
> One thing to note, Haswell up to current gen will toast with Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried Prime 27.7, on Blend, Frozen Screen after 2 seconds...
> 
> Tried Prime 26.6 Blend, same result with BSOD...
> 
> Now, I passed LinX @ 5GHz, settings equal to IBT AVX Standard, 20 times. No Problem, as you can see in my previous post...
Click to expand...

How about trying to find settings you cant pass with. Try with max RAM, default in other words.

you could also try the benchmark runme_xeon64 in the mkl>benchmark>linpack folder


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Just tried Prime 27.7, on Blend, Frozen Screen after 2 seconds...
> 
> Tried Prime 26.6 Blend, same result with BSOD...
> 
> Now, I passed LinX @ 5GHz, settings equal to IBT AVX Standard, 20 times. No Problem, as you can see in my previous post...


I suppose, heat. ?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *I suppose, heat.* ?


No, it wasn't that. Heat was only in the low 80's. I've been up to 99c on different benchies...

I'll try some more with greater input voltage and VCore, I'm going to fry this thing someday, from over volting.

I'm playing with 1.478v on a Haswell core!


----------



## mus1mus

Ouch. If you are careful enouhh, you will notice that the core will hit a certain sweet spot before hitting a Voltage wall.

They are not the same as FXs.

i.e. I have a 4.9GHz 4790K that can prime at 1.312

The same chip cannot do 5.0 at 1.45V.

That's just the way they are. If you are too keen on hitting 5.0, you might need to consider a bigger sample size to choose from.







or go to Mr. Silicon Lottery


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> No, it wasn't that. Heat was only in the low 80's. I've been up to 99c on different benchies...
> 
> I'll try some more with greater input voltage and VCore, I'm going to fry this thing someday, from over volting.
> 
> I'm playing with 1.478v on a Haswell core!


YUP, delid and staying delid is the guy for you, instant lower temps and bang. 5GHZ








If not go phase change








Just a suggestion
80C that boiing hot, once pc components reach 80C or higher lifespan dramatically decreaces

If i personally owned a intel, I would be really really tempted to delid it







Quote:


> Pushing Voltages Dosen't Make You Adventurous It Makes You An Overclock Champion


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ouch. If you are careful enouhh, you will notice that the core will hit a certain sweet spot before hitting a Voltage wall.
> 
> They are not the same as FXs.
> 
> i.e. I have a 4.9GHz 4790K that can prime at 1.312
> 
> The same chip cannot do 5.0 at 1.45V.
> 
> That's just the way they are. If you are too keen on hitting 5.0, you might need to consider a bigger sample size to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or go to Mr. Silicon Lottery


Couple questions,
Have you tried the 51 multiplier? I've heard some of the later Intel's can have multipliers they just don't like sometimes failing at a certain one, only to be stable at the next one higher







But you hear lots of stuff on the interwebs









Curious as to what motherboard you have the 4790k paired with?

My 4790K will do 4.6 on the stock voltage and does well until a mild voltage wall at 4.9 ghz ( similar voltage to yours) and another huge one beyond 5.1( one that I am afraid to try to circumvent ) , but it is entirely possible that I don't have the bios settings properly configured for such high clocks - long and short duration power settings etc.


----------



## mus1mus

Nope. Only went as far as 50. Might try it next time.

Mobo is a cheap Z97-A. Not much of an OC oriented board. But it does fine at 4.9. Benches at 5.0.

And hey, you might find this interestingly interesting to tickle your interest.









The lid of the chip has a puncture about the size of an AWG #20 hole kissing the die.

The poor thing is now using the lid off an i3-3440.









Mobile data won't allow me to upload a pic.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Found this on Max vCore for overclocking Haswell, on the ROG Forums. It was in an overclocking guide, by Raja...

Fully Manual Mode: Haswell features FIVR (Fully integrated Voltage regulator) which takes CPU Input voltage (A Default of 1.7~1.8v) and regulates internally on the processor to various domains: Core, Graphics, Cache (AKA Uncore/Ring), SA, IO A, IO D, and PCH Interface.

This is further classified into two modes on ROG boards; Fully Manual Mode (Which is ROG's way of regulation) and Non Fully Manual Mode (Intel's Way of Regulation). The preferred way for maximizing overclocking is with Fully Manual Mode enabled. This also enables adjustments for these rails on ROG Connect and OC Panel. If you want to run C3, C6, C7 states on the processor, then set Fully Manual Mode to Disabled.

Max VCore is an option only opened up with LN2 Mode Enabled - as it is for Ln2 cooling only. When enabled, it pushes the processor IVR to output the maximum core voltage possible, meaning it will try to synchronize core voltage level to the level of input voltage as much as it can. Thus when you enable this, you cannot adjust Core voltage level. Instead, use the input Voltage to move the level of VCore on the processor.

However on the latest stepping, with very small delta between VCCIN and Vcore, the processors don't overclock well so this may not be a good option for the newer steppings. In short, good setting with B0 (QDE4), early C0 (QE6S), but not good with later C0 (QEH6).

CPU Core Voltage as said above is for Core Frequency overclocking. You can adjust up to 2.20v on this option. *Take note that anything above 1.80v VCore is potentially dangerous! Obviously no voltages on the FIVR can exceed the input voltage as they are derived from it.
*

I don't know, for sure, that they are still talking about LN2. Would that be right, 1.8v on the core? For extreme W.C.?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> I don't know, for sure, that they are still talking about LN2. Would that be right, 1.8v on the core? For extreme W.C.?
> 
> [/SIZE]


Do not use 1.8, it will fry for sure. 1.8 is getting up there even for ln2, pretty much insta death/degrade if you get above ambient while benching that.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Do not use 1.8, it will fry for sure. 1.8 is getting up there even for ln2, pretty much insta death/degrade if you get above ambient while benching that.


I found out that 1.5v is the limit for my Rig...

I get the over-voltage warning, if it's anything above that...


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I found out that 1.5v is the limit for my Rig...
> 
> I get the over-voltage warning, if it's anything above that...


1.8 Is only sub zero teritiory, unless you can get supeirour heat trasnfer which is impossible on any waterblock on the market, you may have a chance if you solder you water block direct die







Its not praticall, past 1.8V you have to put how much voltage the slicione material can take. If they designed it to be 10V then thats good luck, if its designed for 2.2V you should only be pushing 2.1V max. Assuming the whole cpu and motherboard is at subzero

AMD FX8350 safe voltages is like 1.55V for water chill and past that is quite risky
Intel should be even lower


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 1.8 Is only sub zero teritiory, unless you can get supeirour heat trasnfer which is impossible on any waterblock on the market, you may have a chance if you solder you water block direct die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not praticall, past 1.8V you have to put how much voltage the slicione material can take. If they designed it to be 10V then thats good luck, if its designed for 2.2V you should only be pushing 2.1V max. Assuming the whole cpu and motherboard is at subzero
> 
> AMD FX8350 safe voltages is like 1.55V for water chill and past that is quite risky
> Intel should be even lower


I had my 8350, on a Crosshair V Formula-Z, @ 1.6v, to make the "5GHz 24/7 Club"


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I had my 8350, on a Crosshair V Formula-Z, @ 1.6v, to make the "5GHz 24/7 Club"


Same here.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I had my 8350, on a Crosshair V Formula-Z, @ 1.6v, to make the "5GHz 24/7 Club"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Same here.


Thats just what guys say online in general, staying at 1.55V is max safe volts for a FX CPU


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Thats just what guys say online in general, staying at 1.55V is max safe volts for a FX CPU


No what we're saying is, for 5ghz 24/7 stable we use 1.6v because that's how much our chips need to be stable at 5GHz. It's as simple as that.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Thats just what guys say online in general, staying at 1.55V is max safe volts for a FX CPU
> 
> 
> 
> No what we're saying is, for 5ghz 24/7 stable we use 1.6v because that's how much our chips need to be stable at 5GHz. It's as simple as that.
Click to expand...

What @Benjiwsaid! I used 1.6v, to make the 5GHz 24/7 Club...

Not for every day use


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What @Benjiwsaid! I used 1.6v, to make the 5GHz 24/7 Club...
> 
> Not for every day use


I have to use 1.63v on mine! But I have the cooling for it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What @Benjiwsaid! I used 1.6v, to make the 5GHz 24/7 Club...
> 
> Not for every day use


1.6v everyday!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I have to use 1.63v on mine! But I have the cooling for it.


My loop couldn't handle those volts, my chip would simply get too hot to keep stable. I barely manage as it is.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 1.6v everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My loop couldn't handle those volts, my chip would simply get too hot to keep stable. I barely manage as it is.


ooh I'm definitely getting close to the limit, that's for sure. I'm not going any further.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What @Benjiwsaid! I used 1.6v, to make the 5GHz 24/7 Club...
> 
> Not for every day use
> 
> 
> 
> I have to use 1.63v on mine! But I have the cooling for it.
Click to expand...

Yep, I think different boards and a different chip, even though they are the same model, are not alike...

I do have a fair amount of cooling, adequate enough to do most setups...

I don't know though. check out my Sig Rig, and let me know on what can be improved...


----------



## The Sandman

I thought he was going to go start his own club called the "Almost made 5GHz club" or something.
At least there he can spread his terrible advise and it wouldn't hurt anyone.

Iwamotto Tetsuz know this, in all my time here (5+ yrs infraction free) you may very well be the first member I am forced to "Block".
The only reason I haven't so far is for some strange reason I feel compelled to follow all the bad info you spread only to help those that are foolish/inexperienced enough to actually follow any of your advice.

Dang, after writing that (and reading previous post again) I now ask myself why bother? The problem keeps going and going...
Would appear know one with authority actually cares, so why should I









I'm not looking to create any trouble but only express my opinion, this needs to stop!
I'll take the chance on earning my very first infraction only because I feel this strongly.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

5ghz stable no problem. Ambient temps a little warm tonight after the family dinner cooking all day and every one here till late as heck. But basically my daily clocks are never under 5ghz.

Here's a screen shot. Easy as eating pumpkin pie at Christmas time!

FX-9590 - Asus CH5FZ - Corsair 2133mhz - Antec CP series 1000w



EDIT:

part C of the rules..... during test temps screen shot. (had to run it again lol)


Quote:


> PS
> 
> I'm calling out everyone who passed the tests to show proofs.
> 
> Show the app.
> Show the directory of the app
> Show the subfolders and their contents.
> Show the test being run.


ok

PS:
It's got a little more in there stability wise. 5.2ghz'ish. Just running a warm loop tonight.


----------



## mus1mus

Opps, are you intel?







FX is no problem


----------



## Alastair

FX - 8370 5GHz @ 1.475V and 2700MHz CPU-NB @1.35V. All these 1.6'ers for 5. Sheesh.


----------



## miklkit

You are disgustificating. My 8370 needs 1.5 for 5. And no I didn't get a Sabertooth for Christmas.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> 5ghz stable no problem. Ambient temps a little warm tonight after the family dinner cooking all day and every one here till late as heck. But basically my daily clocks are never under 5ghz.
> 
> Here's a screen shot. Easy as eating pumpkin pie at Christmas time!
> 
> FX-9590 - Asus CH5FZ - Corsair 2133mhz - Antec CP series 1000w
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> part C of the rules..... during test temps screen shot. (had to run it again lol)
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> PS:
> It's got a little more in there stability wise. 5.2ghz'ish. Just running a warm loop tonight.


wrong IBT used... gflops too low... try using the one from the OP to enter.. .its much harder


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> wrong IBT used... gflops too low... try using the one from the OP to enter.. .its much harder


I was web browsing and moving pictures at the time. I believe it's the most recent IBT from their web site.

EDIT:

Just checked. Version is the same as depicted in Original Post. And I ran it more than one time because I forgot the C. rule of during stress temps. My loop raised a degree.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> wrong IBT used... gflops too low... try using the one from the OP to enter.. .its much harder
> 
> 
> 
> I was web browsing and moving pictures at the time. I believe it's the most recent IBT from their web site.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just checked. Version is the same as depicted in Original Post. And I ran it more than one time because I forgot the C. rule of during stress temps. My loop raised a degree.
Click to expand...

the latest IBT isn't patched out for AMD and won't run properly only one in the OP in begining of thread is fully compatable with AMD according to what I have been told.

there are multiple versions of 2.54 or whatever so PLZ use only the one in OP it is the correct one.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Pretty sure I DL'ed from here a couple of months ago......

AM I not allowed to use the PC during the stress test? Is there a rule that GFlops must be a certain criteria according to members expectations?

And how can I validate that the version 2.54 is or is not version 2.54? What other version of 2.54 is there? Is there a different x64 file or something I'm missing?

EDIT:

Also looked to be running correctly. Darn cores where maxed the entire way through fully 100%. As it looks in the picture.....

I feel as if my 5ghz boxed chip is being questioned for 5ghz stability?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Pretty sure I DL'ed from here a couple of months ago......
> 
> AM I not allowed to use the PC during the stress test? Is there a rule that GFlops must be a certain criteria according to members expectations?
> 
> And how can I validate that the version 2.54 is or is not version 2.54? What other version of 2.54 is there? Is there a different x64 file or something I'm missing?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also looked to be running correctly. Darn cores where maxed the entire way through fully 100%. As it looks in the picture.....
> 
> I feel as if my 5ghz boxed chip is being questioned for 5ghz stability?


The thing is only the OP IBT AVX will use proper AVX instruction set to max load CPU ( because it is AMD patched other versions are not ) you should see around 90Gflops and much higher temps / power draw and need substantially more voltage with OP version of IBT AVX with a AMD FX 8core at 5ghz you are around 40Gflops that is non AVX.

The non AVX version uses much less voltage and produces way way less heat along with uses around 75w-125w less power than the IBT AVX linked in OP in otherwards the test you ran is a much easier to run test like 1/2 the strain / heat / power draw of the real IBT AVX version in OP that is patched for AMD CPU's to use AVX properly.

here is what a proper OP IBT AVX run should look like http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695 that was my entry with same CPU as you notice my Gflops are literally double yours.

I want to also point this out your CPU is not OEM 5ghz that is turbo upto 50% load on any one of 4 cores out of 8 cores so essentially 25% load it can be 5ghz OEM turbo on upto 4 cores then bumps down to either 4.8ghz or 4.7ghz depending on what batch version / revision you have. A hint about this is OEM turbo 5ghz is 1.475v-1.5v yet you need 1.525v to run same 5ghz do the math there is a odd discrepancy there you need to accept and learn how turbo works on the AMD FX 8 cores.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Pretty sure I DL'ed from here a couple of months ago......
> 
> AM I not allowed to use the PC during the stress test? Is there a rule that GFlops must be a certain criteria according to members expectations?
> 
> And how can I validate that the version 2.54 is or is not version 2.54? What other version of 2.54 is there? Is there a different x64 file or something I'm missing?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also looked to be running correctly. Darn cores where maxed the entire way through fully 100%. As it looks in the picture.....
> 
> I feel as if my 5ghz boxed chip is being questioned for 5ghz stability?


Are you on windows 7 sp 1?


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> The thing is only the OP IBT AVX will use proper AVX instruction set to max load CPU ( because it is AMD patched other versions are not ) you should see around 90Gflops and much higher temps / power draw and need substantially more voltage with OP version of IBT AVX with a AMD FX 8core at 5ghz you are around 40Gflops that is non AVX.
> 
> The non AVX version uses much less voltage and produces way way less heat along with uses around 75w-125w less power than the IBT AVX linked in OP in otherwards the test you ran is a much easier to run test like 1/2 the strain / heat / power draw of the real IBT AVX version in OP that is patched for AMD CPU's to use AVX properly.
> 
> here is what a proper OP IBT AVX run should look like http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/60#post_23194695 that was my entry with same CPU as you notice my Gflops are literally double yours.
> 
> I want to also point this out your CPU is not OEM 5ghz that is turbo upto 50% load on any one of 4 cores out of 8 cores so essentially 25% load it can be 5ghz OEM turbo on upto 4 cores then bumps down to either 4.8ghz or 4.7ghz depending on what batch version / revision you have. A hint about this is OEM turbo 5ghz is 1.475v-1.5v yet you need 1.525v to run same 5ghz do the math there is a odd discrepancy there you need to accept and learn how turbo works on the AMD FX 8 cores.


I'm not like you. I don't use turbo. I fully accept the system is stable well beyond 5ghz tested numerous times beyond a test made for Intel.

No specifics in the Rules. Not my problem. Simply a link and I was unaware of AVX instructions missing in w/e version I had used. (which appeared to be the same...)

Perhaps you should accept the fact I missed that. Again, not my problem. Mines stable far beyond 5ghz, I really don't need to prove anything, just would like to be part of the club deal.

But since I catch so much flack from it, forget it. Could care less at this point.

EDIT:
Quote:


> A hint about this is OEM turbo 5ghz is 1.475v-1.5v yet you need 1.525v


No, FX-9590 I have is 1.5250v. I'm not beyond max p-state voltage. Nor do I need to be. Here's they are for you. Since you are not aware of them on my setup.

# of P-States 7
P-State FID 0x22 - VID 0x02 - IDD 18 (25.00x - 1.525 V)
P-State FID 0x1F - VID 0x02 - IDD 18 (23.50x - 1.525 V)
P-State FID 0x1D - VID 0x02 - IDD 18 (22.50x - 1.525 V)
P-State FID 0x18 - VID 0x0B - IDD 14 (20.00x - 1.412 V)
P-State FID 0x12 - VID 0x15 - IDD 11 (17.00x - 1.287 V)
P-State FID 0x8 - VID 0x25 - IDD 7 (12.00x - 1.087 V)
P-State FID 0x10C - VID 0x35 - IDD 4 (7.00x - 0.887 V)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are you on windows 7 sp 1?


Negative. W10.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Let's make this a little more clear.

Here's W7 on liquid. Benching stable.

I really don't need to be wasting any more time in this thread.

enjoy!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ugh... rules are so simple, yet it seems to be an argument every time... that's why I don't want to have longer tests to run... people get so aggravated if they don't pass the first time now.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Let's make this a little more clear.
> 
> Here's W7 on liquid. Benching stable.
> 
> I really don't need to be wasting any more time in this thread.
> 
> enjoy!


wprime is nowhere near the load of IBT AVX in the OP infact wprime can be passed with a very unstable overclock while OP IBT AVX will catch the stability issue.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> A teaser pic. Not stable, just loaded at 5.2ghz for no reason.


I have one of those too!

http://valid.x86.fr/5tq9yw



That's not so hard to do... But, I can't pass the requirements for the Club, with this OC!

Besides, I no longer have an AMD build. I switched to Intel...

I may go back, if AMD ever comes out with a new platform...


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I have one of those too!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5tq9yw
> 
> That's not so hard to do... But, I can't pass the requirements for the Club, with this OC!
> 
> Besides, I no longer have an AMD build. I switched to Intel...
> 
> I may go back, if AMD ever comes out with a new platform...


Nice!!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Do we have to keep posting reminders in here? How hard is it for everyone here to follow rules?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Do we have to keep posting reminders in here? How hard is it for everyone here to follow rules?


No, I wish people would just follow the entry rules.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Do we have to keep posting reminders in here? How hard is it for everyone here to follow rules?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wish people would just follow the entry rules.
Click to expand...

as do I I'm tired of people trying to do everything but what is required then whining and crying saying it is wrong or whatever one person gripes it is to hard another will gripe saying it is to easy. I am very confused at sec because to many people just flat out live in theyre own little world and are trying to make theyre own rules for a thread / club that isn't theyre own. The point is people just need to read OP and rules for the club / thread and follow them.

Some just gripe and moan and complain saying it is cake yet don't show they can do it then they try to give advice on stuff they have not proven they got the knowledge / experience to be giving such advice on. I am the type to back up my words and I try to have proof of my knowledge before I give advice on something alot of the ones whining and crying well they have offered no actual proof and are still trying to give advice this is a problem in my eyes.

I see things as this the ones that have proven to be capable and have made it into the club and such should be the ones giving advice and such not the ones that can't gain entry or refuse to prove such claims.

I am truly fed up with all the side stepping the thread and derailing that has been going on from bickering and main amount of bickering is because alot of the ones trying to give advice and such recently have no right to do so because they have not or cannot prove they can do the required stuff to make it into the club simple as that I believe these people need to put up or shut up till they can do so.

I have no issues with questions being asked from the ones that made it in and have the creds to help the ones trying to gain entry but I believe the ones that have not or cannot gain entry should not be giving advice and such in the thread / club simple as that.


----------



## mus1mus

Ughhh.

Let's move on.

As far as I am in favor of people keeping the thread stability-proven, I am not very enthusiastic keeping the EXCLUSIVITY mindset. A fair playing field xan be established to encourage more people to join this CLUB.

If that is an issue to some, I'll step away for general interest.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ughhh.
> 
> Let's move on.
> 
> As far as I am in favor of people keeping the thread stability-proven, I am not very enthusiastic keeping the EXCLUSIVITY mindset. A fair playing field xan be established to encourage more people to join this CLUB.
> 
> If that is an issue to some, I'll step away for general interest.


again that fair playing field capability has not been found and all alternatives suggested were not = to current standard so it would be like giving a easy go for new people when originals struggled.

Until a fair standard is found this side bickering needs to stop I am not after EXCLUSIVITY I myself am after = testing for both sides trust me IBT AVX in OP isn't easy to do and is a HOT one to run it taxes my massive liquid cooling setup the hardest I have ever found so until something = is found for both sides to run the bickering and such has got to stop.

I myself am all for finding a new test but it needs to be = to current test otherwise it will do nothing but upset current members of the club.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Here's my i7 4790K on a Maximus VII Formula, I posted this a little while back, and got no definitive answer on qualifying...




I believe this qualifies, correct?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Here's my i7 4790K on a Maximus VII Formula, I posted this a little while back, and got no definitive answer on qualifying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this qualifies, correct?


for some reason when I view the pics I can click original I only see a small picture in corner of a webpage so I cannot even read the results if others are having same issue that is likely why there has been no response if we can't read it we can't verify it LOL.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Here's my i7 4790K on a Maximus VII Formula, I posted this a little while back, and got no definitive answer on qualifying...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this qualifies, correct?


yeah I can't read them... sorry... but I honestly don't remember them being posted ... just now getting to catching up on the thread... actually due to work load have been thinking of handing the club over to someone who can watch it better.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah I can't read them... sorry... but I honestly don't remember them being posted ... just now getting to catching up on the thread... actually due to work load have been thinking of handing the club over to someone who can watch it better.


There's a few of us banding together to keep things going so don't worry too much, if it's adding people to the club I wouldn't mind doing that as I frequent daily.


----------



## warpuck

I can't get mine to pass, even if under clocked. But it can run BOINC at 5.0 Ghz on CPU side all week. Oh well guess I will play BF4 and Mass Effect until I figure it out.
Probably the BIOS or Mobo. Even tried it it with just 1 stick of ram. Even though the motherboard is simple compared to a Sabertooth, just cant seem to get there from here.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah I can't read them... sorry... but I honestly don't remember them being posted ... just now getting to catching up on the thread... actually due to work load have been thinking of handing the club over to someone who can watch it better.


OK, I think I know what happened. I'll try it another way...




EDIT: Nope it didn't work!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah I can't read them... sorry... but I honestly don't remember them being posted ... just now getting to catching up on the thread... actually due to work load have been thinking of handing the club over to someone who can watch it better.


OK, you can find my original post here ...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1550_50#post_24721166

Click on it to enlarge, and then click on "Original" in the bottom right corner of the page... And if you need more magnification, click in the middle of the picture, to enlarge even further...


----------



## mus1mus

Just upload the pic directly to OCN.

@rickcooperjr

You do know for the fact that my FX postings were made with the OP IBT AVX right?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just upload the pic directly to OCN.


The original is on my Watson-III build, on the SSD, which is down because of a D5 pump failure..

I'm on my laptop and can't access that SSD, SOOOO. The link is the best I can do...

Waiting for the RMA decision on the D5...

In the meantime, I sent my 4790K to Silicon Lottery, to be delidded...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The original is on my Watson-III build, on the SSD, which is down because of a D5 pump failure..
> 
> I'm on my laptop and can't access that SSD, SOOOO. The link is the best I can do...
> 
> Waiting for the RMA decision on the D5...
> 
> In the meantime, I sent my 4790K to Silicon Lottery, to be delidded...


Ok... I added you to the list... sorry I missed your entry earlier... but congrats on being on with intel!

Guys, if for whatever reason I miss and entry, pls send me a PM... it will automatically come to me even if I don't look at my subs... that'll give me a heads up







Thanks!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Ok... I added you to the list... sorry I missed your entry earlier... but congrats on being on with intel!
> 
> Guys, if for whatever reason I miss and entry, pls send me a PM... it will automatically come to me even if I don't look at my subs... that'll give me a heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks, Man! In on both, AMD & Intel... Woo Hoo!


----------



## mus1mus

Ops. Did anyone missed what I am talking about? IBT Versions? For Intel and AMD?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ops. Did anyone missed what I am talking about? IBT Versions? For Intel and AMD?


I passed on the same version, with both processors...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I passed on the same version, with both processors...


Tell us moar.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The original is on my Watson-III build, on the SSD, which is down because of a D5 pump failure..
> Waiting for the RMA decision on the D5...


Congats on joining the Intel members list here









Can I ask what happened when the D5 failed?
I know you have a nice setup and curious if you'd share any thoughts about any changes you might make/do to help prevent a repeat if it damaged anything etc.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Congats on joining the Intel members list here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what happened when the D5 failed?
> I know you have a nice setup and curious if you'd share any thoughts about any changes you might make/do to help prevent a repeat if it damaged anything etc.


This happened...






No damage to any components...

I tried to RMA @ Swiftecn here's the content of that...

_Hi Michael,

We only have MCP655 and MCP655-B. PWM is OEM from Performance PC's. You need to contact them for support.

Regards,

Ren Sheng, Swiftech Customer Support Team

CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE: The information contained in this email message and any attachments may be confidential and privileged, and exempt from disclosure under applicable law. This email message is intended only for the exclusive use of the entity or person to whom it is addressed. If you are not the intended recipient (or someone responsible for delivering this email message to the intended recipient), please be aware that any use, distribution or copying of this communication is strictly prohibited. If you have received this communication in error, please notify the sender immediately by return email or by telephone and delete or destroy this email message and any attachments to it. Thank you.

From: Michael Jaeger [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, December 28, 2015 6:22 PM
To: Help
Subject: MCP655 Failure

I purchased a Swiftech MCP655-PWM, on 2/16/2015, from Performance PC's... Order #ORD-15-02-16-005

The pump is making one heck of a lot of noise, not from air bubbles...






What can be done? Is it repairable, under warranty? Or, a new one under warranty?

Thank You for your help,

Michael Jaeger
_
So, yesterday, I tried PPC's. RMA... I haven't heard anything, and I'm inpatient on this. I think I'll pi$$ them off and call!!!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Tell us moar.


Well, I passed with an AMD FX 8350 and an Intel 4790K, both on the version of IBT AVX, from the first page of this forum...

No special considerations for me! I did it the hard way, I earned it!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Well, I passed with an AMD FX 8350 and an Intel 4790K, both on the version of IBT AVX, from the first page of this forum...
> 
> No special considerations for me! I did it the hard way, I earned it!


Not that I don't believe you. But I have my doubts.

Unless you care to tell how you did it.









Congrats though.

A few days to go, I will be back in action.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Well, I passed with an AMD FX 8350 and an Intel 4790K, both on the version of IBT AVX, from the first page of this forum...
> 
> No special considerations for me! I did it the hard way, I earned it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I don't believe you. But I have my doubts.
> 
> Unless you care to tell how you did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats though.
> 
> A few days to go, I will be back in action.
Click to expand...

I have heard alot of people having issues with the OP IBT AVX have a software issue a confliction of sorts that causes problems.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I have heard alot of people having issues with the OP IBT AVX have a software issue a confliction of sorts that causes problems.


And what exactly do you mean by that?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I have heard alot of people having issues with the OP IBT AVX have a software issue a confliction of sorts that causes problems.
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly do you mean by that?
Click to expand...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I have heard alot of people having issues with the OP IBT AVX have a software issue a confliction of sorts that causes problems.
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly do you mean by that?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I have heard alot of people having issues with the OP IBT AVX have a software issue a confliction of sorts that causes problems.
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

exactly what i said if you don't understand what a software confliction is well you don't need to be messing with a computer it is self explanitory driver confliction is also a software confliction so again pretty much anything installed on the computer could be having confliction issues with IBT AVX in OP for the thread / club.

I have heard people have issues with IBT over core temp software and such some have issues when they use on screen display software some have issues if they run Dxtory and such in the background alot of things can cause this issue. I want to also point out alot of antiviruses trip out over IBT AVX in OP over the amount of resource usage it brings some BIOS protection parameters trip out also due to it goes far above set safe limits in load and power draw so so many things could be the issue.

The point is new Intel I7 haswell users are running it just fine while others can't run it at all this means there is a confliction somewhere in theyre software / OS. I will point out alot of people refuse to shutdown all theyre stuff running in background sometimes they got stuff still running after they shut it down so it leaves them puzzled questions questions that is the issue in most cases where it won't run they got a confliction somewhere.

I myself run my machine very minimalistic style I run as little as possible because I often play my games and stream them at same time on twitch and such with High HD quality all with one rig my sig rig. I am the type to only install stuff I trust I also am type to go thru my OS / software regularly and optimize it. I also often go into my OS and cut out any bloatware and such I like my machine to run fast and reliably and uncluttered.

I cut nearly anything out of my core OS that I don't use or have a use for I have no windows media player / internet explorer and much more removed I cut them all directly from the core of my OS. I will sum it up this way I average around 50 processes running at anytime yes that is not much most run 90+ again I cut all the crap out of my OS's. I am just like that I don't like anything running on my machine I don't have a use for or control of trust me I have been doing this for a longtime.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I have heard alot of people having issues with the OP IBT AVX have a software issue a confliction of sorts that causes problems.
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I have heard alot of people having issues with the OP IBT AVX have a software issue a confliction of sorts that causes problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what exactly do you mean by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly what i said if you don't understand what a software confliction is well you don't need to be messing with a computer it is self explanitory driver confliction is also a software confliction so again pretty much anythign installed on the computer could be having confliction issues with IBT AVX in OP for the thread / club.
Click to expand...



Please clear your cache


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Tell us moar.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I passed with an AMD FX 8350 and an Intel 4790K, both on the version of IBT AVX, from the first page of this forum...
> 
> No special considerations for me! I did it the hard way, I earned it!
Click to expand...

Nice! This was on the ROG VII? Z97? What BIOS version?

There has to be something different about your set up that is not conflicting like many others. You mind if I pick your brain a bit to try and figure out what it may be?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice! This was on the ROG VII? Z97? What BIOS version?
> 
> There has to be something different about your set up that is not conflicting like many others. You mind if I pick your brain a bit to try and figure out what it may be?


For the Intel 4790K, it was the ROG Maximus VII Formula board, BIOS version 3003...

Nothing out of the ordinary for settings









Let me see if I can remember what the settings were, as my rig is down for a broken D5 pump, just sent off to RMA this very morning...

Also sent in the CPU to Silicon Lottery for delidding. Yeah, I know, why didn't I do it myself? Hate to ruin a good chip, on a first time delid!









OK then,

XMP Profile - Enabled 1866 @ 9-10-9-27-36-2T
Base Clock 100.1 - Why? Because, even though the multi is at 50, it still shows up as 4998MHz in CPU-Z. And that's not 5GHz!
Multi - 50
vCore - 4.464v
There are many others in sub-categories that I can't remember







thinking thinking thinking thinking thinking thinking NOTHING!









I'll have to get back later... Bummer!


----------



## mus1mus

Would you care to do this when the chip gets back?

Show me the app running. Right click on it's Taskbar Icon > Show the app directory.

Or simply, send us a copy of the app.

TBH though, I donct really give a damb about how you did it. I am moar jealous of your chip.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *Would you care to do this when the chip gets back?
> *
> Show me the app running. Right click on it's Taskbar Icon > Show the app directory.
> 
> Or simply, send us a copy of the app.
> 
> TBH though, I donct really give a damb about how you did it. *I am moar jealous of your chip.*


1. Yes, I would do that... What else is there to do anyway?

2. Ha Ha!


----------



## GTRtank

Join please!! Ran P95 for that last screenshot to show 100% usage. Air cooled! Let me know if I need anything else.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join please!! Ran P95 for that last screenshot to show 100% usage. Air cooled! Let me know if I need anything else.


I do have one question.... did you use the IBT from the OP.... those gflops look awful low for an intel at 5ghz... otherwise seems ok... I do prefer the during test to actually show some numbers in the results column on it...but since I didn't specify that and the cpu load is showing 100% its ok.... but I do want to know that you are using the IBT from the OP... its very different from other versions with the same version number... and much harder to pass on.... pending that though, all is ok.

on another note... if you would be kind enough to save me some trouble looking and include your mainboard info and cooling infor since its air cooled for me to include in your listing.


----------



## GTRtank

Yeah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I do have one question.... did you use the IBT from the OP.... those gflops look awful low for an intel at 5ghz... otherwise seems ok... I do prefer the during test to actually show some numbers in the results column on it...but since I didn't specify that and the cpu load is showing 100% its ok.... but I do want to know that you are using the IBT from the OP... its very different from other versions with the same version number... and much harder to pass on.... pending that though, all is ok.
> 
> on another note... if you would be kind enough to save me some trouble looking and include your mainboard info and cooling infor since its air cooled for me to include in your listing.


Yeah man, I'll re run and include another screenshot of the finish and while it's running!


----------



## GTRtank

To answer your questions, yes this is the one I downloaded from the link on the OP. I ran it in standard as specified, but this time I ran it in very high and that should be sufficient. I also used the same monitoring software so I am more standardized with the rest of the group, figured that would help.

I7 3770K @ 5.005Ghz 1.392v, Asus P8Z77-V, Noctua NH-D15 (delidded w/CLU)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> To answer your questions, yes this is the one I downloaded from the link on the OP. I ran it in standard as specified, but this time I ran it in very high and that should be sufficient. I also used the same monitoring software so I am more standardized with the rest of the group, figured that would help.
> 
> I7 3770K @ 5.005Ghz 1.392v, Asus P8Z77-V, Noctua NH-D15 (delidded w/CLU)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are in! Congrats... You didn't have to re- run it, but I'm impressed that it held stable that long with air cooling...


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> You are in! Congrats... You didn't have to re- run it, but I'm impressed that it held stable that long with air cooling...


Thanks man! It's all good though, I was reading people have tried stretching the rules before and I didn't want to be one of those guys. Yeah this thing is rock solid stable, haven't had any problems. It's been a great chip.


----------



## mus1mus

Show me the app
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Thanks man! It's all good though, I was reading *people have tried stretching the rules before* and I didn't want to be one of those guys. Yeah this thing is rock solid stable, haven't had any problems. It's been a great chip.


whut?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Show me the app
> whut?


People complaining how the rules are unfair and whatnot, like 15 pages back or more


----------



## mus1mus

Those are not complaints. You and the others fully disregard the fact that those are suggestions.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those are not complaints. You and the others fully disregard the fact that those are suggestions.


Ah, that's just what it looked like. Hard to get someone's tone through text!!


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

If you look back into those convo, you'll see that the proponents of an app version are not pushing for it to be accepted coz they have chips to pursue the club. But rather the app not running for their rig.









Except for one extreme kid that you may have browsed through, no one from those guys have been anal about their chip missing the chance to be in this club.

For example, I have several Intel chips but none of them are qualified.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> If you look back into those convo, you'll see that the proponents of an app version are not pushing for it to be accepted coz they have chips to pursue the club. But rather the app not running for their rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for one extreme kid that you may have browsed through, no one from those guys have been anal about their chip missing the chance to be in this club.
> 
> For example, I have several Intel chips but none of them are qualified.


haha. Why would someone try that hard? That is pretty funny. I may try and do 5.1 this weekend, temps and volts are low enough I think.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> If you look back into those convo, you'll see that the proponents of an app version are not pushing for it to be accepted coz they have chips to pursue the club. But rather the app not running for their rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for one extreme kid that you may have browsed through, no one from those guys have been anal about their chip missing the chance to be in this club.
> 
> For example, I have several Intel chips but none of them are qualified.


Im probably that one guy.... lol.

The chip is no longer in use and connot validate a 5ghz with IBT at this time. Its currently being prepaired for LN2 instead.

However I can produce screen shots of Prime95 which fully utilizes AVX instructions (which I was unaware that my 2.54v did not have) at a clock speed of 5200mhz, but does not qualify for the stated rules to this club.

And again, Im fine with that. But also would like to clarify I had never made a complaint beyond the statement that I didnt know about avx and thought IBT to be used generally for Intel and also was a short test even if it runs hot for a short period.

The above statement is not for arguments sake. Just a clarification of sorts.


----------



## mus1mus

Nope, I have no idea you are that hard pressed to be in the club. Haha

The kid in question no longer posting? That dude izzo extreme. Running all sort of ghetto cooling to be in. I just wish him well.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

just a note here... lets be careful bring that up again... don't want the mods to have to come in and "remind" us of the rules again lol.... although... it would be nice if one of the mods would come in and make this club "official"







I'm still open btw for an alternate test... I actually considered letting certain intel users who could prove non-compatibility with the OP version use the other 2.54 version, but on a much higher stress level.... I've been testing the two out on my system... and the other IBT 2.54 is still easier to pass by a little on my system on very high vs standard on the one in the OP, but I'm thinking it may be close enough to call it even... I really can't test this theory on intel though as I don't own one of the affected chips.

Comments (politely) are invited.


----------



## mus1mus

I'm telling you, it's hard a crap on Intel. (4790K up)

If it isn't stability that will bother you, it would be temps.







That's why I said, I have no such candidate of a chip.

makes me thinking, journeymanmike should give me his copy of IBT to try on my Intel rig.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> just a note here... lets be careful bring that up again... don't want the mods to have to come in and "remind" us of the rules again lol.... although... it would be nice if one of the mods would come in and make this club "official"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still open btw for an alternate test... I actually considered letting certain intel users who could prove non-compatibility with the OP version use the other 2.54 version, but on a much higher stress level.... I've been testing the two out on my system... and the other IBT 2.54 is still easier to pass by a little on my system on very high vs standard on the one in the OP, but I'm thinking it may be close enough to call it even... I really can't test this theory on intel though as I don't own one of the affected chips.
> 
> Comments (politely) are invited.


Sorry about that, I didn't know. I can test some out, but I didn't have a problem with the one provided in the OP. But if you give me the other versions we can see if maybe there is a difference, whether it be time, Gflops, or errors. Mine is stable so I can put it through the test wringer and find out what the deal is.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> just a note here... lets be careful bring that up again... don't want the mods to have to come in and "remind" us of the rules again lol.... although... it would be nice if one of the mods would come in and make this club "official"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still open btw for an alternate test... I actually considered letting certain intel users who could prove non-compatibility with the OP version use the other 2.54 version, but on a much higher stress level.... I've been testing the two out on my system... and the other IBT 2.54 is still easier to pass by a little on my system on very high vs standard on the one in the OP, but I'm thinking it may be close enough to call it even... I really can't test this theory on intel though as I don't own one of the affected chips.
> 
> Comments (politely) are invited.


Just to clarify... The OP version, is the one that can be downloaded from the first page of this forum... Correct?

If not, where would it be? Link?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> just a note here... lets be careful bring that up again... don't want the mods to have to come in and "remind" us of the rules again lol.... although... it would be nice if one of the mods would come in and make this club "official"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still open btw for an alternate test... I actually considered letting certain intel users who could prove non-compatibility with the OP version use the other 2.54 version, but on a much higher stress level.... I've been testing the two out on my system... and the other IBT 2.54 is still easier to pass by a little on my system on very high vs standard on the one in the OP, but I'm thinking it may be close enough to call it even... I really can't test this theory on intel though as I don't own one of the affected chips.
> 
> Comments (politely) are invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify... The OP version, is the one that can be downloaded from the first page of this forum... Correct?
> 
> If not, where would it be? Link?
Click to expand...

That is correct.. meaning Original Post of thread


----------



## miklkit

I finally broke down and ordered another Sabertooth, so should be back in this club officially in a few days.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I finally broke down and ordered another Sabertooth, so should be back in this club officially in a few days.


I should have just sold you mine so I could go up to a CHv lol


----------



## miklkit

With shipping it would have cost as much as a new one unless you sold it for under $100. New is better anyway. I know you didn't abuse it like some others do but it has still seen some serious volts.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Sorry about that, I didn't know. I can test some out, but I didn't have a problem with the one provided in the OP. But if you give me the other versions we can see if maybe there is a difference, whether it be time, Gflops, or errors. Mine is stable so I can put it through the test wringer and find out what the deal is.


I don't have the other version anymore... but if you just google IBT it'll be the most common one out there... and usually results in about half the gflops of the one in the OP...

for those who have the non-cooperative chips....

if its just heat your worried about... well that's part of the entry exam... I want the max heat possible in such a short time... Stability is the other part of the test.... fail either and it's not 24/7 worthy IMHO... I'm only looking for a way for those whom the test simply will not run to get in the club on equal footing.... meaning same heat levels (even if it means the test has to take longer) and same level of stability.... I prefer the testing time to be short...for ease of testing... but I am willing to go up a little on my time constraints if it is only an alternate method of entry for those specifically affected by the bug.


----------



## Kalistoval

Resubmitting my entry




24hr prime


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Resubmitting my entry
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24hr prime
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks the same info as before so I left alone... has somethign changed that I missed? btw... nice and stable isn't it?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> looks the same info as before so I left alone... has somethign changed that I missed? btw... nice and stable isn't it?


Temp is alot lower


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Temp is alot lower


ah... well... since that info isn't included in the listing I didn't even know it was different...just within specs.... lol... that does give me an idea though.... perhaps I should have been including temps... at least max temps in the listing.


----------



## miklkit

I'm baaaaack!







I installed a new Sabertooth yesterday and just got it back up to 5 ghz. This is just the first test to see if it is going to be ok. CPU temps are a little high but the motherboard temps are great!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm baaaaack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed a new Sabertooth yesterday and just got it back up to 5 ghz. This is just the first test to see if it is going to be ok. CPU temps are a little high but the motherboard temps are great!


On air, listed in rig sig?
Good job man!!!


----------



## miklkit

Ayup. The last time it was with a warped Sabertooth and a Silver Arrow IBE Extreme. This time it is with a straight Sabertooth and the SS HE01, which allows you to move the fans up and down. The rear fan is up high to clear the silver boxes for the rear usb ports. The SA had interference problems there. The center fan is mounted as low as it will go so it blows some cool air across the face of the motherboard directly into the VRM heat sink. Temps are waay lower than before.

The real test will be 20 passes at very high.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ayup. The last time it was with a warped Sabertooth and a Silver Arrow IBE Extreme. This time it is with a straight Sabertooth and the SS HE01, which allows you to move the fans up and down. The rear fan is up high to clear the silver boxes for the rear usb ports. The SA had interference problems there. The center fan is mounted as low as it will go so it blows some cool air across the face of the motherboard *directly into the VRM heat sink*. Temps are waay lower than before.
> 
> The real test will be 20 passes at very high.


Can you fit a separate fan, somewhere, to blow directly on the VRM's?

That cooler is a big hunk of metal, you probably don't have room...


----------



## miklkit

No, there is no room to put a fan directly on the VRM heat sink as the rear fan is sitting on top of it, and the case is too narrow to mount a fan behind the motherboard with the possible exception of the Scythe Slip Stream Slim. That is an option if the VRMs decide to overheat.

But right now it doesn't look like another fan will be needed.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice one @miklkit


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No, there is no room to put a fan directly on the VRM heat sink as the rear fan is sitting on top of it, and the case is too narrow to mount a fan behind the motherboard with the possible exception of the Scythe Slip Stream Slim. That is an option if the VRMs decide to overheat.
> 
> But right now it doesn't look like another fan will be needed.


just goes to show you how good the sabertooth 990fx r2.0 is unlike what a certain person said saying it was a very inferior board. The sabertooth is 2nd best board can get for 990fx platform only one better and that is still arguable is the crosshair formula board.

The same person said the VRM's temps were impossible to tame and was a inferior design it doesn't take alot of airflow to keep the VRM temps in check unlike what a certain somebody said.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, you know what that guy achieved so far. Don't ya?

CHVFZ vs Saberkitty is not about 1st and 2nd. They both top out at same levels for every average joe.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, you know what that guy achieved so far. Don't ya?
> 
> CHVFZ vs Saberkitty is not about 1st and 2nd. They both top out at same levels for every average joe.


yeah he has achieved nada thing


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No, there is no room to put a fan directly on the VRM heat sink as the rear fan is sitting on top of it, and the case is too narrow to mount a fan behind the motherboard with the possible exception of the Scythe Slip Stream Slim. That is an option if the VRMs decide to overheat.
> 
> But right now it doesn't look like another fan will be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> just goes to show you how good the sabertooth 990fx r2.0 is unlike what a certain person said saying it was a very inferior board. The sabertooth is 2nd best board can get for 990fx platform only one better and that is still arguable is the crosshair formula board.
> 
> The same person said the VRM's temps were impossible to tame and was a inferior design it doesn't take alot of airflow to keep the VRM temps in check unlike what a certain somebody said.
Click to expand...

Youthful enthusiasm can serve up some tough lessons.
The fellow in question was used to a board that runs quite a bit cooler than the Sabertooth, he just didn't have enough experience to understand why.

Congrats to miklkit on being the Air cooling king!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No, there is no room to put a fan directly on the VRM heat sink as the rear fan is sitting on top of it, and the case is too narrow to mount a fan behind the motherboard with the possible exception of the Scythe Slip Stream Slim. That is an option if the VRMs decide to overheat.
> 
> But right now it doesn't look like another fan will be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> just goes to show you how good the sabertooth 990fx r2.0 is unlike what a certain person said saying it was a very inferior board. The sabertooth is 2nd best board can get for 990fx platform only one better and that is still arguable is the crosshair formula board.
> 
> The same person said the VRM's temps were impossible to tame and was a inferior design it doesn't take alot of airflow to keep the VRM temps in check unlike what a certain somebody said.
Click to expand...

I would argue that the sabertooth just makes it into the top 5 990FX motherboards.

Crosshair
UD7
GD80
Sabertooth
UD5


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would argue that the sabertooth just makes it into the top 5 990FX motherboards.
> 
> Crosshair
> UD7
> GD80
> Sabertooth
> UD5


You rekon sabertooth is only better than ud5?

If I had knew sabertooth wasn't going to be that good at start, I could have jumpped straight to chrosshair and possibly enjoy the asus overclocking exprience.

Theres allot of comment online about how well chrosshair and sabertooth works. Always wanted to try them out as it makes me feel like I will get more ghz on same set up


----------



## miklkit

Thanks guys. Air cooling king? It's more like I got lucky in the silicon lottery.

Anyway I found the wall. Tried IBT AVX very high and it froze. Now to find out what settings I messed up. Does anyone see anything odd in the voltages? I'm thinking about bumping the HT to 11 which would make it 2770.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Thanks guys. Air cooling king? It's more like I got lucky in the silicon lottery.
> 
> Anyway I found the wall. Tried IBT AVX very high and it froze. Now to find out what settings I messed up. Does anyone see anything odd in the voltages? I'm thinking about bumping the HT to 11 which would make it 2770.


I'm thinking that the cpu is possibly at limits?
Its air cooling and thats quite a bit of voltage considering its running on air and being able to push that hard is awesome

I was woundering about your FSB, if you run stock 200FSB and up the multiplier with same voltages it may help. I get 4.9GHZ occt stable on 990 ud3 when I am using plain mutiplier. With fsb pushed I can only do 4.8GHZ occt stable.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Thanks guys. Air cooling king? It's more like I got lucky in the silicon lottery.
> 
> Anyway I found the wall. Tried IBT AVX very high and it froze. Now to find out what settings I messed up. Does anyone see anything odd in the voltages? I'm thinking about bumping the HT to 11 which would make it 2770.


upping HT on the AMD FX makes almost no benefit past its stock 2600mhz and same for NB which is 2200mhz stock manually set these because of the AMD FX 990FX bios bug where it will run 1800mhz-2000mhz on NB and 2000mhz-2200mhz on the HT if you don't manually set them this incurs a substantial performance loss if you don't manually set them to theyre proper speeds of 2200mhz and 2600mhz.

post where I proved this issue http://www.overclock.net/t/1399704/nothing-to-see-here/500#post_23264585

here is further confirmation on this http://www.overclock.net/t/1399704/nothing-to-see-here/510#post_23265703

Keep in mind nearly all 990FX boards are plagued with this issue.

I want to point out substantially as in several FPS drops and very odd performance in alot of games especially ARMA 2/3 and DayZ SA with my stuff manually set I got much better stable FPS less dips and alot higher AVG FPS maximums stayed about the same. I used to stream these games alot while also playing on single rig and suprised alot of people I could do so and I had many friends with close to same rigs that complained about them being almost unplayable I walked them thru these fixxes and well things changed dramatically for them.

I will say this alot of the reviews / testing done on AMD FX rigs you see being benchmarked are plagued with this problem because they didn't manually set them so theyre results don't match the ones that properly set theyre NB and HT to factory settings manually just a little bit of FYI there.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No, there is no room to put a fan directly on the VRM heat sink as the rear fan is sitting on top of it, and the case is too narrow to mount a fan behind the motherboard with the possible exception of the Scythe Slip Stream Slim. That is an option if the VRMs decide to overheat.
> 
> But right now it doesn't look like another fan will be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> just goes to show you how good the sabertooth 990fx r2.0 is unlike what a certain person said saying it was a very inferior board. The sabertooth is 2nd best board can get for 990fx platform only one better and that is still arguable is the crosshair formula board.
> 
> The same person said the VRM's temps were impossible to tame and was a inferior design it doesn't take alot of airflow to keep the VRM temps in check unlike what a certain somebody said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would argue that the sabertooth just makes it into the top 5 990FX motherboards.
> 
> Crosshair
> UD7
> GD80
> Sabertooth
> UD5
Click to expand...

sabertooth and crosshair are literally identical performing boards some would argue in a few situations the sabertooth is actually better than the crosshair so putting the sabertooth under the UD7 and GD80 well that is wrong I think you need to do further research / testing.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> sabertooth and crosshair are literally identical performing boards some would argue in a few situations the sabertooth is actually better than the crosshair so putting the sabertooth under the UD7 and GD80 well that is wrong I think you need to do further research / testing.


I thought Chrossair is supposed to have better socket temps than sabertooth? I read quite a few regaurding to that on that online.
The chvz is supposed to be more fined tuned than sabertooth?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> sabertooth and crosshair are literally identical performing boards some would argue in a few situations the sabertooth is actually better than the crosshair so putting the sabertooth under the UD7 and GD80 well that is wrong I think you need to do further research / testing.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Chrossair is supposed to have better socket temps than sabertooth? I read quite a few regaurding to that on that online.
> The chvz is supposed to be more fined tuned than sabertooth?
Click to expand...

seriously theyre nearly identical performing across the board I have had 4 of them and 3 or so sabertooths and around 6 AMD FX 8 cores in total on them I tortured the snot out of to get one I have now also keep in mind I have 3 AMD FX 8core rigs here running literally 24/7.

If you have ARK survival evolved look up CBRF3's ARK survival evolved server it is a unofficial server and is running on a AMD FX 4ghz 8core rig with 32gb of 1600mhz ram and raid0 256gb OCZ vertex4 SSD's with a 1tb WD cav black 64mb cache as backup AKA raid 0+1 with around 1000mb/s reads and writes. I want to also point out my servers run much better than even the officials due to the shear amount of resources I have thrown at them.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No, there is no room to put a fan directly on the VRM heat sink as the rear fan is sitting on top of it, and the case is too narrow to mount a fan behind the motherboard with the possible exception of the Scythe Slip Stream Slim. That is an option if the VRMs decide to overheat.
> 
> But right now it doesn't look like another fan will be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> just goes to show you how good the sabertooth 990fx r2.0 is unlike what a certain person said saying it was a very inferior board. The sabertooth is 2nd best board can get for 990fx platform only one better and that is still arguable is the crosshair formula board.
> 
> The same person said the VRM's temps were impossible to tame and was a inferior design it doesn't take alot of airflow to keep the VRM temps in check unlike what a certain somebody said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would argue that the sabertooth just makes it into the top 5 990FX motherboards.
> 
> Crosshair
> UD7
> GD80
> Sabertooth
> UD5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sabertooth and crosshair are literally identical performing boards some would argue in a few situations the sabertooth is actually better than the crosshair so putting the sabertooth under the UD7 and GD80 well that is wrong I think you need to do further research / testing.
Click to expand...

For what I do with the 990 boards I own, I would rate them like this
GD-80
CHV-Z
UD-5
990-Gaming from MSI
GD-65
Extreme 3
If I were doing heavy encoding at a huge overclock , folding or other long duration 100% load I would put the CHV-Z and UD-5 ahead of the GD-80 but for overclocking/benchmarking on water cooling, it's my favorite.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

I know that 990 GD80 will scale with incread voltage.
I have 990 ud3 and 970 d3p. Both dosen't scale with increaed voltage for vadilation runs.
I can run 1.608V prime 95 and can run up to 1.8V maximum to do a vadilation run. But the maximum vadilation frequency is same as with the voltage at 1.63-1.66V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If I were doing heavy encoding at a huge overclock , folding or other long duration 100% load I would put the CHV-Z and UD-5 ahead of the GD-80 but for overclocking/benchmarking on water cooling, it's my favorite.


If I was going to rate top 3 am3+ mobos it will be like this
990fxa-GD80 and 990 ud7 (I am thinking ud7 may be better than gd80 but I can't comment on that cause I haven't owned one)
990f ud5
990 ud3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> seriously theyre nearly identical performing across the board I have had 4 of them and 3 or so sabertooths


So does all boards perform the same or very identical.
I was thinking the possiblity that the sabertooth I had was faulty brand new or even un geniune


----------



## miklkit

I have only run 3 boards and at this time I can't make up my mind between the GD80 and the Sabertooth. Right now the Sabertooth is running at GD80 temperatures, which makes it the better board for OCing. When placed side by side and comparing them point by point the GD80 is the better board.

I haven't run the Sabertooth in over 9 months and all I did so far was copy in the settings from the last one. There is a good chance I missed something that is causing the freeze up in VH. The bios is so detailed it could take a while to find the problem. It is not vcore as this board is running more of that than the last one at the same settings.

For me the Sabertooth is a FSB only board as it doesn't want me to set the ram timings manually, so i just let it have its way and crank up the FSB.


----------



## mus1mus

I think, it's not about FSB but the board not setting the predefined timings when set to XMP or DOCP. IIRC, even choosing the DOCP Profile of the stick, the board still runs the memory at looser timings than the kit is programmed to have. But that is not an issue. None of the FX boards have the same mind boggling Memory tuning settings as with Intel.


----------



## miklkit

I have not found the part where I set the base ram speed yet. For a while it was running the ram at 1400 or so. It does set the timings loose. The GD80 runs this ram at 9 and the SBT runs it at 11. That might be part of why the GD80 feels snappier.

Anyhoo, first when I tried ABT VH it froze. I have been looking around in the bios and made some changes trying to get CnQ to work and then dropped the NB clocks to 2266, then tried ABT VH again. This time it went unstable with a bigger final number.

So freezing usually means something is undervolted and methinks going to bigger numbers means overvolting? It's been too long and I don't remember this stuff anymore.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have not found the part where I set the base ram speed yet. For a while it was running the ram at 1400 or so. It does set the timings loose. The GD80 runs this ram at 9 and the SBT runs it at 11. That might be part of *why the GD80 feels snappier*.
> 
> Anyhoo, first when I tried ABT VH it froze. I have been looking around in the bios and made some changes trying to get CnQ to work and then dropped the NB clocks to 2266, then tried ABT VH again. This time it went unstable with a bigger final number.
> 
> So freezing usually means something is undervolted and methinks going to bigger numbers means overvolting? It's been too long and I don't remember this stuff anymore.


It's a mystery to me, but my MSI boards are the most nimble , the Asrocks have seemed like they are running a marathon in overshoes by comparison.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have not found the part where I set the base ram speed yet. For a while it was running the ram at 1400 or so. It does set the timings loose. The GD80 runs this ram at 9 and the SBT runs it at 11. That might be part of why the GD80 feels snappier.
> 
> Anyhoo, first when I tried ABT VH it froze. I have been looking around in the bios and made some changes trying to get CnQ to work and then dropped the NB clocks to 2266, then tried ABT VH again. This time it went unstable with a bigger final number.
> 
> So freezing usually means something is undervolted and methinks going to bigger numbers means overvolting? It's been too long and I don't remember this stuff anymore.


Im not sure...but check if the sabertooth has ECC mode for memory. If it does, disable it. That can cause a lot of freezing with some ram configurations.


----------



## miklkit

Ah, I did find that and it is turned on.

EDIT: It is now turned off and it did make a difference. Not enough difference, but it is better. Thanks.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ah, I did find that and it is turned on.
> 
> EDIT: It is now turned off and it did make a difference. Not enough difference, but it is better. Thanks.


Cool!! Keep plugin away at.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> sabertooth and crosshair are literally identical performing boards some would argue in a few situations the sabertooth is actually better than the crosshair so putting the sabertooth under the UD7 and GD80 well that is wrong I think you need to do further research / testing.


I agree, Rick... My Sabertooth was easier to OC than my CVF-Z...

I even had an EK MB block on the CVF-Z... The Sabertooth, I though, was the better board...

Who's ratings were these anyway?

The CVF-Z and the Sabertooth R2, are about the same...

Either one could take the top spot...


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would argue that the sabertooth just makes it into the top 5 990FX motherboards.
> 
> Crosshair
> UD7
> GD80
> Sabertooth
> UD5


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Who's ratings were these anyway?


If you had read back 2 pages then you should have seen this


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> If you had read back 2 pages then you should have seen this


Two pages? How many posts per page are you set at? That does make difference...

Would you give us the post number?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have not found the part where I set the base ram speed yet. For a while it was running the ram at 1400 or so. It does set the timings loose. The GD80 runs this ram at 9 and the SBT runs it at 11. That might be part of why the GD80 feels snappier.
> 
> Anyhoo, first when I tried ABT VH it froze. I have been looking around in the bios and made some changes trying to get CnQ to work and then dropped the NB clocks to 2266, then tried ABT VH again. This time it went unstable with a bigger final number.
> 
> So freezing usually means something is undervolted and methinks going to bigger numbers means overvolting? It's been too long and I don't remember this stuff anymore.


If you want CnQ enabled you need to have LLC set to high and load to 130% if you have it on very high it will cause crashes but no BSOD, something to do with P states and it doesn't like it. Had me scratching my head for days.


----------



## miklkit

LLC is set to high and load is set to 130% and it always runs at 5 ghz but the idle temps are seriously cold. There is something else going on that I missed.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> LLC is set to high and load is set to 130% and it always runs at 5 ghz but the idle temps are seriously cold. There is something else going on that I missed.


Urm, what about voltage, is it set to offset? What about in windows? Have you set minimum CPU usage to like 25%?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> LLC is set to high and load is set to 130% and it always runs at 5 ghz but the idle temps are seriously cold. There is something else going on that I missed.


I had a 8350 that refused to run CNQ at anything above 4.7ghz no matter what i did second i dropped multi down to 4.7ghz mysteriously CnQ worked without doing anything other than changed but multi.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I had a 8350 that refused to run CNQ at anything above 4.7ghz no matter what i did second i dropped multi down to 4.7ghz mysteriously CnQ worked without doing any other changed but multi.


Weird, mine has behaved pretty well tbh once I set up CnQ properly but I'd say my multi has never exceeded 22.


----------



## miklkit

Yes voltage is set to offset. You can set minimum cpu usage in win X? Aha! Found it and set to 20%. Now it is idling at 1762 mhz and 8C. Now the system is pulling 125 watts from the wall.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes voltage is set to offset. You can set minimum cpu usage in win X? Aha! Found it and set to 20%. Now it is idling at 1762 mhz and 8C. Now the system is pulling 125 watts from the wall.


Cool glad I could help, although that doesn't fix your freezing issue must be a voltage that's off slightly? Not sure. Glad to see you back to overclocking that fx to the golden 5ghz. Sorry for previous posts btw didn't mean to come across the way I did so for that I apologise.


----------



## miklkit

The freezing issue is gone. Now the issue is that it only gets in 5 passes or so at IBT Very High before destabilizing. All of the voltages are what I was using before when it was stable until the VRMs overheated. There is something I missed when setting this new board up and now I have to re-learn some tricks.

You are passionate and partisan as am I. Every person needs to be able to make their own decisions. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The freezing issue is gone. Now the issue is that it only gets in 5 passes or so at IBT Very High before destabilizing. All of the voltages are what I was using before when it was stable until the VRMs overheated. There is something I missed when setting this new board up and now I have to re-learn some tricks.
> 
> You are passionate and partisan as am I. Every person needs to be able to make their own decisions. Variety is the spice of life.


Try turning vdda voltage down a few clicks, lower cpu/nb can help a little bit to reduce heat but depends if you need more volts due to vdroop or not?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The freezing issue is gone. Now the issue is that it only gets in 5 passes or so at IBT Very High before destabilizing. All of the voltages are what I was using before when it was stable until the VRMs overheated. There is something I missed when setting this new board up and now I have to re-learn some tricks.
> 
> You are passionate and partisan as am I. Every person needs to be able to make their own decisions. Variety is the spice of life.


make sure that the vrm switching frequency is right down.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

If you think its the VRMS, then you should go a head and get a fan blowing. (Better on your components too, running colder. Compacitors are rated to do not many hours of lifespan once operating at 80C)
I know all amd boards without a fan blowing will result in burning hot operation


----------



## miklkit

Whoa! At this point the VRMs are doing fine. The highest temp they have seen so far is 62C. Something else is destabilizing it and I do not know what it might be as I have forgotten everything I learned from a year ago.

I see 2 VDDA voltages. VDDA and CPU-VDDA. The one I set is CPU-VDDA and it is set to 2.6v and is running at 2.619v.

CPU-NB is set to 1.225v and is yellow so it must be on the high side. Doesn't that need to be a little high to help push 16 gb of ram?

VRM switching frequency? I will look into that as it is probably on "auto".

A little history: You all helped me learn this bios in November 2014 when I got the early 8350 to 4.82 ghz. When I got the 8370 a few months later I used the same settings and then tweaked them slightly for 5 ghz in April 2015. Now with a new motherboard all I have to go on is some prinouts of screenies I took of the basic 5 ghz settings.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Well you never know. Sometimes increacing cooling can help increace max clocks. I had just modded for a vrm block attached onto my gpu yesterday. With vrm cooling I was able to push more volts and have less heat generated onto the PCB and clocked higher with much less core temptertuare

Some guys suggest increacing vdda and nb voltage for cpu can increace stabibility.
If that Is not happening then I recomend leaving those voltages on stock. I know with higher vdda voltage(cpu pll voltage) for amd fx cpu. It seems to draw less current and will slightly drop your cpu temps. On the other hand. lowering the volts should give more current for cpu. With very low vdda voltage and running a 4300 on stock volts I managed to make my core temps go up to 70C on watercooling. Where as on stock vdda voltages I can push to a maximum of 1.608V and top out at 74C maximum.
More importantly I didn't seem to have higher overclock headroom when increacing or decreacing pll voltages. So I normally leave it on stock


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Whoa! At this point the VRMs are doing fine. The highest temp they have seen so far is 62C. Something else is destabilizing it and I do not know what it might be as I have forgotten everything I learned from a year ago.
> 
> I see 2 VDDA voltages. VDDA and CPU-VDDA. The one I set is CPU-VDDA and it is set to 2.6v and is running at 2.619v.
> 
> CPU-NB is set to 1.225v and is yellow so it must be on the high side. Doesn't that need to be a little high to help push 16 gb of ram?
> 
> VRM switching frequency? I will look into that as it is probably on "auto".
> 
> A little history: You all helped me learn this bios in November 2014 when I got the early 8350 to 4.82 ghz. When I got the 8370 a few months later I used the same settings and then tweaked them slightly for 5 ghz in April 2015. Now with a new motherboard all I have to go on is some prinouts of screenies I took of the basic 5 ghz settings.


well remember you are trying this OC on a completely different board. And while maybe less than in processors there still could be a bit of variation between boards. Maybe the settings from your old board are not just plug and play for the new one. You maybe need to just tweak it and find this boards sweet spots.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Whoa! At this point the VRMs are doing fine. The highest temp they have seen so far is 62C. Something else is destabilizing it and I do not know what it might be as I have forgotten everything I learned from a year ago.
> 
> I see 2 VDDA voltages. VDDA and CPU-VDDA. The one I set is CPU-VDDA and it is set to 2.6v and is running at 2.619v.
> 
> CPU-NB is set to 1.225v and is yellow so it must be on the high side. Doesn't that need to be a little high to help push 16 gb of ram?
> 
> VRM switching frequency? I will look into that as it is probably on "auto".
> 
> A little history: You all helped me learn this bios in November 2014 when I got the early 8350 to 4.82 ghz. When I got the 8370 a few months later I used the same settings and then tweaked them slightly for 5 ghz in April 2015. Now with a new motherboard all I have to go on is some prinouts of screenies I took of the basic 5 ghz settings.


Post the screenies of what you have .. did you turn off APM and all those n such?


----------



## mus1mus

If IBT looses it's stability from positive values to negative after a few runs, or throwing in different numbers, try playing around CPU-NB. More is not always better.

Even 2700+ CPU-NB needs a bit of fine tuning. And the easier way to get this clue is getting Rounding Errors on Prime 95 when in Blend.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> CPU-NB is set to 1.225v and is yellow so it must be on the high side. Doesn't that need to be a little high to help push 16 gb of ram?.


On my Crosshair V Formula Z, my cpu-nb voltage doesn't turn yellow in the bios until 1.4v. For me to run 2400mhz with 16gb (4X4), I need to set cpu-nb at 1.35v. Under load with llc it reaches 1.41 to 1.42v.


----------



## miklkit

Ok, I will try upping CPU-NB and see what happens. This will be a slow process as I'm doing other things as well. I will say that it is showing improved gaming performance.

Yes I turned off APM. There is an OCing thread around that shows basic settings. I should read that.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, I will try upping CPU-NB and see what happens. This will be a slow process as I'm doing other things as well. I will say that it is showing improved gaming performance.
> 
> Yes I turned off APM. There is an OCing thread around that shows basic settings. I should read that.


I think these screenshots will help you out a bit. This is what works for me on my 8370


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## miklkit

It looks like you pegged most every setting. If I tried that it couldn't do 4.7 without overheating.

I bumped up the CPU-NB from 1.225 to 1.25 and gained 2C in CPU temps, but it feels snappier. Still fails VH tho.


----------



## mus1mus

What's your CPU-NB LLC setting?

Graph important values such as Vcore, CPU-NB Voltage and certain temps.

Also would advise to disable power saving options while overclocking. Both on the bios and Windows.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It looks like you pegged most every setting. If I tried that it couldn't do 4.7 without overheating.
> 
> I bumped up the CPU-NB from 1.225 to 1.25 and gained 2C in CPU temps, but it feels snappier. Still fails VH tho.


I normally set CPU/NB to 1.3v then lower it when it passes the Very High test, what is your current OC set to? 5ghz flat or higher? I find anything over 5ghz needs more than 1.6v for me to stay stable on the Vcore. Also to reduce heat take some voltage off the VDDA.

EDIT: Actually just read you're FSB overclocking at 250mhz, hmmm, might be worth adding more VDDA with that, however your max VCORE was 1.536v it might be worth adding 2 bumps up to that VCORE.


----------



## The Sandman

Additional CPU VDDA as far as I know is only helpful to gigabyte. Asus tends to over volt this.
My 24 hr prime stable 5117MHz CPU VDDA runs 2.513v manually entered in bios and 2.532v in windows. For me anything more is of no help and quickly causes issues.
Just saying...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Additional CPU VDDA as far as I know is only helpful to gigabyte. Asus tends to over volt this.
> My 24 hr prime stable 5117MHz CPU VDDA runs 2.513v manually entered in bios and 2.532v in windows. For me anything more is of no help and quickly causes issues.
> Just saying...


But I have seen instabilities on high OC (5200MHz) with VDDA at 2.5V. 2.8 made it stable.

But then again, I'm more of a lowest Vcore kinda guy.









And from my experience, it doesn't add any heat to an actively cooled set-up.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/53350_50#post_24478860


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But I have seen instabilities on high OC (5200MHz) with VDDA at 2.5V. 2.8 made it stable.
> 
> But then again, I'm more of a lowest Vcore kinda guy.


Good tip thanks! (+rep)
I haven't played with it much so far on 5.2 (been no reason due to prior testing) but will take your advise and give it another shot.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Good tip thanks! (+rep)
> I haven't played with it much so far on 5.2 (been no reason due to prior testing) but will take your advise and give it another shot.


Find a boarderline/marginally stable set-up and play with for effectiveness. Else, a Vcore bump will take care of the instabilities. But when heat and stability are battling each other out, try VDDA.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But I have seen instabilities on high OC (5200MHz) with VDDA at 2.5V. 2.8 made it stable.
> 
> But then again, I'm more of a lowest Vcore kinda guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from my experience, it doesn't add any heat to an actively cooled set-up.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/53350_50#post_24478860


So does more VDDA mean less VCORE?


----------



## mus1mus

To a point, Yes.

But like I said on the post prior to yours,it makes sense on borderline/marginal situations.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> To a point, Yes.
> 
> But like I said on the post prior to yours,it makes sense on borderline/marginal situations.


How do I know I'm at that borderline? Hmmm, I might do some testing but not sure. 2.8v VDDA is a bit high isn't it highlighted red at that value? I noticed I didn't get any stability with it at 2.7v.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your CPU-NB LLC setting?
> 
> Graph important values such as Vcore, CPU-NB Voltage and certain temps.
> 
> Also would advise to disable power saving options while overclocking. Both on the bios and Windows.


Regular.

I just got the power savings working last night! Well, I know how to get it going again.

EDIT: So i bumped up the VDDA a bit and tried it. Got a blue screen and a WHEA uncorrectible failure, or something like that. Didn't make it through the first pass. Now I'm going to try a lower VDDA.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How do I know I'm at that borderline? Hmmm, I might do some testing but not sure. 2.8v VDDA is a bit high isn't it highlighted red at that value? I noticed I didn't get any stability with it at 2.7v.


You can try a lower OC or a known stable settings.
Drop VDDA to 2.5 or Lower.
Test.
If stable, lower the Vcore.
Tet with IBT. (Note: 3.XXXX turning into -1.XXX is Vcore related. While 3.XXXX to 4.XXXX is caused by other things such as CPU-NB and Memory)
If you get into a Fail Result, Raise VDDA a notch at a time. Til Stable.
Lastly, IBT is slow to get into that error. So you need to test more than 20 runs. Latest Prime Blend is faster. And a hella Stresser.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Regular.
> 
> I just got the power savings working last night! Well, I know how to get it going again.


I think your issue is really CPU-NB related.


----------



## miklkit

Agreed. I lowered VDDA and it got farther before failing. It went from 3xxx to 4 xxx in 3 passes.

bios screenies


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kalistoval

I have the vdda at 2.8 24hr prime stable if I lower it it wont pass . It should be renamed voodoo.
Also wouldn't those epu power saving features constrict power to your cpu?.


----------



## miklkit

I tried 2.7v VDDA and it was unstable. 2.8v is all the bios will give! I'm exploring other avenues now.


----------



## mus1mus

Try a lower CPU-NB Voltage and High LLC for CPU +Ultra for CPU-NB.

Edit: I revel on Ultra LLC. Coz it makes for cooler cores.









And yay, doing IBT only tests is not a sure fire and easy way. Mix Prime Blend and IBT.

If you want to verify if the cores are causing instabilities, run Small FFT.


----------



## miklkit

So I lowered the CPU-NB and CPU VDDA voltages and upped the LLC. It froze. Also temperatures were up.

I'm trying higher voltages and lower LLC now. This is worrisome because a year ago it was stable with lower voltages than now when it is unstable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I tried 2.7v VDDA and it was unstable. 2.8v is all the bios will give! I'm exploring other avenues now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So I lowered the CPU-NB and CPU VDDA voltages and upped the LLC. It froze. Also temperatures were up.
> 
> I'm trying higher voltages and lower LLC now. This is worrisome because a year ago it was stable with lower voltages than now when it is unstable.


I remember posing the question to someone who was very experienced with the Asus boards of what the safe limit is for that setting, his reply was 2.59 volts.


----------



## miklkit

The VDDA is at 2.669 now and I will lower it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I tried 2.7v VDDA and it was unstable. 2.8v is all the bios will give! I'm exploring other avenues now.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So I lowered the CPU-NB and CPU VDDA voltages and upped the LLC. It froze. Also temperatures were up.
> 
> I'm trying higher voltages and lower LLC now. This is worrisome because a year ago it was stable with lower voltages than now when it is unstable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember posing the question to someone who was very experienced with the Asus boards of what the safe limit is for that setting, his reply was 2.59 volts.
Click to expand...

@Mega Man would be the guy IIRC


----------



## Mega Man

All I can comment is most on Giga boards run 2.695 ( or that is what I recommend /use )

I have heard unsubstantiated claims of as as high as 2.8-2.9 but they always tell me it is safe but show no long term proof.

Imo on asus I have not noticed any benefit to cpu pll

Cpu pll is mostly untested, but ime to much cpu/nb makes the cpu unstable


----------



## miklkit

I've run 2.9 PLL on the GD80 as well as 2.4 and couldn't tell the difference. 2.6 is fine.

So far it freezes when the CPU-NB is too low. I found that point and am slowly bringing it up until either the CPU overheats or it stabilizes.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I've run 2.9 PLL on the GD80 as well as 2.4 and couldn't tell the difference. 2.6 is fine.
> 
> So far it freezes when the CPU-NB is too low. I found that point and am slowly bringing it up until either the CPU overheats or it stabilizes.


Freezing is usually either CPU/NB or Dram voltage.
BTW we run the same kit and with my current clock (5117MHz 25x204, mem @ 1910MHz) it needs 1.645v in bios.

Also check that CPU Current Capability is 130%
(Again with both my 5016MHz and 5117MHz OCs) I found a slight + adjustment to CPU Power Thermal Control worked wonders.
5016MHz = 130%/140
5117MHz = 130%/144


----------



## miklkit

Thanks for the information. Everything is set to 130% and 130. The ram is running at 1.638v.

What is bothering me is that this was stable a year ago at much lower voltages. I'm starting to wonder if trying to run it after I damaged the board damaged the cpu. In the GD80 it just would not do fsb at all and I blamed the board. Now that I'm seeing this huge difference with the SBT I'm starting to wonder.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Thanks for the information. Everything is set to 130% and 130. The ram is running at 1.638v.
> 
> What is bothering me is that this was stable a year ago at much lower voltages. I'm starting to wonder if trying to run it after I damaged the board damaged the cpu. In the GD80 it just would not do fsb at all and I blamed the board. Now that I'm seeing this huge difference with the SBT I'm starting to wonder.


How did you validate stability?. Just a thought was it stable?.


----------



## rickcooperjr

I just want to put this out there Prime 95 is a bad idea for stability testing for Intel skylake there is a huge bug with Skylake that causes issues http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/intel-skylake-bug-causes-pcs-to-freeze-during-complex-workloads/

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2441458/intel-admits-to-skylake-bug-that-freezes-windows-and-linux-systems

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/11/math_bug_splatters_skylake_intel_working_on_fix/

Intel has confirmed that its Skylake processors suffer from a bug that can cause a system to freeze when performing complex workloads. Discovered by mathematicians at the Great Internet Mersenne Prime Search (GIMPS), the bug occurs when using the GIMPS Prime95 application to find Mersenne primes.

just thought I would put that out there.

So currently I don't see this as a alternative to the 24/7 5ghz club entry and currently we should stick with OP linked IBT AVX.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I just want to put this out there Prime 95 is a bad idea for stability testing for Intel skylake there is a huge bug with Skylake that causes issues http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/intel-skylake-bug-causes-pcs-to-freeze-during-complex-workloads/
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2441458/intel-admits-to-skylake-bug-that-freezes-windows-and-linux-systems
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/11/math_bug_splatters_skylake_intel_working_on_fix/
> 
> *Intel has confirmed that its Skylake processors suffer from a bug that can cause a system to freeze when performing complex workloads*. Discovered by mathematicians at the Great Internet Mersenne Prime Search (GIMPS), the bug occurs when using the GIMPS Prime95 application to find Mersenne primes.
> 
> just thought I would put that out there.
> 
> So currently I don't see this as a alternative to the 24/7 5ghz club entry and currently we should stick with OP linked IBT AVX.


I was seriously thinking of going to the Z170 platform, In fact I have one of my Maximus VII Formula motherboards for sale, and am getting my other M7F board w/ a delidded 4790K for sale, is there anything else messed up about Skylake? Or, is there any reason to stick with my Z97 setup for now?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I just want to put this out there Prime 95 is a bad idea for stability testing for Intel skylake there is a huge bug with Skylake that causes issues http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/intel-skylake-bug-causes-pcs-to-freeze-during-complex-workloads/
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2441458/intel-admits-to-skylake-bug-that-freezes-windows-and-linux-systems
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/11/math_bug_splatters_skylake_intel_working_on_fix/
> 
> *Intel has confirmed that its Skylake processors suffer from a bug that can cause a system to freeze when performing complex workloads*. Discovered by mathematicians at the Great Internet Mersenne Prime Search (GIMPS), the bug occurs when using the GIMPS Prime95 application to find Mersenne primes.
> 
> just thought I would put that out there.
> 
> So currently I don't see this as a alternative to the 24/7 5ghz club entry and currently we should stick with OP linked IBT AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> I was seriously thinking of going to the Z170 platform, In fact I have one of my Maximus VII Formula motherboards for sale, and am getting my other M7F board w/ a delidded 4790K for sale, is there anything else messed up about Skylake? Or, is there any reason to stick with my Z97 setup for now?
Click to expand...

not sure at sec there is very little info out there but rumors say it could be a hardware flaw causing this issue and possible bios updates / fixxes can't resolve it and if that is the case well this impacts alot more than just prime 95 because it will also hit video encoding and much more for entire skylake lineup.

hince this *Intel has confirmed that its Skylake processors suffer from a bug that can cause a system to freeze when performing complex workloads* .


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I just want to put this out there Prime 95 is a bad idea for stability testing for Intel skylake there is a huge bug with Skylake that causes issues http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/intel-skylake-bug-causes-pcs-to-freeze-during-complex-workloads/
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2441458/intel-admits-to-skylake-bug-that-freezes-windows-and-linux-systems
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/11/math_bug_splatters_skylake_intel_working_on_fix/
> 
> *Intel has confirmed that its Skylake processors suffer from a bug that can cause a system to freeze when performing complex workloads*. Discovered by mathematicians at the Great Internet Mersenne Prime Search (GIMPS), the bug occurs when using the GIMPS Prime95 application to find Mersenne primes.
> 
> just thought I would put that out there.
> 
> So currently I don't see this as a alternative to the 24/7 5ghz club entry and currently we should stick with OP linked IBT AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> I was seriously thinking of going to the Z170 platform, In fact I have one of my Maximus VII Formula motherboards for sale, and am getting my other M7F board w/ a delidded 4790K for sale, is there anything else messed up about Skylake? Or, is there any reason to stick with my Z97 setup for now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure at sec there is very little info out there but rumors say it could be a hardware flaw causing this issue and possible bios updates / fixxes can't resolve it and if that is the case well this impacts alot more than just prime 95 because it will also hit video encoding and much more for entire skylake lineup.
> 
> hince this *Intel has confirmed that its Skylake processors suffer from a bug that can cause a system to freeze when performing complex workloads* .
Click to expand...

If what I have read and my memory is good... , its a certain FFT set during finding prime numbers.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> not sure at sec there is very little info out there but rumors say it could be a hardware flaw causing this issue and possible bios updates / fixxes can't resolve it and if that is the case well this impacts alot more than just prime 95 because it will also hit video encoding and much more for entire skylake lineup.
> 
> hince this *Intel has confirmed that its Skylake processors suffer from a bug that can cause a system to freeze when performing complex workloads* .


Yes, that's what I was thinking, how can a BIOS update, fix a hardware problem????

That's not possible, in my opinion.









Guess I'll wait for more info...

Thanks, Rick!

+1 for the info...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> How did you validate stability?. Just a thought was it stable?.


It was stable until the VRMs overheated. It failed time after time at pass 13 in IBT AVX Very High because that was when the VRMs would hit 82C. It was good enough to get me into this club. Now the same cpu can't do it except on standard, which is still good enough for entry but not as good as it used to be. On VH I keep bumping up settings until it is running in the red zone for temps and it still will not stabilize. It might be that the slipped wrench was a $400 mistake.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> T In the GD80 it just would not do fsb at all and I blamed the board.


Northbridge multiplier is locked. I can push FSB up to 300 like other otherboards. nb speeds just has to handle the step up frequency from stock due to FSB increacse.

WIth phemon and athlons nb mutiplier is unlocked. I went to 312+ FSB maximum.

Have you tried a fan blowing on vrms directly yet?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> not sure at sec there is very little info out there but rumors say it could be a hardware flaw causing this issue and possible bios updates / fixxes can't resolve it and if that is the case well this impacts alot more than just prime 95 because it will also hit video encoding and much more for entire skylake lineup.
> 
> hince this *Intel has confirmed that its Skylake processors suffer from a bug that can cause a system to freeze when performing complex workloads* .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I was thinking, how can a BIOS update, fix a hardware problem????
> 
> That's not possible, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll wait for more info...
> 
> Thanks, Rick!
> 
> +1 for the info...
Click to expand...

Sorry, this makes me laugh, so what will intel do for all the people who have an issue? What if I bought the cpu for doing prime and searching for the next prime number


----------



## mus1mus

Well, going Skylake is already a pointless decision when you consider a 6-core HE can be had for about the same total price.

Microcode update not gonna help it? No?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> How did you validate stability?. Just a thought was it stable?.
> 
> 
> 
> It was stable until the VRMs overheated. It failed time after time at pass 13 in IBT AVX Very High because that was when the VRMs would hit 82C. It was good enough to get me into this club. Now the same cpu can't do it except on standard, which is still good enough for entry but not as good as it used to be. On VH I keep bumping up settings until it is running in the red zone for temps and it still will not stabilize. It might be that the slipped wrench was a $400 mistake.
Click to expand...

Dear sir, please please please shoot me your BIOS screensots. I know the kitty in and out.. I have a feeling that there is something that was missed that is causing you the head ache.. such as do you have the BIOS voltage monitor enabled.. and did you ever install AIsuite from ASUS.. cause that can also give you grief


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> not sure at sec there is very little info out there but rumors say it could be a hardware flaw causing this issue and possible bios updates / fixxes can't resolve it and if that is the case well this impacts alot more than just prime 95 because it will also hit video encoding and much more for entire skylake lineup.
> 
> hince this *Intel has confirmed that its Skylake processors suffer from a bug that can cause a system to freeze when performing complex workloads* .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I was thinking, how can a BIOS update, fix a hardware problem????
> 
> That's not possible, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll wait for more info...
> 
> Thanks, Rick!
> 
> +1 for the info...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, this makes me laugh, so what will intel do for all the people who have an issue? What if I bought the cpu for doing prime and searching for the next prime number
Click to expand...

not firstime Intel has made this similar mistake Pentium FDIV bug http://www.techradar.com/us/news/computing-components/processors/pentium-fdiv-the-processor-bug-that-shook-the-world-1270773 they essentially had to revision the chip couldn't fix it thru software it was a hardware issue they had to completely rerelease the chip with a newer revision to fix it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> not sure at sec there is very little info out there but rumors say it could be a hardware flaw causing this issue and possible bios updates / fixxes can't resolve it and if that is the case well this impacts alot more than just prime 95 because it will also hit video encoding and much more for entire skylake lineup.
> 
> hince this *Intel has confirmed that its Skylake processors suffer from a bug that can cause a system to freeze when performing complex workloads* .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I was thinking, how can a BIOS update, fix a hardware problem????
> 
> That's not possible, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll wait for more info...
> 
> Thanks, Rick!
> 
> +1 for the info...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, this makes me laugh, so what will intel do for all the people who have an issue? What if I bought the cpu for doing prime and searching for the next prime number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not firstime Intel has made this similar mistake http://www.techradar.com/us/news/computing-components/processors/pentium-fdiv-the-processor-bug-that-shook-the-world-1270773
Click to expand...

Which that only spawned one of the greatest cartoons ever! Thank you Steven Spielberg!!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Dear sir, please please please shoot me your BIOS screensots. I know the kitty in and out.. I have a feeling that there is something that was missed that is causing you the head ache.. such as do you have the BIOS voltage monitor enabled.. and did you ever install AIsuite from ASUS.. cause that can also give you grief


Here are my settings from over a day ago. I have made some changes since then, mainly to cpu-nb related stuff. If you want other or more current settings just let me know.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1750#post_24786362


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Dear sir, please please please shoot me your BIOS screensots. I know the kitty in and out.. I have a feeling that there is something that was missed that is causing you the head ache.. such as do you have the BIOS voltage monitor enabled.. and did you ever install AIsuite from ASUS.. cause that can also give you grief
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my settings from over a day ago. I have made some changes since then, mainly to cpu-nb related stuff. If you want other or more current settings just let me know.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1750#post_24786362
Click to expand...

EPU power saving mode
Watch the vdrop on the CPU/nb.. may be an issue LLC to high may help

Digi options
up the CPU power phase control (vrm setting)
Set the CPU voltage and power phase control up
Play with the CPU and CPU/NB power response

Advanced tab (wile checking and trying to get stability on an OC)
Turn off all c states.. C1e and C6 cool and quiet has caused me some issues.. but depends on the bios


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> not sure at sec there is very little info out there but rumors say it could be a hardware flaw causing this issue and possible bios updates / fixxes can't resolve it and if that is the case well this impacts alot more than just prime 95 because it will also hit video encoding and much more for entire skylake lineup.
> 
> hince this *Intel has confirmed that its Skylake processors suffer from a bug that can cause a system to freeze when performing complex workloads* .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I was thinking, how can a BIOS update, fix a hardware problem????
> 
> That's not possible, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll wait for more info...
> 
> Thanks, Rick!
> 
> +1 for the info...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, this makes me laugh, so what will intel do for all the people who have an issue? What if I bought the cpu for doing prime and searching for the next prime number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not firstime Intel has made this similar mistake http://www.techradar.com/us/news/computing-components/processors/pentium-fdiv-the-processor-bug-that-shook-the-world-1270773
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which that only spawned one of the greatest cartoons ever! Thank you Steven Spielberg!!
Click to expand...

question for you i know that cartoon but can't remember name of it PLZ tell me the name been trying ever since you posted it.

never mind just added google search by image to find it freakazoid cartoon.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111970/ about to fire KODI up with genesis and watch me some freakazoid LOL.


----------



## Mega Man

Did that really spawn freakazoid?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Did that really spawn freakazoid?


I guess it did http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111970/trivia

The sequence of keystrokes that triggers the bug in the Pinnacle chip responsible for turning Dexter Douglas into Freakazoid is "@[=g3,8d]\&fbb=-q]/hk%fg", followed by DELETE. Also, on Dexter's keyboard, DELETE is in BACKSPACE's usual position and marked in a slanted lower-case font, which is typical of an Apple Computer keyboard for a later Apple II or a Macintosh.

The bug Dexter's computer exhibits is a parody of the FDIV bug that plagued the first run of the Intel Pentium CPUs in the early 1990s, which made headlines when technical users complained about it (and eventually got their CPUs replaced under warranty).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Did that really spawn freakazoid?


Nerd trivia FTW! haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Did that really spawn freakazoid?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it did http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111970/trivia
> 
> The sequence of keystrokes that triggers the bug in the Pinnacle chip responsible for turning Dexter Douglas into Freakazoid is "@[=g3,8d]\&fbb=-q]/hk%fg", followed by DELETE. Also, on Dexter's keyboard, DELETE is in BACKSPACE's usual position and marked in a slanted lower-case font, which is typical of an Apple Computer keyboard for a later Apple II or a Macintosh.
> 
> The bug Dexter's computer exhibits is a parody of the FDIV bug that plagued the first run of the Intel Pentium CPUs in the early 1990s, which made headlines when technical users complained about it (and eventually got their CPUs replaced under warranty).
Click to expand...

^


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Here are my settings from over a day ago. I have made some changes since then, mainly to cpu-nb related stuff. If you want other or more current settings just let me know.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1750#post_24786362


If you look at the last snip of bios SS CPU VDDA 2.525v is manually entered yet bios is running it at 2.690v?
Hopefully you had just changed the value and hadn't rebooted before taking the Bios SS? Had to ask.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If you look at the last snip of bios SS CPU VDDA 2.525v is manually entered yet bios is running it at 2.690v?
> Hopefully you had just changed the value and hadn't rebooted before taking the Bios SS? Had to ask.


Yes I had changed it but had not rebooted yet. It is a little lower than that now and will be going down some more.

I'm trying the suggested changes and it is a little better, but temperatures are way too high now. I need to drop 4C from somewhere.


----------



## Benjiw

Hmmm interesting there appears to be a bug with skylake cpus
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2441458/intel-admits-to-skylake-bug-that-freezes-windows-and-linux-systems


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hmmm interesting there appears to be a bug with skylake cpus
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2441458/intel-admits-to-skylake-bug-that-freezes-windows-and-linux-systems


yes I already said this and linked it in this thread LOL 3 pages ago http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1760#post_24790705


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes I already said this and linked it in this thread LOL 3 pages ago http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1760#post_24790705


Ah sorry Rick, I've been bobbing in and out and missed it, do we know if this is linked to the problems our intel brethren are having with IBT AVX?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah sorry Rick, I've been bobbing in and out and missed it, do we know if this is linked to the problems our intel brethren are having with IBT AVX?


I think it may be one of the major plorbems with the Intel CPUS.
Probally some of the newer intel cpus were released too early and they haven't carfully tested their cpu before they sold it


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes I already said this and linked it in this thread LOL 3 pages ago http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1760#post_24790705
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sorry Rick, I've been bobbing in and out and missed it, do we know if this is linked to the problems our intel brethren are having with IBT AVX?
Click to expand...

I believe it counts because the problem exists with heavy workloads so that includes any intensive workload and IBT AVX would classify as that so would video encoding and such.


----------



## inedenimadam

I would hardly call that a "huge bug"... and it is getting fixed in a microcode update. The CPUs are not riddled with "major problems", its a specific set of exact calculations that are causing the cpu's to bug out, and the ONLY one doing it. It still doesn't explain why Haswell based processors are having issues with the outdated IBT in the first post.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would hardly call that a "huge bug"... and it is getting fixed in a microcode update. The CPUs are not riddled with "major problems", its a specific set of exact calculations that are causing the cpu's to bug out, and the ONLY one doing it. It still doesn't explain why Haswell based processors are having issues with the outdated IBT in the first post.


if that is the case why did Intel specify issues with heavy / complex workloads and not specific workloads just saying Intel tends to not beat around the bush and would pick the lesser of 2 evils because it would cause less ruckus or worry / chatter in the world if it was only 1 specific thing then they would have said specific workloads not theyre term heavy / complex workloads.

Time will only tell if it can be fixed via microcode or not remember Intel had to completely remake the pentium lineup over a similar bug because it was hardware issue not fixable with microcode update. They offered replacements for the chip owners of such chips they might do same here nobody is bashing Intel on this but stating this could be part of the issue and why Prime 95 is not currently a good idea to use as a new standard for gaining entry into the club because of current known / recognized and unfixed Skylake bug.


----------



## smartdroid

Can i join this club?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Can i join this club?


Very nice everything looks in order to me but it isn't my choice I didn't notice anything off everything looks in order to me I bet that I7 3930k screams at 5ghz a friend had one doing same and that thing was a monster he ran it nearly 24/7 that way and ran a crossfire / SLI setup he tried both on it and the thing flat out was a beast at pushing multi cards.

I want to say this also more Intels coming forward is a good thing we need more Intels in here in the club.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Can i join this club?


my edit button disappeared, I can't add you to the list atm... I'll try to get that sorted for you, but you pass : )

edit: ok... Mods if you are looking, what do I do here... I can't seem to get an edit button back on my first post so I can edit the list.... but I see its here... I suppose there is a time limit on it...

Others: if I can't get this edit bit straightened out... this club will not have an active list anymore.... dangit....


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> my edit button disappeared, I can't add you to the list atm... I'll try to get that sorted for you, but you pass : )
> 
> edit: ok... Mods if you are looking, what do I do here... I can't seem to get an edit button back on my first post so I can edit the list.... but I see its here... I suppose there is a time limit on it...
> 
> Others: if I can't get this edit bit straightened out... this club will not have an active list anymore.... dangit....


I think the edit button has been locked for posts that has been exsiting for a long time?
Probally need to private message a moderation on oc.net


----------



## miklkit

It's looking like my 8370 is damaged. It performs the same in both Sabertooths, passing IBT AVX on standard but failing high and very high. So the repaired board seems to be ok and it is the cpu that is the problem.

Other problem. The 8370 seems to be sold out everywhere. Nothing but 8320s and 8350s around.


----------



## LiamG6

Does this get me in?





I'm cooling my 4670k with a custom water block that has a 669w Thermoelectric cooler (TEC) in it, I'm running it at 12v, so the cooler itself uses about 200w of power, keeps things nice and cool while gaming but still got quite hot in IBT. I've delidded my CPU and removed the hold down socket and am running the TEC water block direct die with CLU.





EDIT: I see there are issues with adding new members to the OP due to the "Edit" button not being available anymore, all good.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> Does this get me in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cooling my 4670k with a custom water block that has a 669w Thermoelectric cooler (TEC) in it, I'm running it at 12v, so the cooler itself uses about 200w of power, keeps things nice and cool while gaming but still got quite hot in IBT. I've delidded my CPU and removed the hold down socket and am running the TEC water block direct die with CLU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see there are issues with adding new members to the OP due to the "Edit" button not being available anymore, all good.


Nice temps! One thing though, CPU-Z reports the core speed as 4998.8MHz... And that's not 5000MHz...

However, HWMonitor reports 5001MHz as the high core speed...

I've seen some not qualify because CPU-Z wasn't 5000MHz or greater...

But it's not up to me, who qualifies, or not...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> Does this get me in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cooling my 4670k with a custom water block that has a 669w Thermoelectric cooler (TEC) in it, I'm running it at 12v, so the cooler itself uses about 200w of power, keeps things nice and cool while gaming but still got quite hot in IBT. I've delidded my CPU and removed the hold down socket and am running the TEC water block direct die with CLU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see there are issues with adding new members to the OP due to the "Edit" button not being available anymore, all good.


what is this another Intel haswell person able to run the OP IBT AVX again this makes me question why so many people are complaining saying they cannot run it at all not trying to start a war but just pointing this out it seems a bit odd and fishy others say they cannot run it at all this tells me something is off with theyre system config or OS itself.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> what is this another Intel haswell person able to run the OP IBT AVX again this makes me question why so many people are complaining saying they cannot run it at all not trying to start a war but just pointing this out it seems a bit odd and fishy others say they cannot run it at all this tells me something is off with theyre system config or OS itself.


Heck, I qualified my 4790K with the OP... No problems...


----------



## LiamG6

I've been meaning to ask actually, where did the OP get this version of IBT? It's a direct download link when we click it in the OP, but where did he actually get it?


----------



## LiamG6

Ok folks, time to come clean, I didn't run the IBT AVX from the OP. Before you grab the pitchforks, here's why,

#1, I wanted to see if anyone could actually tell if I was using the one from the OP based on the Gflops my CPU got, answer is no it seems, as Rick believed my result and he is one of the most sceptical (Sorry to use you as a guinea pig rick) So, can anyone else tell that I am not using the OP IBT AVX based on my Gflops? I wanted to do this to see if it was possible to sneak a score in on the wrong IBT AVX, (this is to call out all intel haswell users who say they have passed on it, I;m sceptical so I'd like to know)

#2, here's why I didn't run the OP IBT AVX, I'll redirect you to the creators thread on XS, this is the development thread for IBT by AgentGOD, I used the version 2.54 from the download link in the OP of this thread http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program

Now I'll direct you to a specific post as to why I didn't use the IBT AVX from the OP here on OCN http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program&p=5153344&viewfull=1#post5153344 This post identifies that there are specifically patched Linpack files for AMD FX and Intel CPU's, the quoted post is from a user called "Stasio" he posted the link to the version of IBT v2.54 that updates the Linpack files to (11.0.1.005) here http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program&p=5147541&viewfull=1#post5147541

Now, I downloaded the one from the OP in AgentGOD's thread and ran my stability testing on that, it works correctly and I seem to get the right Gflops etc to confirm the use of AVX, then I tried the one from Stasio's post with the updated linpack, flat out won't run, I get the same error as was reported by "percuma88" when using AMD CPU's with it, I then tried the files linked in "percuma88's" post and imported them into both Stasio's linked IBT and the IBT download linked in the OP by AgentGOD, still flat out won't work on Intel Haswell CPU, I get the same error as percuma88 when using the AMD CPU with Stasio's version with an Intel haswell CPU. So I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Stasio's version with linpack (11.0.1.005) just doesn't work with Intel Haswell CPU's at all, or that the files in his post have been edited to actually be the ones that are patched for AMD, and that someone patched the files and it does work with AMD CPU's, but the only version of IBT v2.54 that actually works with intel haswell CPU's is the one from AgentGOD's OP. I will also note that at this time the thread basically died off, so there is a fair chance that this happened because the versions of IBT in stasio's post were broken for intel CPU's, even though it is able to be used with AMD CPU's with the updates from percuma88's post.

I will point out that from IBT v2.53 I believe it utilized AVX, but perhaps with outdated linpack files in both v2.53 and v2.54.

So, can anyone in this thread actually tell me that they have successfully run the linked version of IBT AVX in the OP of this thread on an intel haswell CPU? And can they also try to run the versions linked in Stasio's post on XS and also using the files from the download links in percuma88's thread with the files that are patched for AMD? Seems to me that the IBT v2.54 in AgentGOD's OP is the one that works with Intel haswell CPU's, but uses an outdated linpack (easier to pass perhaps?), and the files linked in stasio's (maybe, maybe not) and percuma88's thread work on AMD CPU's and also have an updated version of linpack, which explains why it may be harder to pass for AMD users than the one in AgentGOD's OP.

I think the only solution to this is to actually change to a program that is currently supported to establish stability, as the version of IBT AVX in the OP of this thread is not working correctly, and is also possibly outdated by now, possible other quick stability programs are OCCT linpack, or LinX, or OCCT Large Data Set, I find OCCT Large Data Set extremely hard to pass without errors. I believe LinX v0.6.5 uses updated linpack so it may be able to replace the IBT AVX from this thread directly, and it may also work with Intel Haswell CPU's, I haven't checked yet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If any Intel Haswell CPU users have gotten the IBT AVX linked in the OP of this thread to work, please tell me HOW???


----------



## Kalistoval

Or you could just run prime 27.7 small custom FFT in place 786k/896k for 2 hours


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> Does this get me in?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cooling my 4670k with a custom water block that has a 669w Thermoelectric cooler (TEC) in it, I'm running it at 12v, so the cooler itself uses about 200w of power, keeps things nice and cool while gaming but still got quite hot in IBT. I've delidded my CPU and removed the hold down socket and am running the TEC water block direct die with CLU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see there are issues with adding new members to the OP due to the "Edit" button not being available anymore, all good.


OOOOOOOH that tec and custom block is sexy, where did you get it from?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Well we know that the ibt from the opening of the thread dosen't work for intel guys.

Couldn't we let the intel guys use the one liam is using or somethig that we all will agree with.


----------



## LiamG6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> OOOOOOOH that tec and custom block is sexy, where did you get it from?


From another OCN User, he made it himself with his own custom CNC Mill. I just got lucky that he wasn't using it any more and was happy to sell it to me for a good price







PM me if you want more info.

If there is resistance to changing the version of IBT or at least acceptance that the OP IBT doesn't run on Haswell, perhaps this thread can be left as it is and another is created to go forward from here. At the end of the day, all I care about is my own system stability and I've more than satisfied my desire for that, in fact I can run my system at 5.1ghz 1.34175v and still be completely stable.

One other thing, I'll quote something from AgentGOD's OP from XS

"You need to extract everything from the archive to a single folder, while maintaining the original directory structure."

The official version of IBT from AgentGOD that I used has a different directory structure from the one in the OP here, I tried renaming things to "linpack_AMD_Only" and removing the "Linpack_i" and "Linpack_Intel_Only" to just "Linpack" like the AMD one was originally and like the AgentGOD OP one was, but that didn't work either.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well.. looks like the club is a dead one... I'll contact an admin if I get time to see what can be done...but just because the list isn't being updated anymore doesn't mean we can't discuss the issues of 5ghz 24/7 here... about the IBT... looks like the IBT he used may have been used by many intel users all along... soooo that being said, the playing field may have been unlevel from the start... so yeah... oh well..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well.. looks like the club is a dead one... I'll contact an admin if I get time to see what can be done...but just because the list isn't being updated anymore doesn't mean we can't discuss the issues of 5ghz 24/7 here... about the IBT... looks like the IBT he used may have been used by many intel users all along... soooo that being said, the playing field may have been unlevel from the start... so yeah... oh well..


It's still 5ghz regardless, massively impressive for the blue team! Don't give in just yet!


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well.. looks like the club is a dead one... I'll contact an admin if I get time to see what can be done...but just because the list isn't being updated anymore doesn't mean we can't discuss the issues of 5ghz 24/7 here... about the IBT... looks like the IBT he used may have been used by many intel users all along... soooo that being said, the playing field may have been unlevel from the start... so yeah... oh well..


Yeah I think you need to contact a admin or nothing will be done


----------



## cssorkinman

25 AMDs
12 Intels


----------



## LiamG6

6 Haswell CPU's

Oh also, I found the version of IBT that is being linked in the OP in a thread specifically made for overclocking AMD FX series CPU's http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/0_100 so there is a fair chance it is only compatible with Intel sandy, ivy, and AMD FX, but perhaps not Haswell. Haswell, Broadwell and Skylake are the only CPU's using AVX2 instructions, so it could be because of that that there is an incompatibility with the OP version of IBT. Or its possible that all submissions in this thread from Intel users have been made with the official AgentGOD's IBT v2.54 and not the one patched for AMD, which possibly means they use different versions of Linpack.

EDIT, actually some of the later AMD APU's use AVX2, Carrizo does, and I believe ZEN will too, so if a Carizzo owner could try to run the IBT AVX from OP that would be good to know, because it could tell us if its an AVX2 thing, or some other sort of compatibility, it would also be good to move away from this version of IBT if there is issues with AVX2 as it would mean future Intel and AMD cpu's won't work with it, so its obsolete.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well.. looks like the club is a dead one... I'll contact an admin if I get time to see what can be done...but just because the list isn't being updated anymore doesn't mean we can't discuss the issues of 5ghz 24/7 here... about the IBT... looks like the IBT he used may have been used by many intel users all along... soooo that being said, the playing field may have been unlevel from the start... so yeah... oh well..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> 6 Haswell CPU's
> 
> Oh also, I found the version of IBT that is being linked in the OP in a thread specifically made for overclocking AMD FX series CPU's http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/0_100 so there is a fair chance it is only compatible with Intel sandy, ivy, and AMD FX, but perhaps not Haswell. Haswell, Broadwell and Skylake are the only CPU's using AVX2 instructions, so it could be because of that that there is an incompatibility with the OP version of IBT. Or its possible that all submissions in this thread from Intel users have been made with the official AgentGOD's IBT v2.54 and not the one patched for AMD, which possibly means they use different versions of Linpack.
> 
> EDIT, actually some of the later AMD APU's use AVX2, Carrizo does, and I believe ZEN will too, so if a Carizzo owner could try to run the IBT AVX from OP that would be good to know, because it could tell us if its an AVX2 thing, or some other sort of compatibility, it would also be good to move away from this version of IBT if there is issues with AVX2 as it would mean future Intel and AMD cpu's won't work with it, so its obsolete.


I dont see why we dont just use linpack directly from intel, and decide on some metric: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-mkl-benchmarks-suite Why do we need a front end for it?


----------



## LiamG6

does linpack actually work on AMD CPU's without being modified? or does it just not use all the instructions on them, ie AVX?

Why not just use LinX 0.6.5? It uses updated linpack, and works on AMD and Intel CPU's. Just need to decide on an appropriate setting for everyone to use.

I also find OCCT 4.4.1 Large Data Set to be like a compressed prime 95 style test, only need a few minutes of that, it will fail within a minute or 2 normally


----------



## LiamG6

this seems to solve the problem, http://www.overclock.net/t/1334037/attention-linpack-linx-ibt-etc-users-update-your-math-kernel-library-binaries/0_100

we can manually update IBT ourselves to use the latest Linpack, I'll try this now.

Here is the latest linpack as posted by inedenimadam https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-mkl-benchmarks-suite


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> this seems to solve the problem, http://www.overclock.net/t/1334037/attention-linpack-linx-ibt-etc-users-update-your-math-kernel-library-binaries/0_100
> 
> we can manually update IBT ourselves to use the latest Linpack, I'll try this now.
> 
> Here is the latest linpack as posted by inedenimadam https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-mkl-benchmarks-suite


please report back! I figured there was a way to update IBT ourselves, I even suggested it many pages back...but I lack the gumption and know how to do it myself.


----------



## LiamG6

Edit, forget it, errored out after 93 seconds without actually running anything.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ok it worked, simply download the latest windows version of the linpack that you linked, https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-mkl-benchmarks-suite

Download the IBT v2.54 from AgentGOD http://www.xgamingstudio.com/files/IntelBurnTest.zip

#1 Extract IntelBurnTest.zip,

#2 Navigate to IntelBurn Test\LinData\x64 and move the "linpack64" file from x64 back to LinData, do the same for x86, so there are no files inside the x86 or x64 folders.

#3 Extract the w_mklb_p_11.3.1.002.zip,

#4 Navigate to w_mklb_p_11.3.1.002\benchmarks_11.3.1\windows\mkl\benchmarks\linpack. Copy "linpack_xeon64" to IntelBurn Test\LinData\x64 and rename it to "linpack64". Do the same with "linpack_xeon32" into the x86 folder and rename to "linpack32".

#5 Navigate to w_mklb_p_11.3.1.002\benchmarks_11.3.1\windows\redist\intel64_win\compiler, copy the "libiomp5md.dll" file and paste it into both the x64 folder and the x86 folder in your IntelBurn Test\Lindata folder

Now, the program works with my Intel Haswell 4670k, but I have no idea if it will work on AMD CPU's, and if it will be equivalent to the IBT AVX from the OP, so can an AMD owner please attempt this and report back. Also, I started the test, and where before it took about 7 seconds for a pass, I let it run for about 30 seconds and nothing "Passed" yet, but I noticed in the OP that 10 passes too like 900 seconds, as opposed to the 100 seconds that 10 passes took on the old version of IBT with my haswell CPU. SO maybe that is an indication that it is actually working, I will attempt to pass 10 passes now and report back.

It may have to be recompiled with something other than ICC to work with AMD CPU's, thats beyond me though. Maybe TheStilt can help.


----------



## smartdroid

Not really, I've actually run the version downloaded from OP and the test took 115 seconds on my rig...that's how easy it was to know you're cheating


----------



## LiamG6

You have Ivy Bridge, which is not an AVX2 capable CPU, so yours should run fine on OP IBT AVX. OP IBT AVX just flat out doesn't run on Haswell as far as I can see, this is at stock, underclocked and overvolted, overclocked, stable in everything else, just doesn't run at all. You open it, click "start" and then it will either pop up that generic message about UAC or run as admin or it will say "IBT had to close" etc.


----------



## smartdroid

Yes, i was refering to your #1 point, based on gflops your core I5 was considerably faster than a six core hyperthreaded cpu.


----------



## LiamG6

hyperthreading makes no difference to Gflops in IBT, I also have 4.8ghz cache and 2600mhz ram, plus its using avx2, and the 5-10% IPC increase. it's not a good indication to use Gflops as the marker of authenticity is what i was saying


----------



## smartdroid

Maybe HT makes no difference in gflops, but i still have 5ghz cache, 2333mhz ram in quad channel....you really dont want to compare bandwith between the two, and most importantlly....your missing 2 cores


----------



## LiamG6

go dig up all the haswell submissions here, i5 and i7, lets see if it adds up


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> go dig up all the haswell submissions here, i5 and i7, lets see if it adds up


Gflops dont mean squat.... I can get 100 at 1500 mhz or at 5 ghz.


----------



## LiamG6

that was my impression, Gflops result isn't how to check for which version of IBT is in use


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gflops dont mean squat.... I can get 100 at 1500 mhz or at 5 ghz.


Same here, I don't care about Gflops and benchmakrs


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Same here, I don't care about Gflops and benchmakrs


Or stability, or reliability, performance, aesthetics, pride, accomplishment, complete disregard for community and everything that is overclocking. Dense biased and unethical, pretty much sum's up your methods in a nutshell.


----------



## miklkit

I just tried the version of IBT in an earlier post and compared to what we are using gflops are half and CPU temps are up by 8-10C. My CPU is not so stable at 67C but runs well at 58C.


----------



## mus1mus

Eww. Got another 1432 PGY. :yay:


----------



## miklkit

There are no 8370s for sale around here. A search found one @ $343USD.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> There are no 8370s for sale around here. A search found one @ $343USD.


343USD is way overpriced. It should be enough to get a 9590 brand new and a few fancy meals

Also getting a new cpu may not gaurantee better overclocking. We know its about the luck in getting a good cpu bin.
9590 is rated to do more on stock so those should bascally mean 5+GHZ at ease
Compared to 8350/8370s which is pure luck I rekon


----------



## miklkit

No sheeite Sherlock.

Has AMD already stopped producing new FX CPUs?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

In my local stores in new zealand
http://www.pbtech.co.nz/index.php?z=c&p=cpus
They still sell 8350/9370/9590s.

So I think its a matter of finding the right shop in your place.
I know the 9590 had disappeared in the whole new zealand for half a month to a year for some reason. and its back on stock again

On specail the I can get the 9590 is 330 NZD (GST included)
9370 for 300nzd


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> There are no 8370s for sale around here. A search found one @ $343USD.


$209 Amazon right now... but next is 343 such as you noted.
Makes you wonder... AMD pull a rabbit out of the hat by dropping Zen early??? lol


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

210-230 usd gst included should be enough for a 9370 excluding shipping fees
Thats the price i paied for mine


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No sheeite Sherlock.
> 
> Has AMD already stopped producing new FX CPUs?


Here they sell plenty of 8370 (lowest price 195 euros). Have seen no 8310 though and 8300 is rare like a white unicorn (i got one!!!).









But, what you see here is that many shops don't have all models. Or they bring them in batches. Which could be related to the fact that they are not selling well due to the low price of i5s giving them hard time.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> There are no 8370s for sale around here. A search found one @ $343USD.


179.99 for Fx 8370 149.99 Fx 8370E here in houston

http://www.microcenter.com/category/4294966995,4294965455/AMD-Processors


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 179.99 for Fx 8370 149.99 Fx 8370E here in houston
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/category/4294966995,4294965455/AMD-Processors


There's two things about MicroCenter...

First, I don't have one anywhere near me...

Second, All the good deals are "In Store" only


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> There's two things about MicroCenter...
> 
> First, I don't have one anywhere near me...
> 
> Second, All the good deals are "In Store" only


I94 to I90


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 179.99 for Fx 8370 149.99 Fx 8370E here in houston
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/category/4294966995,4294965455/AMD-Processors


Plus $40 shipping to California.................


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 179.99 for Fx 8370 149.99 Fx 8370E here in houston
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/category/4294966995,4294965455/AMD-Processors
> 
> 
> 
> Plus $40 shipping to California.................
Click to expand...

Wll cali has theegg









@Kalistovalhas microcenter ramped up the water cooling section yet? last I was in there was about 9 months ago roughly around when the new location opened


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I94 to I90


To Chicago?


----------



## miklkit

Newegg doesn't know if they will be getting any more or not. Same with SuperBiiz. Fry's doesn't have them either.


----------



## LiamG6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I just tried the version of IBT in an earlier post and compared to what we are using gflops are half and CPU temps are up by 8-10C. My CPU is not so stable at 67C but runs well at 58C.


Could you tell me who's post you got that version of IBT from? One of my posts?, or perhaps the one from avidean? Just FYI, Avidean, who has a haswell CPU has clearly stated that he got into this group on the version of IBT that I have been using. I'm just curious to know the different compatibility between AMD/Intel CPU's and the different versions of IBT. I want to know when AMD CPU's get the error I get when I try to run the OP IBT AVX, and I want to know when Intel CPU's get the error and which architectures it affects and also I'd like to know if there are versions of IBT that are good for both regardless of the Gflops result but still offer a level platform for measuring stability.

As you have stated one results in less Gflops but more heat which results in stability issues, I think the Gflops result isn't so important but it being half your previous result indicates it might not be suitable. I also would like to know if AMD users can run LinX 0.6.5?? And does anyone know which linpack it uses? I will try to update LinX to the newest linpack binaries today. On LinX at stock CPU speed I get about 170-180Gflops on i5 4670k. Whether that result means anything I don;t know but it possibly indicates that the Gflop result from IBT I was getting is too low.


----------



## miklkit

I believe I used the one in this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1800#post_24818962 #2. The files are dated 7-19-2012.


----------



## LiamG6

Ok, Linx 0.6.5 works with the updated linpack binaries, I would also testify to it being harder to pass than the version of IBT that I was using. I couldn't pass with my previous 5ghz OC settings. I've just ran it 3 times and passed without errors at 4.6ghz for a test run. I'll retune to 5ghz today.

Can someone from the AMD side test it and first, tell me if it works with your CPU's, and second tell me your opinion of it as regards how hard it is to pass. Now, 3 passes took over 5 minutes on my 4670k and my Gflops were about 215-235Gflops.

Here's how to update LinX 0.6.5 to the latest linpack binaries.

#1 Download LinX 0.6.5 here http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/LinX-benchmark.shtml

#2 Download the latest linpack binaries here https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-mkl-benchmarks-suite

#3 Create a folder for LinX and extract it.

#4 Open the LinX folder, open the 64-bit folder, delete or move the "linpack_xeon64" and "libiomp5md.dll" files, do the same in the 32-bit folder with "linpack_xeon32" and "libiomp5md.dll" files

#5 Extract "w_mklb_p_11.3.1.002" which contains the updated linpack binaries

#6 Navigate to w_mklb_p_11.3.1.002\benchmarks_11.3.1\windows\mkl\benchmarks\linpack. Copy "linpack_xeon64" to LinX\64-bit. Do the same with "linpack_xeon32" into the 32-bit folder.

#7 Navigate to w_mklb_p_11.3.1.002\benchmarks_11.3.1\windows\redist\intel64_win\compiler, copy the "libiomp5md.dll" file and paste it into both the 64-bit folder and the 32-bit folder in your LinX folder

Now, run LinX for 3 times to test, select "All" for memory, don't change anything else. I couldn't see the results of each pass until all 3 had completed, so just let it run till it finishes.

Could you try this for me miklkit?


----------



## miklkit

I can try but have a hardware problem I'm trying to sort out that could skew the results.


----------



## Kalistoval

I will try it in about 1&30 mins


----------



## miklkit

I got this when I hit the START button.



Perhaps Kalistoval will have better luck.

In settings, changing it from 32 bit to 64 bit got it working but it puts zero load on this system.


----------



## LiamG6

perhaps the linpack binaries have to be patched to work with AMD, no idea how to do that.


----------



## Kalistoval

trying to run it, extracted all as instructed. problem size 61851 using all memory 29234 run 3 times 5 min mark 0 core usage 0 ram usage


----------



## LiamG6

Yep, clearly not working on AMD with the unpatched linpack binaries from Intel. Mine shows 100% usage on all cores within a few seconds of starting the test. Also, with LinX, having a large amount of memory means it will take a very long time to complete, unless you limit the amount of ram it tests, but really you need to be testing as much as you can.

Can you please try to place these older binaries that have been patched for AMD into LinX, http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ybc3pbiwswbso3s same method as I explained before but these ones were patched for AMD, its a slightly older version of linpack, but I believe these are the same binaries as are in the IBT AVX from the OP so it should continue to be a good measure of stability, whether its harder or easier compared to the latest ones I'm not sure, but I'd say its enough.

I haven't managed to get stable beyond 4.8ghz as yet, but haven't had time to test much, but it is requiring considerably more core voltage to pass LinX 0.6.5 with latest linpack binaries than the version of IBT that I was using.


----------



## LiamG6

Here is a version of LinX 0.6.5 that has linpack (11.3.0.004) binaries that are patched for AMD and are only slightly outdated (from June 2015, but should be newer than the ones in the OP). This version will work in x64 only I think, and it uses AVX on AMD CPU's. It may or may not work on windows 10 as well. https://mega.nz/#!SI8UyaZI!x1YU7tt1NQj88HHpbzh6xQkde6ryzQRCis9Z1tK9enQ


----------



## Kalistoval

give me a few mins takes for ever but I ran 3 while streaming a show only 4gb of ram more ram = more time but it works.


----------



## miklkit

That version kinda sorta works for me too. I did like with the other versions and clicked on "all" for ram use. When the ram use hit 98-99% Win X started complaining, it started getting errors, and then it locked up. So that was a bad idea. Next time much less ram will be tested.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> Here is a version of LinX 0.6.5 that has linpack (11.3.0.004) binaries that are patched for AMD and are only slightly outdated (from June 2015, but should be newer than the ones in the OP). This version will work in x64 only I think, and it uses AVX on AMD CPU's. It may or may not work on windows 10 as well. https://mega.nz/#!SI8UyaZI!x1YU7tt1NQj88HHpbzh6xQkde6ryzQRCis9Z1tK9enQ


Exactly how did you obtain this version of linx and who and how was it patched for amd?.


----------



## LiamG6

I got it from the LinX development thread on XtremeSystems forums, from this post http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5252138&viewfull=1#post5252138 It is the latest version that had patched linpack binaries for AMD, there are a couple of newer ones but nobody patched them for AMD yet.

Yeah if you use the "all" ram setting, open the "settings" tab and change the amount of ram set aside for the OS, I used 250mb instead of the default 5mb, 5mb kept saying it ran out of RAM. (this leaves 250mb of free space on top of the RAM that is already in use by OS and background apps etc. 50mb also worked fine for me, but I set it to 250 because I didn't want to lose a run just because the OS gobbled a bit of extra ram while the test was running, I was running it like a minute after booting so OS was still doing stuff in background.

It's hard to pass!! Haven't found a stable setting beyond 4.8ghz even with like an extra 0.1v at 4.9ghz lol, I think I need to tune other stuff more, ran out of time for now though, next weekend I'll try again.


----------



## Kalistoval

Couldnt we just take the patched linpack binaries and copy and paste them into IBT AVX


----------



## LiamG6

Yes I believe you could, but it failed when I tried that because of different way it calls up the binaries I think, I renamed it to match what IBT uses but it wouldn;t do anything for about a minute and a half then it crashed. No CPU load, just waiting, then crashed. I tried to import the latest ones for intel into IBT and it didn't work correctly. IBT stopped being supported in 2012, but I think LinX was still being supported in 2013, and others have continued to update the binaries in LinX.

I tried to do that in this post, click the spoiler http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1800_100#post_24821501

you would have to do it with the linpack files from that latest AMD LinX I linked though, not the ones directly from intel.


----------



## Kalistoval

If only we had some one to patch them for us here.


----------



## LiamG6

I think it's just something to do with being compiled with something other than ICC so that it uses all the right instructions on AMD CPU's, "TheStilt" would know how to do it.

@The Stilt Could you patch the latest Intel Linpack Binaries for use with AMD? Or tell us how?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> I think it's just something to do with being compiled with something other than ICC so that it uses all the right instructions on AMD CPU's, "TheStilt" would know how to do it.
> 
> @The Stilt Could you patch the latest Intel Linpack Binaries for use with AMD? Or tell us how?


Nice find btw its not as outdated as the ibt avx we normally run.


----------



## LiamG6

Yeah its quite a bit newer than that one and also far newer than the one that worked on haswell (for me) before. It's harder, I think you can reduce the problem size to throw errors rather than BSOD's, but I've just been leaving it at the largest problems size that it picks automatically based on RAM amount I think. But BSOD city lol. I found some interesting rules based on the creators experiences, based on his description, i'm having RAM trouble as I get a freeze for a few seconds, then it BSOD's, It's not something I can fix easily though as it's to do with the way I mounted my CPU, no IHS and no hold down bracket, so I'm not getting correct pin contact in the socket. I can't be bothered doing another tear down and rebuild though just yet, just been playing around with how tight the water block is done up, I've loosened it off a bit, the temps went up a few degrees, but I can now run 2600 XMP profile where before it wouldn't even boot for a few days, even though I had been using it for a couple of months with 2600 XMP prior to mounting it this way and worked fine for a week or two mounted this way. I changed my water loop last week and have had issues since then, so I must have moved the waterblock enough to disturb the way it was touching the pin's prior to that.

This is the quote from the developer in the XS thread about the error's/bsod


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Post Trying to understand Linpack errors
After playing with new rig I decided to make some Linpack error interpretations, which might be helpful for those unfamiliar with Linpack. Note that these are based upon my observations and can't be 100% true. You are welcome to share your experience.

Basically if you get an error you would have x same (correct) results and 1 different (an error):
- if the incorrect result differs slightly from the rest (numbers very close, same powers in Residual & Residual (norm)) it is most likely that there's not enough vcore. In this case only a small vcore bump is usually needed to stabilize the system (alternatively, Vtt & GTL tweaking can sometimes fix this too)
- if the wrong result differs much from the others (different power or even positive power in Residual or Residual (norm)) it might be 1) insufficient vcore (the error would happen at the very first runs then) or 2) some memory / NB instability (when it worked for say 10 minutes ok and then produced a different result)

Now more serious errors:
- a BSOD during testing (at the very first runs) is often caused by too low vcore
- if the system hangs and remains hung it is almost 100% not a CPU but memory or possibly NB issue
- if the system reboots (with no hang prior to reboot and no BSOD) - a CPU issue, but not vcore related (insufficient PLL or Vtt I guess)
- if it hangs for a short while and then BSODs - once again NB or memory problem (but might be wrong Vtt / GTL setting as well)
- if it hangs and then just reboots - wrong Vtt (too low or too high) or GTL settings

P.S. Despite being probably the most stressful stability checking program for CPU Linpack is not that good at finding memory errors, so checking memory with tools like Memtest, OCCT & Prime Blend will be a better idea.

P.P.S. Please correct me if I'm wrong.



Some of this relates to old CPU's though.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

A little testing. Not pushing for 5ghz on this particular cpu, but was run stock so I can understand the entire situation now that I've had a little time to try this out a little.

So I was curious to see why I had lower temps when asked to run IBT AVX from the first post with my supposedly non stable 5ghz FX-9590 because I didn't run the Linked version in the OP.

So here's my findings. Nothing special. Is of no concern of mine, take it as you fellas would like to.......

IBT AVX shows a higher GFlops. This is true it does. So it's a higher speed while using the AVX instruction set as it's supposed to with AMD processors. But the thing I noticed was that it was a faster time. Quicker run test at this point. And yield 2c lower temps than when I had run the V2 that I downloaded from the original creators sire.

V2 on the other hand shows a slower speed of 17 GFlops and AVX shows roughly 38 GFlops. However the time it took to run was 601.79 seconds. The AVX version took less time at only 305.09 seconds. That's a difference of 5 minutes. V2 = 10 minutes AVX = 5 minutes.

Not to argue the rules, I just want to ask the opinions of which one is actually better for stability? I found the AVX version to be much quicker and thus my temps where actually lower because of this. V2 was 49c and AVX was 47c as you will see depicted.

IBT V2 is on the left. IBT AVX is on the right. You can see this from the GFlops if in doubt.

Is IBT AVX actually better running half the amount of time and a lower temp because of it?


----------



## hcn

50x at maximum setting. Ambient 20-21C, H2O temp. 25-26C.


----------



## The Sandman

Nice!

Any chance of showing those rads (pics)?
Where did you mount the PSU?








Love my Elysium.


----------



## hcn

You can find pictures here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/900_100#post_24118405

An exception to the above image is the PSU that is mounted outside Elysium with Lian Li PSU bracket. The CPU is cooled with 3 x 140.3 radiators ( one outside, one on the top and one in front of the case ) and at the bottom of the case is 120.3 radiator for VRM and GPU cooling. The loops are separated and powered by 2 x DDC 1T+ pumps in XSPC dual DDC reservoir. I also love my Elysium case. My current installation is ugly but fully functional for operating with intensive CPU loads at high frequencies.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1589014/thread-post-edit-permissions-for-threads-aged-1-year#post_24828712
http://www.overclock.net/t/1588620/unable-to-edit-threads-op#post_24818031
This may be usefull and could get you guys back the edit button for the thread


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1589014/thread-post-edit-permissions-for-threads-aged-1-year#post_24828712
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1588620/unable-to-edit-threads-op#post_24818031
> This may be usefull and could get you guys back the edit button for the thread


Good post


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I have edit access again!!!

If anyone submitted and I missed it, either re-submit or kindly direct me to what page it is on... I honestly don't have time to comb through the thread looking to see who all I missed... I know there was at least one, but I can now add people again


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1589014/thread-post-edit-permissions-for-threads-aged-1-year#post_24828712
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1588620/unable-to-edit-threads-op#post_24818031
> This may be usefull and could get you guys back the edit button for the thread


Thanks for this! I gave you rep over this...


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I have edit access again!!!
> 
> If anyone submitted and I missed it, either re-submit or kindly direct me to what page it is on... I honestly don't have time to comb through the thread looking to see who all I missed... I know there was at least one, but I can now add people again


Congratulations







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Thanks for this! I gave you rep over this...


No plorbem,
I went through some post by accident regaurding to this. So I decided to post it here, cause we were having the same plorbem


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman 8370e 5024 mhz 1.63 volts MSI 990 GAMING


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 8370e 5024 mhz 1.63 volts MSI 990 GAMING


Guys were saying the 990 msi gaming has plorbem and blew up when overclocking.
This one didn't though









And with 48C degress maximum on the core







Wow that is so cold


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 8370e 5024 mhz 1.63 volts MSI 990 GAMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys were saying the 990 msi gaming has plorbem and blew up when overclocking.
> This one didn't though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with 48C degress maximum on the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is so cold
Click to expand...

480 mm radiator 380A cooling block


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 8370e 5024 mhz 1.63 volts MSI 990 GAMING


added!


----------



## warpuck

@musmus because I don't have $299 to spare

http://cart.microcenter.com/cart.aspx?RedirectUrl=http://www.microcenter.com


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 8370e 5024 mhz 1.63 volts MSI 990 GAMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Benjiw

How do we get IBT AVX working with intel chips?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> Ok folks, time to come clean, I didn't run the IBT AVX from the OP. Before you grab the pitchforks, here's why,
> 
> #1, I wanted to see if anyone could actually tell if I was using the one from the OP based on the Gflops my CPU got, answer is no it seems, as Rick believed my result and he is one of the most sceptical (Sorry to use you as a guinea pig rick) So, can anyone else tell that I am not using the OP IBT AVX based on my Gflops? I wanted to do this to see if it was possible to sneak a score in on the wrong IBT AVX, (this is to call out all intel haswell users who say they have passed on it, I;m sceptical so I'd like to know)
> 
> #2, here's why I didn't run the OP IBT AVX, I'll redirect you to the creators thread on XS, this is the development thread for IBT by AgentGOD, I used the version 2.54 from the download link in the OP of this thread http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program
> 
> Now I'll direct you to a specific post as to why I didn't use the IBT AVX from the OP here on OCN http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program&p=5153344&viewfull=1#post5153344 This post identifies that there are specifically patched Linpack files for AMD FX and Intel CPU's, the quoted post is from a user called "Stasio" he posted the link to the version of IBT v2.54 that updates the Linpack files to (11.0.1.005) here http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program&p=5147541&viewfull=1#post5147541
> 
> Now, I downloaded the one from the OP in AgentGOD's thread and ran my stability testing on that, it works correctly and I seem to get the right Gflops etc to confirm the use of AVX, then I tried the one from Stasio's post with the updated linpack, flat out won't run, I get the same error as was reported by "percuma88" when using AMD CPU's with it, I then tried the files linked in "percuma88's" post and imported them into both Stasio's linked IBT and the IBT download linked in the OP by AgentGOD, still flat out won't work on Intel Haswell CPU, I get the same error as percuma88 when using the AMD CPU with Stasio's version with an Intel haswell CPU. So I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Stasio's version with linpack (11.0.1.005) just doesn't work with Intel Haswell CPU's at all, or that the files in his post have been edited to actually be the ones that are patched for AMD, and that someone patched the files and it does work with AMD CPU's, but the only version of IBT v2.54 that actually works with intel haswell CPU's is the one from AgentGOD's OP. I will also note that at this time the thread basically died off, so there is a fair chance that this happened because the versions of IBT in stasio's post were broken for intel CPU's, even though it is able to be used with AMD CPU's with the updates from percuma88's post.
> 
> I will point out that from IBT v2.53 I believe it utilized AVX, but perhaps with outdated linpack files in both v2.53 and v2.54.
> 
> So, can anyone in this thread actually tell me that they have successfully run the linked version of IBT AVX in the OP of this thread on an intel haswell CPU? And can they also try to run the versions linked in Stasio's post on XS and also using the files from the download links in percuma88's thread with the files that are patched for AMD? Seems to me that the IBT v2.54 in AgentGOD's OP is the one that works with Intel haswell CPU's, but uses an outdated linpack (easier to pass perhaps?), and the files linked in stasio's (maybe, maybe not) and percuma88's thread work on AMD CPU's and also have an updated version of linpack, which explains why it may be harder to pass for AMD users than the one in AgentGOD's OP.
> 
> I think the only solution to this is to actually change to a program that is currently supported to establish stability, as the version of IBT AVX in the OP of this thread is not working correctly, and is also possibly outdated by now, possible other quick stability programs are OCCT linpack, or LinX, or OCCT Large Data Set, I find OCCT Large Data Set extremely hard to pass without errors. I believe LinX v0.6.5 uses updated linpack so it may be able to replace the IBT AVX from this thread directly, and it may also work with Intel Haswell CPU's, I haven't checked yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If any Intel Haswell CPU users have gotten the IBT AVX linked in the OP of this thread to work, please tell me HOW???


tried running the OP IBT AVX from this thread and the AMD FX club thread and both wouldn't work on my system (4670k) but the one from agentgod's post worked without hassle. weird!


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> tried running the OP IBT AVX from this thread and the AMD FX club thread and both wouldn't work on my system (4670k) but the one from agentgod's post worked without hassle. weird!


If we can find something that works with intel, then we can probally get it included in the op, so intel guys can download that and join without hassles


----------



## theshadowofsam

So is IBT not working on newer intel platforms? I can't get it working for the life of me. From some other posts it seems some people are having issues, and is there currently a solution available?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> So is *IBT not working on newer intel platforms? I can't get it working for the life of me.* From some other posts it seems some people are having issues, and is there currently a solution available?


The one on the opening page, of this forum, doesn't work for Haswell..

Other versions do work... See if this works for you...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program


----------



## Benjiw

The best I can do with my i5 4670k, it will not boot into windows no matter what at 5ghz, I'm still new to intel overclocking so maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## mus1mus

That is already a terribad chip.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The best I can do with my i5 4670k, *it will not boot into windows no matter what at 5ghz,* I'm still new to intel overclocking so maybe I'm missing something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *That is already a terribad chip.*


Since it's already a terribad chip, *MORE Vcore!!* Fry that baby up!


----------



## mus1mus

yeah. Put that chip into the misery it deserves.


----------



## Benjiw

I put 1.55v into it, the chip wont boot into windows at 5ghz. Trust me, I tried lol!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I put 1.55v into it, the chip wont boot into windows at 5ghz. Trust me, I tried lol!


Time up there should be kept to a minimum. That is well into the danger zone.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Time up there should be kept to a minimum. That is well into the danger zone.


It won't boot like I said, I'm going to see if I can reduce the voltage at 4.9ghz to bring temps down. I'm not bothered if the chip dies, I got it very cheap.


----------



## theshadowofsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the opening page, of this forum, doesn't work for Haswell..
> 
> Other versions do work... See if this works for you...
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program


Ahhhh. Thank you. This one works.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Time up there should be kept to a minimum. That is well into the danger zone.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't boot like I said, I'm going to see if I can reduce the voltage at 4.9ghz to bring temps down. I'm not bothered if the chip dies, I got it very cheap.
Click to expand...

Curious as to where you have your short and long duration power limits set?


----------



## LiamG6

my chip was able to boot 5ghz, might have even been 5.1ghz at 1.25v (lost my notes) it was stable at 5.1ghz in various stress testing programs from 1.28-1.35v, I could boot and be stable in games at 5.2ghz 1.35v. Unfortunately to do this I was using a Custom waterblock with a TEC in it as posted earlier, this meant my temps got down to -15*c at times so I had the socket filled with dielectric grease and fully insulated. Somewhere along the way something has caused a recurring gremlin, I can no longer boot my 2600 10-12-12-31-2T XMP profile and if I run at anything above 1600 I have random issues. I'm not sure exactly whats up but occasionally while watching youtube or a video my screen will go blank, sounds continues, and I have to reset. I've removed the TEC waterblock and gone back to straight water cooling, and have mounted the CPU with IHS and socket hold down in place, but I'm still having issues, I haven't removed all of the dielectric grease from the socket but there is about half as much in there as before, all the pins appear to be fine, I'm not sure if the grease is causing bad contact or if I've damaged my CPU's IMC, I did a few tests at 2800 1.85v, which my ram is supposed to be fine with, but mostly ran it 100% rock solid at 4.8ghz CPU and 2600mhz ram prior to using the TEC, after adding the TEC I was able to do 5-5.2ghz and ram ran at 2600-2800mhz no worries, then I changed my loop and had to detach and reattach a tube from the TEC waterblock which was mounted without IHS and without socket hold down in palce, it was after this that the problems started, so I think its either got to be a slightly bent pin or bad contact from the grease, hopefully not damaged IMC. I think I'll have to flood the socket with acetone to remove the grease and carefully inspect the pins to check for any minor misalignment. I have another CPU to test with but its a G3258 and I don't know if its IMC is even capable of 2600, I know it can do 2400 though, I could do this to test if its my IMC or pins/socket probs.

Because of all this though I shelved my 5ghz 24/7 stable plans as I was more interested in playing Heroes and Generals than stuffing with my PC constantly. I've set everything back to stock for now and it minimises the problems I explained but they still occur very rarely so something is up, hopefully not damaged IMC as its a very good OCing chip and I paid a decent amount for it. On plain water cooling it could do 4.8ghz 1.275v stable with 2600mhz ram, I don;t want to have to buy another chip but I also don;t want to buy another motherboard, I like this maximus vii gene, plus I bought a mosfet waterblock for it so I want to stick with it. When I can be bothered I'll have to tear it apart again and check everything thoroughly, I have an asrock Z87 extreme 4 that I could test the CPU in too, but it also has grease in the socket from when I chilled my G3258.

Too much hassle for now, maybe when I'm interested again I'll try it. I was able to get Linx working for haswell with the latest linpack binaries which is actually a better test than the one from OP, but don't think it works for AMD CPU's without someone patching it.

I've lost interest for now and just want to play games for a while but if anyone has ideas re my problems please share them. I want to use the TEC waterblock but have to solve these issues first. After thats solved I should have no dramas getting 5ghz stable again, I was gaming at 5.1ghz for weeks and it was cinebench/realbench stable, IBT stable at 5ghz with older version. OCCT large data set was never stable above 4.8ghz, I actually think its the better test and only takes 3 minutes. Could be the solution to compatibility with stress testing program for both AMD and Intel.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Are you using a good motherboard, like overclocking board and top chipset benjew?
1.47V and 1.55V not booting into windows at 5GHZ, that seems odd


----------



## LiamG6

haswell has a pretty big wall at about 4.9ghz on most chips that can't be overcome with voltage, its mostly a temperature battle, some haswell chips are absolute gems and just breeze past 5ghz with low volts, most of them aren't though, especially 4670k/4770k. With plain water cooling I had a 4670k stable at 4.8ghz 1.275v, I needed 1.3v to boot 5ghz and it wasn't remotely stable, when I dropped my temps with the TEC waterblock I could boot 5.1ghz at 1.25v. thats a big drop in voltage required to boot and it was at a higher speed. I think 1.55v is way way too much and not necessary. If Benjiw has water cooling turn the AC to 16*c and drop your radiator in a bucket of iced water without the fans, try to boot 5ghz at 1.35v and see what happens, just don't run it long to avoid condensation issues. Not a long term solution but gives you an idea of whats required to get these chips stable, low temps. Luckily for the AMD guys they can crank voltage provided they can cool it reasonably well. I'm actually really keen to get an AMD ZEN CPU when they come out and use this TEC waterblock on it. Top tier motherboard isn't so necessary for haswell as it is for bulldozer/piledriver etc.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Curious as to where you have your short and long duration power limits set?


They're on auto so probably why I can't boot, I'm still learning how to overclock on intel, if anyone can give me some pointers I'd be happy to read them and learn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> haswell has a pretty big wall at about 4.9ghz on most chips that can't be overcome with voltage, its mostly a temperature battle, some haswell chips are absolute gems and just breeze past 5ghz with low volts, most of them aren't though, especially 4670k/4770k. With plain water cooling I had a 4670k stable at 4.8ghz 1.275v, I needed 1.3v to boot 5ghz and it wasn't remotely stable, when I dropped my temps with the TEC waterblock I could boot 5.1ghz at 1.25v. thats a big drop in voltage required to boot and it was at a higher speed. I think 1.55v is way way too much and not necessary. If Benjiw has water cooling turn the AC to 16*c and drop your radiator in a bucket of iced water without the fans, try to boot 5ghz at 1.35v and see what happens, just don't run it long to avoid condensation issues. Not a long term solution but gives you an idea of whats required to get these chips stable, low temps. Luckily for the AMD guys they can crank voltage provided they can cool it reasonably well. I'm actually really keen to get an AMD ZEN CPU when they come out and use this TEC waterblock on it. Top tier motherboard isn't so necessary for haswell as it is for bulldozer/piledriver etc.


My chip has no IHS and I have 360mm x 2 rads.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Curious as to where you have your short and long duration power limits set?
> 
> 
> 
> They're on auto so probably why I can't boot, I'm still learning how to overclock on intel, if anyone can give me some pointers I'd be happy to read them and learn.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> haswell has a pretty big wall at about 4.9ghz on most chips that can't be overcome with voltage, its mostly a temperature battle, some haswell chips are absolute gems and just breeze past 5ghz with low volts, most of them aren't though, especially 4670k/4770k. With plain water cooling I had a 4670k stable at 4.8ghz 1.275v, I needed 1.3v to boot 5ghz and it wasn't remotely stable, when I dropped my temps with the TEC waterblock I could boot 5.1ghz at 1.25v. thats a big drop in voltage required to boot and it was at a higher speed. I think 1.55v is way way too much and not necessary. If Benjiw has water cooling turn the AC to 16*c and drop your radiator in a bucket of iced water without the fans, try to boot 5ghz at 1.35v and see what happens, just don't run it long to avoid condensation issues. Not a long term solution but gives you an idea of whats required to get these chips stable, low temps. Luckily for the AMD guys they can crank voltage provided they can cool it reasonably well. I'm actually really keen to get an AMD ZEN CPU when they come out and use this TEC waterblock on it. Top tier motherboard isn't so necessary for haswell as it is for bulldozer/piledriver etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My chip has no IHS and I have 360mm x 2 rads.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I have no idea where they should be on your platform for over 5 ghz, but I had to change them to get 5 ghz prime stable on my 2600k ( 6 years ago???)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have no idea where they should be on your platform for over 5 ghz, but I had to change them to get 5 ghz prime stable on my 2600k ( 6 years ago???)


There is loads of settings I've never seen before that I haven't touched yet out of fear lol I need to do a bit more research and lower my volts because 1.475v+ for 4.9ghz compared to what others are using is a bit ridiculous, I think I brute forced it to work.


----------



## LiamG6

I played around with all those obscure power limits etc, didn't really notice any difference whatsoever, but my maximus vii gene might do a good job of setting those automatically in the first place.

Honestly just think its a bad chip.

If you can't get it to boot 5ghz with vcore 1.25-1.45v, vccio 1.9-2.1v, vring 1.15-1.35v then it probably won't do it stably no matter how much you tweak it. make sure your ram is at 1600 and cache is at 38x when trying for max core OC, increase them later. I had a strange thing though where my core was more stable at 5-5.1ghz when my cache was within 300mhz, so 4.7-4.8ghz, so perhaps set your vring at 1.35 (no higher) and try 4.7ghz cache at same time as trying to boot 5ghz.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Thats extreme cooling I reckon, benjw.
Delid and staying delid with water cooling you aslo have a decent asus board, I would blame the chip like other guys said


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> *my chip was able to boot 5ghz, might have even been 5.1ghz at 1.25v (lost my notes) it was stable at 5.1ghz in various stress testing programs from 1.28-1.35v, I could boot and be stable in games at 5.2ghz 1.35v.*


Really? It's hard to believe...Where's the


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Really? It's hard to believe...Where's the


He's running a TEC cooling set up, it's not hard to believe, calm ones self Mike.


----------



## spyshagg

I wouldn't use inability to boot into windows at xyz mhz as proof of instability. I cant boot into windows above 4.4ghz no matter what. However once inside windows I can use A.I tuner to set 5ghz and pass all benchmarks/gaming.

So, I always boot stock, and set the 5ghz profile inside windows (2600k)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I wouldn't use inability to boot into windows at xyz mhz as proof of instability. I cant boot into windows above 4.4ghz no matter what. However once inside windows I can use A.I tuner to set 5ghz and pass all benchmarks/gaming.
> 
> So, I always boot stock, and set the 5ghz profile inside windows (2600k)


It seems to be a power issue, I've been playing with power settings as I managed to get it to boot into windows now but after everything finished to load on boot the PC would freeze. So with that discovery I started looking at power usage etc and I can now boot but my settings are still off.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Really? It's hard to believe...Where's the


There is theory and practicall proof that less electornic leakage means more power is converted into cpu ghz.
And going colder decreaces leakage, thefore he can clock higher, Just like LN2 usig LN2 and stock volts can yeild you much more oc due to less leakage


----------



## LiamG6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Really? It's hard to believe...Where's the


here's one at 1.275v, http://valid.x86.fr/2qfvfi this was useable, the ones at 1.26v and 1.25v were bootable, the one at 1.25v crashed almost instantly trying to validate, I have the validation for 1.26v somewhere, can't find it now. I was actually able to game at 5.1ghz 1.275v.

Here's another at 5.2ghz 1.375v, http://valid.x86.fr/a8vjrx this was also game stable, and cinebench stable, but not in any stress tests other than aida64. I could boot 5.2ghz at lower voltage, never tested how low though.

You'll notice I have an engineering sample 4670k, so it's a nice one, although not exceptional. Hope I didn't damage my IMC, I'd like to get this back to 5.2ghz with 2600mhz 10-12-12-21 1T ram 24/7 with my TEC waterblock


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Really? It's hard to believe...Where's the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one at 1.275v, http://valid.x86.fr/2qfvfi this was useable, the ones at 1.26v and 1.25v were bootable, the one at 1.25v crashed almost instantly trying to validate, I have the validation for 1.26v somewhere, can't find it now. I was actually able to game at 5.1ghz 1.275v.
> 
> Here's another at 5.2ghz 1.375v, http://valid.x86.fr/a8vjrx this was also game stable, and cinebench stable, but not in any stress tests other than aida64. I could boot 5.2ghz at lower voltage, never tested how low though.
> 
> You'll notice I have an engineering sample 4670k, so it's a nice one, although not exceptional. Hope I didn't damage my IMC, I'd like to get this back to 5.2ghz with 2600mhz 10-12-12-21 1T ram 24/7 with my TEC waterblock
Click to expand...

PLZ keep in mind we don't use CPU-Z for proof of anything other than it boots and that is about it we would need alot more info like pics during and after of IBT AVX or equivalent and such to accept anything as proof otherwise your blowing smoke with no proof CPU-Z. I could boot at 5.5ghz and get CPU-z screenshots as you did with my other 9590 that finally died current 9590 I am running needs much less voltage to OC and well has much less leakage but I am working into it slowly with this one I believe it is my keeper chip and I just moved to florida last week and currently have not even set my rig up yet.

I might get out my 5ghz I7 3930k chip or my good old I7 2700k that hits 5ghz I have many chips here and alot of hardware just setting here half the uhaul was just my computer hardware I also had computer stuff in my SUV and a few things in my jeep which I hauled all the way from Illinois I might even setup my phase change unit and just torture a few of them till they die given theyre getting pretty long in the tooth and out dated and I realized how much crap I was dragging around with me LOL in short I need to get rid of some of my hardware and what better and more satisfying way than to torture the snot out of it.


----------



## LiamG6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> PLZ keep in mind we don't use CPU-Z for proof of anything other than it boots and that is about it we would need alot more info like pics during and after of IBT AVX or equivalent and such to accept anything as proof otherwise your blowing smoke with no proof CPU-Z. I could boot at 5.5ghz and get CPU-z screenshots as you did with my other 9590 that finally died current 9590 I am running needs much less voltage to OC and well has much less leakage but I am working into it slowly with this one I believe it is my keeper chip and I just moved to florida last week and currently have not even set my rig up yet.
> 
> I might get out my 5ghz I7 3930k chip or my good old I7 2700k that hits 5ghz I have many chips here and alot of hardware just setting here half the uhaul was just my computer hardware I also had computer stuff in my SUV and a few things in my jeep which I hauled all the way from Illinois I might even setup my phase change unit and just torture a few of them till they die given theyre getting pretty long in the tooth and out dated and I realized how much crap I was dragging around with me LOL in short I need to get rid of some of my hardware and what better and more satisfying way than to torture the snot out of it.


and if you read our little exchange again you'll see all he wanted me to prove and all I'd claimed was that it booted at those speeds, I'm not trying to enter the list with a CPU-Z validation lol. we were discussing how benjiw shouldn't try to push his voltage too much as they have a pretty big wall at about 4.9ghz and it can't always be overcome with voltage while using above ambient cooling methods. He's found a way to boot now and perhaps if he tweaks some other settings he might find he doesn't require such high vcore and may be able to reach stability, but it's pretty hard without a very good haswell chip.

I've submitted my 5ghz 24/7 result previously with the only version of IBT that works with haswell that others have been accepted with and it hasn't been updated, I'm not bothered as I'm not currently running it at 5ghz+ due to complications from my TEC cooling.

I'm all for punishing the hardware so get those phase units out







I've tortured 3 Pentium G3258's and now my 4670k with TEC cooling, best G3258 was only good for 4.9ghz and the highest I tried on the 4670k was 5.2ghz, had voltage headroom to try to push more but it's highly unlikely it would ever be stable to do much so its pointless.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> PLZ keep in mind we don't use CPU-Z for proof of anything other than it boots and that is about it we would need alot more info like pics during and after of IBT AVX or equivalent and such to accept anything as proof otherwise your blowing smoke with no proof CPU-Z. I could boot at 5.5ghz and get CPU-z screenshots as you did with my other 9590 that finally died current 9590 I am running needs much less voltage to OC and well has much less leakage but I am working into it slowly with this one I believe it is my keeper chip and I just moved to florida last week and currently have not even set my rig up yet.
> 
> I might get out my 5ghz I7 3930k chip or my good old I7 2700k that hits 5ghz I have many chips here and alot of hardware just setting here half the uhaul was just my computer hardware I also had computer stuff in my SUV and a few things in my jeep which I hauled all the way from Illinois I might even setup my phase change unit and just torture a few of them till they die given theyre getting pretty long in the tooth and out dated and I realized how much crap I was dragging around with me LOL in short I need to get rid of some of my hardware and what better and more satisfying way than to torture the snot out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> and if you read our little exchange again you'll see all he wanted me to prove and all I'd claimed was that it booted at those speeds, I'm not trying to enter the list with a CPU-Z validation lol. we were discussing how benjiw shouldn't try to push his voltage too much as they have a pretty big wall at about 4.9ghz and it can't always be overcome with voltage while using above ambient cooling methods. He's found a way to boot now and perhaps if he tweaks some other settings he might find he doesn't require such high vcore and may be able to reach stability, but it's pretty hard without a very good haswell chip.
> 
> I've submitted my 5ghz 24/7 result previously with the only version of IBT that works with haswell that others have been accepted with and it hasn't been updated, I'm not bothered as I'm not currently running it at 5ghz+ due to complications from my TEC cooling.
> 
> I'm all for punishing the hardware so get those phase units out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tortured 3 Pentium G3258's and now my 4670k with TEC cooling, best G3258 was only good for 4.9ghz and the highest I tried on the 4670k was 5.2ghz, had voltage headroom to try to push more but it's highly unlikely it would ever be stable to do much so its pointless.
Click to expand...

NP I just wanted to point that out so others don't think it has become the new standard and the thread don't get flooded with CPU-z validations.

I will add something Benji a hint just like with AMD FX the CPU is finicky about to much or to little voltage with haswell and you need to mess with the Vring voltage also not just Vcore voltage with intel haswell. This is where it will get tricky and hard to quide you because each haswell chip is very different it makes it very hard to help with haswell is a very finicky beast to OC past around 4.5-4.6 ghz then things get really tricky.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> NP I just wanted to point that out so others don't think it has become the new standard and the thread don't get flooded with CPU-z validations.
> 
> I will add something Benji a hint just like with AMD FX the CPU is finicky about to much or to little voltage with haswell and you need to mess with the Vring voltage also not just Vcore voltage with intel haswell. This is where it will get tricky and hard to quide you because each haswell chip is very different it makes it very hard to help with haswell is a very finicky beast to OC past around 4.5-4.6 ghz then things get really tricky.


Is VRING the same as Uncore?


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> NP I just wanted to point that out so others don't think it has become the new standard and the thread don't get flooded with CPU-z validations.
> 
> I will add something Benji a hint just like with AMD FX the CPU is finicky about to much or to little voltage with haswell and you need to mess with the Vring voltage also not just Vcore voltage with intel haswell. This is where it will get tricky and hard to quide you because each haswell chip is very different it makes it very hard to help with haswell is a very finicky beast to OC past around 4.5-4.6 ghz then things get really tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> Is VRING the same as Uncore?
Click to expand...

A good thing to give you a idea of what each is haswell is a tricky beast with alot of new stuff and is so different from chip to chip this will tell you what each is http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html?start=4

That is just to give you a Idea of what is what and so on it explains whats what the best I could find on short notice keep in mind it is on haswell E but remains pretty much the same and will give you detailed info on what all the settings are and do and why.

I will try to help you out more once I get settled in in my new place and such just moved in 5 days ago and have not even unpacked my rig or 1/4 of my hardware yet am still just getting used to the area and just got my internet and such up and going yesterday.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Is VRING the same as Uncore?


Careful, there is VRING which is the same as cache/uncore voltage...and then there is VRIN which is the same as VCCIN or Input Voltage. VRING should be ~1.0 or less at stock. VRIN should be ~1.8 or less at stock.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Careful, there is VRING which is the same as cache/uncore voltage...and then there is VRIN which is the same as VCCIN or Input Voltage. VRING should be ~1.0 or less at stock. VRIN should be ~1.8 or less at stock.


Problem with all these voltage settings is they're different on each board and it's confusing as all hell, there seems to be a lot more voltages to play with than on an AMD set up too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Careful, there is VRING which is the same as cache/uncore voltage...and then there is VRIN which is the same as VCCIN or Input Voltage. VRING should be ~1.0 or less at stock. VRIN should be ~1.8 or less at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with all these voltage settings is they're different on each board and it's confusing as all hell, there seems to be a lot more voltages to play with than on an AMD set up too.
Click to expand...

I am going to give you some hints, but not a guide...there are enough of those around that are much better written than I could even attempt. I also only know ASUS and ASRock from Ivy forward, and they both use AMI BIOS.

You can thank intel for putting the FIVR on package for the new complexity, it wasn't that way with sandy or ivy. They moved Voltage Regulation back to the motherboard (like it damn well should be!) with the 6000 chips.

VCCIN is the FIVR (_*F*ully *I*ntergrated *V*oltage *R*egulator_) voltage (aka VRIN aka Input Voltage), think of it as the total package voltage that everything else pulls from. The FIVR is responsible for feeding the Core, Uncore, and IMC. Each of these take a chunk of the voltage, so as you overclock higher, and start putting more voltage through all the different parts of the CPU, the FIVR needs more voltage. DRAM pulls from VCCIN, but not as directly as the stuff on die, and will have its own VRMs on your motherboard that it pulls from. Stay below 2.0, preferably below 1.95.

Core is king. No amount of Uncore overclocking is worth 1 multiplier on core. To simplify your life, worry about Uncore sometime further down the road. Ucnore/cache is already blazing freakin fast on die memory with almost no latency...if you are a gamer first, overclocking it is more about bragging rights than FPS, because it gets you none. Sure, you might shave a few seconds off a 10GB file in 7zip benchmark...but who cares...really. Overclocking Uncore is also incredibly complex, it puts extra strain on the system agent, RAM, and CPU, meaning all of those voltages could need adjusting.

Overclocking CPU super high puts strain on the IMC, and will likely lower you potential RAM overclock. Here again...CORE IS KING. Dont drop a multiplier on core to open RAM headroom, your numbers will go down. Motherboard quality also plays a role here. Its still DDR3, latency is as important as raw speed.

So what am I telling you? Core Is King...The only things you need to get a good overclock are Input Voltage and Core Voltage. Get a good solid overclock on core, stick with it for a few weeks, and make sure you have the profile locked to a quick slot (I even back my good ones up on a thumb drive) before you throw stability to the wind and go for RAM and finally uncore.

Silicon lottery swings wildly with Intel chips...best of luck.


----------



## arrow0309

I'm trying to run the IBT like it's required in the first page (never used to test with the IBT before) however I'm getting an (almost) instant error, critical error.
Tried to use some "windows 7" compatibility mode and running it with high privileges but still can't get rid of the error.
I'm using windows 10 pro x64

Here's a "preview" at 5 ghz:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/20250#post_25048779

Btw:
I've also tried it at my daily RS 4.8Ghz, still the same error.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> I'm trying to run the IBT like it's required in the first page (never used to test with the IBT before) however I'm getting an (almost) instant error, critical error.
> Tried to use some "windows 7" compatibility mode and running it with high privileges but still can't get rid of the error.
> I'm using windows 10 pro x64
> 
> Here's a "preview" at 5 ghz:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/20250#post_25048779
> 
> Btw:
> I've also tried it at my daily RS 4.8Ghz, still the same error.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding something here, but, that's not IBT AVX from the OP... You're using LinX... What's the relevance to this thread, and using IBT AVX from the OP?

Are you suggesting it as an alternative to the OP's IBT AVX?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> I'm trying to run the IBT like it's required in the first page (never used to test with the IBT before) however I'm getting an (almost) instant error, critical error.
> Tried to use some "windows 7" compatibility mode and running it with high privileges but still can't get rid of the error.
> I'm using windows 10 pro x64
> 
> Here's a "preview" at 5 ghz:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/20250#post_25048779
> 
> Btw:
> I've also tried it at my daily RS 4.8Ghz, still the same error.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding something here, but, that's not IBT AVX from the OP... You're using LinX... What's the relevance to this thread, and using IBT AVX from the OP?
> 
> Are you suggesting it as an alternative to the OP's IBT AVX?
Click to expand...

You're misunderstanding, indeed, that post from the other 3d is, like I said a "preview" of my 5GHz oc, and was imao a similar result of the IBT Linpack (avx)
Now, returning to my question, can you give me a hint about getting IBT working?
The one downloaded from the first page or another version?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> You're misunderstanding, indeed, that post from the other 3d is, like I said a "preview" of my 5GHz oc, and was imao a similar result of the IBT Linpack (avx)
> Now, returning to my question, can you give me a hint about getting IBT working?
> The one downloaded from the first page or another version?


Yes, I can give you the answer, IBT AVX from the OP, will not work with Haswell...

There's been a long discussion about this, on the forum, about what to use to make it fair for all CPU's to qualify 5GHz 24/7

You'll have to go back to find the different ideas on this problem, but there is a heck of lot of this conversation going on!

So give up on getting your Devil's Canyon CPU to qualify with IBT AVX from the OP...


----------



## arrow0309

OK, got it
Tried to download a different version however, just to see if that's the problem, so I've downloaded from here:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html

the both IBT v2.54 -10.3.12 (original) and IBT v2.54 -11.0.1

The last one doesn't function just like the one from the first page here (btw, which version is exactly this one with the avx?)








So I tried with the original IBT v2.54 (v10.3.12), here are the results:

*- Standard*




*- Very High*




Are these results OK?
Or you're gonna tell me it's not the "avx" version


----------



## arrow0309

OK, so I've read a lot of (the last) pages and came to the conclusion that my above IBT version, v2.54 -10.3.12 (original) is the same with this one:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1890#post_24978299

So I assume it qualifies me either.
@ Minotaurtoo, please let me know if I'm added


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> OK, so I've read a lot of (the last) pages and came to the conclusion that my above IBT version, v2.54 -10.3.12 (original) is the same with this one:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1890#post_24978299
> 
> So I assume it qualifies me either.
> @ Minotaurtoo, please let me know if I'm added


even if I were to accept the other IBT edition... yours still didn't make it... 4998.8 Mhz isn't 5Ghz...









besides... we haven't had any proof of equivalency of the OP version to the version you used, on all previous attempts to compare the version in the OP is much harder to pass than any other version of IBT out there, at least on AMD... to my knowledge no one has been able to demonstrate that on intel cpu's they are the same... some have claimed such and if anyone has an intel cpu that can run the OP version against the other version and prove equivalency then I'll post the other version for Haswell users to use..... it's just a shame that the OP version fails to run on Haswell..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> even if I were to accept the other IBT edition... yours still didn't make it... 4998.8 Mhz isn't 5Ghz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides... we haven't had any proof of equivalency of the OP version to the version you used, on all previous attempts to compare the version in the OP is much harder to pass than any other version of IBT out there, at least on AMD... to my knowledge no one has been able to demonstrate that on intel cpu's they are the same... some have claimed such and if anyone has an intel cpu that can run the OP version against the other version and prove equivalency then I'll post the other version for Haswell users to use..... it's just a shame that the OP version fails to run on Haswell..


I'll do the test soon, Chernobyl needs rebuilding and re-looping with my new rads but I need to mod the case first. I also have an i5 now which will not work with the IBT AVX on in this thread or the FX83xx Owners thread. I tried everything but it refused to work. Bare with me, will take a few weeks but I'll get it done asap.


----------



## inedenimadam

AMD lacks the instructions to run AVX2, so it uses SSE instead. SSE is drastically less efficient than AVX2, so the throughput reduction translates to less stress, and eventually heat reduction.

It is a shame that Intel CPUs are being locked out despite having a more advanced and higher throughput instruction set at their disposal. AMD's instructions are years behind the curve, as it the version of IBT being used in the OP. Unfortunately, it IS the most stressful test for AMD (and Sandy/Ivy) so it is the gold standard.

This club is going to be dead in the water until the OP is updated to include an all inclusive stress test...

which will certainly be needed for ZEN, because it will introdcue AVX2 to AMD desktop. Carrizo is currently the only AMD CPUs with AVX2, and ain't no way any of those are going to make it into this club.

*R.I.P* 5Ghz 24/7 club...may ZEN be your rising pheonix.


----------



## Benjiw

With all things considered, for intel to pass IBT I've found that it isn't as accurate at finding poor overclocks than it is for AMD, to be honest I think AMD should have to pass IBT AVX and then intel X264 as that finds a bad overclock on my system instantly but will pass IBT AVX.

I understand that Minotaurotoo wants to keep it fair by using one single stress test but due to the lack of universal instruction sets and all that other stuff I don't understand gooder, it's going to be pretty hard to do.


----------



## inedenimadam

Once Zen lands, there will be a unified stress test again, because everybody will be able to utilize AVX2...what that test will be is up to Minotaurtoo.


----------



## arrow0309

Man, this whole thing really sucks here.
I'm not gonna wait any longer and maybe try some higher clocks enough to get the cpuz validation needed for the alancsalt 5GHz+ Club.









See ya around fellas


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Man, this whole thing really sucks here.
> I'm not gonna wait any longer and maybe try some higher clocks enough to get the cpuz validation needed for the alancsalt 5GHz+ Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya around fellas


The easiest 5ghz club to join! Have fun but in here we actually run the clock speed without corrupting hard drives or crashing games every 5 mins. Regardless, happy overclocking man.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Once Zen lands, there will be a unified stress test again, because everybody will be able to utilize AVX2...what that test will be is up to Minotaurtoo.


I've asked and begged even for a test that proves equal to use on intel.. .no one has offered any proof yet... its not about AMD vs Intel.. its about old gen Intel vs new gen Intel... the old it worked on, the new it doesn't... I need a test that keeps the playing field level.. simple as that...

I want a test that is reasonably short and easy to run... and proves at least close equal to the old test but works on new Intel Chips

I'm actually considering a separate list for new intel's on a separate test, but I was hoping for a unified list.
I don't think Zen will help this situation any... but keep in mind I am looking... I just don't have the time or machines to do the tests myself.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Man, this whole thing really sucks here.
> I'm not gonna wait any longer and maybe try some higher clocks enough to get the cpuz validation needed for the alancsalt 5GHz+ Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya around fellas


guess he missed the fact he didn't hit 5ghz... he wouldn't have qualified anyway.


----------



## arrow0309

I didn't hit the 5ghz?








Have you read those maximum clocks on hwinfo64, if you're putting it like this?
Come on, everybody knows they're software glitches and/or hpet inaccurate readings.
I could have done it again in many ways, showing you the 5.xxxGHz you wanted so much, it's just won't worth it anymore.
Good luck with your AMD AVX certified CPU's
I think for the first time on the ocn I've chosen a wrong 3d to post in.


----------



## LiamG6

OCCT Large Data set is a good test, http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download I find errors in less than 3 minutes and it is great because it will stop the test and give you error reports rather than BSOD, unless your OC is very unstable then it will BSOD almost immediately. I found OCCT large data set set to 3 minutes test time with 0 minutes of idle at beginning or end of test is far far harder to pass than the version 2.54 of IBT that works on Haswell. ie I was able to pass IBT v2.54 with considerably less voltage than I could get through a 3 minute run of OCCT Large data set.

Can some AMD users test it and compare how hard it is to pass compared to OP IBT. I recommend it because its hard to pass, tests everything, also has a linpack test built in and only takes a few minutes but you can set it up to test for hours if you like. The error reports are also handy for diagnosing what might be causing the instability.

Someone may have already compared it earlier in the thread but I can't recall. Might have been rickcooperjr


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> I didn't hit the 5ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read those maximum clocks on hwinfo64, if you're putting it like this?
> Come on, everybody knows they're software glitches and/or hpet inaccurate readings.
> I could have done it again in many ways, showing you the 5.xxxGHz you wanted so much, it's just won't worth it anymore.
> Good luck with your AMD AVX certified CPU's
> I think for the first time on the ocn I've chosen a wrong 3d to post in.


I'm sorry, but the CPU-Z is all I'm interested in for the clock speed reports... if you don't like that.. tough


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> I didn't hit the 5ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read those maximum clocks on hwinfo64, if you're putting it like this?
> Come on, everybody knows they're software glitches and/or hpet inaccurate readings.
> I could have done it again in many ways, showing you the 5.xxxGHz you wanted so much, it's just won't worth it anymore.
> Good luck with your AMD AVX certified CPU's
> I think for the first time on the ocn I've chosen a wrong 3d to post in.


Bye don't let the door hit you on the way out, if you don't mind I need to mop up your tears and put the kettle on for when your parents pop round to discuss why we didn't let their star child into our internet club after not following rules.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> *I've asked and begged even for a test that proves equal to use on intel.. .no one has offered any proof yet... its not about AMD vs Intel.. its about old gen Intel vs new gen Intel...* the old it worked on, the new it doesn't... I need a test that keeps the playing field level.. simple as that...
> 
> I want a test that is reasonably short and easy to run... and proves at least close equal to the old test but works on new Intel Chips
> 
> I'm actually considering a separate list for new intel's on a separate test, but I was hoping for a unified list.
> I don't think Zen will help this situation any... but keep in mind I am looking... I just don't have the time or machines to do the tests myself.


The issue is, the IBT AVX version on the OP, doesn't work with new Intels. And the Intel-based IBT AVX won't work with AMD chips. And you were pointing out it's not enough to stress AMD chips (which they are not patched to work with).

GOD knows the Intel-based IBT AVX puts all Water cooling to shame. So yeah.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The issue is, the IBT AVX version on the OP, doesn't work with new Intels. And the Intel-based IBT AVX won't work with AMD chips. And you were pointing out it's not enough to stress AMD chips (which they are not patched to work with).
> 
> GOD knows the Intel-based IBT AVX puts all Water cooling to shame. So yeah.


In all honesty I think that IBT AVX should be used for both brands but use the respective IBT AVX that works for that brand, it's effectively the same test but with a different instruction set.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> In all honesty I think that IBT AVX should be used for both brands but use the respective IBT AVX that works for that brand, it's effectively the same test but with a different instruction set.


TRUE

Same app, just made to work for different chips.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm just waiting till someone can show me that on the intel chips the one in the OP does work with is equal to the other version that works on the newer chips... if they both fail at basically the same point and pass at basically the same point then I'll allow all intel chips to use the other version. I don't have any intel systems here to test on so I'm at a loss to do the testing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm just waiting till someone can show me that on the intel chips the one in the OP does work with is equal to the other version that works on the newer chips... if they both fail at basically the same point and pass at basically the same point then I'll allow all intel chips to use the other version. I don't have any intel systems here to test on so I'm at a loss to do the testing.


That is harder than that brother.

The OP fails to start on new Intels. And the version that works for Intel is not applicable or doesn't push AMD chips like the one in the OP.

You can't get where you want to. Which is sad. coz it divides opinions.


----------



## LiamG6

I've tested OP IBT AVX with 4 haswells now, doesn't work on any of them stock, OC'd, underclocked, undervolted, doesn't matter, it launches and throws an error message almost immediately, clearly incompatible. I think its a pretty well established fact that it doesn't work on haswell and I am calling out all those haswell users who have submissions in this thread for having used the version of IBT AVX that does in fact work with newer intels and not the one from the OP. So in effect, you are holding out for someone to prove it has worked on haswell because you believe people have submitted proof with OP IBT on haswell and that is just not the case, they used the intel version of IBT AVX v2.54. And that is the one that works with newer intels. the OP one is patched for AMD and will not work with newer intels.

But, in saying that, I'm not saying it doesn't mean they have achieved stable 24/7 5ghz, because I think they all have, I just think the submission criteria is wrong for newer intels in this thread and no one put any effort in to change it so it's basically a dead end thread. AMD will be in the same boat shortly when zen is out because no one will patch it for AMD at that point.

It's basically pointless putting any further effort into this thread and it should be locked and if anyone can be bothered create a new one with a more compatible testing program. I believe OCCT Large Data Set fits your idea of fast, but difficult to pass. I personally can't be bothered going to any effort to create a thread so if anyone has a problem with not being on the list with their haswells etc then by all means, start a new thread and set the rules, no one is stopping you other than laziness


----------



## miklkit

You want to lock this thread????

I'm fine with it and it seems pretty active.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm just waiting till someone can show me that on the intel chips the one in the OP does work with is equal to the other version that works on the newer chips... if they both fail at basically the same point and pass at basically the same point then I'll allow all intel chips to use the other version. I don't have any intel systems here to test on so I'm at a loss to do the testing.


My haswell 4670k won't run the op version I'll download it now on my gf's rig with a 6600k and try it.

EDIT:
Nope won't run either on the 6xxx chips, I wonder if x264 would be good on both chips? 1 run on standard or something or just make an amendment to the OP stating that for older gens use the patched IBT AVX and newer chips use the IBT AVX that works with them. I honestly believe it would be fair, we know they both work too.


----------



## LiamG6

I just mean because we can't settle the argument of what proves stability for all Current CPU's that it should be locked to preserve what has been achieved here and a new thread created rather than trying to change the submission rules for this thread.

Considering how much has gone into this thread if anyone wants to keep it going I believe the submission rules should be changed so that it is open to all users with every different type of CPU. As it stands it excludes Haswell, Broadwell and Skylake users and soon ZEN etc. If you want to keep the thread active, change the rules to allow OCCT large data set 3 minute runs as proof of stability. As it is so much harder to pass than IBT AVX v2.54 that works on the haswells I'd say it's a fair test for all AMD and Intel users. This takes into account the fact that the IBT AVX v2.54 from the OP is actually using very outdated linpack binaries that just happens to be patched for AMD but isn't actually the most current test for stability for tehm as well, whereas OCCT still supports their stress testing program and actually has a built in linpack test as well and it should be up to date and patched for AMD and Intel use.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My haswell 4670k won't run the op version I'll download it now on my gf's rig with a 6600k and try it.
> 
> EDIT:
> Nope won't run either on the 6xxx chips, *I wonder if x264 would be good on both chips?* 1 run on standard or something or just make an amendment to the OP stating that for older gens use the patched IBT AVX and newer chips use the IBT AVX that works with them. I honestly believe it would be fair, we know they both work too.


You should be looking at HWBOT's X265 Benchmark than using the older x264.

X265 Overkill at 4X with 1080P never failed X99 systems I have set-up at work for 3 months since I deployed them.. 7 systems all in all with varying workloads from Encoding Videos to multiple adobe apps. 24/7!

FX users shall see higher than IBT AVX temps though.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You should be looking at HWBOT's X265 Benchmark than using the older x264.
> 
> X265 Overkill at 4X with 1080P never failed X99 systems I have set-up at work for 3 months since I deployed them.. 7 systems all in all with varying workloads from Encoding Videos to multiple adobe apps. 24/7!
> 
> FX users shall see higher than IBT AVX temps though.


Ah, is it more forgiving than x264? Can I have a link to test it out please? also I only tried it with my 4670k because it was recommended to me in the haswell overclock club and asking in the FX club just gets me told off by yourself and others.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah, is it more forgiving than x264? Can I have a link to test it out please? also I only tried it with my 4670k because it was recommended to me in the haswell overclock club and asking in the FX club just gets me told off by yourself and others.



















http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/

It's harder.

Things to look for:

Time Variance too big is Unstable Core.
Freezing one worker is Unstable as well.

4K Encoding at 4X Overkill is may eat up a lot of your RAM as well so don't push the CPU and RAM together when doing this to test overall system stability. It may be Core or RAM or both that could affect the result.
Run several times and profit.

1080P at 4X is faster for quick stability assessment when tweaking things up.

FX users may find this harder as it makes the core temps sky rocket more than IBT AVX. But socket temp is lower. Due to it using less power.

BTW, I didn't mean to put you off. I just wanted say, there's a thread for your inquiry without knowing you weren't getting any help from them.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/
> 
> It's harder.
> 
> Things to look for:
> 
> Time Variance too big is Unstable Core.
> Freezing one worker is Unstable as well.
> 
> 4K Encoding at 4X Overkill is may eat up a lot of your RAM as well so don't push the CPU and RAM together when doing this to test overall system stability. It may be Core or RAM or both that could affect the result.
> Run several times and profit.
> 
> 1080P at 4X is faster for quick stability assessment when tweaking things up.
> 
> FX users may find this harder as it makes the core temps sky rocket more than IBT AVX. But socket temp is lower. Due to it using less power.
> 
> BTW, I didn't mean to put you off. I just wanted say, there's a thread for your inquiry without knowing you weren't getting any help from them.


Can't be bothered asking anymore so I'll only pop in to ask about my 8350 but seeing as most people are moving on and zen is near, I'll unsub from it and not bother.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well.. it looks like I'm going to have to ditch the current test for intel...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My haswell 4670k won't run the op version I'll download it now on my gf's rig with a 6600k and try it.
> 
> EDIT:
> Nope won't run either on the 6xxx chips, I wonder if x264 would be good on both chips? 1 run on standard or something or just make an amendment to the OP stating that for older gens use the patched IBT AVX and newer chips use the IBT AVX that works with them. I honestly believe it would be fair, we know they both work too.


would you place a few screen shots for me... I've never used it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You should be looking at HWBOT's X265 Benchmark than using the older x264.
> 
> X265 Overkill at 4X with 1080P never failed X99 systems I have set-up at work for 3 months since I deployed them.. 7 systems all in all with varying workloads from Encoding Videos to multiple adobe apps. 24/7!
> 
> FX users shall see higher than IBT AVX temps though.


I'm willing to take votes on a new test to use for intel chips... possibly amd chips too... I can test it on my system to see how it compares for amd... do post download links for any suggested tests if you don't mind... I'll try to take time to check out what has already been suggested... that x265... but work is trying to kill us right now so I really have very little time...

If I do a intel only test, I'll set up separate lists for the new intel test listings and for amd tests... the old list will be frozen.


----------



## mus1mus

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/


----------



## LiamG6

http://www.ocbase.com/download.php?fileext=zip

large data set, 3 minutes.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/


That benchmark requires HPET. Win8 and win10 use the more efficient TSC.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That benchmark requires HPET. Win8 and win10 use the more efficient TSC.


Seriously? Efficiency? Provide metrics of this claim.

Then, you can easily disable hpet by bcdedit /set "useplatformclock false" when done testing.


----------



## miklkit

Been doing some reading. Some say use it and some say disable it. Some say it makes no difference. The only thing they seem to agree on is that HPET has more overhead. Anyway, it is disabled by default.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ The reason for disabling it is not efficiency, the reason to disable it is because that with HPET off, the clock can actually be cheated and not be 100% correct, and you can get a higher score because the system clock is running slower than the benchmark, making it think that it finished in less time i.e. a higher score is awarded i.e. lower benchmark time.

You can create a custom .bat file with the paramaters in the same folder as the benchmark, and it will still run, but it will show HPET off in red letters. I use if for stability, and still have HPET disabled.

Just dump this in the main folder with the benchmark .exe, double click it and it will run 10x high priority with pmode, even if HPET is disabled.

It wont be valid for HWBOT though

batch.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## miklkit

If it's not valid then it's not valid.

It's all moot anyway since I get the"access denied" message even though I am the administrator.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm checking into the OCCT idea... work is killing my free time so pls be patient.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm checking into the OCCT idea... work is killing my free time so pls be patient.


Listen, try not to stress over this too much, the whole point of this club is supposed to be fun and this entire thing causing arguments and stress etc is taking away from that. I really think you should keep IBT but use different versions of them for the chips they work on. We all know it works well regardless of chip make and model just one is patched for older chips.

Let's start having fun again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm checking into the OCCT idea... work is killing my free time so pls be patient.


My IvyBridge is at your disposal if you want a temp/voltage/stability comparison between OCCT and IBT. I am already in with intel, so I really dont have any motivation to fudge or misrepresent any information. I do not however have a 5.0 AMD chip...4.8 on my 6400k is all I got.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> If it's not valid then it's not valid.
> 
> It's all *moot* anyway since I get the"access denied" message even though I am the administrator.


Enabling HPET wouldn't hurt while testing anyway.

Besides,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Listen, try not to stress over this too much, the whole point of this club is supposed to be fun and this entire thing causing arguments and stress etc is taking away from that. I really think you should keep IBT but use different versions of them for the chips they work on. We all know it works well regardless of chip make and model just one is patched for older chips.
> 
> *Let's start having fun again*.


Agree.


----------



## miklkit

So how am I supposed to enable HPET when it tells me "access denied"?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So how am I supposed to enable HPET when it tells me "access denied"?


Run CMD as Admin?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So how am I supposed to enable HPET when it tells me "access denied"?


I thought the hpet function is enabled or disabled in bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm checking into the OCCT idea... work is killing my free time so pls be patient.


OCCT has a timer right?
But if you change the time in windows when its running I think it also changes the occt time cpu has been stresstested. So aslong as every one is being honest I think occt is good


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So how am I supposed to enable HPET when it tells me "access denied"?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the hpet function is enabled or disabled in bios.
Click to expand...

On older platforms, yes.


----------



## miklkit

HPET is enabled/disabled in both bios and windows, but some motherboards have it on by default and it can not be turned on and off in their bios.

EDIT: Maybe, maybe not. I just accidentally discovered how to run CMD as the administrator and it says it completed the operation successfully, but hwbot says HPET is not enabled. So there seems to be no way I can attempt this test.

EDIT2: I remembered to restart the computer and did try this test. As it is with this 1538 8370 no way it will pass. I'll have to put the good 1420 8370 back in. Methinks AMD is cleaning out their trash bins and selling off the scrub CPUs as there are a lot of people stuck with bad chips now.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My IvyBridge is at your disposal if you want a temp/voltage/stability comparison between OCCT and IBT. I am already in with intel, so I really dont have any motivation to fudge or misrepresent any information. I do not however have a 5.0 AMD chip...4.8 on my 6400k is all I got.


I may take advantage of that... I'm thinking of doing this, I'd like everyone's opinion on this idea: Freeze current list and "grandfather" in all current memebers.... start new list using OCCT for a five minute run ( or maybe 10) on default settings. yes/no?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

I actually like occt more than anyother stress test, So I'm down for this.
I reckon 10Minutes to show stability

I also reckon, as long as a member can do small, medium or large. anyone of the 3 running stable they deserve to get in


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> I actually like occt more than anyother stress test, So I'm down for this.
> I reckon 10Minutes to show stability
> 
> I also reckon, as long as a member can do small, medium or large. anyone of the 3 running stable they deserve to get in


So this will turn into the 5 GHz 24/7 validation club then?

Cool, I can qualify at 5.5ghz then


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> HPET is enabled/disabled in both bios and windows, but some motherboards have it on by default and it can not be turned on and off in their bios.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe, maybe not. I just accidentally discovered how to run CMD as the administrator and it says it completed the operation successfully, but hwbot says HPET is not enabled. So there seems to be no way I can attempt this test.
> 
> EDIT2: I remembered to restart the computer and did try this test. As it is with this 1538 8370 no way it will pass. I'll have to put the good 1420 8370 back in. Methinks AMD is cleaning out their trash bins and selling off the scrub CPUs as there are a lot of people stuck with bad chips now.


I don't think it's that. Heat is just a bigger problem on the newer chips than the old one and they have a very stubborn volt wall that just happens to be right at 5 ghz.


----------



## Mega Man

And allot of people who waited this long are not coming with top tier equip, and as I say, budget components budget results


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> And allot of people who waited this long are not coming with top tier equip, and as I say, budget components budget results


Always

I plan on snagging some of the very last batches of FX 8 cores. If its like the last thubans and denebs, they will be fantastic.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think it's that. Heat is just a bigger problem on the newer chips than the old one and they have a very stubborn volt wall that just happens to be right at 5 ghz.


Nope. This 8370 is seriously fracked. It does everything except stress test. Then it locks up in seconds. It reminds me of the 9590 that slowly died as it was the same way.

When I first got it I just pulled out the old one and dropped the new one in just to see how it ran. The old one could stress test at 1.5v and this one one with the same bios stress tests at 1.56v and goes as high as 1.584v. I've never seen that before. I tinkered with it for a while with no joy and am now just running it to see how long it lasts. I expect that by July it will be in the spare parts drawer next to the 9590.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think it's that. Heat is just a bigger problem on the newer chips than the old one and they have a very stubborn volt wall that just happens to be right at 5 ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. This 8370 is seriously fracked. It does everything except stress test. Then it locks up in seconds. It reminds me of the 9590 that slowly died as it was the same way.
> 
> When I first got it I just pulled out the old one and dropped the new one in just to see how it ran. The old one could stress test at 1.5v and this one one with the same bios stress tests at 1.56v and goes as high as 1.584v. I've never seen that before. I tinkered with it for a while with no joy and am now just running it to see how long it lasts. I expect that by July it will be in the spare parts drawer next to the 9590.
Click to expand...

Put some water on it








EDIT:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm just rattling your cage a bit


----------



## miklkit

The only time water gets close to my CPUs is when they get lapped, and this one is not worth the effort.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> And allot of people who waited this long are not coming with top tier equip, and as I say, budget components budget results
> 
> 
> 
> Always
> 
> I plan on snagging some of the very last batches of FX 8 cores. If its like the last thubans and denebs, they will be fantastic.
Click to expand...

Heck, those will be a dime a dozen if Zen is worth its weight in hype.

And on a different note....

HWBOTx265 running on a haswell with HPET off


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I may take advantage of that... I'm thinking of doing this, I'd like everyone's opinion on this idea: Freeze current list and "grandfather" in all current memebers.... start new list using OCCT for a five minute run ( or maybe 10) on default settings. yes/no?


I can also test... Just let me know! Other than that I'm game.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, we have been yelling 1429, 1431, 1432, and 1433s for quite some time. They're hoots! 5GHz under 1.5V


----------



## Mega Man

I will enjoy zen but I doubt they will replace my fxs


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Heck, those will be a dime a dozen if Zen is worth its weight in hype.
> 
> And on a different note....
> 
> HWBOTx265 running on a haswell with HPET off


How? When I tried it the start button was greyed out.

Do NOT get a 1538! This one is a dog that would require more than 1.6volts to get truly stable at 5 ghz.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Heck, those will be a dime a dozen if Zen is worth its weight in hype.
> 
> And on a different note....
> 
> HWBOTx265 running on a haswell with HPET off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How? When I tried it the start button was greyed out.
> 
> Do NOT get a 1538! This one is a dog that would require more than 1.6volts to get truly stable at 5 ghz.
Click to expand...

I dunno whats up , maybe I'm missing the point?


----------



## cssorkinman

Sorry for the double post,

@miklkit I noticed that a java process starts at the same time I open that benchmark, do you have the latest version on your rig?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Heck, those will be a dime a dozen if Zen is worth its weight in hype.
> 
> And on a different note....
> 
> HWBOTx265 running on a haswell with HPET off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How? When I tried it the start button was greyed out.
> 
> Do NOT get a 1538! This one is a dog that would require more than 1.6volts to get truly stable at 5 ghz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno whats up , maybe I'm missing the point?
Click to expand...

Many prefer to run their system hpet off. X265 benchmark won't normally run without hpet enabled, but a simple batch file I posted a couple pages back will execute it with hpet disabled.


----------



## miklkit

Java updated itself last week but I don't know what version it is. I do know the ICC Patcher patched some Java files in HWBOT.

Should that x265 patch be allowed?

What I just did after the ICC Patch and with the fracking bad 8370 cooled by a Phanteks PH-TC14PE that can't cool it properly due to its idiotically poor AMD mounting system.


----------



## miklkit

Oops. Didn't mean to derail this thread.









I just disabled HPET because it seems to cause microstuttering in games. Much better now with no more crashes.

IMO in order of difficulty: X265 < IBT AVX standard < OCCT.


----------



## mus1mus

You havent tried Overkill Mode and tweak priorities to conclude this way.


----------



## miklkit

It doesn't do anything but add heat to the cpu uselessly. I for one will not waste any more time with it.


----------



## mus1mus

And I truly know why.









Anything that doesn't fit your description of useful is of course useless. But that's just you.


----------



## miklkit

No, every program I have run that puts a load on the CPU causes the CPU to put a load on the motherboard. This one is an outlier as it gets the CPU very hot without pulling any current through the motherboard. The motherboard doesn't know it has a load on it. I don't know how it does this but it seems like all it is good for is to burn up the CPU.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No, every program I have run that puts a load on the CPU causes the CPU to put a load on the motherboard. This one is an outlier as it gets the CPU very hot without pulling any current through the motherboard. The motherboard doesn't know it has a load on it. I don't know how it does this but it seems like all it is good for is to burn up the CPU.


You didn't observe close enough.

Cores heat up but the socket stay chill. So does the motherboard. That's simply due to the test, not designed to pull as much current as IBT or Prime.

When you add P-mode and High Priority, with X4 and up, the memory gets a workout. As well as the IMC.

Which one is harder, I don't know. But 7 X99 systems and not one failed me for 3 months now. 24/7 multi tasking + Encoding in an enterprise set-up when they barely made X4 with Real time priority and P-mode.


----------



## miklkit

Like I said it is an outlier. Nothing else I do behaves like that. Not games, not stress tests, not encoding. The only thing I can think of is Cinebench which doesn't heat up anything else because it has such a short run time.


----------



## mus1mus

I heard you the first time.


----------



## miklkit

Let's see what other AMD users think, shall we?


----------



## Alastair

What is HPET?


----------



## mus1mus

https://www.google.com.ph/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=hpet

I believe this setting is still available on some 990FX mobos. IIRC the kitty has this on the bios.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What is HPET?


In laymans terms, it is an internal clock that the system uses to sync up instructions and actions. Its debated to be good/bad, it really depends on specific hardware configurations. Best to play a game that struggles or hitches and see if turning on/off improves your situation.


----------



## inedenimadam

Sorry for the double post here, but an update...because Intel









5226.71


----------



## AsusJunkie

Hello all... I was hoping that i could join this club here is my validation, I think i did it right.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> Hello all... I was hoping that i could join this club here is my validation, I think i did it right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy smokes! 1.6v+? Chilled water or something?


----------



## AsusJunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Benjiw for the logo.
> 
> The purpose behind me creating this club is to share info and tips for those wishing to run such high clocks 24/7.... and to brag a bit lol
> Since this isn't just a "fun run" OC club I have to ask for a bit more than just a 5ghz validation link to prove that your OC is in fact useable, however stability isn't going to be the main focus of the rules mostly due to how hard it can be to get 5ghz fully stable for some and there are many who use 5+ghz daily and have never tested it. That being said, here are the rules:
> 
> 1. Must use 5.0ghz or above 24/7 On All cores.... that's it...
> 
> As a "means of proof" I ask for a bit more than just showing a cpuz image and validation link. Please read carefully the requirements below:
> 
> A. You must show *two* screenshots, *one of IBT AVX running* at standard and one *showing the success window* after running 10 runs on standard. *It should be noted that negative results are unstable, and therefore even if a success window is obtained, they will not be accepted... it should be 3.xxx if its stable.* Link to IBT AVX
> 
> B. In those screenshots you must also have in an *open cpuz window and some form of core temp monitoring software* showing temps to be in your cpu's acceptable range during the test.
> 
> C. The screenshots must also show some monitoring software showing your cpu usage at 100% during the test and a max usuage of 100% in the screenshot after the test. Please make sure this is clearly visable
> 
> D. The cpu speed doesn't have stay at 5ghz after the stress, just during the test all cores must be at 5ghz.... this means you can still use power saving states...
> 
> If at all possible please follow the layout in the examples below.
> 
> exception: if your hardware monitoring program shows that the clock never dropped below 5 ghz and 100% I'll take just one screenshot after the run... but it must show min clocks and max clocks Due to a possible work around a friend pointed out, I'm removing this exception to prevent fraudulent entries... sorry.
> 
> examples, and my qualifications (update)..... gflops stink on mine lol because I was running the test while writing this among other things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is one proving my stability though... just because I can... not that this is absolute proof, but it does show better than 10 runs of standard does.
> 
> 
> 
> Member List:
> 
> 1. DeScheep 5.418 ghz 1.572 vcore AMD 8370E ASUS CHV-Z <=== Phase Change cooling!
> 
> 2. mus1mus 5.310ghz 1.620 vcore AMD FX 8370E Sabertooth 990FX R2
> 
> 3. minotaurtoo 5.217 ghz 1.548 vcore AMD FX9590 Sabertooth 990FX R2
> 
> 4. PolRoger 5.217ghz 1.500 vcore (load) AMD FX8370 ASUS CHV-Z
> 
> 5. The Sandman 5.217ghz 1.524 vcore (load) AMD FX9590 ASUS CHV-Z
> 
> 6. PolRoger 5.126ghz 1.472 vcore Intel 2500K Asus Maximus V
> 
> 7. cssorkinman 5.117ghz 1.524 (load) vcore AMD FX8370E ASUS CHV-Z
> 
> 8. 033Y5 5.116 ghz 1.500 vcore AMD FX 8350 CHV- Z
> 
> 9. mirzet1976 5.109 ghz 1.548 vcore AMD FX 8320 Sabertooth 990FX R2 *stated 1.584vcore max
> 
> 10. inedenimadam 5.106ghz 1.424 vcore Intel I5 3570K ASUS P8Z77-V.
> 
> 11. fat4l 5.100 1.348vcore Intel I7 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Hero
> 
> 12. scracy 5.087ghz 1.440 vcore Intel 4790K Gigabyte Z87X UD4H-CF
> 
> 13. Avidean 5.049ghz 1.551 vcore Intel I7 4770K Sabertooth Z87
> 
> 14. cssorkinman 5.042ghz 1.596 (load) vcore AMD FX9370 CHV-Z
> 
> 15. ku4jb 5.037ghz 1.500vcore AMD FX6300 M5A99FX
> 
> 16. miklkit 5.037ghz 1.512vcore AMD FX8370 Sabertooth 990FX R2 <---- on AIR COOLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17. Chris635 5.028ghz 1.608 vcore AMD FX8350 ASUS CHV-Z
> 
> 18. cssorkinman 5.024 ghz 1.63 vcore AMD 8370e MSI 990 GAMING
> 
> 19. alex4069 5.022ghz 1.572 vcore AMD FX6300 Gigabyte 990FX UD5
> 
> 20. Tasm 5.022 ghz 1.488 vcore AMD FX 8350 UD7... and H110 cooling<-- thought this was interesting.
> 
> 21. cssorkinman 5.022ghz 1.608 vcore (load) AMD FX 9370 Gigabyte UD5
> 
> 22. Kalistoval 5.017ghz 1.56vcore (load) AMD FX 8370 ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2
> 
> 23. agung79 5.016ghz 1.548 vcore AMD FX9370 ASUS CHV-Z
> 
> 24. rickcooperjr 5.016ghz 1.536 vcore AMD FX9590 Sabertooth 990FX R2
> 
> 25. JourneymanMike 5.016ghz 1.57 vcore AMD FX8350 ASUS CHV-Z
> 
> 26. RWS JEREMY 5.011ghz 1.524 load AMD FX8350 Sabertooth 990FX R2
> 
> 27. gordesky1 5.009 1.572 load AMD FX8370E Sabertooth 990FX R2
> 
> 28. GTRtank 5.006 1.392 vcore Intel I7 3770K Asus P8Z77-V, Air cooled! Noctua NH-D15 (delidded w/CLU)
> 
> 29. white owl 5.004 1.441 Intel 4690K Asus Sabertooth Z97 MkII 2
> 
> 30. hcn 5.004ghz 1.472vcore Intel I7 3930K Asus Rampage 4 Extreme
> 
> 31. JourneymanMike 1.464 vcore Intel I7 4790K Asus Maximus VII Formula Z97
> 
> 32. Benjiw 5.003 1.548 vcore AMD FX8350 Sabertooth 990FX R2
> 
> 33. Alastair 5.003 1.476 vcore AMD FX8370 ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> 
> 34. DirektEffekt 1.39 vcore Intel 4790K ASUS Maximus VII Gene
> 
> 35. Bal3Wolf 5.000 1.536 vcore Intel 2600K ASUS SABERTOOTH P67
> 
> 36. ASO7 5.000 1.488 vcore Intel I5 2500K Asus P8P67 Deluxe
> 
> 37. supermi 5.000 1.448 vcore Intel I7 4930K Asus Rampage Extreme IV
> 
> 38. Orthello 5.000 1.48 vcore Intel I7 4820K Asus RIVE.
> 
> Useful Info on temps for AMD:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701073
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/590#post_23701117
> 
> club banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *| 5ghz 24/7 club|*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hit quote and copy this to use in sig)


----------



## AsusJunkie

No a single stage phase cooler


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> No a single stage phase cooler


NICE!!!!








Still tempted to get a TEC setup for 24/7 running.


----------



## AsusJunkie

Thought about the Tec Peltier setup but I run the phase cooler 24/7 I game and run all my benchmarks at around 1.68 volts and I have went as high 1.77 volts and the cpu never gets above 0 degress celcius.....I can run prime 95 @ 5.4mhz but only get 8 passes on Intel burn test and it crashes.....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> Thought about the Tec Peltier setup but I run the phase cooler 24/7 I game and run all my benchmarks at around 1.68 volts and I have went as high 1.77 volts and the cpu never gets above 0 degress celcius.....I can run prime 95 @ 5.4mhz but only get 8 passes on Intel burn test and it crashes.....


Please share pics and details! I'd love something like that if I can build or mod something.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> Hello all... I was hoping that i could join this club here is my validation, I think i did it right.


took me a while to find your temp readout... and all else seems straight... question I have is how is it you managed to run the IBT in the OP and many others can't... been a bit of a discussion round here lately.. I'm adding you to the list...


----------



## inedenimadam

dude! what about my update?

i hope it looks good, out of the country for 3 months.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

did I miss it? drat... I'm so busy with work I may have skimmed over it... send me a pm with the details pls... and link to post lol.. I'm feeling lazy


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> did I miss it? drat... I'm so busy with work I may have skimmed over it... send me a pm with the details pls... and link to post lol.. I'm feeling lazy


No worries dude! Caca Occurs and we all get busy.

PM inbound, and I will link it here too

Again, I hope if flys, because if not it will be august before I will be in front of it again.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No worries dude! Caca Occurs and we all get busy.
> 
> PM inbound, and I will link it here too
> 
> Again, I hope if flys, because if not it will be august before I will be in front of it again.


taken care of... dang it, now I'm in 4th... really gotta get back on to trying for higher clocks ... time... need time... and some liquid helium lol


----------



## ShrimpBrime

FX-8370e. Put this on the map I suppose.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> FX-8370e. Put this on the map I suppose.


added... but what mainboard are you using? I couldn't find it... well... to be honest I didn't really look that hard.


----------



## mus1mus

Anyone here heard or tried Y-Cruncher?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Anyone here heard or tried Y-Cruncher?


Isn't that a breakfast cereal???









( yes i've heard of it







)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Anyone here heard or tried Y-Cruncher?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a breakfast cereal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( yes i've heard of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

I wish..









Have you tried the integrated stress tester?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Anyone here heard or tried Y-Cruncher?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a breakfast cereal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( yes i've heard of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the integrated stress tester?
Click to expand...

I did quite a while ago, don't recall the results though.

EDIT: goodness how time flies, it was around 2011 when I looked at it http://www.overclock.net/t/941292/y-cruncher-a-multi-threaded-pi-program


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Anyone here heard or tried Y-Cruncher?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a breakfast cereal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( yes i've heard of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the integrated stress tester?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did quite a while ago, don't recall the results though.
> 
> EDIT: goodness how time flies, it was around 2011 when I looked at it http://www.overclock.net/t/941292/y-cruncher-a-multi-threaded-pi-program
Click to expand...











Seems a good stability tester in my experience. Quite FAST in fact. Not sure how much of an impact Java has on it though..





http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=155079


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> FX-8370e. Put this on the map I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added... but what mainboard are you using? I couldn't find it... well... to be honest I didn't really look that hard.
Click to expand...

Oh shoot! My bad.

System specs are-

CPU - FX-8370e
MainBoard - Asus Crosshair Formula-Z
Memory - DDR3 Corsair and Patriot Viper Extreme both tested stable 1070 - 1200 mhz Cas 11-13-13Mixed matched 12GB total.
Power Supply Unit is Antec 1000w Continuous Power Series
Liquid cooling - Custom
CPU is temporarily Lidded.
Monitor - Good WIll 17" LCD 5$
On the bench - Mainboard is prepared for LN2 and Dice cooling.

Specs of various processors will vary. Next for IBT AVX benchmark is FX-4350, will push this one further. Passed 5.1xxghz but forgot the during test screen shot


----------



## AsusJunkie

Got a updated ITB run at a little higher mhz....


----------



## AsusJunkie

Specs are

CPU: I5 6600k
Mobo: Gigabyte Gaming 7
Ram: 8gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000mhz DDR4
Gpu:Evga Gtx 580
Psu: Evga Supernova Platinum II 1600 watt
Cooling: Dice/methanol
Cup pot: Homemade Copper pot
Gpu pot: Homemade Copper pot


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> Specs are
> 
> CPU: I5 6600k
> Mobo: Gigabyte Gaming 7
> Ram: 8gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000mhz DDR4
> Gpu:Evga Gtx 580
> Psu: Evga Supernova Platinum II 1600 watt
> Cooling: Dice/methanol
> Cup pot: Homemade Copper pot
> Gpu pot: Homemade Copper pot


AsusJunkie name runs Gigabyte motherboard.....









Hey can we see pictures of your home made pots?


----------



## AsusJunkie

Lol yeah I have a maximus VIII extreme in my main rig....rampage III extreme in my backup rig. The gigabyte board was a craigslist find as well as the cpu. A individual had starteda skylake build and never finished it so i got the board, Cpu, Ram, and two Gtx 660 Ti gpu's. And yeah i will take some pics of my pots there nutn fancy or special but were a easy and cheap way to try subzero cooling.


----------



## yetta

Hi can you guys also post screenies of DPC Latency checker results when under stress?


----------



## AsusJunkie

Tried some different settings and this is what i got


----------



## AsusJunkie

Another run at 5.4


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Wow 1.7v. Why does that seem like a lot? Good run never the less!!! I dig it!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> Another run at 5.4


I can't accept these since the custom mem amount used was less than standard... but still nice run... Gflops seem to be suffering badly on the last few runs... seems fishy... but since I can't prove anything... and gflops are not reliable at all on intel.. I'm going to take the 5.3xx ones above... I think I'm going to soon trash IBT and go with OCCT linepack for 10 mins... going to keep old list and start a new list with new test.... just needing some time


----------



## AsusJunkie

Idk what you mean by fishy? I am not trying to modify the test. Everytime i tried to run the test i got a pop up that said you cannot use the amount of memory allocated please change your settings. So to even run the test i had to run it on the avaliable amount of memory. Sorry if its not an accepted run i wasnt trying to cheat it i cant use the ITB version that you have linked in the begining of this thread. No matter what setting i run it on i get an error in about 10 seconds. I thought i was in the parameters of your specific set of rules as i never read that you had to run it at a specific memory setting. But my bad want happen again thanks.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> Idk what you mean by fishy? I am not trying to modify the test. Everytime i tried to run the test i got a pop up that said you cannot use the amount of memory allocated please change your settings. So to even run the test i had to run it on the avaliable amount of memory. Sorry if its not an accepted run i wasnt trying to cheat it i cant use the ITB version that you have linked in the begining of this thread. No matter what setting i run it on i get an error in about 10 seconds. I thought i was in the parameters of your specific set of rules as i never read that you had to run it at a specific memory setting. But my bad want happen again thanks.


Ahh don't feel bad. I had a decent 5.2ghz stable on my FX-9590. They said the same thing about gflops being too low. Had discovered that the AVX version is about twice as slow as the non AVX version from the home site. The one linked here has AVX instruction implemented so technically the IBT version link on the first page is actually an altered version of the test. However with same said processor, I had displayed a 2 hour Prime95 run and was still deemed unstable irregardless.

After being kindly bashed some and discouraged with the entire simplistic fact that I had not fully followed the rules, I gave up.

Stability is in the eye of the beholder. This program or that one..... it doesn't matter. Just remember to have fun even if it's not up to a standard for X test or rules.

Personally, if you can pass Cinebench R15 (which takes longer than IBT) it's probably pretty darn stable. At 5.4ghz I got a decent score of 853


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> Idk what you mean by fishy? I am not trying to modify the test. Everytime i tried to run the test i got a pop up that said you cannot use the amount of memory allocated please change your settings. So to even run the test i had to run it on the avaliable amount of memory. Sorry if its not an accepted run i wasnt trying to cheat it i cant use the ITB version that you have linked in the begining of this thread. No matter what setting i run it on i get an error in about 10 seconds. I thought i was in the parameters of your specific set of rules as i never read that you had to run it at a specific memory setting. But my bad want happen again thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh don't feel bad. I had a decent 5.2ghz stable on my FX-9590. They said the same thing about gflops being too low. Had discovered that the AVX version is about twice as slow as the non AVX version from the home site. The one linked here has AVX instruction implemented so technically the IBT version link on the first page is actually an altered version of the test. However with same said processor, I had displayed a 2 hour Prime95 run and was still deemed unstable irregardless.
> 
> After being kindly bashed some and discouraged with the entire simplistic fact that I had not fully followed the rules, I gave up.
> 
> Stability is in the eye of the beholder. This program or that one..... it doesn't matter. Just remember to have fun even if it's not up to a standard for X test or rules.
> 
> Personally, if you can pass Cinebench R15 (which takes longer than IBT) it's probably pretty darn stable. At 5.4ghz I got a decent score of 853
Click to expand...

Umm i can pass cinebench with OC's that won't play you tube.

Ibt avx is ~2x FASTER (GFLOPS, on amd) and made by agent of God (iirc) on his forum or another forum idr


----------



## LiamG6

IBT was made by agent god, the last version he made was IBT AVX V2.54. It was intended for Intel CPU's. He stopped supporting it years ago. Some other members of another forum kept updating the linpack binaries for a while and also patched a version of it for AMD, which is the IBT AVX that is in the OP of this thread, albeit with outdated linpack binaries and it doesn't work on newer Intels. GFLOP's result is almost meaningless.

It was a good test, but as it is no longer supported a move to OCCT is a better option, be it OCCT Linpack or Large Data Set test. I personally found OCCT Large Data Set almost impossible to pass when pushing things to the limits for 24/7 stability.

Cinebench is a good quick and dirty test to see how close you are before running longer tests or tests that will BSOD easily. It's also quite fun to eek out the most performance in Cine


----------



## mus1mus

Cinebench is nothing in terms of full stability. + 200 MHz at least from a known stable settings within same Voltage on the core.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiamG6*
> 
> IBT was made by agent god, the last version he made was IBT AVX V2.54. It was intended for Intel CPU's. He stopped supporting it years ago. Some other members of another forum kept updating the linpack binaries for a while and also patched a version of it for AMD, which is the IBT AVX that is in the OP of this thread, albeit with outdated linpack binaries and it doesn't work on newer Intels. GFLOP's result is almost meaningless.
> 
> It was a good test, but as it is no longer supported a move to OCCT is a better option, be it OCCT Linpack or Large Data Set test. I personally found OCCT Large Data Set almost impossible to pass when pushing things to the limits for 24/7 stability.
> 
> Cinebench is a good quick and dirty test to see how close you are before running longer tests or tests that will BSOD easily. It's also quite fun to eek out the most performance in Cine


OOCT has been a poor test. imo. far to easy to pass with far too many failures after ( BSOD)
underlined see next quote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Umm i can pass cinebench with OC's that won't play you tube.
> 
> Ibt avx is ~2x FASTER (GFLOPS, on amd) and made by agent of God (iirc) on his forum or another forum idr


underlined - for above

i was really not joking ! crahes on you tube ( NOT hardware accelerated )

for rest - i didnt say gflops mean anything other then avx version you should have ( on amd ) 2x the amount then normal ibt or you are doing it wrong !~


----------



## Alastair

Damn! Nearly 1.8V on an Itel 6500K. Aren't you like pushing WAYYYYYYYYY over the degredation point of that CPU?


----------



## mus1mus

You'd be surprised that Cores barely degrade. It's the FIVR that does.

Now that they pulled it off the CPU, board manufacturers can put a lot more capable VRMs to feed the cores.


----------



## AsusJunkie

Been running it at those volts for months now and it never fails to post and as long as I stay below 5500mHz for 24/7 use I'm all good.I can't attest to how long the cpu will last but so far so good.


----------



## LiamG6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OOCT has been a poor test. imo. far to easy to pass with far too many failures after ( BSOD)
> underlined see next quote
> underlined - for above
> 
> i was really not joking ! crahes on you tube ( NOT hardware accelerated )
> 
> for rest - i didnt say gflops mean anything other then avx version you should have ( on amd ) 2x the amount then normal ibt or you are doing it wrong !~


Have you tried OCCT Large Data set? On my 4670k it was very hard to pass at 5+ghz. I never tried OCCT linpack. Large Data Set errors out rather than throwing BSOD's unless you are very unstable, it stops the test and records a log of everything, temps, usage etc etc. I find it to be a very good test for complete system stability. After I pass large data set I haven't had BSOD's or stability issues, that's with gaming, youtube, browsing, CAD work, Solidworks simulations etc. I also like the H.264 test in ROG realbench. Both of those were harder to pass than the version of IBT AVX 2.54 that works on Haswell.

As far as cinebench, it is not a good stability test, but it is quick to run and lets you know if you are in the ball park, ie BSOD is way off, freeze or error is closer, pass with a good score is close, then move to proper stability testing. I also enjoy trying to actually get a good result in cine as opposed to just stability testing from the get go. It's nice to benchmark first and then work towards 24/7 stability. That's why I also like the ROG realbench benchmark.

1.8v dayyyuummmmm!!!! Might need to toss my haswell and get a skylake for some abuse under my TEC block. Kinda hoping ZEN will be my next upgrade though


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Umm i can pass cinebench with OC's that won't play you tube.
> 
> Ibt avx is ~2x FASTER (GFLOPS, on amd) and made by agent of God (iirc) on his forum or another forum idr


See my problem is the duration of IBT AVX. Super short. maybe a 2.5 minute full load. The NON AVX version impacts my cooling solutions (depending on which ones) harder, I mean more heat output because of the duration.

OH GOSH my GFLOPs are low..... SO? does a g-flop really indicate an amount of time? 2.5 minutes of load is considered a stress test? Perhaps a benchmark. It does give good heat however, but such a short time span, it's really not indicative of a long stress test.

Also known as BURN IN. Does IBT AVX really set a thermal paste and considered stable in only 2.5 minutes? If I recall most burn in requires a decent lengthy amount of time into the hours zone.

This is my only argument here really. I could easily create a pretty quick IBT run on LN2 with a guesstimate clock of 6200mhz but under lesser of cooling solutions would never happen.

Is the statement 24/7 stable flawed after a certain cooling solution? Is there really any stability just because IBT AVX said so while running DICE and LN2?

Honestly, most stability and stress tests are old. Last update to IBT was 2012 (4 years ago) and original post date was in 2008.

Is prime95 really that bad of a choice having an option for hours of stability? What about AMD stress test in AOD? No good? It does a full load and a bunch of calculations just like the rest of them out there.....

I game AMD at 5.2ghz. stable to me, maybe not stable to you. Fine.... but I'm gaming


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> See my problem is the duration of IBT AVX. Super short. maybe a 2.5 minute full load. The NON AVX version impacts my cooling solutions (depending on which ones) harder, I mean more heat output because of the duration.
> 
> OH GOSH my GFLOPs are low..... SO? does a g-flop really indicate an amount of time? 2.5 minutes of load is considered a stress test? Perhaps a benchmark. It does give good heat however, but such a short time span, it's really not indicative of a long stress test.
> 
> Also known as BURN IN. Does IBT AVX really set a thermal paste and considered stable in only 2.5 minutes? If I recall most burn in requires a decent lengthy amount of time into the hours zone.
> 
> This is my only argument here really. I could easily create a pretty quick IBT run on LN2 with a guesstimate clock of 6200mhz but under lesser of cooling solutions would never happen.
> 
> Is the statement 24/7 stable flawed after a certain cooling solution? Is there really any stability just because IBT AVX said so while running DICE and LN2?
> 
> Honestly, most stability and stress tests are old. Last update to IBT was 2012 (4 years ago) and original post date was in 2008.
> 
> Is prime95 really that bad of a choice having an option for hours of stability? What about AMD stress test in AOD? No good? It does a full load and a bunch of calculations just like the rest of them out there.....
> 
> I game AMD at 5.2ghz. stable to me, maybe not stable to you. Fine.... but I'm gaming


The only time I've had an unstable chip from testing with IBT AVX is my intel chip, not sure if it's voltage related or not but my AMD is full on stable thanks to IBT AVX, I did get my intel to pass IBT AVX at 4.9ghs but for some reason it was still unstable and trust me, I tested 30 runs on Xtreme mode so it took a lot lot longer. If you're using IBT AVX and you're tests are ending in two and a half minutes then you're not using maximum because a single run takes way longer than that...

Another day in here, another argument on the stability test method, it's boring, I'm bored of it and so is the club owner. If you don't like the rules or the test method, leave. IBT is quick, it finds instability quick too, I ran 24 hours of prime and passed but failed IBT instantly when I got into overclocking. The whole point of IBT AVX used in this club is for a quick test to show you're able to run 5ghz 24/7, the cooling method doesn't even matter.

Bored, so very bored of history repeating in this thread and in my life outside this thread. I might need to get a new hobby and give all this a rest.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Umm i can pass cinebench with OC's that won't play you tube.
> 
> Ibt avx is ~2x FASTER (GFLOPS, on amd) and made by agent of God (iirc) on his forum or another forum idr
> 
> 
> 
> See my problem is the duration of IBT AVX. Super short. maybe a 2.5 minute full load. The NON AVX version impacts my cooling solutions (depending on which ones) harder, I mean more heat output because of the duration.
> 
> OH GOSH my GFLOPs are low..... SO? does a g-flop really indicate an amount of time? 2.5 minutes of load is considered a stress test? Perhaps a benchmark. It does give good heat however, but such a short time span, it's really not indicative of a long stress test.
> 
> Also known as BURN IN. Does IBT AVX really set a thermal paste and considered stable in only 2.5 minutes? If I recall most burn in requires a decent lengthy amount of time into the hours zone.
> 
> This is my only argument here really. I could easily create a pretty quick IBT run on LN2 with a guesstimate clock of 6200mhz but under lesser of cooling solutions would never happen.
> 
> Is the statement 24/7 stable flawed after a certain cooling solution? Is there really any stability just because IBT AVX said so while running DICE and LN2?
> 
> Honestly, most stability and stress tests are old. Last update to IBT was 2012 (4 years ago) and original post date was in 2008.
> 
> Is prime95 really that bad of a choice having an option for hours of stability? What about AMD stress test in AOD? No good? It does a full load and a bunch of calculations just like the rest of them out there.....
> 
> I game AMD at 5.2ghz. stable to me, maybe not stable to you. Fine.... but I'm gaming
Click to expand...

umm ? can you point anywhere where i said ibt is a stability test in this post ?

you can easily make it take longer, use more memory.


----------



## Mega Man

no, that is what is needed for THIS club membership.

nothing about it is stable.

frankly if someone was to tell me it was stable i would laugh unless other proof was presented

i have to say nice pic, i assume you took it yourself.

pretty good photo skillz or you got really lucky !


----------



## Alastair

To be honest I have always thought that 10x standard was a very low "benchmark" to be set for the stable point. Personally I do not consider my own rig stable until I have passed 20x very high runs. However that being said, I don't know how it's fair on all the people that have already qualified if we were to suddenly change the testing standards. Cause now are they still qualified or do they need to re-qualify? But anyway.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, that is what is needed for THIS club membership.
> 
> nothing about it is stable.
> 
> pretty good photo skillz or you got really lucky !


Neither. I just have really good cooling.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, that is what is needed for THIS club membership.
> 
> nothing about it is stable.
> 
> pretty good photo skillz or you got really lucky !
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. I just have really good cooling.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, that is what is needed for THIS club membership.
> 
> nothing about it is stable.
> 
> frankly if someone was to tell me it was stable i would laugh unless other proof was presented
> *
> i have to say nice pic, i assume you took it yourself.*
> 
> pretty good photo skillz or you got really lucky !


i dont know why but you are missing a large portion of my quote, did you take that pic yourself ?


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, that is what is needed for THIS club membership.
> 
> nothing about it is stable.
> 
> pretty good photo skillz or you got really lucky !
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. I just have really good cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, that is what is needed for THIS club membership.
> 
> nothing about it is stable.
> 
> frankly if someone was to tell me it was stable i would laugh unless other proof was presented
> *
> i have to say nice pic, i assume you took it yourself.*
> 
> pretty good photo skillz or you got really lucky !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know why but you are missing a large portion of my quote, did you take that pic yourself ?
Click to expand...

thanks and sure.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

hi... been having fun while i was away I see... Ok, I'm coming up on some time to test this theory of mine, but before i do, here is the new test I'm considering OCCT linepack test for 10 mins... Opinions? would anyone care to compare it to IBT AVX at standard pls do... I will be starting a new list.. and grandfathering in all those on old list... this should give the club some more life with the newer intel cpu's







This isn't set in stone and implementation will likely be a month away so all the haters have time to get their files together on why they hate it and why its the one test they can't pass lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> hi... been having fun while i was away I see... Ok, I'm coming up on some time to test this theory of mine, but before i do, here is the new test I'm considering OCCT linepack test for 10 mins... Opinions? would anyone care to compare it to IBT AVX at standard pls do... I will be starting a new list.. and grandfathering in all those on old list... this should give the club some more life with the newer intel cpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't set in stone and implementation will likely be a month away so all the haters have time to get their files together on why they hate it and why its the one test they can't pass lol.


Wish I could help again, but will still be away from my desk and PC collection for a few more months.

I have higher hopes for Linpack than LDS for sure.

-Sent from a cricket powered potato.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> hi... been having fun while i was away I see... Ok, I'm coming up on some time to test this theory of mine, but before i do, here is the new test I'm considering OCCT linepack test for 10 mins... Opinions? would anyone care to compare it to IBT AVX at standard pls do... I will be starting a new list.. and grandfathering in all those on old list... this should give the club some more life with the newer intel cpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't set in stone and implementation will likely be a month away so all the haters have time to get their files together on why they hate it and why its the one test they can't pass lol.


Give it a go! Let everybody test it and take a poll...

You may want to put a link on the OP...


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> hi... been having fun while i was away I see... Ok, I'm coming up on some time to test this theory of mine, but before i do, here is the new test I'm considering OCCT linepack test for 10 mins... Opinions? would anyone care to compare it to IBT AVX at standard pls do... I will be starting a new list.. and grandfathering in all those on old list... this should give the club some more life with the newer intel cpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't set in stone and implementation will likely be a month away so all the haters have time to get their files together on why they hate it and why its the one test they can't pass lol.


OCCT is pretty good. I've used it many times for testing memory. This is a good idea.

I have an idea for your idea! Perhaps exclusive club memberships. Bronze 10 minutes. Silver maybe 30 minutes, Gold 60 minutes and Platinum 120 minutes or more.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> OCCT is pretty good. I've used it many times for testing memory. This is a good idea.
> 
> I have an idea for your idea! Perhaps exclusive club memberships. Bronze 10 minutes. Silver maybe 30 minutes, Gold 60 minutes and Platinum 120 minutes or more.


neat idea... I may implement that... I am still working extreme hours at work so it'll be a while before I can get to laying all this out... but I'll do some testing here before I just throw it out there...


----------



## Benjiw

Hows things?


----------



## Alastair

Just chillin' at 4.95GHz as my daily, 50MHz isn't worth it with the voltage for me.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Ok, I've done a little testing around and now have made a ruling regarding Intel users... please see first post for the revised Intel rule.... I'll be strict on it btw

oh, btw.. .still going at 5ghz strong all day long lol... well.. I don't actually leave it running all day... but anytime its on , its at 5 ghz...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Ok, I've done a little testing around and now have made a ruling regarding Intel users... please see first post for the revised Intel rule.... I'll be strict on it btw
> 
> oh, btw.. .still going at 5ghz strong all day long lol... well.. I don't actually leave it running all day... but anytime its on , its at 5 ghz...


I'm selling my AMD chip and moving on to Zen when that lands hopefully, but I also think your requirements for team blue are fair. Still a linpack stress test which adds a lot of heat like IBT for AMD.

Glad the issue has been resolved.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm selling my AMD chip and moving on to Zen when that lands hopefully, but I also think your requirements for team blue are fair. Still a linpack stress test which adds a lot of heat like IBT for AMD.
> 
> Glad the issue has been resolved.


me too, I finally got to doing some testing here while work was slow. I'm just sorry it took so long. I think I'll be moving on to zen within a year... I'll wait till the second wave of bins come about... usually by then they will have worked out any minor bugs and I'll have a better chance of getting a good overclocker.... but I think I'll keep this rig for a while even after I build my new one just to make sure I have one that can hit 5 ghz lol.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm selling my AMD chip and moving on to Zen when that lands hopefully, but I also think your requirements for team blue are fair. Still a linpack stress test which adds a lot of heat like IBT for AMD.
> 
> Glad the issue has been resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> me too, I finally got to doing some testing here while work was slow. I'm just sorry it took so long. I think I'll be moving on to zen within a year... I'll wait till the second wave of bins come about... usually by then they will have worked out any minor bugs and I'll have a better chance of getting a good overclocker.... but I think I'll keep this rig for a while even after I build my new one just to make sure I have one that can hit 5 ghz lol.
Click to expand...

I try to wait for the second gen bins from AMD but I might jump on first ones for my rig and build a new rig when the next bins release I am after the increases IPC over my 9590 and i plan to upgrade my HTPC / game server also it currently has a AMD FX 8300 in it on asrock 990fx extreme9 with 32gb of ram keep in mind I host a few game servers from it.

if I jump on first bins of zen the first one i will move it over to my HTPC / Game Server and get 2nd bin setup for my main is what i meant.

I am currently hosting a ARK survival evolved server and a minecraft server on my AMD FX 8300 8 core rig am about to move back to florida and well big server of mine I wont be bringing down to florida for a while so my baby server as i call it is what will be hosting my game servers on it is more than capable all running on SSD's and 32gb of ram and 8 cores lol.


----------



## Alastair

I think I will be sticking with my Vishera at least until the first wave of Zen+ arrives.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I think I will be sticking with my Vishera at least until the first wave of Zen+ arrives.


Not sure if selling mine anymore or not, I'm planning on getting my hip replacement done in the near future then getting myself into money (job wise lol) so I'll just buy parts etc as I like, I have high hopes for Zen so if I've got the cash I'll just get one asap.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I think I will be sticking with my Vishera at least until the first wave of Zen+ arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if selling mine anymore or not, I'm planning on getting my hip replacement done in the near future then getting myself into money (job wise lol) so I'll just buy parts etc as I like, I have high hopes for Zen so if I've got the cash I'll just get one asap.
Click to expand...

Do as I do save back $10-$25 a paycheck or every night you come home put your change into a water cooler bottle painted black and don't mess with it and do this for a year or so and in a years time it will amaze you how much it adds up to for a upgrade budget. I did the change thing for 1yr I had $1,184 that is enough to do a pretty good upgrade lol if you save for 2yrs well you can build a whole new rig every 2yrs with change method and if do the $10 or so a paycheck and the change thing well can do a full rig build every yr and not be hurting yourself.

The trick is to do change method and never look at it or try to count it let it set and forget about it and as for the $10-$25 a paycheck method simply make a tin can savings bank and hot glue or JB weld lid on it with a hole just big enough to put the bills in and leave it alone.

I know not everyone has a enviroment they can trust others in house around like kids and well often the wife lol wives will always say the money could go to better use than a computer when doing in such small amounts like this they often wont fight you but got to be carefull they might dip into it before you lol.

doing the change method and the $10-$25 per paycheck I currently have almost $4,000 for the zen upgrade mobo / CPU / ram / graphics card my case / power supply is all good I know what I have left because i just dipped into it had almost $5,000 I bought 3x new 144hz monitors 27inchers 1080p http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009909 to replace my aged 1080p monitors lol. I was waiting on 4k to get better and mature but couldnt wait any longer needed new monitors bad 1 of mine died after 5yrs or so and another the color is staring to discolor so it is on way out 1 out of 3 is still good but yeah it was past due. I want to also point out at this point we are talking over 2yrs of saving to get to this point using previously mentioned method I have been standing by and waited since I finished my current rig.

I want to point out those monitors are the shiznit they are some of best monitors I have ever had and for the price a heck of a bargain 1ms response time and 144hz perfect gaming monitors.


----------



## miklkit

I first started bumping into 5 ghz in 2014 and ran 5 ghz off and on for most of 2015, and so far all of 2016. Win X is over a year old and doing just fine so it appears to be stable. I game online and offline with no issues at all except for certain old obsolete games that everyone has problems running.

At this time there really is no practical reason to upgrade to Zen although I probably will some day just because. What is needed is a much more powerful video card. Hehe. I honestly don't know how old this monitor is. It replaced a 4:3 one.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

http://valid.x86.fr/nuzfz1

Do I qualify?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nuzfz1
> 
> Do I qualify?


*
No because it's the 6Ghz Club now*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



LOL JK It only took you 2 years and over $9000 to pass a 2 min test










:


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

didn't find that funny - -


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> *
> No because it's the 6Ghz Club now*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL JK It only took you 2 years and over $9000 to pass a 2 min test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Well I reverted back to plain water chill, and ordred a cheap 990 ud7, 990 ud3 r5 can run 5ghz but vrms overheat in 2 minutes and it starts to throttle when i do prime 95.

The 990 ud7 cost me 53USD and 50usd to ship.... its second hand. but then the 5ghz stuff happened lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nuzfz1
> 
> Do I qualify?


yes... bout time lol... congrats!


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Well I reverted back to plain water chill, and ordred a cheap 990 ud7, 990 ud3 r5 can run 5ghz but vrms overheat in 2 minutes and it starts to throttle when i do prime 95.
> 
> The 990 ud7 cost me 53USD and 50usd to ship.... its second hand. but then the 5ghz stuff happened lol


Well you better start stabilizing it very fast because by the time you lock that down your going to have to learn a Zen.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Haha see what I did there.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz




----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*


Just wondering so like can you do 20 at very high? Nah you don't have enough chill, walks away whistling.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Just wondering so like can you do 20 at very high? Nah you don't have enough chill, walks away whistling.


Currently the mobo vrms are holding me back, not the cpu chill. I ordered my vrm water block about 1 week ago and it takes 1-2 months to ship


----------



## Kalistoval

So we wont see update till next year again?!?!?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Don't know but I think the vrm stuff should be done before the end of december


----------



## mirzet1976

You have run IBT without AVX?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Don't know but I think the vrm stuff should be done before the end of december


that was IBT with out avx... lol... and....

The saber kitty can do it without modding the vrm cooling


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Don't know much about IBT with AVX......
But I don't think I can do Prime at 5GHZ, but I can do IBT ..... I feel like prime is more stressfull


----------



## Minotaurtoo

the first run you did with the IBT from the club page is the avx version.. .the reason the gflops were higher was because of the avx... that's why the last run you did was low gflops... at least with amd cpu's that's the way it does... with intel it doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> the first run you did with the IBT from the club page is the avx version.. .the reason the gflops were higher was because of the avx... that's why the last run you did was low gflops... at least with amd cpu's that's the way it does... with intel it doesn't seem to matter.


Ohh， But does it affect stabability though？


----------



## Minotaurtoo

yes, the non avx doesn't stress the cpu as much... the avx really puts it through the ringer.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> the first run you did with the IBT from the club page is the avx version.. .the reason the gflops were higher was because of the avx... that's why the last run you did was low gflops... at least with amd cpu's that's the way it does... with intel it doesn't seem to matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh， But does it affect stabability though？
Click to expand...

we explained all this to you like 1yr ago the exact same thing about IBT AVX vs IBT non AVX that is one of reasons I was so rough on you it was as if you couldn't comprehend simple explanations of things and the sabertooth 990fx don't need watercooling to do 5ghz if it does your doing something very wrong to start with me and many others did 5ghz+ and got entry on regular liquid cooling on CPU and stock air cooling on the VRM's so you have got to be doing something wrong.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://valid.x86.fr/7guvus <--- not to bad I don't think... for a base 24/7 runner... I've been playing around for quite some time now and for whatever reason, this method of getting to 5ghz seems to render the best over all performance... perhaps its the NB OC and maybe a little to do with the HT... in passmark it netted me a bit of an improvement.. .I posted the results in the 8350 owners thread but here is the best one I managed


----------



## Mong Grel

I'm starting to feel really old and senile these days, running a Q6600 SLCKR at 4.0 24/7 was a bit of a bygone thing I guess.

The sister in law still uses that thing for web surfing.

I'll dump my X5680 sometime in the future I guess, still nursing that Hex at 4.26 just cause it is really stable there.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

When AMD drops zen in, I'll feel antiquated... hard already with all the faster intel cpu's out there


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> When AMD drops zen in, I'll feel antiquated... hard already with all the faster intel cpu's out there


Any decision on changing up the reqs for joining? The 7xxx series looks like it is going to have a slew of 5+ Ghz processors. Could get the club membership up pretty quick.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Any decision on changing up the reqs for joining? The 7xxx series looks like it is going to have a slew of 5+ Ghz processors. Could get the club membership up pretty quick.


I already made a change allowing intel users to use a different method to enter.... here is a snippet:

INTEL users: This is only for Intel users, no AMD user may use this method at this time and all Intel users who enter by this method will be put on a separate list. All Rules apply accept that you may use OCCT linepack for 10 mins as your test. I still want a screenshot showing all cores at 100% during test with core temperature clearly visible and a post shot showing that core temps never went over max on any monitoring software of your choice. Included in screenshots must be proof of passing.

I know it isn't a perfect method, but I believe it will be ok.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Guys so I had the water block installed like on start of November and not much difrence obseved in performance or maximum OC.
But yeah never had the pc shut down due to vrm overheating though.

I can do 13 runs of IBT on startard approx before my system fails IBT.

Too lazy to upload screen shots and proof, and update my overclock but take my word for it guys.

Feeling a bit sorry cause I feel like I should have said something on novemenber about this


----------



## rickcooperjr

I recently just changed up my rig to a I7 [email protected] with 4ghz uncore with asus sabertooth X99 motherboard and 2800mhz DDR4 needed a bit more HP core for core to do some of the stuff I was doing. I currently moved my old gaming rig to a baby server rig running 4.7ghz with turbo disabled on a darkrock pro 3 air cooler on it the thing is very good for the volts / frequency to my amazement. I thought would need to liquid cool it just to do it as a server but the dark rock pro 3 tamed it enough to work fine for it.


----------



## mus1mus

Try IBT in the OP on that CPU now, rick!









2800 RAM is just plain bad on X99 btw.


----------



## rickcooperjr

I just tried it wont run gets a weird error instantly saying missing a executable or something which is odd and the 2800mhz was as high as i could get it stable even though I got 3000mhz corsair vengeance set long story short was highest could get it to run and be stable with my OC on uncore and core.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried it wont run gets a weird error instantly saying missing a executable or something which is odd and the 2800mhz was as high as i could get it stable even though I got 3000mhz corsair vengeance set long story short was highest could get it to run and be stable with my OC on uncore and core.


the club allows OCCT linepack test now because many intel units can't run the ibt... no idea why... whatever... go for 5ghz!!! lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

I am not willing to attempt it yet so far this chip is a gem it really is handling the OCing well so well don't want to go overkill most won't OC on the uncore aka CPU cache this one does so very easily and does 4.5ghz @ 1.3v and 4ghz [email protected] 1.25v so I am thinking of just letting this one be for a bit and let everything settle in a bit LOL.

I also want to point out 4.5ghz / 4ghz uncore with OCCT tops out at 63c with everything in my liquid cooling loop in silent mode and 100% stable passes a 15 minute AVX linpack run in short is very solid I got a nice chip I think i won the silicon lottery for once.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I know what you mean... if I wanted to, I could increase my cooling on this chip like we had talked about before and then there would be no telling how high it would go... but 5.0-5.1 is easy to maintain on this one with my cooling and at relatively low volts... actually for 5.0 I leave the volts at default just changing the llc to very high and its stable.... 5.1 takes a .04 v boost to make stable. I used to worry about heat on it until I noticed that at stock with an H80 my sons chip was running hotter under stress tests than mine was at 5.1 lol... not much, but still.... I haven't seen a 60c reading yet under normal use and even when testing it was just a short spike between passes of ibt avx.


----------



## rickcooperjr

I could not agree more when you get a gem you find its sweet spot and stay there unless you absolutely need more power and well my I7 5820k just doesn't seem to need it lol this thing is a monster insanely fast kind of supised me how different it was from my FX 9590 at first I was like well it seems about same then did some gaming and such and well got a quick reality check with alot higher FPS and all around faster performance.

I have noticed massive performance gains in alot of games so much so I was very suprised I never really noticed much lacking in performance before and now I can plainly see the gains.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm kinda waiting on zen... its not that I'm in denial about intel's power... I just don't like the company in general... prices are too much in my opinion... but then I haven't seen the price of zen yet. and AMD did try to sell the 9590 at ****** prices at first too.


----------



## rickcooperjr

same here I don't like intel but a friend was in need of money and had the hardware up for sale i made a offer he took it needless to say got the mobo CPU and memory all for $550 and a little more money to get alot of extras I got 2x dual 120mm magic cool copper rads and 2x EK D5 pumps with res PWM controlled version and also a be quiet dark rock pro 3 heatsink and EK supremacy EVO waterblock with 3 tops for the X99 + more all for a total of $750.

I just couldn't pass that up and said friend is a member on here also I paid him some extra for shipping also to boot but I got a good deal I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

don't blame you there at all.


----------



## mus1mus

Delete!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried it wont run gets a weird error instantly saying missing a executable or something which is odd and the 2800mhz was as high as i could get it stable even though I got 3000mhz corsair vengeance set long story short was highest could get it to run and be stable with my OC on uncore and core.


Scroll back what you hve been saying to me on my stand towards IBT from the OP now.







You will surely understand it now meguess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I am not willing to attempt it yet so far this chip is a gem it really is handling the OCing well so well don't want to go overkill most won't OC on the uncore aka CPU cache this one does so very easily and does 4.5ghz @ 1.3v and 4ghz [email protected] 1.25v so I am thinking of just letting this one be for a bit and let everything settle in a bit LOL.
> 
> I also want to point out 4.5ghz / 4ghz uncore with OCCT tops out at 63c with everything in my liquid cooling loop in silent mode and 100% stable passes a 15 minute AVX linpack run in short is very solid I got a nice chip I think i won the silicon lottery for once.


Ahem, NOPE! 4.5/4.0 at 1.3/1.25 is not a gem!
This is not even a gem!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I could not agree more when you get a gem you find its sweet spot and stay there unless you absolutely need more power and well my I7 5820k just doesn't seem to need it lol this thing is a monster insanely fast kind of supised me how different it was from my FX 9590 at first I was like well it seems about same then did some gaming and such and well got a quick reality check with alot higher FPS and all around faster performance.
> 
> I have noticed massive performance gains in alot of games so much so I was very suprised I never really noticed much lacking in performance before and now I can plainly see the gains.


Enjoy the platform. If you need some advise on the RAM, I can help you.


----------



## rickcooperjr

well I got [email protected] and and uncore / CPU cache of 1.25v got me 4.3ghz with 2800mhz CL17 memory rock solid 100% stable under 70c and from my understanding that is very good if i reduce memory to 2600mhz can get 4.5ghz stable at around 1.275v with a Vdroop down to around 1.25v currently my Vdroop is dropping my running voltage to 1.275v or so at 4.5ghz core and 4.3ghz uncore of 1.25v.

I played with my 5820k a bit other night and took it to 4.7ghz stable at 1.35v Vdrooping to around 1.325v under heavy load with also the 4.3ghz uncore and 2800mhz memory again said to be very good yes I know can use more LLC but again that brings on much higher temps and also tends to run voltage over my comfort zone for 24/7 run voltage of sub 1.35v trust me I have tried.

I want to point out I am using a 100mhz BCLK not 125mhz and adaptive voltage to keep all my eco features working this is a machine I need reliability / stability out of and not a hell run machine this is my new gaming machine and video editing machine so again I am not going balls to the wall with it and need the adaptive to keep my eco features if I go 125mhz BCLK can get much higher speeds yes but again brings on other issues which are tricky to deal with trust me I have tried 125mhz BCLK adds a front side bus OC and a multi OC which offers lower voltage and such but also brings on a stability issue I found so reverted to pure old school multi OCing I am good with LOL.

I will play more with the 125mhz BLCK OCing but this was my fast throw together that worked rock solid with ease I will have to play with FSB OCing again soon been a while for me LOL.


----------



## mus1mus

Shoot for 3200 MHz at 100 Strap. Or 2666 if you cant dial 3200MHz.

2666 with tight timings is the sweet spot for those kits that are not capable of 3200MHz.

2800 is terribad! That explains your systems need to raise the VCore at that RAM clock. It will always give bad results. X99 only has the following recommended RAM dividers: 3200, 2666, 2400, and 2133 at 100 Strap. 3333, 3000, and 2666 for 125 Strap. Everything else will be hard if not impossible to stabilize (with X99 recommended stability remmendation).

Gone are the times that 4500MHz at 1.3V are considered good. And, almost all LGA2011-3 chips follow the Voltage to Frequency rule of 0.010V * number of Cores to increase clock speeds to the next 100 MHz (ideally). That's an additional 0.060V for your 6-Core to raise each CPU Clock multiplier.

Again, ideally. This only applies to frequencies under the CPU's sweet spot as Voltage wall becomes an issue past it and from experience with more than a couple handful chips, stability is questionable after the sweet point.

I find your (stable) claims needing a ton of proof to be become credible. My current chip does 4.5 at 1.15V. Lots of headroom? 4.6 is debatable (with AVX loads) even up to 1.25V. 4.7 at 1.25 can Realbench and X264 encode all day long! 4.9 at 1.3 benching everything except XTU. Go figure!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I have to admit I am dang curious if zen will be a 5ghz possible chip... with its much improved ipc, I kinda figure it'll be like intel is now... sweet spots of 4.5 or so.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I have to admit I am dang curious if zen will be a 5ghz possible chip... with its much improved ipc, I kinda figure it'll be like intel is now... sweet spots of 4.5 or so.


Back in July some of the folks working on Zen said that it was hitting clockspeed goals with "remarkable ease".

Makes me think that 4.5 will be a slam dunk. Based on my experience with 95 watt Vishera's and Thubans , the fact that the 8 core 16 thread chip is also at 95 watt TDP makes me _very hopeful_ that it's stock clocking is quite conservative. Who knows , Zen + might come along and have 65 watt 8C16T chips.....


----------



## cirov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm kinda waiting on zen... its not that I'm in denial about intel's power... I just don't like the company in general... prices are too much in my opinion... but then I haven't seen the price of zen yet. and AMD did try to sell the 9590 at ****** prices at first too.


prices are not bad really. if intel was anything like nvidia we would have to pay $500 for a unlocked i7 instead of $350.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well, I am back to my trusty 3570k at 5.0Ghz. My 5820k is dead...first I burned the cache on the thing, then my daughter poured her sippy on the motherboard while it was running, and finally, I knocked 3 SMDs off the front when I was delliding the thing.

Think I am going to push voltages a bit and stabilize 5.2 for daily.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, I am back to my trusty 3570k at 5.0Ghz. My 5820k is dead...first I burned the cache on the thing, then my daughter poured her sippy on the motherboard while it was running, and finally, I knocked 3 SMDs off the front when I was delliding the thing.
> 
> Think I am going to push voltages a bit and stabilize 5.2 for daily.


ouch... sorry to hear that... at least you have a backup... let us know how the temps work out... so far I've made some improvements to mine and managed to get temps to stay under stock settings on my wifes rig with a H80 cooler lol... I can run 5.1 before I have spikes hitting the low 50's during long gaming sessions... at 5.0 it usually stays in the mid 30's with spikes hitting mid 40's rarely... socket temps are my biggest enemy... no place for a fan on my rig back there... next time I tear down I'm going to get my jig saw in there and make room... but that'll be zen or later before I rebuild... I'm not in a hurry... this rig is really doing all I need even if it's outdated.

my son has an h80i cooler on his 8320E and for some dumb reason we can't get 4.5ghz to stay cool enough... at only 1.38v I think he needs to get that rad outside of the case... mine 120x360 rad sits on top of my rig and I have it setup as push/pull... and the gpu cooler blows away from it as well... all my heat goes from right to left outside the case... his cards vent inside the case (air cooled) and his rad is an exhaust... not good... but still would have thought that it'd been able to keep it cooler than that since he has two intake fans and two other exhaust fans along with massive open air port on the side of the rig.... Idk, but the gpus stay cool enough.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ My temps are stupid low for an intel running 5.0. I think my processor and water-block have become as one...when I was swapping motherboards and redoing the cpu section of the loop, I couldn't break the CPU away from the block! It is running naked with Phyobia LM. I thought I might tear the die away from the package if I pulled any harder...so I just left if stuck there while I cleaned out the micro-channels.

I probably wont run the full 24-hour prime for 5.0, I have done this several times with this CPU, so I know what it takes to be stable for it, maybe just a couple hours for good measure. It has been going for 45 mins or so, and max temps have been 43/50/50/48 (@ 512K FFT). Silly low for ambient water cooling.

Glad to be back running a golden chip, even if it is 2 cores shy with no hyper-threading.

Probably cut it off at an hour and work the RAM up.


----------



## Mong Grel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, I am back to my trusty 3570k at 5.0Ghz. My 5820k is dead...first I burned the cache on the thing, then my daughter poured her sippy on the motherboard while it was running, and finally, I knocked 3 SMDs off the front when I was delliding the thing.
> 
> Think I am going to push voltages a bit and stabilize 5.2 for daily.


I read the sippy cup and just had to











Good to hear ya had a high OCing back up to begin with.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Happy New Year!

Now,



lol...


----------



## NonXistant

This oke?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonXistant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This oke?


This is one of those duties that a list keeper hates...but I'm afraid that there was one little problem... 
your temps are over the limit as per AMD's statements and the implied 70C thermal limit given in AOD Other than the thermal problem though, all is well. Here is some useful info for you and a link to a really nice club (you may already be aware of this, if so my apologies)

copied from: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club

General Information:

- 70C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
- 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
- Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
- Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.


----------



## Mega Man

Recommended, does not mean mandatory while I am one for rules, amd actually does not specify a max temp, we at ocn do.

Also to add 1.55 is max recommended voltage for air cooling


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Recommended, does not mean mandatory while I am one for rules, amd actually does not specify a max temp, we at ocn do.
> 
> Also to add 1.55 is max recommended voltage for air cooling


yeah, but in order to keep diapers from being filled I had to pick certain criteria. Since temps are a concern and it was simply a matter of what temp, I went with the most obvious choice... the higher of the stated acceptable max temps from a reputable source... since AOD used 70C and it was stated on OCN as well.. I went there for my max temp as well. So far, you are the first to present an argument for higher temps... most argue for lower... A tech from AMD actually told me that 92C was safe in short bursts and 85 sustained over short periods wouldn't hurt the cpu physically.... but there was no way I was going for that limit...


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no prob, just trying to engauge you, since you seem to of left us in the club :<


Thanks, Sometimes I need a bit of positive feedback... I've tried to be fair about this, and keep the rules loose, since my primary goal was to provide a place for tips and a bit of bragging for all those who wanted to try for such high clocks...

When I started this club I was told not to expect intel users since it was much harder for them to obtain 5ghz... but as one can see I've had more than expected : ) I bet a good Intel chip @ 5ghz makes mine look silly in benchmarks.


----------



## NonXistant

Allright








So lets make it a little colder


----------



## NonXistant

There, that should do it


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonXistant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, that should do it


That's good, you're in! Congrats your the newest member. Feel free to use the club banner.


----------



## scracy

7700K @5.2Ghz 1.38V (Bios) 4.8Ghz Cache RAM 3200Mhz


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 7700K @5.2Ghz 1.38V (Bios) 4.8Ghz Cache RAM 3200Mhz


nice rig... congrats your in .... agian!


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> nice rig... congrats your in .... agian!


Thanks


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Thanks


ever consider folding for good old team bbq? http://www.overclock.net/t/1620172/forum-folding-war-2017-team-bbq


----------



## scracy

Honestly folding isn't my thing


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Honestly folding isn't my thing


no worries, I only just started... I got into it because they are doing research into cures for things that have hit close to home lately... Alzheimer's, Cancer etc... my wife recently had a bit of cancer come up.. she's ok now, but what a scare.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> no worries, I only just started... I got into it because they are doing research into cures for things that have hit close to home lately... Alzheimer's, Cancer etc... my wife recently had a bit of cancer come up.. she's ok now, but what a scare.


I'm sorry to hear that, I know exactly how you feel my father passed away last Monday from liver cancer, he was 73. I built this in honour of him as he was the one that got me involved in computers in the first place.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

impressive rig
a fitting tribute.


----------



## bakemono

i7 7700K @5.0Ghz
vcore 1.345v
4.2Ghz Cache
DRAM 3000Mhz


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakemono*
> 
> i7 7700K @5.0Ghz
> vcore 1.345v
> 4.2Ghz Cache
> DRAM 3000Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


squeaked in, but you are in. Congrats! Feel free to use the club banner now.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> impressive rig
> a fitting tribute.


Thanks i wanted to do him proud.


----------



## Alastair

So what happened to Iwammattos thread? I wanted to LOL but I cant seem to see it anymore.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So what happened to Iwammattos thread? I wanted to LOL but I cant seem to see it anymore.


I have no idea... seems to have went and self destructed.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522183/soundless-devil/700#post_25792703
Are you Asking me for a 5.12GHZ IBT run?
I can do about 13 to 14 runs before I get a error on standard


----------



## KnightLion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakemono*
> 
> i7 7700K @5.0Ghz
> vcore 1.345v
> 4.2Ghz Cache
> DRAM 3000Mhz


I see you are also using the Corsair H115i did you delid your cpu to get those temps? cause mine is hitting 100+







hence I'm not running it at 5ghz


----------



## bakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightLion*
> 
> I see you are also using the Corsair H115i did you delid your cpu to get those temps? cause mine is hitting 100+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hence I'm not running it at 5ghz


It′s not yet delided, but I may need to after winter.


----------



## KnightLion

Well that is freaking awesome results without a delid. Congrats


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bakemono*
> 
> It′s not yet delided, but I may need to after winter.


Whats your ambient temp during the run?


----------



## theharbingerrr

One QQ.

I am running a 5GHZ overclock voltage 1.315 on an Asus ROG Maximus IX Z270 and Kalby Lake Intel 7700K. Temps are between 75C at full load no de-lidding. Would that qualify me for this club. Ran AIDA64 for 8 hours and temps never went past 80C maximum the entire time. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theharbingerrr*
> 
> One QQ.
> 
> I am running a 5GHZ overclock voltage 1.315 on an Asus ROG Maximus IX Z270 and Kalby Lake Intel 7700K. Temps are between 75C at full load no de-lidding. Would that qualify me for this club. Ran AIDA64 for 8 hours and temps never went past 80C maximum the entire time. Please advise. Thanks


those temps are good, follow the directions in the OP and you'll be all set.


----------



## hurricane28

Is this proof enough?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well, that is a false stable report.... any true stable report will have output in the 3.xxxx format... that output is definitely unstable output.


----------



## hurricane28

I see, i need to tinker a little with it IF it will go to 5 GHz at all... at this point i get strange results from IBT AVX and i am strongly think that its an bug or there is something else going. Temps are fine though.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I see, i need to tinker a little with it IF it will go to 5 GHz at all... at this point i get strange results from IBT AVX and i am strongly think that its an bug or there is something else going. Temps are fine though.


Have you tried switching it off and on again? Jk. Is your BIOS updated?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Have you tried switching it off and on again? Jk. Is your BIOS updated?


Yes and yes.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes and yes.


Hmm, i've heard the Corsair H115i can give problems. Not sure if that is your case. What liquid are your running inside and also what is your fan configuration like?


----------



## hurricane28

Its not the H115i itself but the crappy Corsair software called Corsair link.

Cooling is no problem, i have Alphacool Eisbaer 360 mm kit.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not the H115i itself but the crappy Corsair software called Corsair link.
> 
> Cooling is no problem, i have Alphacool Eisbaer 360 mm kit.


Man it must be frustrating. Last watercooler I touched was a one I made in 2004, so I can't give much advice on your Corsair. Maybe opt in for Phase Change Cooling, if you have the cash.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

all looked good but that false positive... I don't' think temps were the problem with the stability...well... it is true that cooler = better stability, but at this point I think slightly more volts could help... maybe a volt boost to the NB if it's still at stock or below 1.2 v also sometimes boosting ram volts can help if it's below 1.65 (depends on ram speed) My cpuNB volts is at 1.2 and cpuNB is at 2400mhz.... ram is also at 2400mhz and 1.65v.... my vcore is at 1.464, but my cpu is a bit "golden" so most people have to run much higher vcore...


----------



## hurricane28

Volts are actually quite high, higher than i probably would run my chip at for long periods of time.

NB volts is already at 1.4 v. Its all in the screen shot i provided.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Volts are actually quite high, higher than i probably would run my chip at for long periods of time.
> 
> NB volts is already at 1.4 v. Its all in the screen shot i provided.


Yeah 1.35 seems safer.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Volts are actually quite high, higher than i probably would run my chip at for long periods of time.
> 
> NB volts is already at 1.4 v. Its all in the screen shot i provided.


sometimes those software readings lie a bit on voltages...especially on voltages other than core voltages... and I've seen a few people using north of 1.6v to get 5ghz....anyway, I was just mentioning it just in case. If you are already giving it 1.4 v on cpu/nb then yeah it's pretty high...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> sometimes those software readings lie a bit on voltages...especially on voltages other than core voltages... and I've seen a few people using north of 1.6v to get 5ghz....anyway, I was just mentioning it just in case. If you are already giving it 1.4 v on cpu/nb then yeah it's pretty high...


Yeah i know about voltage.

5 GHz is a no go at ANY volts unfortunately.. there must be some hardware lock on this chip that is blocking it or something.. 4.9 GHz runs just fine without any problems though..

Tried every setting in BIOS and put a lot of voltage but no matter what, it simply won't pass IBT AVX for some reason... Gflops are fine but it keeps getting unstable result and sometimes it even freezes..


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i know about voltage.
> 
> 5 GHz is a no go at ANY volts unfortunately.. there must be some hardware lock on this chip that is blocking it or something.. 4.9 GHz runs just fine without any problems though..
> 
> Tried every setting in BIOS and put a lot of voltage but no matter what, it simply won't pass IBT AVX for some reason... Gflops are fine but it keeps getting unstable result and sometimes it even freezes..


Have you increased Dram voltage yet?
Perhaps CPU/NB LLC needs to be changed (different from where you have it now) than play with CPU/NB and Dram voltage again.

Reason for this would be in my experience "freezing" is usually Dram voltage, CPU/NB voltage, or a combination of the two.
And it doesn't always have to be increased. Sometimes a reduction in either will show you the way.

I will share this,
for my 5117MHz the only thing I found to help (after 3 to 4 months of testing) was to increase the "CPU Power Thermal Control". Currently set to 144 and has been this way for over a year now.
For a 5.0 on my chip I ran at 140 to give you an idea.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Have you increased Dram voltage yet?
> Perhaps CPU/NB LLC needs to be changed (different from where you have it now) than play with CPU/NB and Dram voltage again.
> 
> Reason for this would be in my experience "freezing" is usually Dram voltage, CPU/NB voltage, or a combination of the two.
> And it doesn't always have to be increased. Sometimes a reduction in either will show you the way.
> 
> I will share this,
> for my 5117MHz the only thing I found to help (after 3 to 4 months of testing) was to increase the "CPU Power Thermal Control". Currently set to 144 and has been this way for over a year now.


Thank you for your advice but plz look at my screen shots i posted earlier.

As you can see voltages are really high at everything, even dram voltage is at 1.7+ v. When i set higher CPU-NB LLC, the system freezes anything less than 1.4 v on the CPU-NB also causes freezes. I need to spend A LOT more time in to this as i am almost stable at 5 GHz but IBT AVX gives me bad reading for some reason while other programs run just fine.

I also don't know if i am willing to put that much voltage in to my CPU to be honest, it needs at least 1.575 vcore in order to get stable.. Lower CPU-NB is no option as i am running 2400 MHz RAM.

4.9 GHz CPU, 2700 MHz CPU-NB and HT with 2500 MHz RAM is no problem but 5 GHz CPu, 2600 MHz CPU-NB and HT link with 2400 MHz RAM is..? Ridiculous, there must be something i miss or don't understand.

I also see other strange things so maybe a BIOS re-flash? Sometimes it doesn't boot or reboot properly too. Maybe some BIOS corruption? LLC is also behaving weird, when i set it to ultra high i get pretty big vdrop under load in IBT AVX but when i set it higher voltages are very very high and CPU gets too hot for comfort.

Will test again tomorrow though, i NEED to know what is going on here. I want to determine if its my chip that is hitting its limit or i am doing something wrong. One thing is for sure, this chip likes A LOT Of volts though..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you for your advice but plz look at my screen shots i posted earlier.
> 
> As you can see voltages are really high at everything, even dram voltage is at 1.7+ v. When i set higher CPU-NB LLC, the system freezes anything less than 1.4 v on the CPU-NB also causes freezes. I need to spend A LOT more time in to this as i am almost stable at 5 GHz but IBT AVX gives me bad reading for some reason while other programs run just fine.
> 
> I also don't know if i am willing to put that much voltage in to my CPU to be honest, it needs at least 1.575 vcore in order to get stable.. Lower CPU-NB is no option as i am running 2400 MHz RAM.
> 
> 4.9 GHz CPU, 2700 MHz CPU-NB and HT with 2500 MHz RAM is no problem but 5 GHz CPu, 2600 MHz CPU-NB and HT link with 2400 MHz RAM is..? Ridiculous, there must be something i miss or don't understand.
> 
> I also see other strange things so maybe a BIOS re-flash? Sometimes it doesn't boot or reboot properly too. Maybe some BIOS corruption? LLC is also behaving weird, when i set it to ultra high i get pretty big vdrop under load in IBT AVX but when i set it higher voltages are very very high and CPU gets too hot for comfort.
> 
> Will test again tomorrow though, i NEED to know what is going on here. I want to determine if its my chip that is hitting its limit or i am doing something wrong. One thing is for sure, this chip likes A LOT Of volts though..


Ok I'm stumped.... mine was a dream to hit 5 ghz... I didn't hit my "strange stuff happening" wall until 5.2 ghz.... there I can pass any stability test I want.... temps a bit of a mess though (hits 60c on cores) but it will freeze at an idle... tried a vcore bump... made it worse... little less and not stable.... 5.1ghz is the sweet spot for this chip where all balances out and performance is best... but I mostly run it at 5 lately... unless I'm folding even the socket stays under 45C there cores will hoover around 38C while folding and socket will reach low 50's...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Ok I'm stumped.... mine was a dream to hit 5 ghz... I didn't hit my "strange stuff happening" wall until 5.2 ghz.... there I can pass any stability test I want.... temps a bit of a mess though (hits 60c on cores) but it will freeze at an idle... tried a vcore bump... made it worse... little less and not stable.... 5.1ghz is the sweet spot for this chip where all balances out and performance is best... but I mostly run it at 5 lately... unless I'm folding even the socket stays under 45C there cores will hoover around 38C while folding and socket will reach low 50's...


What batch is your chip? Ive heard that later chips should be binned better but i just proofed them wrong... this is a pig chip to clock...

It takes a lot of voltage to even stabilize 4.8 GHz, let alone 5 GHz IF it can handle it at all... i need to spend a lot more time in to this chip than i have with my other chips.. my previous chip was from 2014 and it could run 5 GHz all day long at 1.488 vcore, unfortunately my cooler wasn't up for the job which isn't the case nowadays which is why i am so pissed that this pig chip cannot even run 4.8 GHz easily...

Will try again tomorrow though, this chip WILL pass 5 GHz IBT AVX no matter what... he only doesn't know it yet









I also run 2600 MHz CPU-NB and 2400 MHz 16 GB RAM which is also hard on the IMC but my previous chip could run that very easily so i am really stumped at why this chip cannot even do 5 GHz but passes 4.9 GHz just fine at 2700 MHz CPU-NB, 2500 MHz RAM...

Maybe i need to try higher clocks or something tomorrow, might hit 5.1 GHz stable, who knows.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What batch is your chip? Ive heard that later chips should be binned better but i just proofed them wrong... this is a pig chip to clock...
> 
> It takes a lot of voltage to even stabilize 4.8 GHz, let alone 5 GHz IF it can handle it at all... i need to spend a lot more time in to this chip than i have with my other chips.. my previous chip was from 2014 and it could run 5 GHz all day long at 1.488 vcore, unfortunately my cooler wasn't up for the job which isn't the case nowadays which is why i am so pissed that this pig chip cannot even run 4.8 GHz easily...
> 
> Will try again tomorrow though, this chip WILL pass 5 GHz IBT AVX no matter what... he only doesn't know it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also run 2600 MHz CPU-NB and 2400 MHz 16 GB RAM which is also hard on the IMC but my previous chip could run that very easily so i am really stumped at why this chip cannot even do 5 GHz but passes 4.9 GHz just fine at 2700 MHz CPU-NB, 2500 MHz RAM...
> 
> Maybe i need to try higher clocks or something tomorrow, might hit 5.1 GHz stable, who knows.


I know I should have looked, but I honestly don't know the batch number of my chip. I wish you the best of luck... my old 8350 was a stubborn chip... took 1.55 to hit 4.8ghz and 5ghz was a no go on it even with the same custom loop I'm running now.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I know I should have looked, but I honestly don't know the batch number of my chip. I wish you the best of luck... my old 8350 was a stubborn chip... took 1.55 to hit 4.8ghz and 5ghz was a no go on it even with the same custom loop I'm running now.


Finally i discovered that its IBT AVX that is causing issues for me.

Look at this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









It MUST be IBT AVX that is acting up because other programs that run just fine and the scores reflect that in CPU-Z bench and Cinebench..

On some systems IBT AVX can cause problems because of Windows configuration or other programs that conflict with the software. I also noticed that with IBT AVX my core voltage is all over the place and with OCCT is nice an consistent. It also stresses the system A LOT more than IBT AVX does i mean, look at the temp difference alone..

I will consider this as "stable" but i need to do more testing in order to determine full stability. I do this while using my PC in every day tasks, gaming and working in Premiere Pro or Sony VEGAS.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well, if it is a problem with ibt avx you'll be the first to have problems with it and vishera.... Actually why I picked it was it was much harder to pass and very quick... many people have had to work much harder to pass ibt avx than any other test... but if it doesn't pass at stock settings, then maybe you do have an issue there... however if it passes at stock then it's simply not a stable OC.... other programs may not detect it, but that's just the way it is, one unstable result will cancel 100 stable results from other programs...but then I'm not saying anything you don't know...just tossing it out there for anyone who reads by that might not know.

If you can show it will not pass at stock, then I'll let you slide in on the same test as the intel boys can take... but you'll be on a new list : )


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I know I should have looked, but I honestly don't know the batch number of my chip. I wish you the best of luck... my old 8350 was a stubborn chip... took 1.55 to hit 4.8ghz and 5ghz was a no go on it even with the same custom loop I'm running now.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally i discovered that its IBT AVX that is causing issues for me.
> 
> Look at this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It MUST be IBT AVX that is acting up because other programs that run just fine and the scores reflect that in CPU-Z bench and Cinebench..
> 
> On some systems IBT AVX can cause problems because of Windows configuration or other programs that conflict with the software. I also noticed that with IBT AVX my core voltage is all over the place and with OCCT is nice an consistent. It also stresses the system A LOT more than IBT AVX does i mean, look at the temp difference alone..
> 
> I will consider this as "stable" but i need to do more testing in order to determine full stability. I do this while using my PC in every day tasks, gaming and working in Premiere Pro or Sony VEGAS.
Click to expand...

@Hurricane28

Could you do a comparison for me? If you wouldn't mind with a please!

I'm asking for a temp and time comparison for AMD FX processor IBT vs IBT AVX. Time and Temp. Simply record Max temp for each and the time for each. If you feel the need for consistency, wash rinse repeat a few times. But remember to leave a cool down time between runs.

I would love to do this, but I don't have a running FX platform at this time.

Thanks,
Shrimp


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> *well, if it is a problem with ibt avx you'll be the first i know of that has problems with it and vishera*.... Actually why I picked it was it was much harder to pass and very quick... many people have had to work much harder to pass ibt avx than any other test... but if it doesn't pass at stock settings, then maybe you do have an issue there... however if it passes at stock then it's simply not a stable OC.... other programs may not detect it, but that's just the way it is, one unstable result will cancel 100 stable results from other programs...but then I'm not saying anything you don't know...just tossing it out there for anyone who reads by that might not know.
> 
> If you can show it will not pass at stock, then I'll let you slide in on the same test as the intel boys can take... but you'll be on a new list : )


Fixed it for you.

I am not the first that has problems with IBT AVX... undervolter also has problems passing IBT AVX and explained that on some systems it can cause problems and its harder to be stable in IBT AVX.

That and if you are 'stable" in IBT AVX doesn't mean you are stable at everything... it means that you are stable at only AVX but can crash at doing other things like rendering, gaming browsing etc.
I explained this before.. some chips simply don't like IBT AVX that much which is why some people will never see positive results unless you put ridiculous volts through the chip which is completely unnecessary in order to get "stable".

It also doesn't stress the system fully because like i said before, the voltage is all over the place and the load is very unrealistic compared to OCCT for example. When it passed OCCT for at least 30 minutes you can say that you are more stable than 20 runs IBT AVX. A time a go i was trying for 5 GHz as well and i was stable in IBT AVX for 20 runs, fired up a game and it crashed... restart PC ran again IBT AVX everything fine and "stable" I opened Premiere pro and opened an project of mine and the moment it loaded the project crash again...

I tried OCCT for half an hour failed.. back to BIOS and adjusted the voltages, lower vcore higher CPU-NB and some other volts and i was stable for an hour in OCCT and i no longer had problems in games or Adobe.. The reason why i upped the CPU-NB volts is that OCCT tests cash more than IBT AVX does which is why i saw crashes in demanding programs..

Long story short, you simply cannot say after 10 runs of IBT AVX that you are "stable" There is a lot more to it to determine stability. I tested this and when my system is unstable i get low cinebench, CPU-Z and other benchmark scores are low but i pass IBT AVX though.. when i pass OCCT at the same clocks only different volts, my benchmarks are also higher..

IBT AVX is a good program to find some stability fast and go from there but you simply can't call your system stable under IBT AVX, no program can which is why i test it with every day tasks, encoding/rendering, gaming etc. I keep an eye on Windows though, if there is any stability it will be shown in event log. That and i noticed that if the system become unstable, windows is laggy and some browsers are crashing. I have no such issues as for now and i am running 5 GHz "stable" without IBT AVX.

If it changes, i am the first one that emit i was wrong.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I made no such statement that you were perfectly stable if you could pass ibt avx.... just that in my experience it was harder to pass than any other single test.... the statement I made was that if you failed any one test out of 100 it means you are unstable... I'm sorry I thought I had made that more clear. I still maintain that failing ibt avx shows instability even if it is the only test you fail...

There have been a few cases like yours where "bending" the rules seems needed, however I have to be very careful how I go about it or others who struggled to pass the designated test will take offense... I did make one offer of concession and that is if it fails for you at stock I would add you to a separate list based on the intel rules for entry.... that really is the best I can do and even that will anger some entrants who entered by the original rules.... but it should be known that I'm actually looking into freezing the list as is, and starting a new list based on the intel entry method now.... since ibt avx is no longer being updated I'll have to do something soon anyway.


----------



## yetta

Meh, people have been having issues with AVX on the Ryzen CPU's as well.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, its an outdated software which haven't been updated for several years now..

I can run 5 GHz now just fine and it passes all the benchmarks, stress test programs and even 1 hour of encoding and rendering so if there was any instability it would have showed up by now.
Although i run it at 4.8 GHz again because i didn't see much gain from 4.8 to 5 GHz to be honest. Only 200 points in CPU-Z benchmark and in cinebench. Temps are A LOT lower at 4.8 due to lower temps.

"stability" is also a relative term because anything electrical can fail even PC components at stock.. You simply loose 100% stability the same time as you start overclocking your system period.. It can take a while but sooner or later the system fails eventually when overclockt due to new added programs which stress the system differently than the programs you determine your stability.

3rd party software is a common reason of system instability that and WIndows of course.


----------



## yetta

Ryzen 1800X @ 5,5GHZ, Iranian team from Tehran

__
http://instagr.am/p/BRnyA-shpqm%2F/


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Y*eah, its an outdated software which haven't been updated for several years now..
> *
> I can run 5 GHz now just fine and it passes all the benchmarks, stress test programs and even 1 hour of encoding and rendering so if there was any instability it would have showed up by now.
> Although i run it at 4.8 GHz again because i didn't see much gain from 4.8 to 5 GHz to be honest. Only 200 points in CPU-Z benchmark and in cinebench. Temps are A LOT lower at 4.8 due to lower temps.
> 
> *"stability" is also a relative term* because anything electrical can fail even PC components at stock.. You simply loose 100% stability the same time as you start overclocking your system period.. It can take a while but sooner or later the system fails eventually when overclockt due to new added programs which stress the system differently than the programs you determine your stability.
> *
> 3rd party software is a common reason of system instability that and WIndows of course*.


This is true... that's why I'm looking into using OCCT for all entrants... I'm very close to getting it setup actually, I just need time to take care of a few things here and to change the OP.... unfortunately I'm working so many hours its been very hard to have the time to do it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Meh, people have been having issues with AVX on the Ryzen CPU's as well.


it was this that intel users first started having issues with... and I was duly warned that ryzen would likely be the same.... as mentioned I'm getting setup to use OCCT... at least at this point it looks like I will be using it.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> it was this that intel users first started having issues with... and I was duly warned that ryzen would likely be the same.... as mentioned I'm getting setup to use OCCT... at least at this point it looks like I will be using it.


I've never used OCCT, is it like Prime 95?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> I've never used OCCT, is it like Prime 95?


It has a wider variety of tests to use, including linepack like ibt does... prime does a lot of tests, but as far as I know all center around one particular type of test with varieties that affect how much memory is used and to some degree what part of the cpu is being used, but not the the same extent that the variety of tests available in OCCT.... at least this is how I have been told.


----------



## yetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> It has a wider variety of tests to use, including linepack like ibt does... prime does a lot of tests, but as far as I know all center around one particular type of test with varieties that affect how much memory is used and to some degree what part of the cpu is being used, but not the the same extent that the variety of tests available in OCCT.... at least this is how I have been told.


I was checking out their site, will give OCCT a spin, looks like a better option over Prime 95, I also use AIDA64 Extreme which gives some great details on the system.

Getting a new unused P43 board to overclock an old Intel Q8400 of mine, OCCT may help improve the OC on that.
Another user on the forum has managed to push his up to 4ghz, a 1.34ghz increase over stock, old modo has only options for FSB, so most I can get is 3.2ghz.
My old Celeron E3300 clocks higher on the mobo at 3.6ghz. Just doing it for fun.

Still wondering how the Iranian team hit 5.5ghz on the Ryzen 1800x.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> @Hurricane28
> 
> Could you do a comparison for me? If you wouldn't mind with a please!
> 
> I'm asking for a temp and time comparison for AMD FX processor IBT vs IBT AVX. Time and Temp. Simply record Max temp for each and the time for each. If you feel the need for consistency, wash rinse repeat a few times. But remember to leave a cool down time between runs.
> 
> I would love to do this, but I don't have a running FX platform at this time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shrimp


Sorry for my late reply man but ive been very busy with encoding and editing my clips i shot last week. There is an exercise called Frisian Flag which is an military drill with all kinds of fighter jets including 4 American F-15 eagles. I film this and put them together.

Next Monday they will start and the drill last for 2 weeks so i don't think i can find the time to do a little test unfortunately. I do know that IBT doesn't heat up the CPU like the AVX version does simply due to its AVX instruction, how much i don't know exactly but you can test this for yourself if you like which get you a much more accurate result since my system is different from yours and lots of other things come in to play.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> @Hurricane28
> 
> Could you do a comparison for me? If you wouldn't mind with a please!
> 
> I'm asking for a temp and time comparison for AMD FX processor IBT vs IBT AVX. Time and Temp. Simply record Max temp for each and the time for each. If you feel the need for consistency, wash rinse repeat a few times. But remember to leave a cool down time between runs.
> 
> I would love to do this, but I don't have a running FX platform at this time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shrimp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> This is true... that's why I'm looking into using OCCT for all entrants... I'm very close to getting it setup actually, I just need time to take care of a few things here and to change the OP.... unfortunately I'm working so many hours its been very hard to have the time to do it.


Cool man









I still don't understand why i can't get 5 GHz to work in IBT AVX man.. it boggles my mind lol.

I can run 4.9 GHz with 2500 MHz RAM and 2700 MHz CPU-NB and HT but i fail at 5 GHz CPU, 2400 MHz RAM and 2600 CPU-NB and HT...? IMO this doesn't make any sense. I tried OCCT at 5 GHz but it was getting too hot for comfort so i am rocking it at 4.8 again. Might try to go for 4.9 today as my system felt a lot snappier at that speed. Strangely is that when i passed IBT AVX i got very nice Gflops but in CPU-Z i get low scores for some reason... This proofed me that how poor IBT AVX really is, one moment you can pass IBT and the next time you want to run it again it might crash..

Never had this with OCCT though so i am glad you change IBT AVX for OCCT as its a much better tool


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry for my late reply man but ive been very busy with encoding and editing my clips i shot last week. There is an exercise called Frisian Flag which is an military drill with all kinds of fighter jets including 4 American F-15 eagles. I film this and put them together.
> 
> Next Monday they will start and the drill last for 2 weeks so i don't think i can find the time to do a little test unfortunately. I do know that IBT doesn't heat up the CPU like the AVX version does simply due to its AVX instruction, how much i don't know exactly but you can test this for yourself if you like which get you a much more accurate result since my system is different from yours and lots of other things come in to play.
> 
> Cool man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand why i can't get 5 GHz to work in IBT AVX man.. it boggles my mind lol.
> 
> I can run 4.9 GHz with 2500 MHz RAM and 2700 MHz CPU-NB and HT but i fail at 5 GHz CPU, 2400 MHz RAM and 2600 CPU-NB and HT...? IMO this doesn't make any sense. I tried OCCT at 5 GHz but it was getting too hot for comfort so i am rocking it at 4.8 again. Might try to go for 4.9 today as my system felt a lot snappier at that speed. Strangely is that when i passed IBT AVX i got very nice Gflops but in CPU-Z i get low scores for some reason... This proofed me that how poor IBT AVX really is, one moment you can pass IBT and the next time you want to run it again it might crash..
> 
> Never had this with OCCT though so i am glad you change IBT AVX for OCCT as its a much better tool


I'm mostly waiting on a couple days off from work so I can do the runs and screenshots for the OP... I need a few hours that I can try different levels of stress... I'm not wanting to make it too hard to get in because passing IBT avx at standard isn't that hard...it's quick and pretty easy...but on very high it gets much harder... so I'm looking to make the OCCT test I choose be more like that standard run... I know that it will not be indicative of 100% stability, but as we already mentioned "stability is relative"... so basically I'm looking for that level of stability that will allow for "safe" 24/7 running without corrupting the OS and apps too quickly or causing strange behavior, but not looking for server grade stability... I know that sounds a bit like I'm rambling, but I hope it does explain at least why the process has been delayed.... I know my 5ghz profile is stable...actually more so than my laptop at stock lol... I've run it for over a week doing heavy compute tasks with no errors or troubles of any kind... but most people don't need that level.... anyway, I hope all will be patient with me







while I am working on this.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm mostly waiting on a couple days off from work so I can do the runs and screenshots for the OP... I need a few hours that I can try different levels of stress... I'm not wanting to make it too hard to get in because passing IBT avx at standard isn't that hard...it's quick and pretty easy...but on very high it gets much harder... so I'm looking to make the OCCT test I choose be more like that standard run... I know that it will not be indicative of 100% stability, but as we already mentioned "stability is relative"... so basically I'm looking for that level of stability that will allow for "safe" 24/7 running without corrupting the OS and apps too quickly or causing strange behavior, but not looking for server grade stability... I know that sounds a bit like I'm rambling, but I hope it does explain at least why the process has been delayed.... I know my 5ghz profile is stable...actually more so than my laptop at stock lol... I've run it for over a week doing heavy compute tasks with no errors or troubles of any kind... but most people don't need that level.... anyway, I hope all will be patient with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while I am working on this.


I understand man, no rush and take your time









Stability is indeed a relative term and there is no such thing as absolute stability..

The best way IMO is to run a few benchmarks like, CinebenchR15, CPU-Z benchmark and look for consistent performance. What i mean is that you run the tests multiple times 4-6 times and if the performance is consistent i call it "semi stable" which means that you can run benchmarks, browsing etc. Than you can do some gaming in games which use a lot of CPU, BF1 for example stresses my CPU to the max and i get very high temps compared to some other games. If this all works fine it doesn't mean that you can do everything with your machine just yet, if temps are okay during these tests you can try OCCT with AVX enabled for half an hour, this stresses the CPU to its absolute limit and it will show how high your temps can get to the max. If that is running fine, you can test for longer periods of time but IMO its not really necessary as in my own testing, i never got BSOD or corruption. Testing for stability is really hard and it can take A LOT of time as all our systems are wildly different.

It also depends on how you are going to use it, IMO if you do A LOT of rendering and encoding and other very heavy tasks on a daily basis, i would highly recommend not to overclock at all.. most software like Adobe After effects, Premiere pro, Sony Vegas will eventually crash because you are using your system to its absolute limit for long periods of time and as mentioned before, there is no such thing as absolute stability which we agreed on.

Now i am not saying that you actually said this but i find it kinda offensive if people are calling you (in general) out if you claim stability but don't show "proof" of it by showing an screen shot of IBT AVX..
I actually seen people shout at and name calling for no reason at all simply because they couldn't get IBT AVX 'stable" for 10 runs... Its ridiculous..

Good luck and i am looking forward to your new OP


----------



## czin125

Any differences vs 50x100 and 25x200 or 40*125 for people running 5000mhz when running with faster ram? It's not linked anymore so it won't affect PCI-E stuff.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Here is what I am considering for the new test.... 50% mem 10 min OCCT linepack test with 64bit and avx enabled... here is my screenshot... keep in mind that on AMD cpu's of the FX variety at least I'm not looking at cpu socket temps that occt monitors I will be looking for package temps so some other temp monitoring software will be needed.... although if I see socket temps approaching 90C I'll have to disallow that entry, but from what I know socket temps are relative to the motherboards safety limits more than the cpu... I know mine have always ran a bit high thanks to my sorry case design...but package temps stay well within safe limits
.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Here is what I am considering for the new test.... 50% mem 10 min OCCT linepack test with 64bit and avx enabled... here is my screenshot... keep in mind that on AMD cpu's of the FX variety at least I'm not looking at cpu socket temps that occt monitors I will be looking for package temps so some other temp monitoring software will be needed.... although if I see socket temps approaching 90C I'll have to disallow that entry, but from what I know socket temps are relative to the motherboards safety limits more than the cpu... I know mine have always ran a bit high thanks to my sorry case design...but package temps stay well within safe limits
> .


Socket temps are very motherboard dependent. My socket will go all the way past 92C and will only throttle when I hit the VRM temp limiter. So I would say ignore socket unless the person entering is having throttling issues.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Socket temps are very motherboard dependent. My socket will go all the way past 92C and will only throttle when I hit the VRM temp limiter. So I would say ignore socket unless the person entering is having throttling issues.


I was kinda thinking of ignoring the socket temps like that, perhaps it would be best as my real focus is on keeping the cpu package cool... I'm thinking of doing the transition this weekend using the screenshot I posted as part of the OP... I'd preserve the old OP in a "spoiler" and keep the old list for the purpose of grandfathering in the original members thus keeping the club intact..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Ok, I've updated the OP, we are going to try this as is, changes may have to be made as time goes on but I think at least I have a start for future entries that should be fair to all.


----------



## miklkit

Ok. I tried it and turned it off when the cpu hit 74C. It was stable up to that point so maybe it's overvolted. It is definitely running more volts than it was when it passed the IBT test.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok. I tried it and turned it off when the cpu hit 74C. It was stable up to that point so maybe it's overvolted. It is definitely running more volts than it was when it passed the IBT test.


hmm... maybe it is the volt monitoring, but I don't really know ... If I'm going to try for a high OC I disable the voltage monitoring in the bios and turn on hpc, that way only the biggest of fubars will shut it down...


----------



## miklkit

Well, I've done some pretty FUBAR things but the temps are supposed to stay under 70C aren't they?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, I've done some pretty FUBAR things but the temps are supposed to stay under 70C aren't they?


on the cores yes... socket is pretty much motherboard dependent, my cores rarely see 50C

edit... but my laptop with a vishera chip sees 85 C core temps pretty much every time I turn it on..... been that way since I got it... fan don't kick on till then


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yetta*
> 
> Meh, people have been having issues with AVX on the Ryzen CPU's as well.


Just for the record, this is false, I and several use it without issue on or ryzen

My bet, like with everything else the ones with problems, are just not stable.


----------



## mus1mus

True.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Just for the record, this is false, I and several use it without issue on or ryzen
> 
> My bet, like with everything else the ones with problems, are just not stable.


^ this


----------



## KyleAPowers

im interested in joining and ill download these programs and run my bench when i get home, im using this post as a bookmark that i will come back later and edit in with results and screenshot!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleAPowers*
> 
> im interested in joining and ill download these programs and run my bench when i get home, im using this post as a bookmark that i will come back later and edit in with results and screenshot!


looking forward to seeing your entry! My internets been crazy lately... just got up after 2 days down... construction crew working on the road keeps digging up the lines lol... so if I'm slow to see it, don't worry when the nets back up I'll get it.


----------



## Tisser12

Dang, I was hoping to be able to get my A-10 6800k up to 5.0 daily but my Hyper 212 evo wasn't able to keep it below 70c after about 30 seconds of stress test so I knew that wasn't gonna happen without additional cooling. I tried guys! Checking this thread again makes me even sadder I didn't get there. Legends are here. Maybe one day! 4.8Ghz daily without going above 60c isn't too shabby for my first OC though, right?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Dang, I was hoping to be able to get my A-10 6800k up to 5.0 daily but my Hyper 212 evo wasn't able to keep it below 70c after about 30 seconds of stress test so I knew that wasn't gonna happen without additional cooling. I tried guys! Checking this thread again makes me even sadder I didn't get there. Legends are here. Maybe one day! 4.8Ghz daily without going above 60c isn't too shabby for my first OC though, right?


The legends aren't going anywhere. We will welcome you with open arms when you come to us.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Dang, I was hoping to be able to get my A-10 6800k up to 5.0 daily but my Hyper 212 evo wasn't able to keep it below 70c after about 30 seconds of stress test so I knew that wasn't gonna happen without additional cooling. I tried guys! Checking this thread again makes me even sadder I didn't get there. Legends are here. Maybe one day! 4.8Ghz daily without going above 60c isn't too shabby for my first OC though, right?
> 
> 
> 
> The legends aren't going anywhere. We will welcome you with open arms when you come to us.
Click to expand...

Well the a10 6800k will be sold off to afford my ryzen upgrade so unless I get some 24k gold chip I don't think I'll be able to hang with you big dogs anytime soon. lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Well the a10 6800k will be sold off to afford my ryzen upgrade so unless I get some 24k gold chip I don't think I'll be able to hang with you big dogs anytime soon. lol


Well, I was hoping to add you in, but at least you tried... if it's any consolation, very few make it in with air cooling.. it's very very difficult even with the best air coolers so I think you are doing great to get 4.8 on that hyper 212... I've got a good custom water loop going here and I can only manage just over 5ghz... I can hit 5.2 and still pass the test, but for a more comfortable temp I stick around 5ghz...


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> Well the a10 6800k will be sold off to afford my ryzen upgrade so unless I get some 24k gold chip I don't think I'll be able to hang with you big dogs anytime soon. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was hoping to add you in, but at least you tried... if it's any consolation, very few make it in with air cooling.. it's very very difficult even with the best air coolers so I think you are doing great to get 4.8 on that hyper 212... I've got a good custom water loop going here and I can only manage just over 5ghz... I can hit 5.2 and still pass the test, but for a more comfortable temp I stick around 5ghz...
Click to expand...

If I had better info regarding what the MAX temp is on these chips and opened my case, I'm sure I could probably pass the test before it went nuclear







I just saw the temps spike up and shut it down. I also didn't try using lower voltages to start with, so I might have a little wiggle room. Maybe I'll give it another shot sometime before I buy my upgrade stuff.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

max safe is 70 C on the cores according to AMD's Overdrive software so we tend to go by that....


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> max safe is 70 C on the cores according to AMD's Overdrive software so we tend to go by that....


Yep. I hit 75c or something close and I shut the stress test down and then reverted back to 4.8 haha. Haven't tried it since I upgraded the fans in my case though.. hmm....

Here's my daily OC after playing some battlefield last night. Not necessarily a stress test, but with this game I'm at 100% CPU utilization almost the entire time. When I tried 4.9 it got up to 70c pretty quickly too. Didn't try reducing voltages at all though.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

yeah, I'd say 4.8 is your sweet spot for that cooling. Each cpu is different of coarse and then add in the cooling factor and that sweet spot can move all over the place.... bet if you had a custom loop it'd move up to 5 ghz easy. I can't really explain it well, but someone here gave a good detailed explanation why this is... something about leakage and resistance in the silicone going up with temperature so that as you go up in speed/volts the temp will increase exponentially... basically heat causes more heat because it causes more leakage and resistance.... so if you could keep it below that critical point where leakage and resistance starts building up fast then it will be easier to clock it up... kinda funny but keeping it cooler in the first place causes it to create less heat making it easier to keep cooler... maybe just putting it in a cold room for a bit would give you the cooling you need... or get one of those "squirrel cage" fans blowing on the cpu cooler lol... that's what my son did when he tried to qualify for the club.


----------



## miklkit

There are some tricks you could try like removing the I/O panel in the back of the case for better air flow and placing the video card in a lower slot to get its heat away from the cpu, but mostly you will need a twin tower cooler for the voltage you will be running. The Noctua D15 is the best because you could lower the center fan closer to the motherboard so it blows cooling air directly onto those poor overworked VRMs.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> There are some tricks you could try like removing the I/O panel in the back of the case for better air flow and placing the video card in a lower slot to get its heat away from the cpu, but mostly you will need a twin tower cooler for the voltage you will be running. The Noctua D15 is the best because you could lower the center fan closer to the motherboard so it blows cooling air directly onto those poor overworked VRMs.


Yeah I'm pretty certain with my setup I have it as far as it can safely go. I did have a piece of paper I had written down all my voltages and stuff on for OCing from the base 4.1 all the way up to 5, but I just threw it out the other night like an idiot. So that sucks, but I'll be sure to let you guys know if anything changes, thanks for the kind words and advice guys! It's still at least 2 months till I build my Ryzen PC, so I have some time to play haha


----------



## cdnGhost

Hey soI ran my tests in occd still need to delid but would this be considered a win?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

honestly photobucket ruined those.. i can't even download them and read them clearly... please re-post images here at full resolution... I know it shows only small pics sizes, but we can still get them full size in new tabs.


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> honestly photobucket ruined those.. i can't even download them and read them clearly... please re-post images here at full resolution... I know it shows only small pics sizes, but we can still get them full size in new tabs.


Ok will do.... I will try to find a better host... The photos are 3440x1440


----------



## mus1mus

No need for hosts. You can upload images here as well.


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No need for hosts. You can upload images here as well.


Problem was they were uploading worse then the ones on photo bucket. I'll try again shortly


----------



## cdnGhost

re-submission.... added attachments to download the full resolution images....
hope these work











Untitled.png 1170k .png file



2.png 649k .png file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Problem was they were uploading worse then the ones on photo bucket. I'll try again shortly


What do you mean?


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What do you mean?


They were uploading at a low resolution... Even with the 1000 pixel option....


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

How is the resolution for you on the test pic I put below? That's a recent pic I have uploaded here, but enclosed in a link to keep it from opening here.

Test Pic


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> How is the resolution for you on the test pic I put below? That's a recent pic I have uploaded here, but enclosed in a link to keep it from opening here.
> 
> Test Pic


That looks good, not sure why mine look like crap....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> re-submission.... added attachments to download the full resolution images....
> hope these work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled.png 1170k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> 2.png 649k .png file


Got you added... was hard to sort through all those little windows... but at least this time I could full screen them and see it all at once in full res. Congrats you are the first on the new list.


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Got you added... was hard to sort through all those little windows... but at least this time I could full screen them and see it all at once in full res. Congrats you are the first on the new list.


Awesome man Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> How is the resolution for you on the test pic I put below? That's a recent pic I have uploaded here, but enclosed in a link to keep it from opening here.
> 
> Test Pic
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good, not sure why mine look like crap....
Click to expand...

for future ref

pics are uploaded in a small resolution in the main window, if you click the pic and then click " original " in the lower right you will see the original resolution. i do eyefinity pics this way.

also you can just middle click the pic for the same thing ....

i hate photo bucket and other crappy image sites, as they eventually remove the pictures then in the future the pics are useless for others


----------



## scracy

Job done


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Job done


Congrats! You hare the new #1 spot holder.


----------



## hurricane28

Man, i hate my chip.... anything above 4.8 GHz takes ridiculous amount of volts which i am not comfortable running at 24/7.

Yet another dud, i wish i ordered one from the US because it seems that only chips from there can do 5 GHz easily.. I know several fellas over here and non of them can do 5 GHz at decent volts..


----------



## mus1mus

Me including?


----------



## hurricane28

lol, i just hate loosing man...

Whatever i buy i buy good quality with everything, i don't like low grade quality which is why i am frustrated that my chip can't reach 5 GHz.. I have the best AM3+ motherboard, i have the best quality PSU, why won't this sucker clock to 5 GHz... The vrm's don't even break sweat on this board for crying out loud...

RYZEN doesn't clock very well either and Intel is now warning people off overclocking the I7 7770K.. Is overclocking a thing of the past now or something?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol, i just hate loosing man...
> 
> Whatever i buy i buy good quality with everything, i don't like low grade quality which is why i am frustrated that my chip can't reach 5 GHz.. I have the best AM3+ motherboard, i have the best quality PSU, why won't this sucker clock to 5 GHz... The vrm's don't even break sweat on this board for crying out loud...
> 
> RYZEN doesn't clock very well either and Intel is now warning people off overclocking the I7 7770K.. Is overclocking a thing of the past now or something?


All comes down to the silicon lottery, no reason not to overclock 7700K some people are complaining about temperature spikes with 7700K, not an issue once you delid


----------



## hurricane28

I know its silicon lottery which is why i said i don't like losing...

My previous chip was a much better overclocker, unfortunately it decide to die on me..

My current chip can do 5 GHz but it needs ridiculously high voltage to get there which is even too high for my 360 mm rad to cope with.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

shhhh don't talk about good chips dying







,,, I don't want mine to get any ideas.... after being a "winner" of the silicon lottery for so long I'd hate to get a loser chip.... admittedly I don't have the best vishera I've heard of, but with only needing 1.464 to stabilize 5ghz I feel good about it.


----------



## hurricane28

Nice chip you got there man!

My previous one needed 1.488 vcore but it was too high for my Corsair H100i GTX to cope with without screamingly loud fans.. Now i have plenty of cooling and i get a dud which needs 1.512 vcore in order to get to 4.8 GHz....

My previous chip could bench up to 5.3 GHz but i don't even try with this one...

I desperately want to upgrade to RYZEN but my gut tells me to wait a little longer. I kinda need the performance but it can wait.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice chip you got there man!
> 
> My previous one needed 1.488 vcore but it was too high for my Corsair H100i GTX to cope with without screamingly loud fans.. Now i have plenty of cooling and i get a dud which needs 1.512 vcore in order to get to 4.8 GHz....
> 
> My previous chip could bench up to 5.3 GHz but i don't even try with this one...
> 
> I desperately want to upgrade to RYZEN but my gut tells me to wait a little longer. I kinda need the performance but it can wait.


I'm waiting as well... I looked at the bench's for Ryzen and they are impressive, but right now I don't see enough improvement to really matter on anything I do except multicore apps that can use all 16 threads... now if I was stuck at say 4 ghz, then yeah I'd probably start saving up... Right now I'm waiting to see what's next and for better mainboards.


----------



## hurricane28

I think its the better option to wait for better boards and better binning of the CPU's if possible but i think overclocking goes out the Window with RYZEN compared to FX.
The performance is there and if i have the change i might pick up an 1600 with 3400 MHz RAM. € 220 for the 1600 CPU is literally a bargain and is IMO the best option if you go RYZEN for now.

I stil have to wait though because i am little slow with the way of making money at the moment but i'll get there.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol, i just hate loosing man...
> 
> Whatever i buy i buy good quality with everything, i don't like low grade quality which is why i am frustrated that my chip can't reach 5 GHz.. I have the best AM3+ motherboard, i have the best quality PSU, why won't this sucker clock to 5 GHz... The vrm's don't even break sweat on this board for crying out loud...
> 
> RYZEN doesn't clock very well either and Intel is now warning people off overclocking the I7 7770K.. Is overclocking a thing of the past now or something?


any links on that (Intel telling people not to)

Btw maybe the high voltage on... All chips you have had, is a sign all chips need said volts.....


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> any links on that (Intel telling people not to)
> 
> Btw maybe the high voltage on... All chips you have had, is a sign all chips need said volts.....


Think he means this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1629611/pcgamer-intel-tells-core-i7-7700k-owners-to-stop-overclocking-to-avoid-high-temps


----------



## Mega Man

well that was entertaining and the title of the original article was click bate...

if he was referring to that. well no they didnt
Quote:


> We do not recommend running outside the processor specifications, such as by exceeding processor frequency or voltage specifications, or removing of the integrated heat spreader (sometimes called 'de-lidding'). These actions will void the processor warranty.


that is not warning them off. that is stating the same thing that has been stated ....... since " k " type cpus......


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> any links on that (Intel telling people not to)
> 
> Btw maybe the high voltage on... All chips you have had, is a sign all chips need said volts.....


This is a more accurate link: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/intel-tells-7700k-owners-to-stop-overclocking-to-avoid-high-temps.2505587/

ALL my chips? I only had 4, 3 8350's and one 6200.. My first 8350 could run 5 GHz at 1.488 and my current one needs 1.575 v in order to be stable, quite a difference there.


----------



## Mega Man

no, its not. as well not being "alot" ( it is a variance, typical in manufacturing ) your also not taking in to account different fab processes. -- and yet all of them ( 5ghz ) all seem to be outside your realm of comfort. esp for heat ....... different voltage leakage is typical esp for different fab revisions ........

remember when i told you .... way way way back when to just go full water. and you refused. ......


----------



## hurricane28

I understand.

I am comfortable with 1.488 v, not so much with 1.575 v. I can cool it but the voltage is too high and i am afraid that it will kill my chip in short order because my PC is on all the time except night time.

I didn't refuse i said that its too expensive for me.

Now i have 360 mm rad which is a lot better than my previous Corsair unit. ?That and i have a much better case with much better airflow to keep things cool.


----------



## SMK

i7-7700K 5.0Ghz @ 1.35v











Paint clipped the bottom off the old ss so uploaded a new one.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK*
> 
> i7-7700K 5.0Ghz @ 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint clipped the bottom off the old ss so uploaded a new one.


Congrats! your in... Feel free to use the club banner now.


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Congrats! your in... Feel free to use the club banner now.


Gonna rock it with pride!


----------



## cjm




----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjm*


Added! Congrats, feel free to use the club banner now


----------



## MaKeN

the resault is still ok even if there is 1min idle in the begining ant 5 mins at the end? so whole stress is for only 4 min right?
can i disable idle at all and set the test for 4 min instead of 10 to save time ? or its not the same thing?(mb i miss something)
thx


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> the resault is still ok even if there is 1min idle in the begining ant 5 mins at the end? so whole stress is for only 4 min right?
> can i disable idle at all and set the test for 4 min instead of 10 to save time ? or its not the same thing?(mb i miss something)
> thx


Please do it as it is described in the OP... the reason is that there can be errors that only occur right after or before load.... I had an OC that would pass prime and IBT, but at idle would fail... it has to do with how the pc clocks work at different loads, I am trying to recreate real world use and extreme use together.


----------



## MaKeN

I see your point, ill do it as it says








Thx


----------



## MaKeN

funny thing is , i had to lower voltage from 1.39 (realbench 8 hours) to 1.34 to easy pass the test (wont take it at 1.33) .... its as simple as to pass CB 15

well it is what it is ,here are my resoults


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> 
> 
> funny thing is , i had to lower voltage from 1.39 (realbench 8 hours) to 1.34 to easy pass the test (wont take it at 1.33) .... its as simple as to pass CB 15
> 
> well it is what it is ,here are my resoults


It's often overlooked, and may be why you had to lower the voltage, but one of the reasons I used linepack is that it pretty much maxes out the possible power consumption of the cpu... it may have simply used too much power at the higher voltage. Yes it is a bit of a simple test I agree, for some though it has proved most daunting lol... but in general, if a pc will pass this test it can run daily without issues, however I do recommend doing much more testing to ensure maximum possible stability.

I am curious though as to the actual reason for your having to lower the voltage to pass though.

oh, and congratulations you passed, please feel free to use the club banner now.


----------



## MaKeN

I lowered it to the lowest point that is enought to pass, we all love low voltage and a stable pc at the same time








But anyway , even with test passed, pc would freeze randomly just watching youtube.. i guess I'll raise the v core a bit.

Thx for adding me!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> I lowered it to the lowest point that is enought to pass, we all love low voltage and a stable pc at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway , even with test passed, pc would freeze randomly just watching youtube.. i guess I'll raise the v core a bit.
> 
> Thx for adding me!


usually, but not always when they pass a stress test of any given duration but fail browsing or watching media it's a problem with too much LLC... like I said not always though... I had one os pass with flying colors any stress test I could throw at it... but it would fail just at a bone idle.... it was because I had LLC set to max


----------



## Mega Man

i think i will use the banner, just to make you mad !





























@Minotaurtoo


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think i will use the banner, just to make you mad !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Minotaurtoo


rofl... I've wondered what I would do if someone used it that wasn't in the club...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

A short Ramble:

At this time, I'm curious if there will be any AMD Ryzen Chips that can pass the muster to get in here... I haven't heard much above 4.2 being accomplished without LN2... I think now the tide has turned and there will likely be more Intel chips passing the test than current AMD chips... interesting how that despite the dramatic reduction in overclockability in these new AMD chips, how much faster they actually are though. I've seen the new 8 core 1700 clocking at 3.8 hitting 1600 on cinebench.... my 9590 only hits just over 800 @ 5ghz... I can't help but to wonder if I'll hear "I only got Intel because I wanted to overclock it" soon like I have heard about the old FX series... admittedly the overclocking and tuning is fun, but in the price vs performance market will Intel remain competitive?... sure their single core performance still is king especially in the Kaby Lake 7700K, but for less money one can get the 1700 and get more cores and generally better multi-threaded performance especially for live streaming when using high quality software encoding.

Conclusion:

In the new cpu market it seems that Intel is the king for gaming (for now) with their 7700K being the best performance at that price point and in the creative world where cores count AMD's Ryzen lineup offers more cores for less money in the Ryzen 7 1700... As for overclocking well... looks like Intel will be the new 5 ghz kings.

One more thing:

Please keep comments civil and speak of facts only... My ramble is based on hours of reviews on both the mentioned cpu's where in the vast majority of highly multi-threaded tasks the Ryzen 7 1700 won and in single threaded and gaming tasks the 7700K remained king.

The real question:

Can it hit 5ghz all day stable?


----------



## MaKeN

I dont beleve amd would soon release a chip that goes to 5 ghz.
New 8700k will go to 5 ghz as most users say... its a 6c/12t though....

But 5ghz does not mean much.

For exemple for ryzen 7 , memory speed means a lot at 4.0 ghz it performs really well , verry little fps difference vs 7700k 5ghz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> I dont beleve amd would soon release a chip that goes to 5 ghz.
> New 8700k will go to 5 ghz as most users say... its a 6c/12t though....
> 
> But 5ghz does not mean much.
> 
> For exemple for ryzen 7 , memory speed means a lot at 4.0 ghz it performs really well , verry little fps difference vs 7700k 5ghz.


This club isn't really about getting more processing power as it is just about being able to run 5ghz 24/7 on whatever you have ... I have an FX cpu that has been doing 5ghz on all cores for a very long time now... but even at 5ghz it barely holds its own against a Ryzen 3 ... I was simply musing over the fact that when I started this club it was almost 9 AMD chips to 1 Intel and now with Ryzen and Kaby lake cpu's that has flipped and now Intel hits 5ghz easier... but I am well aware that a Ryzen 1700 at stock can outdo a 5ghz 7700K at highly multithreaded tasks like cinebench and gaming while streaming...


----------



## miklkit

Methinks it will be a long time before we see a 5 ghz 24/7 Ryzen. I'm pretty sure my FX will be my first, last, and only 5 ghz cpu. It had a good run but it was starting to strain a bit in some games and was showing its age. But still 5 ghz!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Methinks it will be a long time before we see a 5 ghz 24/7 Ryzen. I'm pretty sure my FX will be my first, last, and only 5 ghz cpu. It had a good run but it was starting to strain a bit in some games and was showing its age. But still 5 ghz!


The strange thing to me is I remember clearly how horrible FX was to start with.. poor windows optimizations along side poor game optimizations made most games try to run on a single core and even at launch FX was beating by a simple 1100T from AMD's previous generation... but as time went on more of the cores could be leveraged and things got better, but never even tied the 2500K's stock performance in most games... 5ghz was pretty much FX's only appeal to me ever... and even now I'm exploring my upgrade options... I don't think I'm going to be able to sail on AMD's flagship cpu again... but I'm looking at a 1700 on a decent x370 or B350 motherboard... I'm going to try for at least 16gb 3200mhz... that way I can add later if needed... When I built this rig 16G was considered extreme lol...

I still hesitate though because I have gotten this one tuned in pretty well... enough to get over 800 in cinebench multi core score... and 122 single core score... not bad for FX lol... actually... on the multicore score it's better than a 3770K and very close to the 4770K... makes me wonder if I should hang on till the next Ryzen iteration.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Just for demonstration of how "tuning" properly really helps it, here two benchmarks from dirt rally done at 1080p with ultra settings and CMAA to show cpu load differences better... one was done at stock 4.7ghz with 5ghz turbo boost the other was done at my tuned 5ghz profile with power saving options actually turned on believe it or not lol... the difference is way more than the clock speeds would suggest:

stock 9590:



Tuned 5ghz profile:



While the difference still will not tie Ryzen or other higher IPC chips, it's still not bad and I might just live with this cpu for a bit longer... I have to admit though, at stock or even a poorly tuned 5ghz profile... these cpu's are seriously showing their age... Thank AMD for Ryzen that is a cheaper than Intel alternative for an upgrade when I do have to.


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, the early FXs are all anyone wants to talk about, not the later good ones.







My 8370 performs fine but does see high loads in some games where the i5s are choking badly. My 1700 in those games doesn't know its got a load on it.

Heh, I just found these 2 CPU-Z benches. The 8370 is from just over a year ago so they are different versions but they are going against the same intel so they should still be relevant.

 

In games the 1700 does get better fps but I believe it is mostly the newer SSE codes it is running more than anything else.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, the early FXs are all anyone wants to talk about, not the later good ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 8370 performs fine but does see high loads in some games where the i5s are choking badly. My 1700 in those games doesn't know its got a load on it.
> 
> Heh, I just found these 2 CPU-Z benches. The 8370 is from just over a year ago so they are different versions but they are going against the same intel so they should still be relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> In games the 1700 does get better fps but I believe it is mostly the newer SSE codes it is running more than anything else.


nice scores there... I'm still trying to decide... part of me wants to get one.. then my wallet chimes in and says not happening... then another part of me wants to wait and see whats next in the amd lineup... only one game I play even comes close to being a problem and I still have no real issues hitting the fps limit in it (its limited to 60fps) I guess I'll sit on it at least until Christmas.. I just can't justify it.... plus I need time to part with the 5ghz idea lol...


----------



## clubbin09

Hope this qualifies
User name: clubbin09
CPU Model: 7700K
Base Clock: 100Mhz
Core Multiplier: 53
Core Frequency: 5300Mhz
Cache Frequency: 5300Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.360V
Vcore: 1.376V
FCLK: 1000Mhz
Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
Stability Test: OCCT 4.5.1 1 Hour Large Data Set

Batch Number: Vietnam X653B247
Ram Speed: G.Skill Trident Z RGB GS-F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4, 3200MHz, 16-18-18-38-2N, 1.35v
Ram Voltage: 1.35V
Motherboard: ASUS ROG Maximus IX Formula
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments: Ambient temp 20 degrees C. non Delidded, fresh windows , reset bois


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> Hope this qualifies
> User name: clubbin09
> CPU Model: 7700K
> Base Clock: 100Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 53
> Core Frequency: 5300Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 5300Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.360V
> Vcore: 1.376V
> FCLK: 1000Mhz
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
> Stability Test: OCCT 4.5.1 1 Hour Large Data Set
> 
> Batch Number: Vietnam X653B247
> Ram Speed: G.Skill Trident Z RGB GS-F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4, 3200MHz, 16-18-18-38-2N, 1.35v
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V
> Motherboard: ASUS ROG Maximus IX Formula
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: Ambient temp 20 degrees C. non Delidded, fresh windows , reset bois


You might want to have a look at the opening post to see what the requirements actually are


----------



## MaKeN

Yep







i guess he did not look....
I think his going to pass that easy test at 5.5









Thats an insane piece of cpu there, i mean 5.3 and 5.3 cache at that votage not delided....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> Hope this qualifies
> User name: clubbin09
> CPU Model: 7700K
> Base Clock: 100Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 53
> Core Frequency: 5300Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 5300Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.360V
> Vcore: 1.376V
> FCLK: 1000Mhz
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
> Stability Test: OCCT 4.5.1 1 Hour Large Data Set
> 
> Batch Number: Vietnam X653B247
> Ram Speed: G.Skill Trident Z RGB GS-F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4, 3200MHz, 16-18-18-38-2N, 1.35v
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V
> Motherboard: ASUS ROG Maximus IX Formula
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: Ambient temp 20 degrees C. non Delidded, fresh windows , reset bois


yeah... need to read the OP and provide the appropriate windows in the screenshot(s) be sure to include your username in it somewhere too.. but honestly I don't think you will have any trouble passing... nice chip there


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKeN*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess he did not look....
> I think his going to pass that easy test at 5.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an insane piece of cpu there, i mean 5.3 and 5.3 cache at that votage not delided....


Agreed an excellent CPU that will easily pass the required test


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Agreed an excellent CPU that will easily pass the required test


it amazes me how much the tables has turned... a few years back AMD chips could easily get in this club while Intel chips had great difficulties... now 7700K's have no problems getting in and the new Ryzen chips just plain can't... and Intel still has the best IPC but perf for $ AMD still rules for the most part...


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> it amazes me how much the tables has turned... a few years back AMD chips could easily get in this club while Intel chips had great difficulties... now 7700K's have no problems getting in and the new Ryzen chips just plain can't... and Intel still has the best IPC but perf for $ AMD still rules for the most part...


Yeah it is quite amazing and personally its good to see AMD finally getting somewhere, though for my purposes clock speed still trumps cores so AMD is not really on my radar at present.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yeah it is quite amazing and personally its good to see AMD finally getting somewhere, though for my purposes clock speed still trumps cores so AMD is not really on my radar at present.


Unless you are into content creation that uses more than 8 threads there is no real need to go with anything but the 7700k (or something similar) right now... it's just the best all around for a good price if all you need is 8 threads... but... for media creation uses even the Ryzen 5 1600x beats it out in many situations for much less money... just the single thread and gaming performance isn't there for it.... don't get me wrong it will do fine at gaming for most people, but it's no 7700k... for single threaded only purposes just about any current intel beats any current AMD really.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Unless you are into content creation that uses more than 8 threads there is no real need to go with anything but the 7700k (or something similar) right now... it's just the best all around for a good price if all you need is 8 threads... but... for media creation uses even the Ryzen 5 1600x beats it out in many situations for much less money... just the single thread and gaming performance isn't there for it.... don't get me wrong it will do fine at gaming for most people, but it's no 7700k... for single threaded only purposes just about any current intel beats any current AMD really.


Absolutely correct if I were a content creator or used rendering programs etc sure I would most likely move over to thread ripper as opposed to X299, simply because Im not a big fan of Intel or Apple for that matter, mainly because I dont agree with their business practices. That said considering I use my machine for general purpose use and some light gaming I cant see any need to upgrade in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Absolutely correct if I were a content creator or used rendering programs etc sure I would most likely move over to thread ripper as opposed to X299, simply because Im not a big fan of Intel or Apple for that matter, mainly because I dont agree with their business practices. That said considering I use my machine for general purpose use and some light gaming I cant see any need to upgrade in the foreseeable future.


I did too good of a job "tuning" this pc in and now I'm having a hard time justifying the upgrade... I use mine for work and play... usually multitasking like crazy... that's why I chose AMD way back when 2500k was king of gaming.. but being the overclocking freak I am.. I overclocked the cores, cpu/nb, ram and HT ... turns out that puts this thing close to 4770K performance when all 8 threads are used and pretty good single core performance but still not up to intel... If I was only gaming, I would have went 2500k back then.. and now I'm looking at upgrading to the Ryzen 7 1700 for the same reasons... I need multi-tasking beast more than gaming performance... and since I game at 4k I''m pretty much gpu limited anyway... most people go 4k for gaming... I went with a 49" 4k monitor so I could have 4 windows open at the size of a normal 24" 1080p monitor... I did have 3 monitors... but with this I have the equivalent of 4 monitors with no bezel









If you haven't already, check out my how to get good fps out of fx thread... I need to add it to my signature... I've done a lot of research into it and it seems that more than core clocks than the cpu/nb (uncore) and memory matters with FX.. this may be applicable to Intel chips as well but I don't have any to test on though.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> Hope this qualifies
> User name: clubbin09
> CPU Model: 7700K
> Base Clock: 100Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 53
> Core Frequency: 5300Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 5300Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.360V
> Vcore: 1.376V
> FCLK: 1000Mhz
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
> Stability Test: OCCT 4.5.1 1 Hour Large Data Set
> 
> Batch Number: Vietnam X653B247
> Ram Speed: G.Skill Trident Z RGB GS-F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4, 3200MHz, 16-18-18-38-2N, 1.35v
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V
> Motherboard: ASUS ROG Maximus IX Formula
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: Ambient temp 20 degrees C. non Delidded, fresh windows , reset bois





Your convincing me to upgrade to an I7-7700k


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Your convincing me to upgrade to an I7-7700k


Apparently now that AMD has gotten back in the game and is IMO the better overall deal with Ryzen chips offering many more threads for the dollar.... Intel is now the clock speed leader... when I started this thread Intel trolls said it would only be AMD chips here... now it looks like only Intel chips can make it in unless someone goes back to FX line... wouldn't do that just to get 5ghz lol..

I'm not an AMD fanboy and I'll tell you straight up if you want the best cpu for gaming, 7700K is it right now... maybe 8700K soon... but if you like to live stream using software or are a heavy multitasker... you'd be better off with an AMD 1600X than a 7700K and it costs less lol... personally if I was buying a CPU right now I'd go for the Ryzen 7 1700 and overclock the crap out of it... they have 8cores/16threads for about the same price as a 7700K and gaming performance isn't that far off..

Unfortunately right now I'm stuck on my old FX rig... good thing I know how to get decent performance out of this old crap.... wait... why the heck do we not have a poop emoji?! all those garbage faces and no poop emoji... hellooo site designers give us the poop!


----------



## Triniboi82

I've upgraded from a 2500K @ 4.5GHz to a R5 1600 @ 3.9GHz currently and I have definitely noticed an improved gaming experience all round, I mainly play BF1/ The Division and my minimums have gone up considerably and gameplay is so much smoother even tho I'm using a gsync ultrawide. With the 2500K my fps would dip alot in BF1 and while gsync helped tremendously at keeping it smooth I did have stutters that would affect gameplay negatively.

Was waiting on coffeelake but decided to go with ryzen purely because the price/perf cannot be beat by anything Intel offers. At this point I'm also gpu bound so the extra $ I saved will be going towards a volta gpu next year.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Apparently now that AMD has gotten back in the game and is IMO the better overall deal with Ryzen chips offering many more threads for the dollar.... Intel is now the clock speed leader... when I started this thread Intel trolls said it would only be AMD chips here... now it looks like only Intel chips can make it in unless someone goes back to FX line... wouldn't do that just to get 5ghz lol..
> 
> I'm not an AMD fanboy and I'll tell you straight up if you want the best cpu for gaming, 7700K is it right now... maybe 8700K soon... but if you like to live stream using software or are a heavy multitasker... you'd be better off with an AMD 1600X than a 7700K and it costs less lol... personally if I was buying a CPU right now I'd go for the Ryzen 7 1700 and overclock the crap out of it... they have 8cores/16threads for about the same price as a 7700K and gaming performance isn't that far off..
> 
> Unfortunately right now I'm stuck on my old FX rig... good thing I know how to get decent performance out of this old crap.... wait... why the heck do we not have a poop emoji?! all those garbage faces and no poop emoji... hellooo site designers give us the poop!


I don't really need much multitasking power other than up to 50 web pages opened at a time with mutliple programs runing. A fx4300 with 16 gb is able to satisfy my needs.
I'm also looking at Intel cause of the stereo type that its more stable.
Currently theres not much reason for me to upgrade my system.


----------



## Mega Man

Your only half right. Amd is owning on efficiency too. Cant wait for mobile Zen


----------



## KnightLion

Hope this is right, been gaming and all seems fine and my PC is running 24/7


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightLion*
> 
> Hope this is right, been gaming and all seems fine and my PC is running 24/7


Congrats! you're in! Looking good there, but those temps are coming close to TJmax so be careful with it... also noticed that your core clocks were varying a lot.... at least according to Hwinfo... may be nothing though.

Anyway, it's nice to see new entrants to the club, was getting a bit dead in here.


----------



## KnightLion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Congrats! you're in! Looking good there, but those temps are coming close to TJmax so be careful with it... also noticed that your core clocks were varying a lot.... at least according to Hwinfo... may be nothing though.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to see new entrants to the club, was getting a bit dead in here.


Yep the temps were getting close to 90 but it stays in the 80 even after a hour long run, and there is a problem with my AIO cooler my PC is not picking up the fans or pump so I can't set my fan curve busy with a RMA process and for the clocks I had Intel enhance stepping (something like that) and turbo boost enabled with 5.1 ghz at first and then disabled it and set the clock to 5 ghz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightLion*
> 
> Yep the temps were getting close to 90 but it stays in the 80 even after a hour long run, and there is a problem with my AIO cooler my PC is not picking up the fans or pump so I can't set my fan curve busy with a RMA process and for the clocks I had Intel enhance stepping (something like that) and turbo boost enabled with 5.1 ghz at first and then disabled it and set the clock to 5 ghz.


That explains it all then... I bet with properly functioning cooling you could hit 5.1 then. When I first heard of the 7700K's I didn't think much of them really, but lately I've been impressed with how high the clocks can be pushed and how well they perform for gaming, truly impressive chips.


----------



## LittleMeezers

so what's the deal? i post a screenshot and i get the animation/link in my signature?

i just started using OCN a few months back when i delidded my 4790K and put it on liquid.

been at 5GHz fixed for at least 2 months.

can it be IBT, or does it have to be OCCT? what version?

lemme know what you need, and i'll get you the screenshot. i've already got photoshop open. juuuuuuust kidding.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> lemme know what you need, and i'll get you the screenshot. i've already got photoshop open. juuuuuuust kidding.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> so what's the deal? i post a screenshot and i get the animation/link in my signature?
> 
> i just started using OCN a few months back when i delidded my 4790K and put it on liquid.
> 
> been at 5GHz fixed for at least 2 months.
> 
> can it be IBT, or does it have to be OCCT? what version?
> 
> lemme know what you need, and i'll get you the screenshot. i've already got photoshop open. juuuuuuust kidding.


it's all in the first post... read it and follow the directions...especially about what to screenshot and you'll be good if you can pass


----------



## LittleMeezers




----------



## GreedyMuffin

I can hit 5 ghz, but at a staggering 1.350-1.400V. What are the max safe temps at this voltage for 100% load?


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Sorry I forgot my signature on the uploaded screen shot.
I tried to use 7740X and here is the result.
User Name: pyounpy-2
CPU: 7740X Batch: L652C929 delidded
Base Clock: 100Mhz
Core Multiplier: 54
Core Frequency: 5400Mhz
Cache Frequency: 5100Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.330+0.025=1.355V
Vcore: 1.392V(max)
FCLK: 1000Mhz
Cooling: Water Custom
OCCT 4.5.1
Ram: G.Skill Trident Z F4-4400C19D-16 16GB, @4133MHz, 17-17-17-35-1T, 1.40v
Motherboard: ASUS ROG Rampage VI Apex
LLC Setting: 6


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I can hit 5 ghz, but at a staggering 1.350-1.400V. What are the max safe temps at this voltage for 100% load?


max temps are different for different cpu's usually for amd its a little lower than intel... I think most intel chips is around 90C and amd is 70-90c depending on the chip in question ... volt limit is also chip specific... mine doesn't mind 1.55 by spec sheets but that would be very high for kaby lake.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*


one monitor software says 5ghz the other 4.998... but I'll be nice and go with the higher, congrats, your in. I'll be updating the list shortly (after dinner)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> Sorry I forgot my signature on the uploaded screen shot.
> I tried to use 7740X and here is the result.
> User Name: pyounpy-2
> CPU: 7740X Batch: L652C929 delidded
> Base Clock: 100Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 54
> Core Frequency: 5400Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 5100Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.330+0.025=1.355V
> Vcore: 1.392V(max)
> FCLK: 1000Mhz
> Cooling: Water Custom
> OCCT 4.5.1
> Ram: G.Skill Trident Z F4-4400C19D-16 16GB, @4133MHz, 17-17-17-35-1T, 1.40v
> Motherboard: ASUS ROG Rampage VI Apex
> LLC Setting: 6


congrats and














wow at those clock speeds! I'll be updating the list after dinner


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Ok, list updated and we have a new leader


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> congrats and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow at those clock speeds! I'll be updating the list after dinner


Thnak you Minotaurtoo for your good management of this significant thread.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> one monitor software says 5ghz the other 4.998... but I'll be nice and go with the higher, congrats, your in. I'll be updating the list shortly (after dinner)


minimum 4999.6
maximum 5000.6
avg 5000.0

ugh, as if acknowledging that 4999.8 is 5GHz is being generous, while simultaneously bumping a speedstepper to #1 on a OC list with "24/7" in the title.

bad form, mino.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> minimum 4999.6
> maximum 5000.6
> avg 5000.0
> 
> ugh, as if acknowledging that 4999.8 is 5GHz is being generous, while simultaneously bumping a speedstepper to #1 on a OC list with "24/7" in the title.
> 
> bad form, mino.


bad form? uh no it's not bad form to keep to a standard... standard is 5ghz or more... not 4.99999999 even... and for your information the list is in order of fastest to slowest not entry time. so no I'm not in bad form, just sticking to the rules










edit: I did just notice thought that I had one out of order so I suppose I owe you a debt of gratitude for makeing me look agian... anyway it's fixed now.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> bad form? uh no it's not bad form to keep to a standard... standard is 5ghz or more... not 4.99999999 even... and for your information the list is in order of fastest to slowest not entry time. so no I'm not in bad form, just sticking to the rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I did just notice thought that I had one out of order so I suppose I owe you a debt of gratitude for makeing me look agian... anyway it's fixed now.


If you're not going to take my maximum of 5000.6, or even my average of 5.000Ghz, and instead look for any time it dipped below 5GHz, then you would have to disqualify any speedstepper, lest you be inconsistent. I have shown you the way, but apparently you can't follow this logic. It's pretty basic.

You're trying to frown on a momentary 4999.8 whose minimum was 4999.6 and avg was 5.000GHz over a 20-minute interval which encompassed the requisite stress test. But in the same post, you're going to selectively just take the maximum reported clock from a speedstepper?

It looks less like following the rules and more like making them up as you go.

The long and short of it is, you're a clown. You failed to apply consistency, and then failed to demonstrate sound judgment when I brought inconsistency to your attention.

Forget the tag, I'm not interested. And you can remove me from the list, as I see now that it carries very little meaning. This was a waste of my time.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> If you're not going to take my maximum of 5000.6, or even my average of 5.000Ghz, and instead look for any time it dipped below 5GHz, then you would have to disqualify any speedstepper, lest you be inconsistent. I have shown you the way, but apparently you can't follow this logic. It's pretty basic.
> 
> You're trying to frown on a momentary 4999.8 whose minimum was 4999.6 and avg was 5.000GHz over a 20-minute interval which encompassed the requisite stress test. But in the same post, you're going to selectively just take the maximum reported clock from a speedstepper?
> 
> It looks less like following the rules and more like making them up as you go.
> 
> The long and short of it is, you're a clown. You failed to apply consistency, and then failed to demonstrate sound judgment when I brought inconsistency to your attention.
> 
> Forget the tag, I'm not interested. And you can remove me from the list, as I see now that it carries very little meaning. This was a waste of my time.


ah.. a troll.. how nice.. I looked again and it wasn't your min I was looking at it was your current OCCT reading of 4998.8 MHz since there was a variance from that to the max displayed on your other software I was nice and put you in at 5ghz even... Alancsalt, a moderator, would have rejected you from his 5ghz club because of the 4.9988ghz reading...I'm sorry if you can't understand, however I have rules that state 5ghz or more and I was being nice to you since at least one of your monitoring programs did say 5ghz... I understand that momentary fluctuations happens so I accepted you in at 5ghz even... please understand I was being nice to you... I really don't appreciate my generosity being met with such ingratitude.



btw... the "meaning" of this club is only as good as the entrants that pass the test... it's simply a place to brag about your hardware, nothing more


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ah.. a troll.. how nice.. I looked again and it wasn't your min I was looking at it was your current OCCT reading of 4998.8 MHz since there was a variance from that to the max displayed on your other software I was nice and put you in at 5ghz even... Alancsalt, a moderator, would have rejected you from his 5ghz club because of the 4.9988ghz reading...I'm sorry if you can't understand, however I have rules that state 5ghz or more and I was being nice to you since at least one of your monitoring programs did say 5ghz... I understand that momentary fluctuations happens so I accepted you in at 5ghz even... please understand I was being nice to you... I really don't appreciate my generosity being met with such ingratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> btw... the "meaning" of this club is only as good as the entrants that pass the test... it's simply a place to brag about your hardware, nothing more


You can't see the forest for the trees, I'm afraid.

The only troll here was you feigning generosity when anyone with a modicum of common sense and know-how can confidently say that my rig is qualified to be a posterchild of 5GHz 24/7, as it is literally fixed at 5GHz. On the other hand, any speedstepper would be met with very persuasive opposition in a court of rational minds. You are acting as if the measurement of 5GHz needs to be utterly ruthless and unforgiving at all times so as to protect the integrity of this list, and yet you let speedsteppers in. You cannot possibly have it both ways without looking like a buffoon. How are you not understanding that? You'd have to be very mentally challenged, but from what I can deduce you're only slightly mentally challenged, and mostly a troll.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> You can't see the forest for the trees, I'm afraid.
> 
> The only troll here was you feigning generosity when anyone with a modicum of common sense and know-how can confidently say that my rig is qualified to be a posterchild of 5GHz 24/7, as it is literally fixed at 5GHz. On the other hand, any speedstepper would be met with very persuasive opposition in a court of rational minds. You are acting as if the measurement of 5GHz needs to be utterly ruthless and unforgiving at all times so as to protect the integrity of this list, and yet you let speedsteppers in. You cannot possibly have it both ways without looking like a buffoon. How are you not understanding that? You'd have to be very mentally challenged, but from what I can deduce you're only slightly mentally challenged, and mostly a troll.


Seriously dude get a life, technically you failed to get onto the list for club membership, @Minotaurtoo put you in anyway yet you still complain, trolls like you shouldn't be here, show some respect and stop being a ******


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Seriously dude get a life, technically you failed to get onto the list for club membership, @Minotaurtoo put you in anyway yet you still complain, trolls like you shouldn't be here, show some respect and stop being a ******


shills will be shills.

sorry for making too much sense for you and your boyfriend. i guess i struck a nerve with all that logic.

congrats on making the 5GHz sometimes OC club, though. (now that's, trolling)


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> shills will be shills.
> 
> sorry for making too much sense for you and your boyfriend. i guess i struck a nerve with all that logic.
> 
> congrats on making the 5GHz sometimes OC club, though. (now that's, trolling)


Wow we are looking for a fight aren't we, sorry cant help you there you are not worth my time...enjoy your time these forums while it lasts


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Wow we are looking for a fight aren't we, sorry cant help you there you are not worth my time...enjoy your time these forums while it lasts


Ironically, you called me a ****** despite the fact that everything I said was expressed calmly, logically and with proper explanation. Now that you've lost a fight your opponent wasn't looking for, you've scurried off in a predictable attempt to save face, while somehow suggesting that my actions or posts have been inappropriate and warrant disciplinary action when all I've done is argued a simple point with undeniable success. If anyone is at risk here it would certainly be you, for calling me a ******, which is never appropriate, least of all when I'm the one acting like an adult here. But I doubt anyone will report you, so you're probably safe. =)


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Ironically, you called me a ****** despite the fact that everything I said was expressed calmly, logically and with proper explanation. Now that you've lost a fight your opponent wasn't looking for, you've scurried off in a predictable attempt to save face, while somehow suggesting that my actions or posts have been inappropriate and warrant disciplinary action when all I've done is argued a simple point with undeniable success. If anyone is at risk here it would certainly be you, for calling me a ******, which is never appropriate, least of all when I'm the one acting like an adult here. But I doubt anyone will report you, so you're probably safe. =)


Go ahead and report me for exercising my free speech, couldn't care less to be honest, political correctness doesn't wash with me. The issue is you paid out on a senior member of this forum for no real reason, you showed him no respect when you should have, he gave you entry into this club even though strictly by his rules you did not qualify, then you have the audacity to insult him for pointing out that you didn't qualify, instead of graciously accepting his point, then you try to justify your argument by saying everyone else on this list has a an entry that down clocks when not under load, which is in itself an insult to everyone on that list and shows how little you really know. Then you wonder why you got the response that you did? Seriously dude you started this so go back to your "safe space"


----------



## The Sandman

If that rig is a poster child for 5GHz (as you put it) than why not simply give the OC a very small bump and end all this crap. Please.
Everyone before you made it work (meeting the rules) without all this whining.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

This discussion just proves how even when some people get what they want they will still complain, this type of discourse is not worth my time anymore... for those who are interested the club is still open and the rules still stand as stated all entries will be considered accordingly... as always constructive conversation is always welcome, but lets do keep it civil shall we.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Go ahead and report me for exercising my free speech, couldn't care less to be honest, political correctness doesn't wash with me. The issue is you paid out on a senior member of this forum for no real reason, you showed him no respect when you should have, he gave you entry into this club even though strictly by his rules you did not qualify, then you have the audacity to insult him for pointing out that you didn't qualify, instead of graciously accepting his point, then you try to justify your argument by saying everyone else on this list has a an entry that down clocks when not under load, which is in itself an insult to everyone on that list and shows how little you really know. Then you wonder why you got the response that you did? Seriously dude you started this so go back to your "safe space"


You got it backwards. I showed him respect at the start, before learning that he was a clown. On the other hand, I was shown little respect (quickly instructed to refer to the first page for instructions as if my pinpointed questions hadn't conveyed that I had already visited the first page and was asking about requirements as a thoughtful courtesy in case they had changed over time) and made to be a lesser on something so trivial as a fifth of a MHz at a MOMENT in time, despite the fact that my AVERAGE was clean and outright qualifying, with very little fluctuation.

I don't care about that anymore and will only stay as long as I need to to ensure that I've been removed from a list I want nothing to do with. The argument here is on principle, as you are missing the fallacy in your thought-process, and I'm offering you help. Maybe you need to pull back the clocks on your brain a tad, as it appears you lack stability under stress.

I will explain this one last time and then be on my way...

If you are going to say that I, or anyone else "technically" did not qualify, because their clock dipped below 5GHz, no matter how slightly, despite holding an average of 5GHz clean throughout the stress test, then you MUST admit that any speedstepper "technically" did not qualify either, for exactly the same reason.

I have insulted no one on this list except you and mino, both of whom have earned the insults. The level of nitpicking by mino in this to imply that I had been done a favor was the most significant and pivotal insult, and it's even more pathetic when taken in the context of his inconsistent, selective application. I'm sorry to be difficult here, but that's the kinda guy I am. I don't sit quietly when oblivious, self-important tools condescend on me or act as if I should be groveling at their feet for granting me something I earned as much as the next guy. This is 100% principle. I would much rather shut it down, for the betterment of the next guy who might not have the balls to confront, and also for the betterment of the troll (mino, in this case), as enough bumps on the head might help him see the light in time.

You clearly suffer from the same lack of judgment as minotroll if you can't see this for what it is. You two have made up your minds in the absence of sensibility, and as much as that saddens me, you're not the first pair of imbeciles to disappoint, so I'll live with it.

I came here for a quick badge to tout my OC I'd been working on with the help of another thread, and instead I'm dealing with a couple snooty circle-jerkers who can't be reasoned with. I'm sorry if it bothers you that I called you out, but you'll just have to deal with it as I've had to deal with your inability to comprehend the relevant material.

Please remove me from the list. I very much regret joining this thread and would prefer not to be associated with this group.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If that rig is a poster child for 5GHz (as you put it) than why not simply give the OC a very small bump and end all this crap. Please.
> Everyone before you made it work (meeting the rules) without all this whining.


That's exactly my point though. As if I couldn't have just waited for the right fluctuation to screenshot. But I didn't care that much, nor feel it necessary. And i certainly didn't anticipate the 0.2MHz police.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> That's exactly my point though. As if I couldn't have just waited for the right fluctuation to screenshot. But I didn't care that much, nor feel it necessary. And i certainly didn't anticipate the 0.2MHz police.


I think the key point you are missing here is I didn't hold you back for that... so therefore I was not the 0.2 MHz police, I took the average speed... which is exactly what you later said I should have done well after I had done so...
Seeing as I behaved as you said should have been done with the minor infraction of merely mentioning to you that one of your monitoring apps showed less than 5ghz, I don't get how you are calling me a clown.

Personally I think this is more about how you feel slighted by the fact you missed how I was keeping my lists and got offended when I put a new member at slot #1... slot 1 is reserved for the fastest sustainable overclocks. If you don't like my rules feel free to move on.

The thing that baffles me the most is how offended you have gotten by this whole little thing.. you got in, be happy.. I could have been a jerk and denied you, but I was feeling nice and this is what it has gotten me... I did the same kindness to the other entrant who's slowest point was 5.397ghz but the max was 5.405 so I just put him in at a straight 5.4 which at the moment is the fastest entrant under the new method.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If that rig is a poster child for 5GHz (as you put it) than why not simply give the OC a very small bump and end all this crap. Please.
> Everyone before you made it work (meeting the rules) without all this whining.


Yeah, I remember in AlanCsalts 5ghz thread he told people to add 1 to the base clock to keep it from falling below 5ghz... but he is a moderator so he can be the .2 MHz police I guess









I did notice thought that I forgot to include the line from the old entry method where 5ghz clocks are only mandantory during the stress testing... many people use power saving lower clock steps so that cpu ony hits top clocks during stress and I'm ok with that, because the entry method is only to test if people can run it 24/7 and if they can do it under full stress I feel like they can at idle lol... anyway I've broght back that line from the old method so people will know now that it's acceptable to use C states as long as the test is done with clocks at or above 5ghz...


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Next I tried 7900X and here is the result.
User Name: pyounpy-2
CPU: i9-7900X Batch: L716B369 delidded
Base Clock: 100.1Mhz ; for over the 5.000GHz clearly, I added +0.1MHz to the base clock
Core Multiplier: 50
Core Frequency: 5005Mhz (all 10 core)
Cache Frequency(mesh frequency): 2400Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.310+0.020=1.33V
Vcore: 1.35V(max)
FCLK: no data
Cooling: Water Custom (water temp was 15 degrees C)
OCCT 4.5.1
Ram: G.Skill Trident Z F4-4400C19D-16 (4X8GB=) 32GB, @3600MHz, 17-18-18-41-1T, 1.45v
Motherboard: ASUS ROG Rampage VI Apex
LLC Setting: 6









*| 5ghz 24/7 club|*


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> Next I tried 7900X and here is the result.
> User Name: pyounpy-2
> CPU: i9-7900X Batch: L716B369 delidded
> Base Clock: 100.1Mhz ; for over the 5.000GHz clearly, I added +0.1MHz to the base clock
> Core Multiplier: 50
> Core Frequency: 5005Mhz (all 10 core)
> Cache Frequency(mesh frequency): 2400Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.310+0.020=1.33V
> Vcore: 1.35V(max)
> FCLK: no data
> Cooling: Water Custom (water temp was 15 degrees C)
> OCCT 4.5.1
> Ram: G.Skill Trident Z F4-4400C19D-16 (4X8GB=) 32GB, @3600MHz, 17-18-18-41-1T, 1.45v
> Motherboard: ASUS ROG Rampage VI Apex
> LLC Setting: 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *| 5ghz 24/7 club|*


nice job! leaves me wishing I had the extra funding to try out some of these newer Intel chips... seems like Intel finally got their clocks up about the same time AMD finally got their act together.


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> nice job! leaves me wishing I had the extra funding to try out some of these newer Intel chips... seems like Intel finally got their clocks up about the same time AMD finally got their act together.


Thank you. I agree with your opinion. Thanks to AMD, I could buy the intel's CPU by the reasonable cost.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Is this acceptable ?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> Is this acceptable ?


It's good from what I can tell.. , but I really am supposed to get the graph that shows it held 5ghz + though during the test... it should be in the same folder location as the other graphs... I need to move that requirement to where it can be seen better... sorry about that... but yeah please post that graph thanks.


----------



## Yetyhunter

I updated my results. I upped the BCLK with 0.1 to have constant 5GHZ+ frequency.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> I updated my results. I upped the BCLK with 0.1 to have constant 5GHZ+ frequency.


sweet... thanks, I'll get to updating the list shortly, in the mean time feel free to use the club banner... and congrats!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Happy Thanksgiving to all those celebrating!


----------



## hurricane28

We don't have that here but happy thanksgiving to you too mate


----------



## l Nuke l




----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*


congrats!


----------



## Kuresu

Hi guys.
I'd like to try my hands at joining the 24/7 5Ghz club.

I'm new to overclocking and am hoping someone could help me or point me to a guide i can read up on.

My system is composed of the following

CPU: i8700k @3.7Ghz - Delidded and Conductonaut applied
Ram: G.Skill 8gb X2 - 4500Mhz
GFX: Aorus(Gigabyte) Geforce GTX 1080TI WB Extreme Edition
Mobo: Asus Rog X Apex

With EKWB/Alphacool watercooling parts.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

sounds like you have the cooling part taken care of, unfortunately I have very little overclocking experience with intel, but I here it's pretty easy on the 8700k. this isn't exactly the same mobo as you have, but may help... http://www.funkykit.com/articles/overclocking-core-i7-8700k-coffee-lake-5ghz-on-all-6-cores/

wish I had more direct information... other than that, the list of entrants into this club might help with some ideas of voltage needed.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuresu*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I'd like to try my hands at joining the 24/7 5Ghz club.
> 
> I'm new to overclocking and am hoping someone could help me or point me to a guide i can read up on.
> 
> My system is composed of the following
> 
> CPU: i8700k @3.7Ghz - Delidded and Conductonaut applied
> Ram: G.Skill 8gb X2 - 4500Mhz
> GFX: Aorus(Gigabyte) Geforce GTX 1080TI WB Extreme Edition
> Mobo: Asus Rog X Apex
> 
> With EKWB/Alphacool watercooling parts.
> 
> Can anyone help me?


The best way is to do direct die contact cooling, however there is some risk involed,
main risks are damaging the die when mounting or dismounting. This will get you better cooling and get you clocking higher.

Second main risk is not having proper contact with water block and you boot up without knowing, although intel has overheat protection built in its not a good idea.
Checking contact would be easy, speard a layer of paste onto either cpu or block, mount and apply firm pressure from block to cpu by hand. Remove and confirm both surfaces are coated with paste. if it is coated then good contact.

Third risk is afterblock mounted, you may have waterblock comming in contact with resistors or caps on cpu die, applying liqudid tap can prevent the water block from shorting these out, the ammount of risk really depends on how much clearance from cpu pcb to waterblock, generally I do not think this is a plorbem.

You should also never over paste your cpu, if your paste is conductive then be very carefull

you can do 5-10minuts of occt, up your voltage and up your multiplier, open hwmonitor and make sure its not overheating. Some boards have windows overclocking software so you can set oc on the fly. Oc is allot about tiral and error.


----------



## Dragonsyph




----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*


I went with the speed in the graph showing 5.3ghz that puts you in second place







Congrats!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Will post a 5.3 ghz 8700K sometime later. ^^


----------



## Kuresu

So i got my system overclocked and this is the results.

I'm pretty happy with my results and temps!


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I went with the speed in the graph showing 5.3ghz that puts you in second place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Oh nice, 8).


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuresu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i got my system overclocked and this is the results.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my results and temps!


really supposed to have your name in the screen shot, but I was able to verify this from your other info in the thread... Congrats!









I just noticed that my cpu score is just barely ahead of yours and I'm only at 3.82ghz : ) too bad that doesn't translate into real game performance lol
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24642820?


----------



## rickcooperjr

I will be back soon recently did some crazy stuff got 5.9ghz+ stable but am shooting higher with a I7 8700k I got ahold of with phase change and with crazy low voltage the I7 8700k is a very crazy chip with good cooling the thing sips on power even with crazy clocks / load I know phase change kind of isn't the normal daily runner setup but this chip went 5.6ghz stable on chilled water kind of a amazing thing.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I will be back soon recently did some crazy stuff got 5.9ghz+ stable but am shooting higher with a I7 8700k I got ahold of with phase change and with crazy low voltage the I7 8700k is a very crazy chip with good cooling the thing sips on power even with crazy clocks / load I know phase change kind of isn't the normal daily runner setup but this chip went 5.6ghz stable on chilled water kind of a amazing thing.


looking forward to seeing your results. Of coarse you will do the obligatory benchmarks for such a high OC


----------



## rickcooperjr

yes I will you know me I will wait till i find its sweet spot and then fine tune it I7 8700k is a insane chip I mean crazy low power draw and takes super low voltage so again temps are pretty easily managed especially compared to our nuclear reactor heat dumping AMD FX that was a crazy hard chip to keep tamed atleast mine was yours Minotaurtoo was a very rare one LOL you got a gem of a chip very rare.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes I will you know me I will wait till i find its sweet spot and then fine tune it I7 8700k is a insane chip I mean crazy low power draw and takes super low voltage so again temps are pretty easily managed especially compared to our nuclear reactor heat dumping AMD FX that was a crazy hard chip to keep tamed atleast mine was yours Minotaurtoo was a very rare one LOL you got a gem of a chip very rare.


My son has it now and is running the stock 4.7 ghz on a H80i lol... holding temps under 50C too....

I actually thought about getting a 8700K, but I only had $500 to play with... 250$ for the Ryzen 1700 $140 for the GEIL 2933 ram, and $100 for the B350 tuf board... barely squeaked in lol


----------



## WiSH2oo0

wrong thread,

Please delete


----------



## broodro0ster

Here is my submission:


----------



## gammagoat

*5.1*

Here is my potato 8700k.


----------



## broodro0ster

gammagoat said:


> Here is my potato 8700k.


1.52Vcore on air? : 0
I'm surprised that the temps stayed under 80°C.


----------



## gammagoat

broodro0ster said:


> 1.52Vcore on air? : 0
> I'm surprised that the temps stayed under 80°C.


Water, my sig hasn't updated.


----------



## broodro0ster

Minotaurtoo said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes I will you know me I will wait till i find its sweet spot and then fine tune it I7 8700k is a insane chip I mean crazy low power draw and takes super low voltage so again temps are pretty easily managed especially compared to our nuclear reactor heat dumping AMD FX that was a crazy hard chip to keep tamed atleast mine was yours Minotaurtoo was a very rare one LOL you got a gem of a chip very rare.
> 
> 
> My son has it now and is running the stock 4.7 ghz on a H80i lol... holding temps under 50C too....
> 
> I actually thought about getting a 8700K, but I only had $500 to play with... 250$ for the Ryzen 1700 $140 for the GEIL 2933 ram, and $100 for the B350 tuf board... barely squeaked in lol


Could you check Gammacoat's and my submission please?
Here is a new one at 5.2GHz on a 8700k:


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm not sure how, but I stopped getting updates to this thread... sorry for the delay, but I updated @*broodro0ster* and @*gammagoat* Congrats


----------



## broodro0ster

Minotaurtoo said:


> I'm not sure how, but I stopped getting updates to this thread... sorry for the delay, but I updated @*broodro0ster* and @*gammagoat* Congrats


Thanks a lot!


----------



## coolroy

https://valid.x86.fr/7huxt1

Hope this is sufficient to join the club.



I7 7700K @ 5.2Ghz @ 1.380v 32Gb 3600mhz Gskill rgb Asus Maximus IX formula, 2 GTX1080 ek x in sli water cooled D5 vario pump & 480mm +360mm+240mm radiators, qty 9 rad fans & qty 3 case fans. 
Philips 40" 4K monitor. Corsair psu AX1200I in Corsair 900D case K95 RGB keyboard,Razer Chroma Mamba wireless mouse on RGB firefly cloth mouse mat


----------



## Minotaurtoo

coolroy said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/7huxt1
> 
> Hope this is sufficient to join the club.
> 
> 
> 
> I7 7700K @ 5.2Ghz @ 1.380v 32Gb 3600mhz Gskill rgb Asus Maximus IX formula, 2 GTX1080 ek x in sli water cooled D5 vario pump & 480mm +360mm+240mm radiators, qty 9 rad fans & qty 3 case fans.
> Philips 40" 4K monitor. Corsair psu AX1200I in Corsair 900D case K95 RGB keyboard,Razer Chroma Mamba wireless mouse on RGB firefly cloth mouse mat


sorry, but since this club requires proof of stability you'll have to provide the screenshots requested on the first post.


----------



## infinitypoint

Here's my 8086K (delidded + custom rockitcool copper IHS) rock solid at 5 GHz, 1.335 Vcore on an ASRock Gaming K6 board, 4x16 GB G.Skill Trident memory at 14-15-15-34. It's also been through a litany of other torture tests:


-OCCT/large for 11h 38m
-AIDA 64 for 11h
- IBT/Maximum 9 reps
- IBT/Very high 400 reps
- IBT/High 1000 reps
- Cinebench 10 reps
- RAM Test for 9h 20m 7224% coverage
- Google StressAppTest for 4 hours
- HCI Memtest for 30h 24m 2150% coverage


----------



## Minotaurtoo

infinitypoint said:


> Here's my 8086K (delidded + custom rockitcool copper IHS) rock solid at 5 GHz, 1.335 Vcore on an ASRock Gaming K6 board, 4x16 GB G.Skill Trident memory at 14-15-15-34. It's also been through a litany of other torture tests:
> 
> 
> -OCCT/large for 11h 38m
> -AIDA 64 for 11h
> - IBT/Maximum 9 reps
> - IBT/Very high 400 reps
> - IBT/High 1000 reps
> - Cinebench 10 reps
> - RAM Test for 9h 20m 7224% coverage
> - Google StressAppTest for 4 hours
> - HCI Memtest for 30h 24m 2150% coverage



Added in, although this club is getting a bit to easy to get in thanks to great cpu's like that  It's funny to me how when I started this club people complained that it would be AMD only... now it's getting to be Intel only... Honestly though, I've been thinking of closing the club out, at least in the OP anyway... lack of interest and the new format makes it hard for me to edit and add in names.


----------



## infinitypoint

Minotaurtoo said:


> Added in, although this club is getting a bit to easy to get in thanks to great cpu's like that  It's funny to me how when I started this club people complained that it would be AMD only... now it's getting to be Intel only... Honestly though, I've been thinking of closing the club out, at least in the OP anyway... lack of interest and the new format makes it hard for me to edit and add in names.



Haha well my first 8086K could only make it to 4.9 GHz at 1.37 V so it ain't that easy lol.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

infinitypoint said:


> Haha well my first 8086K could only make it to 4.9 GHz at 1.37 V so it ain't that easy lol.





used to be though that intel chips couldn't make it... like AMD's Ryzen now... I can't even get 4.3 stable on my Ryzen chip... on the old FX 4.8 ghz was pretty much easy to reach, 5 was a bit difficult... now it seems easier to get 5 ghz on the coffee lake chips than the old FX... if it weren't for the value and performance per watt of Ryzen I'd would have gotten the 8700K... they seem like great chips... I do think it was a bit cheeky of Intel to sell the 8700k as an 8086k for more cash, but then AMD did the same thing with their 9590 and I got one of them  my son is using it now... I'm a sucker for special editions.


----------



## Freakydude

March 2017 I built a system on an I7-7700K, Been running 5.1ghz 24/7 since except for about 12 hours as I had to shut it down to move once and I changed the coolant once.
Stable as stable can be and thats on all the cores


----------



## storm-chaser

5.0GHz daily driven overclock (voltage can actually come down a bit as well)


----------



## storm-chaser

This is the updated 24/7 OC
HeatKiller IV full copper water block
1 x 360mm radiator
1 x 240mm radiator (passive)
1 x 120mm radiator
1 x 120mm x 80mm Alphacool monsta (double 120mm rad) see below
2 x Freezemod 800L/H PWM pump
1 x Barrow 450L/H PWM pump (3rd pump is only temporary until cleaning) I was having problems with the pull effect due to both original pumps located after the major restriction in my loop, the waterblock. It was creating such a vacuum I decided to put a pump before the water block as well... so now it's push ----> pull as opposed to just pull....

mostly noctua pwm fans all around. Fans run at static 800 rpm
pumps run about 3000 rpm, static. Max temp under torture test = 165*F




prior to installing 3rd pump


----------

